# Horse talk for 20-somethings



## SMCLeenie

I live in California, I go by Leenie, hence my username . I've been riding for years, and owned my own horse for a little over a year. I'm loving the summer and spending several hours with my boy every day!


----------



## DrumRunner

lol We have a 20something thread already..All of us are just too dang spread out to remember to post in it. We did invade the 40 and over thread once but they ran us out of there quick. 

No harm in trying again though..Nice to meet you! I'm Amber.. DR or Drum here, lol the post card picture of smartass southern charm. :wink: I'm a pretty well known member I think, usually for not being so nice, but it's honestly not me trying to be mean, I'm just overly honest and sometimes it's not so nice.. I own three Quarter Horses who are extremely spoiled, and they are my little crew of barrel horses. 

Good luck with your lessons and hopefully you'll end up with your perfect horse soon, don't rush things..Sometimes the best things in life pop up when they're most unexpected.


----------



## Prinella

I'm Sarah I'm 22 and spent the day packing to go Fiji on Sunday, sorting out hunting kit for Saturday and preparing for a ball when I get back.

Life seems to be going pretty well! 

My ponies have moved house and their happy too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

:think: May I join in despite being only 19? I'll be 20 in September


----------



## Gilly

Haha yeah you can 

Sarah: my sister is going on her honeymoon to Fiji in November. Her name is also Sarah!

My dad's been asking some...interesting questions. Like how much a horse would cost, where'd you keep it etc. which is really great because someone in my family is finally taking interest I what I do! We're both going to the Queensland Festival of Dressage in July which I'm really looking forward to  Now all I need is to get someone to cover for me at work that weekend...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nice to meet you all; I'm Maggie or you can call me Sky. I own a horse and we're both learning dressage together along with other disciplines. I'm currently living in NZ and my horse is in the States, being looked after and ridden by a friend (also a member of the forum)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm adrienne, I'm 21, I live in sunny side up fla. Its hot, and buggy, but we have gator tail! Annie is my mare, and my world  I've had her for just over a year and we do hunter and trails. 
Just for discussion, do any of you guys get guff for sometimes being more knowledgeable than "adults" in this industry? Like, I work with this rescue lady, who's positive she knows everything about horses because she's been rescuing them for two years, brought so many back to health, this that and the other. Yesterday, I explained the purpose of free lunging, and she exploded. Suddenly I found myself attacked for being "young and ignorant" while I had been doing what is essentially my job (I'm an instructor and trainer, with a stable management degree.) I was flabberghasted, but I know this has happened to others before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gilly

I think it doesn't matter what your age is -- if you know more than someone else then you shouldn't cop flack for it. I mean I haven't been riding for long at all. If some young whippersnapper decided to help me out and explain something I didn't know about I'd keep my mouth shut and listen! It's very rude to tell someone they don't know anything just because they're young.

I've been told it's similar in the profession I want to go into - clinical psychology. Apparently it doesn't hurt if you graduate a bit later than others.

Ugh. I keep window shopping for horses I CAN'T HAVE! There are at least 10 horses, under $3000 (my personal price range) that I would go and check out in a heartbeat. Oh, I'm such a masochist


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I've got one for 400 you can have if you take her before this rescue lady!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurren

I'm 19... and a 15 year old just gave me my first lesson


----------



## sammiejo10

Im Sammie Jo -20, Im from Colorado where my state is burning up in flames(sorry its a joke between most of us Coloradins). But im located here in Oklahoma with my fiance who is in the miltary.. We have 2 horses.. A 22 year old (Skip) and a 3 year old (capone)... My fiacne and i are into breaking and training, We've broke and trained 3 horses and found them new homes since being here in OK.. but enough of me.. Its nice to meet everyone


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Just for discussion, do any of you guys get guff for sometimes being more knowledgeable than "adults" in this industry?


Yes.. but I still have much to learn. But when they tell me that I don't know anything, when I obviously know enough to rehab a horse, get him trained enough for being handled, ridden both in saddle and bareback.. it ****es me off.


----------



## Nicole

I'm Nicole (big surprise) and I'm 25. I've been riding for 15 years in lessons and just bought my first horse 3 years ago after leasing her for 4 years. When I was younger, I used to cowboy over 4 ft jumps. Now, I'm back to basics after being committed to the dressage ring for a while. We're just now getting into eventing and have schooled in the field about 4 times now. Having a blast! 

I just recently quit my job as an auditor at a public accounting firm. I'm now working internal audit at large company and I'm trying to figure out what to do with all my extra time to myself!! 

Anyone else going for their CPA, by chance?


----------



## lilkitty90

hey guys! im 19 years old.. whoops not quite 20  i currently have 2 horses, both of which i broke myself, i've been riding for 4 years, and i have been apart of the HF community for a little over 3.

i am more of a black sheep here, i didn't start off well on the forums, and most people tried to run me completely off from here however i am to thick skinned to care, and i have to much knowledge to not share it all with the wonderful people that are here!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

My favorite is the ones who are like, "I've been riding for a couple years now, I think I can handle it" when you've just told them the horse they're on has a specific issue, then said issue comes up and they get hurt, but its your fault because you put an inexperienced rider on a "bad horse". He doesn't like chickens. I told you not to ride him through the chickens. Doesn't make him bad, makes you look stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicole

Gilly, I completely sympathize! I used to spend my days browsing the web for OTTBs. You'll get there!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Riding through chickens is a horrible idea.. why would someone do that in the first place?!


----------



## lilkitty90

i just have a mental picture of someone galloping through a small yard with like 100 chickens, and the horse spooking and chickens flying everywhere, please tell me it did not happen like that.


----------



## Critter sitter

what about 30 somethings?? LOL


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

The other horses don't mind the chickens. Annie seems to think they're like fluffy soccer balls. This horse thinks they're feathered demons. There are only like thirty chickens, but it was much like that. They chickens were out behind the barn and she rode the horse into the path and it came bolting out the other end of the barn with like fifteen of my hens, and no rider. I will admit I giggled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gilly

Haha if you pay for shipping and quarantine then we'll talk  There was a beautiful TB mare in Logan for $750 that I found myself drooling over...so...many...horses! And they're all TBs! I love TBs!

Fun question: what's your favourite breed and how much would you pay for one? For me it'd be a thoroughbred and no more than $5000.


----------



## lilkitty90

oh my gosh, you have to admit stupidity can be VERY dangerous, but once you realize all is ok it can also be VERY entertaining!


----------



## lilkitty90

my favorite Breed is probably either the mustang, or the Gypsy Drum horses. and if i had the money, id pay anything for one lol


----------



## Nicole

Gilly, you and I are on the same page. TB for $5,000 is my ideal "diamond in the rough." My only hesitation is leg issues. I am hoping that I'll feel confident enough in my skills/abilities to one day have an OTTB to take cross country!


----------



## Gilly

My favourite horse is my lesson OTTB, Chester. 13 years old, 15.2 chestnut gelding with four socks and a blaze. Gimme a Chester 2.0 and I'll pull out dad's cheque-book!

...

Do people even use cheque-books these days?


----------



## Nicole

Actually, the only time I really use my checks are for my lessons and boarding!! haha


----------



## la volpe

Mind if I squeeze in here? c:
I'll introduce myself first I guess! I'm Tay or la volpe [vól-pe or vol-pay]. I'm 20 years old and I'm from Alberta, Canada. I just recently sold my OTTB gelding and my mare was put to sleep at the end of February due to a leg injury. I took a little break from horses, but now I'm searching again c:



I only ever used my cheques for board and lessons too. Or to have my blades sharpened at work because I never carry cash on me, haha.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I don't think I ever used my check book. I know we had two days in like fourth grade where they taught us how to fill one out...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I'm Zoe (the username Zoe was taken...) and I'm 28. My username (Failbhe) is actually pronounced "FAL-uh-vuh" and it's an old Celtic name, meaning 'lively/spritely wolf-slayer'... seemed like a good username at the time, but I've gotten a lot of confusion - 'fail... huh??' Oh well. C'est la vie.

I just got a new horse this spring (Éowyn, a short but sassy little quarab). We mostly ride trails, bareback, and western pleasure. 

Before buying Wyn I had a chance to go look at an OTTB... only $2000, and she was absolutely gorgeous. I seriously considered it but honestly, even though I'm pretty tall myself, I've always had smaller-to-mid size horses and she was a bit intimidating to me. I hope she went to a really good home.


----------



## xxdanioo

I'm Dani! I'm from Sask, Canada, and I own 1 horse, a two year old Appaloosa named Walter, who is my baby <3 I'm 21.

I rode for a while when I was young, and again when I was 18-19ish. I haven't ridden for a while due to lack of rideable horses around, or the time really. I have been training Walter! I swam competitively for 10+ years, so that took me away from horses for a good chunk of time. 

And cheques.. I only use them for rent!


----------



## Failbhe

la volpe said:


> Mind if I squeeze in here? c:
> I'll introduce myself first I guess! I'm Tay or la volpe [vól-pe or vol-pay]. I'm 20 years old and I'm from Alberta, Canada. I just recently sold my OTTB gelding and my mare was put to sleep at the end of February due to a leg injury. I took a little break from horses, but now I'm searching again c:
> 
> 
> 
> I only ever used my cheques for board and lessons too. Or to have my blades sharpened at work because I never carry cash on me, haha.


So sad to hear about your mare.  I can understand taking a bit of a break. 

If you're looking though - just curious, I've heard that horse prices in Alberta & BC are much higher than other provinces. Are you looking at possibilities in Saskatchewan or Manitoba too?


----------



## la volpe

Thanks! She was a piece of work, that mare, haha. But I was really upset when she went. She didn't go calmly [not that I thought she would. She had a lot of fight in her, haha], but she's at rest now and there wasn't much more I could do for her.

Horses in BC are definitely over priced. Alberta can be too. Right now horses are over priced because hay is so good right now. Some people think they can get $10k out of a 15 year old mare that isn't even in solid work right now.. It boggles my mind.

Unfortunately we're not able to travel that far right now /: I have two horses we're going to see on Sunday, and two possibilities on Tuesday. Maybe one of them will work out c: If not, we'll just keep hunting.


Dani- I love your little guy. He's so cute!


----------



## xxdanioo

la volpe said:


> Thanks! She was a piece of work, that mare, haha. But I was really upset when she went. She didn't go calmly [not that I thought she would. She had a lot of fight in her, haha], but she's at rest now and there wasn't much more I could do for her.
> 
> Horses in BC are definitely over priced. Alberta can be too. Right now horses are over priced because hay is so good right now. Some people think they can get $10k out of a 15 year old mare that isn't even in solid work right now.. It boggles my mind.
> 
> Unfortunately we're not able to travel that far right now /: I have two horses we're going to see on Sunday, and two possibilities on Tuesday. Maybe one of them will work out c: If not, we'll just keep hunting.
> 
> 
> Dani- I love your little guy. He's so cute!


Thanks! 

I haven't really been looking, but I think horses are decently priced in SK right now. I could be wrong though- I'm not in the market, so I just browse usedregina and kijiji every morning lol.


----------



## Failbhe

I'm sure I could find you a fantastic horse if you'd bring me some hay... :/ It's not like we're having a bad year, it's just frustrating because the area where I live the land is 'worth too much' (growing cash crops like canola, soybeans and corn) to 'waste' it on growing hay. We used to have a guy not too far away that always had decent hay at good prices but he retired last year so now we're hay hunting again. Fun fun...


----------



## Gilly

Failbhe said:


> I'm Zoe (the username Zoe was taken...) and I'm 28. My username (Failbhe) is actually pronounced "FAL-uh-vuh" and it's an old Celtic name, meaning 'lively/spritely wolf-slayer'... seemed like a good username at the time, but I've gotten a lot of confusion - 'fail... huh??' Oh well. C'est la vie.
> 
> I just got a new horse this spring (Éowyn, a short but sassy little quarab). We mostly ride trails, bareback, and western pleasure.
> 
> Before buying Wyn I had a chance to go look at an OTTB... only $2000, and she was absolutely gorgeous. I seriously considered it but honestly, even though I'm pretty tall myself, I've always had smaller-to-mid size horses and she was a bit intimidating to me. I hope she went to a really good home.


That's a lovely username  I have a 12 year old cousin in Ailbhe (Al-vuh) and it was a bit to wrap my head a round. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your horse, Tay  I took a break from horses from 14-19 due to personal issues and I'm sure you'll find the right horse in time. 

I actually have no idea about what a "good" price is for a horse. I mean as I said before there are reasonable horses around for $3000 or less but I've never bought my own horse so I wouldn't know!

I reckon buying your first horse could possibly be one of the most amazing, yet terrifying, moments ever...or maybe I'm just a worry wort? Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nice to meet you all!

My favourite breed is a Suffolk Punch, typically thought of as a driving horse rather than a riding horse. But they're incredible in person, with such rich colour.

I don't really plan on getting another horse anytime soon, but I would spend around 3-4 grand depending on training and such. 

Critter you're welcome in my book, but not sure how the OP feels about it


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Buying your first horse is the most exhilarating, adrenaline flowing, happy dance moment ever. Of course there's the will I do this right, do I know enough about this, and the what if's, but they go fast. trying out your first few is exciting, but finding the one you want is like having an epiphany with sparkles and bubbles all over. At least it was for me.

Finding good hay is hard down here right now too. Coastals gone up to like 12 bucks, and t/a is like 20 bucks a bale. It sucks big time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Buying your first horse is the most exhilarating, adrenaline flowing, happy dance moment ever. Of course there's the will I do this right, do I know enough about this, and the what if's, but they go fast. trying out your first few is exciting, but finding the one you want is like having an epiphany with sparkles and bubbles all over. At least it was for me.
> 
> Finding good hay is hard down here right now too. Coastals gone up to like 12 bucks, and t/a is like 20 bucks a bale. It sucks big time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The first horse I got as an 'adult' living on my own was actually a gift from my uncle... and he was the stubbornest, meanest, most ornery gelding I've ever met. We hated each other from the get-go and it never improved. I kept him for ages though, since I felt bad selling a gift. 

The first horse I actually bought was also a failure. She was cute and sweet and had a lovely personality, but the farm where she came from (and where I went on a test ride) was in the middle of nowhere. When we brought her home, I quickly realized that she was TERRIFIED of just about everything, most of all cars. Since where I live I HAVE to ride on the road at least a little bit to get anywhere, it was a disaster. I tried working with her and nothing helped.

It made me super frustrated. I actually considered throwing in the towel and selling them both and just not having horses. But my husband encouraged me to try again, since he could tell how much it meant to me. When I was horse shopping this past spring I was so nervous, I actually felt sick to my stomach every time I looked at an ad. I just didn't want to have a THIRD failure.

Éowyn was a total gamble - she'd had a serious leg injury in the past and had unknown training history. She led nicely but when I asked if I could go for a ride the previous owners said they didn't have a saddle (???) but I insisted on at least getting on bareback. There were alarm bells and warning signs all over the place but there was something about her that I couldn't get out of my head. The fact that they had SEVERELY underpriced her also made me nervous - but also made me want to give it a try. At her price I could send her for a month or two with a professional trainer I knew and trusted and still be within my budget so I went for it. Turns out the previous owner was completely NUTS (hence the warning signs and alarm bells) but Wyn herself is pretty darn amazing. In this case, my gamble most definitely is paying off.


----------



## Gilly

I think just about everything in life is a gamble and it's such an awesome feeling when it pays off. Did you bring a horse person with you, Failbhe? Like a trainer or something? Or are you one of those lucky devils who can call themselves an experienced horse person? When I get my own horse, no matter how many years I've been riding, I shall be bringing my trainer and a vet just to be sure!


----------



## Blondehorselover

I will still go by Blondehorselover 23. Proud owner of a bi-polar gelding! Dreams are to someday work with horses instead of being stuck in an office for 10 hours a day. I would love to start up some kind of horse program for at-risk youth, disabled vets, elderly, or just people that need to "get away". But for now, I will go back to my mundane job punching numbers


----------



## Failbhe

Gilly said:


> I think just about everything in life is a gamble and it's such an awesome feeling when it pays off. Did you bring a horse person with you, Failbhe? Like a trainer or something? Or are you one of those lucky devils who can call themselves an experienced horse person? When I get my own horse, no matter how many years I've been riding, I shall be bringing my trainer and a vet just to be sure!


Bringing somebody with you is definitely a good idea! I didn't, but mostly because I was in-between farriers at the time and felt silly asking a vet... not good reasons, I know. I have been around horses my whole life but I don't know if I'd call myself 'experienced' - I've never taken a formal lesson, I was taught to ride by my dad who taught himself... so in some aspects I suppose I might be experienced, but in others I'm sadly ignorant. I'm hoping to take lessons this coming winter, from the same trainer who worked with Éowyn. During the summer he is too busy with training and touring the local rodeo circuit but in the winter he and his daughters offer lessons.


----------



## lilkitty90

i remember when i bought my first horse, it is a VERY liberating feeling that i don't think i'll ever forget! Failbhe, i also didn't take anyone experienced with me, mainly because we didn't know anyone at the time. i ended up getting lucky, and all of the ones i have bought have been good.


----------



## IslandWave

I'll join the gang! 
My name is Sarah and I'm 21, but as I'm sure there are already dozens of Sarahs here, I will go as Island or IW, whatever floats your boat.

I'm from Hawaii, but have been living in the mainland for the past two years doing an internship at a dressage barn. I don't really know what I want to be when I grow up, so I'm trying all different things.

I have a horse back home that is currently being leased by two wonderful ladies. She's my lifer. <3 I have some photos of her in the "My Barn" option of this forum.


----------



## sammiejo10

I can say i wish i took someone who knew a little more about horses with me when i got my first horse Skip... Because if i did id probably have a different horse. But i love my Ol man and honestly wouldnt trade him for the world!!


----------



## poppy1356

I'll join in here. Everyone calls me Poppy and I'm almost 24. I have been riding since I was 8 and took lessons for 10 years. I was a H/J for 9 of those years and now I am trying out dressage with my new horse.

I got my first horse in January of this year and she is a 19 year old Arabian. And I just recently found out about her pedigree thanks to another member here and she is a Polish/Spanish cross. I was told her name is Lizzy but it is actually Zizzi. 

I got to say people a few thousand dollars for a horse?! :shock: dear lord that's a lot. I would never ever pay that much. Give me the wild, untrained forgotten one.


----------



## SilverPanda

Count me in! My name is Theresa, I'm 27 and live in the Midwest - today is predicted to be the hottest day of the year...fun! I took lessons from 7-14 (ish) and just started lessons again earlier this year. I rode hunter/jumper as a kid and am riding western now. I do not own my own horse but have been given a fantastic opportunity with a horse at the barn I ride at. The owner is currently on bed rest and wanted someone to help refresh her horse's training and potentially show him, so I work with him 2-3 days a week along with my lesson instructor/trainer. We're focusing on western pleasure right now and eventually I'd love to get into some reining as well. He's a 8-10 year old Quarter Horse and I wish I knew more about him but all I know is his call name and his owners first name. 

I love coming here to learn, read, explore and peruse pictures. 

I'm also planning on having shoulder surgery at the beginning of August, so just a warning, I'll be back looking for some entertainment and ground work ideas.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I was wondering if someone was going to make this. 

I'm not really active anymore but I'm Caiti, 21 years old and live in southern California. I am a Junior in college under the major of Animal Sciences / Pre-Vet. I've been riding since I was 6 (But it was only once to twice a month), then got my first horse 10 years ago. I have since owned three horses and riding both english and western competing quite a lot in Gymkhana's, a few rodeos and one Jumpers show. I mostly ride english now leaning towards Jumpers and possibly some hunters. I own a 24 year old grade paint, who I am retiring this year because of ringbone. So I am looking for a place to let him retire to. =\

Not too sure where my horsey life is going after that other than owning a pasture puff.


----------



## lilkitty90

i just want to say that it is nice to meet you all


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gilly said:


> I think just about everything in life is a gamble and it's such an awesome feeling when it pays off.


It definitely is. Had I actually understood the undertaking of having a horse at my age... logically I wouldn't have accepted mine. But I'd do it again in a heartbeat because it's so worth it. All the hard work I've put into him and he's glowing.



poppy1356 said:


> Give me the wild, untrained forgotten one.


Yeah I'm with you.. I really loved rehabbing Sky.


----------



## Lakotababii

Well I go by Lakota on this forum 

I'm 21 (well I will be in July) and I have one horse at the moment, his name is Onyx. 

I live in West Central Illinois, and it is hot as Hades here right now. :-(

I currently am going to college, I'm a senior. Woot!

I'm also 6 1/2 months pregnant and married. Haha. Most people at my college look at me like I'm an alien :lol:

Nice to meet all of you! I was wondering how many people on the forum are around my age!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## Calming Melody

Hi, I'm Samantha and I am 24 years old and I live in East TN. I have 3 boys and am married ..I own 2 TN Walkers , Cash and Scooter , and they are just both amazing !!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nice to see ya, Calming


----------



## Lakotababii

Skyseternalangel said:


> Wow congratulations!!


Thanks 

I'm pretty excited! 

It does suck not being able to ride.. my *poor* pony being left to his own devices, and only being groomed, fed, petted, loved on, and not being made to work. I just KNOW he is suffering :wink:

Seriously though not riding sucks. I want to hop on SO bad but I'm pretty sure my husband would have a heart attack. LOL


----------



## poppy1356

Ok Sky, do you ever sleep?? Isn't it the middle of the night or something where you are?


----------



## Lakotababii

poppy1356 said:


> Ok Sky, do you ever sleep?? Isn't it the middle of the night or something where you are?


Sleep is overrated! :lol:


----------



## Calming Melody

Hey Sky , I just noticed on my user thing it doesn't say foal anymore lol...wonder how that happened?


----------



## Mckellar

I'm 22 and taking a year off of school to persue riding. It will take more than a year so I know my year off has already started into its 2nd year lol. I've been seriously riding since 15 but since horse related injurys, my own health and a group of crappy coaches and not so stellar horses it's only been in the past year I'm really moving up in the ranks in my area showing on the A circuit. My goal is to be a professional: make a profession out of horses. I'm glad there's people here my age . I have made huge sacrifices to ride and I did run a boarding business for 4 years. I have sacrificed friends/ social life ( not an exaggeration trust me..) with friends and no boyfriends. I have tunnel vision on what I want and don't want outside distractions.( that's boys who tend to do that and is why many girls drop out of riding) 

That's why I joined to forum, I'm busy all the time but this is my social thing ... Pretty sad eh? Oh well .....

Hope I didn't babble too much!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lakotababii said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm pretty excited!
> 
> It does suck not being able to ride.. my *poor* pony being left to his own devices, and only being groomed, fed, petted, loved on, and not being made to work. I just KNOW he is suffering :wink:
> 
> Seriously though not riding sucks. I want to hop on SO bad but I'm pretty sure my husband would have a heart attack. LOL


I can relate with the not riding = major suck

I haven't ridden since February so it's beginning to really bug me. I'm sure he is :wink: How could you do that to him? :lol:

If horses could talk, I wonder what they're say!



poppy1356 said:


> Ok Sky, do you ever sleep?? Isn't it the middle of the night or something where you are?


Lol it is exactly 4:21am and I just finished watching "Bad Teacher" and I really didn't like it.. lol I've been studying all day, and cooking and cleaning.. so I use the night and early morning as my "me" time. I'm exhausted and will go to bed soon but I felt like doing something half useful so I'm on here 

Plus I really am not liking sleep lately either to be honest.. 

Thank you for asking, though.


----------



## Gilly

Greetings to all the fellow 20-somethings on this here forum  Lakota, my sister is 21 and getting married on November 3 to her boyfriend of 7 years. She gets odd comments as well because she's so young and she openly admits to wanting to start a family so people tend to be a bit "WTF?" about it.

But then again they don't know my sister and haters gonna hate.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome McKellar and best of luck with your amazing goals!!



Calming Melody said:


> Hey Sky , I just noticed on my user thing it doesn't say foal anymore lol...wonder how that happened?


Your little forum horse grew into a don't-need-momma-no-mo weanling! As in you're used to how the forum operates so now you are considered a non beginner due to your post count. Congrats


----------



## Lakotababii

Skyseternalangel said:


> I can relate with the not riding = major suck
> 
> I haven't ridden since February so it's beginning to really bug me. I'm sure he is :wink: How could you do that to him? :lol:
> 
> If horses could talk, I wonder what they're say!



haha I know. I frequently think about the poor dude and how awful it must be :wink:



Mckellar said:


> I have tunnel vision on what I want and don't want outside distractions.( that's boys who tend to do that and is why many girls drop out of riding)


Thats why you need to find a man that not only tolerates the horses, but funds them as well. As an equestrian, it is one of many secrets to a happy marriage :wink: That was one of my requirements. I needed a man that at least tolerated horses, and understood that some days, I just needed to ride. My husband isn't into horses, but he helps with chores and likes to pet and love on mine.

Turns out my horse actually prefers my husband to me now. Go figure :lol:



Gilly said:


> Greetings to all the fellow 20-somethings on this here forum :grin: Lakota, my sister is 21 and getting married on November 3 to her boyfriend of 7 years. She gets odd comments as well because she's so young and she openly admits to wanting to start a family so people tend to be a bit "WTF?" about it.
> 
> But then again they don't know my sister and haters gonna hate.


Haha haters :lol: I got the whole "your too young" thing from a lot of people. Everyone was asking me why I wanted to get married so young. My big thing was "why not?" I found the man I knew I wanted to marry, so what would waiting 5 years til it was more "normal age" do? 

Same with being preggers. I want a family, always have, and I want to be a young mom. I want to be done having kids by 30. My oldest will be 18 before I even turn 40! Then when they start having kids of their own, maybe I can keep up with them! LOL My husband says the same thing, he's only 22 (going on 23) himself. We're happy with where we are at and that is all that matters.


----------



## Failbhe

I got married at 19. It was actually our 9th anniversary yesterday! 

My mom almost had a heart attack. She tried so hard to talk me out of it... and I can't blame her, if I had a daughter getting married that young I'd probably freak out too. But when you know, you know! 

No kids for us - still happy for those who have them, I've just never wanted any myself.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I know I'm glad my bf is into horses. He won't ever "own" one again, as when he sold his it was left tied to a tree until it died. He's still looking for the guy who did it. But he loves on annie constantly and gives her anything she wants. She knows he's her buddy, and as long as she's not mean, she gets her way (and mommys the big bully with the saddle, but she has treats so eh lol) 
We've known eachother since we were thirteen. He was the no good neighbor kid, and my dad used to chase him down the street when he'd come to say hi. I got in so much trouble from 15-17 for sneaking out to hang out with him  I don't think we would have had anywhere safe to be if it wasn't for smuglys stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii

Failbhe said:


> I got married at 19. It was actually our 9th anniversary yesterday!
> 
> My mom almost had a heart attack. She tried so hard to talk me out of it... and I can't blame her, if I had a daughter getting married that young I'd probably freak out too. But when you know, you know!
> 
> No kids for us - still happy for those who have them, I've just never wanted any myself.


Congrats!! I too was married at 19, just celebrated my 1st year anniversary earlier this month 

I can't say I wouldn't be a little worried if I had a daughter get married that young either. Although my mother was extremely supportive, she got married at 18 herself though. 

Funny my dad commented to my mom the other day about how he thought I was too young to be having babies (although he is personally ecstatic about it). And my mama looks at him and said "I was younger than her when you got me pregnant." She said he was all :shock:


----------



## IslandWave

Mckellar said:


> I'm 22 and taking a year off of school to persue riding. It will take more than a year so I know my year off has already started into its 2nd year lol. I've been seriously riding since 15 but since horse related injurys, my own health and a group of crappy coaches and not so stellar horses it's only been in the past year I'm really moving up in the ranks in my area showing on the A circuit. My goal is to be a professional: make a profession out of horses. I'm glad there's people here my age . I have made huge sacrifices to ride and I did run a boarding business for 4 years. I have sacrificed friends/ social life ( not an exaggeration trust me..) with friends and no boyfriends. I have tunnel vision on what I want and don't want outside distractions.( that's boys who tend to do that and is why many girls drop out of riding)
> 
> That's why I joined to forum, I'm busy all the time but this is my social thing ... Pretty sad eh? Oh well .....
> 
> Hope I didn't babble too much!


Hi Mckellar!  I just wanted to give you some words of encouragement. I also took a year or so off and then started an internship because I wanted to see what I was made of; see if I'd get burned out training horses. It has been the best learning experience of my life thus far. I don't have a social life or a boyfriend and I couldn't care less. However, I do still maintain my friendships and my relationship with my family. They are they important people in my life the rest is all horses!


----------



## Laurren

My boyfriend doesn't get my interest in horses at all... or where it came from... He says it must be a "girl thing." Yet my instructor is a man and half of his students are guys in their 20s/30s. Maybe I just picked a good barn  hahaha.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm late to the party! Hi! I'm Victoria, 25, from Louisiana but currently a Texas resident. I'm an ex competitive barrel racer that mostly trains now. I have collected a little herd of 5 horses, all Paints and Quarter Horses. =D

Ummm. I went to the University of Louisiana at Monroe and am hoping to finish up my bachelors within 2 semesters. I'm a single mom of a 4 year old and a pretty devoted Horse Forum addict. 

I do web design and am getting into making custom tack. Woo sparkles!!

Oh! And I LOVE color genetics. Hoping to one day be as good and know as much as our resident color gurus.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey Victoria  Great to 'meet' ya  I'm Maggie.


----------



## Annanoel

Hey all, I'm Anna 18, soon to be 19 and figured I could squeeze in here! Nice to meet everyone here, it's good to have people my age to talk to!  I have two horses, an 11 year old QH Arab gelding named Charlie and a one year old paint colt named Scotch onthe Rock, aka Rocky. Have been riding since I was little, training a few here and there, showing, and starting endurance! 

Now I have a question for you all, I'm a perfectionist when it comes to my tack. When I get something it HAS to match and it's killing me. I get something in one color and have to have the rest to make a set! _HELP ME_. Lol. Do you think mis-matching tack looks alright? Not for showing but just for fun! I'm on the wild side. Charlie's got a zebra saddle pad, black boots, tie dye bells, and a darker leather bridle with neon braided reins. Just me?! I'm beating myself up over having it match, but I kind of like throwing it all together.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I love to match.. but hey stuff happens lol! I don't think Sky could pull of tye die.. he's so flashy already lol.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm pretty matchy-matchy. I think it runs in a barrel racer's blood...At least down south! lol All about the bling, the colors, and the matching.

I prefer to match my stuff, but I also like mismatched stuff that goes together!


----------



## Failbhe

I like my tack to match a bit, but I've always stuck to the 'safe' side - black, black, black. I think it looks really sharp on my ghost-pale grey mare though. However I am considering shaking it up a little... I need a new saddle pad anyway, and there's one I like that comes in pink with black wear leathers. So my all-black ensemble might just get a little splash of pink. Still on the fence about it though.

ThirteenAcres - what kind of custom tack? I'd love to see what you do! Do you have a web site or anything?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Failbhe said:


> I like my tack to match a bit, but I've always stuck to the 'safe' side - black, black, black. I think it looks really sharp on my ghost-pale grey mare though. However I am considering shaking it up a little... I need a new saddle pad anyway, and there's one I like that comes in pink with black wear leathers. So my all-black ensemble might just get a little splash of pink. Still on the fence about it though.
> 
> ThirteenAcres - what kind of custom tack? I'd love to see what you do! Do you have a web site or anything?


Right now I'm focusing on custom crystal halters, the belt style headstalls, and any kind of customized nylon tack.

I do not have a website yet. Right now I'm working on making some examples of what I can do to make a website. For now I'm just taking small orders and charging supply cost without labor to be able to get some examples made up.


----------



## Gilly

Greetings all 

Failbhe, I reckon I'm going to be the same when I have my own horse. I love the look of black leather tack. I love the smell of leather! But I reckon a snazzy saddle pad would dress it up. Or I can remain old school and stick with white haha.

BUT if you have a black saddle you've gotta have a black bridle. Same with brown. Oh, and leather saddle, bridle and stirrup leathers - no mixing synthetic and leather. Don't know why but if just irks me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gilly said:


> Greetings all
> Failbhe, I reckon I'm going to be the same when I have my own horse. I love the look of black leather tack. I love the smell of leather! But I reckon a snazzy saddle pad would dress it up. Or I can remain old school and stick with white haha.
> 
> BUT if you have a black saddle you've gotta have a black bridle. Same with brown. Oh, and leather saddle, bridle and stirrup leathers - no mixing synthetic and leather. Don't know why but if just irks me.


lol you'd not like my friend and I then! We had Sky in a dark oil western saddle.. and a black and white english bridle xD It was terrible ahahaha. Now he's got the same saddle but a light oil headstall :lol: Oh myyyy. Soon we'll be coordinated though!


----------



## lilkitty90

lol right now i have a synthetic blue saddle, with black on it, i love it with a sky blue saddle pad. unfortuantly when i sold my horse i had to sell the bridle i used with him because his hackamore wouldn't fit on her bridle, so i am stuck with a brown bridle. BLUCK! but i love matching.

thirteen acres! i would definitely be interested in a belt style headstall


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

sammiejo10 said:


> Im Sammie Jo -20, Im from Colorado where my state is burning up in flames(sorry its a joke between most of us Coloradins). But im located here in Oklahoma with my fiance who is in the miltary.. We have 2 horses.. A 22 year old (Skip) and a 3 year old (capone)... My fiacne and i are into breaking and training, We've broke and trained 3 horses and found them new homes since being here in OK.. but enough of me.. Its nice to meet everyone



I'm happy to see another military horse person!! With that being said, boy do I have quesions for you! lol I have two horses and my husband just enlisted in the air force and i'm tearing myself up thinking i'm not going to be able to bring them. I currently live in St. Louis, MO my home state. Was it difficult to move them with you each state? Love to hear back!!! 

Oh and i'm 21 and live in St. Louis, MO. I pay way too much for my board living in the city and it just sucks. I have two of the most wonderful horses! Definitely nothing alike though.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

lilkitty90 said:


> lol right now i have a synthetic blue saddle, with black on it, i love it with a sky blue saddle pad. unfortuantly when i sold my horse i had to sell the bridle i used with him because his hackamore wouldn't fit on her bridle, so i am stuck with a brown bridle. BLUCK! but i love matching.
> 
> thirteen acres! i would definitely be interested in a belt style headstall


=D Well I can certainly make one for you. Really, your imagination is the limit. I have ordered zebra dyed belts...ostrich...patterns like skulls or music notes. Pretty much anything you can imagine.


----------



## lilkitty90

how much are you charging? for them and shipping?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

lilkitty90 said:


> how much are you charging? for them and shipping?


It depends on how fancy or how minimal you want to make one. I've priced supplies from $35 a headstall upward to $60 for some REALLY fancy, custom conchos and crystals. PM me the details of what you have in mind and I'll look for supplies at the best price I can get them and send you pics! =)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Hey everyone! Just found this thread. Its nice to meet up with other forum members my age.
I have a question for all of you. Im 24 and have just transitioned from graduate school into the job world. Ive had to cut back significantly on my horse time because of having all these new responsibilities and its hard. I cant go ride 5 days a week like i used to in college. I really want a horse, but being on my own my finances cant handle it at the moment (haha not that it stops me from perusing craiglist...) Just wondering if some of you had had this experience too and to ask how you were coping. I never appreciated how good i had it back then.
Im hoping to be able to start looking for a lease/horse of my own around the fall if everythings going to plan.

Hope this wasnt too long winded =)


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I have the same problem with Craigslist. Evil invention. 

I had to take a 3 year break for school from owning my own horse. I went from riding 7 days a week and competing every weekend to retiring my horse and not getting back on a horse but maybe twice in those years. 

It was really hard, and just learning to ride again like I once did was torture. It was really hard to get back into riding shape. 

But! The break is over and I am so happy to be back into riding and training. It is worth the wait. So I know how you feel. 

I don't think I can ever go that long without horses being a part of my life again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Riddles!!! 

I've always been in the job/learning world. I was 18 at the time, with two jobs and online college (so my case is a tad easier than what you're having to do) and I got out to see my horse 7 days a week for almost a year. Then I moved and he was farther away so I only got out there 3-4 days a year.

You need to BUDGET your time. Make a daily schedule and mark out when you need to study, when you need to go to class (or work), when you want to hang with friends. It's possible and it's really not that crazy once you get into it. 

Wish you the best of luck


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome Riddles!!!
> 
> I've always been in the job/learning world. I was 18 at the time, with two jobs and online college (so my case is a tad easier than what you're having to do) and I got out to see my horse 7 days a week for almost a year. Then I moved and he was farther away so I only got out there 3-4 days a year.
> 
> You need to BUDGET your time. Make a daily schedule and mark out when you need to study, when you need to go to class (or work), when you want to hang with friends. It's possible and it's really not that crazy once you get into it.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck


Thanks! 
That must have been really hard going from everyday to 4/year. 
i am a type a scheduler by nature so the budgeting things already happening (glued to my planner haha) The main issue really is that when i moved to chicago the nearest barn went from being 10 minutes away to 60 minutes away. So even with the best budgeting its been difficult. And now that im going to be working a normal 40 hour work week, my schedule changes again. We just moved to the subarbs tho for the new job and i discovered a barn about 15 minutes away! That should make it alot easier to budget in time to ride. Im just hoping that someone there has a horse theyd like to lease out/shareboard.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LOL no not a year.. a week!

Sorry my horse and I are separate right now and so all I can think about are years.. lol It's what my fingers write but my brain thinks I wrote "week" 

7 days to 4 times a week  then in the last few days it was 2 times a week.

But yes going from 30 mins to 60 mins is a HUGE change. My barn was 10 minutes away, now it was 45 minutes away. Definitely limits the amount of time you can spend out there..


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Skyseternalangel said:


> LOL no not a year.. a week!
> 
> Sorry my horse and I are separate right now and so all I can think about are years.. lol It's what my fingers write but my brain thinks I wrote "week"
> 
> 7 days to 4 times a week  then in the last few days it was 2 times a week.
> 
> But yes going from 30 mins to 60 mins is a HUGE change. My barn was 10 minutes away, now it was 45 minutes away. Definitely limits the amount of time you can spend out there..


Haha okay. I was like holy crap, who am i to complain? That makes more sense.
Yeah thats whats hard. I get out there and i want to spend 3-4 hours, but that usually isnt possible. Im having to make a tough choice because i love the barn im currently at (45 minutes away now that im in the burbs) but to get the horse time im really craving the 10 minute away barn is really going to be the best option. Its nice to chat with others who have been in my situation. Everyone in my current barn is either teenagers or retired older adults (ie totally open schedules for riding)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well happy to ease your mind! The madness can be accomplished!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I am a huge fan of online school for horse people. After I got out of high school, I did online school and trained for 3 different barns down here. If I had had to go to actual classes, I never would have gotten into the professional side of this industry as early as I did. 

It does suck having to spend so much time away from horses. After my parents sold my jumper pony, I had a year where I rode maybe twice a month on this mean palomino with amazing barrel lines. When lunging, he'd turn to strike at you, he'd try to rub you off on fences. I missed my mannerly hunter horses, and trails, and relaxing and enjoying a good ride. I couldn't imagine living away from my anne right now. 
Sky, how long have you been away from your hoofed kid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

After graduating and my first horse Duchess passed away (she died the fall after graduation) I didn't have my own horses or ride at all for about 3 and a half/4 years. It sucked. When my uncle offered me a gelding as a gift I jumped at the chance, even though he was evil incarnate  Oh well. We might have hated each other but he did teach me a lot (like how to get bucked off, how to padlock the gates so that evil genius couldn't undo the gates, and what I really needed to look for in a new horse!!!)


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Hey, My name is Elizabeth (hence my id name on here) Just joined forum not that long ago. I've had horses my whole life, and have learned a lot from them and from a lot of books. I have 4 horses, i brought two home with me when my husband and i got together, and he bought me one for Valentine's day, and acquired a sick colt before his birthday. Our herd is spoiled, and loves attention. I'm 21, but i'll be 22 later this month. I've proved myself in quite a few instances when it comes to caring and managing horses, i've changed my mom's way of thinking and managing her horses, and still proving my point to my in-laws. I try to be nice to everyone, i have a tendency to very outspoken and sometimes hateful. I'm honest, people tell me i'm brutally honest, and sometimes cold hearted. But i'm not afraid to say the truth, and well if it hurts it hurts. I'm compassionate to animals, not so much towards people. I might sound stupid here in some of my posts, but sometimes i have no where else to turn, and i appreciate everyones help and advice. Its nice talking to horsey people in this age group


----------



## Gilly

Elizabeth - I too am quite forthright when it comes to telling the truth. Sugar coating is for muffins! I'm quite opinionated on most things but unless I'm particularily stirred into an argument/discussion I keep them to myself.

...

Most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

Hey guys! 

I'm 21 and have been a riding instructor with a school in my area for the last year and a half and I love it! Have to say I'm more excited (and feel like I belong to the forum more now) that I'm leasing a horse specifically so I can ride with the drill team  you know, the mounted group that usually performs a synchronized routine to music before many rodeos? I get to ride in carrying an American flag for the first time ever, total childhood dream!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Hey, My name is Elizabeth (hence my id name on here) Just joined forum not that long ago. I've had horses my whole life, and have learned a lot from them and from a lot of books. I have 4 horses, i brought two home with me when my husband and i got together, and he bought me one for Valentine's day, and acquired a sick colt before his birthday. Our herd is spoiled, and loves attention. I'm 21, but i'll be 22 later this month. I've proved myself in quite a few instances when it comes to caring and managing horses, i've changed my mom's way of thinking and managing her horses, and still proving my point to my in-laws. I try to be nice to everyone, i have a tendency to very outspoken and sometimes hateful. I'm honest, people tell me i'm brutally honest, and sometimes cold hearted. But i'm not afraid to say the truth, and well if it hurts it hurts. I'm compassionate to animals, not so much towards people. I might sound stupid here in some of my posts, but sometimes i have no where else to turn, and i appreciate everyones help and advice. Its nice talking to horsey people in this age group


Brutal honesty is not hard to find around here. haha You'll fit right in!


----------



## Lakotababii

Well hello to all the new posters! Man it is so nice to find even more people our age isn't it?

As far as riding in college/on a budget goes, it is difficult to find time. I went from being able to go see my horse everyday in community college, to only seeing her once a month when I went to a University. I eventually moved her down to be near me, where I could see her a lot more, but then she got into a tragic freak accident and had to be put down :-(

I got my gelding about a month later. He's a project. I got married, moved, and moved him closer to me as well. I can go see him at least a few times a week now  My problem isn't making time anymore, its finding stuff for him to do while I am grounded! LOL

Speaking your mind is not a bad thing Elizabeth! I personally have trouble speaking my mind sometimes. I have good people skills, and can handle conflict pretty well, but I am not always good at saying what I need to say. So be thankful! My husband is a no nonsense type, and he always tells it like it is. It's kinda nice! :lol:

Oh and one more random thought. It's too hot outside. Its supposed to be nearing 100 degrees everyday here for the next week! :shock:


----------



## Zeke

I've definitely had a hard time trying to ride in college. I had a mare in high school who began having lameness issues and we decided to retire her to my aunt and uncles large grass pasture. My parents left it up to me to buy my next horse while they paid for my (ever increasing) tuition so I've been horseless ever since. Teaching is nice since I'm still around the horses and get to hop on once in awhile. Can't believe I'm leasing a horse right now, it just all fell into place so quickly and perfectly! 

Ugh I sound spoiled when I complain about the "heat" here in So Cal but the barn I'm at currently has very little shade  our riding school is moving closer to the coast though to a place with covered work areas and plenty of shade...can't wait!! I can't imagine riding/ working with the horses in 100 plus!!


----------



## poppy1356

Hey now I think everyone needs to stop telling me how hard it is to ride and go to college at the same time. I work 40 hours a week and will be going back to school in fall. I will be going full time but luckily all my classes are online.

Can't believe some of you are married already. I couldn't have done that 3 years ago, nope, no way.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Yeah everyone keeps telling us that we were too young to get married yet, but hey we're happy, and have been friends since high school. 
LOL i'm the one who speaks my mind quite frequently, where as my hubby had to learn how to do so himself  Sometimes he yells at me for being "too brutal", and that i should try to be nicer 
I was working for my dad 40hrs a week in a garage, and when i came home i had to unload hay wagons, and then exercise my horses....and later i had to catch up on my house work and make supper....oh yes sooo busy and sometimes it gets frustrating...
Its great talking to people my age group, usually i'm surrounded by those much older than us, or much younger, and aren't horsey people and don't know what i'm talking about LOL


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

My hubs and mine anniversary is in August I'm 21 and he's 24 we have been married for two years. Well almost. He however doesn't quite understand the obsession with my horses.. I told myself I would marry a country boy with money, needless to say I did neither. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

!! This is the best idea I get so jealous looking at the 40 and over one lol... 
Anywho, im Ashleigh, im 20 live in aus and my horses name is nyx. I have had horses my whole life except the past two years cos my rents took off north and I stayed behind and had to sell my horses. (

But just got back into it and decided to get a year old quarab filly to break and train myself. LOVING IT  shes such a pleasure to work with and love her to bits. 

But the biggest pain is that I cant ride her yet soooo fustrrating. >:\


----------



## Zeke

I have a close friend who is 21 and getting married in less then a year, it's a scary thought sometimes but they seem happy. I've been in a relationship for almost 5 yrs and much of it was long distance, now that he's home we're relearning how to be together almost and I cannot imagine getting married yet. Not saying it's not for everyone though, many of my family members have been married since they were young and all are still happily together!

The non horsey people I sadly understand  I live in San Diego which actually is known for having numerous horse communities but many people are still very much "city folk", horse forum is my dose of horse on the days I'm not working.


----------



## Annanoel

Aw Zeke 5 years! That's great I've been with my current boyfriend for three years, as a girl I dream of marriage, LOL. But it's too soon for me yet to jump into everything. I know a lot of people are getting married young again, it's a crazy, crazy thought although to some it's the normal thing to do. 

May I just say again I LOVE this thread! So saddle question, looking at a billy cook all around a lady has one for sale for $450 here, it's in great condition and I've heard good things what do you all think, do you like yours?


----------



## Zeke

Oh I totally dream of marriage too Annanoel, it's just not the right time for us yet and he is so weirded out about the legal side of marriage (way to be a party pooper babe!) and with his new job and crazy hours we're both a little freaked haha. Three years is a long time too, that's great! I remember being the akward (so I thought) girl in school wondering if I'd ever have a bf now here I am....haha

I'm rusty on saddle specs but have heard great things about the cook saddles. They're typically at least a grand im remembering right so this would be a good deal if it all worked out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I am a huge fan of online school for horse people. After I got out of high school, I did online school and trained for 3 different barns down here. If I had had to go to actual classes, I never would have gotten into the professional side of this industry as early as I did.
> 
> Sky, how long have you been away from your hoofed kid?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well that's a relief 

The last day was Feb 18th  so it's been around 5 months, leaving only 19 left!

I know I am over the moon to have people my age. Usually they're much older which is fine, but it's nice to have people my age too 



Zeke said:


> I've been in a relationship for almost 5 yrs and much of it was long distance, now that he's home we're relearning how to be together almost and I cannot imagine getting married yet.
> 
> horse forum is my dose of horse on the days I'm not working.


Man girl.. 5 years that's tough stuff!

And I agree.. this is my horse fix for now hahaha!

~~~

I am useless when it comes to saddles.. sorry Anna!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I'm not saying being married this young is bad it takes a lot to commit so early. Just not yet for me. Of course I love the thought of being married but then I'm stuck with the ******. 

But I have taught the bf to feed my horse every morning when he's home (he's an airline pilot, so gone a lot). And he sends me pictures to show she's doing good. I've even gotten him riding on long trail rides . 

Oh and to celebrate the 100 degree weather tomorrow I volunteered to help put up fences. Going to work on that farmers tan, yay. Hopefully no heat stroke. I'm sure my horse will be laughing at me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

What are everyone's 4th plans?


----------



## nyx

Id love to get married young! My parents were married and had me at 21!
Me and my partner are actually in the process of buying our first house with 3 acres and a stable for my baby! 

So I dont think wedding bells are far off for us either.


----------



## nyx

Skyseternalangel said:


> What are everyone's 4th plans?


Whats that? Lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

4th of July
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Ohh.. Haha  

Dont celebrate that in aus. :/ my bad.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

nyx said:


> Ohh.. Haha
> 
> Dont celebrate that in aus. :/ my bad.


Neither do we poor folk in the drought areas. Haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah it's American Independence from the UK day! There are fire works and cookouts and speeches. Red white and blue everywhere.

They don't do it in NZ but we are going to do some grilling


----------



## nyx

I would love another public holiday like that! Lol


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

My husband and i are both 24 and weve been married for just over a year. When you know, why wait? =)

For the 4th i think were going to grill out and go to the pool. Its supposed to be a scorcher here


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If you can ever go to the USA for 4th of July, I recommend it. It's SUCH fun! Watermelon is the go-to thing, hot dogs, corn on the cob (as in grilled corn with skewers) potatoes.. lots of pies.

I can't imagine myself married... did any of you feel that way?


----------



## Poneigh

yay a thread for my age group!! lol
i am excited for the 4th too, swimming and eating all day and riding my horses because i dont have to work!!

haha i love that there is a marriage talk going on...im 23 and my boyfriend is 4 years older, he thinks he is sooo young and could never think of marrying lol


----------



## gypsygirl

my boyfriend is gonna ride with me on the 4th, for the first time ever !! we have been dating for over 2yrs and hes never rode with me ! haha but he comes out to the barn a couple times a month. it was his idea to go riding, which is shocking, but who am i to say no ?

no fireworks because it is too dry =] i HATE fireworks lol so im happy


----------



## nyx

So its like Australia day but an America day? Lol sounds awesome!  

My boyfriend is going to engage to me on a cruise to Fiji in a few months lol im not ment to know but the stupidest thing he done was tell my beat friends lol so shhhh 

Oh and edit: 
Your doing good to get your bf come on a ride lol
I asked mine to come on a trail ride and he was so keen! So I was so excited but only to find out the next day he thought I ment on push bikes. :/ 
Shattered! Haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh no LOL the cat's outta the bag xD


----------



## Houston

(Yay a thread for 20Somethings!)

Out of town spending time with my family, so the 4th is dedicated to that.

But even though I'm supposed to be out of town on vacation I STILL found a way to get a horse ride in. Getting an "intro/taste of endurance riding" lesson tomorrow!


----------



## nyx

Cant keep secrets from me. >:] 

Lucky! Id love to try endurance.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That is a kickass find, Houston! I wish they had things like that around here. They do have intro to vaulting.. which I want to try. But gotta wait till I know my budgets with my new job first..


----------



## Failbhe

I didn't plan on getting married that young! A lot of girls in my dorm at college were desperate to find boyfriends and I was pretty indifferent. When Kevin came along though we both knew it was right! It hasn't always been easy, that's for sure. A couple years ago we almost split up but we decided that no matter what we were going to work through it and stay together. So we got 'wedding rings' (our initials) tattooed on our fingers instead of actual rings. Since he's working with machinery on the farm, and I'm out with the horses, we hardly ever wore our real rings.

About getting your husband or bf to ride... it's tough! Kev loves having the horses around, but he is such a marshmallow and they know that and walk all over him. He does want to get a horse of his own though, in a couple years. I hope it works out, I'd love to be able to ride together!


----------



## Zeke

Poppy your guy is a pilot?? Mine too! He's just been hired as an instructor since he just finished college and will be working A LOT. I hear it's the life of a pilot and I have to get use to it :/ 

His mom actually has always loved horses and has owned them for years. She's already tried getting him on a horse but at 6'5 and heavier then he'd like to be her Arabs felt funny under him. He's also plan just not interested but he's getting better about pretending to care...haha like many Im jealous of the "horsey" guys!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Zeke said:


> Poppy your guy is a pilot?? Mine too! He's just been hired as an instructor since he just finished college and will be working A LOT. I hear it's the life of a pilot and I have to get use to it :/
> 
> His mom actually has always loved horses and has owned them for years. She's already tried getting him on a horse but at 6'5 and heavier then he'd like to be her Arabs felt funny under him. He's also plan just not interested but he's getting better about pretending to care...haha like many Im jealous of the "horsey" guys!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh at least he's still an instructor. Does he plan to go to the airlines? It's so much better now that he's based here where we live. I moved to another state a year ago away from all my friends and family to move closer to him and then he was based out in California. Commuting was hard but it's finally over. 

We plan on getting married but it just costs to darn much right now. Plus we're not prepared for the tax consequences of double income yet lol. We know what we want for the wedding so we need to save money first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Gasp! It seems that I haven't introduced myself here yet!

My name is Laura (but I actually prefer Saranda), I'm 25 and from Latvia. That would be the basics. I entered the world of horses (lol, sounds epic) just two and a half years ago, soon after that I met my perfect horse, took lessons until I was skilled enough to care for him and now he's all mine - I bought him last December. 

I work as an assitant for the chief of our local municipal police and it helps me cover my equine expenses, but I'd actually like to change my job to something that is closer to my heart. But finding a job is rough here right now, so I'll just stick to what I have for a while. 

I live with two flatmates and three cats in our capital city, spend my time with my horse and also reading, writing poetry and singing in a neo-folk band. I enjoy trekking, sighting wild animals and recovering the ancient traditions and songs of my people. Aaaand, I'm single. Not that it matters. :lol:


----------



## Amba1027

How did I not see this thread before? Hi everyone, I'm Allie and I'm 23. I've been riding since I was 10. I recently started at a new barn because of some issues at my old barn. My boyfriend is very supportive of my riding. He comes to all of my shows and some of my lessons and takes pictures of me riding. That's all for now I guess.


----------



## Failbhe

Saranda said:


> I live with two flatmates and three cats in our capital city, spend my time with my horse and also reading, writing poetry and singing in a neo-folk band. I enjoy trekking, sighting wild animals and recovering the ancient traditions and songs of my people. Aaaand, I'm single. Not that it matters. :lol:


Neo-folk? Interesting - can I find any of your music anywhere?


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Okay so my name Tricia im 21 and I have ridden a gaited horse for the past 4 years. Rode him in English and never received any lessons or anything. so last year I just purchase my 4 year old Swedish warmblood and he's currently in training with a dressage instructor who has serious ambitions for where she sees him in the next 3 years. She wants me to find him a young rider so we can show him in all the classes, but I'm not going to lie I'm a little bummed about it. I financially have no other option but it bums me out that someone else is going to partially take over my horse.. I know this sounds selfish of me..  not that I have a big problem learning from someone younger I guess being i own the horse it should be the other way around.. Does this make sense.. Sorry for the ramble but it's really been bothering me!! Am I just over reacting? I feel like I'm going to be loosing a bond with my horse if more people keep entering his life ya know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi Allie  Hey Tricia

Tricia, I felt the same way.. but it's good for your horse to get ridden by different people so they gain confidence and adapt to the different weight changes. You're allowed to feel that pang of "he's mine..." and you have a right to decline people and pick out one that really works for your horse. 

It'll all work out  You always need to be the one deciding though.


----------



## Saranda

Sure - here we are performing at a neofolk festival in Lithuania - this is a Lithuanian song, though. I'm the singer. We're no superstars, but we enjoy what we're doing.  Also, the quality of the videos and thus, sound, is not too good, sorry for that. We have a CD, but we don't have the records online.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aVHen8aUxo

And a couple more at a local club - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OunrwJblY7w&feature=relmfu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J18IxLQSOFI&list=UUcpL1btXH7aNRYI2CQmswqQ&index=1&feature=plcp

The style involves a modern and darker look on mythology, rather monotonous vocals, simple melodies. We're the only neo-folk band in our country.


----------



## Lakotababii

Leonsbrushofluck said:


> My hubs and mine anniversary is in August I'm 21 and he's 24 we have been married for two years. Well almost. He however doesn't quite understand the obsession with my horses.. I told myself I would marry a country boy with money, needless to say I did neither.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha I said the same thing! I always told my mama I would marry a country boy, possibly even a cowboy, preferably one that could sing! :lol:

I got the country part down, but thus no money, and he can't sing, although he tries. 



Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Yeah everyone keeps telling us that we were too young to get married yet, but hey we're happy, and have been friends since high school.
> LOL i'm the one who speaks my mind quite frequently, where as my hubby had to learn how to do so himself  Sometimes he yells at me for being "too brutal", and that i should try to be nicer


ha! Reverse this and you have my husband and I. I am the "nice one" but am too soft apparently. And he is the "mean one" that sometimes gets himself into trouble, or at least he does in my opinion. He doesn't care either way. :wink:



nyx said:


> !! This is the best idea I get so jealous looking at the 40 and over one lol...
> Anywho, im Ashleigh, im 20 live in aus and my horses name is nyx. I have had horses my whole life except the past two years cos my rents took off north and I stayed behind and had to sell my horses. (
> 
> But just got back into it and decided to get a year old quarab filly to break and train myself. LOVING IT  shes such a pleasure to work with and love her to bits.
> 
> But the biggest pain is that I cant ride her yet soooo fustrrating. >:\


Hi Ashleigh! I like your horse's name. My horse is Onyx, but I call him nyx for short  
Sometimes it seems those young ones are the hardest, they try our patience. I remember feeling the same way when I bought my 6 month old filly. They are long yearlings and your like "can you just grow up already?!"



Skyseternalangel said:


> If you can ever go to the USA for 4th of July, I recommend it. It's SUCH fun! Watermelon is the go-to thing, hot dogs, corn on the cob (as in grilled corn with skewers) potatoes.. lots of pies.
> 
> I can't imagine myself married... did any of you feel that way?



Yep. If you have told me I'd be married by now I would have told you that you were absolutely insane. Oh I had a plan man! And it did not involve a man. I didn't even date in high school really, I was independent.

But now I'm married and pregnant. Oh life! I LOVE it though, wouldn't trade it for the world. My plans have shifted a little bit, but I am still accomplishing my goals, and get to be a mommy on top of it!! :grin:

I'm pretty excited for the 4th, although the forecast is supposed to be over 100! AHH!

Oh and sorry all of my replies come at once, but I don't have internet at home anymore so the only time I can reply is when I'm at work. :?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling like this haha. A man is the last thing I need.. gotta move out and establish my life first lol


----------



## Lakotababii

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling like this haha. A man is the last thing I need.. gotta move out and establish my life first lol



And there is nothing wrong with that at all! If a man comes along that you want to marry, you'll know it. It's kinda intuitive ya know?

Until then, ENJOY being single! Especially the freedom to do what you want and not have to worry about what anyone else is doing, or thinking. lol


----------



## Saranda

Oh, I sure enjoy being single. And I am mostly a loner anyway, not exactly a social type. I will wait for somebody strong and wise enough to be able to cope with me and my herd of animals.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've been single for a looong time and I love it. Just not ready to have my scheduled life interrupted. If it happened now it'd be a disaster so fingers are crossed it happens when I'm all settled in at home with my horse and a good job  

But in the meantime I'm happy for all of you married couples  That must feel out of this world amazing, yet crazy at times. Still, wow!

And now going to bed as it is 3:31am  whoops. Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## rookie

Ha, good night Sky! Yeah, wow for those that are married. I could not do that right now. I feel like between work, school, and pets there is not a whole lot of time. I am sure for the right person there is time. Thats not to say I don't have a kind, devoted, funny and smart man in my life. I have a labrador and a cat. 

Saranda thats a really cool that you sing in a band. I have no clue what you were singing but it was pretty!


----------



## Lakotababii

hehe Saranda I said the same thing when I was single. I just didn't know he'd show up so dang fast :shock: 

I never really thought about "not having time" for a bf or whatever. Simply because I figured if he was the right one for me, he would understand my time commitments and work around them, as I would for him. Turns out him and I like to do a lot of the same things, and although we were both extremely busy with work and school when we were dating, we found spare time when we wanted to and did things we both enjoyed. 

When you find that person you truly love, it is not hard to find quality time. Heck my husband and I barely see each other, most of our hours together are spent running errands. But once again, when you love each other, it doesn't matter what you are doing, it's just nice to talk and catch up. Plus idk, there is just something comforting about having a steady "crash area" at home when the rest of your life is insane! It's nice knowing someone always has your back.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, rookie, glad somebody enjoys our music.  And yes, we sing in Latvian and Lithuanian, so I guess nobody here will understand the lyrics.

Oh, and I like gaming, too. So really not much time left for relationships between my horse, my cats, my work, other hobbies and sleeping.


----------



## poppy1356

Well technically my bf and I don't have a lot of time together. We don't go out on dates very often mostly due to cost. We live together and share expenses so we are basically married just don't have that official title. So life is busy and will get even busier once I go back to school.

I do enjoy the times when he is gone though (don't tell him that). At first I wasn't so sure about his career and as much as he would be gone. But now I'm glad when I get to just hang out with my horse or my dog and watch what ever show I want to on tv and not do a thing. 

I had basically given up on dating when a mutual friend set us up on a blind date. And well from there on out I knew I would marry him someday...eventually.


----------



## Saranda

I actually have somebody I Like, but he is in a relationship, so I just enjoy his friendship.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Hey everyone. Im Briana outside of here. 23, 24 in august. I live in lovely hot florida. But i can watch a sunrise and sunset on water. I own 3 appaloosas. Ive been riding since before I could walk. And training for about 3 yrs now. I used to run barrels, now i do cate work. And i love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii

haha don't feel bad about enjoying the time when he is gone. I do the same thing. I can get some of my own stuff done, and don't have to worry about what he is doing. Sometimes he goes away for "guy weekends" and I do a girl weekend. Its a blast for both of us, and a good refresher for our tolerance of one another :wink:

As far as dates, don't get me started. I think I have been on about 5 traditional "dates" total in our entire relationship. We've never been to a movie, never to a fancy restaurant. We go fishing, or shooting, or hiking, or even to McDonald's drive through. :lol: It's not always exclusive either, we hang out with a lot of people. We don't have a lot of money, so we just enjoy being around each other without spending money. It's the little things.


----------



## poppy1356

Lakotababii said:


> haha don't feel bad about enjoying the time when he is gone. I do the same thing. I can get some of my own stuff done, and don't have to worry about what he is doing. Sometimes he goes away for "guy weekends" and I do a girl weekend. Its a blast for both of us, and a good refresher for our tolerance of one another :wink:
> 
> As far as dates, don't get me started. I think I have been on about 5 traditional "dates" total in our entire relationship. We've never been to a movie, never to a fancy restaurant. We go fishing, or shooting, or hiking, or even to McDonald's drive through. :lol: It's not always exclusive either, we hang out with a lot of people. We don't have a lot of money, so we just enjoy being around each other without spending money. It's the little things.


Hehe just finished an awesome nap that he never lets me take because he gets bored lol. Although its much to hot out to do much else. We have one 'fancy' restaurant we go to for our anniversary or birthdays and that's about it. We are trying to save money for a house and then a wedding so I'm not allowed to spend anything extra. It sucks but I hate apartment life. 

So who else never has money and has to refrain from buying all kinds of stuff for our animals? Only a few more years til I'm done with school so I can make more money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

A lot Of women spend tons of money at the mall. Literally all my extra money goes to the local tack shops and feed stores. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Leonsbrushofluck said:


> A lot Of women spend tons of money at the mall. Literally all my extra money goes to the local tack shops and feed stores.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh I know. My local feed store should offer a rewards program, seriously. I haven't bought anything for myself at all this year. My horse is literally eating all my money. And apparently I'm one of the few that pays the vet right away?! I don't like owing people money. But I'm pretty sure I spent less money at the mall then I do on my horse. Oops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

Poppy - I understand the whole not having time together thing. It sucks a lot. Between two horses, a boy friend, a full time job and college I've got my plate more than full. ): We manage to make it work though and that's all that matters. Also, the whole $$$ thing, yeah. I have a tack hoarding problem. LOL. All my money goes to the same place. 

Sky - I feel the same I've been through almost 10 saddles now trying to find one that fits, I know this one fits don't want it to be a horrible choice though. Uhg, saddle fitting is a pain.

Fai - Those tattoos are SO cute, do you have rings? Or are those in place of that? 

For the fourth I'm going to relax at the barn, fireworks are tonight here. At work now, off at 8 then going with my man. Should be a blast! 
This thread moves so fast I can barely keep up!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

I can truthfully say I paid more for my warmblood than I did my truck.. My priorities are a bit off? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

hm, can't seem to make the 'multiple quote' thing work. Anyway -

Saranda - you guys sound awesome! I wish I could understand what you were singing! 

Annanoel - we do have rings too, we only got the tattoos this past year. We haven't worn them since getting the tattoos though! We're still deciding what to do with them - they're still very sentimental, maybe made into something else or just kept safe somewhere. They look kind of silly with the tattoos peeking out underneath them, and the tattoos just feel so much more suited to us.

And I understand your saddle pain... I'm just in the process of sending one back and ordering something else. Unfortunately all the tack shops in my area are SADLY understocked and generally not very nice or helpful. So I order just about everything online. Can you try the Billy Cook saddle on your horse before committing?


----------



## nyx

[QUOTE/]
Hi Ashleigh! I like your horse's name. My horse is Onyx, but I call him nyx for short  
Sometimes it seems those young ones are the hardest, they try our patience. I remember feeling the same way when I bought my 6 month old filly. They are long yearlings and your like "can you just grow up already?!"
[/QUOTE]

(i think I screwed up my quote thingy ;/)

Haha thats awesome onyx like the pokemon!? 
Oh Yeh nyx really test my patients lol she is a very smart cunning little thing. But I get around that by always keeping her mind busy on different things  she is two next month which is when I was gunna start breaking her BUT she is still light framed and got a bit of growing to go so waiting another year! ;/ so Yeh, just grow up already!!!! Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heymckate

Hi guys! Joining this thread... for a little bit longer at least. 

I'm Katie, I'm 28, and I live in Oklahoma. I've been married for almost 4 years (yikes!), and we have two dogs and a horse. I started riding when I was ten and continued until I was 18, but I had to quit when I went to college. Life got in the way after that, but a little over two years ago I got back into horses and haven't looked back!

I look forward to chatting with all of you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

> (i think I screwed up my quote thingy ;/)
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For future reference, it's [ QUOTE ] for the beginning without any spaces and then [ /QUOTE ] for the end with no spaces. The / signals to end the code given the label that follows it. Basic html


----------



## nyx

Thanks! Lol I accidently deleted the first part and tried to fix it. Fail! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Well Lakota, i'm happy for u and cograts on being pregnant, wishing you the best of luck!!! Usually around here when you get married young there is a big reason, and its not a favorite custom around here. 
The way our story went is that Hubby and i were best friends in high school, and then we graduated, and lost touch for a year. Then i split with my ex cuz he was jealous of my horses (no surprise there) And after about 2 weeks of talking and hanging out and helping him rebuild his grandparents house after it burnt, we got together. So after about 1 1/2 years we decided we wanted to get married, and we were planning all of this and about 2 months before our wedding, i found out i was pregnant (i was not at all happy about it at the time, plus i was mega ***** and demanded ice cream LOL) *i was 16-18 wks when i found out* Once i started getting used to the idea, i knew we weren't ready, and was heart broken cuz i wanted to wait. Well we got married in NOV, and 6 days after our wedding i lost the baby at 24wks. (bring on the sadness, sorry) It was horrible, i didn't think we would make it thru, but we have and we're still going well and strong. I was sooo depressed after all this happened, and i still had my two older geldings to take care of. Because they were older i didn't do too much with them, and i hinted i wanted another horse. And just like that i found my paint mare on the net, and she was close to home, and at a reasonable price for being unbroken. He got her for me for Valentine's day, tho she didn't come home till april cuz of the weather. She helped pull me through my depression, along with my geldings. She is my angel, along with my loving husband. Its been hard, and i would like to start barrel racing again (the main reason i wanted her), but she's also become my other best friend. 
I never thought i could be so happy, and have a husband who likes horses, and supports me any way he can (plus he claims 2 of my horses LOL). Its not a pretty story, and not a very happy one...but there it is..  *Its ok, i know its going to be a shocker,and your going to tell me its horrible, but i have my horses and friends and family and the forum for support  YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm glad you have such a wonderful hubby, Elizabeth


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Thanks, seriously Sky i never thought i'd have such a wonderful person. And honestly i thought after high school, i wanted to go and start my career with horses, and move to canada LOL, i wanted to move so far away that no one could find me. But here i am now in middle of nowhere PA, with the love of my life. Gotta love how everything changes so fast, and sometimes for the better. Obviously the universe (my grandma's theory) had other plans for me/us!!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Failbhe.  I could teach you Latvian, but I guess it would take a LONG time.  Not the easiest language, either.

It seems I'm going through a little crisis with Snickers. He's been having a "vacation" because of the hot weather and the amount of bugs, but yesterday was a nice day to do something, so I did. Well, he acted as if he had forgotten to ground drive (hadn't, just acted up), and bolted past another rider in a little trail ride I had with my barn buddies. Oh well. I could cope with the situations and I guess such days just happen. He is still my perfect horse, just needs some reminder lessons about good manners.


----------



## nyx

Hmm, I like horses that keep you on the ball!  
What does everyone prefer;
Lazy horses or hot horses?
OR those smart horses that are lazy but like to test you out every now and then. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

The third choice, nyx. The smart, lazy and testing ones. That's exactly like Snickers.  And he's got enough of spunk and speed in him, if needed, but nothing I couldn't handle. He's actually very willing, just has to get the right motivation.


----------



## lilkitty90

im curious if those tattoos hurt on your fingers like that!!? thats such an awesome and original idea, i love it!

as for myself? i can't see myself married, but again thats probably because in 6th grade i decided to focus on school and leave the boys alone, and now i am in my 2nd year in college, and don't know how to act around boys so i am slowly learning how lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

lilkitty90 said:


> as for myself? i can't see myself married, but again thats probably because in 6th grade i decided to focus on school and leave the boys alone, and now i am in my 2nd year in college, and don't know how to act around boys so i am slowly learning how lol


Yeah sorta the same for me. I'm kind of a b*tch because I haven't met any guys that are worth my time to date. They either complete womanizers or they don't have any respect for themselves. So I forgo guys and focused on my life. But a few have broken through now and then. Nothing really serious though. I'm really good at reading guys because I have many guy friends that confide in me. And they're pretty easy to understand.. I'm good at puzzles :wink:

~~~~~

As for the other question, I like horses with brains and spirit. Spirit as in they aren't dull to the world. They enjoy life and what they do. If I wanted dull and lifeless I'd be a cyclist not a rider haha.


----------



## lilkitty90

nah not me, i completely shut them out. i honestly havent even ever held a guys hand, i went to my junior and senior prom by myself and never slow danced with them. on top of being shy i am learning how to talk to guys too. i seems any time i let one come around, he ends up being a complete pain in the *** and just wants to be friends. so i give up. when they right one comes they will be persueing me and not me persueing them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

True, the good guys will pursue you, but also the ones not so great as well.

I've no doubts that you'll figure them out when the time comes


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Does anyone have a problem with a clumsy horse? My walker jack I have had for 4 years and have never cantered him because I'm honestly afraid he would trip and kill us both. He stumbles on anything and everything. Suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

First, you should rule out any medical reasons. Has he been checked by a vet?

If he's physically ok - ground poles, cavaletti, ground poles and some more ground poles! Also, hacking in the woods with various terrains should help him become more attentive to how he's using his legs.

Also, how is your seat doing and might he be going too much on the forehand?


----------



## gypsygirl

so my boyfriend [mike] came out and rode with me ! and he rode english ! he would have wore a helmet but i dont have one that fits him eek


----------



## Failbhe

The tattoos weren't exactly painless, but I've had worse. My foot tattoo hurt way more than the finger tattoo did. I have seven - the one on the back of my neck was probably the least painful, almost felt like someone was drawing with a pen. 

I absolutely understand steering clear of guys all together! I've been burnt pretty badly too - makes me appreciate Kevin so much more! I never (ever) try and set up single friends. If they are meant to meet someone, they will and I'll be happy for them, but I'm not going to rush the process. 

I like horses that are a little on the hot side. Not crazy nutso wild, but a horse that would rather run than plod along. Éowyn is exactly like that. She'll stop when I ask her to stop, but she'd rather work than stand still.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

We don't have any trails by me. I did start to throw some ground poles out. Nothing medical and the farrier doesnt think there is anything off. My trainer said his breeding was just not that great. But is that it just the ground poles and what have you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Oh here this is my neck tattoo - 'Nosce te Ipsum' which means 'Know Thyself.'


----------



## Saranda

Well, my horse used to have the same issue. He is a carriage horse with a good sire, but rather simple dam, and he used to be very clumsy as a 4yo and even as a 5yo. I started using ground poles and cavaletti, first from ground, then mounted, and he improved radically. Also, using different terrains in trails, doing serpentines and working on his frame helped greatly, he now moves like a different horse - maybe not show quality, but he doesn't stumble, trip or drag his feet anymore.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Okay thanks I will give it a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Failbhe said:


> I never (ever) try and set up single friends. If they are meant to meet someone, they will and I'll be happy for them, but I'm not going to rush the process.


You are one heck of a friend!  All everyone ever tries to do is play match maker. It's refreshing to know of someone that knows when to stay out of it else make it worse.

Kudos to you!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Leonsbrushofluck said:


> Does anyone have a problem with a clumsy horse? My walker jack I have had for 4 years and have never cantered him because I'm honestly afraid he would trip and kill us both. He stumbles on anything and everything. Suggestions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes my horse used to be very clumsy and unaware of his feet. A good trim every time slowly fixed that problem, as did trotting over poles, lots of little figures such as figure-eights, circles, spirals, turns, serpentines, weaving.. fixed it. As did ground work, making sure he payed attention to his feet at all times.

Your horse probably doesn't have a balanced canter if he hasn't done it under saddle in 4 years. Before you try it with him, lunge him at the canter without tack, then with tack. Then ask for short canter strides (like 3 at most) while on his back. 

If you're nervous about falling, have someone watch you or better yet, enlist the help of an instructor.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

///And I guess I should mention that I can't sleep. The past month I've been staying up late and going to be at like 5am.. so now I'm not tired :/ I was just trying to glean some night-time peace but now it's a bad habit. *sigh*


----------



## heymckate

My horse is a bit clumsy too. So I've been basically doing the things Sky said--better trimming, trot poles, canter poles, etc. He's improving... or at least, he was two weeks ago when I last rode him! Stupid infection. :\ Hoping this weekend we can ride again!

Also, for you girls who don't have significant others... I feel the need to share the best advice anyone ever gave me. Back when I was in college, I asked this girl how she knew her husband was "the one." She replied, "Because when I am with him, I felt like I am home." I thought it was insightful, and I told her, "Well, I think I feel like that with my boyfriend.." and she said, "No. You'll know." I was still totally confused, until several years later when I started dating my now-husband. And one day, it just hit me. He made me feel like I was home. So don't ever settle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope you can ride again too, soon!!!


I think I definitely understand the "you'll know" advice. There are some things that you just... find yourself knowing and understanding. If you question it, then it's not the right thing. 

Gut instincts are so important.


----------



## Lakotababii

nyx said:


> Haha thats awesome onyx like the pokemon!?
> Oh Yeh nyx really test my patients lol she is a very smart cunning little thing. But I get around that by always keeping her mind busy on different things  she is two next month which is when I was gunna start breaking her BUT she is still light framed and got a bit of growing to go so waiting another year! ;/ so Yeh, just grow up already!!!! Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah it really is difficult to wait! 
As far as Onyx goes, I never thought of a pokemon! lol. He was named that before I bought him, and it fits him. Plain black grade gelding with an attitude :wink:



Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Well Lakota, i'm happy for u and cograts on being pregnant, wishing you the best of luck!!! Usually around here when you get married young there is a big reason, and its not a favorite custom around here.
> The way our story went is that Hubby and i were best friends in high school, and then we graduated, and lost touch for a year. Then i split with my ex cuz he was jealous of my horses (no surprise there) And after about 2 weeks of talking and hanging out and helping him rebuild his grandparents house after it burnt, we got together. So after about 1 1/2 years we decided we wanted to get married, and we were planning all of this and about 2 months before our wedding, i found out i was pregnant (i was not at all happy about it at the time, plus i was mega ***** and demanded ice cream LOL) *i was 16-18 wks when i found out* Once i started getting used to the idea, i knew we weren't ready, and was heart broken cuz i wanted to wait. Well we got married in NOV, and 6 days after our wedding i lost the baby at 24wks. (bring on the sadness, sorry) It was horrible, i didn't think we would make it thru, but we have and we're still going well and strong. I was sooo depressed after all this happened, and i still had my two older geldings to take care of. Because they were older i didn't do too much with them, and i hinted i wanted another horse. And just like that i found my paint mare on the net, and she was close to home, and at a reasonable price for being unbroken. He got her for me for Valentine's day, tho she didn't come home till april cuz of the weather. She helped pull me through my depression, along with my geldings. She is my angel, along with my loving husband. Its been hard, and i would like to start barrel racing again (the main reason i wanted her), but she's also become my other best friend.
> I never thought i could be so happy, and have a husband who likes horses, and supports me any way he can (plus he claims 2 of my horses LOL). Its not a pretty story, and not a very happy one...but there it is..  *Its ok, i know its going to be a shocker,and your going to tell me its horrible, but i have my horses and friends and family and the forum for support  YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!!


WOW that is quite a story! Glad you found such a supportive husband to help you through all of that, it had to to be so hard. 

I too have had my share of rough times, and my husband helped me through some of the hardest ones. It really sucks going through it, but when its over, it's amazing how much it strengthens the relationship.



Failbhe said:


> The tattoos weren't exactly painless, but I've had worse. My foot tattoo hurt way more than the finger tattoo did. I have seven - the one on the back of my neck was probably the least painful, almost felt like someone was drawing with a pen.


I have one on the top of my foot, that covers almost the entire thing. That thing hurt like a mother! But it was worth it! 

As far as a horse goes, I like em responsive, I can't stand lazy or dumb horses. Smart and challenging is how I like them, it keeps you on your toes :wink:

Oh and to comment on the "men" subject. I agree, don't ever settle! When you know, you know. If you're not sure, then don't assume, or settle. Marriage is hard enough, and it takes work on both people's part. Sure it's great when your married to someone you "feel at home" with, but man I can't imagine being married to someone I didn't jive with. If in doubt, there is no rush! 

Okay now for my question: Where are all the 20 something men on the forum hiding? We need some male input. LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I have a 20 yo gelding who gets hot before we ride, and he is barefoot and still doesn't watch where he puts his feet, i've tried everything to get him to watch where he's going. He loves to go for a good gallop thru a nice open area, helps to calm him down, he gets to be a handful, and yes he test his boundaries everytime we go out for exercise....big ol brat. It's loads of fun, compared to my SIL mare, who's favorite speed is stop LOL


----------



## Gilly

Skyseternalangel said:


> You are one heck of a friend!  All everyone ever tries to do is play match maker. It's refreshing to know of someone that knows when to stay out of it else make it worse.
> 
> Kudos to you!!


Oh I certainly agree! Nothing worse than serial match makers. I'm lucky in that I've taken it upon myself to find a special someone rather than allow people to "hook me up" with whoever.

...

Do the kids these days still refer to "hooking" someone up? Man I feel old!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gilly said:


> Do the kids these days still refer to "hooking" someone up? Man I feel old!


No the meaning has changed slightly; it's more like hook up for sexual things, not long term or heaven forbid an actual relationship (that was sarcasm lol)


----------



## nyx

One thing I can say is im soooo glad that part of my life is over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Which part?


----------



## nyx

Oh the whole high school "i reckon you should hook up with such and such, ill get his friends to talk him into it and blah blah" 

Even though it took most people like a year to grow out if it, some of my friends still do it. :/
people just dont take into consideration the consequences like feelings, reputation and of course any un wanted pregnancy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Very true, and hahaha yeah I'm so happy to be out of high school!


----------



## Saranda

Yesterday I made an account in a local online dating site. Just for the kicks. Well, after a quick search and receiving some letters, I decided to run and not to look back. The place is swarmed with desperate forever alone guys, who have good reasons for being forever alone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alright I'm going to speak freely and you may or may not like me afterwards.

I really dislike the term "forever alone" because it's kind of a slap in the face and I also really dislike when people make such snap judgements about others based on the anonymity of online or even if you meet someone at a club or something . And I also don't like when people use dating sites to find someone. 

But on the other hand you need to follow gut feelings, some people are too nervous to try and find someone without using a dating site, but there isn't ever an excuse for telling someone or describing someone as forever alone. Single doesn't mean alone. Alone means you have no one and that is surely a cruel thing.

Really grinds my gears.


----------



## nyx

Agree! Or people who just completely dont even bother to socalise with people just because they may look, dress or act a little different. 
:l


----------



## ThirteenAcres

nyx said:


> Hmm, I like horses that keep you on the ball!
> What does everyone prefer;
> Lazy horses or hot horses?
> OR those smart horses that are lazy but like to test you out every now and then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In my old age (ha) I've come to like a pretty quiet, dead broke horse. But! I also loooove speed, so I like a deadhead who magically turns into go-mode when asked. 

I am perplexing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, I'm a forever alone person myself and I don't mean it as a bad thing.  

As for those persons and letters - well, they were people with less than sufficient hygene, grammar skills, clear attraction to alcohol and only that much knowledge to write in simple sentences that they'd like to have intercourse with me, although I had stated I wish to receive no such letters. I really didin't mean it about guys who are just not my type or a bit "different". I could be considered "different" myself for many reasons.

And, yes, I am also arrogant, maybe a bit too often, but I cannot deny it.


----------



## nyx

Oh I didnt mean to be picking on what you said saranda sorry! 

But Yeh I can see your point lol


----------



## Saranda

That's ok. When I used the "forever alone" term I sensed it would cause some reaction, and right I was.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

How did I miss that I was way far behind on the topic??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> Well, I'm a forever alone person myself and I don't mean it as a bad thing.
> 
> And, yes, I am also arrogant, maybe a bit too often, but I cannot deny it.


What does it mean to you then? To discuss. 
I don't like jumping on people's cases but I am passionate about people treated rightly. 

And I can be a little arrogant too, depending on how I'm perceived :wink:


----------



## Saranda

Yay, a clash of the arrogants!

To me, forever alone means a person who does not manage to start a relationship for extended amounts of time because of personal, social, mental or other difficulties, and has accepted this status, although often becoming cynical or indulging the advantages of this lifestyle. And still continuing the search for the "significant other", however, not always admitting it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> Yay, a clash of the arrogants!
> 
> To me, forever alone means a person who does not manage to start a relationship for extended amounts of time because of personal, social, mental or other difficulties, and has accepted this status, although often becoming cynical or indulging the advantages of this lifestyle. And still continuing the search for the "significant other", however, not always admitting it.


Haha I call that single. I've been doing that my entire life but dating here and there but nothing really serious. 

Glad we cleared up the miscommunication though haha


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, no miscommunications needed here.  

Just to add up - in my book, "single" is the same, but without becoming cynical, depressed, ironical or whatnot about his/her situation.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How it ought to be in my book  People get way too attached to being with someone that they forget that it's perfectly okay to be on your own.


----------



## nyx

I used to love being independant, its fantastic get to do your own thing and make your own decisions.  
But I guess what happens to everyone is they eventually find someone to share their lives with.some one to come home too and talk about your day and look forward to the future with can only come when your ready and for those loving the single lives I say live it up!


----------



## Saranda

True that! Well, at least I sure enjoy being alone, single or whatever it is called! 

Besides, I have Snickers, and he looks like young John Travolta - what more do I need?!


----------



## nyx

Haha! Nothing, your set for life


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

The last time my friends set me up with someone lasted like 3 years. It was horrible, i hoped it would only last a couple months. (i was afraid to break it off, but i did in the end anyway) Then after that they wanted me to get with someone else....
Its just a no-way kinda thing. I let my friends choose who they want to be with, they're gonna be the ones stuck with them...


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh see I think it depends what type of friends you choose to let set you up. I met my current bf that way. I told a guy friend of mine that he needed to find me a guy because I was fed up with trying to date. Now this was all said kind of jokingly as I never thought he actually would. A few months later he tell me he has set up the date for the following weekend. It was a group date situation for a birthday dinner. I drove 3 hours by myself to meet someone I had never even seen. And almost 3 years later we are still together and talking about marriage.

It takes an open mind and the courage to not settle to let people set you up. But I find it a lot better then meeting someone in a bar or like setting. I just don't understand staying with someone if it just isn't right. I made that mistake in highschool and quickly learned from it. 

But back to the topic of horses, anyone around the twin cities area know of anywhere to buy cheap used tack? Particularly bits?? Maybe a tack swap kind of thing. My horse ate all my money, literally, and she needs a new bit and other training aids.


----------



## Lakotababii

I've never had good experience with set up dates. My friends thought they knew what I wanted or needed, and it turned out to be the opposite of what I actually did. All of the guys I was set up with, or pushed onto in high school and junior college are WAY different than my husband. Thank goodness.

I agree it does depend on who sets you up. My sister met her husband through a blind date, but her friends obviously knew what she was looking for. 

Oh and to comment on the single/alone thing. I believe there is a difference. You can be single without feeling alone, and you can feel alone without being single. They are two completely different things, and it all depends on state of mind. I have an uncle who is a bachelor, not because he didn't have options, but simply because he wants to be. He said he don't need a woman telling him what to do :wink: smart man! lol. He isn't "alone" he just doesn't want to get married. He rather enjoys his "freedom."


----------



## Failbhe

What kind of a bit do you need, Poppy? I'm from Manitoba but my husband and I are actually heading down to Minneapolis next week. I have a 5 1/2" french link snaffle, a 5" curb and a hackamore that I don't need.


----------



## Failbhe

I also have a purple rope halter, a black nylon halter, and a fuzzy purple Western saddle pad. I don't like the saddle pad myself because it never seemed to shape properly and it's a little on the thick side, but you can have it if you want to try it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I'm glad I never went with any of my friends set ups. I've only ever had one friend try, and since she thinks I'm strange as all get out, she picked the weirdest dudes. When all along the man for me had been six houses down all along  my bf and I met when I moved into his neighborhood as kids  he was the "bad boy" and my dad use to chase him down the street with tools like he was gonna beat him for hanging out with me  he's been my best friend for seven years, and my man for a year. 
I get stupid when I'm single. I take good time too far. Its great for my career, (not as good as right now  ) but I always end up chest deep in **** and swimming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Failbhe said:


> What kind of a bit do you need, Poppy? I'm from Manitoba but my husband and I are actually heading down to Minneapolis next week. I have a 5 1/2" french link snaffle, a 5" curb and a hackamore that I don't need.


Oh I actually need a French link. What type is it? She's currently in a 5" Myler comfort snaffle though so not sure if a 5.5" would be to big?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I'll take a picture of it (when I can find it... my 'horse corner' of the garage has gotten a little out of control!) I think it's 5.5, might be 5. I'll measure it too. I just know it's too big for my little Arab x's mouth, she needs a 4.5.


----------



## poppy1356

Failbhe said:


> I'll take a picture of it (when I can find it... my 'horse corner' of the garage has gotten a little out of control!) I think it's 5.5, might be 5. I'll measure it too. I just know it's too big for my little Arab x's mouth, she needs a 4.5.


Oh thank you. I have an Arab but the 4.75 rested on each side of her mouth so I think that was to small. I supposed I could measure her mouth haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Ok this is it - it does measure at 5". It still has the 'Metalab' logo on it (I did some searching and I think that this is it - the Centaur Metalab Loose Ring) Think it looks like something you could use?


----------



## poppy1356

Yea actually. She can't use a regular snaffle so I'm trying to find something that has more than one break in it and that doesn't cost nearly as much as a myler. Pm me with what you would like to get for it. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I'm 19 I live in the very very hot state of AZ, and I think I read that I can still post here haha
I'm Bethany, i've been here a while and I like talking to all of the people on here and eating popcorn, reading some of the threads.  I own two horse's. Mitch who I am sure everyone is sick of seeing hahah He is my jumper/eq horse and Beau my old man who I've had for 13 years. I work full time and I am a student but I still get out to ride just about everyday.


----------



## poppy1356

So, who else is bored at work right now?? Only 3 more hours...


----------



## xxdanioo

I am bored at work -___- only.. 6.5 more hrs. sigh


----------



## Lakotababii

Well hi Bethany! 

And yes, I think we have all come to the general consensus that 19 is "close enough" :wink:


----------



## poppy1356

Eeeek 6.5 more hours  that sucks. But then again I've been up since 4:30 am ugh. But I can't complain since I set my hours. Is it terribly hot up there in Canada? Our heat wave decided to last another day, 96 out today.


----------



## Failbhe

It's better today, but it's been super hot for the last couple weeks. I should be doing laundry... procrastinating........


----------



## poppy1356

Oh procrastinating is pretty much normal for me. Hence why I am on the computer at work. I am so glad it's going to be back down in the 80s for at least the next week. Way too humid here. But I guess the bf decided to volunteer to move hay in the barn this morning :shock:. It was only 75 by 5am and about 85-90 when he started with hay. Better him then me. I spent hours on Wednesday putting up fences in 101 degree heat with about 75% humidity. 

Ok, it's Friday, I really have no motivation to keep busy right now...


----------



## AEJaro

Hi, I too was often jealous of the 40 and over thread. I never really thought to look for one with my age group. =) I am Ashlie, 24, from PA. I am single and my horse is really the only relationship I want right now. haha. I have been riding since I was 12. Fell out of it for a few years, but am back and better than ever. I just invested in my own horse, she is a rather green Morgan/QH cross named Shulla. Very sweet on the ground with tons of fire under saddle! I love her to death and together we are working our way through dressage basics. 

We just did our first show two weeks ago and got two 3rd place ribbons. =) (Granted there were only 3 people in the first test, lol!) I am still proud that she did the tests and did them well enough that we did beat out two people in our second test. =)


----------



## poppy1356

Welcome and congradulations on your first show.


----------



## Linzee

Hey all, so I am new-ish to the forums, I've mostly been lurking around some threads, but love the idea of getting to know my fellow 20 somethings! 
I am 23, I've been riding for 15 years but just bought my first horse, Raven a 8 y/o TB. Love him to death already and we've only been together 2 months. I previously showed Hunter/Jumper but am kind of out of it now. Looking to possibly try some cross country in the future. I've helped train a couple of green horses at my previous stable as well. I live in Toronto, Ontario and although I live in the city I still have my country girl moments. In my spare time when I'm not with Raven I work as an RN at SickKids hospital!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

Hello my name is Victoria, I'm 20 yrs old been rideing horse sense I was born I guess you could say, I live in good ol Sunny/humid Florida. I have 7 horses well some of them belong to my dad but I call them mine and he knows it  
I mostly just ride for the fun of it have trained a few horses with my dad, I did take jumping lessons for 2 yrs till I didnt have the money any more.
I ride English and Westren but english is where my heart is, but still break out the ol westren saddle when I go rideing with my dad sense hes old cowboy.  
I'm married to my bestfriend who loves horses aswell, he rides westren. we have a 4 month old baby Boy who will probably be my little cowboy too if my dad and my hubby have anything to do with it.  
sorry for the long post.
-Vikki92


----------



## LonesomeRanch

Hello, Hello. Im new here. Tomorrow is my birthday, Ill be 29. I guess in a year you'll boot me to the 30 somethings thread!

I have 3 horses. A POA, a QH, and a leopard Appaloosa. and my emergency llama  (more on that later). Ive been riding since I was 22. And Ive had my own place with my own horses for 3 years now. We do mostly trail riding, but also some western gaming stuff.


----------



## Failbhe

LonesomeRanch said:


> Hello, Hello. Im new here. Tomorrow is my birthday, Ill be 29. I guess in a year you'll boot me to the 30 somethings thread!
> 
> I have 3 horses. A POA, a QH, and a leopard Appaloosa. and my emergency llama  (more on that later). Ive been riding since I was 22. And Ive had my own place with my own horses for 3 years now. We do mostly trail riding, but also some western gaming stuff.


Ok... you've got to elaborate on the 'emergency llama'! :lol:


----------



## Saranda

It's been 86 degrees all day (I know the temperatures are higher in many other countries, but this is VERY high for us) and the boarding place where I keep my horse is swarmed with horseflies. Our poor horses hide in the shelters from early morning till late evening, and I really can't do anything much with Snickers until the horseflies go away. Which won't happen until early August. Meh.  

At least I can go and give him a bucket of treats, a shower or a swim in the river, and take care of the bug bites.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> The last time my friends set me up with someone lasted like 3 years. It was horrible, i hoped it would only last a couple months. (i was afraid to break it off, but i did in the end anyway) Then after that they wanted me to get with someone else....
> Its just a no-way kinda thing. I let my friends choose who they want to be with, they're gonna be the ones stuck with them...


And THAT is why I keep my relationships to myself lol



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I get stupid when I'm single. I take good time too far. Its great for my career, (not as good as right now  ) but I always end up chest deep in **** and swimming.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not understanding...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi Victoria, Ashlie, Bethany.

I am doomed at remembering everyone's names lol!


----------



## Failbhe

Saranda said:


> It's been 86 degrees all day (I know the temperatures are higher in many other countries, but this is VERY high for us) and the boarding place where I keep my horse is swarmed with horseflies. Our poor horses hide in the shelters from early morning till late evening, and I really can't do anything much with Snickers until the horseflies go away. Which won't happen until early August. Meh.
> 
> At least I can go and give him a bucket of treats, a shower or a swim in the river, and take care of the bug bites.


That's too bad. The flies have been bad here too, but I tried a different brand of fly spray that seems to be helping. It's not perfect, but better than my old spray was. (UltraShield by Absorbine) Can you spray Snickers? Or make a smudge? When the flies are nasty it's just impossible to do anything - you're twitchy and irritated, they are twitchy and irritated, nobody can concentrate on anything... :?


----------



## Saranda

No sprays (and I've tried all kinds that are available here) seem to work for more than 5 minutes on our monster horseflies, so I decided just not to spray him with those chemicals - they don't help anyway. We live by a swamp and a river, so the amount of bugs is natural, just annoying - all horses in our barn get a vacation during July. If I decide to ride, I put a fly mask and a riding flysheet on him, those protect him at least during the ride, but I can't leave them on when I let him out in the pastures, because his herdmates are quick to undress him. 

There's really nothing I can do, and at least he is comfortable during the night, when the horseflies sleep and the horses leave the shelters and graze in the pastures. So I'm having a wonderful cantaloupe right now, just to comfort myself.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

hey ladies you can call me skittles I'm 20 from nj looking forward to 21 like you won't belive.i don't currently own and am going to be doing lessons again after taking a year off.i hope then to go to leasing.i work as a waitress not sure what I'm gonna do with my life.i was a tb racehorse major spent my days and weekends taking care of feeding almost getting killed by them.i did fall in love with my mare i took care of called craftyshocked


----------



## vikki92

The Mosquitoes are TERRIBLE!! where I live and of course most of my horses HATE!! Spray. blah :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey skittles


----------



## LonesomeRanch

EMERGENCY LLAMA STORY: 

So I rescued this realy cute pony a couple of years back, "Sunny". I only had one other horse my appy, Freckles. When I took freckles off the property I didnt want Sunny to be alone. I searched for the perfect low maintenance/low cost companion critter, and found Bobby, my llama. It was perfect, they bonded immediately, and shared a stall together. Sunny was truly Bobby's horse, not mine. 

5 months later Sunny died in colic surgery. She had a lipoma wrap around her small intestine, and it wasn't fixable. I had her put down while she was asleep, mid surgery. Bobby took it the hardest. He walked circles around her feed pan for days, calling for her. But even worse, Freckles is already a nervous pacer to begin with, and she had a really hard time. Bobby became my emergency llama then, doing the best he could to bond with Freckles. And the whole time I was looking for another horse to by, he stuck by her side, stayed in her stall with her and looked after her. Since then Ive gotten two more horses, and Bobby takes good care of his horses, herding them up near the house when predators come. And he stays behind with whichever horse I choose to leave home, when I take two off the property. 

People always ask me why I would want a llama, and I tell them, hes for emergency purposes :lol:


----------



## Houston

That's adorable Lonesome Ranch. I wonder if Alpacas are the same? I'm quite fond of them...


----------



## LonesomeRanch

I actually look for an alpaca first, but was told it would be safer to get a llama. Just because of the large size of horses, and the small size of alpacas. Hes probly almost 400 lbs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's so funny! You and Wallaby both have experience with llamas with good results. Someone once told me they'd never get along cause of something to do with their smell??? Idk...

As long as it has a happy ending


----------



## LonesomeRanch

Skyseternalangel said:


> That's so funny! You and Wallaby both have experience with llamas with good results. Someone once told me they'd never get along cause of something to do with their smell??? Idk...
> 
> As long as it has a happy ending


There are other positives about having one. My dad came and took 3 55gal barrels of llama manure for his garden this year  Hes very cheap to feed, grows his own blanket in the winter, and just needs his fly mask. Ill see if I can find a picture of him to post. He actually needs to be sheared again once more this week, and then Ill let it grow for fall. I dont shear him down very short. Just enough to keep him from overheating, since he's solid black.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LonesomeRanch said:


> There are other positives about having one. My dad came and took 3 55gal barrels of llama manure for his garden this year  Hes very cheap to feed, grows his own blanket in the winter, and just needs his fly mask. Ill see if I can find a picture of him to post. He actually needs to be sheared again once more this week, and then Ill let it grow for fall. I dont shear him down very short. Just enough to keep him from overheating, since he's solid black.


Do you use his hair for anything special?

Haha nice, that's a good reason to keep one around. We need more gardens


----------



## Annanoel

I want to be out of work, NOW! Have spent all day on here  Only 2 1/2 more hours then out to the barn and up north for the weekend. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Failbhe

Aww your llama sounds wonderful. My husband Kevin wanted one but I wouldn't let him... he also wanted a donkey, and an alpaca, and probably an ostrich or something...  And apparently I'M crazy for wanting goats, ducks, chickens and rabbits. 
(You know, it's probably a good thing we can't agree on more animals to get - our yard would be a zoo!!!)


----------



## LonesomeRanch

As much as I wish i had a husband, I call myself fortunate that I can go get whatever I want when I want it, haha! No husband here. Its just me at my property! Bf isnt ready to move in yet. I dont blame him, stepping over cats and dogs as he walks in the front door. moving round bales, carrying buckets, I wouldnt move in either! :lol:

I wanted goats also, but I am afraid they would get out and wander. I have a church next door with a humungous green field. When the fence has a glitch, Nico gets out and goes over there. Im sure the goats would head straight for there too. The people who own the church live in the house there. You can imagine how much they LOVE me. They called the cops on me once when Bobby the llama got out. He ducked under the fence and then couldnt figure out how to get back in! 8 am the chief is knocking on my door asking "maam, is that your llama?"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The goats nearby my barn are ALWAYS escaping. No one lives on their property either. 

One day we were driving up the road and they ran out in front of the car lol... scary stuff!


----------



## Failbhe

LonesomeRanch said:


> "maam, is that your llama?"


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Your place sounds pretty awesome, LonesomeRanch. If I needed a roommate/place to live, I'd show up on your doorstep. :wink:

We have 5' high 'non-climb fence' around the property (it's basically just thick page wire) so I don't THINK goats could get out. I hear they're pretty sneaky though.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Skyseternalangel said:


> The goats nearby my barn are ALWAYS escaping. No one lives on their property either.
> 
> One day we were driving up the road and they ran out in front of the car lol... scary stuff!


You have a picture in my art thread. XD


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's looking awesome so far!


----------



## LonesomeRanch

Failbhe said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Your place sounds pretty awesome, LonesomeRanch. If I needed a roommate/place to live, I'd show up on your doorstep. :wink:
> 
> We have 5' high 'non-climb fence' around the property (it's basically just thick page wire) so I don't THINK goats could get out. I hear they're pretty sneaky though.


 
I dont know if you'd call it awesome. Lonesome Ranch is really DIY Ranch LOL! Named 'Lonesome' Ranch after the "YOURSELF" part of DIY! I started with a house and a field. I only have 9 acres. But I make the most of it. I built my 4 stall barn, my fence and my haybarn/tractor barn by myself. The "awesome" part is the crazy ******* neighbor, the ridiculous cops that I find on the side of the road chasing loose horses, and the ridiculous view of my llama chasing my pony, biting her fly sheet on the butt when i look out the window


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Where i used to live as a kid, i had a crazy neighbor who had emus, peacocks, goats, chickens, and horses, dogs and cats, and who knows what all else in her house. Her emus and peacocks kept getting loose and in our junk yard, and my moms mare would chase them around, she hated them. They were so noisy. Even their horses would get out and mosey around my yard!!! Before she move she added a whole bunch more animals to her menagerie, and then on a very stormy night lighting struck the barn and killed her horses, and 2 peacocks. I don't even remember what all she had, but her horses enjoyed the company!!


----------



## Failbhe

LonesomeRanch said:


> I dont know if you'd call it awesome. Lonesome Ranch is really DIY Ranch LOL! Named 'Lonesome' Ranch after the "YOURSELF" part of DIY! I started with a house and a field. I only have 9 acres. But I make the most of it. I built my 4 stall barn, my fence and my haybarn/tractor barn by myself. The "awesome" part is the crazy ******* neighbor, the ridiculous cops that I find on the side of the road chasing loose horses, and the ridiculous view of my llama chasing my pony, biting her fly sheet on the butt when i look out the window


Wow, you did that all yourself? I'm feeling very inadequate at the moment... :shock: We only have 5 acres. Right now it's divided into three sections - the yard around the house, a dry lot with run-in shed, and a larger back pasture with a run-in shed. We're hoping to build a sort of hybrid shed/stable thing on the front yard (the front part will have workbenches and space for Kevin to park a tractor, the back will have two stalls and a small tack area) with a small paddock attached. For two minis and one horse it seems to be a decent amount of space. I'd love to have more just so I'd have a bigger area to ride in, but as far as pasture goes it's more than enough. I actually have everybody in the dry lot right now since my minis were gaining too much weight. 

I love my yard... but I kind of hate where we are. I'm in Southern Manitoba (about 45 minutes to an hour's drive from the US border) in a very heavily farmed area. The only trees are clustered around yards or planted shelter belts, there really aren't any forest areas. The fields all have cash crops that are worth *far* too much for me to risk trampling a single plant by riding along the edges. Sigh. :? So, it's ride in my little pasture or on the road. Once we get our own trailer there are a couple parks with riding trails I can go to, but for now they're out of reach. 

I grew up about three hour's drive North of here - it's rocky, and scrubby bush everywhere, and real wilderness is only a hair's breadth away. My dad is a hunter and trapper and I spent most of my childhood running around in the bush like a feral child. :lol: I miss my trees and rocks!!!


----------



## LonesomeRanch

Thats my barn, thats freckles and nico on the left. bobby the llama, and platinum on the right. I really need to finish painting. the other two stalls are on the back. its really nothing very beautiful. but it works and itll be a long time before it falls down :lol:









Thats what I come home to. That bit of temporary fence in front is getting replaced this week, and then most of my fence is done. Thats Nico, Freckles, and Platinum, left to right. Freckles is getting over a very bad chronic lyme infection, and also has PLE, thats why shes so thin. and shes 20!

Dont feel that way. Its really just a bunch of scrap I threw together. I have half a fence. a big metal gate for the main. and another wooden gate I just built last week to put up on Monday. The horses are only on 2.5 acres right now. I have yet to clear the rest, which is all foresty stuff. I have a spring down the hill, but its not usable until I dig it bigger and dam it up, a project for the future. 

You'll get there. It takes time. I bought my house as a bank owned property that someone lost in foreclosure. I got laid off before I moved in, so then 6 months later I decided, jobless and all, that I wanted this crazy leopard appaloosa I found on craigslist. very lifechanging experience  so I started with a very large run-in and over time turned it into two stalls. few months later I added doors. and months after that I added two more stalls on the back. My horses are out 24/7 unless they are in eating. I started with all temporary fence, and im slowly replacing it with permanent.


----------



## Failbhe

I have tree envy... it's funny, you don't realize how much you love them until you live on bald prairie. Kevin thinks I'm ridiculous for refusing to cut down any trees, even if they interfere with a fence line or building plan. Trees around here are precious!


----------



## LonesomeRanch

I actually havent cut down any that weren't eaten on the inside by ants, and falling over. Freckles is very special needs and I like the shade for them. When I clear the rest of the place, Ill be keeping as many trees as I can. In the back, I had to make the other two stalls 4 foot shorter, because a tree was in the way and I wanted to keep it. So they are 10x8s instead of 10x10s like the front. The downside of my place is that we harvest rocks here. I am sitting on one humungous piece of sandstone. and they are everywhere. I dont grow grass, I grow rocks. :-x


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Where i used to live as a kid, i had a crazy neighbor who had emus, peacocks, goats, chickens, and horses, dogs and cats, and who knows what all else in her house. Her emus and peacocks kept getting loose and in our junk yard, and my moms mare would chase them around, she hated them. They were so noisy. Even their horses would get out and mosey around my yard!!! Before she move she added a whole bunch more animals to her menagerie, and then on a very stormy night lighting struck the barn and killed her horses, and 2 peacocks. I don't even remember what all she had, but her horses enjoyed the company!!


Why was she crazy? 

She sounds super fun with all of those animals, like a little zoo!


----------



## Britt

*Figured I'd join in...*

Hey guys, I figured I'd join in before it got too late to join, lol.

I'm Britt (obviously, lol), and I have three horses... a TWH mare (Gypsie, 18 yrs, 15.1 hands, bay), a TWH gelding (Dakota, 6 yrs, 15.3 hands, bay), and Jaxxon (Quarterhorse stallion -soon to be gelded-, 4 yrs, 15 hands, sorrel).

So, um... I'm 22 and planning on enjoying my last day off before I go back to work tomorrow... My best friend and I are going to watch the final Trail Obstacle Challenge with some other friends.

Hopefully it will be great fun!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Sky she was crazy because if u even mentioned anything about her animals being a problem, she freaked out!!! And all we were doing was telling her that they were out!!! LOL It definitely was like living next to a zoo!!! 

Around where i'm at trees are plentiful!!! And sometimes are a pain in the butt! My horses love to chew the bark off of the sugar maple, its their favorite flavor SUGAR!!! And yes they have mineral licks and salt free choice all the time. I think they just like to do it...


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Ok so this is VERY off topic but I just moved and am now unpacking or well should be unpacking ;p It sucks. haha


----------



## rookie

ha trees, I like trees but after having a horse try to run me into every branch he could find I am feeling less tree friendly. The horse is going to work on turning and stopping and not just plowing through whatever he feels like. I am riding a horse not a moose. He should start to act less moose like. 

What out for red maple as its toxic if your horse is a leaf eater and you have sugar maples you probably have red maples too.


----------



## Failbhe

rookie said:


> ha trees, I like trees but after having a horse try to run me into every branch he could find I am feeling less tree friendly. The horse is going to work on turning and stopping and not just plowing through whatever he feels like. I am riding a horse not a moose. He should start to act less moose like.
> 
> What out for red maple as its toxic if your horse is a leaf eater and you have sugar maples you probably have red maples too.


The pony I had when I was a kid (EVIL little bonehead) tried to deposit me on every tree we passed. Fortunately none of my horses since have picked up that trick. 

There is one tree that I hate - there's an apple tree in our back pasture. I thought for sure the horses would eat themselves sick on the apples or the leaves and bark but those apples are so nasty even the horses won't touch them! For some bizarre reason that's the ONLY tree Kevin won't let me cut down. His mom takes the nasty apples and makes an equally nasty pie out of them. :? If she wants apples, in my opinion she can plant her own apple trees!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Britt!!



Elizabeth Bowers said:


> Sky she was crazy because if u even mentioned anything about her animals being a problem, she freaked out!!! And all we were doing was telling her that they were out!!! LOL It definitely was like living next to a zoo!!!


You can call me Maggie if you'd like to 

Hahaha oh man she probably had problems with being called into animal control or something.. poor lady haha


----------



## Britt

Lol. Well, got home from the 'show'... it was interesting. I think my friend and I are gonna try to compete next year!


----------



## lilkitty90

we have a nasty crab apple tree that my grandpa wont let us cut own either because its been here forever. lol but its gross. and all the apples just fall onto the ground and then rot.


----------



## rookie

oh yeah all trees are evil. I want to move out of the eastern seaboard and to nebraska were there are no trees anywhere, or Kansas, flat and treeless. This might be my knee speaking. A small tree that my horse pushed through on the trail whipped back. The shock, I assume of of being whipped in the tenders resulted in him jumping a 2 foot windfall of dead trees that were trapped between two narrow trees. The branch above and a small tree resulted in me attempting to ball up in the saddle while remaining in said saddle. Lesson number one: Its very difficult to curl up into a ball and remain on a horse. The result was me whacking my knee on a tree while half curled in the saddle. The horse did stop after two strides. I debated going back to reinforce that we walk through the woods. Then I figured we still had more woods to go through and we were both upright so that was a win. So, yeah I need to either clear the neighbors property, establish a solid path or move to Kansas. I am thinking a solid path might be the best option. 

Failbhe all kids ponies are evil, its part of their contract. Also is your screen name gaelic? 

Britt, glad you had fun at the show. I find showing to stressful. I clearly prefer the relaxation that is a trail ride. Lets face it nothing says relaxation like slamming your knee it a tree. Oh wait, maybe I have that confused with another activity. What sort of show is it?


----------



## Britt

Rookie, it was a Trail Obstacle Challenge of sorts... or maybe jut an Obstacle Challenge... Lol. It was extremely relaxed and non-stressful. My friend and I didn't compete, but we're thinking about maybe doing it this Fall... if we can teach our horses to back-up and sidepass well enough to not make idiots of ourselves, lol...


----------



## Failbhe

That sounds really cool, Britt - that sounds like something I'd like to try sometime.

Rookie - yup, it's gaelic. It's an old name pronounced 'FAL-uh-vuh' and it means 'lively/spritely wolf-slayer' - it's a guys name, but whatever. :wink: Technically I've never slain a wolf... but my dad has, does that count? We had a wolf-skin mounted on a wall when I was a kid, when I was really little (like crawling little) I used to rip the tail off and carry it around and cuddle with it. My mom sewed it back on countless times. I guess some people might find that a little weird... :lol:

That pony was the meanest little shetland I've ever met. I'm surprised he didn't turn me off of horses for life.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Hope I'm not late to the party! 
I'm RubaiyateBandit, or Ruby, or RB, or Jaime, or whatever you want to call me. (I won't make the cliche "call me anything but late for dinner" joke because I'm *always* late for dinner.) Twenty-two years of age, going to college and double majoring in Computer programming and web design, and minor-ish-ing in Graphic Design, because, in my friend's words, I am "indecisive, non-committal, and oh, how do you say, completely insane." 
I've got six horses - two grey QH mares (Tanner & Magic), a blood bay QH/Paint gelding (Dio), a sorrel QH/Arabian mare (Rubaiyate / Ruby), and two sorrel geldings out of her (Bandit and Dante) - five rabbits (Lionheads - Ezio, Isabella, Rosa, Sofia, and Catarina), a cat (Smokey), and two dogs (Moco the Basenji and Maggie the Heeler mix). 
I ride Tanner and Magic in barrels, and Dio is mostly a trail horse, but I'm working him up to barrels. Ruby is 14hh, thus too small for my tastes, but I have a young girl that doesn't have a horse of her own that shows her in everything from Halter to Western Pleasure to barrels. Bandit and Dante are being trained to pull a cart and be kid's ponies (eventually). 

Speaking of horses and rubbing up on trees..... My big gelding tends to forget how big he is, and that he has a person on his back, and sometimes very innocently wanders under a low-hanging branch when I give him free rein. As a result, I am quite practiced in horseback limbo. :lol:
The only trouble is when I lay back over his rump to duck under a branch, and he stops. While I'm still under the branch and can't properly signal him to keep moving. :|
Maybe he's not innocent, and is doing it on purpose. He does seem like the devious type.


----------



## gypsygirl

haha my horse likes to do that too !!


----------



## Saskia

I've lost track of this convo! Welcome Ruby and Britt. 

I must admit I am feeling a little old these days, I just finished my university degree and feel a bit like a drifter. I'm doing Honours now though which is good, I don't think I could stand the thought of going after a real job now. 

I like trees, branches...not so much.


----------



## lilkitty90

lol jaime, my horse does that too, she refuses to talk in the middle of the trail when when i give her loose rein, and she loves to rub me off on trees or under low branches, it drives me insane


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

rookie said:


> ha trees, I like trees but after having a horse try to run me into every branch he could find I am feeling less tree friendly. The horse is going to work on turning and stopping and not just plowing through whatever he feels like. I am riding a horse not a moose. He should start to act less moose like.
> 
> What out for red maple as its toxic if your horse is a leaf eater and you have sugar maples you probably have red maples too.


Yes we have red maple too, but they don't touch it, and its even in their pasture as a shade tree. They don't bother it at all, i was shocked. I know cherry is toxic too, i have a domestic cherry in my yard, and it kind of boarders their early summer pasture, i constantly have to pick up leaves and sticks. And no i'm not allowed to cut the red maple down either... :shock:
I didn't know red maple was toxic LOL blonde moment here.... 

And yes i agree with everyone, i hate it when my gelding tries to rub me off on trees, he's even tried it with cars too LOL. Its a wonder i can still ride or have knees left, with how many times i've been slammed into trees! I'm not much of a tree person when riding LOL :lol:


----------



## Saranda

Had a nice lesson with my trainer yesterday - I have finally begun to understand what having a soft, yet steady contact is like.


----------



## nyx

Thats great saranda!  to have soft hands is what I love to see. Cant stand going somewhere and see riders constantly pulling their horses mouth or see sawing to lower their horses head..

and I reckon horses are alot easier to work with that way. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

True that.  My gelding responded really well to the training yesterday. We are both quite green in many ways, when it comes to more refined riding, so every lesson does tons of good for both me and him. I absolutely loved a moment when I transitioned him from trot to walk with my body and managed to keep te contact soft, without my bad habit to pull (even if just a little) on the reins when it isn't necessary. Thus it was easier for him to maintain the forwards movement and all in all it felt really nice and soft.  

Ah, the pros of finally being able to take lessons from a professional dressage/jumping trainer.


----------



## poppy1356

Good job Saranda. I wish I could afford lessons right now, I could really use them. 

Yesterday I experienced a first with a horse...my mare decided to lay down on me while we were riding... Luckily she only got to her side before getting up but jeez that was a new saddle. Oh yea and then she proceeded to go into a bucking fit as I am half way back on. I'm just glad to see she's feeling better.


----------



## Saskia

Poppy - I remember the first time a horse tried to lay down with me. I was riding an Anglo mare described as beginner friendly, and she just randomly sat down, and began to lie down! 

Saranda - That sounds great, I'd love to have a nice soft horse! I'm looking forward to getting my horse to the stage where I can begin to start lessons again.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, everyone. I was very pleased with the results, too, as my gelding has the habit of leaning on my hands, and it is partially because I have the nasty habit of being heavy in the reins... The results of spending my first riding year in a not-that-good lesson facility. I was never even taught about the use of the indirect rein during that year!


----------



## gypsygirl

sounds like you both are making good progress saranda ! its incredible how much you can learn in one lesson with a good trainer =]


----------



## Lakotababii

To comment on horses going under branches.

The funniest time I have ever seen that was when my friends Arab gelding decided to run under a branch at a canter :shock: The branch was JUST low enough that she couldn't duck under it, so she leans back (limbo style) and grabbed the branch. Her horse literally ran out from under her, and she fell right on her butt while her pretty pony happily galloped away. The even better part was that he circled back and sniffed her, giving her a look like "Hey why did you jump off?" :lol:


----------



## Saranda

One of my all time favorite riding moments comes every winter, when I find a narrow, snowy path with white branches hanging low over the path, and with high, black fir trees on the both sides of it, and then I can canter down the path, ducking under the branches, enjoying my geldings' powerful canter and snow falling on our backs.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Once when i was riding with my mom, we always raced up a certain path. Well we went ahead and did so, but for some reason my gelding decided not to listen to me, and since he was a barrel horse, he did this awesome turn so quickly that i lost my seat. The bad thing was we had to cross a road to continue on the same path, and i was hanging off of the side of my saddle!! My mom was hollering for me to hang on, good thing i know how to LOL. I managed to get back into the saddle when we got to the other side of the road. I was so not prepared for my horse to do some barrel racing moves on the trail.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, that's quite extreme! I came off my gelding in quite similar circumstances when he decided to take a very sharp and sudden turn home while we were cantering - I wasn't expecting that and hit the ground. Luckily, it was quite soft and he stayed with me, so no nasty endings in this fairytale.


----------



## Lonestar22

I'm just gonna jump right in here, I havent been on the forum in quite some time. Some of yall may remeber me some may not, so here is a refresher.
http://www.horseforum.com/meet-community/re-introduction-w-pics-130224/#post1588985

Tree branches are the devil. Lol. A long time ago I was taking one of my friends on a ride. We put her on an old mare that would just follow everyone cause she'd never ridden before. Well, we were riding on a tree line and she was in the back of the group. All of the sudden we hear this little voice say "Umm, hey guys, I fell off!" Look back and she's on the ground next to the old mare who's looking at her like she's stupid. Haha, turns out she didnt realize she had to steer the horse around the branches and had been swiped off. At a walk. LOL.


----------



## Amba1027

So I lost half a check book to the washing machine. My boyfriend was holding it for me during my last lesson and forgot to take it out of his pocket. I really need to start checking pockets before I throw things in the wash. My bigger problem is my barn uses a lesson card system (you pay for lessons, get a card marking how many lessons you paid for, get a hole punch each time you come in for a lesson) and the card was in his pocket too. I had 2 lessons left on it so I think I might just lose them. I'm new to this barn so I'm not sure how they handle card damage/loss.


----------



## rookie

Amba I would call and explain it to them. I would not just show up sans card and expect them to credit you, because that sounds sort of like an excuse to strangers. They might take you at your scouts word if you call ahead. I do feel your pain. I am a gold medalist in putting inappropriate items in the washer and dryer. I have washed the usual things like credit cards, id cards and chapsticks. I have also washed dog treats, horse treats and various medical supplies (from work). Word to the wise, a hot dog slice that has been washed and dried is pretty unrecognizable. Its also murphy's law that I will find these items on the one day the house machine breaks and I have to go the public laundry mat. There is also a relationship between the hotness of the guy next to me and the weirdness of the washed items. The higher his hotness number the weirder the item and the bigger a hot mess I look like. I have not yet washed my cell phone, although I live in fear of that day. So, I feel your pain and you are not alone and everyone does it. I would expect the barn to credit you. Just be honest with them and tell them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Amba1027

I've got a piece of the card left I plan on taking to my lesson tonight and explaining what happened. I don't know if it will help any. It doesn't have any indication of the number of lessons I had left on it. But it's clear something happened to destroy the thing. I don't know if it will help any but it can't hurt. 

I don't often put things through the wash but when I do it ends up being something important. The last thing I missed in a pocket was my boyfriend's $40 headphones. My friend put her cell phone through the wash once. The crazy thing is, it still worked after. You had to plug it in to the charger to turn it on and it sounded like a drowning cat when it rang, but it worked.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

LOL i'm bad for just throwing things in the wash...a phone twice, an ipod 3 or 4 times...head phones....other junk like that. I tell them all the time i don't wear ur clothes so check ur pockets!!! I have enough work to do around the house


----------



## poppy1356

Ha as long as its money that's left in pockets I'm ok with that. Otherwise I don't wash anything unusual, habit to check all pockets before it even goes in laundry basket. But I am really good at just plain losing things. I used to go thru at least ten pairs of flip flops a summer. I have no idea how I always managed to lose my shoes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse

not sure if i will be able to keep up with this thread but i will introduce myself anyways! i'll go by "loveyourhorse" still.. i'm 21 years old and live in SoCal. I have two lovely TB mares, a 4 year old and an 8 year old


----------



## nyx

Gday  I know what you mean by trying to keep up! 
Im really struglling lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> I came off my gelding in quite similar circumstances when he decided to take a very sharp and sudden turn home while we were cantering - I wasn't expecting that and hit the ground. Luckily, it was quite soft and he stayed with me, so no nasty endings in this fairytale.


I really disklike when they pull that stunt  The extreme supreme sharp turn.. grrr. 

At least you're alright  

Good for the cutting world, though, right??


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, I guess he'd enjoy being a cutter. He can be quite fast if he has the motivation, he likes chasing things and I have previously cut some foals from the herd with him when asked. Foals and dogs are his favourites, but I have also observed him cutting his own herdmates from escaping the pastures when a falling tree had destroyed a part of the fencing during a storm. He is not one of those small, compact and extremely agile horses, though, but I'd like to learn some more about cutting. A pity Western isn't popular at all here.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I have a gelding who i use at liberty to cut cattle. Since his feet in in less than desirable conditions, i let him do it himself. He's good too, i'd love to compete if his feet would get better. He's also the calves babysitter LOL. Maybe a little too much cow sense 

Thats a shame, how come western isn't popular???


----------



## Saranda

Well, our country happens to be far from any of the places where Western is more common, so we have no Western trainers and traditions at all. Pure English riding all over the country. There are literally a couple of riders who have Western saddles, and a dude ranch with guided trail rides, where you can choose to ride in a Western saddle, but that's it, so there is noone who could train riders and/or horses in cutting, roping, reining, etc. 

I have become very fond of some of the disciplines, so it's really a shame. All I can do is to try out some very basic cutting exercises I've seen on youtube, without being certain that I manage to do anything right. And in English tack.  Besides rope halter - I think that's international already, lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Man I had too much coffee today (long story......) and now I'm restless :/ I'm exhausted but not feeling good overall so probably won't sleep. 

Does anyone ever ride when they're feeling bleh? I always do, it seems to really help.


----------



## poppy1356

Skyseternalangel said:


> Man I had too much coffee today (long story......) and now I'm restless :/ I'm exhausted but not feeling good overall so probably won't sleep.
> 
> Does anyone ever ride when they're feeling bleh? I always do, it seems to really help.


Hehe I always have too much coffee  and yes I always ride even if I don't feel good. I drag my butt out there otherwise I know my princess will be more than displeased if she doesn't get worked. It always seems to help me feel better anyway, especially on just bad days. 

By the way Sky I really wish I could function off as little sleep as you do. I could get so much more done in my day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I always ride when I have that nasty PMS, it really makes me feel beter. Also, when my leg hurts (long story short, I have a genetical deffect in one of my hips), riding is the best cure. But I think I won't ride in case of really bad mood, then I rather spend time with Snickers in the pastures or go for a walk with him by my side. I don't want to hurt him in any way with my emotions when I can't think straight.


----------



## Saranda

By the way, do you folks ever give your horses a "vacation", for example, stick just to feeding/grooming/seeing them instead of any groundwork and/or riding for a week or more? Does it give any benefits to your relationship, training?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I have been lacking in the sleep department lately.. My mom woke me up at 7am today to ask about some shoes or something so I got roughly 5 hours of touch and go sleep...

I'm glad it helps you both as well! 

When I'm in a poor mood I don't ride because it wouldn't be good riding.. I play with Sky or go hang out in the pasture doing nothing. It just recharges my batteries.. I love nature.

It's been so cold here! We're just moving into winter chill months. Which reminds me, I like to curl up with Sky during winter while he eats and I wrap myself in his cooler haha! Does anyone else do that? It's really comfy..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh yes, definitely. I love taking "vacations" since riding can be pretty exhausting at times. I find it really helps us to refocus and build our trust and confidence by just hanging out and getting grass or going on little in hand trail walks. No pressure, no expectations.. just being.


----------



## poppy1356

Unfortunately I have one of those horses that must have a job and be worked constantly. If she even gets two days off she turns into a complete diva/monster. Just a 5 minute round pen exercise is all she needs on her "off" days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

My horse has been on a permanent vacation of late! I've only ridden her about 5 times since I bought her. I was riding her and then gave her three weeks off when my exams were so I could study. Then pretty much immediately after she got kicked in the chest and needed all these stitches and healing time. 

Then that was fixed but then I was unhappy with the saddle I had been using so I started looking for another one. Bought one about 5 days ago and now there has just been endless rain  

Now I need to redo all the groundwork before I get on. 

I'm slightly intolerant to caffeine, turns me really weird, but I never need sleep anyway.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I usually function without coffee! But then I was feeling SO exhausted.. like I was in a haze or something so I thought it couldn't hurt to have some. I think my coffee days are over.. after today. 

Man only 5 rides? You are definitely going to love getting back to it! I haven't ridden since end of Feb due to moving temporarily..


----------



## poppy1356

No coffee?? Oh jeez I would not function. 

I thought my mare was going to get a few days off as Saturday she had a swollen leg, most likely due to a pretty good gash at the top. So I just took her for a walk and then when I put her back in her paddock she was quite upset she didn't work enough, so she continued to run full out and do laps for about 15 minutes all by herself. I guess her leg didn't hurt her at all.... although she could have been just showing off for all the geldings since she thinks she's pretty hot stuff right now...


----------



## Saranda

I hate the taste of coffee, but I've recently been drinking some energy drinks. I know, I know, they're pure poison and my heart is not of the healthiest ones, I really shouldn't be drinking them. But they keep me awake at work when I've been up late watching movies or reading books.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha what a funny girl! Sky is a typical lazy man and just goes back to eating as soon as we're done. But he gets very stroppy if I go out to pasture and don't grab him. He'll follow me up and give a face like "Excuse me.. what's the deal?!" 

Is the gash doing better now?

~~

Energy drinks don't work on me at all.. except the 5 hour ones. I get SO hyper from those.. omg. But the other ones don't do a thing and they don't taste good either. 

I just have to *be* awake that day. If I'm not then it's just a funky kind of day.


----------



## Saranda

This is my favourite energy drink, it really works on me:










I also like this one:










Others...not so much. They often taste like shampoo.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh I've never heard of burn before.. interesting!

Agree with the shampoo allude haha. 

I'm really a juice girl.. I love it more than any other drink.


----------



## poppy1356

Energy drinks are a no no for me, I have a heart murmur. Way to much caffeine in those things and I can feel my heart start skipping beats.

Yeap the gash is better now, all scabbed over and swelling completely gone. I think she was run into a tree and banged up her leg. She likes other horses around her but not too close and there's one gelding that is in love with her. She was in with him because there was shade there when it was 100+ degrees. She never favored that leg or anything. When picking up feet she had no issue putting weight on that leg so I think it was purely a reaction to the open wound or she banged it up. 

If I go into the pasture and don't bring her out she gets very vocal about it. She is a very jealous horse, it's funny.


----------



## Saranda

Yum, juices! I absolutely adore freshly squeezed orange, apple and carrot juices. Another favourite drink of mine is quince syrup, mixed with water, and I never refuse from a cup of good quality hot chocolate.

Oh, jealous horses! Snickers is one of them, too, he has even attacked other horses at seperate occasions, for example, when I handled a newcomer to the herd and he couldn't handle it. It was bad behaviour, but I didn't manage to prevent it at that time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She certainly sounds like a character :lol: 

~~

Quince syrup??

Have you tried apple + carrot juice? YUM! 

Hot chocolate is fab. The ones in America, though, can be deceiving. You think you're having a nice cup of nice cocoa but it's either very watery or WAY too rich. So we make our own. In NZ though.. OMG SO GOOD! I've yet to have a bad cup!

(Nothing against America, guys.. my experience only haha!)


----------



## Saranda

Yup, quince syrup. They grow in thorny bushes, like this - 










- and are very popular around here, in syrups or dried & candied. Very healthy, too. I'm crazy about the taste!

Apple&carrot mix, freshly squeezed, is one of my favourite juice mixes. That taste is awesome.

And I aggree about hot chocolate! The best I know is Belgium - first class quality, a cup to die for in a cold winter evening, sitting by the fireplace.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh how interesting! I will have to see if they have that at the market!


----------



## poppy1356

All this talk about hot chocolate is making me want some. I'm sitting here at work and it's freezing, these darned huge city buildings feel the need to air condition until it's the arctic, ugh. I think Starbucks has pretty good hot chocolate for around here. And Sky I agree about the way it's made here. Either tastes like water or a melted Hershey bar, ick.


----------



## Saranda

A quince bush looks very pretty at bloom, too, so it is popular in gardens here as an eye candy, not only for the fruit - 










The fruit are very sour and very hard, though, so they are not that good for eating them fresh, but anything out of quinces is delicious.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I love chocolate, its the one thing (besides my horse) that puts me in a good mood. And when i'm bitchy, it shuts me up as my grandma says LOL. I could go for some hot chocolate right now, or a candy bar LOL.....even tho its sooo hot out!!!! 
My mare gives me this dirty look when i decide to take someone else out for work or training. Then when i come back she ignores me cuz she's mad. She has to be the center of my universe when i'm in the field. She is something else....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah Starbucks makes good hot chocolate. LOVE the peppermint white chocolate one near Christmas time. 

That is a gorgeous tree!


----------



## Saranda

When Snickers lived in a pasture with a couple of young stallions, he'd often show off in front of me - chasing them, provoking fights (and winning), prancing around as if he was a stud himself. All I had to do was enter the pasture and pet one of the stallions, and there he came, neighing and jealous as a teenage boy seeing his crush talking to someone else.


----------



## poppy1356

Well it's decided, I'm off to go get my third cup of coffee today... so.... if there are lots of random posts from a certain someone that is bored at work, oops haha. Although I really should do work too...hmmm.... it's just a thought


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Saranda thats kind of funny. He wants to make sure he's the center of ur universe LOL. Our colt is like that, he picks at his half sister, but when she whoops his butt, he comes over like i lost make me feel better...
and yet people say animals have no souls....seriously...wtf...


----------



## Saskia

Where in NZ are you Sky? 

When I moved to NZ I went crazy on energy drinks as they're so cheap... I stopped though. 

I like hot chocolate too, but I only have soy. I think microwaves have ruined the homemade hot chocolate. People look at me weird when I make mine in a saucepan!


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, Snickers definately thinks that the world is made just for his pleasure and joy, lol. My adorable egomaniac.  

I make my hot chocolate in a saucepan, too. I sometimes add cinnamon to it for that extra tastiness.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LOVE the saucepan hot chocolate 

I am about 10 mins from Wellington (North Island for those not NZ familiar)


----------



## Saranda

I'd love to visit NZ one day. Seems like such a beautiful and unique land. 

What's the most exotic (compared to your birth/living country) place you've visited?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't really remember by birth country (Germany) as I moved away at around 8 month old? Honestly I think it's a tie between Spain and New Zealand. NZ for its nature and life and people.. just it's very unique. But Spain also because it's like stepping back in time which is so much fun! Lots of old practices and buildings.. tiny little villages too.

How about you?


----------



## Saranda

I haven't travelled too much, but I guess it's Switzerland. I visited a small skiing resort, Davos Dorf, during summer, and the nature is just so different from nature in Latvia - sky high mountains and all. The highest mountain we have is actually a ~400 meters high hill, but I had a glass of milk in the glorious height of 4 kilometers there, and it was far from being the highest peak around.  But I wouldn't say that I enjoyed the Swiss punctuality and sterilie attitude in just about everything. Had a good time, though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I almost moved there once! But wow.. those mountains sound very majestic!


----------



## farmpony84

Ahhh! I'm in the wrong thread! I'm IN THE WRONG THREAD!!!! AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90

haha farmpony!!!

you girls are lucky!!! i've always wanted to travel! unfortuantly. i live in NC, the farthest south i have ever been is georgie, the farthest west would be Tenn. and the farthest south would have to be Maine. i would love to travel over seas one day!


----------



## Saskia

I've never had the chance to go to Wellington (besides the airport). I lived in Dunedin for a short time though. 

I am glad I am surrounded by so many other saucepan hot chocolate fans! 

Most exotic place... well the most different would probably have to be Vietnam. I loved Italy though, it was exotic not the in the way that the culture was really different (it was a bit though) but the sort of blend of the present and past that you don't get in Australia!


----------



## Lonestar22

Hahahaha, FP. 

I've never visited another country 

I cannot stand the taste of coffee, ew. Hot chocolate is amazing when it's made right. With marshmellows. I'm also one of those that energy drinks dont work on so I dont drink them. The 5 hour shots work sometimes, but not often. 

I'm desperate to ride. It's been raining here for the past few days. The grass is rediculously deep right now too, but it's super muddy under it. 

It's days like today when I'm jealous of those of you who board and have arenas.


----------



## Lakotababii

Now I want some hot chocolate :-( haha

I am also super jealous of how much some of you have traveled! I would love to get out and see the world. I have seen quite a bit of the United States, and a small part of Mexico, but that's about it.

A few years back my parents went on a European escapade :lol: They visited France, Germany, Holland, the Netherlands, and I believe a few others. They lived in Germany when my dad was in the Army back in the 80s, and I am so jealous. 

My husband is a big WW2 geek and he wants to go to Europe and visit Normandy especially, and Germany. I personally would love to see all the old architecture and learn more about the culture. And try all the yummy food I've heard about! I want to go to Italy, and possibly visit Sicily, which is where my husband's family comes from. 

As far as giving your horse time off. Haha how about 6 months? I made the choice not to ride while pregnant, and now I'm almost 7 months. Surprisingly it has done a world of good for my gelding. He is calmer, easier to work with, and has enjoyed his time off. One of my friends tossed a saddle on him the other day, mostly just to show her colt its nothing to be afraid of, and he stood there. He was out in pasture, and could have easily run off. But he looked confused when she took it off like "Aren't you going to ride me?" haha poor dude.


----------



## Failbhe

Wow I don't check the thread for a day and there's like four new pages... :lol:

I love the taste of coffee, but it does absolutely nothing for me. I can drink an entire pot and fall asleep five minutes later. Annoying when I'm trying to stay awake! 

I haven't had Wyn long enough yet to know how she'll react to a break... I guess we'll find out when I get home! (Yay for laptops and hotels with wifi...)

I love traveling. I've traveled a lot in Canada and the States, and mainland Europe (still haven't made it to England/Scotland/Ireland) and Australia and New Zealand. I LOVE NZ. I always wanted to move there, was planning on it, and then met my husband... :wink: We still might, someday. Retirement maybe.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmm I've been to a few other countries, nothing spectacular just Mexico and the Dominican Republic (never again), and I guess Canada when I was a baby (do not remember it at all haha). The bf's goal is Ireland, since he's Irish. And then we shall continue over all of Europe.

I also have a goal of getting to Australia one day, really want to see a kangaroo :lol: Now just got to convince the bf to get married soon so I can get those flight benefits to start my travels.


----------



## Annanoel

Ah! Had such a blast last night we all managed to be out at the barn together all seven of us and we went on a trail ride into town and stopped at the Dairy Queen! Everyone was coming out of their houses and double taking. It was a sight! It is a smaller country town, so it's not to out there, but still SO much fun. Walked right through the drive thru. My BO's horse actually stuck her head in the window and ate her cone before she could get it! We did end up riding back in the dark though, but what an exhilirating feeling to just give your horse the reins and trot and canter back! The trail is white gravel so that is about all we could see!

What is the craziest / most fun thing you've done with your horses?


----------



## poppy1356

Craziest- Just getting on the darn ****** is an adventure

Most fun - see above :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

I've ridden her Memorial Day weekend at the beach.  That was fun, she did awesome. There were TONS of people. I'm suprised we found a place for th trailer to park. Kites, tents, blaring music, surf boards, dogs, Fishing poles, volleyball games, football games, skim boarders, surfers. Anything to possibly scare her was there and nothing did! 

I havent had the chance to go through a drive through yet.


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm so we are all young, and thriving, and around the age where you would, or already have gotten piercings or tattoos. anyone care to share if they have? i've gotten a Belly Button Piercing but thats it, for now im looking into tattoos to see what i like,


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I rode Mitch with nothing on him but a rope around his neck, I guess thats not really crazy but the feeling was awesome. He was soo in tune with what I was asking even cantered with my arms out to my sides. It was awesome.  

Piercings- I have my ears and belly button 
Tattoo's- I have a peice on my left hip.


----------



## Failbhe

lilkitty90 said:


> hmm so we are all young, and thriving, and around the age where you would, or already have gotten piercings or tattoos. anyone care to share if they have? i've gotten a Belly Button Piercing but thats it, for now im looking into tattoos to see what i like,


I have 7 tattoos. I have a nose ring and a cartilage piercing in my ear... I did have a belly button ring too, but I didn't like the placement and I NEVER show my stomach anyway so I took it out. 

My 7 tattoos (in order I got them):
3" cross on my inner right ankle
3 lilies on outer right leg
sparrow on left upper arm
my cat's paw prints on my right wrist
"Not all who wander are lost" on my left foot
'K' on my left ring finger (for my husband, Kevin - he has a 'Z' for Zoe)
"Nosce te Ipsum" back of my neck ("Know Thyself")

So far they're all in black and grey. I want to turn the sparrow on my arm into a half-sleeve with some colour and add colour to the lilies on my leg.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Hi everybody! Can I join in?!?!? My name is Tiffany I'm 20 and have had horses all my life right now I have 2 horses a 15yr old Arab pony cross named BB who was my childhood pony I have out grown her but I can't get rid of her she means to much to me she taught me to ride so now my little sister rides her and BB is teaching her also and I have a 12yr old OTTB named Ace I'm not to fond of that name but he knows it he comes to you when you call so I just left it. I'm not married but I've been with my BF for 5yrs and lived with him for 3 so were common law married and we are in NO rush to get married either.

In HS when I lived in a very small town in Missouri we used to go through drive thru's all the time on horseback McDonald's, Sonic and the pharmacy. We rode to the grocery store, we rode our horses everywhere even school a few times! That was the craziest/fun thing I've done.


----------



## poppy1356

lilkitty90 said:


> hmm so we are all young, and thriving, and around the age where you would, or already have gotten piercings or tattoos. anyone care to share if they have? i've gotten a Belly Button Piercing but thats it, for now im looking into tattoos to see what i like,


 
Well at one point I had 11 piercings in my ears, 8 done by myself . Now I am reduced to only 3 that haven't closed up. 

Two tattoos - a star thingy on my hip, my way of saying haha to my parents when I turned 18. And my family name on my foot with the matching poppy flower, obvious reason.

I hope to soon get another one in Polish, destination undertermined. It will say Live every moment, Each day is a gift. 

And of course my belly button is pierced, another haha moment for my parents :twisted:

Edit: Found a pic of the tattoo on my foot.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

ha ha i have my belly pierced, and my ears. No ink yet, but working on it, i like to sketch my own tats so its personalized. 

The most fun i had with my horse was yesterday i was running water for them in their tub, and my mare grabbed the hose and was flinging it around. then she let me give her a cool bath, and she gave me a shower too LOL. It was just an awesome bonding moment. It made me feel good to know that she enjoys little things like that. 

I live in a random little town in pa, n my mom rode her mare thru the drive thru at the dairy queen, her horse got a cone all to herself too LOL. I will do so myself one day!!! She even used to go to the little market and get groceries!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I've been to hawaii, all down the east coast, and to california, illinois, and tennessee. Never got to go over seas, i'd like to go to ireland and trace my family history.


----------



## Saranda

The craziest thing? I guess riding a tackless horse in trails at night, when it was so dark that I literally could not see a thing - I just went the trails by memory, until we found the way home. 

If any of you happen to visit Latvia some day, let me know, I'd love to meet a fellow forum member.


----------



## loveyourhorse

do any of you live in socal?


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda said:


> The craziest thing? I guess riding a tackless horse in trails at night, when it was so dark that I literally could not see a thing - I just went the trails by memory, until we found the way home.
> 
> If any of you happen to visit Latvia some day, let me know, I'd love to meet a fellow forum member.


One of my moms old employees was from Latvia. She now lives up by me now. It was always fun to talk about the different culture over there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Must have been fun.  Yeah, I guess our culture is a lot different from American, it would be really exciting to be able to share some more experience.

A for today - had a good ground driving session with Snickers today and I think he is ready to pull his first log from the forest.  Will try it this Saturday.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Hello everyone! Thought I'd chime in =) my name is Kellie and I'm 24. I lease and Arab/Quarter X. I'm getting back into riding after being off for a couple years O.O I used to ride English, but I am converting to Western. I was born and raised in Florida and moved to California when I was 23. The last couple years for me have been very rough and I was kept from being out in society for 2 years. I'm kinda grown out of the piercing/tattoo phase, but as for piercings I had my eyebrow done 3 times, my belly button, lots of holes in my ears, and my tongue. I would also love to get my tats a much needed touch up =P

Me =)








My back tattoo - It wraps around all the way up my shoulder as well.








Tattoo on my stomach (not finished)








Tattoos on my arm 








Annnnd finally me and my lease horse Flash


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, Kellie! 

Maybe we could put faces to those names, just as Kellie did right above me? It would be nice to see each other and know each other better.  

Here I am:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Saranda said:


> Welcome, Kellie!
> 
> Maybe we could put faces to those names, just as Kellie did right above me? It would be nice to see each other and know each other better.
> 
> Here I am:


Ooo pretty! You look like you should be an actress


----------



## Saranda

Gosh, thanks, but I really have no acting talent...except for when I troll my friends. I have a talent to make people believe in silly things.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Saranda said:


> Gosh, thanks, but I really have no acting talent...except for when I troll my friends. I have a talent to make people believe in silly things.


LOL gotta start somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Saranda

I could try it out as a preacher for some strange new-age sect.


----------



## nyx

Ok so a random excited post. 
Cos I cant keep up. 
I just bought my filly her first bridle!! It sooo cuuuttee! 
Have to try it on today to see if it fits! 
:happydance:


----------



## lilkitty90

Saranda you do look like you should be an actress!!

Here is mee
























and from my senior prom


----------



## nyx

Are we putting face to names now? 
Very pretty lillkitty!


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah, they were last page, so i thought i would join in too! lol this thread is crazy. lol it makes it fun!


----------



## nyx

Ahh ok! So joining in! Lol but dont know what have on my phone. :/ 
Shall see


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I love putting names and faces together! 
I am getting in on this when I get home from work!


----------



## nyx

Well heres me! 
I thought id crop other ppl out just incase the dont want to be seen lol. 
























My tattoo cos I saw ppl talking bout them too. 








And finally me and my filly nyx


----------



## Saskia

It's strange knowing what everyone looks like! 

I wish it would stop raining... it just rains and rains and rains and even when it stops everything will be too wet.


----------



## lilkitty90

ooh Nyx your tattoo is neeat! and thats awesome you got to swim with a dolphin! i've always wanted to do that.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Saskia said:


> It's strange knowing what everyone looks like!
> 
> I wish it would stop raining... it just rains and rains and rains and even when it stops everything will be too wet.


I wish it would rain here!!!! It NEVER rains in the valley =(


----------



## nyx

Saskia I have the exact same problem! Although we are in the same area so thats no surprise lol. Finally have some sun now though.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

It hardly rains here in Texas too.


Here's me!


----------



## nyx

I love your hair tiff!!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Well, I had started one of the 20 something threads a while back, but figure I will join in here too!  I still have to go back and read through the whole thread, but to get started,
I'm Lauryn, 28, I live in Montana and currently do search and rescue on horse back. I am using a friends horses right now as I just sold my new mare (she wasn't quite right for me). I have been riding since I was little, used to do hunter/jumpers and moved to dressage in high school. I've also always ridden western as well. Was on the equestrian team in HS in Oregon too... 

I am the wild child in our family, done a ton of crazy out there stuff, live life to the fullest. Covered in tattoos and a mouth like a sailor :twisted:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

nyx said:


> I love your hair tiff!!


Thank You!


----------



## poppy1356

I'm on my phone so I can't post pictures  but I shall try tomorrow when at work. 

So what do you all think about buying sale horses putting 30 days on them then turn around and sell?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Jeez that sounds like too much risk to me! 
If I tried that chances are the horse will injure itself in that 30 days or it will be physco and injure me lol. Plus I would get attached and end up with 50 horses and most likely single too. Ill be the crazy cat lady but with horses.
Even if I did manage to make it to sell them there would probably be no profit after feed, work hours and such.
Nope, not me I guess lol


----------



## poppy1356

nyx said:


> Jeez that sounds like too much risk to me!
> If I tried that chances are the horse will injure itself in that 30 days or it will be physco and injure me lol. Plus I would get attached and end up with 50 horses and most likely single too. Ill be the crazy cat lady but with horses.
> Even if I did manage to make it to sell them there would probably be no profit after feed, work hours and such.
> Nope, not me I guess lol


Well I wouldn't be in it alone. The sales here have been selling broke registered quarter horses for under $300. Unbroke registered for $50. A fully finished registered horse went for $400. Accidents are always a possibility but it's a risk. Not a ton of profit, more the expierence. Not happening anytime soon it's still in thought process.

Plus I figure it's a way to have a second horse hehe. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Wow 50 bucks for registered and unbroken! Well Yeh if you want to do it go for it!  
jeez wish we had sales like that here, I would like a companion at the least for my filly. 

I think I could turn them over in maybe a season not a month but thats just me


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe yeap well with three people on one horse it can go quicker. Really just looking to pay for my current horse's extra feed. I really think it would be fun. If I could afford to keep a second horse I would buy one for me lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Well three people will help! Lol 
If you do end up doing it make sure to keep us posted would love to know how it goes.  
I love training horses its fun and always got something new to work on. 
Like ill be trying a bridle on my filly for the first time today.  

Would you buy the started ones or unbroke?


----------



## poppy1356

Depends on price and how they look and what's selling. Condition of body, hooves, coat. So much to look at. It will be fun. Not really for a profit just hopefully enough for some new tack and the awesome experience. 

If it does happen I will definately keep everyone updated. Along with pictures of course. 

I'm still training my mare but because she was so sick we went really slow and now she's feeling better and being an all out fire breathing monster. We have work there too but a trainer will be coming out for lessons. We just need a stop button and collection really. 

And new stuff to try with our horses is always fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

nyx said:


> Saskia I have the exact same problem! Although we are in the same area so thats no surprise lol. Finally have some sun now though.


Where in Australia are you? 

Poppy - If you can buy horses that cheap its pretty good. Although what would you profit margin be? If you buy a horse for $50 and sell for $400 how much of that $350 would you have left? Do you have to pay for food/board? And if you spend two hours with it a day that's only $5.80 an hour providing you have no other costs. But if you have to have the farrier out, then some feed... well you don't want to be taking a loss. Could be a good experience though! Keep us posted!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I know, we will figure out all costs too. Board would be worked off and they would sell for much more than 400. It's not much of a profit and I'm not looking at it as money per hour. But getting a little extra for something I love to do. It would be as a hobby not a job 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

we've done this with a few horses, its actually quite rewarding, but be VERY careful, because if you get a dud horse thats dangerous and you can't sale it sets you back. also be weary of disease such as shipping fever and pnuemonia that you could easily bring back to your barn and horses.


----------



## nyx

Saskia said:


> Where in Australia are you


Central NSW  although the sun is out the paddock will still be mush and I doubt this sun is out long enough to dry the paddock up.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Umm the craziest thing on his back was riding in pitch black on a steep arena (as in an incline of 50 degrees) and walk and trotting around while he was still "wild"  I got on him via a little bridge obstacle that was around 4 inches tall. It was difficult haha!

I had a poor sprained ankle once and lunged Sky while I was sitting on a mounting block in the pitch black (no outdoor arena lights)

And I've taken my horse through parking lots. Cars around and everything and he was very calm. Got a lot of desensitizing that way. 

I haven't done really crazy things with him yet haha


----------



## Saskia

nyx said:


> Central NSW  although the sun is out the paddock will still be mush and I doubt this sun is out long enough to dry the paddock up.


Oh yeah Orange right? Mush and mud, thats what faces me!


----------



## nyx

Yep orange lol. went out to my horse today and nothing but squishy wet ground so no work today lol.


----------



## Saskia

I just came back from seeing Rosie and didn't even catch her. It was dinner time and all the horses in the paddock were milling around and chasing each other. It was just going to be too hard to catch her and get her past all the horses ankle deep in mud :-( But I gave her some carrot, her rug is completely covered with mud but she she seems dry enough underneath, and she'll get hay later today with all the others. Sometimes I wish I had nice dry stable to put her in, but she probably prefers the mud. 

What's your horse like?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I went out to the horses today with my friend Niccole, also the owner of the 2 horses. We gave Flash (the horse I lease from her) his medicine because his left front ankle is a tad swollen. Flash also got a watermelon because he took his meds like a champ =P we took both horses out in the arena and let them blow off some steam. I took some photos and got some good ones which I will post later. I can't wait until Flash is all better so I can ride again. I'm feeling progress every time I get on him. I have been out of riding for so long and gained weight so I'm basically starting from scratch all over again. I'm so happy because I can "whoa" him from a canter and not have to hold on to the horn for support as he slows ( my balance is coming back yay! )


----------



## nyx

Haha! My horse wouldnt be caught dead in a shelter everytime I go to feed her in the rain shes right out in the middle of it! With her rug on of course it keeps her dry. 
Everytime she sees me she come straight up to me everytime and I usually go and feed her on my lunch breaks, if im a little late she will be standing at the rail I feed her at waiting lol. 
Shes a little sweety


----------



## nyx

Oh I gain weight if I dont ride too!  
I didnt know horses like water melon lol thats awesome


----------



## Saranda

So many pretty pictures from everyone! 

I am holding myself together not to buy another horse. I found this lovely bay/brown 8mo colt just for ~500$, good bloodlines, good conformation...and his sire is the brother of my horse, AND the colt looks JUST LIKE Snickers when he was 8mo! Eek! Cuteness overload! But I can't afford to upkeep two horses now...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

nyx said:


> Oh I gain weight if I dont ride too!
> I didnt know horses like water melon lol thats awesome


Flash does lol he eats the whole thing :shock:


----------



## nyx

Really! Lol do you have to break it open? 
Saranda I feel your pain lol im trying so hard not to buy a Bombay kitten! Not quiet the same thing but youknow! Lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

nyx said:


> Really! Lol do you have to break it open?
> Saranda I feel your pain lol im trying so hard not to buy a Bombay kitten! Not quiet the same thing but youknow! Lol


we cut it in half, but her eats the whole thing lol


----------



## poppy1356

So I'm pretty sure my horse is most likely plotting my death right now... it is 67 degrees and pouring and she does not have her rain sheet on. I'm sure she will tell me all about how she thought she was going to freeze to death tonight when I see her. Although the barn manager might be taking her for a ride this morning so she will more than likely vent to her. Gah such a spoiled little princess.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hahaha Poppy, what is it with Arabs and rain? (kind of joking)

But this little Arab I knew back in CO was a weenie about the rain too lol.


----------



## gypsygirl

grrr im so frustrated ! i keep seeing people on here who write rude and overly harsh posts to new members ! driving me crazy...


----------



## poppy1356

Haha because they are bred for the desert. :wink:

She actually passed on nice green pasture one day when it was raining. She waited in her shelter until it was safe to walk out to the grass.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

But I thought not all of them were??



gypsygirl said:


> grrr im so frustrated ! i keep seeing people on here who write rude and overly harsh posts to new members ! driving me crazy...


Right??  It's completely discouraging. We're really a lovely forum but a few of us are very passionate in the "in-your-face" way.

Also what's this "common sense" thing? As far as I know, we LEARN our instincts via experiences. It's not common, and it's not fair to expect people to be able to come up with answers that they don't understand.

That also drives me crazy... 

"It's common sense" Yeah no it isn't.


----------



## gypsygirl

i know ! i just dont get why people are sarcastic/rude/bullying to new members. i also hate when people say stuff like 'we say this all the time !' if they are new they wont know that !!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I'm definitely not a stranger to that. I get frustrated about seeing "how many posts to join horse chat" when it's very apparent in the multitude of threads AND the horsechat how to thread. 

But yeah we all just need to chill out and be patient! Make people feel welcome not like morons.


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe all Arabs trace back to the desert. I have actually found this facinating and keep learning about them.

I think some people are rude but in such a sport as this there will always be very passonate people with very vocal opinions. There are so many right ways to do things that people just need to grow a little thicker skin and take what they feel will benefit them and leave the rest. Of course when some of these victims are kids, most of them haven't learned how to do this just yet and get very defensive.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Or you have those more experienced that have no patience for those who know nothing *shrug*

Okay well thanks for clearing that up. I definitely don't know Arabs as well as you do. All I know is that there are different "types" depending on where they were bred. Like Egyptian, Polish, etc. (those are the only two I'm aware of but I think there are more lol)


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe I have no patience for people either but since I'm still learning so much I try not to be harsh to anyone when they don't know something. It's when they choose not to listen that gets me going.

Yeap, my mare is a Polish/Crabbet. But when breeding stock needs to be replenished they always imported from the desert (Egypt area). And since they all started there and then were imported elsewhere when different countries wanted to refine a particular aspect of them they then became the new line. For instance Poland only replenished their stock after WWI, so most Polish lines are fairly new and quickly trace back to the desert. Crabbet isn't that old either, only back to 1800's. But of course if anyone knows different please let me know. I'm still learning and reading everything I can about them.

Edit: I keep referring to them as coming from the desert as that is where I get lost. I'm not quite sure on the difference between Straight Egyptian and Egyptian. Very confusing there.


----------



## poppy1356

Ah ha!!! I found the reason why they are babies in the rain!!! Taken directly from an Arabian website below:

"The Arabian developed in a desert climate and was prized by the nomadic Bedouin people, often being brought inside the family tent for shelter and protection. "


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha that's awesome though  Thanks for the info!

You know what's really sad? Is when I have bad feelings when I see a reply to a thread I just posted in. Cause I know I'm about to get in "serious trouble" for posting my opinion or limited experience

*sigh* I'm such a weenie sometimes!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh yes, I don't have the best way of explaining things and sometimes that really comes back to bite me  Oh and I have an absolutely terrible memory, it fails me daily.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You and me both.. my memory is pants. 

I remember really interesting things, and forget important things. But it IS getting better!


----------



## Saranda

Bringing some parts of an old bridle to the shoemaker's in hope of getting a new sidepull today... Black with white padding, should be pretty.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha me too. My cubicle at work is covered in Post-its and I STILL forget what is written on a post it right in front of me. I have 3 calendars just so I don't forget appointments. I even forget to eat sometimes. Maybe all those concussions didn't help my memory but they helped me learn how to stay on a horse lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Pics Saranda!!! PIIIICCCCSSSS *crazy horse deprived mode*

Alright phew, that's over.

~~~

I forget to eat too!!! And I have to literally cross out the days as they pass or I don't know what day it is :/

And despite being in America for over 6 years, I still can't remember how they write their dates! Is it 7/14/12 or 14/7/12 !?


----------



## poppy1356

Jeez how many countries have you lived in?! I get confused by the way other countries write their dates haha. I'm always like what... what month is 14? haha


----------



## Saskia

I had a really nice mushroom soup this evening. Me and my flatmate went and bought all the cool mushrooms we always see and never buy because we don't know what to do with them and made soup. 

I want to do horse stuff tomorrow but I am pretty sure it is going to keep raining forever. And then it will stop for two days but the ground will be so ruined that you have to wait for it to dry and then just before its dry enough it will rain again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I lived in England for 12 years, then moved to USA for a little over 7 and now NZ. 

I was born in Germany and visit Spain since we have family there.

Now you know it all!

But seriously.. which way is it.. 7/14/12 or 14/7/12? 

:lol:

On another note... I LOVE mushroom soup. How did you make it?


----------



## poppy1356

Wow you must have one funny accent. Hehe but today is actually Friday the 13th so it is 7/13/12.

I love mushrooms but I don't think I have ever had mushroom soup.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I grew up on the Campbell version! Haven't made it from scratch yet... 

Haha well I ditched my British accent fast cause I used to get cornered at school  So my American one is a bit funny. I adapt really well to new places since I've moved around a lot and gone to different schools. I even went to summer school in Spain (apparently it used to be illegal not to?)


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

People are talking shrooms and I haven't weighed in yet? Goodness! If I believed in a god it would be because of the existence of mushrooms. I'd sacrifice them on his altar...nah, I'd eat them all myself! I'm a proper hobbit. Roast mushrooms are my favourite - whole buttons in a covered casserole dish, a cm of water, some herbs and a spoon of butter. Into the oven for 20 mins and then guzzled enthusiastically. Mmhmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LOL I made "this face" while reading the first bit of your response LOL











Oh dear....... 

Mushrooms are amazing though! LOVE having them grilled for breakfast


----------



## poppy1356

Hahahaha oh boy I've never met people that love mushrooms as much as me. 

Sky- I wish I would have had the opportunity to live in so many different places. I lived in the same house for 18 years and my dad still lives there now. Why would people corner you for a British accent? Oooo are you going to get an Aussie accent now?? I love those haha.

Apparently I have an accent according to everyone around me, a very heavy northern accent lol. I will say no one else in my family talks like I do and I'm not really sure where I got it from.


----------



## Saranda

I love shrooms. And, for the intrigue, I won't tell what kind of shrooms.  

As for the bridle - I don't think I'll get any pictures soon, but I will post some when I get some.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol no clue, the people of NZ say things really funny  Like Tess sounds like Tiss  

Because they were fascinated with how it sounded :/ I was asked to say all these phrases from Harry Potter. It was terrifying as I was only in grade 8 when I came and used to be quite shy. 

Yeah it has its ups and downs. I've never really settled anywhere. Even in the UK I moved every 4 years or so :/ CO was 6 years and I thought I was finally going to have friends I could keep and really.. settle. But nope, whisked away again for 8 months and now for 2 years. 

I do love to travel, but I do need to settle.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> I love shrooms. And, for the intrigue, I won't tell what kind of shrooms.


You're welcome at mine any time - so long as you bring gifts of peace 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Oh yea I suppose 8th grade would suck for moving into. I went to a very small private school until high school in 9th grade and oh it was terrifying to be put in this huge public school with such mean kids haha and yet I have that funny northern accent not nearly as cool as a British accent though. 

I have moved a lot since I turned 18. As soon as I could I was on my own. But I stay within the same area usually except my last move. But I might actually stay where I am. Although apartment life reminds me of why I can't stand most people haha. 

You going to come back to the states to visit before you move back?


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

I wanna join in!!!!

Hi everyone! I'm Ashley! I'm 22 and live in Maine with my 30 year old boyfriend ;-) We have a pitbull and a hound dog... And I have two Belgian Draft Horses.... BF is learning that he does not come before my horses, no matter how much I love him. He has decided that joining me in the barn and saying "yes dear" is better than pouting in the house by himself! haha... Lets see, me... I just got out of the Army after doing 4 years in the military... Now I'm unemployed and broke, but job searching and starting CNA training in September...


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, Ashley!

Ugh, the shoemakers' was closed already, he does that sometimes on Fridays... Nevermind, I guess I'll get my sidepull next week. It will be made out of parts of a bridle that is very much like this:

Crown Dressage Bridle | Dover Saddlery


----------



## poppy1356

Oooo very pretty. 

Why are you all lively on the one day of the week I am busy at work trying to get everything done so I can leave early?!? haha

So tonight I am practicing trailering my horse so we can haul to a really nice trail tomorrow. Oh I hope she does well.


----------



## Lakotababii

Wow I was just on yesterday morning and there are 6 new pages! :shock:

So here we go:

I have a tattoo on my foot, it hurt, but it looks awesome!
I hate mushrooms. Blah!
My horse seems to love standing out in the rain, but hates baths and water...
I am not on my home computer so no pics of me for now 


Oh and HI to all the new joiners!!

So kinda off topic, but I need to get this off my chest. Does anyone else have in-laws that drive you nuts?!


----------



## Failbhe

I know the conversation has moved on, but about the craziest thing you've ever done on your horse - mine would be when I learned to ride bareback! I was about 13 or 14 years old, and I wandered out in the pasture just to hang out with the horses. (This was a very large pasture - over half a mile from one end to the other) So I was out there, everything was peaceful, the two mares were happily grazing and the thought pops into my head "I wonder if I could get on my horse bareback?" (I had never tried before) So I got on. No bridle, no halter, nothing. Things were lovely for a minute or two and then the other mare suddenly runs up, nips my mare on the shoulder, and takes off into the bush. Duchess took off after her, jumping fallen logs and dodging trees and we ran the entire length of the pasture at a dead run. She thought it was great fun. I made it, though! And after that there was NOTHING she could do that would frighten me! 

(I promised my mom I would never do it again... but the following winter I was riding - in the same pasture - and my reins BOTH broke!!! Same thing happened!)


----------



## Failbhe

Lakotababii said:


> So kinda off topic, but I need to get this off my chest. Does anyone else have in-laws that drive you nuts?!


YES!!! :evil:


----------



## gypsygirl

thats too bad you guys dont like your in-laws ! i LOVE my bfs parents, they are great !


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

So I have nothing to do... How about some pictures?

This is Sam... 2 year old Belgian gelding


















Jade, 1 year old Belgian filly (Sam's full sister)


















Terra, my pitbull...


























I also have 5 tattoos...












































....


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh I love your pitbull, especially with the horses. My pit/rott mix is terrified of horses lol. And very pretty horses.

I actually like my bf's family, well at least the ones I've met. They are all quite entertaining. But I've had ex's who had absolutely crazy *** parents, omg. 

Hmm... I think I caught up on everything, this thread moves fast.


----------



## gypsygirl

what a cute pit !! i just quit my job and i miss some of the pitbulls there =[


----------



## Lakotababii

Well it isn't that I don't like my in-laws, but man they drive me insane sometimes! We get along okay, sure, but they are so different than my parents, and it's hard to see eye to eye. Sometimes I just want to to tell them to back off and let us do our thing!

I don't think it helps that I am the youngest of 4 (so my parents are at the "been there done that" stage) and he is the oldest of his siblings. My parents are much more "you'll be alright, learn from it, make your own mistakes, well be here for support if you need us" whereas his parents are constantly putting in their two cents and giving us "advice" that we don't need. Some of it doesn't even make sense! 

Okay rant over. Sometimes my parents drive me nuts too, of course, but man today it is by far my in-laws!


----------



## Lonestar22

I'm not going to even bother trying to catch up!!! Good Lord yall move fast! 

This is my only tattoo, got it pierced at the same time as well. I also have my nose , used to have my tongue done. 










Alright, thats all i have time for right now! I gotta go get horses ready to take to the beach!!!!!!!! Hasta Luego!!!


----------



## Lonestar22

Dear lord that picture is gigantic. sSorry bout that yall!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Lonestar I really like your tattoo its cute and unique. Never seen anyone with a tattoo on their ear.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Ok here's me and my husband after our quad ride on memorial day with some friends, LOL don't mind the mud!!!
Then there is the pic of just me LOL, and me with my mare Looney


----------



## SilverPanda

oohh, I love the pictures game! 

Horse I've been riding (I, unfortunately, do not own him)


















My dog, Kaci...


----------



## Lakotababii

Okay I got this pic off my facebook. Hopefully it isn't huge!

This is me and my husband in one of our engagement pictures 

And the bottom one is of me and my heart horse Lakota. She was awesome <3


----------



## countryryder

Well,since I read this thread daily,I figure I might as well join.:wink:

Howdy all,
I'm Christina,from Alberta,Canada.I'm 25,although I don't feel it and certainly don't look it;I love the looks on people's faces when they find out I'm that age and not the 16 or 17 like they thought,hehe.:lol:
I have four horses,a Saddlebred/Arab,a Saddlebred/Friesien/Arab,a Paint,and a QH,all girls.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Welcome to the thread Countryryder!!!

I know I already posted pics but I'm bored and have nothing to do so here are my dogs who are like my kids...

This is my dog Tucker hes a yr old golden retriever cocker spaniel mix and one of my favorite trail riding buddies!
















And this is my 8yr old Boston terrier Oreo who LOVES to go riding!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh such cute pictures everyone. I love all the dogs with the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

The horses.
Sparta








Baby








Zafara our not so "hairless" cat lol








ooollld picture of our Siamese, Nala








Sophie our GSD








and Claire our trail dog. she is an Australian Shepherd/ Blue Heeler/ Brittany Spaniel mix.


----------



## Failbhe

I love looking at everyone's pictures! I'll add a few... the first is Éowyn and I, and the second is Fry the cat with our rotti x Leia, the two dogs together (Leia and Pepper) and then the three cats. (Fry is the orange boy, the black one is Amy his sister, and the old girl Katie)


----------



## Blondehorselover

OOO pictures! I only have 1 right now. This is Stone and I


----------



## countryryder

I'll join the picture sharing 
Here's the girls: Savana.Sequoya,Chica, and "still deciding on a name".


----------



## countryryder

The dogs,Teslin and Tanana


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Ashley and other new ones 



poppy1356 said:


> You going to come back to the states to visit before you move back?


I don't think so, but I may return sooner depending. My #1 priority is getting back with enough moolah to get a place and secure a job.



Saranda said:


> Ugh, the shoemakers' was closed already, he does that sometimes on Fridays... Nevermind, I guess I'll get my sidepull next week. It will be made out of parts of a bridle that is very much like this:
> 
> Crown Dressage Bridle | Dover Saddlery


Pretty snazzy!



poppy1356 said:


> So tonight I am practicing trailering my horse so we can haul to a really nice trail tomorrow. Oh I hope she does well.


Oh wow, have fun!



ThatDraftGirl said:


> So I have nothing to do... How about some pictures?


OMG SO cute!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LOVE the not-so-hairless kitty bitty!

Cats are just way too cute for their own good.


----------



## countryryder

Just a few of the lambs and sheep


----------



## countryryder

And a few of some of the kitties..

OK,I'll stop now :lol:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I LOVE everyone's pics! This is fun!

My last ones!

My fat cat Chevy








My gelding Ace








And my mare BB


----------



## Saranda

countryryder, I am in love with all of your animals! Savana is absolutely gorgeous, and all the rest are simply beautiful, well cared of and without a doubt happy, too! May I come and live with you? lol


----------



## countryryder

Saranda said:


> countryryder, I am in love with all of your animals! Savana is absolutely gorgeous, and all the rest are simply beautiful, well cared of and without a doubt happy, too! May I come and live with you? lol


Thank you  
The house is full,but if you don't mind sleeping in the barn,there's a room out there..lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

countryryder said:


> And a few of some of the kitties..
> 
> OK,I'll stop now :lol:


You trying to kill me with cuteness?!

I love lambs <3 And sheep <3 SO adorable!


----------



## Saranda

Okay, more pictures then!

Snickers as a foal (the bay/brown one) - 











When I bought him - a tad underweight and under muscled:










Snickers now:










Last winter - I just love this facial expression, it's so typical for him 











Now for the cats. All of them are rescues, especially Ayeed, who was saved from terrible abuse.

Nimue:









Ayeed:










Eostre - 










Something random - me at a gig with the band:


----------



## countryryder

Skyseternalangel said:


> You trying to kill me with cuteness?!
> 
> I love lambs <3 And sheep <3 SO adorable!


They are the definition of cuteness,aren't they?:wink:
I love sheep as well;they often get a bad rap,but once you learn how they "tick",they're a blast! And they're small,so I can do pretty much anything that needs to be done with them without help,unlike cattle. And you must admit,the babies are awfully cute


----------



## countryryder

Saranda, Eostre's pic is too cute;love his pose!


----------



## Saskia

Wow picture overload! I love them all though. Especially cats, I wish I had a cat sometimes! And little baby lambs. And the horses too! 

It's overcast but its not raining... maybe it will dry up! Lets wait and see. 

I'm currently going through the workbook to get my "Preliminary Coach" accreditation. So at least I have something to do. I should be doing my real study though! 

What does everyone do in their non-horsey lives?


----------



## Saranda

countryrider, Eostre is a female cat - and yeah, I like the pose, too, she sits like this all the time.  

Saskia, I work as a secretary for the local municipal police. That's nothing too interesting, but it funds my equine part of this life. Apart from that, I'm a part time trail guide and groundwork instructor.


----------



## nyx

Wow this thread always jumps like 5 pages overnight! 
I thought the paddock was getting a chance to dry out yesterday then sitting here last night suddenly hear rain again! :/ 

Im a third year electrician and also do alot of engineering work for powerlines.  
Dont like it, would rather spend everyday doing something I love but it takes care of my animals.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I study and am a full time secretary for a big time IT testing company in NZ. 

Hoping to have riding lessons soon... guys I got my hair cut though. SO much better.. will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Saranda

Ahh, I think I'd like to cut and maybe dye my hair, too. It's not bad right now, but I feel I need some change. Thinking about a ginger shade and on the shorter side.


----------



## poppy1356

Wow tons of cute pictures. I really need to add some but now no access to a computer with Internet til Monday. 

So in less than 5 minutes I got my mare on the trailer. Actually the easiest I've ever seen a horse get on without practicing. Now here's hoping she gets on and stays on tomorrow. Then hauls nicely for the hour ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

^^^ Sounds fun! Good luck with your mare!


----------



## Saskia

That's great that she trailers well! I love it when a horse just walks on. 

What are you studying Skye?


----------



## gypsygirl

ive been soooo bored this week ! i had my last day of work last friday and i start school full time on monday. longest week of my life ! im used to going to school and working full time and riding 1-2 horses per day.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda, that sounds like it'd go great with your skin tone.

The stylist really liked my faded hair more than my natural (which I agree with.. my natural hair is very mousey.)

Umm just working on getting my IT degree so at the moment a mix of computer and generic classes. Working on math and english atm.


----------



## poppy1356

Skyseternalangel said:


> Saranda, that sounds like it'd go great with your skin tone.
> 
> The stylist really liked my faded hair more than my natural (which I agree with.. my natural hair is very mousey.)
> 
> Umm just working on getting my IT degree so at the moment a mix of computer and generic classes. Working on math and english atm.


Sooooo you're saying you can be my go to technology guru? Because technology hates me haha. That's a really good career though, definately needed. 

Ok well I'm off to bed I have a very long day tomorrow. Don't go all posting a billion pages for me to read tomorrow night haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

poppy1356 said:


> Sooooo you're saying you can be my go to technology guru? Because technology hates me haha. That's a really good career though, definately needed.
> 
> Ok well I'm off to bed I have a very long day tomorrow. Don't go all posting a billion pages for me to read tomorrow night haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can do what I can to help but I'm still new to it  I am highly proficient at MS Office programs and beginning html code though.

Sleep well! Enjoy your night


----------



## la volpe

Ooh, I haven't read this thread in a while. I'm lost!

Sounds fun, Skye c:
I wish I was more proficient with Office, haha. I can use Word and that's about it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I looove Office programs. Presentations, Excel spreadsheets.. woo!


----------



## countryryder

I have a small cleaning company (totally not a glamor job,but it pays well and apperantly I'm good at cleaning up other people's messes) and I also run the majority of the operations on my parents' farm. The cleaning pays the bills,running the farm gives me a free place to stay.  I would like to pick up another horsey job though,after I had to quit at the breeding operation that used to be my main job.


----------



## la volpe

Excel and spreadsheets are not my friend! I am horrible when it comes to that kind of stuff, haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

la volpe said:


> Excel and spreadsheets are not my friend! I am horrible when it comes to that kind of stuff, haha.


I created a record of all of Sky's expenses from bills to purchases to services and have it tracking how much I spend per month and per year and overall.

I love fidding around with things like that 

If you ever need help, let me know!


----------



## Saskia

I'm too scared to track my expenses... I don't want to know what I waste my money on! Should start though. 

I am so cold right now. I don't know why, maybe I am coming down with something :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Woohoo! We're talking Excel now? I practically live in that program! Budget, horse nutrition plan, health diary, training program, holiday packing, data analysis for work... Excel-lent! More than happy to give my budget template to someone if they want it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saskia said:


> I am so cold right now. I don't know why, maybe I am coming down with something :-(


Oh I hope not!! But feel better soon! *hugs*


----------



## poppy1356

Ok guys I'm pretty nervous about this hour haul today . My horse is quite high strung and has been a handful lately. I'm scared she is going to hurt herself on the ride. She will be traveling with another horse that is a pro at trailering but still kinda nervous. 

Oh and I'm actually going to be riding western so I can haul more stuff. I really want an Aussie or endurance saddle thing. 

Well I use excel everyday at work, although we do not use it to its full potential. It still confuses me sometimes. 

I'm up so early on a Saturday there isn't even news on lol. I'm watching some home remodel show.... So I have some good recommendations now for siding and roofs lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Don't worry! They're generally pretty good when travelling with others. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Failbhe

I was terrified when trailering Wyn home for the first time! She had a very serious leg injury about a year before I got her (the reason why she was so cheap - though it appears to be healed perfectly) and it happened in a trailer. But she did great! If Lizzy is with another horse that is a pro at trailering, I'm sure she'll be ok. I hope you have a great day out on the trails!

(The injury happened in a very shady old trailer, that had a home-made divider that she got her leg caught in)


----------



## poppy1356

We didn't get to go today . Some things came up. But since we have a trailer to borrow we might be going this week. And she would be going with the same horse so she will hopefully be fine. She hates being in a stall so the trailer worrys me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Fingers crossed, Saskia, stay healthy! 

And I'm sure it will be ok, Poppy. Just try to be calm when you actually haul her, and trust her - she'll feel that and feel more confident. But I sure appreciate that my horse is an easy hauler - just point at the trailer and he loads/unloads himself in a heartbeat. The only thing he dislikes about hauling is standing in traffic jams - then he starts pawing at the floor of the trailer.

I picked a lot of chanterelles today, and then baked them in butter with onions and black pepper, with boiled potatoes from the new harvest. Yum, delicious!!! I love finding my food in the forest.  

And Snickers pulled his first log from the forest today. He did a really great job and I'm very proud of him. He seemed to be proud himself to have done such an important task.  We'll use the log to make a cross-country jump in the trails.


----------



## poppy1356

Ooo your food sounds delicious. I think you need to post some yummy recipes, I love making different food. 

Snickers is a draft right? So glad he did well with the log. I wish we had horses that could do that. It would make things do much easier. And you can always clear your own trails that way . 

Luckily Lizzy will do anything I ask from the ground. I just worry about her getting scared after she's all locked in. It's a small two horse straight load so the kind alot of horses don't like lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Snickers is a light draft, yes. He is not that "drafty", long-backed and wide-chested as full (or heavy) drafts, but he has a natural capability and good gaits for pulling, be it logs or carriages.

I actually don't feel too comfortable in kitchens, lol, and I know only how to make very simple foods. This one is very simple - boil potatoes. Well, everyone knows how to boil potatoes.  While they are boiling, chop an onion and clean+chop in medium sized pieces fresh, clean chanterelles. Melt some butter in the frying pan, fry the onion until the pieces are golden, then add chanterelles with salt and black pepper by taste. Fry until ready, and voila - the best meal to have in the chanterelle season is done! 

That's the only type of load I've ever hauled Snickers in. Maybe Lizzy will feel more comfortable if you stand there with her for a moment before leaving? Maybe leave there a piece of clothing she will recognize by smell and maybe associate it with you being near?


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

Saranda said:


> I actually don't feel too comfortable in kitchens, lol, and I know only how to make very simple foods.


 
Me neither! My BF always ask's whats for dinner, so I hand him a frying pan... Sometimes I'll be nice and makes spaghetti or do something on the grill, maybe toss something in the crockpot... But if it involves me standing infront of the stove cooking for hours, I'm not the girl for it... Same goes for housework... The floors are swept and clean, the laundry stays caught up and the dishes washed, but thats about it... I spend most of my time outside and in the barn. Housework can wait til it's dark and I can't do barn work.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I'm learning to cook because of survival. So much cheaper to cook up a bunch of meals for work and when I'm lazy. So different meals help so I don't always eat spaghetti lol. 

I'm probably just being paranoid and she will be fine. Her bf doesn't fit in the trailer so he can't come haha he's to tall. We've been working on her standing still for long periods of time and she seems content with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Ha ha me being a housewife, i'm obsessed with cleanliness and i can't help it LOL i think i have ocd or something. I don't mind housework, but i prefer my horse work. I don't mind cooking, half the time i'm eating whatever gets done first, and whatever is left hubby gets LOL unless he cooks. And he's a good one too, i just don't get on why he says he enjoys it so much, but he hardly does it!!! If the rain keeps up we might have stuff to stock up on for the winter!!!


----------



## Saranda

I'm quite a messy person, actually - well, my apartment is rather neat, but I'm not too eager to do the chores and I rather do them tomorrow than today. Besides, with three cats, it is near to impossible to keep everything perfectly clean. And, as I don't have a partner, I'm not obliged in any way to learn cooking, so here I am - bite me.


----------



## gypsygirl

haha 

my bf is convinced that im just going to become domestic....haha what a joke. i clean minimally, and i cook from a box. im reaaaally good at mac and cheese.... 

i always tell my bf that if hes expecting to live off of my cooking hes gonna starve to death.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ladies I've recently turning into one of "those" women.. as in the type that cooks, cleans, and has no time for other stuff... and I'm not even married!

Disclaimer:
(By the way that was a joke.. so don't take offense please.. I don't have kids nor a hubby and I'm 19 lol.)

Anyway resuming the convo, I am a fabulous cook. Too fabulous infact... that if any guys know of my talent I will be expected to be stuck at home while they have all the fun working. Unless home involves a barn full of horses, count me OUUUUT. 

So shhh no one tell okay? :wink:


----------



## Saskia

I love cooking! I like experimenting with new things. I love baking too but I've had to stop, its so easy to put on weight when you're baking cakes and slices and muffins at other things every other day. I cook far too much, I'm on a diet now lol. 

But I guess I am a sort of different cook, because I am vegan I don't use meat or dairy or anything so I have to change recipes a bit. I don't know how good my food is but its certainly always interesting, and people who are open minded generally like it. 

I hate housework, except vacuuming. My idea of a perfect house is a house with as little as possible in it. My flatmates are the opposite and have all little things everywhere! Decorative tins, wooden bird sculpture things, about a bazillion bible quotes that they stick on the walls - it all drives me insane, so I hide in my room.

And... it's finally sunny!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's really cool!  I love meat too much to be vegan.. but I love using grains and making veggie dishes too.

Yay for it being sunny!


----------



## poppy1356

Soooo since we're still on food, anyone here gluten free? My brother has just been diagnosed with celiacs so I most likely have it too. They think it's what's causing my thyroid to be so messed up. I've been told a gluten free diet is recommended. But I love regular cheap spaghetti. All fresh food and meats for me. All the expensive stuff I must cook. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gluten free spaghetti is still super delicious.. they use some sort of plant to make it. 

I am not gluten free though.. my dad was for awhile but I have no clue about it :/ Nor about thyroids.. hopefully someone on here does.


----------



## poppy1356

Yea the gluten free stuff is good but literally 4 times the cost. Rice noodles are cheap but they get all sticky so spaghetti kinda works with them. I just can never think of anything to cook other than chicken and potatoes lol. It's amazing how much stuff has gluten. Since MSG is gluten it's in all soups and seasonings too. Basically I have a high gluten diet haha. It really sucks. 

Between my dog, my horse and me we have more health problems than a hospital lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

I'll be 21 in October this year. I am not a typical horse-lover, in that I used to hate/fear horses up until I moved to Kentucky in 2002. After seeing the movie Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron, I fell in love with them. I'd draw them, search for pictures on them, and paste photos all over my room. I found a stable to volunteer at and mostly just "watched and learned". I've been riding regularly since 2005 and have owned many horses, most of them flops (buy them, train them, sell them).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Equilove!

Hmm if you have time, you can make your own pasta noodles that are gluten free.


----------



## rookie

poppy I have a friend who is gluten free. Potato chips and chocolate are gluten free (which is like 90% of my diet). They make things like gluten free muffins but you have to ask at the grocery store or go to a speciality store. 

I can cook, how well I cook is up for debate. I have made a few bad decisions in the kitchen, like thinking italian salad dressing could be used as a stand in for pizza sauce. I make a mean lasagna and some pretty awesome chili. The chili is awesome because if you make anything with Guinness and bacon it has to be awesome (I swear its in the constitution, after the section on deep frying). I also shamelessly love mastering the art of french cooking by julia child. When I feel fancy I make something out of that. It makes me feel like a much better cook than I am.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think I like the way that you think, rookie!!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha love the way you cook. 

Not all potato chips are gluten free. If they have yeast extract or autolized yeast extract which is used is flavoring and just about everything, that is not gluten free. Seriously reading labels is an art here in the states. The only potato chips that are completely gluten free is Kettle brand. For a product to be labeled gluten free it needs to have less than 20 ppm? I think that's the measurement. Either way it means it doesn't have to be %100 gluten free to have that label. And when it affects my thyroid, I have to read all the ingredients. It really sucks. But yes all chocolate is gluten free  my only saving grace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe didn't mean to sound like a lecture I just really hate the way labels are here. It's my biggest pet peeve how they hide ingredients with new and different names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Welcome Equinelove!

I'm not gluten free but I generally try to avoid wheat. I use rice noodles, but also mung bean noodles, they sound weird but they're just like rice noodles but less slimy! I make lots of stews, soups, stirfries and curries, these are all things that can be easily gluten free! 

Instead of pasta sometimes I use quinoa which is a legume I believe. It's kind of like cous cous but has a sort of nuttier taste and firmer texture. You can also try buckwheat pasta, or corn pasta. You can also use lentils and brown rice, which can be used in mexican style dishes. Anyway, just some ideas!

I went to see Rosie today - they were all laying down enjoying the sunshine! I tried the new saddle on with the new girth (its tiny - only 45cm) and it seems alright, looks a little big on her but it seems to fit okay. Once I got her trotting in the roundyard she looked a little lame on her near hind :-( but I'm guessing she just slipped in the paddock and it will righten in a few days. There are no marks, heat or swelling so hopefully it's okay.

Here is a pic of her in her new saddle:


----------



## countryryder

I enjoy cooking/baking. I started helping my mom do it pretty much as soon as I could reach the counter top from a stool.  I tend to be a "little bit of this,some of that cook",dumping in whatever I think will be good and not really measuring;surprisingly,it usually turns out pretty good! We grow/raise/hunt the majority of our food,which makes for much healthier eating,as well.
As for the cleaning,well,it's what I do.lol

Glad some of you are finally getting your sunshine;I'm happy that I'm finally getting cooler temps and some rain,woot,woot! This,of course,after I just spent the last two days watering gardens,berry patches,flowerbeds..But better late then never,right?


----------



## nyx

Cooking? Lol you may as well be speaking Chinese for me 

Ahh so lucky you got some sun! Still sloppy and miserable here, so no work for nyx just getting her used to a bridle. :/


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I know how to boil water!!! I need to find me a decent, but cheap saddle lol any thoughts?


----------



## nyx

Can get a good swinging fender for 500.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm so excited but nervous for tomorrow.. first day of a new job.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm so excited but nervous for tomorrow.. first day of a new job.


woo congrats!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you


----------



## nyx

What ya doin at your new job!?


----------



## poppy1356

Saskia- thank you for the suggestions. Here they try to market the gluten free stuff that's much more expensive instead of just alternatives. 

I love your saddle, what kind is it?

Sky- have fun at your new job. I'm sure you will do great. What will you be doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

good luck at your new job !!

i just ran a mile =D


----------



## Saranda

Have fun, Sky! 

Glad to hear somebody's vegan here! I'm mostly vegetarian, but I sometimes get off the leash...if you know what I mean. Not particularly proud of myself, but I believe that I'll get there eventually.

Trained Snickers for bit today. More like re-training actually, as he was introduced to it too fast and too heavy, and had learned that he has to avoid the bit at all cost. So today he was just to walk and trot along me wearing a bridle and a bit - I didn't lead him, just to let him feel more secure - and he got lots of praise when he chose not to gnaw on the bit, but to just accept it. Then he had to yield a bit of pressure, and that was all for today. I don't think that I will start riding him with a bit daily, but I do believe that it is beneficial for a horse to learn that a bit isn't going to kill him. Still, I prefer bitless for my daily training.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Secretarial work in the long run but noo idea what they have planned for me today! I AM SO THRILLED TO BE STARTING! It's currently 20 past 6am and I feel amazing  Just waiting my turn on the hairdryer so I can blow dry it to its cute state instead of being ragdoll status haha!


----------



## countryryder

I'm also starting the process of getting a horse used to a bit and bridle.Chica,the mare I recently purchased,has always been ridden just with a halter;it was mainly kids riding her,so they'd just throw a lead and halter on she's and kinda let her wander were she wanted to,she learned to get away with alot of stuff. She had a month of professional training done and was supposedly ridden with a snaffle bit then,but she acts like she doesn't have a clue what a bit and bridle are.She'll let me put one on her now,but always curls up her tongue or puts it over top of the bit. I'm hoping once she gets used to it,she'll quit..


----------



## countryryder

All the best with your new job,Sky!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you!!

And best of luck with that horse  I'm sure she'll come around eventually!


----------



## Linzie

Hello my name is Linzie I am 24 and I am currently leasing a horse and was just recently offered a horse for no cost on the horse. I know everything else will end up costing me money. I am a little ify on taking the horse. She has had some problems in her past and she is 20 years old.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Linzie


----------



## countryryder

Welcome Linzie!
All I can say about your situation,is tread carefully and go with your gut feeling.Some of these giveaways turn out wonderful,but they can also come back and bite you.


----------



## Linzie

I was told she if Foundered.


----------



## countryryder

I personally,stay away from any horse with a history of founder,too many bad experiences with it..


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

So the inlaws came down today, they wanna do a BBQ and have "family time"... I spent a lot of the morning cleaning the house so my MIL wouldn't complain that I'm not taking care of her baby boy... And what does she do? Brings her little rat of a dog (min pin) and hes all muddy and tracks mud and grass into my house onto my newly mopped white floors *insert angry face here*


----------



## Linzie

Don't you love MIL's? I have two min pin's that I love dearly. I would not let them track mud into another persons house tho. That is inconsiderate.


----------



## nyx

Seriously about to fall asleep at my electrical trade course! So not my thing.. :l


----------



## Saskia

I'd love to know about electrical things. Then I could become an inventor! Is it at TAFE or something?


----------



## nyx

Haha, funny! You could invent stuff I guess but im just not into it.. 
Yeh at TAFE, its such a drag. Only got like 5 weeks left and im done


----------



## Saskia

nyx said:


> Haha, funny! You could invent stuff I guess but im just not into it..
> Yeh at TAFE, its such a drag. Only got like 5 weeks left and im done


That's really exciting! I'm so over studying, can't wait for it to be over now, and I've just started :-(


----------



## nyx

Tell me about it! Lol cant wait to start my new subjects next year. What are you studieng?


----------



## Saskia

I just finished my Bachelor of Arts and am doing an extra year thing for Honours. Which basically means I just have to sit in my room alone and write a really, really long essay  

I don't know why I thought this would be a good idea.


----------



## nyx

An essay! How fun, my favorite part of studying! Haha. 

And congrats on finishing your bachelor of arts.


----------



## Saranda

I'd like to start Biology studies in Animal behaviour, but I'm kind of on low budget now and the program is available in full-time only, so I'd have to quit my job to study...which is impossible. I have to find a rich sponsor, lol.  

Got a little bit of strange feeling about having re-introduced Snickers to the bit. I realize it is normal and useful, and I'm not going to hurt him, but I sort of feel confronting a couple of my friends, who are wonderful horsewoman, but taking a path of 100% bitless communication, with a strong opinion that anything that can be done with a bit, can be done with a rope halter, and that bits are morally abusive to horses. 

I respect their opinion, but I hope that they will respect mine as well, not start thinking any lower of me... Childish, I guess.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HAHAHA omg I love the sarcasm in here 

That's weird that you thought it'd be a good idea.. but perhaps you thought that an essay would be cake and then you'd be more qualified? No clue

Either way best of luck, both of ya!


----------



## nyx

An honours looks very nice on a resume  lol.

Thats awesome how your horse can do anything with just a rope halter! I hope to get my filly like that, but would like to have her used to a bridle as well just for that sense of security I guess and I wont be allowed to compete without a bit if I decide to go down that path with her.  

Oh and dont worry im low on budget too, but it will be worth it in the end.  (i hope)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, we've still got a lot to do in our training, for example, achieving a soft contact, rounding through the back, better hindquarter involvment, and I find it easier to do it with a soft sidepull than a rope halter, but we're good with w/t/c, all the transitions, basic disengaging/yielding, stops, back-ups, turns and jumping with a rope halter or with no headstall at all. My boy is 6, but he is from a slow maturing breed, so I let him live an easy life as a green-broke for a long time, and now I've started introducing him to a more serious training. For his own good, I hope.


----------



## Saskia

Your horse sounds lovely Saranda. Rosie is six and she can't do much. We're just working on basic yielding on the ground but she's not overly sensitive and everything has to be big for her. Where did you learn your training skills?

Has anyone had any experience with basic clicker training for horses? I did a bit with my dog but have never seen anyone do it with horses. Generally I don't think the idea would work well with most horses but Rosie loves food so much, she'll do anything for it. 

I get low budget too - I've been living on very little for a long time now. The joys of being a student! 

I thought I would be totally cut out for Honours, I had been planning on doing a PhD but the more I get into research the more I realise it isn't really for me. I like the idea of learning and sharing knowledge but not the tedious reality of research. I actually like essay writing a fair bit. I get really into and really excited about all these theories. If it was just writing an essay it'd be easy  

I kind of think if I change topic to something I am more interested it might be better. I was trying to think of something to do with horses/horse world and sociology but came up with blanks. Any vague ideas?


----------



## Saranda

Snickers is just like that. Everything has to be big for him. But there is a cure - first cue comes really, really soft, and, if there is no reaction, the second is BIG. Not painful, of course, or something like that, just very intense, precise and fast. They learn to respond to the soft cue really fast, and they "need" everything big and loud just because they think they can dominate with their passive attitude. 

My experience is actually not that big. I learned my basics from a couple of nice local NH trainers, who are now my friends. I also had a week of intense training here, with Victoria Johnson and the fantastic horses of Ingela Larsson Smith - it did me LOTS of good - Home . Since then I'm keeping close contact with my first trainers, who are always ready to give me advice in groundwork, and, as for riding, I take lessons from a professional dressage/jumping trainer to improve my skills. I am better in groundwork, though, and I try to experiment a lot, to find my feel and my connection to horses mostly through their psychology. My principle is that training is meant to help the horse realize his pride and power, and these elements then benefit both the horse and his rider/trainer. My sources of inspiration are Ingela Larsson Smith, Karen Rohlf, Mark Rashid, Honza Blaha, Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling, a bit of Clinton Anderson, but I started out as a Parelli student. Not that big fan of the P.P. cult now, though, but he has some useful tips and tricks.


----------



## gypsygirl

you are so lucky to have good NH trainers in your area !!

i agree with you, PP used to be a lot better than he is now...

i too really enjoy CA =]

all the NH trainers around here either board at or used to board at this parelli barn with a lot of wacky ideas. they believe that grass is bad for MOST horses. they turn them out on these narrow dirt tracks and feed them crappy hay. they are all skin and bone and some are beat up, because the tracks are so narrow by the water trough. there are also some really foot sore horses, because they believe no horse should be shod ever, for any reason. then the poor horses hobble around lame for years and they do nothing about it. =[


----------



## Saranda

Gypsygirl, what you tell about that barn makes me feel very creepy about my first lesson barn, where I started out as a Parelli student. It is a strictly Parelli barn, but it has taken the path of WEIRD over the last few years. They ALSO believe that too much grass is bad for horses, so they are turned out in overgrazed pastures that are too small for the number of the horses they have, they feed horses crappy hay (and too little of it, especially, in winters, because they believe that the horses have to dig for some roots in the pastures!!! ), they often don't get enough water (again, mostly in winters, because they believe that horses get enough water from snow), some of the horses are really foot sore, back sore and lame, most of them are too thin, and nobody there does anything about it. And most of them are overworked in the lessons, working for even 4 or more hours a day - and, to top it, their training methods are very dominant and many of the horses are just scared into submission, with blank looks in their eyes. They openly admit that they train their horses to be heavy on the forehand, because thus they are supposed to be less motivated to run off with a beginner.

At first I didn't see everything that was wrong there, because I was a complete novice to the horse world then, I even worked as a stable hand for them for a summer, to pay for my lessons, but then the two trainers who still help me out sometimes pointed out what was happening to me and left the place. I stayed until I was able to buy Snickers from them, and then left, too, as fast as I could. 

Yikes, is it some sort of a trend gone wrong??


----------



## gypsygirl

well im glad you and him got out of there in one piece !!

i dont know why people have to take things to such extremes while also being so close minded to any other ideas. 

my farrier used to train a horse that the crazy-barn, but he stopped because people would work their horse at liberty who were not good at it while he was breaking in a 3yo !!!

i follow a lot of CA methods, and people at my barn think im crazy because they see a rope halter and think 'crazy parelli cult' i try to explain to them that im not part of that, but they are too close minded to understand.


----------



## Saranda

I'm glad about it too. He had developed some health problems there, but they were relatively minor and are now over, except for the thrush, which I'm still battling.

I just really wish those people would realize what are they doing and STOP. 

And that's not too neat not to have understanding companions in your barn... I hope that you will find somebody who understands you eventually. And I sure do appreciate that I managed to find a private 100% NH barn where to board my horse...with no nutty cultists at all, lol.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmmm I got to say I do not believe in most NH methods. I'm not really sure when common sense left the horse world. You have to understand the horse you are working with and the training methods that would work best with his/her personality.

For instance, if you tried using all NH methods on my mare, she would most likely kill you. She bolts, she kicks, and loves to plow people over. She needs a very firm hand. If you keep that firm hand with her she is an absolute angel. But as soon as you try to love her she will squish you. 

But for some horses with a softer, more gentle personality those methods may work wonders. I don't believe in sticking to one particular method. You have to pick and choose what works best with the horse in front of you. 

I use a rope halter when my mare is being an absolute ****. She loves to pull back, so when her regular nylon halter wont cut it, she gets the rope halter. Stops that nonsense immediately. You always start gentle but some horses, like mine, will see how far they can go. My mare has the attitude of a 5 year old, make me.


----------



## gypsygirl

that is very lucky that you found a good NH barn !! i hope his thrush gets better soon ! how long have you owned him ??

i dont let them get me down too much, my horse and i have a way better understanding and she is way better behaved than anyone elses horse =P


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Hmmm I got to say I do not believe in most NH methods. I'm not really sure when common sense left the horse world. You have to understand the horse you are working with and the training methods that would work best with his/her personality.
> 
> For instance, if you tried using all NH methods on my mare, she would most likely kill you. She bolts, she kicks, and loves to plow people over. She needs a very firm hand. If you keep that firm hand with her she is an absolute angel. But as soon as you try to love her she will squish you.
> 
> But for some horses with a softer, more gentle personality those methods may work wonders. I don't believe in sticking to one particular method. You have to pick and choose what works best with the horse in front of you.
> 
> I use a rope halter when my mare is being an absolute ****. She loves to pull back, so when her regular nylon halter wont cut it, she gets the rope halter. Stops that nonsense immediately. You always start gentle but some horses, like mine, will see how far they can go. My mare has the attitude of a 5 year old, make me.


NH is not about being all lovey dovey, its about understanding how your horse thinks and communicating with them in a way that makes sense. its also about being a firm as necessary, but as gentle as possible.


----------



## Saranda

"all NH methods" are not about "loving" a horse mindlessly and leting it get away with bad behaviour. It is about naturally respecting relationship. For example, my horse is very dominant for a gelding, and he cannot be cuddled around - he'd become first pushy, then - plain dangerous. Still, I consider what I do NH, because I work with his dominance by applying pressure to his natural instincts, I want to be the leading mare of the herd - and he can stay the dominant one, if he wishes, I don't want him to become a passive follower. I have also learned and worked with colts and stallions, that have experienced NH methods only, and let me say that they were the most well mannered studs I've ever interacted with. 

I respect your opinion, but it really seems that there are a lot of people out there who give a bad image to NH. Lovey-dovey housewives, daydreamers and teenagers who just want to watch a youtube video and then think they are horsewhisperers. Besides, there are so many NH methods... I prefer a combination of several + my common sense.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh yes I know that, I'm not knocking it at all. I just think that sometimes you can't just pick one method. The best training comes from deciding what is best for your horse's personality. Be that Nh, traditional or a mixture of everthing. 

I've seen what happens when you have a horse with a strong personality and the mentality of 'we can't hit the poor poneh even if he rears'. 

I believe in being as gentle as possible but my mare will test you. She tries to bolt into traffic, with me on her. She used to kick like a crazy women. The method of holding their feet with a lead rope until they stop kicking didn't work on her, at all. She tried to take off my face more than once. 

I'm just saying there's no reason to knock on any method as long as it works for you and your horse.


----------



## Saranda

Gypsy, I have known him since he was 4 (and already a lesson horse in that barn), then I started leasing him last October (he was 5 then) and I bought him last December. It makes me his owner for 7 months, but it feels as a lifetime actually.  

A peculiar thing - he used to be a slow and lazy plodder before I leased him. always with his head low and eyes almost closed, as stubborn as a mule, but we had our moments together, and I just felt he's the right one for me. The morning I started my lease, I already knew I won't let him go anymore. Before I completed the paperworks, I went to him and told what I was going to do, and left him standing in the pastures as usual - head low, eyes closed. After 15 minutes or so, when the paperworks had been done, I went back to the pastures, and just in time to have the most Black Stallion moment in my life - suddenly Snickers was wide awake, head high, eyes open, and neighing his lungs out, cantering towards me. And he has stayed like that since that moment.  I wouldn't believe it myself, if I hadn't experienced it first hand...


----------



## Saranda

Of course, poppy, I aggree with you completely - a good horseperson has to be open minded and to apply the best method for a horse individually.


----------



## gypsygirl

that is awesome !! he must have known !! =D

the second i saw gypsy i knew i was going to buy her. ive never had that feeling before. i walked into a barn with 30 horses to look at, and there she was & i just knew. i looked at all the horses, because i drove 12hrs to get there so i was going to see them all. but the whole time i knew i was going to get gypsy & now shes mine =] i think shes the greatest, but im kind of biased.

gypsy was supposed to be a hunter, but shes too small [16hh] and shes a mare [they prefer geldings] and shes way too sassy [they want next to dead horses]. so they couldnt find anyone to buy her. then i came a long looking for an event horse & she was perfect for me !


----------



## Saranda

I saw Snickers in a photo in the barns' online gallery. And I was just searching for my first lesson barn then, but I knew instantly that I had to go to that exact barn to meet the exact horse. Might be destiny.


----------



## gypsygirl

its funny how things work out sometimes =]


----------



## poppy1356

This is the face that sold me. Saw her and decided right then and there she was mine. Couldn't try her out as she wasn't broke. She was cute so I adopted her.


----------



## Saranda

How very cute, poppy! 

This is the picture that made me take the decision to attend lessons at the barn where Snickers lived. And two videos with him as an early 4yo, just arrived at the barn and unhandled.

snikers I | fransa on Blip
Snikers II | fransa on Blip


----------



## Saskia

All those stories are great...


----------



## gypsygirl

cute pics of both of them !! 

on a totally different topic, i dont know if any of you like healthy-ish foods, but i just made the best pancakes ever !

instead of using milk and adding fruit, i used yogurt with fruit at the bottom. it was sooooo yummy =D
just 1 yogurt container, 1/2 cup bisquick, and an egg white


----------



## poppy1356

Snickers is just too cute. I love him and his beautiful color.


----------



## poppy1356

gypsygirl said:


> cute pics of both of them !!
> 
> on a totally different topic, i dont know if any of you like healthy-ish foods, but i just made the best pancakes ever !
> 
> instead of using milk and adding fruit, i used yogurt with fruit at the bottom. it was sooooo yummy =D
> just 1 yogurt container, 1/2 cup bisquick, and an egg white


 
Yogurt for pancakes?!?! That just sounds weird. Oh and yogurt creeps me out especially with fruit in it, yucky. Greek yogurt on the other hand is delicious.


----------



## gypsygirl

you could make it with greek yogurt too !

its really really good, you cant tell that its made with yogurt lol


----------



## poppy1356

But I've never sucessfully made pancakes :shock:

Oh plus I'm supposed to limit my gluten intake, I can't imagine a tasty alternative to wheat flour for pancakes... unless maybe the yogurt could mask the icky taste of whatever alternative flour I used.


----------



## WhisperingMist

poppy1356 said:


> But I've never sucessfully made pancakes :shock:
> 
> Oh plus I'm supposed to limit my gluten intake, I can't imagine a tasty alternative to wheat flour for pancakes... unless maybe the yogurt could mask the icky taste of whatever alternative flour I used.



you could try coconut flour. I've made some pretty tasty pancakes with it and you use such a tiny amount per recipe. Different texture than wheat pancakes, but not bad!


----------



## poppy1356

I have never heard of coconut flour, interesting. Does it taste like coconut?


----------



## countryryder

This is a little off topic,but.. :wink:
So,I went into Calgary last night to watch the Calgary Stampede Centennial "Light Up The City" Fireworks show. WOWZA,talk about awesome!! Five international scale 12 min. firework displays occurring at the same time around the city,set to music;the largest and most sophisticated fireworks event ever produced in Canada. I've never seen anything like it,even the States' 4 of July events,which I was always in awe of,dimmed in comparison. I thought I'd share just a few shots,although they don't even come close to doing the show justice;one of those things you have to see to really grasp..


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Saranda i'm kind of leery on putting a bit on my mare as well. I have introduced it to her, first it was a simple snaffle and all she did was play with it the whole time. So then i changed it to a simple tom thumb grazing bit (i know alot of people don't like them but they work good for my horses with out being too harsh). She'll wear a bit for about an hour, and then she gets this really depressed look on her face and makes me feel bad. I did invest in a bb and have been working her with it, and a rope halter as well. It took about a year to get her saddle broke and not so cinchy and won't lay down with me in the saddle. Yes i have been using a combination of nh methods, but she doesn't seem to get that going away from the herd is ok. Thats my trouble right now is buddy sourness. 
I'm not sure i'm just weird, but one day i would like to show the world that i can barrel race, bridleless, bareback and barefoot....


----------



## Saranda

I think that most issues with buddy sourness can be resolved not by working particularly on the symptoms (being sour in this case), but working with you trusting your mare, and the mare trusting you. When she will accept you as at true leader, she will be ready to follow you anywhere, anyhow. Horses are sour just because they don't feel safe enough or with a leader that can be respected enough - so we have to become their herds. 

Yeah, and I know the depressed look from bits you're talking about... I know this might sound silly to some, but I pay much attention to how my horse might feel, even if it sounds like giving him too much credit on his awareness level. I really believe and feel that horses are highly intelligent beings, even if their intelligence lies in the depth of their emotions, not rational mind. So I will not do anything that might mentally injure my horse, until I haven't found out WHY exactly the required action causes discomfort. 

But, as for this training session of ours, I didn't see him becoming upset or depressed. Might be that I succeeded in showing him that I'm not going to hurt him with the bit, as he was hurt before.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh my mare is terribly barn sour. She gets over it every ride by the first few blocks away are a struggle but then once she can't see the barn all is well again.

As far as barrel racing bitless, well, that's what I did. The horse I leased for many years would only run in an english hackamore. He would buck like crazy with a bit if he ran. Plus I feel for having to stop and turn so quick bitless was best. I want my mare in a hack for winter as the bit will get to cold but she really fights any pressure on her face. She goes so much better in a bit than a hack, even a halter is a no go.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Saranda she used to follow me everywhere when i first started working with her, but now i just don't understand why she all of the sudden became so buddy sour. She's wonderful if i ride her bareback, and i've even taken her on walks and hand grazing, just some bonding time. I don't know she's just got me confused right now. Our yearling goes with me everywhere, and is excelling very well for his training (i started him late due to the fact he wasn't ours and was very sick). He's even handling saddling very well. I feel the same way too only because i've witnessed it with my moms mare and her great great granddam. Aww thats a shame when people use a training tool as a torture device (on purpose or accident). Glad to hear he's doing so well for you!!!
Poppy thats awesome, i have a buddy sour gelding but once we're away from the herd he's fine. I can't ride in the winter, it gets too harsh and i'm not much for cold weather, so its vacation time for my herd


----------



## cowgirl928

Poppyi am with you! My mare works great in her bit but sometimes she gives me this "please take it out" look and it is so depressing! What kind of hackamore do you use? I am thinking of trying a side pull to see how she does. Any opinions?


----------



## nyx

Haha aww, like when I leave my fillys bridle in for her to get used to it I feel so bad because she behaves so well but tries to get it out constantly  so I wait for her to stop and then take it out. 
Poor girl hates it but puts up with it just because I want her to have it in. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

cowgirl928 said:


> Poppyi am with you! My mare works great in her bit but sometimes she gives me this "please take it out" look and it is so depressing! What kind of hackamore do you use? I am thinking of trying a side pull to see how she does. Any opinions?


I have a English hackamore, that's what it's called. Some people think its harsh but it depends how it's used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

So far Wyn seems to respond the same in either a traditional bit/bridle or a rope halter... she's been trained to rely pretty heavily on leg and weight shift cues and I really like that. I haven't been able to do a whole lot of riding yet though, as I didn't have a saddle that fit properly - just got a new one today, can't wait to try it on tomorrow! 

Back to the NH/traditional topic - in my (albeit limited) experience it REALLY depends on the horse. I like NH in general but I definitely feel it can get a little 'lovey-dovey'. The two horses we had previously I always used to say with the gelding, use "70% carrot to 30% stick" and the mare was "70% stick to 30% carrot" (Not literally using carrots and sticks, just using that as a figure of speech!)


----------



## gypsygirl

i dont get why people think NH is all lovey dovey...its only lovey dovey if you make it lovey dovey.... 

just like 'traditional' training. you can be harsh or soft or somewhere in the middle. 

[sorry just had to get that off my chest]


----------



## Saskia

Rosie's hock is swollen


----------



## Saranda

Aw, Saskia, that's a shame. Has Rosie been checked out by a vet? It is probably beneficial that she has a couple of days off now.

As for the bits/bitless - I probably won't start really riding with a bit, just a few rides to show him it's ok, and then we're back to bitless. I'll get my homemade sidepull from the shoemakers' tomorrow.


----------



## Saskia

Considering she hasn't had any work for two months, it's not like she's "off" from anything other than getting fat in a paddock. 

I don't think she needs a vet out yet. She's not sore to the touch and in general it doesn't seem to bother her much at all, she's still happy to go cantering across the paddock. It's not very swollen, you wouldn't even notice it unless you were looking for it. I'll give her a couple of more days rest and then re-evaluate. 

I'd put her somewhere smaller but she's just going to get stressed out if I do that. I think there are just too many horses in the paddock, too much conflict. Not much I can do about it at the moment though.


----------



## Saranda

I'm sure she's going to be ok, if it's nothing serious already.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Huh usually this thread peaks my interest but I'm so brain dead I'd having to kick my butt to post something lol.

Have you ever felt that way before?!


----------



## nyx

Yep.! Im feelin it now.. Lol got nothing much more to say.


----------



## Saskia

Nothing nothing nothing...


----------



## countryryder

Yup,feeling that way right now.Maybe because it's 4:30 in the morning here and I just got in from being on the road for the last 4 1/2 hours..


----------



## nyx

I want everyones carrots lol. 
How do you guys get so many!


----------



## Saranda

With time and patience, and a lot of carrot stealing!

Thinking of what to do tonight with Snickers... Cannot choose between ground driving and liberty work.


----------



## Saskia

I just advertised for someone to take over my lease! A bit nervous but it would be great if I could move early. 

I just thought about it all, about how unhappy I am here, and how, especially with Rosie getting hurt again, it would be good for her to be somewhere with a smaller herd/bigger paddocks, and I thought I'd just go for it! 

I hope someone good contacts me!

And carrots, you just have to grab them. I think it helps if you have a mouse too.


----------



## cowgirl928

Yes it does. I usually wsm on here with my iPad because it's easier to move around then my computer and I can't grab carrots on here. It's highly irritating.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Mine keep getting stolen!!! oh well maybe one day i'll have a whole bunch LOL


----------



## Failbhe

New saddle fits! YAY!!! 

It's been so frustrating, having a new horse I'm itching to ride but no saddle to ride with! There's only so much you can do bareback with a new, green horse... at least, for me anyway.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I love that saddle. So glad it fits, how exciting to finally be able to ride. That is exactly the saddle I've been looking for for trails. What kind is it again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

It's the Abetta Arabian Trail saddle - I got it from Chick's Saddlery online, by far the best price that I could find. Here's the link - Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I think i need a new saddle esp with our coming 2yo. I've had the same saddle for the past 12 years, it fits my big fat, mutton withered gelding, but not my roached backed lean mare......omg.....some of the prices they ask for some of the nice simplest saddles gets outrageous....


----------



## gypsygirl

poor rosie !!

saranda - just wondering, why have you gone the bitless route ? i dont know too many people who do, but i used to compete a horse in a hackamore [adjusted to make it not so harsh !!]


----------



## poppy1356

Failbhe said:


> It's the Abetta Arabian Trail saddle - I got it from Chick's Saddlery online, by far the best price that I could find. Here's the link - Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn


Hmm I may have to look at finding a used one. It looks super comfortable. 

So I had a wonderful short little stroll around bareback tonight with Lizzy. It was so hot I couldn't even think about making her work hard or me even having to put breeches on. So just jumped on for a quick walk. I was quite impressed. She has really slowed down. No fights, just a nice walk. Even lead perfectly when walking back thru the pasture. Then she got hosed down and she didn't even complain. 

Anyone else have a good horsey day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

It's raining again... 

That saddle is interesting. So is it designed like a western but without a horn and synthetic?


----------



## Failbhe

Yup it's essentially a very light-weight, synthetic Western with no horn. It's also available with a horn, but I prefer without. (I've been bucked on a Western saddle and got a horn to a very unpleasant place... I'm sure it didn't hurt as much as it would if I were a man, but it sure wasn't fun!)


----------



## nyx

I need a good horsey day! 
Lately its been raining too much and the last two days have been beautiful, but iv been working! :/ and the paddocks are still slush.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

please send us rain ! we havent had any in over 2 months and the crops are dying =[


----------



## countryryder

All you bitless riders,do you just ride with a rope halter,or do you use a hackamore? If a hackamore,what hackamore do you prefer?


----------



## poppy1356

countryryder said:


> All you bitless riders,do you just ride with a rope halter,or do you use a hackamore? If a hackamore,what hackamore do you prefer?


I don't think I would ever ride truly bit less. I like the leverage a hackamore provides. I also have a side pull rope halter. Junk I think. My horse hates the thing. But I typically ride with a bit since I'm English focusing on dressage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

With doing alot of "boonies' riding,I feel more secure with a bit as well. I've found it's pretty much impossible to keep a horse under control when it encounters a bear,cougar,or moose,ect. without one,it's just more safe all the way around to pop in a snaffle. I wouldn't mind getting them to the point where they could go bitless though,just for cruising around the farm and such.


----------



## nyx

A bear!! You encounter bears!!! Omg. Id die in the spot from a heart attack if I saw a friggin bear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Actually,the cougars are almost worse,because they are so sneaky and quiet;they like to stalk you. Now that freaks me out! I do find bears to be pretty scary to though,they're so unpredictable. Thankfully,we don't get too many cats or bears around, although horses come undone just about as bad when they see moose,for some reason,and those we have a few more of.


----------



## nyx

Serious! Wow, lol.. 

Do cougars and bears attack?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

They will,especially during mating season or if they have babies,or if they're on or near a kill. If I know there's one in the area,I just stick close to home. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## nyx

Holy cow thats scarey. I dont think id leave the back varenda lol. 
Glad there is nothing like that here is Australia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

I WANT TO RIDE WITH YOU! We have come across cougars when riding in the badlands and in the Killdeer mountains but no bears


----------



## nyx

You WANT to see bears? 
Lol what if they attack you? Do they attack your livestock or horses in pasture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I've only come close to encountering a bear on a ride once, up in the bush at my parents' place - thank goodness it seemed more frightened of us than we were of it and ran off into the bush. That was a small black bear though, not a grizzly. We don't have any grizzlies or cougars around here! Wolves, but they usually steer pretty clear of us. My dad's neighbour has lost a lot of cattle to them out in his far pastures though.


----------



## cowgirl928

Personally, I am not to worried unless we are told to be worried. The rangers here tell us the current cougar population, and tell us if there are any cubs to be worried about coming across. We are also told what area the cougar was last spotted in and where the cubs are being kept so I'm not to scared. Also my horse can swim and giant kitties cannot  always a good escape route!


----------



## nyx

Thats crazy ! Pretty cool though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

They are cool to see,but from a distance.  I love seeing wildlife when I'm out riding.


----------



## nyx

Yeh I do too! But most I see is birds and roos. And the odd hare that jumps out of the grass and mostly scares me more than my horse but they aint native lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

we have pretty boring wild life in north dakota. deer, pheasants, geese, wild turkeys, coyotes, foxes, the occasional buffalo. just regular boring stuff lol nothing you can't see everyday  I want to see a kangaroo while riding! That would def be a kodak moment! lol


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Cowgirl, I'm jealous of seeing Buffalo while riding! There's a guy up the road that breeds and raises them, but seeing a wild buffalo would just be amazing!
Craziest thing I've seen for wildlife is a bobcat or coyote, once a silver fox (but it was roadkill-d  ), and they're pretty scarce. It's mostly deer, various wild fowl, rabbits, and feral dogs and cats. Our feral cat population is mostly long-haired and bob-tailed though, and a few baby bunnies are coming up with dutch markings, so that's kind of interesting, I guess? xD


----------



## cowgirl928

the buffalo are cool to see at first, buuut if you get to close one of two things will happen:
1. they charge
2. they book it the other way and you hope they don't decide to do a 180 and end up with number 1...charging. 
But most of them are pretty used to tourists with cameras "ooing" and "awing" so they don't do a whole lot. lol Think of them as big fuzzy cows


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Yeah I am in VERY NW Montana (almost Canada) and we have a lot of grizzly, bear, moose, cougars, etc. that we have to look out for... I was 30 yards from a bull moose the other day and I about had a heart attack! I love moose but from afar or through my scope!


----------



## Saranda

gypsy, I started learning riding bitless as such, in a barn where beginners were not let to use bits. I did some research and came to a conclusion that it fits me, because I thought I'm not ready for riding a horse in a bit and for some time I also thought that bits are cruel - I've dropped that opinion since then, but I have no real experience riding with a bit, and I know and see a lot of experienced riders riding bitless with good results. Also, my horse had teeth problems up to very recent, so he showed great discomfort if I put a bit in his mouth, thus I'm now re-introducing him to the bit after a good floating.

About hackamores (I saw a question from somebody here about using them) - I ride either in a rope halter, either in a soft sidepull. I don't feel my horse needs the leverage, so I don't use a hackamore, but most of my barnmates use simple English hackamores and LG bridles. The rope halter is nice, but I find easier to learn proper contact and use of outer rein with a sidepull. But in trails I use my rope halter or sometimes just a cordeo, no headstall at all, and I haven't had any problems when encountering deer and moose - Snickers is quite a bold one when it comes to scary things. He'd rather investigate them than run from them.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I encountered a black bear once on my old gelding, he froze in place and it was like 200 yards away from us. It took almost a half hour to get him to realize it was gone and we could continue with our ride, we had to go the long way because he would not cross where the bear did. It was neat. As for deer, if my gelding smelled them or they jumped onto the path, he would chase them.....it was an interesting ride when the deer were on the move. I've also encountered a few coyotes and a bobcat, but they just run away when the horses snort or paw the ground from waiting.


----------



## rookie

Ha, I hate seeing buffalo. Actually, I hate them charging my horse. I loved seeing elk. The only way to see elk is on horseback in my book. You can get so close without them getting ruffled. Now I live where is just rabbits, black bear and deer. I actually saw a deer this morning on Mr. Vacation. It bounced out of the wood and he watched it go. I swear I could almost see his thought bubble "well, look at that, thats different". I had to laugh at him he was so interested in just watching it go and then he marched on. I happy because usually I hate seeing deer on horses. They are so flighty that they wait until you have walked past and then burst out. I have had more near bad wrecks because of deer then due to any other kind of wildlife. 

I am interested in bitless when did you know your horse was ready?


----------



## Saranda

Didn't have to know - his training was started bitless, and has been like that for all of his life. I'm re-introducing him to the bit just now, at the glorious age of 6. He was first introduced to it at 5, but the person who did it just see-sawed him and gave him a very bad first impression, so I have to do it all over again now.


----------



## thesilverspear

I recently read that German and French dressage manuals from the 18th century recommended starting the young horse in a cavesson and then only introducing the bit when the horse was sufficiently well-educated. Their view was that sh*t happens and sometimes you do have to pull on a young horse, but by riding them in the cavesson, you preserved the softness of the mouth. 

Who knows when I will have another opportunity to start a youngster, but when I do, I think I'll be bringing this tradition back. It's a brilliant idea.


----------



## poppy1356

If I could start a youngster I would definately start bitless. Unfortunately I started my girl as a 19 year old and she did not like the bitless option. 

A little off topic, but today is just one of those days that make me want to scream and hibernate. Seriously the stupidity of people these days... ugh, coffee may help.


----------



## Saranda

Who is making you scream, poppy - what did they do? 

The lady, who is helping me to introduce bit to Snickers, says that he is very soft in the mouth, and understands everything quickly. But we're still doing everything from the ground for now, and I'm working on showing him how to accept pressure in his mouth. It might have to do something with the fact that he already knows well different types of pressure and how to yield to them, and he has become more mature in his mind over the last few years. If I come to have another youngster, I will definitely start him in a bitless bridle, too.

On a side note - got my homemade sidepull from the shoemakers' today! Gonna try it out tomorrow, woo!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh pictures please. 

Oh just people at work and in general. Don't get me wrong, I love my work but sometimes the things other people decide to do is just like :shock:
No matter what you tell people, when they just decide they are going to do it their way, even though it's not the right way... 

I suppose in the next month or so I should get started working with Lizzy on her hack. In winter here it gets much to cold for a bit and with no indoor if I want to ride all winter, using bitless is a must.


----------



## thesilverspear

I think today I'll ride with two leads clipped to the halter. Haven't done it in a while.


----------



## Saranda

I've heard that there is a kind of bits (a very expensive, though) that are resistant to cold and never get like that even in winter. But I don't know the exact brand.

I'll get some pictures if my barnmate who has a camera will visit her horse tomorrow evening, too.  If not, then in the weekend.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmmm, I supposed the happy mouth bits would probably work too since they are rubber. But I shall try and find that brand. I would rather her learn bitless also just so we have options. 

I will be waiting for pictures then, pretty curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## cowgirl928

Happy mouths are good, but they have to be replaced often because the rubber will get chewed up. I always just warm my bit up in my hands or take my bridle home with me in the evenings and as I am driving I will set the bit over my heater to keep it warm.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Can't ride in the winter it gets far too cold and windy :/ So the horses get a vacation in the winter, plus they like the time off, and have lots of time to rip, romp and play in the snow...they love it NO BUGS!!!!


----------



## poppy1356

I can't give my mare time off. She has far too much energy for that. Plus at her age once I build muscle on her I don't want to chance letting it go. I would prefer to not put metal in her mouth when its -20 degrees outside. The outside will still get cold after awhile even if I try to warm it up first. 

I wouldn't mind having to replace a rubber bit often if it makes my horse happy. Plus after she's used to it in her mouth, about a few minutes for a new bit, she never chomps on it, only when she tries to steal grass.


----------



## cowgirl928

You could get bit guards. They aren't expensive and are effective


----------



## gypsygirl

i think it depends on the horse whether or not a happy mouth bit gets chewed up. my mare has had hers for 3 years and its a little more yellow that it used to be, but she hasnt chewed it at all.


----------



## poppy1356

Ah yes I forgot about bit guards haha. That would work too. Yea my horse doesn't chew her bit at all. After a few minutes with a new bit she settles right in.


----------



## gypsygirl

gypsy actually likes to chew A LOT when a bit is in her mouth, but she doesnt actually chew up her bit...haha


----------



## Saranda

Snickers seems to be a chewer, too. But it might be a matter of training, because when I praised him for not chewing the bit he actually stopped. Let's see how it goes.

Horses in our barn get two vacations a year - in July, if there are lots of horseflies and it is too hot to ride, and in winter, when temperatures drop under -15 by Celsium during the day.


----------



## poppy1356

I don't believe in giving them vacations unless they are worked very hard consistenly then a vacation can do a lot of good. Otherwise if it's to hot or to cold for me then it's a day off. If Lizzy does a really long trail ride, 15+ miles, at an extended pace then she will get the next few days off.


----------



## cowgirl928

I agree with you poppy! It gets so beastly cold here that frost bite is inevitable and riding is almost impossible. Have you ever taken a hot thermos with you to drink hot broth or tea or something on a ride? I wonder how well that would work out...


----------



## poppy1356

Probably with it all over me haha. I'm sure Lizzy would know I had hot liquid and she would insist on me wearing it.


----------



## countryryder

I just do short rides during the winter;ride the mile to the mailbox,jog down to the highway and back,that kind of thing. I generally go bareback,that way at least my legs stay warm,lol. And I bundle all up in my heavy chore overalls and umpteen layers,I usually stay pretty toasty except for my hands and sometimes my feet.Although I do have these jiggy insulated winter riding boots.


----------



## Saranda

I mostly go with what Snickers wants during winter. Sometimes he prefers slow walks, but sometimes he is full of energy and insists on fast gaits, even if I would have chosen something slower. But hey, if he feels fine to do it, why should I resist. He lives 24/7 outside, all the same, and can canter and gallop along the pastures as much as he wants - carrying me for a while during that doesn't change much, I suppose.

And I LOVE riding bareback in winter - Snickers is so warm and fuzzy, and helps me keep myself comfortable, if it is really chilly.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I can't wait til winter. I got Lizzy this January and she was still thin, weak, and untrained so I couldn't ride until April. I can't wait for bareback in the winter. And I've never had the chance to ride through snow  I know it's incredibly sad, but I only rode during lessons growing up and snow=danger.

Ps - Countryryder I love that pic, your horse is quite adorable.


----------



## countryryder

I love riding in the snow! There's nothing funner than cantering/galloping down a dirt road after a fresh dump of snow! You do have to be careful because of ice though..

And thanks 
That's Savana,she's a cutie,but a real fireball!


----------



## Saranda

In winter I'll have to stick to riding down well-known paths and trails, no wandering off in the wilderness... That's because our forest used to be in the war zone during WW2, and it is full of entrenchments and mine explosion pits - if they get covered woth snow, horses can have nasty falls there...


----------



## poppy1356

Ah yes, ice is the downfall for just about anyone.

Saranda - that would be really kinda neat to explore when there isn't snow, but yes I can see how that would be a terrible idea during winter.


----------



## countryryder

That would be really neat to explore,once the snow is off the ground,of course.
I'm a bit of a military history buff..


----------



## Saranda

I love exploring those sites, but we have to be careful - there is a risk of unexploded mines in there, and also some illegal diggers dig for war artifacts there and leave shattered glass and other stuff around the pits.


----------



## cowgirl928

that would be cool but kind of sad at the same time.


----------



## Saranda

Our entrenchments look a lot like this, only a tad deeper at some places - 




























And such stuff can still be found...










We then have to note the military, who then come and neutralize these things.


----------



## poppy1356

Wow that's very interesting. But the unexploded mines would be scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

They are, that's why I never ride with Snickers down in the entrenchments, although they are wide enough at some places. Some of the mines that can be found there are specifically landmines, so stepping on one of those, if it is still intact, would be deadly. Luckily, there are not a lot of those left, and the military are cleaning up them gradually.


----------



## nyx

Holy jeesus! You guys are making America sound like the most deadly place on earth! Lol 

I like Australia with all its cute little fluffy animals and no land mines lol.  
I still want to visit usa though... Eventually
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I am from Latvia, nyx.  Both WW1 and WW2 crossed our land, so warsites are very common around here.

Also moose, deer, wolves, foxes, lynx and smaller critters, and the occasional bear.


----------



## Saskia

Lol Nyx - cute fluffy animals, which ones are those exactly?

Even Koalas, so sweet looking, would rip into you pretty badly if they grabbed you, although I doubt they would. And all the snakes. Kangaroos can be pretty deadly, wombats can get aggressive. Me and my horse were once attacked by a duck.


----------



## nyx

Oh sorry! Lol 
Thats a shame how much damage the war caused to the land. :/


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, it is truly a shame. Our land has quite a bloody history, as our access to the Baltic sea meant all the big countries would be interested to fight over our territory and independency.


----------



## cowgirl928

you do indeed live in an area with an incredibly rich history, one that the horse has played a major role in over the years! I would love to see those war sites. My grandpas were all in WWII and I have a lot of respect for them. The U.S. isn't that bad! I mean we are in a drought right now so it can get dangerous to ride out into the badlands area because of lack of water and shade. We just had a hiker go missing in the badlands...pray for him he has a family!


----------



## Saranda

Oh my, that's horrible that he went missing. I hope he turns up in good health. 

If people go missing here, that's usually in autumns, when different wild berries and mushrooms can be picked in the forests, but people sometimes wander off in swamps and it's there where they drown or lose their track and freeze. It is more often with senior citizens who thin that they know the way well, but actually get lost and don't always carry their phones with them to call for help.


----------



## cowgirl928

oh that sounds awful  this man has been missing for over a week already...but the police have a map of the area he went missing in so hopefully he didn't get conufsed in the heat and wander somewhere completely different or fall off a cliff


----------



## poppy1356

So I just got a text from the bm that feeds in the morning and apparently my dear Lizzy was ****ed she wasn't grained first. She talks and talks and talks and if I could understand her she probably would have a pretty foul mouth haha. 

But on another note I will be going to a Pat Parrelli clinic either Saturday or Sunday. So it shall be interesting and hoping to learn a few things. And maybe I will find out more about this NH movement. I'm always open to learning new things.


----------



## Lakotababii

I hear you poppy. I'm pretty sure if my horse could talk, 90% of the time it would be an expletive :lol:

I learned a lot from NH, there are some good ideas. I don't follow one trainer, but pick up many things from many different ones.

And I will not buy their gimmicks, I make my own. Example: Carrot stick = dressage whip with the end tied up :wink:


----------



## countryryder

I'm with you,Lakota. I mix and match ideas/methods from different trainers,and make my own gimmicks.It's cheaper that way,and they work just as well.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha I can't afford their gimmicks. So they can try all they want. Although I am looking for a few pieces of tack yet and if there are vendors it may be hard to resist, given they are no more than normal as I'm pretty cheap.

I'm pretty sure Lizzy was saying a million bad things in her head last night as she was getting her feet done. And she only kicked the farrier once!! Such an improvement  And don't worry this farrier worked with her when she first arrived in rescue so he knows what she used to be like. He doesn't usually work with misbehaving horses but she has turned around quite fast. And it wasn't a hard enough kick to really hurt anything.


----------



## Failbhe

When I got back after a week of being away, the horses all whinnied when I came to the gate - the minis sounded like "oh, hey! Nice to see you!"... but I swear Éowyn was saying "WHERE THE $%&# HAVE YOU BEEN???" Apparently, she does NOT like breaks. Workaholic, that horse...


----------



## poppy1356

Haha well luckily you have a new saddle to make sure she works her little butt off. Then she might like breaks after awhile haha. I imagine all my animals having a foul mouth, especially my dog that "purrs" when I give her kisses. Hehe one day I think I may have an accidentally pierced lip


----------



## Lakotababii

My horse is an anti-workaholic. Haha he's perfectly content being a pasture puff.. It's his specialty. 

As far as gimmicks. Yeah can't afford them so I improvise. So far so good! lol


----------



## cowgirl928

Poppy are you going to the horse fair this year in MN? It's close to the cities right? I am really hoping to get there. 

I agree with you all on the gimmick thing. It's so much easier and cheaper sometimes to be a diy'er!


----------



## poppy1356

Horse fair? Do tell...


----------



## cowgirl928

Minnesota Horse Expo 2012

****! i thought it was this fall. it already happened. well this is a bummer.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yes that's why I was confused. But I made it there for a few hours, when it was all rainy and icky out and cold. Got to see some pretty cool horses though. Next year I'm definately saving up some money to buy lots of new horsey gear and get to the used sale barn quick.


----------



## cowgirl928

Is it a good fair? I really really really realllly want to go! maybe we will even see each other there! horsey gear shopping spree? i think YES


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yes. I thought it was good. Didn't really get to see a lot of clinics though. There was so much going on. And I went with other people but I definately plan on spending some time there next year. And yes most likely a shopping spree as well. What I looked at seemed to be reasonably priced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I am so majorly excited that I feel like a teenager again.  And I HAVE to share!

In Latvia, there is a one largest horse fair during the year. The fair includes many different shows, demonstrations, clinics and such. This year, our barn has been invited to perform with a NH demonstration - this area in horsemanship is still fresh here and there are not many who do something in it in a more advanced level.

And the BO wants that Snickers and I perform along with the rest of the team.

EEEK!!! We've got approximately a month for training. WHAT DO I DO WHAT DO I DO???


----------



## gypsygirl

yay that is so exciting !!! you guys will do great =]


----------



## poppy1356

Oooo you must share pictures of this. That is so exciting. Don't get too stressed and have lots of fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

so im stressing over my show schedule....i know sounds stupid...

i just started school full time again and im taking 16 credits, which is a ton bc where i go we have quarters that are only 11 weeks long, so its a TON of work, way more than a semester is. school just started this week.

the event that i wanted to move up to novice at [currently we do beginner novice] is the same date of another event i want to go to. so i found another event to move up at...BUT its the weekend after midterms week so i prob wont be riding much....

so now i found one event in sept i want to do, that i prob could move up at, and one is oct i want to do that i definitely cant move up at bc their novice is really hard. 

gah i just hope im making the right decisions for me and gypsy !


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, girls! I am stressing right now, but I have to stay cool, think of a structured performance and train hard, keeping it fun for both of us, and I believe we'll be fine then. Snickers has had a little show experience, and me too, but this will be something completely new for both of us. And, of course, if we really, really make it to the fair arena, I will share lots of pictures!


----------



## poppy1356

Gypsy - Where do you go to school? Showing can be very stressful but I still miss it. Why not just try the harder course? I only had one lesson a week, never more, sometimes less and that is the only time I ever rode as I didn't own a horse. I always jumped at the chance to move up, even if I didn't always have the practice time. You learn a lot by mistakes so moving up this year could really help for next year.

Saranda - No need to stress, you and Snickers sound like a wonderful pair, I'm sure you two will do great. I would think that coming up with a routine would be the hardest part, and then remembering it.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Poppy & Cowgirl, I love the horse expo in PA. I finally got to go, i usually just went to the farm show. I had an absolute blast!!! It was me, my husband (begrudgingly), my mom, her friends Roseanne and Randy. I got to see sooo much cool stuff, and of course didn't have the money to buy anything. Watched a few awesome demonstrations, i really liked a few of the trainers there, some are actually closer than we thought. Saw some beautiful breeds, and watched them parade in the arena, donated to a few rescues (wasn't much but it helps). It was soooo much fun!! I hope we can get to go next year, not sure if hubby will go this time ;-). I'll admit he had fun too, since he has horses too. And we were there all day long, i never had sooo much fun, or was sooo exhausted in my life!!!


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Gypsy - Where do you go to school? Showing can be very stressful but I still miss it. Why not just try the harder course? I only had one lesson a week, never more, sometimes less and that is the only time I ever rode as I didn't own a horse. I always jumped at the chance to move up, even if I didn't always have the practice time. You learn a lot by mistakes so moving up this year could really help for next year.


i am planning on moving up at the event in sept, just not at the one in oct, because i dont think gypsy is ready for that course. i dont ride regularly with a trainer, but im going to talk to the guy i ride with next time hes in town. i take less than one lesson a month bc my trainer lives an hour and a half away so i have to wait until he comes up to do a clinic, then hope its a day i have time !

eventing is hard because its so expensive and the most events i do in a season is 5. this year im only doing 4 and i just want gypsy to have fun and have a good experience, shes only 6yo =]

i just wish the second event was first so i could do one more beginner novice then end off the year at novice, if that makes sense ! oh well i guess i will just have to do a novice then another beginner novice. im planning on doing an easy novice as our first event next spring.


----------



## Saranda

> she's *only* 6yo


I am so glad to hear somebody saying this about their horse. Too many people expect their horses to be ready for high level performance at this age, that is actually the age of a youngster still, and make them sour, not happy and easy going. Gypsy is lucky to have a considerate owner!


----------



## poppy1356

Yes lessons do help, but it looks like you have a good plan going. I've always thought 5-6 was the age to start them jumping so if you are still in beginner novice at 6 it sounds like she's moving along at a good pace. The horse I leased was a year older than me so when I started at 12 he was 13  so no issues to work through when I was ready to move up, plus he loved jumping especially xc.


----------



## countryryder

So,I rode Sequoya last night for the first time in,well,a long time.  Between me being diagnosed and then so sick with the heart thing,and then her later stages of pregnancy and the issues afterword, I've only been on her maybe 4 times in the last 1 1/2 years;sad, I know. I just hopped on her bareback and with a halter and puttered around the pen.She was really stiff so worked on flexing,just little stuff like that. It felt really good to be on her again!


----------



## cowgirl928

thats good that you got on again. I bet it made you and her feel good


----------



## countryryder

It did! She's my favorite to ride,but the doctors banned me from riding for over a year,then when I got to where I could ride again,she was too big.So I've been anxiously waiting.


----------



## gypsygirl

Saranda said:


> I am so glad to hear somebody saying this about their horse. Too many people expect their horses to be ready for high level performance at this age, that is actually the age of a youngster still, and make them sour, not happy and easy going. Gypsy is lucky to have a considerate owner!


thanks ! she is totally worth it. i know she can physically jump a lot higher than i do [novice is almost 3ft], but she is so smart and if you try to trick her or surprise her unfairly, shes not gonna forgive and forget very easily. she is my forever horse and i dont want to fry her =]


----------



## Failbhe

gypsygirl said:


> thanks ! she is totally worth it. i know she can physically jump a lot higher than i do [novice is almost 3ft], but she is so smart and if you try to trick her or surprise her unfairly, shes not gonna forgive and forget very easily. she is my forever horse and i dont want to fry her =]


I've only had Wyn for a few months, but I definitely get the feeling she'll be a very special forever horse for me too. She may even surpass my first horse, Duchess - who until now, had set the bar at 'perfect horse for me' (I know no horse is technically perfect, but you know what I mean) I'm trying to take it slow (and not 'fry' her) but it's hard! I'm just itching to know what she's capable of!


----------



## Saskia

I think's I've found someone to move into my room and then I can move away! 

So excited... hopefully it works out


----------



## Failbhe

SO PROUD of my girl this morning! We were going down the road, and a little girl playing in a yard asked if she could pet the horse. Since she asked very politely I stopped, dismounted and let her come and pet Éowyn. What I did NOT expect, was her four siblings to come running and screaming out of the house! The eldest one (probably about 13) kind of got them under control, showing some very good horse sense and explaining to them that they shouldn't run or be loud near a horse. Wyn stood like a champ, never even flinching, even when their dog appeared and decided he did not like her. I politely extricated myself and Éowyn before the dog could get too violent, and I doubt I'll be riding down that particular road very much in the future - but I was so proud of how Éowyn behaved I just about burst!


----------



## Saranda

I took some conformation pictures of Snickers today and then compared them to what he looked like earlier, and even comparing to pictures taken in this January, he has grown so much... Instead of looking like a scruffy youngster, he is now almost a full grown "man", his face has changed, his pride has grown, he is even smarter and such a wonderful companion. So proud of him and so much in love.


----------



## cowgirl928

I think Hunny is goin through a growth spurt too, I mean shes 4 already but she just looks awkward at the moment. A little bum high now, and her head has gotten bigger :/ compared to photos from earlier this year


----------



## Saranda

4 is still young enough to change, especially, if a horse is from a slower maturing breed. Snickers looked absolutely out of proportions as a 4yo - very bum high, with a HUGE head and weak neck, everything seemed not too balanced, and he was very clumsy at that time, too. Now he's a whole different horse. Hunny might be going through the same changes.


----------



## cowgirl928

I am guessing so. Fox trotters mature slower then I am used to! She just looks so awful right now lol but at least her legs are straightening out!


----------



## gypsygirl

saranda, i can tell how much you love your boy =D

i had an AWESOME ride on gypsy today =] i jumped her pretty lightly. the jumps were on the big side for her, but she took it all in stride !


----------



## rookie

Failbhe that sounds like a great ride! Not in that you should have five children and an angry dog run at you and your horse everyday but its so nice to know she can handle it! I would avoid that road for a little while or until school is back in session. I makes you feel like things are going well when you and your horse can together handle that sort of situation. 

I hear you about growing horses. My boy is filling out and I can't tell if he got taller or just put on muscle. He is looking better than ever. When he first came home this winter from a failed home, he was thin, dull coated, lacked muscle and just had a dead look in his eye. Now, he is filled out, has muscle and has a devilish look in his eyes. He is probably feeling better then he has ever felt in his entire life. Four months ago, he would not canter and I did not think he knew how. Today, he was Mr. Canter. Which means we spent some time trying to be Mr. in control.


----------



## Failbhe

I love it when horses have that mischievous glint in their eye... not when they're being bad or disrespectful of course, but just full of life and personality.  I hope that you and Mr. Canter/Mr. In Control had a good ride! 

Apparently those kids are homeschooled... perhaps we won't ever go down that road again...  They meant well. Perhaps another time, if I call ahead and ask them to lock up the dog, and walk and talk quietly instead of run and scream... It is good to know she can handle it, though!


----------



## Saskia

My horse is growing rounder... I wish she'd grow taller but she never shall. 

It must have been exciting for those kids to see your horse. And she behaved so well. You could probably ride past in the future but just not stop there.


----------



## Failbhe

Saskia said:


> My horse is growing rounder... I wish she'd grow taller but she never shall.
> 
> It must have been exciting for those kids to see your horse. And she behaved so well. You could probably ride past in the future but just not stop there.


I wish Wyn were taller too. Oh well. She's already smart and gorgeous... who cares if she's short? :wink:

Yeah I think I made those kids' day! Or week... month maybe! Haha they were pretty psyched. It's not a main route that I'll always be riding past, I think in the future I'll just call ahead and make sure the dog is either contained or at least on a leash if I want to go that way. Honestly I can't blame the dog - he was protecting 'his' kids and property.


----------



## cowgirl928

I get ya on that one! I was riding yesterday, bareback, and Hunny was in a "holy crap I'm hyper" kind of mood and was just miss chomping at the bit and -get this- a car drives up to us, on a random rural road, pulls up to me, and asks me if this entire car load of children can pet her. Usually I say yes, but this time she was to hyper and had to say no lol


----------



## countryryder

When we went to bring Chica home,we had to make a few stops in Calgary,one of which involved driving all over through a residential area after we got lost trying to find what we were looking for (us country bumpkins don't do cities well,lol). Well,you should have seen the parade of kids we had following us on scooters,bikes,you name it.It was like the Pied Piper! Then when we made a stop to pull out the map,there was this swarm of children around the trailer wanting to look at the horsey. Chica was her usual chill self,but I'm sure it probably looked pretty funny,this truck and horse trailer puttering around the neighborhood with a gaggle of bug eyed kids following behind.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

There's a small town within about an hours ride from my house, and once in awhile we like to ride through to the bar for a bite to eat. Since it's largely residential, we have to be watchful for kids and dogs; most of my horses are pretty chill with screaming and running children and unruly dogs and whatnot. 
We had one day where we rode up to the bar, not knowing that they were apparently having an outdoor concert that day. We'd come all that way, and the music didn't seem to be bothering the horses any, so we decided to stay. I got to horse-sit while the rest of them went inside to order. It seemed like every person in the place had to come over and pet them, a small clan of children spent almost the entire time begging to ride and slipping them bits of hamburger buns, and one drunk guy came over and thought it'd be funny to sing "Beer For My Horses", loudly, and attempt to feed beer to my little mare (who grabbed his glass and then dropped it on his foot :lol: ). When the band took a break, they came over to talk to us, and ended up wanting to take pictures with them. 
Throughout all of that, the horses barely batted an eye, and actually seemed to be enjoying all the attention. The owner of the bar is pretty friendly with us, and actually brought out a bag of day-old buns for the horses, and after the incident with the drunk, he came out with a bucket of water that had "Beer (for the horses)" written on the side and told us not to let them get too drunk, they won't fit in the cab. :lol: (Every time we come back now he brings out that bucket for them)

Another time we were riding through the same town and they had a car show/rally going on. The horses behaved admirably despite the squealing tires and revving engines and whatnot. Even so, we detoured around that as soon as we came upon it. Semmed like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

Sam is a 2 year old Belgian and hasn't yet gone through an awkward stage, he looks like a mature horse right now, you can still tell he's a baby, but he doesn't look horrid... yet... I'm dreading a growth spurt that makes him look funky  It'll be a sad day...


----------



## nyx

Isnt he just handsome! Are you starting to break him yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Okay I'm freaking out, my horse ate a bottle cap before I could pick it up or get it out of his mouth. Someone please tell me this isn't life threatening. Everything I'm reading online is making it sound like it should pass but just to watch him... Help!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I don't know if it's life threatening, I'd probably guess that it isn't... but even if it's not great I can't imagine that anyone can do anything about it. My horse once ate my spaghetti sandwich wrapped in aluminium foil and panicked about him eating that much foil... but he was fine.

If you can't do anything about it then stop worrying. Just see what happens. If you can do something about it then do something about it. 

If in doubt, call your vet and explain the situation and see what they advise.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Saskia said:


> If in doubt, call your vet and explain the situation and see what they advise.


This, a thousand times this. 
Personally, I wouldn't be overly concerned unless it was a metal cap or something.


----------



## cowgirl928

oh hungry horses. its like taking care of a toddler sometimes. I had a pony once that would eat sunflower seeds, but would crack the shell and spit it out before eating the seed. It was the most fun thing to watch in the world!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Nope just a plain plastic one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I'd still ask your vet, but if it was a plastic one then I think it will be ok. They're not sharp like the metal ones are. Still, I feel your pain - it SUCKS when there's really nothing you can do but wait.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Right. I called one vet left a voicemail and texted my normal vet and my trainer. Whew, he seems okay. Eating drinking personality still the same and it was about 3ish hours ago..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Still going to be a panic until I see that stupid cap!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

i wouldnt worry too much.

my horse has eaten tons of plastic bags and the hard plastic tab things that keep them shut. he likes to steal carrot bags and grain bags off of other horses stalls and inhales them or refuses to let go of them....hes never had an issue !!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

My trainer is kind of making things worse. She keeps telling me all these bad things that could happen  so after I convinced myself he would be okay she fills my mind up so now im panicking again..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I'm thinking something that small should pass through with no issues..


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

I sure hope so, not that I would ever stop my horse from getting vet care but I sure can't afford another 400 dollar vet bill 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck

Okay vet called and she said something that small in that large of an animal should pass through with no problem. Just as long as he has hay and water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

So we came up with a routine for the demonstration we're going to do during the fair I told about earlier. Turns out the fair will take place sooner than I had presumed - almost after three too-short weeks! Eek again! But it should be ok. Snickers will perform with the lead mare of our herd, of his own breed and the same height, so they look good together, and Lenny, a smallish and agile trotter. The other horses are both bay, Snickers looks bay at this time of the year, too, so they will look good together.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh boy, I'm busy for the weekend and so many more pages pop up. Hope everyone had fun.

I went to the Parelli horse and soul tour thingy yesterday. I got some good ideas and things to do with my horse but I was also extremely appauled and stunned by the cult mentality. Most of the people there had no business ever owning horses. While the actual training Parelli does makes a lot of sense and is good, it is also just regergitated information that almost any other trainer can tell you. I did learn why I was taught what I was in lessons, as when I had lessons it was more of you do this and that but never why. 

But the prices on his stuff was just absolutely horrific. $60 for a rope halter?!? Come on people, you seriously buy that. I was amazed at the people walking out of there with bags full of merchandise, seriously?! Also I really hated the constant marketing he had going on throughout the seminar. We left half way through as we had gotten some good info and just could not stand the "breaks" that were filled with marketing ploys for people to buy his crap. 

We are starting to look at buying trailers as my bf is getting a new truck next month. We will then be looking at clinics that you can actually bring your horse to and have hands on training and learning. It will cost more but it will definately be worth my time to actually attend.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, Parelli actually a lot of good ideas up his sleeve, but the commercial and the cult part are most of what makes a bad first impression of him. And also the cultists that are arrogant and loud, when it comes to defending their idol, but incredibly weak when it comes to actual horsemanship, just because watching a couple of DVD's and reading some books doesn't make you a trainer. That turns people away from the qualities that Parelli has to offer...and it's a shame.


----------



## Saranda

> Yeah, Parelli actually a lot of good ideas up his sleeve


Ugh, I hate typos... Meant to say that "Parelli actually HAS a lot of (...)".


----------



## poppy1356

Yea it was pretty crazy. I did learn quite a bit yesterday and we tried it out last night and I will say I had much better control of Lizzy, especially with turning. He never did explain the games thing, so I still don't know what they are. But we wanted to watch the part with the unhandled horse and how he fixes it but we couldn't wait another 3 hours of listening to sales pitches and other stuff we wern't interested in. 

I kind of felt like I was in an infomercial with all the cheering and giveaways.


----------



## Saranda

Seeing him handle an unhandled horse live would be really interesting... Although I hope it was not one of those "how to break a horse in 30 minutes" things. Those I totally despise. 

Games are generally meant to mimic the movements horses use in herd environment to move each other around and establish hierarchy. And I have seen horses use all of them, it is very interesting. Well, maybe except covering each other with a tarp, they don't do that - at least, not when I'm watching.

However, I tend to see that his way of handling horses is very dominant, a tell-demand attitude, whereas I prefer to learn from the leading mare, not the dominant stallion of the herd. Horses seem to be calmer and more willing with this way of handling them, especially, if the horses are either passive, either dominant themselves. I used to be dominant only with Snickers, and, as he is naturally dominant himself, our communication often excalated to fights. I do not want that anymore. Also, I've seen over-parellized horses, who begin to be afraid to express their character and opinion. That is, in cases when the handler just executes the physical part of the games and thinks only of establishing respect, but hasn't got a clue about reading how the horse really feels about that.


----------



## poppy1356

Yea, since he was going to go through all 7 games with that horse I really have my doubts if it was truely an unhandled horse. I have never seen anyone else yet so I am not sure how his style varies from others. But I will say I do not like how he is like a used car salesman, gets old pretty quick.

I would like it more if he would just get to the point about his training instead of telling stories about how his stuff helps him and others. I really only care about the actual training aspects. 

My mare is very submissive to other horses but she tries to be dominant to every human. She's got the attitude that would rival a 5 year old spoiled brat of a child. But I would take her anyday over a horse that was dead with his personality. I never want my horse to be so submissive to me that they no longer show their personality, that's just not any fun.


----------



## Saranda

True that. I don't want a submissive horse, I want a thinking horse that, in case I do something extremely stupid, will openly question my sanity and, hopefully, bring me down to earth. 

And now for the picture of my new homemade sidepull I promised to show  - 



















Snickers looks not amused - but that's because he was a little tired. I took the pictures right after a trail ride.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh Snickers looks so cute in his new sidepull. I like the white trimming on it, very pretty.

Lizzy questions my sanity on a daily basis, but she is pretty used to me trying new things and just goes along with it, dirty looks and all.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers loves when I try new things even if they are insane, but he questions stupid things. For example, something bit me and I wanted to stand on his back and ask him for a walk. Yeah, trick riding and such genius ideas. He was very patient, but he let me know that I made his back a bit sore for that day, so I've never done it again. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I don't trust Lizzy to try and stand on her back. She would most likely see how far she could launch me, just because if I have an idea, she get's one as well. But she did just give this 'wtf is wrong with you' look when a giant bee was stalking me and I continued to run around in circles for litteraly 5 minutes. I have to carry an Epi pen so I would prefer to not have to use it.

Oh and her mane is soooooo thick so I put it in about 7 pony tails when it's really hot out so she gets airflow under it. She is not amused by that, at all, but she tolerates it.


----------



## Saranda

I surprised Snickers recently in a funny way. The thing is that we don't have a round pen or a smaller pen/arena to practice work at liberty, so I use our dressage arena. Everything is fine, but sometimes Snickers tests my authority and my reaction, by bolting away suddenly and then prancing around, looking, what am I going to do. 

So I started running as another physical activity. And now, after some months, I am finally able to keep up with him also at a slower to moderate canter (for a short moment), so, when he did the "catch me if you can" thing again, I just ran by his side. And those few moments which I could endure were enough - he just went to a complete standstill, gazed at me with the most surprised and admiring eyes, and connected back to me for the session immediately.  He was almost like - "Wow, mom, maybe you can even outrun me, I should be better listening to you!".


----------



## gypsygirl

^^ that is hilarious !! =]


----------



## poppy1356

Haha, glad Snickers decided to listen after all. Does he still try to run off or was that one time enough?


----------



## Saranda

He still sometimes tries it, and I have to be careful to see, whether it is just his naughtiness, or am I being too "loud" with my cues and energy - he dislikes that. In either way, if he runs, I try to keep up and mimic his movements, so that I still am in charge of where he's going - by blocking one direction and suggesting another. He then soon stops and turns back to me - I guess it is a kind of join up, just more like to the one that horses do in herd environment, when playing. It just demands much more physical endurance and agility from the handler than just doing the join up in a round pen, and I guess it is near impossible to do it in an open field or a particularly large arena.


----------



## gypsygirl

thats cool though !

gypsy is the same way. sometimes [especially with backing] she wont do it and i get frustrated ! but then i just ask more quietly and she does it right away. shes the same way undersaddle. she tries sooo hard, but i have to ask quietly. shes been known to kick out over her head if i ask too hard for a lead change lol


----------



## poppy1356

Ok so I need some helpful advice from you guys... I have been making progress with Lizzy with turning, with the help of the new stuff I have learned from the clinic on Sunday. But she just doesn't have a stop button. I am on my third bit and so far has the strongest stop, or well really the only one with any stop at all.

First I had a shanked Myler comfort snaffle that worked pretty good until she found out if she threw her head up I had zero control as nothing was in her mouth then.

Second I tried an oval link loose ring snaffle. Works very very well for round pen work and is currently what is used with her side reins. This bit also works ok with strictly arena work. But out in the open she completely ignores this bit, no turn and the worst is absolutely no stop at all. I do not like jumping off on the side of a very busy highway because my horse is going all nuts.

Third, and my current riding bit, is an argentine snaffle. It has about 5 in curved shanks with a regular single break in the mouth piece. This is so far the only thing that gets any stop. 

She is still very barn sour and honestly after almost 8 months I am not sure this is going to get any better. I just want more stop. The arenas I use are not on barn property but adjacent to it. She will throw her head up when she wants to go back to the barn and with the third bit with quite a bit of pressure she will put her head down and then stop. But here's the problem, I do not want to have to put hardly any pressure on her to stop. I sit deep and back in the saddle with a whoa but if she can see her barn it's pretty much hopeless. Anywhere else she will stop fairly quickly, but she is very headstrong and sometimes still doesn't want to stop.

So help me out with some ideas on how to fix this stop issue. I would really like her to work in a regular snaffle eventually. We have made tremendous accomplishments in the last two days with turning, I barely have to use the reins. so I know this can be done, I'm just at a loss as to how to get her to stop.


----------



## Failbhe

I'm not sure if this would work for Lizzy or not, but one thing that my trainer has told me is to back up every time you stop (or most times) - and then the horse gets the mindset that we're not just stopping, we're going into reverse. Of course, you need the horse to actually stop before you can start backing!


----------



## poppy1356

We stop and back up before leaving the arena so she doesnt get the habit of bolting out. But otherwise I try not to back her due to the lightness her front end has. I don't want her coming up on me. Otherwise I have heard that works usually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I've seen this method work - when a horse decides that he has no brakes, have fun with it. Let him go, as fast as he wishes (as long as it is not dangerous) and as far as he wishes - thus it is best done in an enclosed space. From time to time, offer a stop, but don't push it. Eventually, the horse will grow tired and start slowing down. That's when you step in and ask to maintain the previous speed and gait for a little while longer, and then ask for a stop. If it doesn't happen - well, keep moving, and keep moving fast, and rest only when the horse finally is happy to respond to the offered stop. The horse has to get the motivation to stop, and he has to feel that the rider is at all times in control over the speed and gait used. 

However, I'm not sure of how this would work with Lizzie.


----------



## nyx

Iv heard that same technique saranda said..
If your horse wants to play silly ******s let him.know you can play silly ******s better!. Lol thats how I got told 

Cos you dont want to play the game with someone that always beats you.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I try but she could literally run for at least 30 minutes. But that's our routine every time we get in the arena then she listens but it needs to be repeated every time lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie

poppy, take heart I have been in that situation with Harry the horse. I would advise against the backing up idea undersaddle. I tried that with my boy and when he got amped and asked for a stop and a back up he would pop his front end up. I did not like the idea that he though rearing (even a little) was ever appropriate. I spent an afternoon with him in his bridle and in the halter. I asked him to stop and back up on the ground using every method I could think of. I used direct pressure, waving the lead, and then food rewards. He was so slow with direct pressure, would throw his head up with waving the lead and when I brought out a cookie he started to offer two or three steps back with his head nice and low. I started to clicker train him, I used a mark word (good boy) instead of a click. I am pairing the word "whoa" with standing and the words "back" with backing up. Then I can start to pair the word with the action under saddle. I found the food reward helpful because he started to stop and back up with a low stress situation. Which was important because Harry is surprisingly sensitive and has a short flight distance. So, this allows us to work with him in a relaxed frame of mind. That has been my experience.


----------



## Failbhe

Yeah it's different if you have a horse that might rear. Then the backing idea is a pretty terrible one! I haven't had that issue with any of mine - bucking, stopping, swerving, refusing to stop, yes - rearing, no!


----------



## poppy1356

Well she knows the voice commands it's just that darn barn sour issue that escalates it. But I'm willing to try anything. 

She hasn't reared yet but has given thought to it so I'd rather not start. She bucks, bolts and kicks so I'm sure it's next on her agenda. 

The arenas were busy tonight so we just went on a walk around the fairgrounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Poppy - If it were my horse I'd just start from the ground up. When I got Rosie she'd all but forgotten that bit pressure meant stop, she'd just keep walking with her mouth open. 

I got her leading from the leadrope/halter well, as well as saying "whoa" to stop. Then I had a bridle on and worked on putting pressure on (really little bit to start with) and getting her stop. 

In a couple of weeks she was stopping perfectly. Each horse is different, but I'd start on the ground and practice getting her stop perfectly from bit pressure on the ground. Each time she heads towards the barn I'd make her work harder. So maybe if you have a round yard or something. 

On another note, Rosie is lame again. I got a call last night from the horse people saying that Rosie pretty much couldn't walk. I got there and she'd gotten a bit better, but one of her legs is really swollen. Everything seems okay, tendons and such, the people there had a look over her and they know a lot, they think that she was just kicked by another horse. This morning she was a bit better but still swollen/limping, but she should be okay with more rest. Which is all she ever has. I hate to leave her like this but she should be okay, they'll take care of her. 

I know its at least partly her fault for picking fights, but I just get really annoyed by the whole thing. We'll be moving in the next few weeks, when I can organise a truck, so hopefully the new place will be better. With larger paddocks and less horses, and not feeding in paddocks. I'm looking at the place I am planning to move her to on Saturday, I spoke to them on the phone and they sound good. Once that is a go I can get a truck, I've got a few quotes and it's probably going to cost me around $700 all up  but that is life.


----------



## nyx

Holy Jesus! You can hire a float from coates for 100 bucks a day if you have a car to toe it.  
Just an idea


----------



## Saskia

Yeah I don't have a car to tow one. I have a 1.3L Toyota Echo that probably weighs less than my horse. 

Besides, it's a seven hour drive at normal speeds around some pretty twisty roads. If I did it myself it would probably take ten hours and be a pretty bumpy ride. Car hire and extra KM there and back would be around $400, and then petrol on top... I'd probably end out a bit better off, but there wouldn't be much in it, and it's probably safer to truck her. The last bit (an hour or so extra) I'll be borrowing my uncles car, and hiring a float, and doing that myself because trucking companies don't usually go that far out of their way. 

It will cost more to move her than she's probably worth... but I like her  I just hope its better in this new place.


----------



## Saranda

Ugh, Snickers tore his riding flysheet in the arena yesterday... Now there's a big, wide rip down one side - fortunately, it will stay under the saddle flap. On the bright side - I'm usually not a fan of particular clinicians' merchandise, but riding and groundwork "sticks" and strings by Honza Blaha really, really suit my needs by their lenght and weight. And yesterday I received mine, at last! Tried them out with Snickers and it was sooo much more comfortable to do our groundwork than with a normal lunging whip!


----------



## nyx

Haha my car is much the same, I have a swift.  
I think your right, the trucks are prob alot more comfortable for her too.  
Where are you taking your horse, can I ask?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Grrrrrrr, I feel like growling.


----------



## nyx

No ones stopping you! Lol


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Skyseternalangel said:


> Grrrrrrr, I feel like growling.


Like this, Maggie? Growl away, it's always a good way to release stress/express emotion/scare annoying people away


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yep exactly like that! 

At work today, and I chatted with Wallaby about it, but my coworkers were gossiping/trash talking other people at work for over 3 hours!!! It did my head in  

At least they'll be gone soon.. couple of days actually. But yeah today was not nice at all.

And my back hurts too


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Well, I just had a co-worker come in and complain that my cough was annoying her. Hello?! I think it might be annoying me a bit more!! I've taken as much cough medicine as I can and still no joy. So she's just gonna have to put up with it, because I have waaaaay too much work to take a day off, and my flat doesn't have a place for me to work OR any internet.

Any reason why you're back's hurting, Maggie?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well my trainer booted me off my workstation so I got stuck in this other office and it has THE WORST CHAIR EVER. No support for my back so it's easy for me to fail to sit up tall after I wear out.

But wow that's rude of your coworker.. you can't help your coughing.. sheesh.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hmmm...bad office chairs are the worst! I work for a university and we have very vocal and well-mobilised staff unions, so thankfully workplace health and safety a pretty big priority. But when I worked in the library I was constantly working too fast and too hard (my stupid competitiveness coming out) and I ended up getting tennis elbow from pushing bunches of large books along shelves and shelving big art books full of colour plates with one hand... I'm an idiot...


----------



## Saranda

I share your pain for gossipers at work, Sky. I have plenty of them where I work. Women mostly, of course. They will trash talk all day long about who wears what, who looks how, who did this or that "wrong", and so on. Sometimes it seems that clothes, men and how their kids' poop looks like are the only things that truly occupy them... Luckily, I work alone in a separate office, but it still gets on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

The sad ones here always go on and on about what a good idea it is to marry a rich man...sheesh!! I think I'm allergic to men with money - all the guys I've actually gone out with willingly have been broke. And...umm...what happened to love? One was actually saying she thought she'd sold herself short with her husband because of his earning capacity *facepalm*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's like they HAVE to keep talking about something.. so they are left with belittling and trashing everyone they can think of. Just... blehhh!


----------



## Saskia

nyx said:


> Haha my car is much the same, I have a swift.
> I think your right, the trucks are prob alot more comfortable for her too.
> Where are you taking your horse, can I ask?


We're moving to Katoomba! 

It probably isn't a very exciting place but I'm excited. 

It's actually on the way to you, if you were going via Sydney at least.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia said:


> We're moving to Katoomba!
> 
> It probably isn't a very exciting place but I'm excited.
> 
> It's actually on the way to you, if you were going via Sydney at least.


Nah, Katoomba is beautiful!! My parents have been trying to move there for years but can never get the money together to buy. Some houses even back onto the valley so you have an amazing view from the back garden! And you can see the fog roll down the streets on colder days. And the air is so dang CLEAN. Hope you love it


----------



## cowgirl928

wow you should all come visit my place of work for vacation :lol: we love each other and act like a huge family! It's fun  we have potlucks together, hang out with each other, drink together even! It's wonderful  ...and we need more workers if ya'll are interested.....:wink:

You got tennis elbow from pushing books? wow. You are one dedicated and competitive worker.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

cowgirl928 said:


> wow you should all come visit my place of work for vacation :lol: we love each other and act like a huge family! It's fun  we have potlucks together, hang out with each other, drink together even! It's wonderful  ...and we need more workers if ya'll are interested.....:wink:
> 
> You got tennis elbow from pushing books? wow. You are one dedicated and competitive worker.


Yup. Admittedly the books weighed about 50-60kgs all up, and the angle wasn't ideal. I used to shelve around 400kg books in a 3 hr shift, and I worked about 5-6 shifts a week (a lot of doubles). I think I recorded doing 2.5 metric tons of books in a week once...and that was in between doing uni and stuff.

Ah, your workplace sounds like a lovely, lovely place! I have a (male) boss like that but most of the other people...*sigh* female-dominated workplaces don't suit me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh we do too  Just the two, well more like one for sure.. the other just does it to fit in.

But they'll be gone in a bit so only a matter of time!


----------



## nyx

Saskia said:


> We're moving to Katoomba!
> 
> It probably isn't a very exciting place but I'm excited.
> 
> It's actually on the way to you, if you were going via Sydney at least.


Katoomba is very beautiful and scenic, your lucky!  
It is on the way to Sydney for me, I go through there quiet a bit. I bought a horse from there a few years ago. 

Hope you love it.


----------



## cowgirl928

well i work at a hospital on a med-surg floor (surgery patients) and most patients call our nurses station the "hen house" because we are always laughing and having fun  one of our floor philosophies is that laughter is the best medicine! we only have 5 men that work on our floor lol they are teased incessantly like sisters and brothers would tease each other <3 ahh I love my coworkers  

Do you have to wrap your elbow now? I can't imagine what a pain that would be, not to mention painful and irritating. 

well then skyseternalangel you just have to hold your breath for now and stick it out! I say get a big mug of coffee and sit back laughing to yourself at how silly/petty their conversation is


----------



## cowgirl928

so since you guys are in Australia and New Zealand are you awake right now for work? What time is it there?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's 8:16pm atm here  Just finishing up the evening


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hmm...maybe it's just office ladies then! Lol. I love male-dominated workplaces - all the chat is about sport and girls and cars. And there's friendly competition, and generally more beer in the work fridges lol.

It's 6.16pm - just finished the two reports I had to write today. Only two more to get out, both to be finished by tomorrow. Then I'm going to spend as much of my weekend as I can with my nutty horse lol.


----------



## cowgirl928

lol its 3:15 in the morning here. this is what I get for working night shifts! wait you are just starting your weekend?! It's Wednesday here! ....weird...

Nahh we are all country down to earth girls. There are only a few that are wimpy pansies. but we are mostly country beer people that sit on their pontoons or talk about ranching and hot men and the occasional hot doctor....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It'll be Thursday tomorrow, but no. I work 8am-5pm as most people do  I just finished work 3 hours ago or so.


----------



## cowgirl928

this whole time thing is confusing. 

I work 6:30 pm-7 am for 3 days in a row, then I get 1 day off then work 9-6 the next three days  

What do you do for a living?


----------



## nyx

Nah its Wednesday here too lol Wednesday evening


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Research here - into social issues and the nonprofit sector. I usually work 9am-8pm + work at home on weekends. I'm a bit of a workaholic lol, and besides there's always so much to do. I've worked a fair few crazy long 'days' - last one I did was 31hrs a few weeks ago. And a did a solid month where I worked every waking hour (on the bus, while I ate, at work, at home) and only had 3 hrs of sleep at night (and I'd sleep next to a notepad so I could write more stuff when I woke up every hour). That kind of stuffed up my health though...


----------



## cowgirl928

and I thought i was a workaholic...man oh man you got me beat! you really love your job I assume?


----------



## Saranda

And it's 11:43 AM here.  Sitting at work, waiting for lunch brake.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yep! I love working in general, but the stuff I do has really good real-world outcomes. One piece of work I collaborated on ended up in funding for 70 fitted apartments for people in homelessness, other stuff I've done has helped fund programs for rehabilitating juvenile offenders, helping 'problem' families etc. But sometimes I love work a bit too much, and practically kill myself to meet deadlines and my own quality expectations...


----------



## cowgirl928

you need sleep. and a clone or two. 

What do you do for a living Saranda?


----------



## Saranda

Wow, that's some impressive good work you're doing, EvilHorseOfDoom!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am a workaholic but currently I am a secretary for an IT company so I do all the fun secretarial work plus some stuff on the PC haha


----------



## Saranda

I work in the Municipal Police of our capital city and I'm the chiefs' secretary/office manager. Actually, I dislike white collar jobs, but I earn enough here for my and my animals' living, and the job market is rough right now, so I'm sticking to what I have.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Thanks, Saranda. It was the only thing getting me out of bed in the morning when I was ill! That and Brock's mountain of bills :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I get to dress up 4/5 days. Fridays are casual so jeans and a shirt but last time I wore skinnies, heeled boots, and a rocket tee with crazy hair. I was going for "freaky friday"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sorry, rocker.. as in Rock n Roll.

I'm so tired.. I'm definitely going to bed soon haha. Can't get enough of this juice though. Pineapple orange.. mmm!


----------



## cowgirl928

yeah im going to bed now. its 4 am here lol so goodnight all!

Little One is checking out! (little one is my nickname because I'm a pipsqueak of only 4 foot 10 inches) so by all means call me such if you want to. I can't change my name anyways on here even though it was not the best choice...

ok enough rambling its time for bed. 

nite everyone!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Night! Dream of horses


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Goodnight, enjoy your day tomorrow!

I'll be a happy bunny. One less gossip around (I know I whine a lot.. I'm in that blehhhh mood but slowly plucking myself out!)

You know what I really like to do when I'm not feeling well? (Which today was a classic "I feel like absolute crap" day) I like to dress 10x better than usual. Spend more time, don better outfits. So despite feeling bleh, I look more like wow. 

Does anyone else do things like that?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yep!! Only way to get me wearing make-up, unless I'm seeing the boyfriend and feel like making a particular effort. Whenever I'm feeling sick/down/moody, I do the whole kit and caboodle and it makes me feel a bit better. Don't do my nails, though - not much of them left lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Right? I'm a wreck with my nails. They're either partial stubs and some long (recent haha... will explain in a bit) or they're too long and my face literally gets sliced up.

So the first bit because when I'm nervous I chew on them. But since they take ages to grow, I only chew on like a particular nail.. my thumb. So when that's as low as it goes, I move onto another one xP So they're all... awkward heights. Slowly getting out of that habit. Just a nervous 'tick'

Then the second one.. well I guess I have intense dream reactions. My dreams can be intense but when I wake up with scratches all over my neck and face... yeah. 

I actually once woke up with bruises all around my legs. Small ones the size of a dime. VERY odd.


But yeah for work I do clean face with foundation powder (not much) and then some eyeliner and mascara. Just so I look warm and inviting. Otherwise my eyes get very.. blended? Like my green eyes + lighter eyelashes + eyebrows = washed out look?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha I'm the same with my nails. I did use this stuff which made them taste awful and I stopped biting them, and they grew nice and long...then I bought Brock and I believe it is _impossible _to have decent nails when working with a horse. Besides them being filthy all the time, they'd always break when I was lungeing or something.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh yeah? Mine get really dirty but haven't broken except once. They caught on the gate.. I stopped to close it and Sky kept walking after this lil mare (the jackrabbit... grrr) but other than that they stayed kosher (well besides being clamped on that one time haha!)

I think you have a point..


----------



## Saranda

I take not much interest in what I wear and how I look. Of course, I am tidy and clean, and I dress what suits my looks, but I usually don't go for anything fancy and my favourite combination is jeans, sneakers and a t-shirt. There are days when I choose to wear skirts, dresses and such, and I dress more girly for my work, but you won't see me wearing more than minimal makeup, short skirts or shirts, etc. As for nails - I use no polish and I cut them down to the skin. An old habit from my years by the piano. I also find it more comfortable to have such nails around barn, trekking, and such. And they look better, as one of my pinkies was mutilated when I was a child and I can't grow a longer or prettier nail on it anyway.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

You play piano too, Saranda? Yeah long nails are useless for piano, clicketty-clacketty! Unless I'm sick I don't wear a smidgen of makeup, I feel like some other person even just wearing a bit of lipstick lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I used to play it for 8 years and got pretty good at it. Although I actually enjoyed it, my main teacher/trainer was very strict and hard on me, so I gradually lost my interest and quit it as soon as my parents had no saying in what I choose to do with my life. Had it been their way, I'd be a musician, sing in the Opera choir and play the piano for a living. But the environment among "classical" musicians around here is mostly horrible, people are willing to go over bodies just to acheive what they want...and I didn't want to be a part of it.

Now that I've had some years of rest, I'd actually like to start playing the piano again... Just for myself now, not for the ambitions of others.


----------



## poppy1356

So nice to see some people are still up. I love wearing makeup but I don't too much anymore because I can't afford the good stuff and I'm allergic to cheap makeup  I'm actually allergic to just about anything with scents or dyes in it. 
But my nails are hopeless. They break off at the barn so I keep them short. And I have a bad habit of biting my nails so short helps that as well.

Lizzy took a little nap in my arms yesterday as I was talking. She is sometimes like a very large puppy and just loves to be around her humans. And I was keeping the flies off her face hehe. 

There's too many pages since yesterday afternoon that I just can't keep up with everybody.


----------



## Saranda

Well, I'll be up for a long time. It's only midday here.  

Just thought of another reason why I enjoy this forum so much. Though I'm not a native English speaker, this is my favourite "second" language, however, not much opportunities to use it in my life outside the internet. Well, I read books in English and watch movies in English, but I'd have so much less English speaking people to talk with if not for you all.


----------



## poppy1356

Well you certainly write very well for a second language. English isn't the easiest language to pick up with our odd grammar and such.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! Actually, English is pretty easy compared to Latvian. Of course, I don't know it perfectly, but I feel that if I had to learn Latvian from a scratch, it would be much harder than learning English. Our grammar is pretty much like German grammar, which was impossible for me to learn properly during high school.  And Latin is also pretty tricky, but it really helps to understand such languages as Italian, Spanish, French and other of the same branch.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha I took German in highschool and I did way better in that class than in my English class. But really English is the only language I can carry on a conversation in. Lucky you got to learn so many languages.


----------



## Saranda

Yes, I'm grateful for that to my parents. They sent me to an English kindergarten when I was almost four already, and to an English school later, and helped me to get the basics of a couple more languages. It was a very wise thing of them to do.


----------



## poppy1356

Yes it was. I'm from a very rural community so at our highschool there was Spanish or German but nothing prior to highschool. I went to a very small private school but no foreign languages there. Still hasn't really picked up that you should start teaching other languages at a young age instead of starting in highschool. I know when I have kids they will be going to one of those pre-schools that have a second language program. It helps so much later on in life. Especially for college.


----------



## Saranda

True. The earlier you start learning a new language, the easier it is. I picked up some German and most of my Russian skills just from watching some tv shows and cartoons when I was no older than 4 - nobody even taught me that, I just gradually started understanding and speaking Russian on my own.


----------



## poppy1356

That's cool. That would have been funny for your parents that you just started speaking a new language one day haha. I wish my grandma would have taught me Polish when I was little. That would have been different and it would have helped her stay fluent too. I'm actually surprised my dad never learned it either.


----------



## Saranda

My mom is half Polish and she knows the language well, but I somehow never had the motivation to learn this language. As for Russian - well, my parents used to speak Russian to avoid me understanding "adult" topics. Great was their surprise when I casually commented on something...in Russian, of course. They had to change the "secret" language from that day on.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh I can only imagine their surprise. My uncle encountered something like that. He was visiting us in Wisconsin Dells, which is a huge tourist attraction town and most places hire foreigners for the summer. So he went to grab some lunch at a fast food place and most the employees were Russian. They were gossiping about all of the Americans and basically trash talking us. So my uncle just casually ordered his lunch in Russian. They all just starred and didn't say another word. He knows 5 languages I believe, he's lived in many countries so I can't keep track.


----------



## Saranda

He must have a very interesting life - having experienced so much!

I hate generalizing, but too many Russians are like that... Overly proud about themselves, arrogant and nationalistic. Not all, of course, I know some very nice Russian people, but all in all their mentality is just too different from mine.


----------



## poppy1356

I've heard that about them. Never met anyone actually from Russia though. I also have no desire to ever go there. I would like to visit Poland and see where my family is from and everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

On a side note - a heat wave has hit this side of the world... Summer fans are happy, of course, but not me - I have to train with Snickers, but the heat and sun attract too many horseflies for any work to be possible, so I have to give him a few days off... I don't enjoy this at all.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh no how hot has it gotten there? I'm over summer already. Makes lizzy cranky and me too. Horseflies suck. We have mutant flies this year like the size of a hummingbird, no joke. Lizzy has had a swollen mass from one biting her. I must go through a bottle of fly spray a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

We have all kinds of horseflies and other bugs here. And in all shapes and sizes, too. If I lead Snickers out of the shelter to groom him and do a little training, he goes nuts in his effort to get rid of those darn bugs, up to the level that it becomes hard to put a flysheet on him. With a little discipline he goes back to normal, but I feel it is even a tad cruel to make him work in such circumstances... 

I hope the heat will pass, soon. I don't tolerate it well, either, everything over 25 by Celsium is too hot for me, but now it's going over 30 & clear skies. My favourite time of the year is fall, and favourite temperatures during that time - around 15 to 20 by Celsium. No sun, preferably.


----------



## Shenee

Hey am i able to join the convo or nah i see its a 20 somethings convo... But... Im twenty this year soo i was wondering if it was all goood or narhhh ? Cheers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - I love a nice fall morning with the sun shining and just cool enough that a sweatshirt and jeans are necissary. I try to make Lizzy do something if its just a short walk. She's older and I don't want her to just stand around all day as that just isn't good on her joints. But she always gets a nice cool bath afterwards to get all that icky sweat off. I found some wonderful fly spray that works great and is on the cheaper side, it almost lasts a whole day so she's usually fine when we're working.

Shenee - I'm pretty sure it would be alright. You're close enough to 20.


----------



## Shenee

Thanks  is fall spring?? And im guessing Lizzy is a horse? Hope its ok me joining in  and im guess your both either from america orrrr uk? 

Thanks again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Fall is autumn, Lizzy is indeed a horse and I am from Latvia. Nice to have you here, Shenee.


----------



## poppy1356

I hope my Lizzy is a horse :shock:

Sometimes she tries to talk like a human though :lol:


----------



## Failbhe

I used to be pretty good at speaking French, I took it in school and spent a summer in Quebec (Canada's French-speaking province) and a summer in France. But after 10 years of not using it, it's pretty much gone! If people talk very slowly I can understand most of it, but I can't put a sentence together to save my life. I like the idea of learning languages, but my brain seems to leak like a sieve!


----------



## Saranda

Pretty much the same with me and Italian. I used to learn it for 6 years, even took an international exam and got a certificate proving that my skills are intermediate and I can enter Italian universities without a language skill test for foreigners. However, after some 5 years without practice, I can barely put a sentence together speaking, have near to zero skills in writing, but I can understand newspaper articles and simple sentences if I read/hear them. A shame, really, but I've got nowhere to practice and I'm a bit too shy to improve my skills in forums.


----------



## CowgurlUp91

My name is Jenna... I am 20 yrs old (almost 21) and a horse nut. I own a 9 yr old AQHA 16.2 hand buckskin mare that I'm breaking/training, a 9 yr old 14.2 hand grade bay gelding that is my pride and joy (I trained him is jumping, barrels, poles, roping, starting bulldogging, leads grand entries with flag, is a lesson horse for kids, does trick riding with me in the parades, etc...), and a yearling AQHA gelding that is already 14 hands


----------



## nyx

Im soooo annoyed. 
Went out surveying one of my jobs today and in a little tiny paddock with next to no grass in it was this sweet looking old gelding. 
He would have been about 20 just a guess, he was lame due to over grown hooves  
He enjoyed standing close to me and following where I went but would not allow me to pat him, so im guessing he hasnt been handled in quiet a ling time either.. 
It just really upsets me how someone can leave such a gorgeous boy in a poor paddock just to waste away. I dont know the case for certian but it sure looks like it. 
I just want to take him hone for some tlc


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

nyx said:


> Im soooo annoyed.
> Went out surveying one of my jobs today and in a little tiny paddock with next to no grass in it was this sweet looking old gelding.
> He would have been about 20 just a guess, he was lame due to over grown hooves
> He enjoyed standing close to me and following where I went but would not allow me to pat him, so im guessing he hasnt been handled in quiet a ling time either..
> It just really upsets me how someone can leave such a gorgeous boy in a poor paddock just to waste away. I dont know the case for certian but it sure looks like it.
> I just want to take him hone for some tlc


:evil: Makes me so cross. I remember seeing a half-starved bunch of horses, some with super-skinny foals at foot, in a horrible mud-bowl paddock when I was a kid. Made me so sad. Can you ring the RSPCA about him?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> I used to play it for 8 years and got pretty good at it. Although I actually enjoyed it, my main teacher/trainer was very strict and hard on me, so I gradually lost my interest and quit it as soon as my parents had no saying in what I choose to do with my life. Had it been their way, I'd be a musician, sing in the Opera choir and play the piano for a living. But the environment among "classical" musicians around here is mostly horrible, people are willing to go over bodies just to acheive what they want...and I didn't want to be a part of it.
> 
> Now that I've had some years of rest, I'd actually like to start playing the piano again... Just for myself now, not for the ambitions of others.


Saranda, your experience sounds _exactly _like mine. They had me down to be an opera singer, even christened me Maria after Maria Callas. I used to threaten to yell until I ruined my voice when I was a teen, because I really did NOT want to get into the opera scene. Waaaaay too witchy and competitive. I learned piano and still play (I enjoy it more now I'm not made to practice) and also did singing, first in a choir then opera. Taught myself the flute and recorder. Music school was nice, but the career expectations my parents had were not fun. They're both artists and we were all required to learn at least one instrument from as young an age as possible. One brother did guitar, the other trumpet, one sister recorder and clarinet (the other sister is 5 and yet to choose - she's proving less tractable than we were LOL).


----------



## nyx

Hey good idea! I think I will so they can do an investigation. One of his hooves were short at the front and long at the back so I guess its rotated. And he seemed to have many founder rings.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh that's awful!!  Poor thing, some days I think people should have to have a licence to buy/keep a horse. So they would have to pass an exam showing that they had the basic knowledge to keep one, and if they abused or neglected a horse they could lose the licence and not be able to buy again...


----------



## nyx

I agree, it should be the case for any animal. 
I just wanted to take him home so bad! I could tell he really wanted some company too, poor old thing. He just deserves better, so im going to give the RSPCA a call and see if they can do anything :/


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yep - it's amazing how many people are guilty of ignorant cruelty to fish... You have to have a licence for most reptiles and amphibians, why not all animals? I think I might start lobbying for this. Doesn't have to be full of red tape or onerous, just a registry with a licence that you have to present. People will still find a way around it, but I think it would reduce the problems born of ignorance at least.

Crossing fingers the RSPCA do something about it!


----------



## nyx

Me too.. 
Im calling them now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Saranda

I am starting to think that maybe it's time to report the lesson barn I bought Snickers from. The horses there are getting skinnier, the pastures are waaay overgrazed, they don't get fed hay during the day and their workload is as ginormous as ever.


----------



## nyx

You should do it. I feel so much better now after reporting that poor old horse. 

The lady I called said its definatley a case of neglect and an inspecter will be out to see him. And I can chase the case up in a few weeks.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That's good you can chase it up! Hooray for nyx


----------



## Skyseternalangel

An overall much better day with the lack of gossip.. phew!

But man I... they gotta stop cornering me for convos. I'm behind a desk, I say hi.. to say hi. Not to beg for your life story or to talk about something I really have no interest in :/ :/ :/ And being stuck behind a desk sucks for situations like that!

But on the other hand, enjoyed some of the convos and people are beginning to smile when they see me instead of give me funny looks so.. mission accomplished there!

Still doing well with all of the names, but still lots I'm having trouble with. It's only been 9 days..


----------



## nyx

If nothing happens im stealing him lol. 
Yes his old and no good for riding but he still deserves to be loved not wasting away by himself. 
Im sure they will act on it though.


----------



## Saranda

Good job, nyx! 

I am so very sleepy right now... Wish I could just snuggle in my bed, with my cats sleeping by my side, and have a good, long nap.


----------



## Saskia

That's good that you reported it. 

I'm moving tomorrow...kinda nervous. I hope I find somewhere to live soon. I said goodbye to Rosie, so I hope she'll be okay for a couple of weeks. I have so much stuff!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Good luck on the move, Saskia!


----------



## cowgirl928

I'm sure you will find a place! don't worry about it but just look and keep an open mind


----------



## Saranda

Good luck, Saskia!


----------



## nyx

Katoomba is beautiful, youll love it.


----------



## Saskia

Hopefully! 

I do like Katoomba, which is why I am moving there, the rest of my family lives in the lower mountains and Sydney, but those places aren't really for me. 

I'm looking at a house tomorrow, and two on Saturday, as well as the horse agistment place on Saturday, so hopefully one of those will pan out.


----------



## Saranda

A quick topic I thought of - in what ways are you similar to your horse (the closest one, if you have several)? Did the similarities evolved over time of ownership, or were they apparent when you still weren't that close? And do you aggree that each horse is exactly the way you need to overcome different issues with your presonality and life in general?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We both spook at stupid things.

My school's vending machine scared me like crazy. He jumps at barrels or deer.. lol


----------



## Saskia

When I was impatient at a horse I used to have I would stamp my foot at her, and then in the end when I was doing something didn't like she'd snort at me (her version of growling) and stomp her foot repetitively.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha well lizzy and I both have zero patience, hate the rain, have lazy days, not too fond of most people, and as my bf says, we are both a pain in the *** and opinionated haha. she's so much like me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

arent we all like our horses to some extent tho? I mean Hunny is as blonde as they get, and so am I. sometimes she even has dur blonde moments, its hilarious! and she is stubborn at times, but usually ready to go. She hates standing still but will do what is asked if it is asked in the right way. She would rather get a neck massage then treats on some days, and i swear she understands me when i joke and call her a hag because i get the look of the devil when i do that.....oh well she knows i love her


----------



## gypsygirl

me and gypsy are a lot alike too. my bf says we are both demanding and spoiled !

but really we are perfectionist and we like to have fun and we are just a little bit wild. and we do have our opinions


----------



## Failbhe

We are both VERY impatient. If Wyn feels that I'm not being clear with what I'm asking her to do she gets very irritable. She has a better work ethic than I do, though... I don't think there's a lazy bone in that horse's body! It's good for me, though. Like right now, I'm half-awake and would REALLY like to go back to bed... I won't, though - mostly because I know how disgusted she would be with me!


----------



## WIRider

Hey all. new to the forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm hoping you don't run me out, even though I'll be 30 shortly. My name is Josh, rode my first horse when I was 5, fell off my first horse when I was 6 and been in love with horses ever since. Grew up with Haflingers (dad's big into driving) but was always more of a rider. Broke quite a few of them under saddle, then went off to college and ended up getting a job in central Wisconsin away from my famly's farm. Just now getting back into the horse world. Haven't ridden consistently for about 5 years. And I'm pretty sure i'm going through withdrawals. Anyway, glad to be here, going to be buying my first Wisconsin horse here shortly and I'll keep you all updated on how it goes.


----------



## poppy1356

What?! A guy joined this thread :shock: :lol: Welcome and I'm pretty sure 30 would still count since the old people's thread starts at 40 hehe.

I see you now live in Stevens Point... my best friend lived there all through college. 

I love haflingers, they are so darn cute. 

What type of horse are you getting now?


----------



## WIRider

I didn't read every post, but am I seriously the only guy in this thread? It's about typical though. When I was in college I worked at a barn that did guided trail rides and I was the only guy there.

Right now A friend of mine is trying to sell me her 5 yo TB mare. She's beautiful, but I haven't met her yet, so I don't know much about her. Have to admit, I've never worked with a TB before, and I've heard they can be stubborn and high strung.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yea I'm pretty sure you are the only guy. But yes there needs to be more guys around this area that like horses. At my barn my bf is the only guy that is always around, except for one parent who also has a horse. I feel bad for him always being stuck with all of us girls.

I've never ridden a TB but I have an Arab and they are similar. So with that good luck. I love my Lizzy but some days...


----------



## WIRider

I've ridden plenty of Arabs. So if they are similar I'll probably be ok. I guess she still needs some work though, so i'm looking forward to that. I love training horses. First mare i ever trained was a haflinger (of course) and she is now used for kiddie rides at a farm local to my parents. From what I hear she absolutely loves the attention. And she did not like the saddle when I first put it on her. Dad always joked that she thought she was an arab because of how she carried herself.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha Arabs can be fun. But I'm pretty sure a TB's gait is nothing like an arab just that they are hot and their temperment can be similar. My mare needed all the work. She was barely halter broke, meaning you could get a halter on her but after that it was a fight. You will probably find many threads on here about her and her ways. 

I really want a haffy, especially in winter when they are even cuter. Oh and if you ever want to train a runaway, crazy arab with zero self preservation let me know haha.


----------



## WIRider

HA HA, i agree haffies are pretty fuzzy in the winter. Takes forever to brush out all the hair come spring though.


----------



## poppy1356

Shop vac... lol


----------



## AmyL15

To be completely honest we should all just use each other for support on our horses. I am 15 and I have a loan horse called Todd. My name is Amy and I love hearing critique about my riding. I don't take it personally! I have been told many times I am a 'brilliant rider' but I just love hearing ways to improve.


----------



## poppy1356

There's a thread for teens here 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-teens-129909/


----------



## WIRider

you tell her poppy. 

I never thought of using a shop vac to get the hair off. Maybe that's because we didn't have electricity in our barn until I was in high school. Had to walk them up the house and run an extension cord out the window to trim bridle paths.


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe it is my goal for spring. Dear Lizzy was still in kill mode this spring when she was sheading out so a shop vac would have been suicide for me. 

A few extension cords could probably do the trick haha if you don't have electricity in the barn now.


----------



## WIRider

Well, once I wasn't around to do as much, that's when dad decided to put electricity in his barn. I don't have my own barn, so my horse(s) will be boarded and the place I like has outlets all over the place.


----------



## poppy1356

How did you see at night without electricity?? I love boarding. I don't have to wake up early to feed even though I still do. And there's always someone to ride with, or to find my horse came back without me (she hasn't done this yet but we had a close call). 

May I ask where you will be boarding? I think my friend had her horse boarded up there for a bit.


----------



## WIRider

We used a lot of flashlights. We used to keep a wicker basket by the door with flashlights and batteries. I invested (heavily) on the kind you can clip on the bill of a hat. They were a life savers. We also had a bunch you could in your mouth. The worst was when the hydrant by the barn froze up and I'd have to carry two 5 gallon buckets of water, while holding a flashlight in my mouth, 100 yards or so from the house to the barn.

I'll be using Heartland Stables. I have a few friends that keep thier horses there, and it's a very nice place.


----------



## poppy1356

I'm pretty sure I've heard of them. We had a pipe freeze this winter at my barn so I had to remember to carry a bucket with me to get water out of the troughs. My horse needs her feed watered down. It was a pain. 

Where is everybody else here? There's usually quite the lively bunch late night early morning. Those darn Aussies .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

Lakotababii said:


> So kinda off topic, but I need to get this off my chest. Does anyone else have in-laws that drive you nuts?!


Yes, I have a mother in law, and 3 sisters in law. Only one of the sisters in law doesn't make me want to run screaming headfirst into a wall.


----------



## nyx

Haha, us aussies gotta sleep!  

My inlaws arnt that bad, although they have the potential to drive me nuts but I ignore it. 
Father in law turns 50 next month like two weeks before my birthday and so they 'coincidently' planned his 50th the exact day that I turn 21. 
They live 2 hours away and my parents live 7hours away so that means my 21st cant be changed as my rents have already taken time off to get here which isnt easy for them. So now my partner has to stay fir my 21st then travel two hours for the 50th then come straight back home for work. 

Soooo annoying!!! But I keep my cool. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

My in laws are within 20 minutes of us. And my mother in law in particular wants to give us her advice on absolutely everything we do. And yet, when I offer my opinion on something she's doing, I'm stepping out of line. I'm just thankful that, for the most part, my wife and I are on the same page and she doesn't get mad when I **** her mother off, which I seem to be very good at.


----------



## cowgirl928

lol my only inlaws are the ones that are married to my siblings


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh I love my bf's family. Eventually they will be my in-laws so I consider them as such. His father lives across the street and I go over there to have coffee or just to chit chat quite a bit even without the boy. I go to his family functions without him all the time. Being an airline pilot doesn't really give him holidays off so I take his place lol. 

Oh and I think my dear Lizzy has finally settled down. We had a perfect ride tonight in the arena. Stopped, turned and didn't take off. I think this mare magic stuff really works. For $8 a month it's totally worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

yay! small victories  

well I dated this guy for over 2 years and considered his parents my in laws. then we broke up. story over lol


----------



## poppy1356

I'm glad I broke up with all the previous guys. When I look back I just wonder wth was I thinking?! Lol. My current bf is stuck with me since I moved 200 miles from my friends and family to be with him. So I also had to adopt his family since I rarely see mine. 

But hey at least you can still do what you want right? And no guy can get pouty that you spend too much time with your horse or spend more money on her lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Went to read a book in my bed last evening at 7PM.
Woke up this morning at 7AM.
Well, at least I had a good sleep.  And dreamt a strange dream of two orphaned foals I had to take care of. One of them couldn't walk, so I massaged him all the time and carried him around on hands with me.


----------



## nyx

Lol wow a 12 hour sleep! 
Wish I could go home to bed atm!


----------



## Saranda

I'm a bit dizzy, but otherwise ok, lol.

My only inlaw is my brother's wife and she is a very nice girl, we have good relationships.

Aaand...WOW, a gut in this thread! Nice, though - welcome. 

As for similarities between Snickers and me - well, we are very alike. Both tricksters, both can be lazy as hell, both very proud of ourselves and seeking admiration of our closest ones.


----------



## nyx

Whats something new I can do with the training of my filly? 
I feel like doing something totally different!


----------



## Saranda

Have you tried ground driving? You could also try out training at liberty, teaching her how to follow you around, back up, disengage hindquarters, trot by your side, etc. without a halter and a lead.


----------



## nyx

Getting up to ground driving soon.  
She follows me around like a puppy but by my side is a good idea! 
That could be my weekend mission lol


----------



## WIRider

Well, last night I met the horse I'm probably going to be buying. She's a 5 yo TB mare. I'll put up some pictures when I get some. She is currently owned by a friend of mine who recently bought a mustang and decided she doesn't have the time to work with Mellzy. Good for me cause she'll sell me the horse cheap. But she's no where near broke. She's been messed with plenty, she's friendly in the pasture, has had some ground work done, and had a saddle on but no rider. She let me pick up her feet, a little stubborn with the rear feet, but still lifted them for me. She's got a sassy attitude, and doesn't really care for women. I'll pop in with periodic updates when I start working her more.


----------



## poppy1356

So I have decided I want an Aussie saddle. So now I need to find things to sell. Trail riding in a dressage saddle can be a pain since there's no rings to tie anything to. And western saddles hurt my knees like no other so Aussie looks good to me. Pretty excited, even though it will probably be months before I can have the spare money.


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider said:


> Well, last night I met the horse I'm probably going to be buying. She's a 5 yo TB mare. I'll put up some pictures when I get some. She is currently owned by a friend of mine who recently bought a mustang and decided she doesn't have the time to work with Mellzy. Good for me cause she'll sell me the horse cheap. But she's no where near broke. She's been messed with plenty, she's friendly in the pasture, has had some ground work done, and had a saddle on but no rider. She let me pick up her feet, a little stubborn with the rear feet, but still lifted them for me. She's got a sassy attitude, and doesn't really care for women. I'll pop in with periodic updates when I start working her more.


Oh have fun with a mare... such little diva's they are. Odd she doesn't like women though, usually it's the other way around.


----------



## Failbhe

Lizzy is only 14.3 hands, right? (Just snooped in your barn) The aussie saddle I tried on Wyn (14.2 hands) looked absolutely ridiculous. She looked like she was going to collapse under that thing. I assumed (after looking at lots of pictures of them) that they were essentially an English saddle with poleys, but apparently they're a lot bigger. They get really good reviews from a lot of people so I really thought one would work for us - NOPE. At least, not the one I tried. Not saying that all of them will necessarily be like that, but be careful... is there one you can see/try on your horse, or would you be ordering online (like I did)?

This is the one I got - Kimberly Outback


----------



## WIRider

My dad swears by his aussie saddle and he uses it on a haffy. She's just barely 15 hh and looks fine with it. It's a nice saddle, he says it's real comfortable for trail riding. And i don't know if this is true of all Aussie saddles, but his is a fraction of the weight of the western saddle he has. Personally, I prefer a western, but that's just me.


----------



## poppy1356

Yes it would be from Down Under and I would order online BUT Wallaby's Lacey has the one I want and other than being rounder(hehe) than Lizzy they are basically the same horse. And I think it looks quite charming on her but it is also the synthetic one and the picture looks a bit smaller than the leather one.

Oh yea and I've never actually measured Lizzy I was just told she was 14.3 but we know how true everything else was that I was told...... So perhaps she is taller, I should measure her tonight now.

Plus if you order from their website you can send in the wither tracing and all her measurements to get a near perfect fit, which is almost impossible for her.

Oh yes and I think she is loosing weight again...I'm hoping it's just the stress of the heat and flies since it has been just horrible. But she also started to loose weight after I put her in a different paddock with mean horses since her normal paddock doesn't have shelter and storms have been through all week. I will notice when she looses 1 lbs so that could be it too. She is with a more submissive horse now and it's cooling off a bit so I will see how she does in the next few days.

Oh can you tell I'm on three cups of coffee already. 

But I really hope this saddle would work. I've looked for used ones in my area, they don't exist. But the clearance section on their website is awesome.$199 for one right now.... trying to list everything I have for sale lol.


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider said:


> My dad swears by his aussie saddle and he uses it on a haffy. She's just barely 15 hh and looks fine with it. It's a nice saddle, he says it's real comfortable for trail riding. And i don't know if this is true of all Aussie saddles, but his is a fraction of the weight of the western saddle he has. Personally, I prefer a western, but that's just me.


 
Seriously send me a haffy. My other half can't say no when he sees the uber cuteness overload :lol:


----------



## Failbhe

WIRider said:


> My dad swears by his aussie saddle and he uses it on a haffy. She's just barely 15 hh and looks fine with it. It's a nice saddle, he says it's real comfortable for trail riding. And i don't know if this is true of all Aussie saddles, but his is a fraction of the weight of the western saddle he has. Personally, I prefer a western, but that's just me.


Do you know what brand it is? I've seen some pictures of aussies that look great, even on smaller horses. I have heard that the more you spend, generally the more compact the saddle. The one I got was a huge disappointment - it was way bigger and heavier than I thought it would be. The web site claims it's 20 pounds (not including stirrup irons) but unless those stirrups weigh close to 10 pounds each that's not accurate. It was easily just as heavy as my Western. I should have actually scaled it, and taken some pictures, before I packed it up and sent it back in disgust.


----------



## WIRider

Right now, I have no idea what the brand is. But i'll be back that way in a couple weeks for my sister's wedding, I'll do some research. Unless I can get dad to remember to look. I know he didn't buy it new. He got an amazing deal on it. He bought it off a friend of the family who picked it up at an estate sale. I think dad paid $150 for it. The guy he got it from paid the same but didn't know if it would fit his horse. Turns out it wasn't a good fit, so he sold it to dad. He's been using it ever since.


----------



## Failbhe

poppy1356 said:


> Plus if you order from their website you can send in the wither tracing and all her measurements to get a near perfect fit, which is almost impossible for her.


Yeah that really is fantastic that they offer that. When I was thinking about getting one I called Down Under and asked a couple questions (obviously not the RIGHT ones) but they were very friendly and informative - you should call them and ask how much the saddle weight INCLUDING stirrup irons, and measure how long the panels are. That way you at least have a clue what will be coming if you order it.


----------



## WIRider

Just for fun, here is a picture from my brother's wedding. That's me and my brother up on the wagon (i'm the one in brown), and dad's team. Mother/daughter team. Coleen (mom) is the blue halter, C-Breeze (daughter) is the crappy looking red halter.


----------



## Failbhe

WIRider said:


> Right now, I have no idea what the brand is. But i'll be back that way in a couple weeks for my sister's wedding, I'll do some research. Unless I can get dad to remember to look. I know he didn't buy it new. He got an amazing deal on it. He bought it off a friend of the family who picked it up at an estate sale. I think dad paid $150 for it. The guy he got it from paid the same but didn't know if it would fit his horse. Turns out it wasn't a good fit, so he sold it to dad. He's been using it ever since.


Yeah most people who try them seem to love them. That's why I was so surprised with my experiment - I thought I was ordering from a very reputable company (which they still are, I suppose, I did not like the saddle but it's not like they're engaged in shady business practices - that I know of!) If I had still had my big beefy quarter horse/percheron gelding, that saddle probably would have been perfect. However my dainty little arab x looked 10 sizes too small under that saddle.  I know Poppy's horse Lizzy is also an arab x so I'm concerned the same thing will happen with hers. Hopefully not, though - and even if the saddle is the same size, it should be lighter if it's a synthetic.


----------



## poppy1356

Aww those horses are just adorable. I really really want a heavy breed to kind of counter act the little dainty arab I have lol. 

Failbhe - The website said the synthetic was 17 pounds, which is what I think my wintec weighs without the leathers or anything, well maybe it weighs less, I don't own a scale so I can't weight it. I'm pretty sure my saddle pad for my dressage saddle looks rediculous on Lizzy haha it is huge. I've put a 16 in western saddle on her before and it didn't look to bad, I think her HUGE belly kind of makes it look ok lol. 

But yes I will call and ask a million questions for sure. I hate buying things online so I make sure it's exactly what I want first.


----------



## Failbhe

Poppy - was just looking back over the last couple posts and I noticed you had mentioned Lizzy looks like she's losing weight again - that sucks! I know how hard you've worked to get some meat on those bones. Are you going to call out the vet or not yet? I hope it's nothing serious.

Off topic - is your wife also into horses, WIRider? Kevin (my husband) thinks they're fun to have around (and he's very supportive of my addiction


----------



## Failbhe

haha oops posted that before I was done!

Anyway Kevin is very supportive, but he doesn't really ride. He's thinking maybe eventually he will though. I hope so!


----------



## gypsygirl

yay another person from wisconsin !!!

that picture is awesome


----------



## poppy1356

Well the vet for sure will be out before the end of August as she needs more blood drawn by then. But the last results showed her organs were all functioning perfectly so I'm really thinking it's just the heat, flies, or the fact the horses she was in with this last week. I feel her over every single day, I'm very paranoid about her weight so I notice immediately when she looses even one pound. She's in a different paddock now and if her weight goes back up then I know it was just the horses she was with wouldn't let her eat. She has never kicked another horse and won't. Sometimes I wish she would grow some balls and stand up for herself lol.

She's also been started on flax seed oil so I'm hoping that will help a bit. She could also be in that stage of work where she has lost a bit of fat as she's building muscle too, who knows, it's only been two days with prolly only like 5 lbs lost lol so I may be getting worried for nothing.


----------



## WIRider

Poppy - if Lizzy is losing weight, you might try mixing in a little beet pulp, it's a trick a lot of Amish guys use in the winters to put a little extra on thier horses. 

Failbhe - yes, my wife is very supportive of my love of horses. She didn't grow up around horses like I did, but she's an all around animal lover. And after seeing me with horses, she sees how much it means to me and how much I enjoy it. And I'm sure that once I get her riding Mellzy (once she's broke) I'll end up buying her a horse too.


----------



## poppy1356

gypsygirl said:


> yay another person from wisconsin !!!
> 
> that picture is awesome


 
I'm from Wisconsin!!! Just moved to MN last year haha.

Edit: I can't keep up!!! Ok WIRider - Lizzy is a special case haha, so right now I'm following the vet but beet pulp is on the list of things to try next. She's on 8 lbs of Safechoice a day so I would like to cut that back before I add more fillers like beet pulp. But thank you for the tip. It's not very economical to feed so much complete feed so beet pulp may become my friend this winter.


----------



## Failbhe

Right now Kevin's on this kick where he's convinced that we're going to buy him a Clydesdale (just to ride) and name it Bucky or Bitey.  I'm trying to persuade him otherwise... not that Clydes aren't lovely horses, but I'm not sure if I want one in my little pasture!!!


----------



## poppy1356

Awww you mean those little mini's can't pull him around? lol oh that would be hilarious.


----------



## WIRider

So apparently Kevin is rich if he wants to have a clyde just to ride. Those things eat as much 3 haffies. Just get him a big haffy gelding.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh no, no haffys or clydes for him! I vote for the little minis to pull him around. I have got to say I would absolutely die laughing if I ever saw Kevin in a little cart being pulled around by minis. :lol:


----------



## gypsygirl

i love clydes, but i am really really afraid of driving !


----------



## poppy1356

Aw why are you afraid of driving?


----------



## Failbhe

LOL - I wasn't sure if I was going to teach them to drive or not (those carts are expensive!!!) but that settles it - the mental image of Kevin getting toted around by a fat little mini is just too funny!!!


----------



## Failbhe

We saw a Belgian cross (at least I think it was belgian...) a couple months ago - the trainer who worked with Éowyn had it at his place, his daughter was selling it. He was CUTE - red roan, big drafty feet and head - but probably only 15-something or maybe just barely 16 hands. Kevin said it wasn't big enough.  We also weren't seriously looking - if we were, I would have tried a little more persuasion (read: smack him upside the head with a frying pan if he turned down that cutie because he 'wasn't tall enough'!)

I've never driven before. I can see why it would be scary, gypsy - I think I would feel like I didn't have very much control or communication being behind the horse like that. Did you have a bad experience or is it just the idea of it?


----------



## poppy1356

Lol, yes. I can't wait for pictures of this. Oh I am sure he can make his own cart then it can be all custom and look a million times better. Maybe paint some flames down the side to show how fast those little minis are going to pull that cart lol.


----------



## Saranda

Well, you shouldn't be afraid, gypsy, driving is really fun! Maybe you can find a local driving trainer or professional, who could just show and explain, how it all works! 

I used to think that driving is just plain boring, but, since I got my gelding, whose breed is bred for carriage pulling, I started looking into this discipline and found it really exciting. A good driving horse is actually at the same training level as a good dressage horse and, to top it all, he has to be responsive to cues that come just from reins, no seat/leg cues, naturally, cannot be used. I hope I manage to train Snickers at least for a decent level, so that he can pull me around in a small cart! 

I'd love to have one of these, but they are so expensive around here... - 










On a side note - the horseflies and heat have become so horrible here, that I'm going to spend this night at the barn - work is now impossible during days. Thus I'll train Snickers at night and then at early morning, before the heat sets in and flies attack. Snickers will sure be surprised!


----------



## Failbhe

poppy1356 said:


> Maybe paint some flames down the side to show how fast those little minis are going to pull that cart lol.


:rofl:


----------



## WIRider

Saranda is right about the training level. And I would definitely talk to someone experienced. I don't know where in Wisconsin you are, but if there are Amish around, they are experts when it comes to driving. My dad and brother both drive, and all thier horses are trained by an Amish guy.


----------



## gypsygirl

i live in verona. we have some amish clients at work, maybe i will ask them. i drove a mini once when i was like 15. i wont even long line


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

WIRider said:


> So apparently Kevin is rich if he wants to have a clyde just to ride. Those things eat as much 3 haffies. Just get him a big haffy gelding.


 
No they don't! My Belgian gelding only gets 1 pound of grain a day and free choise hay and he's, well, round... Most drafts are VERY easy keepers and eat less than most TB!


----------



## Lakotababii

WIRider said:


> My in laws are within 20 minutes of us. And my mother in law in particular wants to give us her advice on absolutely everything we do. And yet, when I offer my opinion on something she's doing, I'm stepping out of line. I'm just thankful that, for the most part, my wife and I are on the same page and she doesn't get mad when I **** her mother off, which I seem to be very good at.


I feel your pain, mine live further away than that, but still. My husband is supportive though, and we both kinda team up on them and my parents when need be. It works out much better that way. 

As for the driving conversation, I've never done it, but it would sure be fun to try!!


----------



## cowgirl928

Driving minis is the bomb! Them little suckers can MOVE!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome Josh to our thread, and man I missed out on the best convo!


poppy1356 said:


> I really want a haffy, especially in winter when they are even cuter.


Haffies are sooooo much fun! My first training project was a Haffie. So stubborn on the surface, but absolutely brilliant and versatile. 

It's my favourite horse breed since I was little. That and Suffolk Punches.


----------



## WIRider

Hey sky, we have something in common. My first training project was a haffy. Although, she thought she was an arabian, just way smarter ;-)

They are definitely easy to work with, and very smart. Hard to find around where I live though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Mine was untouched for 4 years as her owner couldn't catch her. She was given to the place I used to work. She was fat fat fat and green as ever. Her past time was riding her people along fences/rails.

She taught me how to fall with grace  She was the first horse I took to a show. 

She was a lot of fun.


----------



## nyx

Going for a new job today! Has anyone ever worked in retail? 
I hear its a nightmare, but im going for a job at horseland so im thinking it will be good seeing as this will be something im passionate about and I will have something in commin with the customers plus hopefully discounts haha. 
Deciding I dont want to be an electrical engineer and leaving my job will be hardest thing ill have ti do but its just not where my heart is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

nyx said:


> Going for a new job today! Has anyone ever worked in retail?
> I hear its a nightmare, but im going for a job at horseland so im thinking it will be good seeing as this will be something im passionate about and I will have something in commin with the customers plus hopefully discounts haha.
> Deciding I dont want to be an electrical engineer and leaving my job will be hardest thing ill have ti do but its just not where my heart is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I've worked pretty much every job there is that requires no post-secondary education! I've worked retail at a clothing store and then cashier at a grocery store - not quite the same, but I actually didn't mind the cashier job - it was just down the road, couldn't quite walk but hardly any drive. The clothing store was a nightmare - I'm usually a bit more quiet by nature, and my boss kept telling me I should be more 'involved' with the customers (asking what they were looking for, if I could help them, showing them things, etc). Personally, as a shopper, I HATE it when salespeople won't leave you alone so it was torture for me to try and do that to other people. I would imagine that a tack shop (I'm assuming that's what 'horseland' is?) would be a little different. I hope it goes well! Keep us posted!


----------



## nyx

Haha I hate that too I prefer to be left alone, but as soon as im looking for something in particular all the staff are busy! 

Yep its a tack store, something totally different to what I do now but im miserable at my current job and just need out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Wow,I haven't been on in a few days,and from the number of posts I apparently missed alot,lol. I'm not going to even try to get up,so hopefully nothing too exciting happened. Life has been absolutely insane the last week,hence my neglect in visiting with you all..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Good insane or bad insane?


----------



## cowgirl928

ok ik this is probably totally off topic but I'm so proud of Hunny...we have been doing some ground work and working on balance and today, she not only side passed for me, she did it up to a gate, put me right there  She also cantered well on her left lead AND she collected well for the first time at a walk


----------



## countryryder

Some of both.
Lots of things going on in my extended family;my great grandma just passed away after a bad stroke.She hung on much longer than the doctors expected,so just all the waiting was really hard;she was very special to me,but I won't make it to the funeral because it's in the States and I don't have the proper paperwork to get across the border,so that's hard. Then there's some things happening with my uncle,can't go into details,but let's just say I feel so bad for him and his kids as his wife has gone off the deep end,so to speak.
Then there's just the fact that I've been so ridiculously busy,having to fit too many things into too short a time period. Have a house to paint,about 150 entries to prepare for our two big country bench fairs coming up,a camping trip to get ready for, a farm to run,gardens to take care of,buildings to clean, and the list goes on.. It's been 16-18 hour work days lately. Stupid heart condition is bothering me because of to much physical activity,which doesn't help matters.Needless to say,the girls aren't getting much attention,although I managed to get everyone trimmed this week. But,get through the next five days and I'm camping for a week. Ah,relaxation!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I hope you get more chances to relax!


----------



## cowgirl928

hugs sent your way CountryRyder <3


----------



## Saskia

I've left Armidale now and looked at a horse agistment place today. 

It was okay, really nice surroundings and big paddocks, but no real arena and at least half an hour from where I'll live, probably further and on not a good road. Which is a fair bit to drive everyday. How far do you guys travel to where you keep your horses?

Wow Nyx! Are you still considering Equine Science? It would be good to get a discount too. I'd probably buy too much. I'd like to own a second hand tack store one day I think. 
I looked at a house too which I liked but they said they had someone else organised to look on Monday, and they'd let me know after that. So I'm not sure if they were keen or not. They asked to meet my dog, which is a good sign right? I hope I get that place but I am a bit worried.


----------



## cowgirl928

my horse is a 3 minute drive and a 10 minute bike ride away lolz

Good luck on the houses! I think the dog meet is a good sign, they want to make sure your dog won't tear up the house so I guess it means they could see you living there


----------



## nyx

Thats exciting saskia! 
I travel out to my parents farm to see my horse such is 12 ks outta town, but they are selling the farm so I have to find a new place for my horse fast! Which is proving to be very difficult.  

And yes still want to do equine science or something simullar. But I plan on doing my cert III and maybe a diploma first. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I'm lucky enough to be able to keep my horses at my parents' farm,which also happens to be where I live. So my girls are all of 400 yards away from my front door.


----------



## gypsygirl

i used to live 40 min from my horses but now i only live 10min away =]


----------



## andimax

Hi i'm in the 20 somethings. lol. I'm 22 and have two horses!  they are being boarded now. they used to live out at my parents but not anymore. I know they are happy but it kills me not seeing them everryyyy day.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's currently 7000 miles away 

But when I was there, 40-45 minutes. 

Once he was only 10 mins from my house. I went there a lot!


----------



## poppy1356

Well I'm lucky enough that Lizzy is about 5 miles from me. So 10 min drive max. I was out to the barn 3 times today. I love living so close. 

Lizzy also did so good today. She tried bolting on the same stretch of highway she bolted on last time but I was able to get her back down to a slow controlled canter. She has gotten so much better in the last few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I contacted the local Pony Club to see if they know of anywhere closer but they haven't got back to me. 

My worry is that a 30 minute drive (probably 40 - 50 minute in bad weather or traffic, neither of which is uncommon) is going to be too much when I get a part-time job to go everyday. Do you think she would be okay if I went maybe every second day or even third, sometimes? Someone checks the horses daily, but they don't do anything with them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm sure that would be fine


----------



## nyx

I work full time and I am flat out going to see my horse every second day. I take my lunch breaks to go and see her and she does fine.  once this day light savings starts ill have tons more time with her! I used to go out every morning before work but now its just too dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner

Ok so I figured I would join in on the 20 somethings topic. I am nearing the upper end of 20 :-( Don't know if I could survive the earlier yrs in the 20's again though!:lol:

I recently had a pretty bad horse accident and have at least 1 1/2 more weeks before I can ride again. Broken ribs, broken pelvis, and punctured lung are no dang fun! 

My friends all went to a team sorting practice last night that we have started all started attending. I refused to go bc I knew I couldn't ride and would be miserable :evil: that I couldn't ride! I am so ready to be 100% and back on my horses!


----------



## Failbhe

ioconner said:


> Ok so I figured I would join in on the 20 somethings topic. I am nearing the upper end of 20 :-( Don't know if I could survive the earlier yrs in the 20's again though!:lol:
> 
> I recently had a pretty bad horse accident and have at least 1 1/2 more weeks before I can ride again. Broken ribs, broken pelvis, and punctured lung are no dang fun!
> 
> My friends all went to a team sorting practice last night that we have started all started attending. I refused to go bc I knew I couldn't ride and would be miserable :evil: that I couldn't ride! I am so ready to be 100% and back on my horses!


Yeah I'm 28, turning 29 in a couple months. A lot of my friends are older though so I always think I'm in my 30s! 

That accident sounds awful! What happened, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WIRider

ioconner said:


> Ok so I figured I would join in on the 20 somethings topic. I am nearing the upper end of 20 :-( Don't know if I could survive the earlier yrs in the 20's again though!:lol:
> 
> I recently had a pretty bad horse accident and have at least 1 1/2 more weeks before I can ride again. Broken ribs, broken pelvis, and punctured lung are no dang fun!
> 
> My friends all went to a team sorting practice last night that we have started all started attending. I refused to go bc I knew I couldn't ride and would be miserable :evil: that I couldn't ride! I am so ready to be 100% and back on my horses!


so, I've come to realize, not only am I the only guy in this thread, I'm also the oldest person in here.


----------



## BlooBabe

Figured I'd try and join the 20 somethings. I'm in my early 20's but I've grown quite annoyed with the teens I deal with on a daily basis at work. Sometimes I have to remind myself I can go to jail for assaulting them.

ioconnor, a few years ago, as a stupid teen, I had an accident that led to similar injuries and I was an absolute horror to be around. All my horse friends would come to visit and I'd sulk the whole time because all I wanted to do was ride when I couldn't.


----------



## nyx

Happy to say I have never had a serious injury from horses.. Yet. 
Its bround to happen at some stage lol. 

Wirider how old are you? 

Oh and an update on the neglected horse for anyone interested the inspecter called me today and wanted better directions and is going out there today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

nyx, i'll be 30 in a little over a week. 

And I also, luckily, have never had any serious injury from a horse. Plenty of bruises, but nothing too serious.


----------



## ioconner

That accident sounds awful! What happened, if you don't mind me asking?[/QUOTE]

No not at all.

Basically a dog came out after us when I was loping my horse up a hill. I turned the horse to go after the dog, the dog cont. to come running after us barking and growling. Horse jumped sideways, spun around, leaving me hanging onto the side of the saddle. She started to haul *** home, we were right beside my brothers house, and I met with the propane tank :shock: 

Now my horse has previously had a pit bull come after and jump on her shoulder about 6-7 mos ago one day when we were riding. She was nervous around dogs after that, but I had diligently worked with her and she had no problems. My boxer usually rides with us unless its far from home. 

So we will start back chasing dogs and cows when I am cleared to get back to work!:lol:


----------



## nyx

Ouch!! How long has your recovery been? 
Glad it didnt turn out worse for you. 
Was it a wild dog? We get a few round here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner

It happened July 10, so a little over 2 wks now. No, not a wild dog. A yellow lab if you can believe that?!


----------



## nyx

A lab!? Wow thats surprising! 

To be honest, it has blown my mind. I literally cannot find a single thing that will spook my filly! She fell asleep being towed through busy streets of Sydney. I threw a blanket at her bum and she just looked at me like wtf. Cracked whips, dogs barking, car horn a tree fell down the other week and nothing, scared the hell outta me. 

I guess I cant complain lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, you've had a lot of talking here while I was away! Hi there, newcomers! 

This turned out to be an interesting and relaxing weekend. I went to visit my horse Friday evening with the intent to stay overnight and leave early Saturday morning, but the BO decided she wanted to have a free weekend with her family and invited me to stay there all the weekend, and manage the barn for her while she's away. Another girl was invited, too, so that we cope better together, so it was three days of horses-only activities. Saturday turned out so hot that we had to wash all the horses (12) several times to get them cooled down, especially one older gelding who has hives and a heart condition, and seemed to suffer from the heat even in the shelter.

And the horseflies were so bad, that we had to train our horses either at midnight, either before 4AM, as those pests became active for the rest of the fortnight, and there were so many of them that it looked like some alien insect swarms from horror movies. It's good that their season is soon to end...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi ioconner 

Today was so much fun.. insane multitasking. I should get a freakin' candy bar!


----------



## Failbhe

ioconner - yowch, I'm glad you're not hurt worse! Honestly, that doesn't really surprise me... when I worked at a vet clinic, it was the 'gentle' breeds that would often turn around and snap at you. That's where I fell in love with the 'scary' breeds - I've never met a rottweiler who didn't give you plenty of warning before taking a swipe at you. Of course, there are exceptions to everything... but those were the impressions left on me after 2 years of vet reception.

nyx - that is so awesome that your filly is so bombproof!!! I really loved the mare that I sold this past spring, she was such a sweetie, but no matter what I did I could not get her to stop spooking at every little thing. That was the foremost thing I was searching for in a new horse, and when I found Éowyn living at the intersection of a busy highway and a railroad track, I had a feeling I had found a winner! 

Saranda - I'm so glad our flies haven't been THAT bad!!!


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - I couldn't imagine flies being that bad. We have had one of the worst years for bugs and they are still not that bad. There will be some trails we will avoid because of mosquitos but mainly for our comfort. Ugh that many flies, and horseflies at that, would drive me insane.

But we have some very aggressive, mean spirited bumblebees at our barn. Normally bumblebees leave people alone and just go about their business with flowers. But not these, they chase, stalk, and dive bomb people. They are actually more aggressive than most wasps. We have tried to kill them, but they always win.

Ioconnor - that was one intense accident. I've never had that many injuries at once but I have experienced enough horse accidents to last a lifetime. Even got to get carted away in an ambulance from a show once. Never again, I'll drive myself before I get in another one of those, jeesh, it had to be the most unsafe ride of my life. Hope you heal up fast. 

Sky - How is the new job going?


----------



## Saranda

Imagine, I decided to dip in the river yesterday...and I had literally to run for the water, as a swarm of horseflies attacked me and in a matter of minutes my legs and back were BLACK from the amount of them, and a large number of those flies were circling my head and face. My hands were all in blood from my efforts to kill as many of them as possible. I undressed hysterically and jumped in the river, diving in and out for about 10 minutes, until I had cooled down enough for the flies not to be able to detect the temperature of my body. 

It is not THAT bad all over our country, but the particular place where our barn stands is in a rather bad place considering this type of insects. Right between a swamp and a river, and in the middle of the forest - thus, almost no wind. Every July here is cut from a horror movie about horse-and-human-eating-flies, and no repellants help. I tried to go for a little trail ride one of these evenings, and I had to canter home, with Snickers bucking, because even the flysheet and fly mask didn't help to keep them away. So no real training for us now, just working on keeping him as cool and comfortable as possible...

But it seems that at least this day is going to be much better, because it has become cooler and it is raining. For now, at least...


----------



## gypsygirl

that sounds horrible saranda !!!

me and gypsy went to a mini event yesterday. she was AWESOME in dressage. the judge was a very well known rider/judge in this area who is very well respected, and he loved her ! we got a 23.5 and the best score of the whole show !! our test had 3 9s in it, so cant complain at all =]

but xc....she was super naughty and nappy. we had 2 stops, but she just didnt feel good over all and i was unhappy =[

stadium she was really really good but we were both tired so she missed her right lead twice. 

afterwards my trainer brad took us out to xc to practice one spot that was hard for us. he actually followed behind us in a dirt bike yelling at me haha. we 'laid down the law' out there and she acted much better =]


----------



## cowgirl928

I envy you all that can go eventing! Our English riders club here only has maybe 3 shows a year. No eventing, just some show jumping and dressage. No xc courses  Everything here is western lol


----------



## cirrutopia

How do you guys afford it, at twenty-something... I dream of having my own horse, but we struggle to make ends meet even with a weekly lesson... plus all my icky student loans.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha I barely afford it. Without my bf, there is no way I would have a horse right now. He has chipped in for vet bills and feed when I was flat broke. But knowing that the vet takes payment plans makes it much easier. I go back to school in 3 weeks so I will have student loans eventually.


----------



## gypsygirl

cowgirl928 said:


> I envy you all that can go eventing! Our English riders club here only has maybe 3 shows a year. No eventing, just some show jumping and dressage. No xc courses  Everything here is western lol


that sucks ! theres not a lot of eventing around here, the closest event is over 2 hours away, i usually have to travel 5-7hrs. i wish there was more eventing around here ! its prob good theres not, because i really cant afford to do more than i already do !

poor gypsy i went to feed her today and her right front foreleg is slightly swollen. she seems sound and fine but i cold hosed her from 20min =[


----------



## poppy1356

Oh Gypsy I hope she gets better soon. Do you know why her leg is swollen?

Bute has become our best friend lately. I swear she runs into things just to watch me worry. Three weeks ago she banged up her knee, it was swollen from the knee down. A day of bute and some exercise and she was all better, never limped at all. Then she had a big swollen spot on her side. I'm assuming a bee sting as I finally found a scab and when I pulled it out and gave her some bute the swelling was all gone the next day. It had been swollen for 6 days by that point.

And now she's limping slightly at the trot. I'm pretty convinced it's in her hoof. I have poked everywhere, stretched her leg all over, no swelling, no heat. It's been super muddy lately and she just had her feet trimmed. I'm thinking they are just soft as she is very gimpy on gravel right now.

Horses like us to worry.

Oh and Cowgirl, I envy those with a horse young enough that they can event!


----------



## gypsygirl

she worked really really hard yesterday, including a lot of jumping down hill and on the side of a hill. im hoping she just stressed it a little, im certainly sore today too. she got bute yesterday [i always always always bute when i show] and got each leg cold hosed for a couple minutes. other legs were fine. i cold hosed for 25 minutes and gave another gram of bute today. im going to go check her again tonight when im done with school. hopefully she is fine, she looked okay to me on the lunge, but i dont have the eye of a vet...


----------



## cowgirl928

haha miss honey is to young to event even if we had eventing around here! She is still growing into herself and as an approximation will not be fully grown until she is about 6 or 7, so we still have a few years until maybe someone will suggest a xc course in the area.......

This must have been the weekend of injured horses..Honey broke out in hives from citronella fly spray! :/ and we almost got ran over at a trail ride this weekend.


----------



## gypsygirl

if you are in north dakota we are actually in the same area =]


----------



## cowgirl928

WHERE ARE YOU?! I'm in mandan lolz


----------



## gypsygirl

im in wisconsin, but the midwest has a HUGE area for eventing, its IL WI IA KA MO NE ND MN. if i were you i would check out events in MN. your best bet is prob roebkes run or steeple view.


----------



## cowgirl928

it's a possibility. Honey and I still are nowhere near ready or remotely close to prepared for an event of any sort outside of some trail rides. We have a LOT of work to do yet!


----------



## cowgirl928

and we're pretty spread out to do any big events here :/ if we had one big event it would require the entire state of English riders to show up for a good turnout lol


----------



## gypsygirl

haha i dont know of any recognized events in ND ! 

how old is honey ?

i actually got gypsy in north dakota,, she was in wishek


----------



## cirrutopia

poppy1356 said:


> Ha I barely afford it. Without my bf, there is no way I would have a horse right now. He has chipped in for vet bills and feed when I was flat broke. But knowing that the vet takes payment plans makes it much easier. I go back to school in 3 weeks so I will have student loans eventually.


Aww, that's wonderful you have such a great boyfriend.

If it weren't for mine, I wouldn't be riding at all.

I'm hoping he and I can sit down tonight and talk about money and horses and things... and if we spend a little more wisely, I do think it's a possibility (in a few years)... but we'll also probably need a new car soon (250,000 miles on his), and I hope to be going to graduate school in the fall, and... ahhhhhh.... 

It just feels like a horse is forever away, and a once-weekly lesson is something I'm SO thankful for--I know how lucky I am--but I know I could be improving so much more quickly if I was riding more. Wishing my barn had a barn chores-for-lesson plan...

On the six days a week I'm not able to ride, I'm thinking about riding and looking at horses for sale and trying to get into better shape so I can be a better rider and reading about riding and reading about horses......

...can you say addicted?


----------



## poppy1356

Why not lease a horse? A half lease is pretty cheap around here. About $75 a month. And full leases start at $100 a month. I just kinda jumped into owning, didn't have it in the plans for at least 5 years. I was supposed to free lease a gelding from this lady and so I would be responsible for all care costs but if I couldn't afford it, he went back to his owner. Well that fell through and I was so ****ed so the bf suggested buying one. He hates spending money so I was shocked. So a few days later I adopted Lizzy. I also did everything you are not supposed to do when buying a horse. No ppe, first and only horse I looked at, and definately an impulse buy. But I'm glad I did, she has been one of the best horses.

On another note, I was just told ragweed is the culprit to Lizzys cough. So add Trihist to the list of stuff she gets everyday, oh goody. So what's that up to now... 6 'additives' per day.


----------



## cowgirl928

Poppy you can get allergy shots for them. I was told that thats why Honey is coughing so much, shes allergic to ragweed. don't we live in the right part of the country for ragweed allergic horses? lol 

Gypsy, Honey is only 4 and foxtrotters mature more slowly than say a qh. They don't fully mature until they are about 6-7. Although since I got Miss Honey last year she has grown quite a fair amount! What breed is yours? I'm surprised someone else in the world has even heard of Wishek lollololololol


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I'm sure my vet would love to come give Lizzy some shots but I'm pretty sure my bank account would not. Plus the vet had already suspected allergies and actually recommended something like Trihist first. And I'm sure the receptionist at the vet is probably sick of taking my questions lol. She knows who I am when I call, not sure if that is a good thing or not....

I think I got spoiled with the temperature in the 70s on Friday and Saturday, I'm really dreading going outside after work. It's supposed to be 90s today and close tomorrow. I am very much ready for fall, not sure about winter yet.


----------



## cowgirl928

i agree on the temp thing. i cant wait for that first frost so all the frickin flies die off.


----------



## gypsygirl

cowgirl928 said:


> Gypsy, Honey is only 4 and foxtrotters mature more slowly than say a qh. They don't fully mature until they are about 6-7. Although since I got Miss Honey last year she has grown quite a fair amount! What breed is yours? I'm surprised someone else in the world has even heard of Wishek lollololololol


LOL i would never live in wishek ! when me and my sis went there to look at horses everyone stared at us because they didnt know who we were. we were probably the talk of the town lol. how close to there are you ?

is she backed yet ??

gypsy is a 6yo hanoverian/tb [half and half] the place i got her breeds hano/tbs and paints. although i think their paint stud may have died. they used to have 2 paint studs and 2 hano studs ! its crazy because the place is just in the middle of no where !!


----------



## cowgirl928

i live in the middle of the state right next to the capitol so not quite in the boonies  

you would be surprised at how many big horse ranches are in the state. we have a big dressage training center, a pretty big english riding stable, a few big western stables, and a few qh breeders as well as norwegian fjords, appendix qh's, tb's, paints, minis, and a few pony breeds


----------



## nyx

I dont think we get many of them nasty flies here at all! We get march flies not sure they are the same thing though. Lol they sure do sound horrible.


----------



## Saranda

Speaking of affording - I earn all my horse fees by myself, so I guess I'm pretty lucky. I had to take a loan to buy Snickers, though, but I just didn't want to risk him being bought by someone else.


----------



## Saskia

I hate flies! That's why I love living in the cold, there are less bugs. 

Horses don't always have to be so expensive. I mean they're not a cheap hobby, but many of my friends spend more money going out drinking than I spend each week on my horse. 

Its all about choosing. I'd love an indoor arena and a stable and such but if I want that I have to pay for it. I'd love to "board" my horse somewhere and have someone to feed my horse when I don't feel like going out there or whatever, but you have to pay for all those services. 

So I keep my horse paddocked places with large paddocks (more food) and with minimal facilities. It works out on average around the same price as lessons, less some weeks, more some weeks.


----------



## Kayella

Hey guys, I'm from Texas. I'm 19, but I don't consider myself a teen so I feel this thread is more appropriate for me. I have a brown welsh pony, a bay paint gelding, and a 3 month old colt, Hennessy. I'm sure you've all seen his pictures around here, I can't help but show him off.  Nice to meet everyone!

On a side note, I entered Henny in the Sixteen Hands' July Horse of the Month contest. Tomorrow is the last day to vote! If you would all be so kind as to like his picture? It would mean the world to me! And I would love you even more if you shared the picture, too. Thanks so much, guys! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....338582489550608.76704.134862553255937&type=3

As for the flies, I live in coastal Texas. Due to the horrid humidity, we have more mosquitoes than anything right now. It's torture, fighting off flies and mosquitoes while you're trying to just brush your horse! Bubba and Gulliver got the coggins and shots this weekend. Guly was such a puppy dog, but Bubba actually needed to be twitched. :/ We had to get our current boys up to date before we bring Henny home in less than a month! I am so unbelievably excited, I can wait for my little cutie! Y'all will be in for a picture overlooooaaaddd when I do get him. :lol:


----------



## cirrutopia

Saskia said:


> Horses don't always have to be so expensive. I mean they're not a cheap hobby, but many of my friends spend more money going out drinking than I spend each week on my horse.
> 
> Its all about choosing. I'd love an indoor arena and a stable and such but if I want that I have to pay for it. I'd love to "board" my horse somewhere and have someone to feed my horse when I don't feel like going out there or whatever, but you have to pay for all those services.
> 
> So I keep my horse paddocked places with large paddocks (more food) and with minimal facilities. It works out on average around the same price as lessons, less some weeks, more some weeks.


There's a lot I'm willing to give up to properly care for a horse... really, I can live on about $15-$25 a week in groceries, and don't really need to go out. I just need to be able to take care of my student loans, my rent, and my doggies. (The dogs aren't included in the grocery quote--their food is about $60 a bag... only the best for them!)

It seems that even the less expensive boarding places I can find are still considerably more pricey than lessons. I'm guessing I'd have to take fewer lessons (maybe bi-weekly) if I was boarding... but I don't think I'm really ready to do that yet. At some point, I suspect more riding time and fewer lessons will be the arrangement that helps me to progress the most, but I don't think I'm there yet.


----------



## poppy1356

Ok so first there's fricken killer bees at our barn. Omg!!!! They are some non native species that is extremely aggressive and will continuously sting you. They hunt and chase you down. Sadly I'm not exaggerating here. The exterminator comes tomorrow. So my epi pen stays close by. 

On a second note, I always said horses can be cheap as long as you budget. Yea.....right, that idea is gone. She eats all my money. And literally eats it. She got allergy Meds today. 

So who else has feed prices going up already? Not hay but feed? Fleet farm upped their prices by 17%!!!!!!!! That is ridiculous. So another call to the vet for alternatives. When one bag lasts 6 days and it's $3 more per bag that's a lot of money. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

It feels like half my pay goes onto my horse. Although she us on my parents farm I gotta pay fuel out there her feed and always getting new tack as im training her I always find new things I need. 

Snapping left right and centre at work today. Definatley time to get a new job I say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

"Barns" often cost a lot. The last place I kept my Rosie was a person I met through Pony Club who offered to let me keep her at their place for free. 

The place I am moving her to is $25 a week and has enough grass that she only really needs "hard feed". It's just a paddock on a property with other horses with a round yard and a not really arena. 

The thing that is going to cost me more than anything is petrol... people never consider transport when working out the cost of a horse and I really think that it can be the most expensive thing. 

Another big thing can be buying the right horse. I once had a big thoroughbred who would just eat and eat and eat and never put weight on really, and if he didn't have enough would drop weight quickly. A horse like that could easily cost double what I pay to feed Rosie, who gets fat on air. 

If you're not ready yet then wait, but start getting involved in the horse scene and growing contacts and maybe when the time comes you'll be able to do things a lot cheaper.


----------



## Saranda

I keep my horse in a rather small boarding facility with minimum service. The horses are pasture boarded 24/7 and the monthly cost (~ 140$) includes the use of an outdoor dressage arena, the use of trails, pasture upkeep, shelter upkeep, watering, salt and mineral licks, free choice hay during spring, autumn and winter and hard feed (whole oats) once a day. Also, the BO checks on all the horses daily to spot any possible injuries or illnesses, and adds any supplements to their hard feed, if the owners provide them. I also pay for once-a-month farrier visit (my horse goes barefoot, so no shoes needed), once-a-year teeth floating, the monthly loan payment, additional hard feed and supplements (including homeopathic worming), which comes to approximately 65$ a month. I would love to have a larger outdoor arena and an indoor arena though...but I don't miss stabling. My purpose was to keep my horse 24/7 pastured, he seems much happier like that and I know that it is much more healthier for him, too.


----------



## cowgirl928

wow saranda can i board with you :lol:

for $140/month we get an arena thats either hard as a rock or so mucky its unrideable. a 2 stalled tack room that doesnt even have stalls set up except in foaling season then people have to rotate horses. Unless you lock up your feed it will most likely get used by someone else because the feed shed is open on 1 side. the BO could probably care less about the state of most of the horses. i have actually contacted owners with horses looking under the weather because the BO won't do it. we get crappy hay during the winter, we have to clean our own waterers, the flies are horrible because of his lack of fly control, and he could really honestly care less about the horses. instead of using the income from the stable to better the stable and improve it, he uses it on his cattle.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, that actually sounds pretty horrible, cowgirl. 0_o Well, all our boarders and the BO are more like a group of friends, some are even as close as a family to each other, we organise our own parties, competitions and group trail rides, celebrate Christmas and other major festivities together, share a little tack shed together and keep our private feeds in one place, too, just in seperate barrels, and nobody uses anything that belongs to somebody else without asking. The hay is always good quality and biologically raised/harvested, and we always help out each other, for example, if I see that another boarders' elderly horse is suffering from heat, I will by all means wash him to cool him down and let the BO and the boarder know about the situation. Also, all the income the BO gets, goes for the horses and for the upkeep of this place. 

The pastures could be better quality, though, because there were some problems with the upkeep last year and they are overgrazed at some places, but the BO is working on resolving the issue.

By all means, if you move to Latvia, contact me and I'll let you know if we have an opening for another horse.


----------



## cowgirl928

lol well the closest i'll get to Latvia is Italy. I'll be there in January until mid February so by all means if i can hop a train I'll come see you! 

There is another barn here that i do enjoy. i could board honey in pasture, they have an indoor heated arena, nice stalls, heated tack room, yoga studio, its a great barn overall, and the board is $180/month the only downfall is how far away it is from my home :/ thats why i like this place so much-i can run and check on my girl on my own! i am there twice a day in the winter, i stop there in the morning for a few minutes and after school because its only 5 minutes away from my house driving time. i do have some really close friends at the stable though and we look out for each other. We check each others horses and text or call each other if somethin is wrong. if we see each others horses are having heat or fly issues we will do something about it. Like i just found out that honey is allergic to citronella, so my friend who has a horse with the same problem let me use some of her spray until we got home and i could put her fly sheet on her.


----------



## nyx

Yep, its decided saranda, you are moving your whole entire barn to my town  
We need something like that here. Correction me and nyx really need at least a place to board here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, I have to go 40 minutes by bus and then 40 minutes by feet to Snickers, that is, if there is nobody that day who could give me a lift, so I can't visit him every day, but sometimes it is really worth some sacrifice to provide the best care for a horse.

Nyx, there is always the possibility to make something like that yourself - over time, of course.  I'd love to start this type of facility myself someday, so that there are more such places. 99% of boarding facilities in Latvia include obligatory stalling (you can't choose to leave your horse pasture boarded) and there are many setbacks regarding the mindset of the BOs' and other aspects for example, you can be frowned upon for not blanketing in winter or shoeing your horse, or for doing trail riding not dressage, or for believing your horse has real emotions and is not just a senseless, although beautiful beast, or for not feeding him commercial feeds and supplements only, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

cirrutopia said:


> How do you guys afford it, at twenty-something... I dream of having my own horse, but we struggle to make ends meet even with a weekly lesson... plus all my icky student loans.


Budgeting like crazy! Student loans don't help. I'm lucky that my parents are handling that... but Sky is 100% my responsibility and so far we've been golden!


----------



## cowgirl928

its def not easy. i am currently working 2 jobs at roughly 60 hours a week and saving like crazy so i can provide enough cushion for hunny and i. the only reason i currently can afford her is because most of my college expenses are paid for by scholarships and government grants (and very loving grandparents), but my horse is all my responsibility


----------



## nyx

Once I am able to afford land that is definatley one of my dreams!  
Id love to start up a boarding facility offer lessons and have a few nice stud stallions. 
if only I could win the lotto


----------



## cowgirl928

running a boarding facility would be kinda fun  would you be able to reject people you didnt like though? or would it give your barn a bad name? ive always wondered that...


----------



## nyx

Id guess you could just say your barn is full, maybe..? 

I always wondered if a horse hurt itself or a person hurt himself who would be responsible or could there be a waver form?


----------



## Saranda

We (the boarders) have a part in our boarding contract where it is aggreed that the BO is not responsible for a horse or a person hurting himself, but only if it isn't because of the BO's neglect in any aspects of the upkeep of the facility, or because of direct maltreatment.

If I had a barn it would be very private and new horses would be boarded only if I received recommendations about their owners from people I know. In all other cases, I'd say that the barn is full.


----------



## nyx

Well thats good that way there is not as much liability as long as you keep a good barn. 
Thats true, you would have to be careful who you allow in as like for example if someone neglects their horse at your barn it could give you a bad name. 

it would be a huge responsibility.


----------



## Saranda

True... But I have understood that I'd very much enjoy being a barn manager/owner and own at least 2 horses of my own. Snickers as the first one, and for the second one I'd look for an Arab or a Welsh Cob (section D) gelding. I love these breeds!


----------



## nyx

I love Arabs and Arab crosses they are just so pretty and smart. 
if I could I would have an Arab an appaloosa and a warmblood and of course nyx.  
3 totally different breeds but just so awesome in their own way.


----------



## cirrutopia

God, all I can think about is how badly I want this...


----------



## ThatDraftGirl

I keep Sam at home. We have about 2 acres behind the house that I fenced off and we have a small run-in for him. He doesn't like being stalled, he gets too sweaty/hot because he's a full draft. So that the run-in works for us. He is on drylot though because he ate all teh grass we had and we don't have room to make rotating pastures. He does well on hay and his beet pulp/oil/supplement (EPSM/PSSM Diet) and it's cheap because a bag of beet pulp lasts forever.

We are moving soon, in the next week or so, and he'll have grass pasture (weaned onto it slowly) so my hay bill will go down and he'll probably get less feed as well... We have to be so careful with his sugar intake... Wouldn't keep him anywhere but home though.


----------



## gypsygirl

i wish i could keep gypsy at home !! too bad i live in an apartment !! but my boyfriend is trying to buy a house right now [he almost just bought one but the people accepted a LOWER offer from someone they knew instead of him !] he wants a place in the country with some land, and then gypsy could live at home =]


----------



## cowgirl928

it is so frickin sweet of him to consider you and your darling horse into his house plans


----------



## Failbhe

Our horses are at home. It's wonderful having them right outside my door, but it has its disadvantages too... I'd LOVE to have access to an indoor arena. Or arena of any kind, lol. We have a 1-1.5 acre dry lot with a run-in shed, and a 3 acre grass pasture that also has a run-in. I don't have stalls at all, but we're hoping to build a shed (half of it will be Kevin's workshop, the other half will have a small tack space and two stalls) sometime in the future. 

It's very aggravating for me because right where we are, it's all VERY valuable agricultural land. We wanted to buy a small field so we could grow our own hay but the price of land is astronomical. Every possible useable inch of land is planted with valuable cash crops, and if I were to crush even one plant by riding on the edge of the field the miserly farmers around here (who are mostly not very nice people, I'm afraid) would NOT be happy. It also means that not very many people 'waste' the land by growing hay, so we have to pay a lot to transport it in. If I want to ride anywhere but my own pasture, I have to ride on the road. The drivers around here are mostly very inconsiderate, refusing to slow down or move to the side. So... yeah. It makes me very frustrated. 

There are some nice parks with horse trails about an hour's drive from here - at the moment we don't own a trailer, but that's the next big item on the list. We're hoping maybe later this fall we can get one.


----------



## poppy1356

There is some aspect of having my horse at home that is appealing. But I love boarding. Someone will always be there to feed and water. I can take vacations, sleep in, and not worry about having to be home at a certain time.

There's always someone to ride with and I don't have to own more than one horse. I have no upkeep of property, or maintainance of barn. 

So I really have no desire to ever keep my horses at home. I live so close and will never move farther away from my current barn.


----------



## WIRider

Wow, after reading all the posts about budgeting and saving and everything, I see the benefit of being the oldest person in this thread. This is probably the reason that there aren't many 20-something people who are horse owners. Teens still get thier parents to pay for stuff, and people my age or older are more established and settled so money isn't as much of an issue. Don't get me wrong, I still have to budget since I live in town and will have to board my horse. Luckily it's a small town though, only a 12 minute drive from my house to the stable I'll be keeping her. It's a little pricey, but this barn is, in my opinion, the best in a 50 mile radius. I'll be paying $275/month for pasture boarding, but that includes hay in the winter (which are long in central wisconsin) grain, a very large indoor arena, a smaller indoor working area, two outdoor arenas, heated tack rooms, a horse trail that runs along the back of the property, and access to some great trainers who board/train there and are always willing to give tips.


----------



## Kayella

My BO just went up from $60 per horse, to $75 for just MY horses, even though we've been boarding there for seven years. The $75 includes a 10 acre pasture for 24/7 turn-out, three stalls and a shed we built OURSELVES. And that's it. We maintain the pasture, we maintain the fence, we maintain everything. The BO said when we first started boarding there that the pasture would be mowed atleast once every year. That's yet to happen, so there are weeds in the back pasture taller than the horses. We have two horses there, my pony whose been there for seven years, and my paint who's been there for a month. My paint, and my new baby coming in, are the only horses she's upping rent on. Nevermind the fact that I've been paying the rent for that pony for the past year, and we've been there for seven years. She believes she can get $75 easy. She could, if she actually maintained the fence and the pasture herself. She had the gall to point out that a lot of trees were growing in the pasture. Hm, I don't know, maybe it's because you haven't mowed it in seven years? Needless to say, we're trying to find somewhere else to board. It's difficult finding a place with 24/7 turn-out and decent acreage. Which you think wouldn't be that difficult in coastal Texas. :/


----------



## poppy1356

If it only cost $75 a month we would have a second horse. That is extremely cheap for what you get. Renting land isn't cheap. 

WIRider - $275 for your area seems quite steep. Around me that would get you stall board with indoor/outdoor arena. And I live in a very horse populated area. Around me board can go from 150-over 1,000 a month. And that is in the same town. I pay significantly less than most people here and I'm happy sacrificing arenas for price. They feed (hay provided) and water my horse and provide a safe fenced area with shelter. What more do you need? I blanket my horse in winter myself. And supply all extra feed. I also help with chores, so that helps.

Most trails are within walking distance, if your horse in in shape. My little rescue arab that needs weight and muscle can go farther, longer than a lot of "healthier" (read: fluffy) horses on property. Arenas are on adjacent property when there isn't a show or something going on.


----------



## Kayella

The land is her property. She pays no taxes on it, so there's no cost of the land. Basically the only thing we pay for it the water, and dirt. I'm not saying it isn't cheap, it's just her attitude and how she went about upping the rent. She couldn't even tell me, which I pay the rent for the horses. She had to tell my dad. That in itself is disrespectful, and shows that she knows what she's doing is rude.


----------



## WIRider

It's not so much that I need anything more. but the next cheapest place is a crap hole. There is one just north of town that is only $100 a month, but I went and checked it out and the guy that runs it full of S*&%. He claimed that it was stable board, but each stall had a door the led to the pasture that was opened every day. Which would have been great, but when I went to look at his facilities, it was obvious that the doors hadn't been opened in a long time. So if i can't trust him on that, I'm not going to trust him with the well-being of my horse. There are a lot of cheap stables around me, and by cheap, I mean crap. I'm very particular about my animals and the conditions they live in. And yes, it is a bit steep, but from what I've found, my options are cheap with crappy conditions and lying owners, or a little pricey with people who are up front and honest and have a good track record with phenominal facilities.


----------



## gypsygirl

cowgirl928 said:


> it is so frickin sweet of him to consider you and your darling horse into his house plans


yes he is the best =]

he also totally loves gypsy even though he doesnt know a thing about horses.


----------



## poppy1356

Kayella - Well then it's good you are looking for a new place. I wouldn't deal with that.

WIRider - If that's all you have then I understand. I think it helps that I'm very much involved with everything at the barn and I'm friends with the manager so I know how my horse is taken care of. She is treated like a princess lol. Literally, she's turned into the BM's dog, she gets to follow her everywhere, it's quite funny. So I know she is spoiled and she loves it.


----------



## WIRider

Yeah, believe me if I could find a good place for cheaper, I would. Plus, I know people already boarding at heartland and i trust thier opinions. It's only a matter of time anyway before I move out of town and have my own barn for horses.


----------



## gypsygirl

^^i think i have been to heartland before

my board is $320 for scout to be in a stall and $155 for gypsy to be on pasture. its about to go up though.... i also pay $215 every 6 weeks for farrier. and i buy my own grain and supplements.... add up really quick !


----------



## BlooBabe

I bought my horse when I was 13 and my parents paid for him so I never really understood the stress that came with owning a horse until I was 18. I had a job but it was amazing and terrifying how much money it cost and how fast my savings were disappearing. Now I'm financially stable but it took 3 years of working 4 jobs and making friends with someone who is teaching me how to trim my horse's feet while only charging me every few visits for his work, and a friend that does my routine vet work for free or insanely cheap. Now I only work 2 jobs but boarding is starting to be a hassle so I'm looking to get a house with some land.


----------



## WIRider

gypsy, I think we'll end up paying somewhere close to the same for our pasture horses. Especially if you'rs is going up and you have to buy your own grain. Luckily grain is included in the 275. Heartland does a lot of shows, year round, so I wouldn't be surprised if you had been there. They're starting to do a lot of cattle roping now too. That's a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## poppy1356

Due to grain going up I would guess if grain is included they might have to up your price. 

When I asked the guy at fleet farm why my grain went up 20% he told me it was strictly because corn was going up. I stared at him....corn better not be in my feed. He then tells me he has no idea, he didn't notice prices went up...seriously?!?


----------



## Failbhe

That place sounds really nice, WIRider! It's definitely worth paying more for a facility you can trust, IMO.


----------



## Failbhe

Poppy - it's all tied together. When one price goes up, they all go up... my husband farms grain, hogs and chickens. If corn goes up, then livestock facilities (like theirs) will switch to a different grain, driving the price of that one up as well. 

One great thing about Kevin working at that farm is I get my grain for free!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I know it's all tied together. It was more of how the guy responded to my question. Which was not about why it went up, I know there's a drought, I watch the news lol but rather why 20%? Food prices are only predicted to go up around 5%, so 20 seemed rather extreme.


----------



## gypsygirl

WIRider said:


> gypsy, I think we'll end up paying somewhere close to the same for our pasture horses. Especially if you'rs is going up and you have to buy your own grain. Luckily grain is included in the 275. Heartland does a lot of shows, year round, so I wouldn't be surprised if you had been there. They're starting to do a lot of cattle roping now too. That's a lot of fun to watch.


my BO includes grain, but its all stock feed so i just give it to my girl if i need to give her bute. haha 

BO also grows his own hay which is nice, except for right now ! he already had to go buy hay because the pasture got eaten down in JUNE. this crazy weather !


----------



## cowgirl928

i hope we get a good snowy winter so at least we get some moisture


----------



## poppy1356

Me too, I never got to have any 'snow days' from work this past winter


----------



## gypsygirl

i HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE winter !! HATE IT

i hate snow too !! 

i just hate being cold ! i love wisconsin, but i could do with out winter.. haha


----------



## cirrutopia

poppy1356 said:


> Me too, I never got to have any 'snow days' from work this past winter


I had one! In... October! But after that, nothing.

Do most of you guys have help from parents/partners/etc in paying for your horse(s)? Or do you do it on your own?


----------



## gypsygirl

i pay on my own


----------



## poppy1356

Haha Gypsy, I always said I hated winter and I would move out of Wisconsin as soon as I could.

Well, I did....to the twin cities metro....not exactly what I had in mind.

But last year was my first winter here and it spoiled me. Although I had just bought a new 4x4 SUV and got to use the 4x4 once!!! I was soooo disappointed in that.


----------



## gypsygirl

my boyfriend wants to move to alaska ! i told him he could, but im not coming haha i never wanted to live this far north !

my sister used to live in the cities tho !


----------



## Kayella

My dad freaked because our senior feed went up .75 cents yesterday. 

I pay for everything for Gulliver, as he is mine. I bought him, paid for his vetting and everything. My dad buys the senior feed, I buy the beet pulp. The senior feed is 12.95 a bag, and we go through 2 every one and a half to two weeks. A bag of beet pulp is 20+, but it lasts a lot longer! 

Question, I need to put my welsh pony in a diet. He's currently on 24/7 turnout and gets two scoops of senior feed a day. Should I switch him to a scoop senior and a scoop beet pulp? My paint needs work in his topline, so he's getting two scoops senior and two scoops beet pulp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

gypsygirl said:


> i HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE winter !! HATE IT
> 
> i hate snow too !!
> 
> i just hate being cold ! i love wisconsin, but i could do with out winter.. haha


Well, this past winter wasn't much of a Wisconsin winter. First winter since I moved here that I could see grass on Christmas. I'm ok with snow up to Christmas, after Jan 1, it can all start melting off. But then, even when that happens my back yard turns into a muddy mess because only the first 2 inches of ground are thawed.


----------



## gypsygirl

last winter was still too cold for me lol


----------



## poppy1356

Kayella - If he has enough weight and could lose some try a ration balancer instead. Comes out to about $20 a month for the more expensive one. But for a pony it would be less since it's fed by weight. And if my feed only went up .75 cents I would be overjoyed. Wouldn't add a whole lot of money and that was more of the increase I was thinking about.

Gypsy - Compromise and live in Alaska in the summer  it's so beautiful up there. I love how peaceful it is too. Almost got chased by a mother moose though, so watch out for those. Plus in winter it almost never gets light up there, very depressing. 

WIRider - you mean you don't like the spring thaw? Mud covered land is just awesome. Especially for horses and their thrush, icky. I would like snow in December and no other month. And it can stay about 60 all winter and I would be happy.


----------



## Failbhe

I actually like winter. Riding bareback on a warm and fuzzy horse, going snowmobiling and skating... yup, it's fun. Though if it could stay around -20 C that would be great; when it gets down to -40 that's just darn unpleasant for everybody. I do get a little tired of it though, if winter could be a little shorter that would be great.


----------



## cowgirl928

well winter here wouldnt be so bad if it werent for the frickin wind! when our wind starts to blow our windchills get down to -60 Fahrenheit... its ridiculous! Frostbite occurs in like less then 5 minutes in those temperatures lol even the little hand warmer things don't work. pretty sure ive frostbitten my fingers a ton of times at this point. thank goodness for running water though to keep them thawed :lol: there is NOTHING like a north dakota winter, and in true nor'dakotan fashion(you will understand if you know the accent) we somehow stick it out


----------



## BlooBabe

How could anyone not love winter? Bareback riding a fuzzy horse is like heaven. Although frozen toes and and ankle dismounts aren't the greatest. I could deal with the snow, it's all the mud I hate. It's sucky and pulls off shoes and there's thrush, which my horses are magnets for. So I'll take the snow if someone else wants the mud.


----------



## Failbhe

cowgirl928 said:


> well winter here wouldnt be so bad if it werent for the frickin wind! when our wind starts to blow our windchills get down to -60 Fahrenheit... its ridiculous! Frostbite occurs in like less then 5 minutes in those temperatures lol even the little hand warmer things don't work. pretty sure ive frostbitten my fingers a ton of times at this point. thank goodness for running water though to keep them thawed :lol: there is NOTHING like a north dakota winter, and in true nor'dakotan fashion(you will understand if you know the accent) we somehow stick it out


yup I'd imagine our winters are pretty similar, being just an hour north of the Manitoba/North Dakota border. I have gotten frostbite pretty bad on my face before, so now I always have to bundle up with a big fat scarf and toque (haha I think that's just a Canadian word - knit cap, I guess you'd call it) pulled down so I can barely see. 

It's a workout and a half just trying to move around in the winter, after you're all dressed up!


----------



## cowgirl928

agreed! its like waddling in bubble wrap lol have you heard of the brand the North Face? They make clothing for subzero temperatures that are also wind resistant and aren't so freakishly huge and bulky. They have some wonderful jackets for riding (although they aren't a riding brand), but they are expensive. You get what you pay for with them!


----------



## Failbhe

hmm, I think my one jacket might be North Face... I can't remember now. I have heard of the brand. 

We're building a new section of fence, subdividing the back pasture - there are some areas that drift so high and so thick the horses can actually walk over the fence. Fortunately so far they've only moved from one pasture to the other (and never actually left) but we've been very lucky. Kevin brings the huge industrial snow-blower from his farm and can clear the snow inside our pasture, but on the other side it's someone else's property and we can't drive there. Once we have this new section of fence done, we should be avoiding the worst spots entirely and also we can clear both sides and prevent the drifts from starting. Fun fun.


----------



## WIRider

Cowgirl, North Face is very popular. I agree with all of you, riding in the winter is great, except when you really have to bundle up. I found a long time ago, that the best thing to do is invest in under armour. I used to wear a long sleeved UA shirt, a flannel, and my carhart coat (which I don't have anymore) and be nice and warm. But that was at the farm where my parents live in Indiana, doesn't get as cold there. It's the wind that gets to you worse than anything. 

I do remember riding the haffies bareback through the snow covered corn field though. 

Speaking of haffies, any of you draft people ever have problems with your horses "blowing up" when you tighten thie girth only to relax later and have the saddle be loose? Dad's mares used to do that all the time. I always wondered if it was a horse thing, or a breed thing. I'm pretty sure they did it just to try and make me fall off.


----------



## Failbhe

Almost all of my horses have done that, WIRider! Even my new girl, though she doesn't do it as badly as my last horse. What I do is put on the saddle, tighten the girth as much as I can, then bridle, tighten again, walk the horse around for a minute or so, and tighten again. That usually does it. Though sometimes I get on and ride for little bit and then tighten one last time.


----------



## WIRider

Failbhe said:


> Almost all of my horses have done that, WIRider! Even my new girl, though she doesn't do it as badly as my last horse. What I do is put on the saddle, tighten the girth as much as I can, then bridle, tighten again, walk the horse around for a minute or so, and tighten again. That usually does it. Though sometimes I get on and ride for little bit and then tighten one last time.


I got in the habit of doing the same thing after I was riding one and the saddle spun around under her at a canter through a corn field. Luckily it was winter and the snow was soft.


----------



## Kayella

My welsh pony is an air sucker! He takes a big deep breath and holds it until we finish tightening the girth. Silly boy. My paintxdraft gelding, however, doesn't.


----------



## cowgirl928

i think it depends on the horse. most horses actually need their girths to be tightened after a few minutes of riding just because they get more loose and pass a little gas and need it tightened.

yes i wear under armor cold gear as a 2nd layer during the winter. it goes camisol, UA, long sleeved tight sweater, jacket 1, then snow jacket lol and on the bottom it goes UA cold gear pants, long johns, then some thick winter breeches!


----------



## BlooBabe

I have a cousin works for under armor so I get a lot of stuff for cheap from her. It's a life saver for winter riding. I can't stand the bulk of jackets and snow pants so I'm usually in 3 shirts, under armor pants under jeans, and 4 pairs of socks.


----------



## Saranda

I'm preparing for the colder months, too. Going to order a winter riding coat, insulated PVC autumn boots and thermal winter riding boots from Germany in September. Gotta keep warm! 

Aaand, I found I place where sulky carriages can be ordered for rather reasonable prices, so I will start stashing up my cash for one in winter, and, hopefully, will be able to buy one before the next fall! Yay!  One comes for ~ 600$, is this considered expensive where you live? And about ~250$ for a harness. 

I yesterday rode bareback and, when I asked for a canter, Snickers bursted out in a very powerful stride, I was pleasantly surprised for this energy! A barnmate who was training with her horse in the arena at the time, spooked, because she thought that he was bolting away with me, but that was not the case - I transitioned him down to trot in a matter of a couple of strides with seat alone, as I had decided to ride completely tackless.  However, I had planned just an easy hack, so I didn't ask for anything more than trot after that.

And, as for groundwork, we've hit a rocky bottom lately.. I think I've pushed him too hard and made him sour, so I have no stepped back a few steps and working on his comfort and relaxation. Makes me think that maybe we're not that ready for the horse fair after all - I wouldn't want to make a bad first impression with a sour horse that nips against pressure. :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah don't overdue either the groundwork or the riding. Variety.. little and often.. is good


----------



## Saranda

He usually enjoys groundwork, but it seems that I asked for too much too fast, and in a way-too-loud and dominant manner at times. Well, you can't learn flying without falling at times... I'm lucky that he's so intelligent, willing and forgiving, and our last groundwork session was rather nice - just sticking to the basics, keeping everything short and sweet, and doing things we both enjoy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I miss ground work with Sky. Heck I miss everything about Sky. 

I'm an entirely different person without him =/


----------



## Saranda

How soon will you get to meet Sky again? I'm sure he'll be very excited to see you then.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

A good year away I believe :/


----------



## Saranda

Aw, that sucks.  I hope that the year will pass quickly and pleasantly for you, and you will be back with Sky in no time! And, meanwhile, maybe there are possibilities of having riding lessons in NZ, just to ease the horsey bug?


----------



## WIRider

Saranda said:


> Aaand, I found I place where sulky carriages can be ordered for rather reasonable prices, so I will start stashing up my cash for one in winter, and, hopefully, will be able to buy one before the next fall! Yay!  One comes for ~ 600$, is this considered expensive where you live? And about ~250$ for a harness.


Those prices seem pretty reasonable. When my sister was showing, I think she bought a used one for $450 and it had to have a little work done. And her harness was about that same price.


----------



## Saranda

I'd like to get a used one, but driving with this type of carriages isn't too popular around here, so there are practicaly none of them in the market. Oh well, getting a shiny new one is always more exciting.  I am dreaming already how I will take nice rides along our forest trails with a good friend by my side and Snickers enjoying his mission to pull.


----------



## cowgirl928

where are you going Skyseternalangel? 

im going to italy in january for 5 weeks for school and the worst part is going to be being away from miss Honey  I mean a person can skype their family, not their pets tho lol


----------



## poppy1356

Who says you can't skype with your pets?! Have the family member bring a laptop or mobile phone with skype out to the barn. If I was going to be gone that long I would make someone do that for me lol.


----------



## Saranda

I think I wouldn't do that skype/phone thing. My dog used to absolutely freak out when my dad did that while in hospital/travelling/etc., he seemed to be more sad and scared about why is his favourite person hiding, than happy about hearing the voice.


----------



## WIRider

I've seen people skype with indoor pets, but I have never even heard of someone taking a laptop out to a barn so that an owner could skype with thier horse. That's a new one for me.


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe I would just want proof that she hasn't injured herself. Plus I miss my pets too much when I'm gone. My phone has skype so a laptop may not be neeeded.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, I'm also always thinking about my pets when I'm gone. And I know my cats miss me very much when I'm away for more than a day, especially my black one, Ayeed. Also Snickers always acts happy when he sees me, even if I've been away for just a few hours, so I guess he'd miss me if I'd happen to go away for a longer period of time.


----------



## cowgirl928

agreed Saranda! Honey always seems happy to see me. I'm scared to go to Italy in case she forgets me or thinks my friend is her new owner :/ can that happen over 5 weeks? it'd break my heart if she changed loyalties that fast


----------



## Saranda

I don't think it will happen. Horses have excellent memory - I've seen them recognize past herdmates they see several years after parting, they also remember fantastically acurate details from training even if left as pasture puffs for a very long time, or, let's say, characterstics of their abusers, e.g. become afraid from men with black cowboy hats for life, if such a man has abused them when they were still foals. 

She might get friendly with her new owner, but she will most likely remember you. When Snickers was a lesson horse he was taken for a month to a summer camp where he worked as a guided trail ride mount, but, when he returned, he still nickered first thing as he saw me coming. These things don't fade that easily.


----------



## cowgirl928

well thats a relief lol no one has ever ridden her except for me really that I know of...so maybe that'll make a bit of a difference. I don't know we will see!


----------



## WIRider

cowgirl - I don't think you have anything to worry about. The horses at my family's farm still come running up to the fence when I get there and are always happy to see me, and I only make it back there a couple times a year. So, 5 weeks is nothing to even worry about. You know what they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## gypsygirl

i cant even be away from gypsy for 3 days....kinda pathetic !


----------



## WIRider

gypsygirl said:


> i cant even be away from gypsy for 3 days....kinda pathetic !


Is that because you miss her, or she misses you?:wink:


----------



## poppy1356

I have never missed seeing Lizzy for one day. When I go back home to visit I plan so I'm not actually gone more than one night.


----------



## gypsygirl

WIRider said:


> Is that because you miss her, or she misses you?:wink:


both ! i miss her like mad and she misses me because doesnt get fed unless i go feed her


----------



## Saskia

I haven't seen Rosie for over a week and I miss her


----------



## OliviaMyee

Well im Australian live in Victoria, have a lease horse who im so grateful to have. Dealing with an abscess at the moment and a tummy ache my poor horse has been looking depressed. Ive been just spending time around him, instead of riding, rubbing his head and giving him finger tip massages  so he should be better soon if his bandages are still on his foot, and the puss has soaked out on to the soaked epsom salt wool rapped in duct tape.


----------



## nyx

Soo in about 6 months or so my parents farm will be sold and I have found a really cheap place to board my horse untill I get my own land and well I feel a great urge to get a second horse! :/ 

I dont know if this is a good or bad thing lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Can't visit Brock this weekend, my friend's car needs new brake pads. Gah I wish I could drive, but I can't - I just get a complete mental block when I'm behind the wheel, and freeze up. It's a 3.5 km walk from the nearest railway station but it's along a winding country road with no houses nearby and no verge, so I don't think it'd be very safe (even just the chance that I'd be collected by a car with all the blind corners). Boo


----------



## Saskia

You should learn to drive Doom. 

Just practice and practice and practice, even if at first its just sitting behind the wheel of a car and turning it on and off.


----------



## nyx

That sucks!!  wouldnt it just be easier if you could keep horses in your back yard.  

OliviaMyee I hope your horse gets better soon.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I don't have access to a car, Saskia, or I would! Not sure how successful I'd be, though. Dad did give me driving lessons as a teen, but I just couldn't do it. I have no peripheral vision to speak of which spooks me bad enough, but I also have no spatial awareness - I bump into things just walking around. Thankfully Brock doesn't randomly crash into things, but cars don't have brains...

Haha nyx, I would if I had a backyard! My studio flat is only just a bit bigger than his old stable LOL. Considering moving further out (but still near a station) and hopefully find a suitable space with room for the both of us.

*Edit*: nyx, what would you be thinking of for a second horse?


----------



## nyx

That would be handy  I guess thats the tough thing about living in the city.would you ever move from the city?

Umm I really dont know weather id want another breaker around 5yo or I was thinkin a nicley broke gelding. Really not sure! Lol but id like two horses to keep eachother company and so I can take my friends on trails with me, with out towing their own horse to me.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

If I could work remotely, yep!! In a few years time, hopefully.

Yeah, a teacher and a learner - sounds like a good combo. Sometimes a more experienced horse might be nice to have too, so you can do stuff your filly won't be ready for even when she's broke.


----------



## nyx

The city freaks me out big time lol I couldnt move there. 

Thats pretty much what I had in mind!! After a bit of riding a green horse its nice to hop on a horse who knows whats going on and just take it easy


----------



## OliviaMyee

Im seeing him This Sunday, so i hope it stays on or abscess might not be gone. But i have faith that he will, improve


----------



## nyx

Try putting some aloe vera juice on it and cut a stem in half and placing it skin side up on the abscess and wrap it up. Works wonders 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Where abouts are you Doom?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Good luck, Olivia!

I'm in old Sydney town, Saskia - Brock's in Douglas Park near Camden so a fair trek away. Was a lot more convenient when he was at Centennial, but he didn't like being cooped up in a stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

gypsy is slowly but surely getting sounder ! i had my vet come take a peek at her yesterday and now shes off bute but still on pasture rest for 3 more days, then we will reassess.


----------



## OliviaMyee

Please watch this it means allot to me  TRUST ME you will learn something it's not boring
How a Horse Sees - YouTube


----------



## cowgirl928

wow i did learn a lot lol thank you!


----------



## nyx

Thats a great video!  
Why did you do it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Ok everyone it's been awhile since anybody has been here. 

How would you handle this??

Lizzy dear has come up limping again. This has been on and off for about 2 weeks now. I was hoping it would be an abcess in her hoof, the farrier is much cheaper then the vet. But since there's no heat or swelling anywhere and it's a very minimal limp I'm thinking either lymes disease or she needs an adjustment.

Here's the issue.... the bf does not believe in chiropractors for horses. I'm calling the vet this morning to see if he can come out tomorrow since I already have the day off work for my own doctors appointment. My vet does chiro and massage work. He will throw a fit if Lizzy needs an adjustment even though I would pay for it. Not to mention she can't just go around lame all the time. Ugh, how would you handle this?


----------



## Saranda

I would just assign whatever health care I want for my horse, as long as I pay for it. Why would yout bf even bother that YOUR horse receives such help?..

I've had some interesting times. As we were preparing for the horse fair, me and Snickers overdid it big time and damaged some of our relationships and connection. I was too much about the results and too little about how fast and how comfortable can he gain them, so I woke up to see him bracing and negative against any pressure. Well, we all have bad days... So I decided not to show in the horse fair, instead going back to some basics, to retrieve what I had lost in the way. The rest of the team are still going, but we are already doing better, step by step, little by little. This taught me a LOT about Snickers and myself. 

Btw, he thought of a genius way of training ME at one point, which was when I understood that we were going south. As soon as my energy became too "loud" and my cues - too unprecise, he'd just face me and stand, not moving a muscle no matter what I did. But, as soon as I thought it over and started anew, much calmer and precise, he became 100% responsive again. He had to do it a couple of times until I understood, and boy I was ashamed afterwards...

But I value immensely that he likes me enough to think that it is worth training me, not just running away.  Now, after some nice training sessions, we're back to working at liberty slowly.


----------



## cowgirl928

they each have their own little way of telling us to shut up and listen dont they?


----------



## poppy1356

Haha well see we live together therefore share expenses. So if I spend all my money on my horse it has happened where he has to buy my food for the next month....so I see where he's coming from but at the same time I'm prefectly content eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for the next year lol. 

Lizzy has trained me as well. When I lunge her if I stop paying attention and say look off away somewhere or text on my phone she stops and looks at me until my full attention is back on her. 

I am sorry to hear about the fair. It sounded like such a fun learning opportunity. But the horse must always come first and it's good that you recognized that you both were not quite ready for such a challenge. At least you two are doing better already. 

Oh and last night I rode a very green 3 year old since Lizzy was out of commission. And wow it really hit home how well Lizzy and I have done and how far we have gotten. That youngin was fun but man was he a lot of work. I ride with spurs since my legs are so much longer than the little ones bellies and he still wouldn't pick up the pace. But by the end of the night I had him working off kisses instead of kicks. I hate having to use kicks to go, a little squeeze with my calf or a kiss is much prefered.


----------



## Saranda

It was a good opportunity, yes, but there will be more and I wouldn't want to sacrifice our connection just for a fair, even if it's the biggest of fairs here.  And I've still helped in coming up with the routine, getting the music and helping the others to prepare, so it will be a nice experience for the team anyway.


----------



## gypsygirl

Saranda said:


> I would just assign whatever health care I want for my horse, as long as I pay for it. Why would yout bf even bother that YOUR horse receives such help?..
> 
> I've had some interesting times. As we were preparing for the horse fair, me and Snickers overdid it big time and damaged some of our relationships and connection. I was too much about the results and too little about how fast and how comfortable can he gain them, so I woke up to see him bracing and negative against any pressure. Well, we all have bad days... So I decided not to show in the horse fair, instead going back to some basics, to retrieve what I had lost in the way. The rest of the team are still going, but we are already doing better, step by step, little by little. This taught me a LOT about Snickers and myself.
> 
> Btw, he thought of a genius way of training ME at one point, which was when I understood that we were going south. As soon as my energy became too "loud" and my cues - too unprecise, he'd just face me and stand, not moving a muscle no matter what I did. But, as soon as I thought it over and started anew, much calmer and precise, he became 100% responsive again. He had to do it a couple of times until I understood, and boy I was ashamed afterwards...
> 
> But I value immensely that he likes me enough to think that it is worth training me, not just running away.  Now, after some nice training sessions, we're back to working at liberty slowly.


thats exactly how gypsy is !


----------



## WIRider

Poppy, if your horse needs chiropractic work, then that's what you have to do. You'll just have to explain to your boyfriend the importance. Just remind him that his back would probably by out and he'd be limping too if his "job" was to carry around weight on his back all the time. I understand his point of view that if you spend all of "your" money then he has to spend "his" money cover you. It shouldn't be yours and his, you're living together and you have a horse, it should be a partnership. My wife and I lived together for quite a while before we were even engaged, but even then our money was mutual. Granted it was two seperate accounts, but it wasn't ever an issue for one of us to cover a bill for the other, or pay for a purchase.


----------



## poppy1356

If my horse needs adjustment she will get it, but now reading more about lymes I'm pretty convinced that's what it is. She's always had her stiff days/weeks but I always just put that off as she's 19 and just being brought into hard work. And she's been particularly mopey this last week which I figured was her allergies but it all fits into lymes.

His issues with his money tend to really make a difference because he needs a new truck most likely by the end of the month. And he is taking into account what is needed to pull a horse trailer to make his decision on what he will get. So that adds cost to the purchase price. 

Oh yea and my dog requires special care becuase she's allergic to everything a dog normally eats. So she costs quite a bit. 

I think he's been talking to his uncle to much about horses. He is very much in the old mindset of give them hay and water and they will be fine. If we are willing to accept new science for our own healthcare why not for our animals as well.


----------



## WIRider

With some horses, you can do that. the haffies i grew up with hardly ever needed vet care. They got all the necessary yearly stuff, but they've never had chiropractor visits or anything, and they are great, no problems. But they also aren't ridden much, they are used to pull a wagon. 

And does he need a "new" truck, or just a newer truck? And really, if you only have one horse, it doesn't take much to pull a trailer. I used to pull a two horse trailer with two draft mares in a two wheel drive Ford with a 305 in it. I've pulled a three horse slant load with the truck I have now (95 chevy, 2WD, 1/2 ton, 350 V8). So unless you're going to be doing a lot of traveling and you need something with a sleeper and a huge tack room, he can get just about any truck with an 8 cylinder engine.


----------



## poppy1356

Well new to him truck. His current one is literally falling apart. I cringe everytime I see that thing. It makes terrible noises when he drives it lol. It has almost 200k miles on it and it's an s10 so it can't pull anything. But yes he's looking at an f150, 2005-2008 but the engine size makes a difference and it will need a towing package or one installed after. 

The vet thinks once I get the weight on Lizzy and get her healthy again she should be an easy keeper. But she's a rescue and only a year ago had a body score of 1.5/9 along with her age is making this a slow process. Put on top of that all the lies I was told when I adopted her and it's gotten even slower. (I will never recommend adopting ever again after this ordeal)

She's put on weight in the last two weeks and I'm quite happy where she is now. Come winter I was planning on her just getting some rice bran with flax oil and calling it good to go. But alas one last thing before we can call her healthy.


----------



## Failbhe

I haven't had Wyn long enough yet to really know all of her quirks, but if I flub a cue she shoots me this "get it right or die" glare! lol. For the most part she's really quite sweet, but she is NOT IMPRESSED that we haven't ridden in a week. First I had a pulled muscle, then a nasty head cold. I still go out and groom & flyspray her, but haven't ridden. 

Poppy, I hope the vet can figure out what's going on with Lizzy - lyme or just needing an adjustment. Poor old gal just can't catch a break, can she? She is darn lucky she ended up with a caring owner like you!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh poor Wyn, she hasn't learned to love not doing anything yet? haha. 

Oh I'm pretty sure Lizzy just has a crush on the vet so she needs to find something to hurt. It's really annoying and the receptionist knows who I am as soon as I say Lizzy's name. *sigh* she is so high maintainence.


----------



## Failbhe

Just wanted to take a moment to celebrate my grand achievement of changing from 'foal' to 'weanling'... when did that happen? lol


----------



## poppy1356

Hey mine says yearling now... not sure when that happened either. Maybe tied to number of posts???


----------



## Failbhe

poppy1356 said:


> Oh poor Wyn, she hasn't learned to love not doing anything yet? haha.
> 
> Oh I'm pretty sure Lizzy just has a crush on the vet so she needs to find something to hurt. It's really annoying and the receptionist knows who I am as soon as I say Lizzy's name. *sigh* she is so high maintainence.


Haha no, she hasn't! I was telling my farrier about it and she laughed and said "typical Arab - stimulate me, STIMULATE MEEEE!!!" I love my farrier, she's got a great sense of humour. Last appointment she was trying to convince me to try eventing - she's decided that I need to be 'converted' to English. She grins and says "yes, come to the Dark Side, we have cookies!" :lol: I think I am actually going to go and take a lesson with her, even if I don't pursue English riding more knowledge is never a bad thing!

Poor lovestruck Lizzy - at least she likes the vet, right...?


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh the english side is the better side. The saddles are comfy and more free and jumping is just so much darn fun.

Yes Lizzy likes the vet, a little too much. But she has also been in heat since June 15 so she likes everything a little too much. I have a picture of her and her new bf, just got to go find it in my phone....


----------



## poppy1356

Here they are. They huddle together in the shelter when it rains and eat out of the same hay piles. They are so darned cute. Don't mind the age difference though, she's a bit of a cougar at 19 and him only 3 hehe.


----------



## Failbhe

Cougar indeed! He doesn't seem to mind, though...


----------



## poppy1356

Oh no he is much more obsessed with her then she is with him lol. I'm just glad they get along and share the shelter and food. They are both very submissive so it's nice that neither gets run off food or out of the shelter.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

poppy1356 said:


> Here they are. They huddle together in the shelter when it rains and eat out of the same hay piles. They are so darned cute. Don't mind the age difference though, she's a bit of a cougar at 19 and him only 3 hehe.


LOL my yearling is in love with my 4yo, and she is sooo mean to him. Its funny though.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh horses and their cute little crushes on eachother.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> Well new to him truck. His current one is literally falling apart. I cringe everytime I see that thing. It makes terrible noises when he drives it lol. It has almost 200k miles on it and it's an s10 so it can't pull anything. But yes he's looking at an f150, 2005-2008 but the engine size makes a difference and it will need a towing package or one installed after.


I can understand that. My truck isn't that bad yet. it's got almost 200K miles on it, but it still runs great. But a few years ago, the interior caught on fire, torched the seat, the ceiling, and the floor mat, along with some of the dash pieces. Due to a screw up by the insurance company (who we are no longer with) it wasn't totalled out and I got nothing for it, so I decided to fix it up. Well, it's a slow process so the interior is a mish-mash of whatever replacement parts I can find. I call the truck frankenstein. The body looks great, only major rust is one fenderwell, but the interior is definitely lacking. I don't even have any cupholders. But it's got a beast of an engine and a towing package. Once i put $200 into redoing the front brakes, I'll drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh not good. Unfortunately I haven't had the luxury of owning vehicles that could be fixed. I had a 06 jeep grand cherokee that I had when I got in my accident, I was rear ended while I was stopped at a red light and the lady that hit me was going over 50mph. Bent the frame all up and tore up the back end. Insurance wouldn't total it. Drove it out of the dealership with a blown headgasket. Clearly not my doing but insurance wouldn't fix it. I refused to pay for it since it had a bent frame that was "fixed". So that went bye bye. Had a 05 saturn ion that had an electrical gremlin. I would have fixed it up and drove it til it's death but it's death ended at 112k miles. There was a belt and fan that would turn and the **** thing kept trying to start just sitting in my garage. Bf thought I was crazy until one morning I drug him out to the garage and look here the stupid thing was trying to start after sitting for hours on end.

So I needed a new vehicle with a warranty. My luck is absolutely terrible. His truck would be worth fixing if it was able to tow a horse trailer, but it's not so it's time for it to go.


----------



## poppy1356

Ok guys I'm getting a little antsy over here. I've been taking claritin like skittles for my allergies and I'm bouncing off the walls. And to make it all better I have a craving for iced coffee. Yay so... how has everyones day been going?


----------



## Failbhe

Blech not the greatest day... I'm still feeling kind of sluggish from this head cold, though thankfully I'm not using a box of Kleenex a day anymore.  The house is a mess and I haven't gone outside at all yet. Anybody want to groom my horses and clean my house?


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe you're to far away. I've been going through Kleenex like crazy too. My nose is raw now  but for once my sinuses are draining instead of swelling up and getting infected. But I still have to go see the allergy doc tomorrow then my Lizzy gets to see her vet. So all in all I think tomorrow will be a very expensive day. Oh yea and I need to go get books for school tomorrow too. Yay me.

But get better. Headcolds are no fun.


----------



## countryryder

Just got back from a lovely camping trip (I think I have discovered my new favorite place to camp) and now I'm scrambling to get ready for our big county bench fair tomorrow.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh sounds fun!! Where did you go camping?


----------



## Failbhe

Camping with horses, Countryryder? I've only done that once but it was awesome and I'd love to do it again.

The sucky thing about this cold (aside from HAVING a cold ) is my husband Kevin got the same cold. He recovered a couple days ago already. Booooo. Not like he's making me feel guilty, but I think he's a little confused why I'm still moping around and he's all good. He hardly ever gets sick - sometimes I hate his immune system.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh I'm used to this. I have such severe allergies. I was in consultation for sinus surgery before they decided to test allergies. So almost had unneeded surgery but now we know why I'm always sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I was down in the Crowsnest Pass area in southern Alberta, near Beaver Mines Lake and the Castle and Carbondale Rivers. The country side in that area is absolutely stunning! And there is so much to explore,which is always fun. 

Nope,didn't take any horses this time,although it would have been awesome to do so. It's kind of hard for me to go camping with horses now as all my horsey friends have moved away,which totally sucks,and it's rather dangerous to be riding out in the middle of nowhere without a buddy along,plus it's not near as much fun. But I would so love to do it again sometime in the near future!


----------



## poppy1356

That sounds wonderful. I love the quite peacefullness of nature away from people.

I have never been camping with horses. But the plan is to start next year. I can't wait.


----------



## countryryder

It was wonderful,although not nearly long enough.  I am hoping to go with my folks and siblings again next month if I can squeeze it in. While out exploring down an old road,I found this absolutely amazing spot,a little meadow surrounded by trees on one side and the river and a small water fall on the other. A big pool for swimming right there,rock out cropping beside the falls to sit on and read a book,mountains towering right behind you..Definitely want to try out that spot!

You'll love camping with horses,it's a blast!


----------



## Failbhe

Well Countryryder, if you're ever in the Manitoba neck of the woods I'll take you, and I might just have to make a trip out to AB! Lol. I don't have a lot of local horsey friends either. I kind of get the vibe from my farrier that she wouldn't mind a riding buddy, but I feel a little weird approaching her when I know she also offers lessons... I don't want her to feel like I'm trying to mooch a free session off of her or something.


----------



## poppy1356

Ha are vacations ever long enough? That reminds me of when I was in Alaska. Love how remote everything was. And when you just sit around and look at the scenery and all you can hear is nature and not people, it's just wonderful.

Yeap, someone will have a truck and trailer next year. (either me or another boarder) And we will start going camping and hauling all over. So my Lizzy dear better stop her health issues.


----------



## countryryder

Failbhe said:


> Well Countryryder, if you're ever in the Manitoba neck of the woods I'll take you, and I might just have to make a trip out to AB! Lol. I don't have a lot of local horsey friends either. I kind of get the vibe from my farrier that she wouldn't mind a riding buddy, but I feel a little weird approaching her when I know she also offers lessons... I don't want her to feel like I'm trying to mooch a free session off of her or something.


The two horsey neighbors I would ride with both moved away,and the other horsey neighbor doesn't trail ride. My friend that I rode with all the time moved to Sask. Don't really know anyone else in the area who rides,so I suddenly find myself with no riding buddies,which I'm discovering kinda sucks.


----------



## countryryder

poppy1356 said:


> Ha are vacations ever long enough? That reminds me of when I was in Alaska. Love how remote everything was. And when you just sit around and look at the scenery and all you can hear is nature and not people, it's just wonderful.
> 
> Yeap, someone will have a truck and trailer next year. (either me or another boarder) And we will start going camping and hauling all over. So my Lizzy dear better stop her health issues.



Oh,I LOVE Alaska! Been there twice and hope to go back someday.


----------



## WIRider

wow, it's only been a few hours since i was here last and y'al added a whole page. Someone is quite talkative today.

I have to comment on the western vs english style. I'm a western guy. Granted I've never tried english, but I've also never had the desire to. To me, it just looks like the rider has a stick up thier butt. It always seemed like "ritzy" riding to me. With the formal attire and everything. I have to wear dress pants and dress shirts for work, i don't want to wear stuff like that when I'm on a horse. Maybe it's just cause all the people who rode english where I grew up were stuck up snobs that thought they, and thier outrageously over priced horses, were better than everyone else. I always pretty much stuck to contesting and trails. 

As for allergies, sucks to be you  I have slight allergies that result in sneezing now and then. My wife would sympathize with you two though. Hers can get bad. Which means that when I do have a barn of my own, I'll have to do all the hay myself. Poppy, I see an allergy theme among you and your animals. Did you say that Lizzy had an issue with allergies and your dog is allergic to a bunch of stuff? I've heard of pets and thier owners being alike, but that's a bit far don't you think? 

Oh, and I love camping, with or without horses. I'm actually going camping this coming weekend (it's a weekend long birthday party for me  )


----------



## Failbhe

Haha I know exactly what you mean, WIRider - all the English riders I had ever known definitely had a stick up somewhere.  But my farrier is super laid-back, and I don't feel at all put-down or intimidated by her and so I'd like to take some lessons just because it would be fun. I doubt I'll actually "convert"... but it's been nice getting to know some down-to-earth English riders!


----------



## poppy1356

HAHA oh yes the bf keeps saying he's going to put us all down. It is very sad how alike all three of us are  but my dog has it the worst. If she eats grass her throat closes. But she's so stupid she still eats grass.... so I have to carry little pills for her when I take her anywhere. 

I helped put up over 500 bales this spring and I was wheezing for two days. But since I'm allergic to outside I'm not really going to let that stop me. 

Oh and on the english comment, I paid more for my used synthetic dressage saddle than my horse  so I'm pretty sure she's not overpriced unless you count her vet bills in there. I had a horse rear and go over on me and if it wasn't for my crash vest the horn would have gone through my ribs so I feel much safer in an english saddle. Plus I can't keep my butt in a western saddle to save my life lol.


----------



## WIRider

well, I guess Lizzy isn't overpriced then. I remember people that would show in my hometown that would pay 8 or 9 grand for a yearling that hadn't been messed with because of bloodlines. And then another who knows how much for training. ANd I've had a horn jab me in the gut, it only hurts for a little bit. I rode once with an aussie saddle that had no horn and I felt like I was riding a roller coaster with no lap bar. 

Failbhe, I'm glad to know that there are some not-snooty english riders in the world.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I could find much better things to spend 8k on. Like the darn vet bills. 

I love english because of jumping. It was my first love and I will get back into it. I've been told I can use my bm's horse who is at least 16hh and bred for jumping. And he's gorgeous. My Lizzy is to old to jump  so dressage it is.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh and I must add we may explore some team penning. She does an awesome job rounding up the geldings in from pasture


----------



## Saranda

I had the most wonderful lasagna for dinner tonight... My flatmate is a wonderful cook!


----------



## WIRider

psshhh, I've jumped a haffy in a western saddle.


----------



## Failbhe

I had a horn get me in the crotch once while on a bucking horse... I'm not a guy, but that was still VERY unpleasant. So when the synthetic trail saddle I liked was available without a horn, I got it without. It does feel a _little _strange, but I'm getting used to it. The disciplines that have always appealed to me are endurance and competitive trail, so it doesn't really matter what kind of saddle I use so long as it's lightweight!


----------



## WIRider

Saranda said:


> I had the most wonderful lasagna for dinner tonight... My flatmate is a wonderful cook!


I'm jealous, haven't had lasagna in a long time.


----------



## countryryder

I ride both western and english. I like the freedom,if you could call it that,that the english saddle gives me,and I feel like I can "feel" the horse better with it. But I also like the western saddle for the more secure feeling of having a bit more to hang on to and surround you. Depends on where and whom I'm riding as to which way I go.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh lasagna sounds good I'm hungry. 

I love my wintec dressage saddle. I trail ride in that all the time for hours on end. Wish it had more rings to tie stuff too. I can jump in it and have galloped in it even though I read somewhere you can't? Western saddles are just too wide for me they make me feel like I can't get my feet under me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I'm a 100% English rider, haven't even sat in a Western saddle before and have no idea how it feels. But I love the freedom that is offered by a good A/P saddle, and I like dressage saddles too. Not a fan of jumping saddles, though, although they serve their purpose. 

And of course you can jump and gallop in dressage saddles. It's just not that comfortable, as jumping saddles are designed specifically to help with the jumping position.


----------



## rookie

I rode english growing up and did dressage in high school. Then dressage stop being fun and became more like intense and I ended up pleasure riding. I switched to a western saddle in college. I switched to western and I love my western saddle. I feel really safe in it. I have thought of going back to an english saddle because I think it is better for dressage. The one project pony seems to really enjoy dressage. I think thats because he is sort of like an equine autistic he really likes order. He would really like the trail if everything stopped moving around and stayed where it belonged. The more anal retentive part of him seems to enjoy dressage. So, I have considered dusting off the old english saddle and seeing what happened. I think its good to have experienced both sides of that spectrum. I now ride with stirrups that english riders think are too long and western riders think are too short.


----------



## nyx

So I was looking everywhere for nyx yesterday and could not find her in her paddock. 
As I turned around I saw a little horsey head staring at me from inside the tackshed. Now it is beyond me to figure out how the hell she got in there. 
I dont have a pic of the shed but below it is in the background of a photo of nyx. 
It has a 1.2m high rail around the edges of the open bay and the side has got three rails, the front is a tie up rail with a mesh panel under neath to stop sheep going in and also between the middle sleeper and the actual shed. 
Now nyx was standing inside that little door with a feed bucket in the doorway to stop her getting out. 









Its a wonder how she didnt hurt herself, as she was a little spooked as I was trying to get her out but she stayed nice and calm. Silly filly


----------



## BlooBabe

My dad is 100% western so growing up that's all I did was ride western, my QP is a western horse, and I usually board at places that are predominantly western barns. So my dad is trying to figure out why I decided to teach my huge stocky draft horse to jump instead of being a trail horse. We have "discussions" about what goes through my head when I take the unconventionally route. My draft jumped a 5 foot fence when he was dropped off at the barn so I figured he wanted to be a jumper, turns out I was right.


----------



## Failbhe

Well, that was interesting - I was riding Éowyn bareback in the pasture and she spooked (the first time she's really spooked since I've had her) and somehow I landed on my feet! I really wish somebody had been videoing it, so I could see how I pulled that off! Anyway - got our first spook over with, and it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## gypsygirl

im going to take my old man scout to a show and do western dressage =] i cant wait !!


----------



## cowgirl928

i love western dressage! all of the principles of dressage and all the prettyness of western tack


----------



## Skyseternalangel

nyx said:


> So I was looking everywhere for nyx yesterday and could not find her in her paddock.
> As I turned around I saw a little horsey head staring at me from inside the tackshed. Now it is beyond me to figure out how the hell she got in there


That's so bizarre!!


----------



## nyx

I know!! Im still blown away about it.. 

I fenced of the whole area until I figure it out. No other horses have gotten in there. Plus she got a gut full of old hay for the cows so I been checking her alot for colic.


----------



## WIRider

nyx is apparently a ninja horse.


----------



## gypsygirl

cowgirl928 said:


> i love western dressage! all of the principles of dressage and all the prettyness of western tack


lol i dont have pretty western tack !!

im pretty excited about it, but i wish the tests were more complicated ! oh well its such a new thing.


----------



## poppy1356

Wow while I was gone I missed a ninja horse haha. So what is western dressage exactly? How is it different from western pleasure?

And update on Lizzy:

Vet put her at a 4/9 now which makes me really excited, she moved up a whole number since June 15. Just need to get her to a 5 now. And her limping is due to her needing front shoes 

Her soles were really squishy, hence why I couldn't tell which leg she was limping on because it was both. But at least it's an easy fix, pricey, but simple enough. She will need them from here on out at least during the summer. She might get to have them pulled for winter but we will have to wait and see on that one.

And her bloodwork will be in on Friday so I'm really hoping her blood count has come up. She might always be on Red cell as it hasn't made her crazy and since she's not a pasture horse it will be good for her. It's cheap so I'm not to upset about that.

But I definately did a happy dance when I found out she didn't have any injuries or arthritis, she just needs shiny new shoes


----------



## gypsygirl

in western dressage you do a dressage test, but in western tack, and you jog not trot.

you can also ride in any bit you want and it doesnt matter if you ride one handed or two handed.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh I see, that's pretty cool. I can't handle a jog, I like my horses to move lol. In my 8 years spent as a H/J the only time I rode western was for gymkhana, so naturally slow gaits irritate me lol.

And Gypsy you are going to be my go to person for events next year 
My bm has given me full use of her h/j monster of a horse. She only does western and he knows how to jump and she's buying another game horse this fall so I get to show him next year, yay. I'm so excited. So how much do these events cost? I'm thinking I may have to stay in the MN, WI area for now as Lizzy is stacking up the costs for me already. Also if these events have dressage can I bring two horses? I would like Lizzy to do dressage but obviously she can't jump.


----------



## countryryder

I'm finally getting around to coming up with a name for this girl. I've been mulling over dozens of names,but just couldn't come up with one that really seemed to fit her,until this morning.I happened to be looking at this pic of her and the name,Im A Flamous Miss, popped into my head. It uses a word that's in both her sire and dam's names,has the flame aspect that I wanted due to her color and blaze,and is kinda classy,just like her. What do you think?


----------



## countryryder

poppy1356 said:


> Ahh I see, that's pretty cool. I can't handle a jog, I like my horses to move lol. In my 8 years spent as a H/J the only time I rode western was for gymkhana, so naturally slow gaits irritate me lol.


I know what you mean.I'm used to my two spirited Saddlebred crosses that don't seem to know what the word 'slow' even means;then I get Chica,who is very laid back and seems to do everything slow. It's a big adjustment,lol. I don't mind a slower pace once in a while,but she is just downright lazy,and that is irritating!


----------



## Failbhe

Éowyn is pretty spirited (well, I suppose for an arab she might be laid back but she's a lot more spirited than my QH was! :lol and I love that she really moves out even at a walk with her short little legs. I don't think I'd like doing Western Pleasure very much, that low head and ambling walk... but there are lots of fast things we can do with a Western saddle! :wink:

I like "I'm a Flamous Miss" - that's cute! What would be her barn name?


----------



## Saranda

"Im A Flamous Miss" suits very well for the filly - and she is so cute! I am usually not a fan of blazes, but hers really does look like a little flame, and I love it! 

Ah, I miss being around foals... They are so precious, spunky and full of life, and so interesting to teach them and let them trust me. Sadly, my current BO is not into breeding at all and the last filly we had was sold this spring. I'd love to interact with a young colt, because I've always had the chance to be with fillies only. Do colts differ somehow in their behavior and attitude before the puberty hits in? 

And oh, joy - turns out that one of the boarders is also interested in endurance, just as I am! So yesterday we had our first training trail ride, lots of trotting and a little hill work, too. Had tons of fun.  We will try to prepare for an endurance competition that might be held in late september, if only we'll have the money for trailering our horses. Endurance isn't too popular here yet and the only competitions are held far from our barn.


----------



## Saskia

Rosie arrived today! I was so worried about her, she was picked up yesterday morning by one company and travelled 200km with her, and then was put on another truck for the next 400km to go the depot where she was stabled overnight and then picked up on another truck this morning and driven up the mountains. It had snowed last night and the roads were so twisty and icy I was worried the truck would tip!

But when she came off she seemed fine, and ate her food and went off to explore. I'm glad to have her back, even though she isn't exactly close.


----------



## cowgirl928

well if you two pool your money and save it as well you should be alright! the only rides here that are worth going to are a ways away too, but make a trip out of it and enjoy your time so its worth goin in the first place


----------



## Saranda

We will pool our money, so I really hope that no unexpected expenses come up and we will be able to go.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahhh I just love baby animals and most of all foals. And yours is just so adorable. I love the name you picked for her very cute. 

I rode the nice paint last night and his owner has slowed him down for western and he has a beautiful jog and lope but if I want to jump him we gotta get that pace moving. I think it's really good for a horse to be able to carry himself well at any speed you want. But I really had to work to post. He's so smooth unlike Lizzy who practically does the work for me to post haha. 

So glad Rosie made it. That would be so stressful worrying about her especially after the road conditions. 

I would love to do endurance with Lizzy. I was worried the vet would say no because of her lameness. But I'm so happy it was all due to needing shoes. She gets them on tonight . But she's never had shoes ever. Hope she does ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Thats great saskia! I bet you were worried, I would have been sweating lol. 
We even got snow here last night, I bet there was alot of black ice too.. 
Glad she arrived safe


----------



## countryryder

Failbhe said:


> I like "I'm a Flamous Miss" - that's cute! What would be her barn name?


Her barn name would probably be Missy.

I can't wait for her to be weaned so I can bring her home and start working with her.She's going to be a fun little challenge as she was pasture born and has had basically no human handling. (she was given to me after Sequoya lost her foal). But I passionately love working with foals. I've really missed halter breaking the babies at the breeding operation where I used to work,and haven't had any foals here at the farm in a few years,so I'm looking forward to working with one again. :lol:


----------



## WIRider

I remember working with foals when my family was breeding horses. They can fun, and frustrating. Oh, and i think the name you picked works well.

Just a little bit of news. I'm pretty sure I met my first "wisconsin" horse the other night. She's a 5 year old TB, has had 30 days of training, had a saddle on, but no rider. Worked with her a bit in a roundpen and she did well. Responded well to me, did what I asked her to. She's still a little spooky though, probably because she's spent her life around one other horse, in a pasture way back from a road that has hardly any traffic and hasn't been messed with as much as she should have. I think she'll be a great horse, just needs some bomb proofing.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I "bombproof" by getting on, hitting the trail and hang on. Lizzy knows that anything I do to her/around her is to be tolerated no matter what. So I will not get any reaction from any kind of desensitizing. She needs to experience it for herself. So far not much has scared her. 

Good luck with your new girl. She will be tons of fun. I love the hot, spirited ones. They have tons of personality.


----------



## Failbhe

Not to be a wet blanket, she could be an awesome horse. I just really regret my last horse - she was a sweet (albeit not the brightest bulb in the package, but sweet) QH from a farm in the middle of nowhere. She did fine on that yard, so I bought her. Brought her home, got really attached, and realized that she turned into a holy terror every time she saw a car. Where I live, unless I stay in my own pasture I have to ride at least a little bit on the road to get anywhere. I ended up selling her - to my parents who live in the bush, so at least I still get to see her, but it was really sad. 

Cars aside, she really was a lovely girl - beautiful QH. Bloodlines weren't great but not terrible either. If we ever have the spare cash lying around, I'd love to buy her back and see if I can maybe do some halter or showmanship with her - she'll never be a trail horse, but anyway. Dreams...


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I just have to add to that, there's a cow bred cutting horse at our barn and he's terrified of cows!!! It is simply astounding how the simplest things will scare the crap out of the ******s.


----------



## Failbhe

LOL - yes, that mare is terrified of cows as well! Some Quarter Horse, eh? Makes me laugh.


----------



## poppy1356

So speaking of cows, my Lizzy dear will be hauled up north a bit to try out some team penning. I have never even watched this sort of thing so it shall be entertaining for us to try.


----------



## poppy1356

Now get ready for my happy dance :lol:

***Happy dance****

Lizzy's blood came back and she's all better. Red and white cell count is back in normal range. Her liver enzymes are back to normal also. No more vet visits til spring!!!! So happy right now.


----------



## Failbhe

I think a happy dance video may be required :lol:


----------



## poppy1356

Bahaha I have no idea how to post videos from my phone and I'm pretty sure my work computer would not allow it to be the middle person like they are for my pictures. I'm sure uploading videos is banned lol. Plus I'm pretty sure my happy dance does not need viewers, I'm not all that coordinated lol.


----------



## gypsygirl

so gypsy went to see a lameness specialist. her right front is gonna be fine, she just needs some different shoes on. the ones she had on were putting too much pressure on her sole. my vet had told me that her lameness was in no way caused by her shoeing and it was in her leg and she just needed rest....

on the down side, her hocks were super sore [i had no idea she must be stoic] she has very mild early arthritis in her hocks, but the specialist said she has normal hocks for her age. so she got injected which i am not super happy about but if thats what she needs thats what shes gonna get =/

im also a lot poorer than i was this morning...


----------



## Squishy

Hi all .. may I join in too? I'm a 20-something too, and new to here


----------



## Failbhe

Welcome, Squishy! 

Gypsygirl - ouch, that does sound like quite the bill for a lameness specialist! I'm glad that you finally know what's going on with her, though. Sorry if you've mentioned this before - how old is Gypsy?


----------



## gypsygirl

6 =[ thats why it sucks so bad, but not uncommon given her breeding and work load


----------



## Failbhe

Ouch... :-( That really sucks! So will this really impact the things you'd like to do with her? Or will the condition be manageable now that you know what's going on?


----------



## poppy1356

Ahhh no fun. Hoping she gets better soon and doesn't need anymore injections.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

no she will be fine, lots of jumping horses get their hocks injected. her feet will be fine too, she just has typically flat soled feet like much of her family. my regular vet told me she needed wedge pads when she didnt need them which was the main problem and may have caused her to be so hock sore.


----------



## Annanoel

Greetings fellow Wisconsinite, WIrider! Lol, been a while since I've been able to catch up with this thread. Finally able to, seeing as I finally have a night to relax. Hi again all! What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## gypsygirl

apparently people from wi like the horseforum =]


----------



## Asama

I don't know if I have ever posted here or if I've maintained my mostly lurker status. But, in case I havent I 'spose i could at least introduce myself. At least you'll know the name of the lurker when you see my SC. Tehehehe. 

My name is Courtney. I just turned 20 in May. I just recently bought a bay filly and have been around horses my whole entire life. My first horse was a mini mare. I have trained one other colt before but it was with the help of my grandfather who is very, shall we say "old fashioned" in his methods. I'm going to start this filly on groundwork and manners and either break her myself or hire a reputable trainer.

I have a very important SO in my life (I get but you're toooo young to be that serious. I'm a sucker for romance and I believe when ya know you know!) and we have a mastiff. We recently brought my retired Peruvian paso gelding up to our place so I can start teaching Adam the basics of riding. Aztec has been declared super healthy and the vet says day rides will be good for him but no running, (he goes lame very easily as he once had a strained tendon).

I'm working full time evening shift at a hotel and putting myself through college!

Those are the important things about my life. Sorry about the novel, I tend to ramble.

Well... Back to lurking.


----------



## Annanoel

Welcome Courtney just had to skim your post still at work for a bit hehe before I get to relax! Congrats on being such a hard working woman, that's what it take now-a-days. That's where I'm at as well. Glad you have a great SO, I know the feeling and it just seems to make everything better even on your worst days too know you have them and your horses.  GYPSY, you too, wow! Small world! Didn't even notice.


----------



## Asama

I'm beginning to feel left out... Should I move to Wisconsin as well.  hahaha!


----------



## countryryder

Asama said:


> I'm beginning to feel left out... Should I move to Wisconsin as well.  hahaha!



Nope,you can't. Then I,as a fellow Canadian,would feel left out! lol.


----------



## Failbhe

Me too! (also a Canadian!)


----------



## Anywhere Else

For all intents and purposes I'm 24. Apparently teenage girls don't talk about anything that actually matters. So hi.


----------



## Squishy

I should introduce myself as well, I guess 
My name is Jess, I'm 23, and live in Australia. I have 2 wonderful mares - a connemara x tb, and a warmblood. The Wb is coming back into work slowly.
I am currently studying sports massage therapy for horses, Bowen therapy, and a few other 'smaller' courses. My biggest interest is in biomechanics and conformation of everything (from hooves, to teeth, to muscles, etc), muscle therapy, rehabilitation and education. 
I am *slight* addicted to learning and studying, and spend hours researching.

Hopefully I can come in and have a bit of a chat


----------



## mind

Oh, look at all the introductions. Maybe I should introduce myself as well, rather than just lurking...

I'm 24, Canadian, attending University. I only finally started actively pursuing riding within the last year, despite loving horses for my entire life and being excited by any opportunity to do anything related to them. I'm taking three lessons a week now, and reading lots trying to learn more about horses in general. 



Anywhere Else said:


> For all intents and purposes I'm 24. Apparently teenage girls don't talk about anything that actually matters. So hi.


Hello,

You seemed to have created quite the ruckus in the teen thread, there was a bit of an over action to your comments by the others there.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

A lot of younger people just react to things more strongly, take more offence, and exaggerate the severity of things. Anywhere Else, I understand your point of view. I'm not trying to speak on behalf of all teenagers (that would be a huge generalisation), but I think sometimes the younger ones just don't understand that not everything is a battle, and that there are other opinions out there besides their own. Trust me, I've tried getting my point across to a fourteen year-old I know, and I may as well not be saying anything at all. If they can't step back and consider what your comments actually mean, it's probably not worth arguing with them. :[ They just think they have even more reason to defend themselves, and you're not getting anything across at that point. I think it's just a matter of maturity in some cases.

That being said, thought I'd say hello to the 20-somethings because I am one. XD 23 years old here. Just graduated uni, volunteering at a barn, and hopefully starting lessons again soon! I didn't ride for six or seven years. D: Then in my last year of uni I took a few lessons wanting to get back into riding because I'd missed it so terribly! Now hopefully I will be back for good.


----------



## poppy1356

Too many new people I can't keep up haha. Well welcome everyone. 

I need to share my joy that not only did Lizzys bloodwork come back perfect but she got her shoes last night. She did ok. Didn't kick but moved around a lot. But it's her first pair of shoes and she's 19. But she moved so much better after. She's on bute for another day to take care of any inflammation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anywhere Else

My horse is on bute 24/7. He's had a sore back for several years but he only seems to care when someone that doesn't know how to ride smoothly or get on properly. Otherwise he's 28 and awesome. Not much else to describe him. Any time I'm in a fun show (it's a less competitive type of show that takes place every once in a while where I lease, barrel racing, keyhole, pole bending, etc) he knows he's competing for something and gets up to full speed in about 0 seconds flat. 
Also he has the bounciest trot anyone has ever seen, my butt hurts a lot after long rides.

There's my introduction.


----------



## Asama

Oooh, Australia is beautiful. I've only to Bondi (I think) Beach and Sydney. Went there in twelfth grade... I think my parents felt bad for me so they dished out the cash for an EF Tour.


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Too many new people I can't keep up haha. Well welcome everyone.
> 
> I need to share my joy that not only did Lizzys bloodwork come back perfect but she got her shoes last night. She did ok. Didn't kick but moved around a lot. But it's her first pair of shoes and she's 19. But she moved so much better after. She's on bute for another day to take care of any inflammation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


im glad her blood work is looking good ! hopefully she likes her shoes =]


----------



## rookie

I will trade America for Canada. I am only half joking on that. I was going to ride today but my four hour work day turned into 8 hours and now its really humid out. I also sort of pulled my groin the other night, and the house needs to be cleaned, I really should answer those "non-work work emails" and so yeah. 

Also, I have my last lesson of the summer on Monday. I am trying to decide if I should take the horse that needs work or the one that I really enjoy riding and who I might have to ride in a breed demo thing later on in the year? Who would you ride?


----------



## Saskia

Welcome all! 

Squishy, where in Aus are you? 

I am losing track of this forum... and I so need internet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

gypsygirl said:


> im glad her blood work is looking good ! hopefully she likes her shoes =]


Thank you. She was full of **** and vinegar tonight so I'd say her feet feel better. The bute would have wore off by the time I got out there tonight and she was trotting around her paddock and talking up a storm. She then trotted all down the gravel driveway so I think she's fixed. 

Long trail ride tomorrow but vet wants me to bute her for it to keep inflammation down. But the hot weather has finally left so lots of riding this week. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend with their horsey friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Poppy - its good that she is going okay. 

I've always wanted to go to Canada. 

Finally vaguely have internet sorted. Broadband is way too expensive on my own, so I am using my phone as a modem thing. But it cuts out every couple of minutes because I live in a place with basically no reception. 

Rosie isn't settling in well at all though. Yesterday was a complete disaster really. I went to see her and she came over and was easy to catch. But then the other horses in the paddock started trotting around Rosie got a little antsy. 

Then she was terrified of the electric fence, she got shocked on the first day and it must be much stronger because she was fine at the last place. Anyway there is another gate straight behind the fence leading into like a road/paddock with a huge draft mare who was being really crowding which completely freaked Rosie out. I managed to fend them away and get to the next gate which leads into another paddock with two loose horses who start trotting around us and Rosie is pretty bad by new, spinning and such. Finally we get to the yards and she is so antsy she'll barely eat, and tries to kick a horse in the head. Going back was even harder, and I could barely hold her, I thought she was going to leap on top of me. 

Anyway got her into the paddock with the grey and managed to fend them off and then she tried to bolt away through the gate and wouldn't let me untie her halter, almost ripped my arm off and I had to take it over her head. 

I know it's partly my fault, she hasn't been handled very much in the last month and needs a bit of a tune up but this agistment place isn't helping. I know a lot of people take their horses through paddocks with others in it but I really, really don't like leading my horse through paddocks with lots of horses. I'm okay getting my horse through a gate when there aren't loose horses on the other side but when I have to fend off two sets of horses and control my horse it makes me really freaked out. 

Rosie has been really defensive since she was kicked in the chest and the whole thing just is bad. I really, really don't like it. On top, they have no rotation system, or worming system, he didn't even ask if Rosie had been wormed. 

I really didn't cope with it, I am nervous around horses and I know that it is my problem. I'm okay with Rosie she's only little and I know she isn't aggressive, but I get really freaked out when other horses, especially big ones, crowd around me. I could hardly breathe and my chest was so tight but I couldn't do anything because all these horses were running around me. 

So anyway, that's my rant-ish thing. I'm going to move her to the other agistment place that's more expensive when I can get a little more settled to afford the switch, because I am so broke right now. But definitely moving. 

Its just a shame because the people there are so nice but this isn't going to work long term.


----------



## poppy1356

I don't have internet at home either. All I have is my phone and local broadcast tv, that stuff is just too expensive. But I start school soon and I have all online classes so I must break down and get Internet. 

Try carrying a lunge whip with. When I first got Lizzy I had to bring her through the geldings paddock and they would crowd. The mares she was with would try and bite her while I'm bringing her out to. It took about two weeks of carrying the whip but now none of them bother me. I can handle all the horses. It was almost like they were testing me on the ground. Lizzy has moved to a different section but I do chores so I still have to handle all the horses. 

It scared the crap out of me at first. She is my first horse after all. But the lunge whip is long enough you can keep them at a safe distance. Rosie will adjust too. It may take a bit but she will learn the drill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Saskia said:


> Finally vaguely have internet sorted. Broadband is way too expensive on my own, so I am using my phone as a modem thing. But it cuts out every couple of minutes because I live in a place with basically no reception.


My parents were able to get a booster/antenna thing - before that, they really didn't get any reception at all (you couldn't even use a cell phone at their house) but now it works great. Is there something like that you could get? My parents ordered one (well, my tech-savvy brother ordered it for them) online, it was much cheaper than the one the phone company offered.

That's too bad about the boarding place. I would say to give it a little more time, let her adjust a bit and try the lunge whip idea, but if it's really freaking you out that badly I understand if you just want to move. (I get pretty bad anxiety too - sometimes I just have to change something or not go to something, even if it's totally irrational - not saying you're being totally irrational, though! :wink


----------



## gypsygirl

i just steal my neighbors internet and i dont have cable...lol bad i know but there are 4 networks that have no password to choose from, why would i pay for it ?!?!


----------



## poppy1356

gypsygirl said:


> i just steal my neighbors internet and i dont have cable...lol bad i know but there are 4 networks that have no password to choose from, why would i pay for it ?!?!


Lucky you. The Internet provider puts a password on all their modems so every network is locked  

So in preparing for our trail ride today I realized I have no rain jackets with a hood!!! I'm not sure how good a rain jacket is if my head gets wet lol. So I'm making due with layers with a hood lol. At least it's cold enough out I can layer. It's 50 where it's raining right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

So came back from the last show and Mitch came off the trailer sore, not lame but just sore. So we buted him and gave him a few days off thinking he was tired from the trailer and weekend and worked to hard or he kicked in the trailer and stung something. Well three days later got him out to work him, I lunged him and he was totally fine didn't take an off step. Then I got on him, well long story short he was hitchy not totally off or lame just a hitch in his step. So off too the vet we go. After three hours of test we find out that it isn't anything career ending he just needs injections. Which are a little pricey so I'm holding off till I can afford them. Which should be soon. Other then that he is happy 14 year old horse. Vet did a general wellness exam and said he look awesome other then needing injections. He said that when I get those there is no doubt in his mind mitch can easily be my 3'6/3'9 horse.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Too bad you guys aren't my neighbours. I would let you all leech off of my terrible DSL internet for free. Or we could split the -massive- thirty dollars a month. :lol: It could be worse, but if either my boyfriend or I are watching videos, it lags the other person out when they're in a game. So very low bandwidth.


----------



## nyx

I get to ride a curly haired horse on the weekend!!  
My aunts wants to buy it, do you guys know of anything in particular I should.be looking out for with this breed other than the usual. Iv never seen a curly hair horse before.


----------



## Saskia

I didn't know we had curly horses in Australia.


----------



## Saranda

Our team did very well in the fair, their routine went almost flawlessly and the spectators enjoyed it. Yay!  I hope that next year Snickers and I will participate in the show, too.  And one of the girls placed the 4th in a jumping competition during the fair. She is training a green horse, a nice gelding, and we are very proud of them!

Meanwhile I've had a couple of nice training sessions with Snickers - yesterday we worked with trotting over ground poles, I introduced him to cantering over poles and I also worked with flexing, until we could do nice circles with the correct lateral flexion in walk and trot. He also cantered better after that and I was very proud of him!  Also of myself - I seem to start finally grasping the concept of the indirect rein.


----------



## nyx

We have a lady breeding them.right here in orange  cant wait to suss them out. They would be awesome to ride bareback I reckon lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

Saranda said:


> Our team did very well in the fair, their routine went almost flawlessly and the spectators enjoyed it. Yay!  I hope that next year Snickers and I will participate in the show, too.  And one of the girls placed the 4th in a jumping competition during the fair. She is training a green horse, a nice gelding, and we are very proud of them!
> 
> Meanwhile I've had a couple of nice training sessions with Snickers - yesterday we worked with trotting over ground poles, I introduced him to cantering over poles and I also worked with flexing, until we could do nice circles with the correct lateral flexion in walk and trot. He also cantered better after that and I was very proud of him!  Also of myself - I seem to start finally grasping the concept of the indirect rein.


awesome awesome awesome !


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  Tell me to stop when I start boasting too much, lol.  But I like being proud about my horse. 

I've found out a couple of issues we're having though, gotta ask my trainer about them when I see her. For example, in walk, if doing turns or circles, Snickers tends to slow down and sometimes falls on the forehand, and I have to bring him back more on the hindquarters. This doesn't show in trot and canter, though, however I'm not quite sure what should I do, because I feel that the root of the issue is somewhere before those circles and turns - why exactly he is prone to acting lazy in the walk.


----------



## poppy1356

Good Job Saranda, also a good job to your barn. Hehe I like bragging about Lizzy so go ahead and brag about Snickers. 

Yesterday we went on a "trail ride" to Mcdonalds lol. It was all road riding with 9 of us from the barn. Lizzy's shoes certainly make a huge difference. But she was uber spooky yesterday for some reason. Below is a picture of most of us when we took a break. Of course Lizzy is in front, she likes the camera lol.


----------



## Saranda

Nice saddle pad you've got there, poppy!  For a moment I was mistaken and thought that a nice, gray gelding is in the front of the camera...


----------



## poppy1356

Hahahaha I didn't even notice that before. And thank you, Lizzy appreciates it isn't hot pink lol.


----------



## WIRider

wow, I leave for a weekend and you all add like 4 pages.

welcome to all the new people, particularly the WI people 

Thanks for the points to ponder with Mellzy. The girl who owns her now said cars don't really bother her. Mellzy was boarded for a while, and the stable is just down from where the owner lives, so when she brought her home, she just walked her down the road. Said 4 cars drove by, and Mellzy didn't even bat an eye. But apparently she is terrified of tarps. I think part of it is that she is still getting used to me messing with her. I'm the first guy that has ever tried working with her. But I do high spirited horses better, they tend to be more fun. Keeps me more alert. I used to do guided trails in a state park and all of those horses were so boring to ride. They had the trail so well memorized that there was about a half mile stretch where I would spin around and ride backward to give the customers some history on the area. The guide horse I usually rode was so bombproof and had been on the trail so long, she could have walked it blindfolded.


----------



## gypsygirl

haha nice photo, looks fun !!

gypsy gets her shoe put back on today, i will probably ride her tomorrow, i think she needs a day of turnout before i get on her. she hasnt been ridden for 2 weeks and has been on stall rest since friday and shes used to being ridden 6 days a week and 24/7 turn out... she is a crazy horse right now !


----------



## poppy1356

Oh Gypsy have fun with that . Yesterday was Lizzy's first workout since last Saturday so 8 days. She hates walking on trail rides, but not everyone can trot on the trails, so she resorted to a jig most of the way. Gypsy will be happy to finally be free hehe. I'm sure she will burn off a lot of her energy in turnout. 

WI - It's the things you think are normal that scare the hair off the horses. Like shoes, normally all innocent, not to Lizzy, they are horse eating mini monsters. But that wrapping paper flying in the wind, nope, or that soda can she just crunched under her hooves 4 times, nope, not scary.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> It's the things you think are normal that scare the hair off the horses.


I can relate to that. Had a mare growing up that was deathly afraid of mud puddles. But only mud puddles. She'd go barreling through a clear river up to her chest, but a 1/2 inch deep mud puddle that is 18" across will swallow her up.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha Lizzy will go through any water just fine but those dirt piles, no way no how. She has this amazing ability to fly sideways at 100mph to avoid a dirt pile. Luckily I have the amazing ability to sit through them, or I would have a sore back end lol.


----------



## Saranda

I love Snickers for his ability to go boldly through, over and under anything, even if seeing the object for the first time in his life. If during a trail ride a horse refuses to go further, then Snickers and I usually go as the first pair, because he is sure to lead all the other horses through the scary places.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha lucky you, good thing Snickers isn't afraid to show those other horses how it's done. Lizzy will eventually go through anything, sometimes we even have to go first, but scary things usually involve some acrobatic moves.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers sometimes spooks if several horses in front of him spook suddenly, but he usually just does a little sideways jump or just digs his feet in the ground, it sort of feels as if he was going to sit down. But he never spins or bolts, as he has been trained to stay still in scary situations and inspect the spooky objects by my suggestion.

He made a huge spooking leap from canter once, though, when we were cantering through a forest and suddenly a small, barking, yapping dog appeared out of the blue and tried to bite his feet.

Oh, and before we moved from his first barn, he had become very spooky and flighty for a couple of months, getting small spooks even at walk with no apparent reasons. It changed when we moved, he started getting better hay, better water and I added some magnesium supplements to his feed.


----------



## poppy1356

Lizzy knows if she is on the road, she spooks in place. She kinda scrambles with her feet, like a dog when they crouch down to play, it's really funny. If we are moving and there's grass by her she does the flying sideways spook.


----------



## Saranda

That's convenient and safe! Good for you and Lizzy.  

I am now browsing an online tack shop. Going to order a reflective tailguard and harness for Snickers, so that we are more visible on the road during the dark autumn nights.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh good idea. I don't trust drivers around here enough even if I painted Lizzy with reflective paint. Teenagers and their darn phone, texting away. The US is definately way to leinent on giving out drivers licenses.


----------



## Saranda

There are only a few roads with traffic in our forest that lead to some nearby villages, but the drivers are sometimes careless, old men who don't give too much of a thought that racing those narrow, dark roads might be a bad idea. 

I am going to order gear from Kraemer (a German tack shop), although I like the quality of Horze gear better. But Horze shipping costs are sky high if you don't cooperate with other buyers. And all the people that are pooling together for a shipment, are buying their stuff in Kraemer. 

I will also order a winter riding coat, winter PVC boots and thermal riding boots for myself. And maybe an oilskin hat, if I have enough funds.


----------



## WIRider

Saranda said:


> I will also order a winter riding coat, winter PVC boots and thermal riding boots for myself. And maybe an oilskin hat, if I have enough funds.


I don't know that I've ever seen an oilskin hat. I used to have an oilskin duster, but left it for dad when I moved up here and had no need for it. I am, however, in need of a new hat. Had a nice black felt one, and a white straw one. Gave the straw one away, and the black on got sat on, never could get it back to shape.


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Oh good idea. I don't trust drivers around here enough even if I painted Lizzy with reflective paint. Teenagers and their darn phone, texting away. The US is definately way to leinent on giving out drivers licenses.


i hate when people text and drive ! they will kill someone someday...


----------



## poppy1356

Or just plain ol' can't drive, jeesh. We really need harsher penalties for people who drive recklessly or drive without a license. When the lady rearended me going over 50mph she didn't even get a ticket. She was eating while driving and not paying attention and she was over 50 years old too!


----------



## Saranda

Just thought how interesting it would be to meet you all for a trail ride and camping, and maybe do some fun horseback games or a little XC jumping.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that would be fun. Mix in the different cultures and ways of doing things. It would be an awesome learning experience. Although there might have to be some borrowing of horses, as I'm pretty sure it costs a pretty penny to ship horses overseas lol.


----------



## Saranda

Well, if we had the money required, it would also be tons of fun to see each others horses in real life and go awwww over how wonderful they all are!


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe yes of course. I would like a Snickers clone. Mostly so in the winter I have a giant fluffy teddy bear haha. He is one of the few I think look even cuter in the winter fuzzies.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

poppy1356 said:


> Oh good idea. I don't trust drivers around here enough even if I painted Lizzy with reflective paint. Teenagers and their darn phone, texting away. The US is definately way to leinent on giving out drivers licenses.


I totally agree with you on this, i'm 22 and still don't have my license....and i hate to drive, i'm surrounded my crazy drivers, and many should not have their licenses at all!!! I don't think 16yo should get their licenses either, esp with all the new technology out that they can txt n what not while driving, and half of them probably don't even know half of their actual road skills or rules anymore. With cars that can parallel park themselves, whats the point of learning that skill any more then.....


----------



## poppy1356

I think the biggest issue with 16yr olds getting their license isn't about technology, there's always been something to distract a driver. But more about how we don't make them responsible for their actions. Kids these days are told how good they do and patted on the back even when they fail miserably at something. At the last horse show I was at, games(speed), they were giving out participation ribbons. I'm sorry but if you lose, you lose, end of story. We are so caught up in not hurting anyone's feelings that we lose that competetive edge that once kept out nation great. It's really not a surprise how our education is failing. What consequences do kids have if they don't suceed in school? Oh you dropped out of school to have to many kids with different fathers, no worry the government will pay you to keep reproducing failures.

Sorry for the mini rant, haha. I'm just getting disgusted with the way people are turning out these days. Maybe it's because I went to a Catholic school for 9 years and had very strict rules and standards.


----------



## Saranda

Hehe, yeah, Snickers is a fuzzy chocolate bear during winters.  He is still as trickstery, sometimes naughty and a rebel as ever, even if as cute as a kitten.


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe it's the cute ones that get ya. I'm pretty sure only the cute ones are the devious little suckers haha. My dog uses her adorable face to get out of trouble.


----------



## Saranda

Totally! Snickers is well aware how to charm me with his cute muzzle and then step on my head!


----------



## WIRider

Poppy, I loved your rant and I completely agree. When I was a kid playing baseball, we did get little medals for participation, but we got big trophies when we one. I don't have a problem with giving kids something for participating. It takes at least a little courage to put yourself out there and do something with a large audience. But not everyone should get the same award. If you win, you should get something better than those who didn't win. I mean seriously, if a kid spends his whole life getting the same things as everyone else without working at anything, how will he ever survive in the real world. Companies don't hire everyone that applise for a job, they hire the best person for the job. The way things are, kids think that they are entitled to the same things everyone else is getting without having to work for it. That's why our society is going down the crapper. 

But now that I "know" people in Canada and Australia, I have options where I can move


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yea, my brother is only 3 years younger than me and somehow everything I was taught ended with me. Most days I just cannot understand his thinking. I think telling every kid they can be whatever they want to be needs to stop. You can be what ever you want to be when you grow up if you work hard enough for it. Jeesh, my brother "works" 2 days a week because going to school with 4 classes at a community college means he cannot work. He's pretty convinced in a year or less his band of "death metal rock" will hit it big and he will be a milionare and not have to work, yea ok, keep dreaming buddy. So since that will happen he doesn't need to work now, or try at school. Someone has got to feed him, because we can't possibly expect him to feed himself, jeesh. Oh yea and he thinks he will get hired just by applying. 

I can't wait til he moves out on his own here soon. He thinks a minimum wage job will work and he can get weekends off with said job hahahahaha. I can't wait until I get to say I told you so.


----------



## WIRider

I think that saying needs to be modified. you can be anything you want, but you may have to work your butt off to get there, and you have to deal with all the consequences along the way. Maybe your brother's band will make it big....someday. But banking on that doesn't give him the right to sponge off his family until it happens. 

I wanted to be an engineer, so I went to college. I come from a lower-middle class family, so there wasn't going to be much if any help from my parents. I got scholarships, but went to a private college. So for my last two years in school, I had 3 part time jobs, while going to school full time. This is what I wanted, so I did what had to be done. 

So many kids think that just wanting it to happen will be good enough. That's only the start. You have to want it badly enough that you'll do whatever it takes to make it happen. 

Ok, there is my rant, i'll step off my soapbox now.


----------



## poppy1356

I'm just thankful that little turd doesn't live with me anymore. Just before I moved to MN he was living with me and cost me hundreds each month. Too many kids and even recent college grads have no concept of working for a living. 

Kuddos to you for making it through college to be an engineer. That isn't easy stuff.


----------



## Failbhe

In regards to your bro... metal music is NOT popular right now. Oh, I like it plenty, and there are lots of fans scattered around the world - but it is not mainstream and most bands (even the 'big' ones) still have day jobs. Rock and pop are a different story, but metal... yeah. Metallica and Megadeth are still riding on album sales from the 80s... unless he invents a time machine, it's not going to happen! 

Someone somewhere said "You can be whatever you work for" - I like that much better than "You can be whatever you want." I have to admit I look at people only 10 years younger than me and it feels more like 20 or 30 sometimes.


----------



## countryryder

poppy1356 said:


> Oh good idea. I don't trust drivers around here enough even if I painted Lizzy with reflective paint. Teenagers and their darn phone, texting away. The US is definately way to leinent on giving out drivers licenses.



The issue I and my friend would have when riding by roads was the guys trying to show off when they drove by,revving their engines,honking,yelling,spinning tires and spitting gravel,ect. Drove us nuts! Definitely not the best way to impress a girl on a high spirited horse..


----------



## Roperchick

Poppy i just gotta say...i agree with you and i loved your rant! haha

i was brought up knowing anything i wanted i had to work my a** off for. nobody was gonna wait for me or do it for me. i had to get there myself...
i saw how much my parents were dishing out for my sister to go to college....so i enlisted. im not gonna break their bank just to get an education when there are options out there for me, and all i have to do is follow orders and keep myself in shape.

all these youngins are more than capable of putting a hard days work in but they were raised in the age of, "oh dont worry just play on your xbox and ill go walk the dog for you."

where as i was "Christine Nicole Castle, get your butt outside and run your dog, then go clean the stalls, and exercise all the horses."

in school if i got a bad grade, i got my butt spanked, was grounded till i got them back up, and my reward was getting an icecream cone from TCBY on report card day...
not blame the teachers for your kid being a lazy bum, then tell them its not their fault, theyll still rule the world if they do nothing

people are getting waaaaay too soft with their kids imho


----------



## countryryder

I agree!


----------



## Roperchick

haha i was talking to my cousin the other day about when they had gone out to the ranch to ride (i have a post on my journal thing i think haha) and she was saying that after she took them home they were throwing a giant fit, screaming in the car, throwing things, etc.
so i was just like commenting said that my parents woulda taken their belts to my behind if i acted that way....

you woulda thought i told her to lock em in the basement with no food for a month! she want on a tangent about how thats abuse and she would never hurt her kids that way, i should be ashamed....i was just saying thats what my parents had to do once or twice (i was quite the devil child hahahah)

never woulda thought it from her. we were pretty much raised the same way, she was in the army same as me etc etc. but idk. i guess mindsets change when you have kids? *shudder* i couldnt handle it haha


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh no, my idea will not change when I have kids. We were spanked all the time. I regularly talked back and beat up my brother but I certainly paid for it. My behind actually broke the wooden paddle one day. 

I live in an apartment building right now and I am absolutely appalled at the behavior of children and adults. People take zero responsibility for what they do. If you use something put it back, how fricken hard is that? 

Oh and countryryder people do that to us too. Only once people have thrown things. But Lizzy has this habit of having projectile liquid poo after awhile on trail rides and I want to train her to aim that to the annoying cars 

Oh and I had to pay for everything I wanted growing up, I mean everything. Both my parents had their own businesses so if I wanted money for ice cream I had to work. Chores at home were a given no allowance was paid for those that's what my jobs were for. At the age of 8 when I started taking riding lessons, the agreement was I got lessons if I paid for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squishy

I'm in Western Australia  
sorry it took so long to reply .. I work weekends, and just caught up! 

Anything Else - is your horse seriously on bute 24/7? Do you worry about damage to the kidneys/liver, especially being an older horse? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day! What saddles is everyone loving at the moment? I need to do my research and buy a new saddle for my Warmblood, who is coming back into work. I will get a saddle fitter out when we're ready (still have another month of long lining before I even consider it!) .. but just thought I'd ask  Oh and I'm a taller rider .. so needs leg room 

Do we really have Curlies in Australia? I thought they'd over heat in summer ..


----------



## Failbhe

Well Squishy, I don't know what kind of riding you do - but I love my new saddle. I wanted something very lightweight, being on a very small horse. It's a synthetic western trail saddle, and it only weighs 16 pounds. So far my girl seems to like it too!  Can't show in it, though - I guess we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it.

(Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle)


----------



## Roperchick

^^that looks so comfy!


----------



## nyx

Lol Yeh we do. And I have no idea maybe they have to be trimmed? Ill find out on Saturday anyways  

I cant wait to see them, I think they may be crossed though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squishy

Oohh that does look very comfortable!!! 

I ride English - hoping to get back into some dressage lessons and clinics. She has some wonderful education under her belt, and I put riding on halt for her to have a foal, but that's a whole other story (and no foal). My turn to get back in the saddle  Just need one to fit us


----------



## Saskia

You should totally take pictures of the curly horses Nyx. Does the breeder have a webpage?

What do you do Squishy, your status says you're studying?

I went to see Rosie again today. She came running over, stopped about 5 metres from the fence, so I walked over to her and gave her carrots, then walked towards the fence, and she ran off the other way and wouldn't let me near her. Put down the halter and approached her again, and she was fine, followed me, nose to shoulder, to about 4 metres from the fence and then stopped dead. 

She is really freaked out by that electric fence, and of that evil grey mare standing by the gate. I've never seen Rosie like this. 

Anyway went to look at another horse place this afternoon. Much better. Smaller paddocks with slightly less feed, but all the paddocks open onto walkways, so no fending off horses. Two arenas, one is a dodgy dirt one, but the other is a big undercover one and is pretty nice, and a nice round yard. A bit further away and more expensive...but I think I will move when I get a job.


----------



## nyx

She does actually and im about to get some pics emailed to me soon! Apparently he is an appy  

Benjara Home Page - Benjara Curly Horses

My gelding suddenly got like that aswell with an electric fence. We think he may have git stuck in it during a storm as it was all down the next morning. Really not a fan of electric tape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I looked at the website. I'd be pretty interested to see a curly in person because I don't think pictures really show enough 

One thing though.. just watch out that your aunt doesn't pay a premium for a "fashionable" horse or something. 

Their stallion doesn't seem particularly accomplished or anything really, besides curly, and their mares don't seem any special either. They talk about taking the horses to shows, but never mention results or anything.


----------



## nyx

Actually the horse is quiet cheap. Im extremely wary about the breeder as she is quiet dodgy. 
I have heard alot of bad things but unsure if any of it is true. 
I just really want to make sure my aunt doesnt get ripped off. So Yeh totally agree with what your saying. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh so tonight I go to the sales. I'm sure it will be sooooo tempting. Good thing I'm broke or I'd prolly bring another horse home. We are also stopping at the feed mill on the way to see about buying in bulk and mixing our own feeds for the barn.

Pretty excited to scout out the tack part of the sale. The next one is next month so I may have to save some money so I can buy like crazy. My designated thinker (aka my bf) is coming along so no buying stuff tonight :-( unless perhaps I see a really good deal and convince him to buy it :twisted:

Oh and my Lizzy dear decided that her feet feel so good now that last night she was going to tear around the round pen. I don't like her running in such small circles but she wouldn't stop :shock: she actually worked up a sweat and it was only 75 out yesterday. I think she was ****ed that she didn't get to trot on our trail ride. She can walk all day and not get tired.


----------



## Squishy

I work as a waitress (casual), but also at a pet shop/feed shop. I love my jobs  

Yep I am studying .. I am studying sports massage therapy (for horses), I'm almost qualified, just another month or two! 
I'm also studying Bowen therapy (for horses) as well, plus a tonne of other workshops/clinics/short courses - from biomechanics and conformation, to feed/diet, to dental/bitting, saddle fitting, to barefoot trimming (which my lovely trimmer is training me!), etc .. I also do a lot of research into products (such as saddles, bits, etc), and how they can be improved 
I'll be studying more next year too  Lots and lots of study - I'm a bit addicted..


----------



## gypsygirl

i just want to be done with school ! sooo much homework and HF is distracting me lol


----------



## Saranda

Squishy, your studies sound so exciting! I wish we had something like this in Latvia. 

As for English saddle - I use and reccomend Kieffer saddles. I own a Kieffer Genf A/P saddle with changeable gullets, which makes it easier to fit the saddle to a horse if his muscling changes. And the Kieffer saddles generally are good for my horse because of their built - their rear pannels tend to be more flat than in other English saddle brands I've seen around here, and, as his back is very level, it is more comfortable for him.

I would like to get a good treeless saddle, though, bet the best ones are very pricey...


----------



## Squishy

Ahh you'll miss school when it's over 

I miss my friends the most .. life changes so fast! 

But, I wouldn't want to go back  Even though I'm no longer in contact with my mates from high school, I'm about to start my business in the horse industry .. living the dream!


----------



## gypsygirl

LOL no i wont ! i took 2 years off school to work and save money and now im going to be a medical assistant, i just want to work !


----------



## Squishy

Saranda - thanks! They're really interesting .. a real eye opener! Everytime I go to a new course or workshop, it either confirms or conflicts with previous studies .. I love a challenge 

I'd really like to get a treeless saddle eventually, but first I need to loose weight, as they do have weight restrictions on them  I do wonder about the structure though, I see a lot of riders over the "suggested weight limit" (80kg), and wonder how this effects the saddle and horse.

Ooh I do like the keiffers  I'm not sure how it'll sit with Danni. Due to her 'bad hoof', her whole body has compensated for it, and in turn has effected her structure and posture. No matter what we get, it'll need to be heavily adjusted to allow for the altered heights and position of her shoulders. 

I know the saddle will need wide panels and a wide channel. I really, really like the look of the Thinline amulette saddle .. but I fear my legs might be a bit long (and out of my budget!). It's definitely something for the future (when I'm rich and famous LOL kidding)

Gypsy - LOL I totally forgot this thread was for 20's plus .. woopsy! 
Wow a medical assistant - what does that involve? Is that like a nurse?

What does everyone else do for work/study?


----------



## poppy1356

I work at a bank in the wealth management area. But I go back to school in 2 weeks to finally finish out my bs in either accounting or finance. I worked as an accountant/auditor for 4 years prior to this job so I'm really torn what to do. I love my job and the people I work with but I also love, love, love auditing. Haha it's weird I know but when I find mistakes I really want to fix them. Also I'm curious to know how it was made, a mistake or deliberate? It's fun for me.


----------



## gypsygirl

Squishy said:


> Gypsy - LOL I totally forgot this thread was for 20's plus .. woopsy!
> Wow a medical assistant - what does that involve? Is that like a nurse?
> 
> What does everyone else do for work/study?


lol no worries !

medical assistant is a lot like being a nurse. i wanted to go to nursing school but the school im going to didnt have it and other schools in the area have a multiple year wait list.. i figure i will get my associates degree as a medical assistant and start working and if i want to do more school from there i will. dont get me wrong, i really like my school and i dont mind going to class and all that, but i like to work better ! i will be done with school in june, cant wait !


----------



## WIRider

AHHHHH, college. I (kind of) remember those days. 

I know the rant about unruly kids is over, I just want to say that those of you that have agreed with Poppy's rant, renew my faith in humanity. Especially if any of you are under 25. Personally, I think a lot has to do with where you were raised. I've never met a kid who grew up on a farm with animals that doesn't understand working.


----------



## poppy1356

I didn't grow up on a farm but we lived in the middle of nowhere WI so I spent my days running around outside and always had some kind of work to do around the house/yard.

When I put in my college application I had to check the box for Adult Learner :shock:. Seriously made me feel old lol. Only 4 more years, yay. I'm basically starting over now.


----------



## Roperchick

WIrider im 20 n i grew up on a farm/ranch haha


grrrglllle im kinda suspicious about how well Firestone really "fixed" my tire...its not like it was just a nail stuck and it was slowly leaking air...
i literally heard a POP! and my tire was completely flat with the rim on the gravel within 2 seconds...so i know it was a BIG tear somewhere...probably on the side wall....which isnt really an easy fix....hmmmmm.


----------



## Saranda

I'm rather excited about this weekend. We've been organizing a barn camp and it is due from Friday to Sunday. We'll even have a couple of friends with their horses from other barns join us and we're having:

* evenings by the fireplace with fairytales, legends, myths and songs about horses from our folklore
* A representative from a mayor folklore and historical society to tell us about ancient Latvian (pre-medeival) horse tack. He will also bring specimens and we will try the tack on some of our horses, seeing how it was like to ride with a, say, bone bit.
*A yoga class one morning and a therapeutic gymnastics class the other, focusing especially on what equestrians need.
* A groundwork and horse psychology clinic by a skilled horsewoman
* An English riding clinic by a professional jumping and dressage trainer, focusing mainly on the suppleness of the horse - flexing, stretching, rounding a back, etc.
*At least one big trail ride in one of the evenings.

I hope the weather stays nice and warm.


----------



## WIRider

Roperchick - Did they say they fixed it? I would be pretty skeptical of that. I would think that if you lost air that fast, the tire could well be shot. It'll probably hold for a while, but i'd be afraid that it would pop again. But that's just me.

Saranda - I'm very jealous of you right now. That weekend sounds awesome.


----------



## Roperchick

^^ esactly what i was thinking. yeah the message said "your tire is fixed up, please bring your car by and we'll put it back on for you"...im definitely gonna be checking, re-checking and watching it like a hawk...im not even gonne let them get it near my car if theres a chance itll blow out. i personally like living haha

Saranda-That sounds awesome! lucky lucky


----------



## nyx

Can I come saranda!! Seriously ill fly over.. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Picking up the pieces again after another bad storm. I'd just finished cleaning up after the last one this morning,grrr!


----------



## nyx

Ohh ******!! Much property damage? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

nyx said:


> Ohh ******!! Much property damage?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alot of trees down,branches strewn all over the yard and road,gardens and flowerbeds tore up from the force of the rain,lost power for a while,,ease trough ripped off the shop,and a bunch of stuff blown around.Thank God the hail missed us though!


----------



## Saskia

That's a shame about the storm 

I don't think I'd want to trust fixed tyres either, Roperchick. They do a lot of wear and once it has a weak point... 

That sounds really cool Saranda, I wish we had things like that here. All riding camps tend to be more child things, and often for beginner riders. 

I'm studying at the the moment too, doing my Honours in Sociology. Or more likely not doing it, I can't settle on a question, I feel completely out of my depth and am wondering why on earth I am doing this? But, my degree qualifies me for virtually nothing... so I'm not in a good position. 

I've never lived on a farm, and my family has never done any special work stuff. I don't know, maybe I don't know about work, I just do what I need to do to get where I want to go. 

Do any of you ever feel like you are discriminated against/treated differently because of your age? I'm living in share house with some people who are 40+ and they hardly talk to me. Whenever someone else older comes along, even people they don't know, they launch into conversations and everything, but no matter how hard I try they just seem really hesitant. I asked my mum and she said a lot of people don't know how to deal with young people, and expect them to be a certain way that I'm not. Even in town, the population is much older than I am, and so often people just dismiss me.


----------



## nyx

Wow, storm season sounds pretty savage where you are. I hope you recover well.  

Yep! Always discriminated because of my age. I had to move out of home when I was 18 because my parents moved 7 hours away and I wanted to stay where I am. Trying to find a house to rent was extremely frusterating as the owners rathered "older, more mature" people. 

They expect all young people to be the same and our knowledge is always judged just because we are young. Most people would listen to a 30 yo + woman with 15 years of horse experience over a 21yo with the same experience. Super annoying but im shocking at making sure my point is heard lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

wow Saranda, that weekend sounds absolutely amazing. I wish I could be there (and understand Latvian!)

I'm not working right now... stress etc, long story. Never thought I'd say "housewife" when somebody asks what my job is! We don't even have kids... Anyway, I went to a Bible college for a year (mostly just to postpone university, since I didn't know what I wanted to take), then I went to university for two years in Animal Science - I thought I'd be able to do research etc, but it turns out unless I went on to get my Masters or even PhD. all I'd be qualified to do is manage a hog barn.  Woo... so, I dropped out. Then I worked a string of dead-end jobs... I've considered going back to school, but honestly, I just don't know of anything I want to do enough to commit time and money to it. 

As I've had pretty bad anxiety since... well, forever, and end up flaking out on school or jobs even when I start out with the best of intentions, I think for now I'll stick with 'housewife' (Even though I'm a pretty crappy one - I hate cooking and cleaning!)


----------



## Saskia

Nyx - finding a place can be hard when you're young! I left home when I was 17 and moved to Sydney and it was so hard! Minimum wage was about $8 or so and they'd never give me enough hours. I asked them why one and they said "(other coworker) has to pay for rent and everything so he needs it more" and that made me pretty upset, his wage was close to double mine because of his age and I had to cover all the same costs he did, and they thought that because I was young I didn't need it. 

In the end I'd tell places I was moving in that I was 19, because no one wants to live with a 17 year old, but I did share housing so they didn't know. 

I don't know, I just don't like people judging me but its inevitable.


----------



## countryryder

Saskia said:


> Do any of you ever feel like you are discriminated against/treated differently because of your age? I'm living in share house with some people who are 40+ and they hardly talk to me. Whenever someone else older comes along, even people they don't know, they launch into conversations and everything, but no matter how hard I try they just seem really hesitant. I asked my mum and she said a lot of people don't know how to deal with young people, and expect them to be a certain way that I'm not. Even in town, the population is much older than I am, and so often people just dismiss me.



I do,but in a slightly different way. Some people seem to have a problem with the fact that I'm 25 and "live at home' here on my parents farm. They make snide comments both to my face and behind my back about me being too lazy to get my own place,living off my parents,too chicken to face the real world,and so on. It makes me really angry for a number of reasons. One,I literally run the day to day operation of the farm,both the livestock and horticulture sides of it. You can't be lazy and do that.. Actually,I work longer hours than said people. Two,I may not pay much for rent,but I work for it instead.Running a farm is no easy task. Three,honestly,at this point I can not afford to get a place of my own. After being diagnosed,I could not work,and was,and still am,fighting a rather expensive heart condition.Plus there were still the usual bills to pay.My savings were almost completely wiped out due to all the money having to go out and nothing coming in. I'm back to working, very part time,so at least there's enough coming in to cover the monthly bills,but it's taking forever to build that savings account back up. I'm not yet able to handle a full time job yet,on top of my responsibilities here,so it could be a while before I'm in a position to even be able to consider getting a place of my own or even sharing. My folks enjoy having me around,so no issue there. I know my situation may not be the norm,but how does that make me less of a person in some peoples eyes? Frustrating.
Ok,rant over now :wink:


----------



## Squishy

Wow that weekend sounds awesome!!! 

Saskia - yup, I'm 23, but people tend to think I'm older LOL So when I tell them I'm studying with horses, it's more "oh, aren't you a bit old to be playing with ponies?" ..... Then I tell them my age, "Oh right, you act so much older! So you still have time to get a real job then"

ummm...

Meh. People don't get it, it's fine  I get the whole 'not knowing how to talk to younger people' .. I cannot talk to kids to save my life  I feel awkward, if I ask them a question that's too easy, I feel like I'm taking the micky, if I ask something to advanced, I feel like a snob. Can't win LOL


----------



## nyx

Lol playing with ponies... Get a real job.. 
Thats nasty! Lol 
My 'real job' is absolutley doing my head in. Whats life if you dont enjoy what your doing, I reckon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Of course you can all come! I just fear that the transportation fees for getting to Latvia would be quite high for you, lol.

I haven't been discriminated by older equestrians, on the contrary, they have always been kind and helpful to me. However, I've received some discrimination and critique from those who are much younger than me and started learning riding earlier than me, thus having a longer experience. Some people find something funny about adult riders without noticing how ridiculous they become by doing it.


----------



## gypsygirl

people tend to think im a lot younger than i am because i look super young [so do my parents !] i have trouble sometimes when i teach dog training classes because older men refuse to take me seriously or listen to what i say because they think im too young and female to be taken seriously ! most of the clients totally love me though !

on a different topic, i rode gypsy yesterday and she was sound !! will see how she is today =]


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - I wish we had things like that around here. Only thing I know of that does stuff like that is 4-h which is all little kids. Sounds awesome, I'm sure you will have fun.

Countryryder- Sorry about the storm. We are supposed to get some good storms tonight. We have really lucked out this year but tornados scare me the most. I can deal with hail and down trees but those tornados will give me nightmares.

So I went to the sale barn last night and I officially found my new favorite place to buy tack. English saddles were going for $10-15!!! The most expensive was a almost new wintec jumping saddle with everything included and that went for $100. Next month I'm saving money and buying a ton of saddles, one of them is bound to fit one of the horses I ride. They were in really good condition too. Since it is all western around there nobody knows about english saddles.

The horses were going for good prices too. We didn't stay to long as it's an hour drive away but there was some horses that went for under $100 but all the broke and papered ones were going for $200-$1200. Some crazy lady had this ugly appy that was unpapered and wasn't that great and she no-saled it because she wanted $1000, and it went for around 400 something. Sorry lady you wont even get that on craigslist, not to mention an auction, jeesh. 

But I was rather impressed with how nice the facility was, not what I was expecting. I think I may frequent these sales now, tack goes for insanely cheap.


----------



## Saranda

We normally don't have such things around here, but our barn is very active and we organize such events ourselves. For example, we had a dressage and a competetive trail competition this spring, had a Summer Solstice festivity with pagan rituals for our horses this June, we're having the camp this weekend, I'm throwing a birthday party with horseback games and competitions for the barn people, we'll organize our own Christmas riding and gingerbread party and take all the horses to the sea next summer, and so on. If we weren't such a close bunch, we wouldn't have all of these events, but we just want to have fun together and learn something in the way.


----------



## Saskia

Those saddle deals sound great! I once went to an auction and bought this stock saddle for $15 just because it seemed like a good idea. Didn't fit my horse at all, but I oiled it and put it at a consignment store and it sold for a hundred or so, sometimes you can pick up some great things  

I have never been able to pass as older than I am. A couple of years younger, but never older. It kinda sucked in high school when its cool to be all grown up, but its okay now. 

My flatmates "girlfriend" is here and she really irritates me. Even when she is not talking to me, just knowing she is there irritates me, she's always complaining about her life and my room is poorly situated so I hear everything anyone says. It's really petty but, I don't know, it just makes me all uncomfortable seeing her around. Have you ever known people who you just don't like and seem have this very negative energy about them?


----------



## poppy1356

Haha who doesn't irritate me. But really on the other side of my cubicle at work there is the collections department and there are two people I cannot stand listening too. One has that annoying laugh that girls make when they are trying to be flirty and crap. Bugs me to no end. And the other talks about her oozing leg wound that basically sounds like her body is trying to eat itself. Gahh seriously disgusting.

Yea those saddles were a steal. They could easily sell on ebay for close to 200 or more. 

Sometimes people say I look older and sometimes not. They usually think I'm older than I am. Probably because I've been out in the professional working world since I was 11. When they hear I've been doing audits and other reports for over 10 years now, they automatically assume I mean I started after college. I was already 5'7" by the time I was 13 so all thru school everyone thought I was older than I was. If I put my hair in a pony and wear baggy clothes I look 16 again lol.


----------



## Saranda

Darn it, just got a call from the BO - the horses have ripped the fence and are out wandering somewhere in the nearby meadows or in the forest... It's dark outside now and I don't have a car to go there and help with the search - just sitting and waiting for good news... At least, there are no highways nearby, but still worried.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh no, I hope they find everyone. If there are no highways near by they should be fine except for those crazy land mines, are they by where the horses got out? That would be scary.

If Lizzy ever got out I'm pretty sure she would go wait on my bo's deck for some food after she made sure there was none in the barn.


----------



## countryryder

Whenever any of mine have escaped,usually because of our neighbors stud donkey ripping down my electric fence because the neighbors don't keep him in proper fencing so he's often out just as much as he's in( but that's a rant for another time),they go to the dairy just up the road.So at least I know where they are..


----------



## Saranda

Sadly, I could go there only by public transportation, but there are no buses this late going that way.  I think that they will most probably head for the meadows, not the dense parts of the forests, and they always keep together, not leaving even one herdmate behind. So the BO will probably find all of them together. As I heard, the herd did the same thing last August, when the fall was approaching. The heat and the bugs are away, and the horses get more naughty...


----------



## Meatos

Hey guys, newbie rider here...I'm 28, have been riding on and off for about six months and now that things are settling down, I'll be back to it weekly. I'm totally in love with my school horse and ended up buying him a new leather halter today because I noticed his old one was broken and he was wearing a ratty old one that belonged to another horse (has the other horse's name embroidered on it). I need an intervention!!!!!


----------



## Failbhe

Hey Meatos, nice to meet you.  I'm a fellow Canadian, also 28. I ride Western, though I'm going to take some English lessons just for fun. I have a 4 yo Arab x mare named Éowyn. If you're looking for an intervention... you won't find one here! :lol::lol:

Saranda - I hope Snickers gets home safe soon! I'm sure he'll be fine... but that 'waiting' feeling when there's nothing you can do is awful. Let us know once he's safe and sound!


----------



## countryryder

Yay,another Canadian!


----------



## Meatos

Nice to meet you too. 

Okay, maybe I'm not so much looking for an intervention...how about a hoo-rah for my most excellent and totally unnecessary purchase!! I also bought myself a grooming kit. Got tired of forgetting all the grooming stuff in the second barn where the tack room is. That's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## countryryder

So,tell us about your school horse..


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Squishy said:


> I get the whole 'not knowing how to talk to younger people' .. I cannot talk to kids to save my life  I feel awkward, if I ask them a question that's too easy, I feel like I'm taking the micky, if I ask something to advanced, I feel like a snob. Can't win LOL


Older kids, like twelve years and up, I find are pretty easy to talk to because I just talk to them normally. Younger than that and I still talk to them normally, they just might not always understand what I mean. I try to be more simplistic for them. I don't see any reason to talk to them like they're idiots with the "cutesy" voice, though. I resented that as a child.

I was asked to keep an eye on this one little girl while she was grooming, getting ready for a lesson. Trying to be friendly rather than just stand there staring at her, I said "Hey, what's up? Grooming?" And she goes "Yeah I'm grooming, what do you think?" She's like, eight or nine years old or something. I was thinking like, ****, what a little ****.


----------



## gypsygirl

^^hahahahaha
what a little brat !


----------



## Failbhe

I have babysat my niece and nephew for my brother twice. Both times, my niece spent most of the time telling me what I was doing wrong. I don't babysit anymore.


----------



## nyx

Oh I cannot stand children like that!! I have no idea what makes them think they can talk to people like that, with no respect. 

Parenting really comes to mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

^^Makes you wonder,doesn't it? They're learning it from somewhere.. And are getting away with it!


----------



## Saskia

Kids watch too much TV I think, with all these attitude-y characters. What they don't get is that the real world isn't like that, there isn't an applause after all their not funny jokes, or attitudes, people just think they're rude. I'm not saying all TV is bad, but I think a lot of kids, and even adults, don't distinguish it enough from reality, especially the behaviours and corresponding actions which are often just not realistic. 

Parents are obviously a large part of it, but especially around eight or so, I think the kid is being a lot more influenced by the media and peers. 

I guess a lot of people wouldn't have liked me as a kid. I know a lot of adults didn't think I behaved like a child should, but I was always treated like an adult, and was taught to always question and critically evaluate everything I read or watched, or was told. If anyone told me to do something, and they didn't tell me why, or they were rude about it, there is no way I'd do it just because they said so. And if something didn't make sense or sounded ridiculous I wouldn't go along with it because they're older. Now, being an adult, and seeing all the stupid things people say, do and believe, I'm glad I never went along with it. 

My uncle is still bitter about me as a child. I'd never do what he said and always question him and such. He hated it and still doesn't like me. Now he has two kids and they're not going so well, he may not like the way I am, but he certainly doesn't like the way his kids are going either. 

A couple of years ago I magically got good with young children. My little cousins really like me, even the one that doesn't really like people at all. Everyone is always like "you're so good with children" and they seem very surprised considering I am an only child. 

I kind of can't wait till I have kids. Of course I have to meet a guy first. But I think it will be exciting. 

Saranda, don't worry too much about your horse. They do generally all stick together, and they don't go that far from home. If they get scared they'd probably just run back to their paddock.


----------



## Meatos

Kids freak me out. I hate when they are all shy in the beginning because I think I'm being scary. And then when they warm up, I quite like them. I have six nieces and nephews under the age of 7 (and a seventh on the way) and I'm very much the Fun Auntie Katie. Not bad for someone who is freaked out by kids! 

Ah, Jake my schoolboy. He's pretty awesome. I forget how old he is but he's a quarterhorse cross. He's a big and safe boy who loves to eat. Sometimes I can't find him out in the paddock because so many of the horses at my barn look the same, so now I just have to look for the one wearing the grazing muzzle and it's always him!! 

He's a great horse for schooling because he's totally safe but makes you work hard for everything he gives you. If you're asking correctly, he'll work all day long. My last two rides have been amazing (which felt great after a two month break), although he was a total pig in the crossties both times. Made me work up a sweat before and after my lessons!! I'm a good sport and I know he's not trying to kill me, he just knows there's a grain container nearby and wants to get to it...sigh. I'm sure if I just let him do whatever he wanted, he'd just go stick his head in the barrel and let me groom him like that. Oh, Jakey boy...

Here are some pics of us (sorry about the quality - cell phone pics!):


----------



## poppy1356

Aww he's adorable. I miss school horses. And welcome as well. 

So tonight lizzy got to have different riders and she did good. Then I got on another to see about his "kicking out" when asking for a canter. Well turns out since I was third rider he was good and ****ed so decided he would go into a bucking fit. And my bruised thighs are reminding me why I don't ride in a western saddle. We are pretty sure he has a pain issue, most likely in the back. To bad he's not our horse to fix. 

But lizzy had a 7 year old passenger and just walked along. And I'm trying to convert everyone to English because of my awesomely comfortable saddle. Most comfortable saddle I have ever sat in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

i cant wait to have kids !!

im a little shy around kids [lol sounds funny i know] but for some reason kids love me...


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Saskia said:


> I guess a lot of people wouldn't have liked me as a kid. I know a lot of adults didn't think I behaved like a child should, but I was always treated like an adult, and was taught to always question and critically evaluate everything I read or watched, or was told. If anyone told me to do something, and they didn't tell me why, or they were rude about it, there is no way I'd do it just because they said so. And if something didn't make sense or sounded ridiculous I wouldn't go along with it because they're older. Now, being an adult, and seeing all the stupid things people say, do and believe, I'm glad I never went along with it.
> 
> My uncle is still bitter about me as a child. I'd never do what he said and always question him and such. He hated it and still doesn't like me. Now he has two kids and they're not going so well, he may not like the way I am, but he certainly doesn't like the way his kids are going either.


I was pretty much the same way as a kid, and I still am now. I would never just go along with something because someone said "I said so" or "That's the way it is". I was a questioner as well, and this created difficulties because I would not do something just because that's what "everyone else" was doing. My mother and other relatives do not understand how I am, and they do not approve. She tells me "Other people do it..." or "You're supposed to..." I think about things from outside this bubble that the media and society have created for us and pass my own judgements and develop my own ideas. My family don't understand this, they follow blindly.

Speaking of uncles... My uncle says things that annoy me and I think his views on things are just idiotic. They really suggest that he's been brainwashed by society. I do not like being around him because I have to always be struggling not to cause a confrontation with him. Yet my mother tells me I should want to hang out with him "because he's your uncle." I'm like, okay, well, I don't really care what percentage of our DNA we have in common, we don't get along. I'm not going to force myself to interact with someone just because we share genetic information. She believes I should just suffer and hang out with people based purely off of the fact that we're related. I don't buy it. It's my personal choice that I want to hang out with people based on who they are, not how much DNA we share. But she doesn't get it.

I believe I'm the odd one out here. I'm not having children, but I may adopt a teenager at some point. It would be nice to give a teenager a good home who otherwise would not have one. But I'm a big advocate of adoption in general.


----------



## Saranda

I'm childfree by choice and I think I'm going to stay that way. Kids can be nice sometimes, but I feel no urge to become a mother and, besides, genetically and mentally I wouldn't be too great of a mom.

So, the horses came back somewhere around midnight, while the BO was searching for them, and somehow managed to break in the grain storage. Lucky, lucky - they didn't manage to eat too much of the grain and, until now, all seem to be in good health. When I last contacted the BO around 1AM, she was repairing the fencing and the horses were grazing in her back yard...her husband being furious about that, of course.


----------



## Squishy

Glad the horses are back! What a nightmare .. my lot have escaped a few times (thanks to builders opening, but not closing the gates.. grr). They follow each other single file and do the rounds saying hi to all the neighbours. The ranger knows me by first name now .. woops!

Phelan - I hated being talked 'down' on as a kid too. I do talk simply, but normally to them. At my new job, my boss has 2 kids under 13, so it's good practice for me. The youngest (7yrs old) LOVES me. No idea why .. 

I never wanted kids, always been anti-kid. Wasn't until I met my boyfriend that I've started to warm up to the idea. I wouldn't mind one, but, my life wouldn't be over if I didn't have a kid. We negotiated. He wants 2, I wanted none, but we've settled for one kid (maybe two) in the future BUT I want a nip/tuck/suck/lift so I can come out looking more like Katherine Heigl after the whole thing. Apparently you can't have that kind of surgery done straight after having a baby .. LOL



I rode today. Was fabulous - rode my mates extremely green tb, he is such a lovely, solid horse. And my girl, Danni. I'm so blessed to have such a soft, supple, well educated horse to ride .. really lucky with her!


----------



## nyx

Jeez I hope the husband was helping to repair the fence lol. That is great all is well  
Naughty horses :/


----------



## Saranda

No, he wants to do nothing with horses, he actually dislikes them and the boarding business is his wifes' idea and responsibility. He just allowed her to do it, although he is a city-type of a person. Besides, he had to watch their daughter (2yo) who was throwing a fit for being woken up in the middle of the night and he has no real understanding about repairing electric fencing. 

Luckily, a fellow boarder who lives nearby was able to rush there and help the BO.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry about the double post, but I got an interesting tidbit of information:

When the horses noticed that they were being followed by a car, they started cantering and went through almost a complete short trail route we take sometimes. And Snickers lead them. He sure takes his trail guide role seriously!


----------



## nyx

Aww what a good boy!  
I really think horses are alot smarter than we give them credit for. 
Like my filly today, although this may not sound so smart to some but I thought it was lol. 
She has a massive fasination with my work boots and tries to bite the steel caps. I dont let her, but today she was yawning and closed her mouth over the top of my boot. Like ' ahuh! I bet you arent expecting that!' lol


----------



## Saranda

Well, I give Snickers very much credit for his intelligence, but he still continues to amaze me.  Makes me wonder, how will he be like an adult, as I still consider him a teenager/young adult at 6 years. He's from a slow maturing breed, so he is still a youngster, although he looks almost matured now.


----------



## nyx

What is his breed? Sorry if you already said. 
Yep! Nyx is always surprising me, she really thinks about everything alot more then any of my previous horses. (which can be a good and bad thing)

She is only 2, so im quiet interested in how she will mature as well.


----------



## Saranda

His breed is called by two names in English - Latvian Carriage horse of Latvian Warmblood. They come in two types - sports/riding horses and light draft horses. Snickers is a light draft, bred for driving, but suitable for riding. What I like about his bloodlines is that most of his sire's offspring are keen jumpers - and Snickers included. He will never jump extreme heights, but he will jump with joy the heights that are to my liking - I suspect he can be trained comfortably up to 120cm/a bit higher than 3ft.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Squishy said:


> Glad the horses are back! What a nightmare .. my lot have escaped a few times (thanks to builders opening, but not closing the gates.. grr). They follow each other single file and do the rounds saying hi to all the neighbours. The ranger knows me by first name now .. woops!
> 
> Phelan - I hated being talked 'down' on as a kid too. I do talk simply, but normally to them. At my new job, my boss has 2 kids under 13, so it's good practice for me. The youngest (7yrs old) LOVES me. No idea why ..
> 
> I never wanted kids, always been anti-kid. Wasn't until I met my boyfriend that I've started to warm up to the idea. I wouldn't mind one, but, my life wouldn't be over if I didn't have a kid. We negotiated. He wants 2, I wanted none, but we've settled for one kid (maybe two) in the future BUT I want a nip/tuck/suck/lift so I can come out looking more like Katherine Heigl after the whole thing. Apparently you can't have that kind of surgery done straight after having a baby .. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I rode today. Was fabulous - rode my mates extremely green tb, he is such a lovely, solid horse. And my girl, Danni. I'm so blessed to have such a soft, supple, well educated horse to ride .. really lucky with her!


I always wonder why anyone would do anything but a C-section if they're going to give birth... XD


----------



## Squishy

Well if I'm already on the table .. can't I just have a bit of lipo to get rid of the baby fat while I'm there? 

hehehe .. I know it's not possible


----------



## Saskia

Thinking about birth freaks me out. 

I am so annoyed at my rug right now. Went out today and had a good look at it while I was there and it's barely holding together. She has a few nicks and tears on the back which is understandable but the rest, oh its terrible! The join of the neck/chest area is tearing apart on both sides, the patches over the gussets are just falling off and the chest strap is half worn through. This is all just wear and tear which in a couple of weeks is going to make the rug unusable. 

The kicker is the rug is not even four months old! It's a Weatherbeeta, and years ago they seemed to make a good rug but this one is so awful. I can't afford to fork out $200+ every couple of months for a crappy rug. That's it for me and synthetics. 

What sort of rugs do all you use, especially the Australians?

Rosie was a bit better today. Was doing stuff in the round yard and she was just settling down when a Hang-glider lands about 50m away, in the paddock. Who does that?

Saranda I am glad Snickers is well


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  The herd is now in a brand new and VERY electric fencing.


----------



## poppy1356

I use Saxon. Love the brand. Last winter my horse was in a paddock where she was always getting bitten but the blanket still looks new and it's way less than 200. I paid $80 only because I didn't have time for shipping so I had to pay more at the local feed store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

The only rugs that seem to hold together the longest for my horses are the canvas rugs. Lined or unlined with a polafleece under neath.. 
Nyx's synthetic is about ruined and its only 2 or 3 months old.. I wont even rug her after this winter, unless I plan on showing her in the future. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Yeah, I really like the Skye Park canvas rugs, I had two before, they lasted very well but I gave them with the horses when I sold them, as they wouldn't have fit the other horses I had then. I'm always a bit unsure about canvas rugs, I like them but they are expensive and can get so heavy. 

I'm surprised you've had luck with Saxon Poppy, I've known a few people who had durability problems with them. 

I wish rugs were free. 

I really, really need a job :-(


----------



## poppy1356

I have Saxon riding boots as well. I haven't found a product of theirs I'm not happy with. And I like how the blanket fits lizzy. She has a weatherbeeta rain sheet and I hate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Rugs are such a pain. I only ever rug my horses if I want to maintain their coat for shows or whatever. But nyx is only rugged this winter because I brought her from a warmer climate and she hardly had a winter coat. But if I decide to rug her again ill get an unlined canvas and polar fleece and/or doona.. That way I will only ever have to replace the canvas, which is cheaper than a lined one but not by much I spose lol. 

It would get pretty chilly up in them mountains. Are you expecting snow tomorrow, saskia? Were sposed to get record amounts. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I'm having a really hard time grasping the concept that horses might need rugs...in Australia.


----------



## nyx

Lol well it gets pretty cold here.. Probably nothing like what you guys get but in orange we prob average 4 degrees celcius max in the middle of winter with a low of around -2. 
I bloody feel it lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

It snows occasionally near where my horse is. And there are often heavy frosts. It can get wet sometimes for extended periods, and if the horses can't dry off rain scald can spread. 

I didn't rug my horse for a week when she was injured and she starting dropping condition pretty quickly. 

I guess to the rest of the world, it probably seems like its always summertime in Australia... which I guess is true to an extent, but I think its cold enough to rug 

On the subject of Australia, I saw a snake today. Red bellied black snake, it was huge! I thought it was a bit of rubber piping at first. I tried to take pictures with my phone but they didn't come out well :-(


----------



## Saskia

That's not that cold Nyx 

When I was back in Armidale we'd sometimes get -10 and below at night. The wind here (Blue Mountains) can be pretty icy too.


----------



## nyx

You saw one and its winter! Thats crazy I woulda thought they wouldnt start comming out till spring. At least blacks arnt as agressive its those browns you gotta watch  blacks eat browns dont they? I think I heard some one say one day you wont see any brown snakes where there are blacks?

Brrr, thats a bit to chilly for me lol. I was thinking orange was the coldest bloody place in aus lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

nyx, what's the coldest you get in winters? And do you put any restrictions on riding when the temperature hits certain degrees?


----------



## nyx

The coldest iv ever experienced here in orange is -6. And thats quiet rare itll average -4 in the coldest days of winter and thats the low temp. And Nah its rideable lol. But I choose not to ride when we get freezing winds, but otherwise its really not that bad in perspective to how cold it gets in other countries... 

So here is that curly horse I was talking about.. This picture was provided and I have still got to see him on Sunday.. He is a 6yo appy cross curly, im not real keen on the confo of his hind quaters, his back pasterns look odd to me.. What do you guys think? Im.gunna go over him.with a fined tooth comb sunday, so to speak.. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Saskia

I like his face. He looks friendlier than most Appys. 

I can see what you mean about the pasterns although the picture isn't great for judging. He doesn't look very curly though. Is he broken and such? What is he being bought for?

The snake was in the sun, I was safely in my car so I don't worry about danger - as long as he keeps away from my horse!


----------



## poppy1356

The only thing that gives away that he is an appy cross is that mane and tail otherwise he looks like a regular ol' appy to me.

And I think it's the angle of the picture that makes his backend look funny.


----------



## nyx

Yeh I love his colour! He isnt that curly at all, maybe more in winter. And Yeh maybe its the slope he is standing on in the pic. Yep he is broken and sposed to be a pretty 'bomb proof' trail horse, so the owner says.. My aunt wants to but him.for her son, who is maybe 8to and never really ridden before. 

So im really unsure, but all thruths will be reveiled Sunday. Lol

Edit: I think your right poppy! That dread locked mane is the only curly trait I can see too.


----------



## Failbhe

No children for me - I've never wanted kids. I never played with dolls like most little girls, it was plastic horses for me!  I honestly think there's some kind of hormone that I'm just not producing. Kids generally make me VERY uncomfortable and no, I'm sure he's cute, but I don't want to hold your baby. 

When Kevin and I went on our first date, I asked him "Do you want kids?" - poor guy, but so many guys I'd met started talking about how they wanted this big family - so they obviously were not the right man for me!!! Anyway he stuttered around for a bit before saying "I don't really want any... you probably never want to see me again." Apparently every girl he'd ever met also wanted a big family. I just laughed and told him it was the right answer, and now we've been married for 9 years!


----------



## WIRider

Well, I'm out sick for one day, and you all go crazy with the posts, what's up with that? i'm not going to try to remember everything but there were a couple things that I wanted to comment on.

First, being the oldest person here, I can understand the comments on older people not understanding younger people. It's gotten worse, I think. It's true though, a lot of people (myself included sometimes) expect younger people (early 20's) to act a certain way. Most are disrespectful and think they know everything because they have the internet on thier phones. That being said, I've met and worked with many younger people who are the complete opposite. They know they don't know it all and aren't afraid to ask questions. They also are not afraid to correct me, in a respectful manner, if I am wrong. I don't mind being corrected if I am wrong, and I don't mind people giving thier opinion. But I can't stand it when it a kid thinks they are right and refuses to listen to anyone else's point of view. That just shows immaturity. 

Poppy - where is this auction you went to, and how are the prices on western tack? 

Nyx - that looks like a beautiful horse. I can see your concern from the picture, but I think it might just be the picture or the slope of the ground. Guess you'll find out for sure on sunday.

A little update. I did decide i'm going to buy that mare I messed with last week. I was back out tuesday, and she was a doll. No major freak outs or anything. She was full of **** and vinegar though. Probably because she has been cooped up a couple days because of weather, and the flies were starting to get bad. But she was nice and calm whenever I had her on lead. Even followed my car along the fence when I showed up. She still needs some desensitizing, but she was lots better, even from last week to this week. plastic bag didn't bother her, but I hear she's afraid of tarps. I'm excited to finally be getting back in saddle, so to speak.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that's good news WIRider. I'm sure she will be just fine with tarps. Sometimes they just need someone they trust to introduce them to new things.

The auction was in Cannon Falls, MN so a bit of hike for you. But the prices for western tack were all over the place. Anywhere from $50-1200. But the lady I went with got a pretty nice brand new roping saddle for $250 so that was a good deal. It actually no-saled the first time through then she asked what they wanted for it.

Failbhe - I never wanted kids when I was younger. I kind of do now but I keep saying in 5 years. I've been saying that for quite a few years now. The bm's little girl is always around, she's 7, so I'm getting used to kids. I still don't like babies, they stink, and I've never changed a diaper in my life. Never did the babysitting thing.

But Lizzy got to give her first ride to a kid, who happens to be the one mentioned above. It's funny how calm she got once a kid was on her. She loves kids so that's a plus. They can crawl all over her and she wont move.


----------



## countryryder

I enjoy kids. I come from a larger family and my extended family are all large families,so there's always kids around. I would love to get married and raise a family some day..

WI-glad you found a horse! She sounds like she'll be a fun little project.

Well,I've been getting up early and riding Chica for just 20 min. every morning,just bareback and with a bridle,trying to get her used to a bit again. She's making some progress,yay! She still raises her head when I go to bridle her,but will now drop it after a few seconds and open her mouth for the bit, she's not sticking her tongue over the bit as often and although she still waves her head around and resists giving to even the slightest pressure,after about five minutes of her fighting but not getting anywhere,or getting a slight tap from the crop when she won't move off my leg,which she definitely knows how to do, she goes good. I don't think her issue is pain,as her teeth are good and the bit fits well,and after she throws a hissy but doesn't get away with it,then she'll respond pretty well. And she has been ridden in a bit before,so it's not like she doesn't have a clue what she's supposed to do. I get the impression that her old owners were very "soft" on her and let her have her own way,so she's rather spoiled in some regards.And with being ridden alot by kids,and just in a halter,if she didn't want to do something,she'd just refuse. She's just testing to see what she can get away with,and when she finds out she can't then she's a wonderful little ride.


----------



## WIRider

Yeah, thats a bit of a drive for me. I'd probably have more in gas than the cost of a saddle anyway. 

No kids for us either. We have nieces and nephews that we get to spoil and influence though. I much rather spoil them and send them home, less headaches that way. Our goal is to be the cool aunt and uncle that have all the fun stuff. I'll try my hardest to get them all hooked on horses too


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yeap, it would probably take you at least 5 hours drive. There's no direct way to Stevens Point from here. I looked several times but never wanted to make the rediculous drive there to see my friend haha. It was easier to wait until she went home and then to catch up with her then. 

Country - Chica sounds like Lizzy lol. She tries to get away with everything but knows exactly what I'm asking her to do. She would never be good for a beginner or someone who wasn't firm with disciplining.


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - I just saw that my moms old employee is from Riga, Latvia too. I wonder if you would know her? I am not sure if Riga is a city or a area.


----------



## Saranda

Riga is the capital city of Latvia, and it has several large suburban areas, too. It is not as big as most big cities in the USA or other bigger countries, but it still has quite a lot of people. I somewhat doubt I know her, but hey, strange things happen.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yea she's only 32 so she's not all that much older. Just kinda funny that she's from the same area. It is a small world after all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Sure is.  

Funny thing - there's an older gelding at our barn, who tends to be very mean against newcomers (horses) and he was particularly mean to Snickers, chasing, biting and fighting him all the time. But now, after several months, they have become best buddies and don't go anywhere without each other, grooming and playing all day long.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Poppy-Loved the rant, its the truth though. I might only be 22 but i've had to work my @$$ off for everything i've ever wanted. I can't stand todays society, i think i'm going to become a hermit. 
As for me and hubby i don't want any kids after our last experience, i'm not going to test it. Hubby wants at least one, and i was like then u can carry them for 9 months and see how happy u are. I hated baby sitting when i was younger, i practically raised my little brother thanks to my parents divorce. I'm still not much for kids, i'm the big disciplinarian, and not afraid to do it. Granted almost all of our friends have kids, and we have a godson, that we get to spoil. But i can't handle dealing with screaming children all day it gets frustrating. I'm pretty well set on not having kids, i have too much other stuff to do and worry about. (my husband should be considered a kid) LOL


----------



## poppy1356

Haha Saranda that's awesome. Horses are so much like teenagers sometimes with their circles of friends and how they change. 

Elizabeth I helped a lot with my brother too. We lived out in the country and when I was 7 we would stay home by ourselves. My brother would have been 4 at the time. We never burned down the house(my brother did burn down our fort and almost took out 200 acres but that's another story and he was 14 at the time) we didn't play with the guns that were never ever locked up and we survived lol. We only had babysitters if the parents would be gone longer than one night. I miss those days. I played outside sun up to sun down. We were not allowed video games or tvs in our rooms and we didn't get satellite tv until I was 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I got some new pictures of Snickers and some of his buddies in the pastures - to be exact, the new field where they will graze until the fall finally comes (scroll down in the given link, they're the last post).  - 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page7/

About being childfree - do you ever run into harsh critique, discriminating attitude or stereotypical objections to your choices of staying without children? Such attitude is rather common around here, people even get offended about that or think that there is something very wrong with a person that doesn't want children, as if it was an unspoken duty to reproduce and to enjoy the thought of having kids.


----------



## nyx

Snickers is just beautiful! I love his head and face.  that flaxen on the first page, just wow!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! 

Yes, and Naudins is simply impressive. He's rather old, though, and he's had a tough life before he was rescued, so he's looking a bit ribby and a bit worn out, but otherwise he's feeling just fine and still being the king of our herd. He's a very serious and calm gelding, but he looks for human affection and will follow you around quietly, always hoping for a scratch and a hug. He's going to be just 19 this year. but for what he's gone through - it's a long life. Imagine, he once lived in a place where he was stalled for all the winter with cows, tied with a chain, and his shoes left on his hooves for a year and a half. And then, when the spring came, he'd just be put in a harness and made to pull heavy wagons for farm work, without even warming up after all the standing. He was horribly lame, not even able to take a step, and seemed that he had not been groomed at least in a year. This is how he looked when he was rescued by the BO - 










And this is him in the spring, about a year and a half after his rescue - 










And here he was yesterday, with the lead mare along his side -


----------



## nyx

Oh wow! Poor thing im glad he is out of that horrible place. He is just a stunner.  can he be ridden?


----------



## Saranda

He can be ridden lightly, by light riders or children, he sometimes works as a ponied mount for the kids. As he has an old shoulder injury (from his previous life - as far as I know, he fell while harnessed in a cart), he sometimes has "bad days", when he has a noticable limp, but on good days he can take a light trot and even a bit of canter. But he is not ridden often and if he works then he is more likely to pull a sleigh during the winter for 15 minutes or half an hour at max. He is going to be retired completely during or after this winter and will just spend his years in peace. We'll try to get a human friend for him who will just spend time with him, walk with him (unmounted) and do a little of NH groundwork.


----------



## nyx

I just cannot stand people who treat animals as an object or just a way of profit, and just dont considor their feelings or well being. 

What blows me away is how animals can be so willing to trust people after so many hard years of neglect and mistreatment.


----------



## Army wife

Hello  22 here!!! Nice to meet similar age/minded ppl ...I was going to write a funny intro, but I didn't want you all to think I'm the joking kind....I'm serious, real serious.


----------



## Saranda

I think it's because they think in the moment. They mostly don't grudge over the past and have no hopes for the future. This moment is what matters to them, so they never cease to trust. Or sometimes they trust out of fear, because they know nothing better... 

We have a mare who is a bit different. When the BO bought her, she seemed just like a shy little thing, a bit flighty, but the owner brushed it off saying that she had been standing in the stable for the day and was a little uppity because of the other horses being in the pastures. The BO was rather inexperienced back then, that was to be her first horse and she liked her, so she bought her.

The next day, at her new home, she couldn't be approached. She was agressive beyond reason, lunged, kicked and screamed at anyone who'd come near her stall. She couldn't be handled and had to be turned out like this - one person would climb on the wall of her stall and use a rope to press her head against the wall, the other would put a halter on her, and then both of them would hold her by the head to take her out. Plus, she broke out in terrible, allergic sores that had to be treated somehow.

As time passed, she got better, but after all these years she still trusts almost no human being from the ground. Once mounted - she is a sweetheart, but she is VERY sensitive about her mouth and head, and it all leads to a conclusion that she was abused, hit and trained with barbaric methods. Later on we got to know that it was the truth. She had been a very sensitive filly, a very intelligent one, too, but her first owners had not had the patience needed and they broke her spirit. Literally. To top this all, her hormones are malfunctioning and the vet suspects she has tumors in her ovaries, so we hope to get her operated this fall. Because of that, she has the behavior of a stallion, is in heat all the time and can be agressive against people, so she is handled with the utmost care and attention. I can handle her, but, frankly, I choose not to if I have the choice... She sometimes has good moments and then she is an angel, the sweetest mare I've ever seen, trying to cuddle under your arm and fall asleep by your side. She seems truly unhappy about the way she acts, as if she was trying to fight it, but not being able to. 

I hope that the operation will be possible to be done and that it will fix her...


----------



## nyx

Oh my gosh!! You are overwhelming me with such touching stories! Lol

I really just wish I could get out there and save every single mistreated animal and punish the owners the exact way they had treated their animals. 
I have to say I really dont like this world we live in. Its so depressing. 
But you have to look at the positives.


----------



## Saranda

Those abused animals are out there to show somebody what true love, trust and compassion is. They find their ways to human hearts, and many become better people through realizing that each living being can suffer and be aware of it - and that each living being can be saved from it, just by starting do do something to help. But it is a sad and dark world sometimes... I hope that in time everyone realizes how precious life is for all species, and that how every living being has to be respected and deserves love and care.


----------



## nyx

I totally agree! We can only hope this world will get better. :/ 


I been looking on the rspca website here to see if I can adopt a horse in need of a home, but they are like 12+ hours away. Plus I need to weigh up my expenses.


----------



## Squishy

Wow .. that is one solid horse! So glad he's going much better now, and is out of harms way. 

Rugs: I LOVE my Cool:heat rug (with one with the lumps in it). Fabulous fit, great for these un deciding days (rain, then warm, then freezing, etc). And the fit - perfect  Never found a rug to fit so lovely!

I do love canvas rugs  Skye Park are fabulous! 
Depends on what build your horses are .. both mine have HUGE shoulders.
I'd rather buy online  

Went for another ride today, plucked Hon out of the paddock and took her for a bush ride  My mate rode Danni, was really nice  They both took of bucking and carrying on afterthe ride haha ..


----------



## Failbhe

Welcome, Army Wife!  So I'm assuming your husband is in the army...? Do you have to move around a lot? That must be tough, in general but especially with horses!

Saranda - yes, sometimes people have a very harsh attitude about our choice not to have children. Kevin's parents did NOT like me and tried to talk him out of marrying me. They were raised very strict and traditional themselves and it feels like they are at least a generation behind, more like grandparents than parents... anyway, Kevin's dad actually asked WHY he would want to marry me, since I don't like to clean and I don't want children. Kevin looked him in the eye and said "Because I love her!" 

People have eased off us now, (now that we've been married for 9 years) - I think they either finally believe I'm not changing my mind, or maybe they think we CAN'T have kids and it would be insensitive to talk about. Though insensitivity doesn't usually stop most people...


----------



## poppy1356

I think the term abuse is used way to much these days. My Lizzy was a rescue as most of you know. She was absolutely neglected and I guess that sort of falls under the abuse catagory but I really doubt she was ever actually abused. She is full of scars which to me look like she got caught up in barbed wire and wasn't tended to properly. But another horse that ended up at our barn from the same farm was definately abused. She was flighty, spooky and just all around not fun to be around.

But I also need to share Lizzy's ****y face from last night. It was terribly windy and she did not like it one bit.

And then a cute picture of my dog just because she's so cute.


----------



## poppy1356

Failbhe - The only person in my family wanting us to have kids is my grandma but she also had like 5 kids by the time she was my age lol. His family never asks probably because they are happy we are being responsible and waiting until we can afford them. Plus we are way to young to have kids, we have to much going on in our lives. 

I don't think I could handle in-laws like that.


----------



## Failbhe

Well, my parents didn't like him either. :lol: But yeah, they're a little hard to live with - especially since Kevin works for his dad on the farm, so they know exactly how much money we make and just about everything about our lives. Drives me crazy! 

Kev's mom stopped by once to pick something up, I took it outside to her and we actually started chatting for a bit - I thought I would be nice and invite her in for a cup of coffee. She looked horrified and said "well MY maid doesn't work when I'm not home, does _yours_??" (she doesn't have a maid, just to clear that up...) 

Kevin's the youngest and for all their kids, when they all bought their first home, his parents bought the major kitchen appliances (fridge, stove and dishwasher) for them - nice, right? Well, apparently they had to be absolute bottom-of-the-line models. We offered to pay the difference, but she was HORRIFIED that I wanted _*black *_appliances and actually refused to pay for them. Also very upset that I wanted a flat ceramic-top stove instead of burners - apparently flat-tops aren't strong enough to support a canner. I don't can!!! (it's cool for those who do, but when I can buy a jar of pickles for $2 I just can't be bothered with all that work!)

Anyway, they mean well. It just really does feel like there is a much wider generational gap than there actually is.


----------



## poppy1356

Bahaha Brett keeps telling me I should learn how to can. I'm not all the motivated when canned foods are cheap. Oh and I really want a flat ceramic stove top. They are awesome when you have something boil over. I don't know how many times I have had to take the stupid stove at my apartment apart because I got liquid everywhere lol.

I worked for my mom for 22 years and finally quit when I moved up here. I love it much much more. She no longer knows how much I make and how much I spend.


----------



## Saskia

I'm bumping this thread because I like posting on it but have nothing to say.


----------



## Army wife

Failbhe said:


> Welcome, Army Wife!  So I'm assuming your husband is in the army...? Do you have to move around a lot? That must be tough, in general but especially with horses!


Now I see it!! Sorry I missed it the first time!! Well, Hawaii is our first and only duty station. Otherwise yes, we would probably be moving every three years or so. Although, I'd kinda like another duty station for multiple reasons....lol


----------



## Saskia

Where would you like to go?


----------



## Army wife

Um honestly, somewhere near home...Oregon. i would be totally cool with being away, if i could handle life without my horses. But there's a whole other thread for that sob story 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

ugh i woke up drunk again...did this last weekend and didnt learn. 
i feel so so sick, im an idiot.

i cant wait for my first western lesson on tuesday though !


----------



## Meatos

Hahahaha that was me last weekend and the weekend before. Nothing wrong with having a bit of fun! Took this weekend off, mainly because nobody else felt like partying. Booooo I need new friends. Get yourself some Gatorade and an Egg McMuffin, you'll feel like a million bucks.


----------



## gypsygirl

i forgot my powerade at home and i had to go to the barn early ! i ate my boyfriends toaster strudel and i really dont feel to bad any more....lucky bc last week i drank on saturday night and still felt sick on monday morning !


----------



## Saskia

I'm so glad I don't drink... I remember waking up with hang-overs, and just that sick feeling. Hope you're feeling better  

Nyx - how did looking at the curly go?


----------



## nyx

The curly was cow hocked pretty bad and sickle hocked, which also resulted in those badly angled pasterns.. 
He was a fantastic horse for a beginner though. But when I rode him he didnt respond to any leg aids, couldnt pick up the correct canter lead and was very stiff that he couldnt even to a 20m circle in trot comfotably. And they were asking close to 4 grand for him, which is waaaayyy over priced for such an uneducated horse with those back leg issues. 
So were giving that one a miss. 
Plus he was around 15.5-16hh and my aunt felt a little intimidated around a big horse lol she was way more relaxed with my cheeky, nippy, 14hh filly lol. 
So were looking for somethin a little smaller fir her too. 

Edit: sorry for my shocking spelling haha.. (Monday)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Yeah when you told us about him I was a bit concerned that they would charge a premium because of his curly breeding.

Anyway something else will come along.


----------



## nyx

Yep! Out of all her 20 odd horses we saw I only liked the look of two. They were nice friendly horses but not the best breeding. 

Yeh well I got my aunt to take lessons now so maybe she might find her self a nice school horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I'm back from the camp! All the clinics were very interesting and educational, although I didn't do my best in the riding clinic, but it was useful, too. Girls, don't ride on the first day of your period. Just don't.  I enjoyed the yoga class, too, maybe I'll get involved in it - there is a nice yoga study close to where I live. And the lecture and demonstration of the prehistoric horse tack, working tools and weapons was beyond exciting! 

And Snickers got a new nickname. The Strangler. 

The herd got loose last night - we suspect that somebody tried to enter the pastures and scared them. There was a party in a guesthouse that's not too far away... Anyhow, it was dark already when we heard the thundering of hooves and saw the whole herd running off in the forest (they were all found later that night). It happened so that the BO was repairing a part of the fencing at the moment - the one we suspected being torn by a person. And well, Snickers was in the front of the spooked herd in frenzy, crashed in the fencing, got caught up in the tapes and galloped forwards...but the tapes had twisted around the BO's neck... Thank God, she managed to untangle herself, but the whole situation was scary and a close call. Also, Snickers injured himself in the chaos and has a nasty cut on his neck where he was caught in the tape. Nothing major, but it will take some time to heal...


----------



## Saskia

That doesn't sound good Saranda, but its good no one was seriously hurt. Prehistoric horse tack would be super interesting. 

On another note, I am in a terrible mood and think I am going to have an anxiety attack soon... I thought I was past these :-(

In the real world I have to pretend to be strong and capable. 

I want a hot chocolate but I broke my only mug this afternoon.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha Gypsy, I have had plenty of those mornings. It's rare that I have more than 3 drinks in a night. Hangovers are much worse at 24 then at 18. They make me feel so old now when it takes almost 2 days to feel better lol.

Saranda - I think your horses just don't want to stay fenced in anymore. Although that was pretty scary about your BO. At least everyone is ok. And poor Snickers, hopefully he heals up nicely.

Saskia - About a month ago I woke up from my sleep from my first ever anxiety attack. It was the scariest thing ever, as at the time I had no idea what had happened. It kept me awake for 3 hours in the middle of the night. Still have no idea why. But they are certainly not fun at all. Maybe you can go buy a new mug, although when I'm in a bad mood the last thing I want is to go shopping.


----------



## countryryder

I despise panic attacks.I'd never had one until a year and a half ago when I first started having heart issues,then I had them constantly,both the "true" panic attacks and the anxiety attacks that seem to have no trigger. They've been better lately,but still occasionally hit for seemingly no reason.They're so scary, debilitating,and life changing.


----------



## Failbhe

yup, they suck. I'm not doing so well myself at the moment... have to find another doctor and hopefully get a psych referral. Woo. Stupidest little things are setting me off. Neighbours are coming and calling Wyn over to the fence and possibly feeding her... giving me major anxiety episodes. She's like my kid... don't mess with mama bear. Especially when mama bear should probably be on medication...


----------



## poppy1356

Hahahaha oh Failbhe you're not alone. I hate anybody walking up and trying to pet my dog. Just because she's small doesn't mean she wont try to tear your face off. My little dog is vicious and she will and has bitten people before. No one in my apartment building has enough respect or manners to ask, instead they come running to try to PICK up my dog. I would be ****ed if anyone that was not authorized to do so was feeding any of my animals. There is just to much that can go wrong there.


----------



## Failbhe

I'm planning on picking up a few of these babies... Kevin thinks they're a little rude but I really don't care. One at the front of the yard, one at the back, and one aimed right at that neighbour's house.


----------



## Saranda

I don't think those signs are rude. If you don't want your horses touched by other people, it is your business, not theirs. I, for instance, don't let strangers pet my horse or treat him, especially when I'm not around. I don't even allow random people take pictures with my horse and post them in their social network profiles (there are sometimes such visitors that just want to get a fancy picture with a horseeee). My horse - my rules.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I like the sign, but that also means they would have to actually do the right thing and abide by it.


----------



## Saranda

Well, maybe a sign "Psychotic and dangerously aggressive horses. Enter at own risk" would do better.


----------



## Failbhe

haha if I could find a sign like that, Saranda, maybe I would... though that might be too tempting for thrill-seeker types. 

I know having a sign doesn't necessarily mean they'll abide by it, but it makes me feel just a teeny bit better... Kevin says that he will find out who they are (we don't even know their names, they moved in this spring) and call them or stop by and nicely explain that a) they might mean well, but they are interfering with my horse's diet and training, b) it's rude, and c) I'm probably about as attached to Éowyn as they are to their children, and d) I have anxiety disorders and they're giving me panic attacks. 

If that and the signs don't work, I think we'll be resorting to electrified razor wire. :?


----------



## nyx

I totally feel your pain! Lol. 
I keep my filly at my parents farm and the house block is being leased out. When I first bought my filly home I was keeping her in a smaller paddock about 30m by 12m big. And I kindly asked the tenants not to feed or pet my horse as they do not know the effects of colic and I cant have any set backs in my training. Now I went out twice a day to check up on her for the first week and come Saturday when I arrived, I saw my fillies jacket just thrown on the ground and the gate wide open!! Next thing I saw way MY horse with the tenant about 100m up the paddock. Now he had the hide to say I was cruel keeping her in that yard. And I snapped the biggest carrot in my life!!! Lol. I think it was the only way to get through to them. Plus I found out they were feeding her apples a few times a day. 

Now I have padlocked every gate, put signs up and next time they touch my horse im threatening legal action. Its my baby they are playing with lol


----------



## Army wife

That's crazy!! I only had one incident like that. A friend of mine was very inexperienced with horses, but I let her lead my mare around once in a while. This was during HS Eq. Team season, down at the local fair grounds. During one of our District meets, my friend climbed into the teams tack stall and got my mares halter and decided to take her on a walk around the fairgrounds at about 1 AM....I about had a heart attack!


----------



## Saskia

I'd be really upset about all those things! I like knowing what is going on with my horse and I don't want other people handling her without my knowledge or permission. 

This person contacted me about a room for rent in a sharehouse, its about $30 more expensive than where I am now, but it has an enclosed yard (for my dog), the rooms look literally at least double the size of mine and it is about 10km from where I keep Rosie. I can't really afford to pay more rent, but its about 30km closer to Rosie which could almost save me the difference on petrol. It's the same distance to the shops though (10km) but there is virtually no traffic that way, where as this way it can get really congested. Also, once I get a job, I'm really going to need the enclosed yard. 

I'm really keen on it but don't want to over commit myself, but want to move out. My room right now is about big enough for a single bed and desk here, and there is no internet other than what I get through my phone which won't even get enough reception to hold a call. That wouldn't be such a concern but I am currently studying and need it. The people here are okay, but a bit strange and its all a bit weird. I only moved in here as a temporary solution. And the distance to Rosie is killing me, its close to $10 just to go there and back.

What do you guys think?

On anxiety attacks, I used to be a lot worse. I think they're just flaring up now because I feel I have no control over anything, and my life is crumbling :-(


----------



## countryryder

Found some pasture for the horses,yay! The pastures have been growing really weird around here this summer,way slower than normal and sparse,plus they're shutting down early.Hence,I am now out of grass here two to three months earlier than normal,and I was not relishing the thought of that extra hay cost! But the neighbor just a 1/2 mile down the road as a small pasture that I can use for $40/ month,which includes using their water and power to run the electric fencer. So,in a few days,the girls will make the move.Glad that it's so close,won't take much to scoot down there in the evenings and go for a ride.


----------



## Failbhe

Saskia - If that new place isn't going to stress you too badly financially, then it sounds good. Worth checking out, anyway.


----------



## nyx

Just went on a shopping spree for nyx!  
Can anyone tell me what orthopedic fleece is for in a saddle cloth?


----------



## Saranda

I suppose it's there to make a problematic back more comfortable, but I am against such quick repairs and for properly fitted saddles. 

Going to have a shopping spree for myself - I am in need for new thermal riding boots and a winter riding coat.


----------



## nyx

Oh, I just got is cos it was the most suitable for me, and had no idea what the fleece was about lol. Oh well hopefully it will be more comfy


----------



## poppy1356

So on the note about people doing things with your horse how about them messing with your supplements?

I bought a gallon of Red cell no more than 2 weeks ago and it's already half gone. The last gallon took almost two months. And I measure everything out exactly so I know how long everything should last. I'm pretty sure I know who did it and I plan on checking their feed tub to see if they are keeping it. 

But last night we finished my grain closet so maybe they will get the hint when they find all of my stuff locked up :twisted:

The nerve of some people. This particular person thinks they have a barrel horse and they feed her performance feed and think she needs to gain weight. Uhm they have the fluffiest horse on property, she could stand to lose about 100lbs. This would not be the first time the accidentally "borrowed" something. They took another boarders bridle to a 3 day show and then put up a note that they found it and hung it back up. Yea right, the bridle was adjusted differently and the curb chain was on wrong. 

This is a new boarder who is pretty young and judging by how her family talks to us and treats everyone I'm guessing it's not the kid taking everything. I'm tempted to leave them a note in their feed tub telling them good luck taking my supplements now. There are some people I just can't stand but these people I absolutely loathe.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> Haha Gypsy, I have had plenty of those mornings. It's rare that I have more than 3 drinks in a night. Hangovers are much worse at 24 then at 18. They make me feel so old now when it takes almost 2 days to feel better lol.


Well, I'd say that it's even worse when you hit 30, but I've only ever been hung over once in my entire life. ANd that was because i was celebrating with my cousin after he got out of basic training for the Marines. Since then, I usually feel just dandy when I wake up.

As for people messing with horses, I've never had an issue with it. Growing up, we didn't have close neighbors to worry about. ANd the place I'll be boarding Mellzy has a fence, and a treeline along the back of the property, so I don't have to worry about random people. Just have to worry about people who also board thier horses there.


----------



## poppy1356

Well you get to join the boarding world so you will soon find people to grumble about. Really people do stupid things and stuff that's just annoying but in the end it's really not that bad. But stealing my stuff is crossing the line. I can guarantee I will go head to head with her mother very soon. I've held my tounge long enough.


----------



## Failbhe

I'm glad that you're building a closet/locker, Poppy! Is it big enough for your tack too? Good fences (and locks) make good neighbours... some people seem to think that everything is made for sharing, and if you've talked about it and everyone is ok with it that's one thing. But just taking someone's stuff and assuming they won't mind is so aggravating!!! 

Kevin still hasn't talked to the neighbours - but I'm trying to just relax and breathe. The fact is I DO have bad anxiety that's acting up right now so I'm probably blowing everything out of proportion. 

I've gotten the ball rolling to finally see a psychiatrist and hopefully get an accurate diagnosis and possibly medication... but these things take time and are a lot more complicated than "get help" makes it sound. :-(


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh yes it's huge. lol I will take a picture of it tonight. But those of us that work at the barn took over a back stall and we are making shelves and everything for it to be our tack room. And yes, there is a lock on the door hehe. It's only one person(family) that has sticky fingers. I'm livid. I'm on a tight budget with all of Lizzy's health issues so I have everything measured out and calculated as to how much it will cost and when. Now I have to buy another gallon much sooner than anticipated. And my flax seed oil disappeared rather quickly as well.

We have put locks on everything around the barn. Even the hay had to be locked up because boarders would just take an extra bale or two to go to a day horse show(just on the other side of the property mind you so no trailer ride). Seriously people this stuff isn't free. 

I'm a firm believer in locks. But one person commented last night "I hope everyone doesn't decide to build one of those" haha yea I highly doubt anyone else is capable of spending 3 days making an elaborate cabinet. Or has the shop tools to do so. It was so big it actually had to be taken apart to get it out of the shop, oops. So maybe this huge fricken cabinet with locks all over get their attention lol.

Ah yes, getting help isn't always easy. Especially here in the states.


----------



## Failbhe

That's one of the reasons why we're going to buy our own horse trailer. My parents had told us that we could use theirs whenever we wanted... which was nice, but technically it's for cattle not horses (it has no roof), and it's pretty ancient. The wiring doesn't work, and all in all it's just not ideal. We used it for a while, and put a fair chunk of money into it - replacing tires, fixing wiring - and then when we took it up to their place, their neighbours came and got it (without calling and asking first) and wrecked everything we had done. Apparently their neighbours ALWAYS use the trailer, and mom and dad don't think anything of it. Well, we were pretty upset, after having fixed some things - if those neighbours had offered to pay for what they had broken, it would be different. 

Anyway, so we're getting our own. My parents were pretty hurt that we don't want to use theirs anymore, but that's just too bad... 

Oh, and I JUST ordered some of these signs. Kevin thought the other ones might make neighbourhood relationships a little... rocky. He's still going to talk to them, but he's pretty confident once he's explained things to them they will respect our horses/property. I'm hoping he's right...

Dont Feed Horse Aluminum Sign - Horse.com
http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Pet...resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.9,1.0,6,0&iccEmbed=0&


----------



## poppy1356

Yeap, I don't lend anything out and I don't let people borrow stuff. We are actually making a little store in our barn just for that. We have been asked too many times this summer to borrow our fly spray or whatnot. So now, you don't have any, guess what you can buy it right here, no more excuses the store was closed lol. 

I like the other signs too. But I suppose those might be a little nicer. I don't go for nice usually when it involves my stuff or animals. I'm over trying to please people, it gets way to exhausting. I'm seriously sitting here at work steaming about my stuff being used still. Thinking of what I will say to them. I will try to be sorta nice but really that lady always has a snarky tone about her. 

How many signs did you order? Lol I would be tempted to put one on my horse.


----------



## Failbhe

lol well no, I didn't get one to strap to Éowyn or the minis. :wink: I ordered three - one for the front of the yard, one for the back, and one aimed at that neighbour's house. Apparently Kevin didn't think that was crossing a line, just the 'harshness' of the other sign was.


----------



## poppy1356

Bahaha here I would be tempted to stick a NRA sticker to the signs as well. But Canada is different so not sure that would be a good idea lol. Maybe get a child eating dog as well.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Poppy & Failbhe, i couldn't agree more!!! Granted hubby and i have our own property we keep our horses on, but his dad and sister had to get horses and move them onto our property. So now i have tooo many horses to take care of, and they don't even do anything with them!! They're just pasture puffs!!! I hate it!!!! I was letting his sister use some of my stuff, but when she kept leaving it out in the elements or misplacing them i got upset and took it all back. And yet they complain that nothing is getting done with their horses, i wonder why I HAVE 3 OF MY OWN TO TAKE CARE OF!!!! GGGRRRRR these people upset me to no end. Plus his sister's mare had a filly, and she's virtually untouched and will be 2 in january....i'm not running a wild horse sanctuary here people. I'm lucky if i can work with my horses because of their horses causing issues in the mean time.
~*Rant over now LOL *~
Locks are a great idea, i also have guard dogs LOL, so no one can get anywhere near my stuff.  I don't mind sharing as long as they help replace it, but if not then tuff, i'm not going to break the bank just because you want/need something that i have/want to use. I get things for my own/horses purposes and uses. So i agree wholeheartedly on the nice locked up cabinet ;-)


----------



## poppy1356

Oh there is plenty of stupid to go around. I just shake my head and feel sorry for the horses. We have people at the barn that ride a few times a year then wonder why their horse is lame after a 4 hour ride. Or the horse that has bucked ever since it was given to them but refuses to acknowledge that a vet call is in order. Especially when this horse packs around small kids and you just barely touch the withers and it flinches and snorts in pain.

Or the people who never ride, leave their horses in shoes that are never attended to then go show with one shoe on the front. It is appauling but nothing anyone else can do about it. It's a boarding facility so they are all being fed and watered with shelter. Sad truth.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Whats sad is his sisters horse is now lame in her LF due to ever so lacking hoof care, buddy u bet i ripped her a new one when i saw her. She's been lame for over a month now, it makes me look like a bad horse owner when people see this. Plus his dad plans on breeding his mare again (first time was unknown), i have her last baby!!! i mean really people!! And i just can't remove them from our property because heaven forbid i should start a holy war with these people again. I just can't afford to keep all 6 horses, i have 3 and that's enough. I know what it is, they have them to say that they have them, and that's it. They don't really care, its just nice to show off to friends that i have a horse and they don't (yea thats real mature, but your horse is working on semi-feral because no one has the extra time to fool with her). Its just frustrating, i have to call the vet for them, or the farrier because none of them seem to get the concept of how to use a phone themselves!!!! I feel bad for the horses i really do, i have half a notion to tell them either they start doing something with them or they can pay me to do it, or sell them to someone who will take proper care of them.
No i don't run a boarding facility, we just have 64 acres where we run beef cattle, chickens, pigs and now horses.....


----------



## poppy1356

My property my rules. I'd kick them out. I wouldn't care, family or not, I wouldn't take care of someone elses animals unless they paid me a fare share.


----------



## Failbhe

I'd be all for kicking them out or demanding they shape up and look after their animals... but we already know I hate confrontation and Kevin has to go talk to those neighbours for me.  Do as I say, not as I do...


----------



## poppy1356

Lol I don't hate confrontation, I just get a little riled up when confronting people. I can have a temper, though my fighting days have pretty much come to an end ha. But it's always a do as I say not as I do situation.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I would but my husband would have a canary. :lol: I've been all for removing the horses from our side of the property. (sad thing here is his dad lives across the field, and his grandparents on top of the hill!!! :evil: ) I've been working on putting a fence on our property line so that my horses are on one side, and theirs on the other. What happens on their side is none of my concern :twisted:
Now if they go through my fence, they had better help catch their loose horses and repair my fence. I don't tolerate animal negligence too well, i've taken 2 dogs off of his dad in the past 4 years. now he has 7 and they look like little living skeletons, and i can not afford more animals. I even took a cat who was abused and in sad shape (she live a long life with me, until late last summer when she passed). 
My husband can't grasp the concept of moving away :shock: i've found quite a few nice farms i would love to get.....its convincing him thats the problem.
They couldn't afford to get the vet down to check his mare (she had a knot on her neck the size of a baseball) but they went and bought an above ground pool. :evil::evil::evil: I've got to do something or i'm just going to snap!!! 
i'm surrounded by stupid!!!
Poppy: there are people who own horses but only ride them a few times a year!!!??? omg :-|


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I don't mind confrontation, i have one heck of a temper, hubby has to get me or keep me under control, i get pretty wicked :twisted:
Meanwhile hubby usually does the bidding, or i'd be in jail... :wink:


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yea, mostly because if they came out more to ride they would see how lame they are and might actually have to do something about it. So if they don't see it, it doesn't exist.

I wouldn't be able to live that close to family that neglected animals. Quite frankly I wouldn't even consider them family. But in the mean time I would put up a fence with some very hot wire on it.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I agree totally Poppy!
Yea i avoid them like the plague no joke LOL, i don't but my husband can't deny the fact....


----------



## poppy1356

Haha everyone has that one person (or many) that they don't want to claim as family.


----------



## Failbhe

Ugh don't get me started on the cats at Kevin's farm... Kevin's mother is convinced that 'she likes cats' and so feeds the feral cats that show up on the farm. As a result, there are LOTS (50 or more) that hang around their farm. People keep giving her cats... nice, sweet, indoor cats that don't have a clue and either get killed in a fight with the feral cats, run over by farm machinery, or dying slowly of the nasty diseases that run rampant in the wild cats. After popping out a few litters of disease-ridden kittens, of course.

It makes me SICK. All of our cats (ever since we got our own house) have been rescued from that farm... I would take more, but I just can't. The thing I can't understand is, this woman says she LIKES cats. 

They used to have a dog and it spent it's ENTIRE LIFE living on a short chain. It was NEVER let off. They've talked about getting another one and I just keep praying they don't.


----------



## Failbhe

We've offered to take at least some of them and get them spayed or neutered, but she can't understand why on earth we would think kittens are a bad thing. Besides... "the grandchildren like kittens!" Um... how about we get the grandchildren a cat that will actually live to reach its first birthday?


----------



## poppy1356

Oh those poor cats. I love kittens too but I like ones that are alive and not sickly. Luckily my part of family that has animals takes care of them. Some hate animals so they just don't have them. But some are still crazy lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Oh my! Id be so furious if any of my family was doing that! Boxing gloves would be on! Lol I have a seriously short wick when it comes to the wellbeing of animals. >:[


----------



## Failbhe

Our rescue babies... because I can never pass up an opportunity to show off my cats. :wink:

Katie is the grey and white old girl (we're guessing she's 14-15 years old, she's been with us for 8 years) - she was an indoor cat that had never gone outside, and was left at the farm "because farm cats are happy cats, right?" She crawled up into an old playhouse outside and wouldn't come out and was slowly starving to death. The moment we brought her into our house, you could see how relieved she was to be in a house again and has absolutely NO desire to ever go outside again.

Amy (black) and Fry (orange) are full brother and sister, though you wouldn't know it - Amy is 7 pounds and Fry is 13. There were two other kittens in their litter but we just couldn't take any more than two. They are two years old this fall.


----------



## nyx

Such cuties! I have been wanting a little black kitten for aagggeeesss but my partner wont let me get one.  Although I have not given up trying lol


----------



## Failbhe

Amy is SUCH a character... I have never met a cat as talkative as her. When I went to the vet clinic to pick her up after being spayed, they were saying "Wow, yeah, she's REALLY upset and must REALLY want to go home!" and I laughed and said "well, she might be upset, but she talks like that all the time!"

She's our "bonus cat" - we were originally only going to take one kitten (Fry, because I had an orange boy when I was little and when I heard there was an orange kitten at the farm I just had to take him) but Amy practically jumped into the carrier so we got her too.

Did you know that black cats are much less likely to get adopted? That makes me sad - I think we're always going to have a black cat now!


----------



## nyx

Oh really!? I love black cats, I really want a Bombay kitten  but I will be going to the rspca before I buy a cat from a breeder. We have tones of cats at our local shelter its sad.  

Did you name fry after fry on futurama lol just reminds me of him cos hes orange


----------



## Failbhe

haha YES we did! Philip J. Fry and Amy Wong! Fry is cute and sweet but a little dumb, and Amy knows just how cute she is!


----------



## Saskia

I want a kitten! 

But I have enough trouble finding rental accommodation with a dog, I don't think a cat would make it any easier :-(

I'd be good for my dog though, she loves cats, she always plays with my mothers and they chase each other around and she licks him all over.


----------



## nyx

Omg I knew it!! Lol now you just need a bender haha  we had a dog named Elvis and we named our cockatoo Wilson after the soccor ball on cast away. Lol


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I love the kittens. Too bad you can't take more although I totally understand. Oh by the way I have internet at my house now so I can upload like a billion pictures of Lizzy. Hehe. And probably my dog too. I really think she is just the cutest thing ever. 

Ahh school starts Monday. I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Failbhe

Yay more Lizzie pictures! :lol: 

I know you said before but I can't remember - what are you taking, Poppy?


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I'm just getting my generals out of the way now then either a bs in finance or accounting. Notice how they call it a bs lol. Pretty sure that's what it is,

But the Lizzy dear below. Taken today after our ride. Munching on some alfalfa after her dinner.


----------



## nyx

Ahh isnt she cute!!  

Do you have problems with keeping that little white nose from getting burnt? I usually use a fly mask but they get filthy unless I clean it like everyday.


----------



## countryryder

Chica's nose and around her lips gets sunburned and chapped. Which reminds me,I was supposed to get more sunscreen when I was in town today,oops.

Lizzy is a cutie. Her color and face remind me of the sweet old Saddlebred mare I learned to ride on.


----------



## Gilly

I don't post much but I need to rant:

Why don't boot makers design boots for people with large calves? I'm looking for a nice pair of tall boots and all I can get are a pair of Ariats but they need to be stretched a centimetre and a half. Now I've found a boot maker who said that wouldn't be a problem but it's so irritating that you can't buy them off the rack. 

I'm pretty sure most riders have big, muscley calves and can't squeeze into tiny boots. Mine are a good 38cm and I can't afford to drop over $1000 for a pair of customs! OK my calves are bigger than most because it runs in the family but you get my drift.

/rant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I know exactly what you mean,Gilly! I have very muscular calves,and have the hardest time finding boots that are comfortable in that area. And no way can I afford to fork out money for a custom job.


----------



## nyx

I never tried sunscreen or zinc because I always thought just like our sunscreen it would only last a few hours and not a whole day, is that true? 
I just cant be going out to nyx every few hours to put sunscreen on her nose lol. Fly mask might be my only option. :l (if she even gets burnt) 

Thats a pain about your boots! I have a friend who has to get all her shoes custom made cos she has a slightly wider foot than most people.


----------



## countryryder

I use the sunscreen that is supposed to last at least 8 hours,so I usually put it on later in the morning and it lasts for the part of the day that the sun is at it's strongest. I admit,there are days when I forget to put it on,hence Chica's slightly peeling nose..


----------



## Failbhe

Fortunately Wyn doesn't seem to get burnt on her nose... though she does have quite a bit of dark skin around her muzzle. There are lots of treed/shady areas she could graze in but she seems to prefer being in the wide open spot. 

Gilly - I was wondering where you were! That's too bad about the boots... at least they can be stretched :? But it sucks not being able to find things off-the-rack that work. I feel your pain - I have to buy pants at a specialty store. (stupid long legs...)

Since we're talking about noses/sunscreen - have a picture of Wyn's nose.


----------



## Saskia

I got a job today! It's nothing special, just a couple of shifts a week at a cool cafe, but I'm really excited! I don't start for another week though. 

Tall boots never fit my calves either, I normally just get gaiters and boots. But actually a lot of shoes don't fit my foot well, I have this weird toe and things just don't fit right and with about 90% of my shoes, after half an hour it hurts. I was thinking of maybe getting a pair of boots made, does anyone have any idea what kind of price range i'd be looking at (in Australia)? I know it wouldn't be cheap. 

Another question, is any one on here a high school teacher?


----------



## Gilly

Failbhe - I'm pretty much the epitome of a ninja poster. I started this thread for everyone else and not for me! I like reading what people have to say so I can learn things. And for my own amusement. So I'm here...just under the radar...

Sasika - have you heard of Mous boots? I saw their stall at the Queensland Festival of Dressage but I didn't dare get myself fitted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Ooh I just looked at their site.


----------



## nyx

Hmm I might wanna invest in the 8 hour sunscreen  and congrats about your new job saskia!!


----------



## poppy1356

Thanks everyone. She certainly knows she's cute. I don't put anything on her for sunscreen. I started but she rubbed it off on everything so I didn't want her to get a darn sliver from the wood. I have a long nose mask but she won't keep that thing on. I'm more concerned about her eyes so she gets a regular fly mask I know she will keep on. No burns yet. It gets a little pink but not scabed or pealing. 

I have the same problem with boots. My calves are 15inches wide but I take a 7 shoe. So sometimes the wide isn't wide enough because my foot is too small. But for tall boots I love my saxon boots. They actually fit. They are starting to make leather boots so I'm waiting until they make some all leather dress boots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I just found the perfect kitten for me!


Isn't he cute? Jenko's profile at PetRescue - is he your new best friend?


----------



## poppy1356

Awe he's adorable. Is it harder to find somewhere to live with a cat instead of a dog? Here typically every where allows cats but to find a rental that allows dogs is almost impossible. It's the reason we are stuck where we currently live.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Generally its easier to find somewhere with a cat, but in the area I live lots of people are anti-cat. So its actually easier to find somewhere with a dog, but really, most people who are okay with dogs are okay with cats. 

I don't know though, I'd love a little kitten though, and it could play with my puppy and it would all be wonderful. I always had cats growing up, and took my old cat with me when I moved out but he died a few years ago :-(

My mum still has one of "my" cats, a kitten of a cat we found on the side of the road as a teenager. He lived with me for a while when my mother was travelling, but he's always felt like her cat. I'd actually like to take him with me but he's not happy with my dog, and is very timid. Besides, he's very happy where my mum lives with a big quiet yard, and he gets along with my mothers cat and dog well.


----------



## Saranda

What a nice kitty! But the adoption fees sure are high. Around here, they are rarely over $30.


----------



## poppy1356

Adoption fees are over $100 everywhere I've seen here. Some as high as 400 for a dog. I wouldn't pay that much for a dog ever let alone a rescue. I've seen dogs adoption fees twice that of what I paid for Lizzy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Sorry - double post


----------



## Saskia

$200 for a cat is pretty standard here. I think its not too bad because it includes desexing, microchipping and other care which would probably cost you more if you got it done yourself. 

Dogs generally cost $400 up for adoption fees although it can vary, I ended up just buying my puppy from a breeder.


----------



## Saranda

I got two of my three cats from a rescue organisation. I had to pay a donation of 20$ for each. And, when I got a cat for my mother from a shelter, the adoption fee was somewhere around 50$, that included all the vaccinations and neutering. Seems that vet care might be cheaper in Latvia!


----------



## Gilly

We get our cats from the RSPCA (rescue) when they were babies. They're the best little things. Millie is part ragoll and is just adorable. 

I reckon the best pets are rescues. And crossbreed/"mutt" dogs and cats tend to be healthier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

ya adoption fees seem pretty high, but not that high considering what you get. spay/neuter, vaccines, microchipping. around here its usually $300 for a dog, about $200 for a cat. i think it is very reasonable.


----------



## WIRider

Every dog we own was a rescue dog. And honestly, I'll probably never buy from a breeder again. The two dogs we have now are probably two of the smartest dogs I've ever worked with, and I put 5 dogs through the 4-H program when I was younger. My dog is an Aussie/huskie mix and smarter than some of my in-laws. My wife's dog is a boxer/pit mix, completely blind and probably the sweetest dog I've ever met. That is, as long as you don't mess with his "pack" he's got vicious looking teeth and a scary bark. Sounds like adoption fees vary greatly depending on location. Both of ours were less than $200, and included desexing, first vet check, and micro-chipping. I'll try to get a picture of my puppies up sometime.


----------



## poppy1356

Honestly I would never pay that much for an animal, I don't care where I'm getting it from. I paid $100 for my little 12lb Pekingese/Chihuahua mix. I got her from a lady who had an accidental litter(she didn't think the mom would have any more pupies since she was 8).

I don't really care what comes with it as I prefer I know the vet doing the procedure not some vet giving discounts because they bring in a lot of animals. I spent a few years working in an animal hospital and I neutered about 15 cats in one day. It literally takes about 5 minutes per cat. Spaying takes a bit longer but still not that long. 

After what I went through with Lizzy I'm afraid the rescue left a really bad taste in my mouth and I'm very hesitant to ever adopt again. I don't like how most places are run and when I pay for an animal I expect it to be mine, not a co-owner but mine to do with as I please.


----------



## Gilly

The RSPCA adopts kittens for $199 and adults for $120 or so. Naturally purebreds are more expensive. 

I reckon $200 is pretty good for a vaccinated, desexed and microchipped kitten. And you're helping out the biggest rescue organisation in the country!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

i really want to get a fox hound. i fox hunt with a hunt in IL and if the hounds dont work out they fix them then give them away. if they can't be rehomed they are euthanized =[


----------



## Saranda

Speaking of dogs, I'd like to get mine (when I will be able to afford a dog again, in terms of both money and time/space) from a reputable breeder. My preferences in dogs are very specific and I want to get a dog that is as close to them as possible. And that would be either a chow-chow (I owned one of them in the past, best dog in the world), either a Tibetan mastiff or an Akita-Inu. I am a fan of oriental, medium to large and aloof breeds, and I know that I have the experience and character needed to raise such a dog as a healthy member of the society.


----------



## poppy1356

My ideal dog is another Rottweiler/Pit bull mix. My Angel now lives with my parents, who have split custody over her lol. She is by far the best dog I ever had. She would protect her family no matter what but still loved people. Well kinda, took her 6 years to stop being afraid of guys since she was abused as a puppy. I trained her, and she had to have been the most perfect dog I have ever seen. I got her when I was 13 during the summer and I lived out in the middle of nowhere, didn't really have anything else to do but train her.

Rottweilers are also amazing family dogs. Some of the best. I'm really a sucker for the bully breeds, I just love them.


----------



## gypsygirl

oooo i knew a tibetan mastiff, she was an awesome dog ! they arent too common around here


----------



## Saranda

Rotties are very cute, true, but I like dogs with more pride and solitarity in them. I have considered getting myself a rottweiler, but only after getting one of my dream breeds, chow-chows being in the first place.


----------



## poppy1356

Chows are quite mean so it is hard to find a place to keep them around here. Sometimes they are even more discriminated against than rotts. I really like the rott/pit mix. You have the size of the rott but the protection of a pit. And heck people get scared just looking at them, even if mine will lick someone to death lol. She's 13 now so I'm not sure how much longer she will be around. She is all lumpy and we worry one of those lumps is getting close to her throat, as sometimes it's hard for her to breathe. She also broke her shoulder a few winters back so now she has really bad arthritis.


----------



## Gilly

My dream dog is a loyal, faithful cocker spaniel. A dog that will stay by my side and be my companion. I like small toy dogs like bichon frises and cavalier king charles spaniel but a medium size dog suits me best. 

Or I'll head over to the RSPCA. But most of the dogs there are working breeds like blue heelers and kelpies. I like to play - not sprint!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I actually wouldn't call them mean. They are just aloof and need a very strong-willed leader whom they can honour and protect, and who can prevent any unwanted behavior. Of course, they are not "easy" and suitable for anyone. For instance, my chow showed aggression as a youngster, what is worse - against children, but I managed to discipline him enough so that he knew what was unacceptable. But I never tried to teach him into actually liking kids. In many ways, a typical chow is very much like I am myself...

I hope your nice dog will be as healthy and happy as possible for the rest of her time... I let my chow go when his arthritis got so bad that he couldn't stand up any more. Called the vet to home and helped him to end it all. He was my best friend, my brother and the one who taught me what unconditional love is... Haven't had the courage to get another dog since then.


----------



## gypsygirl

i was gonna say where do you live where there are lots of kelpies /! ive only seen one in this area !! and then i saw you live in australia lol


----------



## poppy1356

I've never actually been by a chow in person. I just know if a breed is going to be banned it will be a chow followed by a rott and pit of course. But honestly most of the kids that get bit by dogs deserve it. Kids at my building chase my dog, try to grab her tail and scream, yea I'd bite the kid too. And most people raise their dogs like their children... they don't.

But any dog has to tolerate horses. My little one loves the barn. She's terrified of horses so that keeps her at a safe distance lol. But she loves helping with chores and running around the barn yard.


----------



## Saranda

My chow developed hate against kids when a neighbor boy stalked him as a puppy and kept shooting him with a water gun in his eyes and under his tail. That was the first time he actually tried to attack a person, and it escalated from there. I managed to keep it under control, though, but he still bit my brother once (during a game - he got overly excited and took it too far) and a little relative girl, who tried to eat from his bowl...as he was eating from it. But it wasn't a serious attack, just a warning with a fang. However, I never let any children approach him or him approach children. It was just too unsafe. 

Yup, a perfect breed for me. They are just so loyal, strong-willed, smart, protective and loving that I can't think of anything that would suit me better.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

My favorite dog is the boxer, i had 2 pure white ones when i was growing up, they were awesome. Great family dogs, and guard dogs. Most of my dads friends wouldn't come in the house unless they knew our dog was restrained or locked in 'his room' LOL. He never bit anyone he was just massive and intimidating. (both deceased now)
Second would have to be a Rottie, i had one of those too, loved her. Her only flaw was she would kill anything that got in her chain length, she was our outside guard dog, and a **** good one. She was great with the horses too!! (she too is deceased)
Third has to be the Pitt, i own one now, and she's fantastic. She's an excellent guard dog, and wonderful dog just to be around, considering her past circumstances. I love her to pieces!!! I even taught her to help me herd cattle!! And she's gentle about it. I hate the breed slander around here, in a few states here in the US your not allowed to own a pitt, its sad. Judge the deed, not the breed!!! Its the people who ruin them. :-(
My mom found a stray chow and took him in, he was good for about 3 weeks and one day we decided to go riding and he attacked my moms horse, ripped her face open from just below her eye to her lip, and bit her in the belly. My mom stitched her up and called the vet. Then i went up to feed the herd and he followed me and attacked a paint i was caring for, he just got his nose, and i treated him and chased the dog back down to the house. We found someone to take him the next day. He was loyal, but we couldn't trust him around the horses or other peoples animals. 
Another personal fave is the husky, my husband would love to get another one.


----------



## poppy1356

Hey if a dog will eat a child when said child is completely deserving of it then good dog lol. I do not let the children at my apartment building get near my dog. I have actually had to pick her up and run because kids were running at her as I was telling them to stay away, they just don't get it. But around here apartment children are a whole nother breed of people. The BM's daughter who is 7 is in love with my dog and the dog loves her back. She picks her up and carries her around. My dog knows the kids who will be respectful of her.


----------



## WIRider

I've had many discussions with people on "mean" dogs. It's always been my opinion that you can't classify dogs by thier breed. For instance, as I said before, I have a boxer/pitt mix in my house. Next door is a duplex and the lady that lives on one side has a furry football. That's what I call it anyway because it's small enough to punt 50 yards. Now, if you just looked at my dog and her dog, which would you think would be more likely to be aggressive? mine, right, cause he looks like a pitt. Wrong. that little furry football went after the paperboy more than once now, and my dog has never hurt a fly. I've met aggressive dogs of every breed I've dealt with. Chihuahuas bite just as many people as pitbulls, probably more. The reason people say that chows, pits, rots, and other such dogs are "meaner" is because when they do bite, they don't let go and they do more damage. Granted, some dogs may have a tendency to be more aggressive, either from bloodlines, or how they are treated, but you can't lump a whole breed together because of how some dogs turned out. I mean, Australia was a British penal colony, does that mean all Aussies are criminals? I got rearended by a woman driver once, does that mean all women are bad drivers? Anyone who tries to ban an entire breed because of what some individual dogs have done, is just simply ignorant.

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

WIRider said:


> I've had many discussions with people on "mean" dogs. It's always been my opinion that you can't classify dogs by thier breed. For instance, as I said before, I have a boxer/pitt mix in my house. Next door is a duplex and the lady that lives on one side has a furry football. That's what I call it anyway because it's small enough to punt 50 yards. Now, if you just looked at my dog and her dog, which would you think would be more likely to be aggressive? mine, right, cause he looks like a pitt. Wrong. that little furry football went after the paperboy more than once now, and my dog has never hurt a fly. I've met aggressive dogs of every breed I've dealt with. Chihuahuas bite just as many people as pitbulls, probably more. The reason people say that chows, pits, rots, and other such dogs are "meaner" is because when they do bite, they don't let go and they do more damage. Granted, some dogs may have a tendency to be more aggressive, either from bloodlines, or how they are treated, but you can't lump a whole breed together because of how some dogs turned out. I mean, Australia was a British penal colony, does that mean all Aussies are criminals? I got rearended by a woman driver once, does that mean all women are bad drivers? Anyone who tries to ban an entire breed because of what some individual dogs have done, is just simply ignorant.
> 
> Sorry for my rant.


It upsets me too, but its the legal crap and complaints that do them all in, because of the bad rap people give to the dogs. I hate it. I think it is ignorant 
them to ban a whole breed just because of a few instances. I would like to question on what provoked the animal to react in such a way. And i know plenty of ankle biters!!!! My brother owns one...
I think the US society is going to hell along with the government.....this sucks...:-|
*There are a few select persons out there trying to make a difference tho.


----------



## poppy1356

Bahahahaha my little dog, which you would probably also classify as a furry football, will bite. And she has bit people, given they deserved it but still. When she was a puppy she used to hang from my rott/pits neck fat lol. My big dog almost ate her more than once.


----------



## WIRider

I have rules as to what a real dog is  If I have sit on the floor to pet it, it's not a real dog. If it weighs less than a 2 year old, not a real dog. 

Poppy - I've seen the pictures of your dog, and I'm pretty sure my wife's cat is bigger than your "dog" ;-)


----------



## poppy1356

Hehehehe I've seen rabbits bigger than my dog. But really the only reason I got a little dog was because I live in an apartment. My big dog is a banned breed so she cannot come live with me.


----------



## WIRider

yeah, that's why I bought a house. Couldn't find a decent apartment that was ok with 3 dogs (that's how many we had at the time).


----------



## poppy1356

Ha that's quite a fair amount. We are in the process of saving for a house. Or well more like the bf is in the process of saving, Lizzy ate all my savings . Pretty sad actually because between the two of us we will make more than the majority of households this year and we have nothing to show for it, except a soon to be fat horse lol. We get a new dog when we get a house. Just haven't decided on what yet.


----------



## Failbhe

We have two dogs - a husky/german shepherd mix, and a rottweiler/who knows what mix. They're both a lot smaller than we were hoping (we got them both as pups) but they are fantastic dogs. The rotti x is the dumbest dog I've ever owned, but she's sweet, and VERY protective of me. Not of Kevin, just me. :lol: The husky x is too smart for her own good, and we had a lot of problems with her running away when she was younger, but now that she's 8 she's mellowing out and staying home. She only barks when there's REALLY something wrong - so when we hear Pepper's bark, we know to grab the gun and a flashlight and go running outside. 

Once these two pass on (which hopefully won't be for a long time!) I want to find a bigger mix - hopefully Newfie/rotti or something along those lines. I love pits, but we need something fluffy that can stand to be outside in the winter. 

We can't adopt from any local rescues because we keep our dogs outside and the shelters disapprove of that. Honestly I think most dogs would be lucky to live here - a great big yard, a warm room in the garage, going along on trail rides/bike rides/walks, lots of love... but, whatever. If we can't adopt we can't adopt. It just gets under my skin because we're a far more suitable home than somebody who gets an active breed like a border collie and shuts them up in an apartment for 10 hours while they're at work, yet they are approved for adoption.

~mini rant over~


----------



## poppy1356

Aw they are adorable. My dog would die if she lived outside. In the winter she gets about 10 steps in the snow, picks up her front feet then falls over backwards and waits until you pick her up. Once she actually started crawling dragging her back feet because I wouldn't pick her up, we had been outside for all of 30 seconds. 

When I got my Amia the shelter wouldn't let me adopt either. Apparently you need to have a permanent address. Well my dear little one has lived in 6 houses in her short 4 years but oh well, she loved it. Her kennel stayed buckled in my backseat and she traveled everywhere. We had to sleep in my car a few times but she didn't mind. She got a warm bed, food and water and people to love her.


----------



## Failbhe

Leia (the rotti x) does get a little chilly in the winter sometimes. Their room in the garage stays pretty warm though and we always pile lots of straw for them to snuggle up in. But after having her, I'll never get such a short-haired dog again. Pepper (the husky x), however, LOVES winter and would much rather sleep in a snowbank than the garage. The first snow of winter is the happiest day of the year for her - she gets all goofy and does laps around the house!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha my aunt had a wolf hybrid, I absolutely loved that dog. But she loved winter. Slept out in the snow all the time. But she was mostly arctic I believe so she had an insane amount of fur. 

Ok so maybe I changed my mind, I want a wolf hybrid lol. But they are definately banned most places and require over a 10 foot fence with razor wire with electric when younger or they get out and eat neighbors animals lol. And you have to be very very hard on them the first few years of their lives. But if trained right they are awesome dogs.


----------



## Failbhe

they can be... I saw a documentary on wolf hybrids that made me pretty leery of them. Not because they're "scary" or "aggressive" just because they have such different instincts than a domesticated dog. They have a much stronger pack instinct and if you aren't around them near 24/7 they feel disconnected and isolated. If you know what you're getting into, they can be amazing, but most people are just looking for a "cool" dog and end up getting in over their heads and surrendering them to a rescue. 

Not to say you'd do that, Poppy - I'm just leery of wolf hybrids as pets.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh yes, I would never get one as they wouldn't fit my lifestyle. You really have to know what you are doing with them. My aunt told me that for the first 4 years of their life you really have to throw them around, literally, or else they think they are alpha. It takes a lot of work to train those dogs and due to that they wont be getting another one. They are too old to put that much effort into training. And they do not live long at all. Their last one lived to 9 years old but had a serious hip/spine issue, which was genetic with this breed, so they had to put her down. 

You also have to be really careful of them around other animals, they will protect their owners no matter what. She raised all her grandkids from babies on up with these dogs and never had a problem. They were incredibly protective of the kids. But then again the kids grew up with dogs and were respectful of them. 

Her dogs would routinely eat the neighbors dogs if they got under the fence. And they live out in the country so really why are you letting your 10 lb dog roam free, a hawk could take it home. They will also hunt if not contained.


----------



## Failbhe

poppy1356 said:


> Her dogs would routinely eat the neighbors dogs if they got under the fence. And they live out in the country so really why are you letting your 10 lb dog roam free, a hawk could take it home. They will also hunt if not contained.


A friend's parents in high school lost their bichon frise to a bald eagle. And I lost a cat to a great horned owl when I was little. Part of the reason why I never let my cats outside... and I have big dogs.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmm I think horseforum is telling me to get some work done, it deleted all my words.

Anyway I was saying I lost a cat to a coyote but never an owl or hawk. And it's the reason my poor dog cannot sunbathe outside lol.


----------



## WIRider

As promised, here is a picture of my dogs. The black one (Abby) is the aussie/huskie mix, the brindle one (Emmett) is the boxer/pit mix.


----------



## gypsygirl

i would never ever get a wolf hybrid or suggest it to anyone. unless you have lots of land, lots of time, and lots of money to invest AND you know what youre doing. the bottom line is wolf hybrids are not dogs. they also mature much later, so they could be fine until they are a few years old and then thier instincts with kick in. 

at the same time many people think they have a wolf hybrid when they really just have a husky mix !


----------



## poppy1356

Yeap, as I explained in my other post the reasons why I will never get to own one. And why they are not for everyone or really most people.

WIRider - I love brindle. They are adorable.


----------



## Failbhe

Aww, your dogs are absolutely adorable, WIRider! You mentioned that Emmett was blind? Was it from birth or did something happen?


----------



## WIRider

gypsygirl said:


> at the same time many people think they have a wolf hybrid when they really just have a husky mix !


This is very true. True wolf hybrids are actually quite rare. It's hard to breed a wolf with a domestic dog because they usually just end up killing the dog. SO if someone sells you a dog that they claim is 1/8 wolf, they're probably yanking your chain.


----------



## gypsygirl

wirider those are some cute pups =]

im a sucker for pitties and pit mixes


----------



## WIRider

Emmett has been blind since we've owned him and we got him when he was 11 months. After he had been through three different humane shelters. The vet things it's some neurological disorder that was most likely a result of something that happened as a puppy. Honestly, I don't know what caused it. He's adapted very well though.


----------



## poppy1356

So to clarify on the wolf hybrids. I already explained why they are not a good dog for most people. But I know my aunt had a wolf hybrid as they were dna tested. Dogs, like humans, do not need to actually be near eachother to reproduce. This is why they are so darned expensive, besides all the special permits and insurance you also need to have. They are banned in many many states so that is also something to consider. 

I believe it is the french bulldog that cannot reproduce on its own. There are other ways of producing a hybrid.


----------



## WIRider

The french bulldog can't reproduce on it's own? I did not know that. now I feel bad for french bulldogs.


----------



## poppy1356

I'm pretty sure that's the breed. It's one of those ugly things anyway. I'm going to look it up and find out.

Here you go hehe

Birth and reproduction
French bulldogs frequently require caesarean section to give birth, with over 80% of litters delivered this way.[13] [14] As well, many French bulldog stud dogs are incapable of naturally breeding. This is because French Bulldogs have very slim hips, making the male unable to mount the female to reproduce naturally. Typically, breeders must undertake artificial insemination of female dogs. Female French bulldogs can also suffer from erratic or 'silent' heats, which may be a side effect of thyroid disease or impaired thyroid function.


----------



## Saranda

I hope I will be suitable as a wolf hybrid or a Sarloos Wolf Hound (basically a breed of wolf hybrids from Sweden) owner, but I know I'm not ready for them yet, although I can deal with "difficult" dogs. The hybrids are simply not dogs, and, as lovely as they are, they can be quite more than a handful...

This was my chow, Haiko -


----------



## poppy1356

Oh my, it's like a little bear. I really want one now hehe. I love the fluffy ones.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, many noticed the resemblance. Their mistake, hehe.  Fluffy as they are, they are most certainly NOT cute bears. They used to be a trendy breed some years ago, you could see a chow almost every day on every corner, but they became frequents in shelters and rescues, because people had not realized that the fluffiness is just on the outside - inside, they are fighters and guardians. 

But chow puppies are the cutest puppies in the whole wide worrrrld!!!! 










I miss my dear boy so very much right now...


----------



## poppy1356

Oh as long as they tolerate snuggles from me lol. I wish mine would have stayed all cute and fluffy bear looking. I am putting her baby pictures below, sorry if they are big I am copying and pasting off of facebook.










And her "what you looking at" look she is really good at


----------



## poppy1356

And I found a picture of my rott/pit mix with my little one in her winter fur.










She took the little ones bed


----------



## Saranda

Both your dogs are very cute and sweet looking. 

Visited Snickers today. His wound is healing up nicely and doesn't look like it's uncomfortable. Cleaned it and sprayed it with a PVP iodine spray anyway. And when I was calling for him in the pastures (the herd was nowhere to be seen), he came cantering to me from the other side of their fields with the sweetest look on his face.  It was such a nice moment!


----------



## poppy1356

Thank you 

Glad Snickers is healing up. Isn't it nice when they come running to you? It seems all our hard work really pays off in the end, especially on days like those.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, it's lovely. Besides, he usually chooses to meet me trotting or walking, but cantering to me after what was our last training session (during the camp) like - not easy and beautiful at all - was especially heart warming. As if he cares for me and trusts me no matter what.


----------



## Strange

Sometimes I wonder if my last horse only came running up to the fence because he thought it was time to eat. 


Very food motivated, that one.


----------



## Saskia

My horse only comes up to me because I give her food, I'm pretty sure. But she seems to trust me otherwise. There were the other scary horses on the other side of the fence near the water and she would not go near it, just go over then run off. Then I went to stand by her and she had a long drink because I think she figured I'd protect her. 

I'm not sure how I feel about rescue puppies/dogs. To be honest, I'd never buy an older dog. I'm sure many of them are lovely, but I also think that a lot of essential training is done in the puppy stage and I don't want to live for 14 years or so with a dog that doesn't have the training I want. I think this is also important when you have children around and other animals, such as cats as you don't know how the other dog will react. 

As for puppies, when I was looking for a dog, before Charlotte, I looked around at a few RSPCAs but, like Saranda, I was pretty specific about what I wanted. Like a smallish size with a non-shedding coat but still smart and athletic and affectionate. I think about 90% of puppies at rescue places around here are either cattle dog/kelpie/border collie crosses or weird small dog crosses, like shi tzu or Chihuahua crosses, which is all very well but I don't like dogs like that.

And here are some pictures of Charlotte, she's not the dog for everyone but she's the perfect dog for me! 










and here she is being chased by an alpaca at the place we bought Rosie!


----------



## Strange

I got my dog as a rescue. In a fashion. 

We were at a horse show while in Florida for the winter when I got him. A couple had driven out there from Arkansas and on the way at one of the truck stops someone had dumped a litter of puppies, so they offered to just take them all and find them homes. And voila! I saw the husband walking a puppy around on a piece of twine and I had to have him! Perfect timing, as I had been looking for a dog anyway.  









Only a few days after I got him. 









June 2012 (almost 7 months old)

He was only 5 lbs when I got him and approx. 6 weeks old, now he's almost 9 months old and just over 50 lbs.  Love him to bits! He's super smart and adjusts really well to any situation. We're still working on our leach etiquette (he's much better behaved off a leash, when it comes to listening to me) and he's getting better all the time. He's adjusted to apartment life superbly, too.


----------



## countryryder

Have two dogs,Teslin,a Husky/Malamute,and Tanana,a Husky/Malamute/something. They're both used for guarding.
Nana as a pup
Teslin as a pup.The big dog is Kisca,our purebred Malamute.Best dog ever,really miss her at times.
this spring


----------



## Saskia

My new job that I got yesterday (and was meant to start at the end of next week) just texted me to see if I can work today! I said yes but I am now panicking a little. 

Strange your puppy is so sweet! I've always wanted a husky type dog but they're a little big for me!


----------



## Strange

Nice! What kind of job is it? 

And thanks! He's pretty well behaved for a puppy, we always get compliments, but he still has his days where he just doesn't want to listen for anything.


----------



## nyx

Ok so here are my two puppies  
First is honey, she is the sweetest little thing and a super jumper lol. I think she is a staffy cross aussie cattle dog with a bit of mastiff. Lol here she is as a puppy, definatley the cutest puppy I have ever seen lol, excuse the goose in the background. 









And here she is all grown up this morning, still just as cute. 









Then there is my little man Champ, he is definatley not the smartest of dogs, Honey has all the brains and Champ got all the muscle lol. here is the puppy shot!









And here is the grown up shot, I think he is a dane cross mastiff. (dont mind the newly destroyed bed in the background :/ )









Then here is nyx again, just cos  








Nyx's winter coat is comming out and I think she is going black! She has black spotches on her rump and on her withers, interesting.


----------



## Saskia

It's just at a cafe. I don't particularly want to work today, but I'm just thinking of it as my "new rug day" because I really need to buy a new rug! 

Nyx - Honey was the sweetest little puppy! 

I envy all those people with bay horses. Bay used to be my favourite colour, and you would think then I would end up with a bay, considering how common they are. But no, I have a chestnut. Nyx is lovely.


----------



## Strange

Lol, the more you work the faster you'll be able to get a new rug! 

That's what I tell myself when I don't want to work.  Minus the new rug part, just that I'll get money faster. xD


----------



## nyx

Thanks! Nyx is actually my first bay horse iv ever owned. Lol and I dont know if she is going to stay bay :/ 

I keep telling myself im only going to keep working untill I win the lotto! Lol. Then ill have my own business


----------



## Saskia

In the past few weeks I've come to re-evaluate my future and all my plans that I used to want to do, well I just don't want them anymore. I was going to go into sort of postgraduate research doing Honours but now, doing Honours, I realise while I like the subject enough, I don't want to do it forever. I don't want a career in it. I don't want to spend years researching. 

So now I am thinking of becoming a high school teacher. Its something I always wanted to do but would had to restructure my degree, so I thought I'd try the research route I'll have to do some further study but at least at the end I'll have an actual "job", and I love teaching and kids so hopefully it will work out. 

Anyway this job is a step in that direction so I can actually fund my study next year, at least until I get to the stage where I can get some government support again. And then I can move Rosie to the other agistment place which is slightly more expensive but much safer. So hopefully everything will work out! 

Aren't you studying too Nyx?

Imagine winning the lotto... that would be so cool. I think I'd just invest in real estate or something and then become an author.


----------



## nyx

Yeh im finishing off my electortechnoligy trade course and I cant decide weather I want to do my diploma in horse industry or equine nursing next year. Im leaning towards equine nursing as it has good job prospects. But I need to find a way to study online and still work full time, I think tamworth offer an online course. 

I was going to go to uni but I think ill knock over some tafe courses first, I wanna do a horse breeding course aswell. Its all so exciting but very difficult to choose a right path. 

If I won the lotto I would definatley invest in a few properties and then I would always have an income. And have my own Quarab stud  

My partner won a heap on his birthday week so I bought a lotto ticket for my birthday week next week >:]


----------



## gypsygirl

i have a job interview on friday at jimmy johns lol ive never even eaten there ! but i just need something part time while im in school.


----------



## nyx

Ah jealous of everyone getting their new jobs!


----------



## countryryder

Me too! I've been desperately trying to find a part time job,but have had no luck finding one that will work for me. It's rather discouraging at times,but have to have faith that the right job will come at the right time.
On another note,I went to check out the pasture I'm going to rent tonight.It's absolutely perfect!


----------



## countryryder

Got a good ride in on Chica tonight. ( I'm sure my other girls are feeling neglected,I really need to take them for a spin tomorrow,hopefully). As mentioned before,she has been doing better with the bit and bridle,but I still wasn't happy with how she was responding to the bit,so changed it to a french link loose ring from the eggbutt single joint snaffle that the trainer supposedly used on her. What a world of difference! She responds so much better with this one. 
Here she is all ready to go tonight. Oh,and the lovely sunset.


----------



## nyx

Jeez chica is a pretty little thing! 
Is she just a youngin?


----------



## countryryder

She turned five in May. As you can tell,she's just a wee thing.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Countryryder, that sunset is freaking gorgeous, as is your horse.

I guess I'm mainly in here to complain. XP I thought that 20% off lessons from volunteering would be enough, but I don't think it will be. I don't know when I'll get to ride again. Sigh. I'm too poor right now, and I need to save up money, not spend $200+ a month on a "fun" thing. (Would be a little over $100 if I went alone, but I would feel bad, because my boyfriend likes riding too, and he volunteers with me...he would be getting nothing in return.) I'm trying to get a job. Hate being fresh out of college. :S I just wish I had a friend with a horse who would let me ride! >_< This is like, the most local, family-friendly, therapeutic programme, etc. etc. barn I could find. If these guys won't do a bigger discount than 20%, I don't think a fancier place would. I guess I'll just keep volunteering because I love horses and I'm pathetic like that, but I die a little inside watching the kids ride when I can't. Ugh. Wish I wasn't poor.


----------



## Saranda

I'm sure you will be able to improve your financial situation gradually, Phelan, and then get all the riding you want.  

Ugh... A bit bored... But going to visit Snickers this evening.


----------



## Saskia

Lovely sunset CountryRyder! And a nice horse too. I wish coloured horses were more common around here. 

PhelenVelvel - That's no good  Perhaps you can do a lesson every two weeks?

I'm back from work. Its nice enough there, they weren't really good at showing me what to do, I just kind of guessed how to use the till, and other stuff. They didn't really show me the coffee machine so I'll have to pick that up later. My legs are sore though  And no lunch break, but they gave me some lunch, but i like getting out and walking around :-(


----------



## nyx

Oh.. Thats no good, hopefully it was just a busy day and it will improve for you  
Im so scared about getting a new job just incase I dont like it and was better off at my old one. 

On another note im almost 99.999991% sure im going to do my.diploma next year instead of equine nursing on the fact that it will be impossible for me to find work placement. Our local vet is already taking on a ton of vet nurses and prob wont have time for just an equine nurse, but ill try. But I can always do it later on in life I spose 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Oh lets see if I can catch up.

Country - Chica is gorgeous, I'm just in love with the brown and white patterns. Why do you need a part time job? I thought you worked full time on your family farm?

Saskia - I imagine a coffee cafe is just like retail haha. I hated every minute of retail, it seems no matter where it is they just hang you out on your own. Although when I worked a front desk for a huge resort, I loved all the friends I made but the guests made me hate my job. I just up and quit that one day lol. I suppose that is where my hate for people came from, sterotypes exist for a reason, they are true. I can't even count the number of times I had to call security/police due to an irrate guest for something stupid.

Nyx - It's always best to pick the job based off what will fund your hobbies. There are so many out of work college grads here in the states because they got a degree in communications, which means nothing, it is completely useless. Or an art major, yes art is nice and can be a wonderful hobby/side job but don't expect it to pay the bills. So pick something you can tolerate well forever and that will allow you to pursue all your hobbies and interests.

Saranda - So yesterday when you mentioned Snickers running up to you, well Lizzy sorta did something similar. When I was leaving, after I had already fed her, she started following my car along her paddock and gave me the saddest look when she couldn't follow me any longer. Really made me sad.


----------



## Saranda

So sweet when they do this, right? Snickers often follows me along the fencing and I just can't leave - he always gets additional goodbye scratches and petting, and still follows me with a longing look in his eyes. I guess he likes me.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh it makes me so sad, like I should just move into the barn or something lol.


----------



## Saranda

I'm going to spend this whole weekend in the barn and help repairing the fencing and doing other odd jobs. Snickers always seems to enjoy when I'm there for him any time of the day and sometimes checking on the herd late at nights or very early in the mornings.  He seems especially comfortable when I'm with the herd at their nap times - he then falls asleep by my side and sometimes proceeds to lay down. I feel very honoured for this level of trust.


----------



## poppy1356

Aw how cute. Lizzy falls asleep with her head in my arms quite often but I haven't decided if it's because she trusts me or if it's because she's old and needs naps lol.

I spend almost my whole weekend at the barn all the time. We are doing a lot of fixing up of stuff and making paddocks and shelters and fixing up our tack room. Then when we ride we will waste at least 4-5 hours there.


----------



## Saranda

Well I think that falling asleep near a human asks for lots of trust, and it doesn't matter if a horse is old. I've seen old horses trying NOT to fall asleep near people they don't trust, even if it is hard for them, so I guess that Lizzy does like and trust you.  

What I like about such weekends is that I get to spend the nights there, too. The BO lets me sleep in her house and I can help her full-time. 

My colleagues think I'm completely nuts because of this. Their idea of a well-spent weekend includes shopping, parties, beaches, gardening or spending time with their husbands and kids, whereas I go tho the barn, get dirty and do a lot of hard work.


----------



## WIRider

wow, you've all been busy in here. I don't know if this will make you all jealous or not, but tonight I'm going to talk to the BM about boarding Mellzy, and I also found out they are looking for someone to work part time doing landscaping and maintenance stuff. Mostly just trimming weeds, fixing fences, mowing grass, stuff like that. But I might be able to work out a deal and do that to get some cost taken off my board. Plus, it would give me more time around not only my horse, but the other horses as well. Funny thing is, I'd be doing all the stuff I never wanted to do while I was growing up. 

But congrats to all the people getting new jobs, and to all the recent college grads, keep your chin up, something will come along. Oh, and I somewhat agree with Poppy's comment about getting a degree in something that pays the bills. I agree that you should make sure you can make money in whatever field you choose, but don't choose a job just because of the money. You have to enjoy what you do, at least a little. If you absolutely hate your job, you're not going to do it well. Trust me, I've been there. Don't forget, I'm the old guy in here ;-)


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe that's why I said one you can tolerate. I mean who actually really loves going to work? I would much rather get some more sleep than go play with the horsies lol. I work around my barn as well. I do chores 2 days a week then help with all kinds of other things any other time. It keeps me outside and gets me exercise.

I hope Lizzy likes me, she is sure pampered more than most horses at the barn. We were thinking of camping at the barn sometime soon and doing a bonfire type thing along with organizing a fun show for just the barn.


----------



## Saranda

Gotta think of what I should do today with Snickers. Either a trail ride or flatwork in the arena. I guess that flatwork would be more beneficial, as I have things to work on - the position of my hands and a steady contact, for starters. And lots of transitions and bending. Also, it rained during the night so the sand in the arena will be in a nice condition for riding. Yup, I guess that flatwork it is.


----------



## poppy1356

I really need to work Lizzy on the side reins. She is gaining muscle quite nicely but I want to make sure it's in the right spots. Our last ride in the arena went really really well. But I need to readjust the gullet in her saddle I feel as she has gained quite a bit of muscle around her shoulder/wither area. 

I also think you need some new pictures of Snickers since he is just stunning.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  I hope to get some pictures from the camp next week. We had two equine photographers with us who made lots of pictures so they will take some time to sort them all.


----------



## countryryder

Country - Chica is gorgeous said:


> Haha,I do,but that just covers rent,groceries,and most of the utility bills. I'm needing to get some cash flow going as well. The few hours a week that I clean covers my medication costs and monthly bills,but that's about it. Nothing left over for savings,emergencies,car insurance and repairs,that kind of thing. Honestly,I'm not sure where I would fit in more work,but if it's part time,I think I can squeeze it in. Ideally,doing more cleaning would work the best,but that's proving to be frustrating as I have numerous people saying they want me to clean for them,but when it comes down to actually setting things up,they back out.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh I see. Well I wish you luck with finding more work. I wish I could just afford to be a housewife haha I could live with that, especially since I only have fur babies right now.


----------



## nyx

Poppy - I totally agree! My current job will easily fund my horse its just that its totally not my thing. soon I have to go out installing solar panels for our sister company which means more hours less of a lunch break and all up less time with Nyx. So I think ill tell them to stick it on that one. 
But Yeh thats why im hoping to keep doing my full time job next year while also studieng for the career I want.


----------



## WIRider

nyx said:


> But Yeh thats why im hoping to keep doing my full time job next year while also studieng for the career I want.


Good luck. It's not fun, but if you can manage your time well, it's well worth it. I had 3 part time jobs the last year I was in college so that I could afford to live in an apartment instead of the crappy dorms. But it paid off down the road. Just don't forget to take a break once in a while. Wouldn't want you getting stressed out and losing your mind.


----------



## Failbhe

this was pages ago already, but... everybody has such CUTE puppies!!! I love dogs. Well, I'm kind of afraid of strange dogs, but I love my own. (I was bit by a beagle when I was a kid... not a fan of beagles anymore. )


----------



## Saranda

Just ordered these babies - 

Horze Reflective Harness | Reflective gear
Horze Reflective Tailguard in color Orange.


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - that's pretty cool. Now you will definately be seen at night.

Haha Failbhe a beagle?? They bite? But I will say a fishys spine thingys hurt me when I was a kid so now I refuse to touch fish, only eat them.


----------



## gypsygirl

ive worked with hundreds of dogs and ive been bit by more labs than anything ! 1 german shepherd mix and one pit mix [wasnt the pitties fault, she was super scared and i had to move her]


----------



## Failbhe

apparently, yes they do! Gave me a pretty big bruise even through my jeans! I was only six or so at the time.


----------



## Saskia

I want to ride... 

Now that I've got a job I want to organise to move Rosie to the other agistment place, but I feel I should wait to make sure my job is alright in the long term. But I'm not very patient :-(

I was once bitten by my grandparents German Shepherd and since then I really don't like those dogs. I would never get one and don't touch them.


----------



## poppy1356

I have heard labs bite more than most other breeds.

So just an FYI for everyone, do NOT be fooled by the easy change gullet system in Wintecs. I just changed mine for the first time and what a pain. Given I suppose it could be harder but definately not as smooth and easy as their stupid videos make it look. And it takes some muscle too.


----------



## nyx

Labs! Isnt that funny. 
I have a feeling champ my dane mastiff cross might be agressive towards strangers. I startled hom one day, he didnt know I was home and came running at me with hackles up growling and huffing, until he heard my voice and he was fine. 
Scared me quiet a bit


----------



## Saskia

Its pretty easy when you get the hang of it. 

And its easier than buying a new saddle


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yes definately easier than getting a new saddle. I've only had it for a few months and apparently Lizzy's muscle build up ment a narrower gullet. She's still in the Medium-wide gullet though. Highly doubt it will get any narrower. But luckily I can change it.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

Thanks, I hope I can get a real job soon! Wish the aquarium would call me back and just hire me already. >:U I did consider doing a lesson once every two weeks, I'll have to give it more consideration. Hmmm. It would feel like so long between riding, but it's better than nothing. Hm hm hm.


----------



## nyx

Ohhh the aquarium! What will you be doing there?


----------



## Saranda

Had fantastic time with Snickers yesterday. He was very energetic, did his gaits automatically extended, his transitions from trot to stop and from canter to trot were near perfect, and I was able to work on my hands, contact and the use of indirect rein. I'm far from perfect, of course, but we're improving gradually. My main issue is setting precise figures, directions, movements, and sticking to them, so I did it all only as long as I could keep my concentration and we both did well. As my concentration started slipping away, I just went into the nearest trail path and we had a lovely canter through the forest twilight. Snickers had two small spooks, but they didn't affect my seat, and then we walked home, me singing folk songs about horses and night. Good times.


----------



## Army wife

Saranda said:


> Had fantastic time with Snickers yesterday. He was very energetic, did his gaits automatically extended, his transitions from trot to stop and from canter to trot were near perfect, and I was able to work on my hands, contact and the use of indirect rein. I'm far from perfect, of course, but we're improving gradually. My main issue is setting precise figures, directions, movements, and sticking to them, so I did it all only as long as I could keep my concentration and we both did well. As my concentration started slipping away, I just went into the nearest trail path and we had a lovely canter through the forest twilight. Snickers had two small spooks, but they didn't affect my seat, and then we walked home, me singing folk songs about horses and night. Good times.


Sounds like soo much fun!!! Precise figures...try making imprecise figures. Steering is a hard one to master, and to make look easy!!! But you'll get it soon


----------



## Saskia

I applied for a job at the library a few weeks back, before I got this one. I'm still hoping they call me because I love libraries and I'd be brilliant at that. I hope you get the Aquarium job. 

My work texted me today to ask me to work tomorrow. So I must have been okay at my first shift? I don't feel like working but I'm not going to pass up $150 because I'm feeling lazy. 

That's great you had a good ride with Snickers!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Army wife - yeah, I'm sure we'll get there soon enough.  After all, I was a very green rider when I got Snickers, and, as he was greenbroke himself and still maturing, I gave him LOTS of slack and time off. Now it's time to start working and learning harder - for both of us.


----------



## Failbhe

Everybody's getting a day off today... I don't know what I did yesterday, but I have a giant blister up the side of my thumb and touching anything HURTS, and I can't put a band-aid on it because it's so close to my knuckle (as soon as I bend my finger it starts peeling off) :-(

Oh well, a couple days and I'll be right as rain. Besides - it's already hot and humid and it's only 8:30 in the morning!!! I HATE hot humid days. Make me feel like I'm melting. I can't wait for fall!


----------



## WIRider

nyx said:


> Labs! Isnt that funny.
> I have a feeling champ my dane mastiff cross might be agressive towards strangers. I startled hom one day, he didnt know I was home and came running at me with hackles up growling and huffing, until he heard my voice and he was fine.
> Scared me quiet a bit


I had the same thing happen with our boxer/pit. He was sleeping on the porch and a friend of mine dropped me off, so he didn't hear my truck, obviously. As soon as I opened the door, he jumped up and started barking with his teeth bared. As soon as he realized it was me, he was fine. But I never realized just how scary he can be. At least I know that if anyone ever tries breaking into my house, they'll have a lot of teeth to deal with.


----------



## Failbhe

WIRider said:


> I had the same thing happen with our boxer/pit. He was sleeping on the porch and a friend of mine dropped me off, so he didn't hear my truck, obviously. As soon as I opened the door, he jumped up and started barking with his teeth bared. As soon as he realized it was me, he was fine. But I never realized just how scary he can be. At least I know that if anyone ever tries breaking into my house, they'll have a lot of teeth to deal with.


Mhmm, my rotti x is like that too. Though she's more protective of me than she is of the house/yard. Especially when I'm outside. I was working in the garden (behind the house) and I had come out through the patio door and Leia (the dog) was with me. My mom came out of the front door and around the side of the house - I guess Leia hadn't heard the door and it startled her - and she was pretty impressive, hackles up and barking and snarling. 

Kevin works late a lot and so I'm home alone late at night quite often, and I love knowing I have a dog that would protect me with her life if needed. I think I'll always have a rott or rott cross, I love her protective instincts.


----------



## WIRider

Failbhe said:


> Everybody's getting a day off today... I don't know what I did yesterday, but I have a giant blister up the side of my thumb and touching anything HURTS, and I can't put a band-aid on it because it's so close to my knuckle (as soon as I bend my finger it starts peeling off) :-(
> 
> Oh well, a couple days and I'll be right as rain. Besides - it's already hot and humid and it's only 8:30 in the morning!!! I HATE hot humid days. Make me feel like I'm melting. I can't wait for fall!


 
I hate those kinds of blisters. Is it still a blister or has it popped and is just sensitive skin now? I have a bad habit of popping blisters when I get them. I was told once they heal faster if they can dry out, don't know if it's true or not, but it's what I always do. I've found that for knuckles, what works for me is a band-aid and then wrap it with athletic wrap or something of the sort. You won't be able to bend your knuckle as much, but at least it keeps it clean. Then again, if it hasn't popped it should stay fairly clean anyway. I


----------



## Failbhe

not only popped, but that entire layer of skin is just gone. I might try that, with athletic wrap over a band-aid


----------



## poppy1356

Vet wrap fixes everything, not just for animals lol. I dislocated my finger in May, it still hurts sometimes, and I took a plastic knife cut in half and vet wrap. Fixed it all up. I'm pretty accident prone so I could fix just about any wound. So I would vet wrap the hell out of it.

So my little fur one isn't so good of a guard dog I guess. Last night I got home and no dog, called for her, still no dog, called again, and here comes miss sleepy head. Apparently the closet under my clothes is her new favorite place to sleep.


----------



## WIRider

antibiotic ointment helps too. I never thought it did, but my wife proved me wrong. It makes a big difference. I'd put on the oitnment, then a bandaid, then I have this gauzy mesh stuff I put over the bandaid, then tape it. the mesh provides a little more flexibility I think, kind of a cushion.


----------



## Gilly

Yup. First world problem.


----------



## WIRider

Poppy, you're probably not any more accident prone than anyone else who actually works on a farm. I think if you are on any kind of farm and really working, you're going to hurt yourself, at least a little bit. Growing up, mom wouldn't even let me in the house if I had been mending fence or anything until I at least rinsed my hands off to see how many cuts I had. she didn't want any blood accidentally dripping in her house. She was always amazed at how many cuts, scrapes, etc dad and I would get after spending a day doing barn and fence repairs.


----------



## WIRider

Gilly - I have to say that I love that quote from zombie Marie Curie. I don't find too many other people that are fans of XKCD. I love those comics. I'm a big fan of geek humor. This is one of my favorites:


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I'm not talking scrapes. I've broken over 7 ribs, have a knee cap that doesn't stay in place then the other knee is missing some ligaments. Have 3 herniated discs, a separation in my spine, my spine in my neck is starting to bend the other way, already have arthritis in my spine, have a twisted hip in which the ball doesn't sit in the socket right, damaged some nerves in my left elbow, broken several toes, 5 concussions. My right ankle pops constantly and I currently can't walk a full stride because a nerve is pinched in my hip.

Hehe I'm kinda accident prone. Oh yea and it's all from riding or my years in karate.

Oh yea and I just started actually working on a farm lol.


----------



## Failbhe

^^ Wow. :shock:


----------



## poppy1356

I'm seriously accident prone  I ran a bolt through my leg to the bone when I was a kid. There was a bolt sticking out from the swingset and wouldn't you guess who found it. I sliced my foot open just below my ankle in gynastics. I was running around and caught it on the bottom of a bar.

Yeap, I refuse to drive the tractor and I'm even leery of trying the 4wheeler.


----------



## Failbhe

I've never broken a bone or had a concussion. Well, I don't think I did - I was knocked out when I wrecked my dad's truck when I was 17, I did go to the hospital but nobody said anything about a concussion. 

I'm covered in countless small scars - both from that truck accident and just growing up in the bush (my dad gave me a pink jack knife for my 10th birthday - whittling bows and arrows and helping dad skin coyotes and foxes was every day life) but they don't bother me.


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe I tried to make my own bows when I was a kid. It didn't really workout so dad just gave me his bow and arrow to use. I lost quite a few of those arrows, it's amazing how many acres those things fly over. 

I've never been allowed sharp objects or power tools. I guess my dad knew better than to give me those things. I do carry a knife now though lol.


----------



## gypsygirl

i have had 2 serious concussions and have broke my hand and my arm.

my first concussion was from a horse rearing and flipping over and falling on me...not fun !


----------



## Strange

I fractured my heel when I was a lifeguard at a waterpark, but that's the only bone I've ever broken. :3 I've definitely sprained countless limbs and had bruises basically everywhere though, as well as a couple of slices and gashed that probably should've been stitched up but never were, lol. There's a decent size scar just above my right knee where I got a pretty deep slice from the corner of a car license plate when I was trying to squeeze between two parked cars, definitely should've been stitched up, but I just hurried to my car, got rubbing alcohol that I had in there (for putting on my horse's legs, go figure) and grit my teeth and poured it on!


----------



## Failbhe

heh heh not quite the same but you saying you used rubbing alcohol intended for horses reminded me of my grandfather... 

He had a skin cancer growth (not the deadly kind, but still) on his nose and decided he didn't need a doctor to take care of it - he grabbed the dehorning paste for calves (for people who didn't grow up with cattle - dehorning paste is an EXTREMELY caustic paste dabbed on the nubs of horns on young calves, and as a result they never grow horns) - he showed up at my mom's door, with his hat held in front of his face, asking if she had blood stop powder.

Well, that particular patch of cancer never came back, but his nose always did look a little funny after that.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Accident prone, omg here we go LOL. I'm good at tripping over my own feet, i can't stand on one foot to put a sock or shoe on LOL. I've never broken any bones but at 3yo i manged to bust my front tooth out on the steps after riding my bike down them.  I used to jog going to get the mail and tripped over the dog, i've got plenty of scars to show that. I have scars from my pet iguana too, evil lizard it was. 
My in-laws think porter's salve is the best thing ever (its meant for horses) they put it on every little cut and scrape. They swear by it. 
My great grandpap thought Windex (yes windex LOL) was the miracle solution and put it on everything, no joke.


----------



## Strange

@Fail - Haha that sounds like something I would do. Funny enough I cut myself on the way to my car FROM my lifeguarding job, actually I think my heel was broken at this point but I didn't know. After I hurt it I thought I had just bruised the bottom of my foot really bad and walked around and worked on it for about 2 weeks before finally going to a doctor because I couldn't stand on it without tearing up. xD

@Elizabeth - Windex! Like in My Big Fat Greek Wedding!


----------



## Saranda

I'm glad I'm not too accident prone. I used to be, though, as a kid. My balance was really off and I fell all the time - I still have some scars on my knees since then lol.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh jeesh, daily I run into almost every cabinet and file drawer at my office. I'm pretty sure all that scar tissue in my ears doesn't really help and the fact that I have vertigo almost daily as well.


----------



## Saranda

I run into something almost all the time, but pain doesn't bother me, really, so I don't count those as accidents.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Strange said:


> @Elizabeth - Windex! Like in My Big Fat Greek Wedding!


Yes exactly!!! :rofl:


----------



## WIRider

Holy cow, you all are seriously accident prone. Or maybe i'm just built differently. But I've luckily never broken a bone, had a concussion, and have only been to the hospital a few times in my entire life. I once fell out of a hay loft onto a hay wagon that was parked in the barn, not a long fall, but I was sore for a few days. First winter out of college I flipped my Blazer into a creek when i hit a patch of black ice. The wrecker and the EMT were amazed that I even walked away from the crash. All I had was a cut on my hand, and that was from crawling out through the busted window. Went and looked at the blazer a couple days later, the only spot not crunched was right where I was sitting. Had anyone been in the car with me, they would have ended up in the hospital. So maybe I'm just lucky. But I've had my fair share of rusty nails through the boot, cuts, scrapes, bruises. oh, and a nice gash on my shin I got when I was 10 and slipped getting onto a merry-g-round and my shin slid along a piece of metal, scraped down to the bone. should have been stitches, but I just wrapped it and went on with my day. It was during the 4-H fair and I had to show my rabbits later that day.


----------



## Failbhe

my lovely band-aid & vet wrap bandage - and you can see a few of my scars.


----------



## Strange

Vet wrap is the best thing ever. <3


----------



## poppy1356

Love the vet wrap. I think I need to get more colors so when I hurt myself I can make it multicolored lol.

There isn't a day I don't have a bruise somewhere. And now that I'm actually working at a barn I'm sure it will get worse.


----------



## oh vair oh

Haha! I got an abscess on my leg and I wrapped it with the bright orange vet wrap. That stuff is magic, ehhe.


----------



## nyx

Biiiiggg day today!! Getting nyx used to her saddle so I can start driving her fully tacked.  gotta clean the house. And do all that before lunch time because im going on a road trip with my aunt to test drive a cute pally mare.


----------



## poppy1356

So I really have to brag a bit about my Lizzy dear. She is looking so good. I was afraid that pulling her flax oil would mean her weight might drop again but it looks like the rice bran is working it's magic. So below are her wonderful pictures from after her bath today. Notice all those goreous muscles


----------



## oh vair oh

Aw, such a sweet face


----------



## poppy1356

Thank you


----------



## nyx

Oh god shes gorgeous, I used to have an Arab mare that looked just like her and also had the very pretty eyes that looked like she was wearing eyeliner just like your girl lol. 
Those front muscles are really defining themselves  

So I chucked nyx's saddle on took it slow waved the saddle cloth around, that was no worries. Put on her saddle and tightened the girth, once again no worries and then tapped the saddle flopped around the stirrups not a care in the world lol. Done all the normal stuff like backing up, flexing etc and she done so well. So tomorrow ill ask a little more from her if its not to wet to lunge. 

Look at the face, classic lol


----------



## poppy1356

Bahaha love the face. Looks like you've done well with her. By the way I want your saddle. It looks so comfy.

And thank you Lizzy is the resident wanderer pet. Haha she gets pats from everyone because she uses those eyes and that adorable face, she loves attention.


----------



## oh vair oh

The "whatever mom" face is my favorite face.


----------



## nyx

Thanks! Sometimes I forget shes only 2, shes such a good girl. 
I love my saddle, it is super comfy, I actually cant remember ever falling out of it either. 

Thats it! Lol the whatever face. 

I can totally see how lizzy gets all that attention, so cute


----------



## poppy1356

So I tried to take Lizzy out on a little ride by ourselves this morning. Turns out she's spooky as all get out when we are alone. So we just went a ways down the road then found a good obstacle for her to go around to turn around so she didn't think it was her idea. Then we really got to test our work with no bolting back to the barn.

She was doing her jig most of the way home so when we got to the driveway I made her keep going past it. We didn't turn around until the barn was back out of sight and I think she got it. She walked calmly back to the driveway, didn't try to break into a trot at all. 

And she has put on enough weight and muscle that she no longer needs a thick saddle pad with another folded up under the front. Woo hoo.


----------



## countryryder

Oh,the jig. I think that's the only gait Savana has,actually,lol. She does not know the meaning of a nice leisurely walk...


----------



## poppy1356

Haha it's pretty fun usually as long as it stays controlled. But lizzy has the history of bolting and dancing that ends with her front getting pretty light. Otherwise the jig seems like a good workout. And it just looks cool lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I, too, like your saddle Nyx. 

I wanted a halfbreed but they were all too long for Rosie's back :-( 

University open day today! Hopefully they'll tell me something good, I am going to have a one on one talk thing with some people who apparently know something.

So glad I am not working though. Yesterday was so long.


----------



## nyx

Im pretty sure it is just that wee bit too long for nyx's back aswell. But im hoping she might grow into it before I start riding her. Otherwise..... New saddle!!!!  

Good luck at the open day! 

The jig lol my old gelding used to do that very well even after a long gallop he would still do it. :l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Poppy your mare is striking! I love her please pet me and give me a treat face!! 
Nyx your mares face is priceless, like ya ok what now....anything else i must do....ha ha. my yearling does the same thing ;-)
Oh the fantastic jig, my gelding does it before we leave (usually with me hanging half off the saddle), before we go for a good race across the field, and of course when he thinks we're on our way back home. Or if he notices a horse eating piece of firewood someone lost on the side of our road....yea love the jig...


----------



## poppy1356

I think Lizzy ought to be owned by a child lol. Tonight the bm's daughter who always hangs around the barn of course, wanted to lead Lizzy down from her paddock. Since it was raining she normally does her jig all the way down the hill and into the barn. She hates rain. Well as soon as she realized the kid was leading her, her head dropped and she did a nice slow walk, so now I know she can do it lol.

My goal is to get a nice aussie saddle for Lizzy. Sooner rather than later of course lol. But her shape is changing so much lately I should probably wait until next year. Plus I do still love my saddle.

So what did everyone else do today?


----------



## nyx

Well the day has just started for me.. Yesterday I went and saw that pally mare and OH MY she was beautiful! Unfortunately she was not suitable for a beginner wanting to gain her confidence and the owner was very honest. But I could have taken her in a heart beat, she has soooo much potential! Her vices were that she was quiet piggy (typical mare) and was a dream in a yard but when trying to ride in an open paddock she would not quiet spook but freak out at little things as an excuse to get out of doing work. All things that could be fixed with re-training.  

Today im going to look at a few ponies. I love looking at horses for other people but my for its hard to restrain from buying every single one lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that sounds fun. So I have never gone horse shopping. I did what you never do and bought the first one I saw. And it wasn't really horse shopping. I went and looked at a horse at the barn I was going to be bringing a horse and when I saw her I had made up my mind lol. I actually made up my mind before I even saw her. She was cheap and I was looking for a project.

Do you get to ride the horses too? Or just go along to give your opinion?


----------



## nyx

Lol I done that with nyx. Saw her online and pretty much called the owner and said ill buy her. I just couldnt pass her up! And she was so far away that I couldnt waste time looking at her then travelling back lol could have turned out bad but I just knew. 

Yep ill ride them if I think they are suitable, I didnt ride the pally yesterday I had made up my mind she wasnt suitable before she was even saddled and because the owner was so honest, which was very appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

That would be fun trying all different horses. 

My next horse will be from auction I've decided. So my impulse buying can continue lol.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh and I am making a delicious cake haha, I've had a craving for cake for a few weeks now and I finally have time.


----------



## PhelanVelvel

nyx said:


> Ohhh the aquarium! What will you be doing there?


I would be doing something with the touch exhibits/animal presentations...if they hired me. I will probably call them in a few days. The opening listed on their website says it's open until the 31st of August, and I'm not sure how they do things. Maybe they wait until after the 31st and then review all the applications/résumés? Another thing is, on their website, they have an option to do an online application, but then they say "You may also send a résumé to..." blah blah. And it asks for the same information that is in the online application form. Everyone I've asked says it's either or, and that I'm fine by sending my cover letter and résumé, that I don't need to do the online application. I hope that's correct, because I sent it about two weeks ago. >_<


----------



## nyx

Ohh what kinda cake?? 

So pretty sure we found the perfect mare!  a little 13hh+ mare shes absolutley adorable. We think she maybe a Welsh cross appy shes all white with a few spots. 
Great around the kids almost completely de sesnsitised, needs a little work in the saddle but mostly only needs to gain trust. So shes getting a vet check as she has a bit of a turned out hoof but her hooves do need a bit of corrective trimming. 
So if my aunt agrees to buy her I get to take her under my wing for a few weeks and give her a bit if work and my aunt a few lessons so to speak.  

So exciting 

That would be fun doing the touch exhibits  maybe ring them and just ask whats going on, just to ease your mind so you can relax a little, and that would also show your keen.  
Whats the worse that can happen? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

nyx (and anyone else training a young/green horse) - have you seen a copy of Reiner and Ingrid Klimke's Basic Training of the Young Horse?

I bought myself a copy last year, it's fantastic. Goes through all the stages, from before the horse is backed all the way to training for XC, SJ and dressage, has heaps of handy ridden and ground exercises and really encourages a slow, steady and flexible approach to training. I love it, I mix it with stuff I get from internet discussions and from Sylvia Loch and the Classical Riding Club. Doing some of the pole and cavaletti exercises today with Brock - without hills cavaletti are my only real option for getting him fitter for sale/lease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gilly

Found an amazing pair of tall boots that I can actually afford and secured my spot in the intensive jumping and dressage courses at my riding school. Oh, and I get my favourite horse for dressage. Everything is coming up for Gilly!

Oh I feel so happy. Might make going to work tonight semi-bareable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

When I was horse shopping I had about five or six ads that were of interest, I emailed or called all of them and only three got back to me. One was kind of weird and shady and the horse apparently sold an hour before I was scheduled to go look at it. 

The second one was an absolutely beautiful dapple grey OTTB. Her ad sounded absolutely perfect, so I went to go see her. And while yes, she was gorgeous, she just didn't feel... right.

The third one was a terrible ad. The pictures made her look short, squat, wormy, dirty, and disgusting. Everything about the ad screamed "not worth your time!" BUT - there was just something that I couldn't get out of my head. I made an appointment to go see her and met my dear Éowyn, who was a little short but hardly squat looking, not wormy at all, and I knew that she was the horse for me. 

I know that makes it sound all 'touchy feely' and like we somehow have a 'deep spiritual connection' and no, I don't think she's the Black Stallion to my Alec Ramsey. She can be an incredibly irritating little brat and there are days we stare each other down and I wonder why I went with the little shrimp with attitude. But I love her and I think we're going to make a great pair. 

That's my horse shopping experience, anyway.


----------



## nyx

EHOD - where would one get a copy? Lol 

Yes ads can be very decieving cant they. I know what you mean by that spiritual connection. I have that with nyx, never had it with any other horse.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

nyx, I got my copy (2nd edition revised) from Brighton Saddlery for about $50 but it's for sale at Fishpond for half that (link here). Amazon UK have the second edition as well (here). Between that, Sylvia Loch's The Classical Seat, Sally Swift's Centred Riding 1 & 2 and the Complete Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook I feel well-equipped (I have a heap of others but they'd be the first I save in a fire!!).


----------



## nyx

Oh cheap! I will be getting my self one for sure its just what I been looking for. 
I would like to learn a few different techniques as everyone I know pretty much all have the same ideas.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yeah. It's a bit different to NH and stuff but a very nice approach (in my eyes) to training a young horse, and it emphasises patience and the fact that not all horses learn things at the same pace. Plenty of little snippets of wisdom scattered throughout as well. RK is one of my favourite riders to have competed at the top in dressage.


----------



## thesilverspear

So I've got myself a little horse to train, a Welsh Section D mare who's green as grass, and who's owner wants some dressage schooling put on her. It seemed like something to do in my current state of woeful unemployment. The mare has a nice nature but she's already got some bad habits, as her owner is green as grass as well. She doesn't understand lateral leg pressure and when she doesn't want to do something, she turns her nose to the outside of the arena, braces against you, and throws her shoulder and ribcage to the inside. I'm going to have to teach her to move laterally and listen to the inside leg, but in the meantime, I gave her an opening rein whenever she did this, and would only release it when she followed the rein around in a tight circle. It seemed to work, as it's easier to go in a straight line than turn in small circles. This will be a bit of a challenge, as all the youngsters I have worked with were ones I started from scratch, which I think is easier. 

The little Welshie is also about 14hh and has no muscle, so she feels a little ridiculous compared to my usual ride of 16.1hh of fit, powerful draft-cross.

After riding my horse yesterday, I'm feel less confident in my ability to train this one. My lower leg is terrilble; has been for years. I just can't keep it where it needs to be. Even after a zillion years of dressage lessons. And for whatever reason, I was bracing on the left rein and could not seem to loosen up. The horse was fine and she went really well (as she usually does. she only has bad days when she gets her first raging heat of the spring, in March or April). Thus the evidence I have that I can train is that in spite of my terrible riding style, everything I have owned or worked with for any length of time has eventually gone well. 

I'm just getting fed up with my crap equitation. I'm thinking of putting my non-horsey husband at the other end of the lunge line, giving him a picture of Carl Hester, and saying, "Hold the lunge line and shout at me 'till I look like this."


----------



## RedTree

Thought I should join in 
Although I'm not a 20 somthing yet I will be next year in Feb (scary thinking I will finaly be out of my teens)

I have been riding since 12 I think, have my own horse  who I do low level eventing on


----------



## nyx

Welcome redtree! Love your avitar, always wanted to try swim a horse in the ocean but id freak out about sharks lol. 

EHOD - how are you going with Brock anyways?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Welcome *RedTree*! And good luck with the little welshie, *thesilverspear*, perhaps you'll find it easier to keep your leg in position on a smaller horse? I love riding the big ones but my leg does sit better on a smaller horse.

Ah, Brock's going OK, nyx. A bit of a pig at first today but I soon sorted him out. Took a heap of photos of him going around the field too. These were my favourites:



















*ETA:* Apologies for huge size, they don't seem to want to scale down. I resize them and it doesn't make a difference :-(


----------



## Saskia

Brock's looking good! What area of Sydney do you keep him in, out of curiosity? It looks nice there! I definitely need to check out that book. Rosie isn't so young, she's just seven now, but she has had no refined work at all, just trails I think, so that might be a help. 

Welcome Red Tree! 

SilverSpear - I wish I had some advice for your leg, but I don't :-( Perhaps there are some out of saddle exercises you can do?

I actually didn't find Rosie. I put out a "horse wanted" ad and the owner called me! She told me about Rosie, who was a few hours away from me in the sticks. I drove out there and she was a hand smaller than first though, but I liked her and thought she was a good deal, so I bought her anyway! She needs work but I think she'll come good. 

My day was rather blah. Headed down into Sydney for a university open day. I don't really like the uni but I'm thinking that their course is the best one for me. 

Still, to do what I want to do its going to set me back a rather lot of money, just because I didn't make that great decisions in my undergraduate degree. It's really frustrating, but there is little I can do about it now. I'm not sure whether to spend the time and money getting the qualification I want, or to do something else. But I really do want to do this, and there isn't anything else I want to do. So I am a bit stumped. 

Another disappointing thing is because this university is the best for me, I'm not going to be able to move in the near future, so Rosie will probably still be pretty far from me. The place I moved to hasn't really worked out like I hoped, so I don't really know what to do. 

Then coming home I got on the wrong train and by the time I realised it I was about an hour or so out of my way, so three hours later and I was pretty much where I started! 

Then it turns out I can't keep my dog at my mothers anymore while I go out so I am kind of stuck until I can improve the fence I built, as Charlotte can leap over it (its already at least three times her height!). 

So yeah. Not great day. I'm feeling a bit down and like I've wasted the last 4 years of my life.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hey, Saskia! Sounds like a pretty rubbish Sunday :-( Yep, I'm in the same position as you regarding uni, I ended up doing an U/G degree I hated (design) and is nowhere near what I want to be doing for my career. I feel like I've wasted 4 years (and $20k! ugh, tax time...) too. So it's going to take a fair bit to get me the right qualifications, so annoying.

Brock's down in Douglas Park near Camden, he's super shiny but got a fair belly on him and needs way more muscle on his topline but hard to get there when I can only make it down one day a week. What with a possible move to VIC it looks like I'm going to be leasing/selling him :-( We're using the book for Brock (who's 9) and Star (6) - there are heaps of great ideas for teaching a horse how to jump (from pole work to SJ/XC courses and "scary" jumps) and they talk a fair bit about free-schooling (something I love doing and works great for Brock so it's always good to have new things to try with it).


----------



## Saskia

I was thinking about moving Rosie down to the Penrith area. She's up in the Megalong Valley now, but if I go to UWS next year it'd probably be easier to keep her down there. Do you know if there is much around that area?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

There's Sugar Loaf Equestrian Centre at Cobbitty (not to be confused with Sugarloaf Horse Centre in Campbelltown) which I've heard some great stuff about. Other than that there's some places around Mulgoa and then up north of Penrith near Londonderry. You might find a small place somewhere closer to Penrith though, haven't been out that way for a fair few years but I remember some places that looked like they had agistment close to Penrith town centre.


----------



## poppy1356

So for those of you who board, how do you deal with those boarders who just suck? The same person who is suspected in stealing my supplements has been causing more issues. It doesn't help that I do chores at least 2 days a week and am invloved with projects around the barn.

How do you deal with those horrible people you just want to punch? I mean my temper has gotten better but these people just make my blood boil. I have been holding my temper but after their last stunt today I'm not sure I can do that anymore. 

They treat the Bm like she has nothing to do with the place. The owner is not really involved in the day to day process. She hasn't owned horses in probably 20 years. The Bm handles everything at the barn, yet when they have an issue they call the BO while she is on vacation before speaking to the BM when she is standing right next to them. Over what?! They claim their horse was covered in blood. Ok cool, it had one bite. There was no blood all over. They demanded a stall and I really hope that the fluffy horse with a fluffy brain runs away.


----------



## Saranda

I would have a serious talk with the BO or at least the BM, but frankly I've never had such issues - all our boarders are just great. There was a lady who leased a horse from the horses' owner and mistreated her, but she (the leaser) was asked to leave by the BO, so no further issues arose. 

Had nice two days at the barn, stayed there overnight, too. Yesterday - a great endurance training with Snickers and another boarder + her horse, as we hope to get into an endurance competition this October. Our horses click together very well and our rides are always fun.  Did a little more than 13 kilometers in 1h 45mins, with a good, long warmup and cooldown. Snickers was explosive and we had a blast galloping along a nice road we found when we got a bit bored from trot-walk-trot transitions.  

And today a fellow boarder who is a very experienced horsewoman helped me out with tutoring me on my contact and the use of indirect rein, and she also rode and trained Snickers a bit.  He was very surprised and tried to outsmart her, but worked nicely overall and got introduced to vertical flexing. 

Also, I noticed that Snickers, as it seems, is still growing, maturing and balancing out a bit - he has become a little more butt-high over the last few months, but it looks like he is going to grow out of it. Oh, but well, his breed often fully matures in the ripe age of about 8-9...and he's only 6 now.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that sounds like fun. I've always wanted to do endurance, you will have to keep us updated on how the training goes. I'm sure his front will catch up lol. That's a really late mature date. How long do they usually live? Is it any more than average since they mature so much later?

We have talked but the bo wont get rid of people unless we are guaranteed to have replacements. Which might happen before winter, who knows. We are hoping she just leaves. Since day one they have tried starting fights. I really think they got kicked out of their last barn. I mean who moves from an indoor and outdoor ring with trainers on site to someplace that is literally just a place to board. No riding rings at all, and never once was money brought up. They gave the excuse that they didn't like the english riders at the other barn because they were stuck up, but seriously this family is worse than the highschool popular group, ugh. 

But she is causing more issues than anyone else ever did. They only good part is they are rarely ever at the barn but when they are they sure make a stink about everything. I mean, should I wrap your horse in buble wrap so it can go outside? They are horses, jeesh.


----------



## Saranda

If their health and genetics are good and they are not overworked as youngsters (which, sadly, is not often, as people are so impatient to start doing high workloads...), then they have no problems in living well over 30 years and doing some riding up to 25. The key factor is giving them long childhood and lots of slack until they really mature. That's why I'm so glad he was backed as a 4yo, and, as a 6yo he can still be considered just green-broke and is ridden rather lightly. I have been increasing his workload gradually just this summer, but it is still not overly big - lots of groundwork (NH) and riding about 3 days a week, mostly flatwork and trails, and some little jumps about 1 time a week. 

That boarder sounds really horrible. I hope the BO will manage to settle this situation and get rid of her. I'd be furious if I found that somebody is stealing my feed, abusing a horse or just being a jerk about everything!

Gosh, I sure feel lucky about my current barn. Everyone is just so nice and helpful around here, always sharing experience, helping each other out and such.


----------



## Strange

Boarding barns can be pretty tough. Like high school all over again it seems like. 

The best thing about the last place I worked was that the BO was pretty particular about people she allowed to board at the barn. Since she's got all the amenities (and usually a waiting list) with a competitive price (albeit, still expensive) she can afford to be picky. There was only 1 high schooler who had horses boarded at the barn, and she was one of those super mature/responsible ones. The rest of the boarders were mostly kids finishing up undergrad at a nearby university, in graduate/med school, or adult amateurs. There was a lot less drama than other barns I've been at. 

I can understand why your BO is hesitant to ask people to leave if she doesn't have replacements. Boarding facilities are incredible expensive to maintain (if you care about the quality of them) even if you don't have a ton of amenities. When you think about the insurance, liability, property maintenance, etc. it all adds up. 

That being said, these people sound like they need to take a step back and relax. It's good that you've tried to reach out to them and start a mature conversation about the issues you feel are present, but if they're not going to play ball, it's best to just try and follow the instructions they have for their horses as best as possible and stay out of the way. If they're stealing things of yours, get something you can lock your supplements in. Is the BM intimidated by these people at all? Hopefully not. If you get yelled at by these owners for not doing something, etc. see if you can start getting the BM to corroborate your dealings with their horses. 

What other issues have these boarders been suspected of? Other than stealing your supplements?


----------



## poppy1356

Oh the saddest part is it's the girls mom causing all the issues. The girl is only like 13 i think and very quiet. But the grandma isn't much better either. She "accidentally" took someone's bridle for a 3 day weekend and then when she got back she put up a note that she found it and hung it back up. Not even an appology and it was resized with the curb put back on wrong so we know they used it. And since they were the only ones gone for the weekend we know they were the ones that took it.

They would use other horses stalls when they were turned out. My supplements were going way to fast. This is a rather small barn and I know for a fact the only other person out there enough to take it wouldn't have. They are now locked up, which I am sure caused part of the stir today. They would steal hay that was set out for the stall board horses. They took buckets to shows and other supplies that doesn't belong to them.

They threw a fit when their horse wasn't turned out on "pasture". They pay for paddock board which does not include grass, hence the name paddock not pasture. The pasture they wanted her on is a dirt lot with weeds but they see green so automatically assume its grass, whatever. 

They actually had the nerve to tell me their horse needed the grass because she needed to gain weight, as I was walking Lizzy who was still a good 200 lbs underweight at that point. Seriously?!? their horse is fat, plain and simple. Lizzy could run circles around this horse it is so out of shape. It has fat pockets on it's butt.

I've seriously had it with them. They say anything about how their horse is "bloody" from a **** bite I will loose it. Theire horse was not bloody I had just seen it since I had just fed it. It was fine. The dumbass fluffy horse rubs on all the trees and scrapes itself on the branches. I've watched it. It killed a few little trees because it spends all day climbing in them. They seriously cannot tell the difference between a bite and a scratch?? And guess what, it's a horse. Want to bubble wrap the darn thing. jeesh.


----------



## Saskia

Boarding can be hard. All my gear and feed an lives at home and I just bring it as I need it.

With the rest of it - none of its really your problem is it? Where they keep their horse, what they complain about, it's injuries - none of its your problem. Its their problem and the BM problem so don't make it your problem. If she wants to keep the people there, let her deal with it, just walk away, if they complain to you just don't comment and send them on to the BM.

People can be frustrating.


----------



## nyx

I can def see how you get so fusterated. Especially stealing your feed, like who does that! 

Talkin.bout feed, m&ms and lemonaide for breaky today lol. Ill pay for it later.


----------



## poppy1356

Well I also work there so it does affect me. And since they have freaked about my horse being somewhere as well. And I now have another stall to clean. But the owner is having a talk with them tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

That will hopefully be a step in the right direction for you  
Fingers crossed


----------



## poppy1356

Haha let's hope.

Ps: that sounded like a good lunch haha.


----------



## nyx

Mmm I wonder what a mini m&ms sandwich would taste like, I think it would be an awesome idea haha.. Im trying it!!! 

God I think of the most random things at tafe.. Im soooo not interested in electrical lol.. 
Where do sea shells come from?
Who mows the lawn in the big brother house? 

Oh so boring.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Wow the randomness is awesome LOL ;-)
I love twix right now....i need more chocolate.....


----------



## Strange

I made my first attempt at ombre nails today. :3 I'm rather happy with them. Still need to get another q-tip dipped in nail polish removing and clean up some more around the edges though. xD


----------



## nyx

I think im going through a bit of sugar overload lol.. 
I loooovvveeee twix bars! I had a crunchy sundae yesterday, I think I could die happy after eating it lol so good. 

I love your nails! I wish I could do that, im very good clear nail polish and thats it lol


----------



## Strange

Lol! I found a pretty good tutorial online. 

The Beauty Department: Your Daily Dose of Pretty. - PRETTY POLISH IDEA

Definitely better than trying to figure it out on my own!


----------



## PhelanVelvel

nyx said:


> Ohh what kinda cake??
> 
> So pretty sure we found the perfect mare!  a little 13hh+ mare shes absolutley adorable. We think she maybe a Welsh cross appy shes all white with a few spots.
> Great around the kids almost completely de sesnsitised, needs a little work in the saddle but mostly only needs to gain trust. So shes getting a vet check as she has a bit of a turned out hoof but her hooves do need a bit of corrective trimming.
> So if my aunt agrees to buy her I get to take her under my wing for a few weeks and give her a bit if work and my aunt a few lessons so to speak.
> 
> So exciting
> 
> That would be fun doing the touch exhibits  maybe ring them and just ask whats going on, just to ease your mind so you can relax a little, and that would also show your keen.
> Whats the worse that can happen? Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to, I'm just nervous doing so because it's a big company. >_< It's not like talking to a local place, I'll probably have to be redirected to the human resources department or something, and I don't want to seem bothersome. D:

I'm sorry to hear about the drama you're experiencing at your barn, Poppy. That reminds me of something I was telling my boyfriend the other day. My boyfriend and I are both relatively new volunteers at a barn near us, probably been there for a couple of weeks, and the adults are always really confident in us. The barn owner talks to us like we're normal human beings. XD I was asking my boyfriend if he noticed the difference in atmosphere when we're around the adults versus when we're around the teens, and he said he does. The teenagers and kids make me feel like I look stupid or something. XD They don't try and reach out and include us in the tasks they're doing, they just kind of have their own little group, much like in high school. And sometimes there will be a lot of them, so we don't want them to feel like we're trying to steal their thunder by asking if we can help, but we also don't want to appear lazy. There are some really nice teenaged girls there, but other times I just feel like a fish out of water. And my boyfriend is the only guy there aside from the BO's husband and teenaged son, so I can only imagine how he must feel among this pack of girls. Oh well. I enjoy being there, I just feel like I'm under scrutiny by people ten years younger than me. I try to be friendly and everything, I just get this "ugh" feeling like I'm back in high school when I'm standing there and I can feel eyes on me, like I'm being judged. I guess it's because we're the "newcomers". That being said, it's a very friendly, relaxed atmosphere. I just don't feel relaxed in the swarm of high-schoolers. ^^;;


----------



## Saskia

Had another not so good today. *Depressive Rant following* If anyone has some wisdom or advice that can help please, advise away. 

I'm even thinking about selling Rosie. She was just so awful today and I know its because she needs more regular handling. She just needs me to go out there every day and do stuff with her but I am so broke and to go out there everyday would cost me an extra $60 - 70 a week. Not to mention on the days i work I just don't have the time. And to go out there with traffic is taking almost an hour each way. I just really, really don't want to though. And she's not safe enough to lease out.

I went to look at the other agistment place and I am moving there, unless in the next week I decide to move elsewhere which is not totally off the table. Where I am they have no mandatory worming, no quarantine, no paddock rotation, no safe working areas, the other place is just so much better, but just as far away and even more expensive, but I'd rather just pay it at this point, because she needs her feet done and there is no safe place I can get a farrier to come to where I am.

I need to move closer, there is a town about 10km from where she is kept and I want to live there but I can't find a room there. But then if I move there its 60km (an hour drive) to the place I'll probably end up going to university next year, so I don't know. 

And my Honours is going really bad, I have four days left until census day, where I can drop it without paying for it. And I am seriously considering it. 

I just don't know what to do anymore. I normally have back up plans but right now I just don't. I don't have a clue what I am doing.


----------



## nyx

I dont know too much about uni, but you only just moved there you may just be over stressed and I hope you dont just jump to the solution that selling rosie is the best answer. Give it some time. Dint ask too much from rosie untill you get all settled and know whats going on. So then you will either have enough time to work her back up to scratch with out leaving it on a bad note when you dont have enough time, or if not it will be totally up to you to make the decision when your not under so much stress.. 

I hope things start going your way soon, chin up


----------



## poppy1356

Thanks Phelan for making me feel old lol. When you referenced teenagers being 10 years younger, it's like no...crap, I'm getting old. My little baby brother turns 21 this year ugh.

Saskia - Those are some tough decisions. I went through a time where I pretty much gave up at the beginning of last year. I was supposed to be moving to where I am now but I couldn't find a job. And I couldn't move without a job. I was also at a pretty cruicial time of the lawsuit I had against the lady who rear ended my car and that wasn't going so well. I hated living and working where I was and I was ready to give up. But eventually things started to turn around and now I'm happy where I am.

Deciding what you want to do with the rest of your life reguarding uni is hard. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do when I'm done with my general education at the college I'm at now. There isn't anywhere closer to you that you could board Rosie? With the increased cost of what it would cost to go there everyday, if you are willing to pay that it would open up some more possibilities to where she could go? Yes you pay more but it doesn't cost nearly as much to get to her. And time is money, the less time spent traveling has a price on it.


----------



## Saranda

I signed up for this free online course on Equine Nutrition - https://www.coursera.org/course/equinenutrition 

Maybe somebody else will find it interesting too.  The course is to start in the beginning of 2013, as far as I understand.


----------



## Saskia

Thank you Nyx and Poppy for the kind advice.

Unfortunately the place Rosie is kept at now is the closest to me. There are no other agistment places, riding schools, or anything closer as where I live is considered a national park, so there is very little farmland. The best option is to move house I think, but that is a lot easier said than done, if I move closer to the city the rents go up and cost of board will at least triple, to the point where it will not be affordable, and there will still be some considerable travel time. I'd like to move closer to where she is now, but that is a bit difficult because I can't find housing there. I do want to move though, my flatmate has been smoking a lot of marijuana lately and I don't like the smell at all, along with a whole range of other problems with this place. 

I don't really care about working her, its more that today I could hardly catch her, and could barely lead her. She was just bolting around the paddock, kicking up everywhere, completely off in her own world. I don't know what is going on there, but I think things are unsettling her, either that or she is just going nuts. I can deal with not riding her, but she needs to be able to be caught and handled on the ground, at least for health and safety reasons. 

The new place seems really promising, and she'll be kept in a yard alone for a week (quarantine) which might be a really good chance to work with her without all the distractions of a herd.

Once she's a little better and I get her back into riding, I was thinking of offering her up for a half lease or something? Does that happen in Australia? Do you think anyone would be interested if they paid $20-30 a week and they could ride her three days or something? I really don't want to sell her.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmm that seems reasonable for a half lease. I would try that first before thinking about selling her. 

I've had bad roommates before, so I know how that goes. The worst roommate I had slept on my couch because it was a 1 bedroom that I had originally moved in with my bf at the time. I kicked him out a week after we moved and I couldn't cover rent on my own. So a friend of mine moved in, he turned out to be the roommate from hell. Some times we got along great and others I couldn't stand him. 

Classes started today for me and it's only 830 am and I already have homework to last all week. I'm taking all online classes but still, grrr, homework already. Pretty sure Composition II will be the end of me. I hate writing essays. And discussion board is mandatory, I never discussed things in a classroom why would I start online....


----------



## Saskia

I hate discussing things online (like academic things - horse stuff is okay!) but I guess they're just trying to get people to interact and think more about other ideas. You can maybe just write a short review of something and post it? Rather than actually getting into stuff with the others. 

Essay writings not so bad!


----------



## poppy1356

Part of the discussion points are determined on if you actually reply lol. This class will end me. My others don't seem nearly as bad. They are a lot of work but it's so spread out. Speaking of which I am procrastinating coming up with my discussion topic right now....


----------



## TheLauren

I'm 29, so I barely belong here. 

I am a culinary and pastry arts student. I also work doing metal restoration for artwork. 

I used to ride, about 2-4 times a week. Then I hurt myself, and didn't get back on.

Wednesday is my first time getting back in the saddle after 2 years. I don't plan to ever take that much of a break from riding again if it can be helped. I missed riding, and the forum, way too much.


----------



## nyx

I had two years off riding regulary as well. My parents moved north about 7 hours away and I had to sell my horses, and unfortunately couldnt afford to keep them. But know that im in a stable job I have gotten back into it.. Never ever having such a break again lol.. 

I think you should post some pics of your art.


----------



## poppy1356

Ok, my dog is not helping the homework. She keeps putting her head on my keyboard and trying to chase the cursor. Dog slime all over my computer screen...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Forgot to mention, had an awful time trying to take confo side photos of Brock on Sunday because he loves the camera so much and kept swinging around and walking towards me. I got really frustrated and said "stay", and he stopped, and I said "look there" and pointed in the direction he was supposed to look, and he did. And we repeated that about five or six times, so I'm starting to think it wasn't a fluke. Weird horse!

Then again, he does do a lot of stuff off voice command - "walk", "trot", "over", "canter", "whoa", "come here", "up", "back"... as he's such a strong horse and pretty oblivious to lunge whips it ends up being helpful. One day he might learn "piaffe", "passage", "levade" and "please win this dressage test"


----------



## Saskia

Rosie knows "Rosie" and "whoa". And clicking to go faster. She's not so good. That's pretty cool about Brock! 

I took some pictures of Rosie yesterday. They're rather boring but I am an obsessed horse person so I shall share them. 

Here she is just standing there: 










And here she is rolling (in the distance). It was something like you f*** you, I'm going to gallop away bucking, paw the ground a lot and then roll around for 10 minutes just to spite you. 










I hope it goes well Lauren!

Poppy - did you end up getting any done?


----------



## Saranda

About voice commands... Snickers knows "walk", "trot", "canter", smooching for increasing speed, "leg, please!" for giving a hoof, "hop!" for rearing from ground, "one-two-one-two!" for marching, "hold" and "give" for holding and giving back objects, "woahhh" for slowing down or stopping, and we're working on "hug" and "bring me a beer!".


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Awesome, Saranda! Think I might teach "leg please" next, sounds like a useful one. Oh and I want to see a video of the marching, that sounds soooo cute!

Thanks, Saskia - it's about the only way to train him to do stuff; if I make it fun and interesting he quickly picks it up (I use gestures too) and does it. Star works better with more traditional methods - thankfully, because keeping Brock engaged and entertained takes a lot of planning and creativity!

I'm sure both you and Rosie will develop something with time but it is hard when you can't get there all the time. But so many great agistment places are only known by word of mouth so ask local horse people in Penrith if they know any good little places - that's the way I found Brock's and it's been a weight off my mind to know he's so well cared for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I will try to get somebody to film us soon, but I'm not sure that I will manage to - there's only one girl with a camera around here and she's usually too busy to be bothered.  

And I tried so hard to translate all these voice commands that forgot to mention - our "woahhh" actually sounds like a soft "rrrrrrr".


----------



## poppy1356

Yeap, I just finished all my homework for this morning. I have a feeling I'm going to get burned out soon enough of school.

Lizzy knows a lot of voice commands but not nearly as much as Snickers. I wish I could get her to march lol. She knows "lift" for giving a hoof. When you get Snickers to bring you a beer I think you need to come train Lizzy to do that haha, that would be awesome.

Saskia - Rosie is adorable in her blanket. And it looks like she has plenty of room to run around, quite pretty there.


----------



## WIRider

Well, I apparently need to just sit at a computer constantly cause I keep getting way behind. First off, welcome all the new people, glad to see there is now someone else who barely (or in my case, doesn't) fit within the "20-somethings" age group. 

I'm sorry to hear about all the drama everyone has where they are boarding. Sounds like some people just need to grow up. As for teenagers treating people differently, I blame the parents. When I was a teen, i would have gone out of my way to make someone older than me not look like an idiot. I certainly wouldn't try to make them look dumb, even if I did know more than they did. It's that whole "respect your elders" thing. That's how I was raised, to respect people unless they proved they didn't deserve it. Kids don't learn that anymore. They think it's cool to make someone else look dumber than they are. 
Poppy, your particular issue, unfortunately there isn't much you can do. You don't have the authority to make them leave, and the BO apparently cares more about keeping a full barn than keeping the peace. My advice would be to just ignore them unless they accuse you specifically for harming thier horse. 

As for voice commands, Mellzy is no where near that level of training, but I have joked about teaching my dog to get me a beer.


----------



## Tdkalilajohara

Hi my name is Heather Im new to this forum & still trying to figure out how to post pictures. So nice to see soo many people! I love reading the posts.


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider - Is your purchase official now? If so we really need some pictures.

Unfortunately our barn isn't full and since board is so low there is a minimum amount of boarders needed to break even. So I don't blame her on that part, I have run a business before and I know it's hard. But I saw the text she sent to the owner and if I were on the receiving end I would have told her where to go and to remove herself and her horse from my property. 

They claim the horse was all bloodied up and hurt, so what do they do, they continue tacking up and go for a ride. They never even stopped to clean the supposed bite marks, and there's several witnessess to that. Honestly this lady just wants her own paddock but I'm sorry that isn't what you pay for here. That's not even an option in the boarding contract. 

But good news yesterday Lizzy did well in a full cheek snaffle with a running martingale. We have some work to do on her stop with it but she turns so much better. Today will be the real test riding with it in the arena. She stopped nice and good in the round pen and a little iffy outside of it but in an open area I wonder if she will take off....

Oh and don't worry about getting behind, I am soon to follow. I have to try to keep up with the online discussions for all my classes, ugh.


----------



## Strange

On voice commands; my last pony knew walk, trot, canter, whoa, hoof please, back, and stay. xD He got really good at back. I originally taught it to him because he'd always had a bit of a food aggression problem (not that I blame him, he was severely neglected/abused as a yearling and was finally claimed, then placed with a couple who had a small Welsh Pony breeding operation) so every time I went to feed him he had to back then stay until I put the food in his bucket and told him he could come eat it. Never had an issue with aggression after that!


----------



## WIRider

The sale is final on friday. The current owner had to file all the transfer paperwork with the local Jockey Club since she's a registered TB. But since I know the current owner well, I've been going out there and working with her a few nights a week. She's making great improvements. Last thursday the farrier was out and I wanted to see how she did, so I took some time off work to head out there and hold her for the farrier. He and Nikki (the current owner) both said that was the best she has ever stood for a trimming. And the tarp was even hanging against the wall. I guess it's not as scary when the wind isn't blowing it. I'll probably get some pictures this weekend.

Good luck with your online classes.


----------



## gypsygirl

start my new job at jimmy johns tonight !


----------



## TheLauren

So, someone wanted to see a picture of the art I do for work. I don't actually design that art, I just restore it. It's not nearly as glamorous as it sounds. I am usually covered in metal shavings and dust. 

But here is a picture of the kind of stuff I do. I decorate cakes on the side. I am currently a pastry and culinary arts student. (sorry it is sideways, I'll eventually figure out how to properly post pictures)


----------



## WIRider

Gypsy, Congrats on the new job. Jimmy Johns is one of my favorite sub places.

Lauren, that cake looks awesome. My wife is addicted to the show "Cake Boss".


----------



## Saskia

What is Jimmy Johns?

Cool cake!


----------



## Strange

Jimmy Johns is a delicious sandwich joint.  


I just had an interview at a local grocery chain today and sent in my resume for a few other places as well as to a local barn as an asst. trainer and instructor.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## nyx

Love the cake! Can you eat the shoes? :O

Last day of tafe! And 2 days till im 21!!! 2 days 2 days 2 DAYS!!!!! 

Oh and my aunts new horse is getting dropped off to my place today. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange

We need pictures of teh new horse, nyx! And happy early birthday!


I really hate having to apply to places like grocery stores for work. I feel like a snob saying that, and I know right now I can't afford to be picky, but it's so hard for me NOT to be picky. :3


----------



## TheLauren

Nyx, the shoes are made out of chocolate! 

Strange, yea, finding a job is really difficult. But there is nothing wrong with working at a grocery store. If you do that job really well, it doesn't really matter what you are doing. I waitressed for a long time and sometimes felt like it was a job that people looked down on me for. Ultimately, though, I was an amazing waitress and enjoyed my job more than other people who made more $
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

I want to learn to make cakes like that. It also looks delicious, hehe, I love pretty much anything with frosting. 

Happy early birthday Nyx and yes pictures asap.

Jimmy Johns does have good subs but they cost way to darn much. 

So Lizzy did good with the snaffle today, yay. A little longer stopping distance but not bad. She didn't try to run off and all the arena gates were wide open. She did try to throw a buck in there but I think she was ****ed she couldn't get her head up with the martingale.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

With the current state of the labour market in the US, I wouldn't be turning down any job. It's amazing how if you take a bit of pride in your work, no matter how menial, you actually enjoy yourself. I did shelving and desk services in the university library for a few years (a bit like a grocery store LOL) and I just used to set myself targets (number of trolleys I could shelve in my 3 hour slot, number of smiles I could get from people I helped etc). I only left when I got offered a full time place in my other part time job.


----------



## poppy1356

Professional jobs are easy to find at least here in MN. I got a call the day after sending in my resume and then had an interview the next week. Had the job and moved within a month. We have been looking for and interviewing people for the last year and still haven't found anyone to fill a position. 

My mom cannot get people that are willing to work 40 hours a week. All she requires is an associates degree in accounting/business/finance. Every business owner I know cannot hire people fast enough. No one is willing to do the work. 

This is why our economy and the country as a whole has gone downhill. We have gotten lazy and cannot take responsibility for ourselves. The me generation wants to be at the top as soon as they graduate. They aren't willing to work up the chain like their parents did. 

Now that is completely different than someone who is in college looking for part time work. Usually you don't have professional experience at that point. I'm strictly ranting about professional jobs.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

poppy1356 said:


> Professional jobs are easy to find at least here in MN. I got a call the day after sending in my resume and then had an interview the next week. Had the job and moved within a month. We have been looking for and interviewing people for the last year and still haven't found anyone to fill a position.
> 
> My mom cannot get people that are willing to work 40 hours a week. All she requires is an associates degree in accounting/business/finance. Every business owner I know cannot hire people fast enough. No one is willing to do the work.
> 
> This is why our economy and the country as a whole has gone downhill. We have gotten lazy and cannot take responsibility for ourselves. The me generation wants to be at the top as soon as they graduate. They aren't willing to work up the chain like their parents did.
> 
> Now that is completely different than someone who is in college looking for part time work. Usually you don't have professional experience at that point. I'm strictly ranting about professional jobs.


That's very true. I'm of that generation but I grew up in a family where money was very very tight. I get the feeling with a lot of other people I know who are my age, work is an option and a way to get extra spending money, because they are allowed to stay at home with their parents well into their 20s (and sometimes even 30s!). I started paying board at my parent's when I was 16 ($100 a week, still a pretty good deal for a bed and meals!) because they needed all the money they could get to cover the cost of living, what with 5 kids and stagnation in the art market. 

But many of my peers were _receiving_ financial support from their parents in addition to living at home. Some of them had jobs, but it was mostly so they could afford more designer clothing/concert tickets/gadgets/expensive cocktails. So many of them were horrified at the idea of catching a bus - I was just glad I could afford the bus, when we were kids we had to walk everywhere!

A girl at my work (who works 4 days a week earning good money) told me the other day it was too expensive to move out of home to live in a share house. I pointed out that I was earning only just a bit more and living out of home, supporting a young family and keeping a horse. All it takes is a bit of budgeting and not going on overseas holidays and eating out all the time... *sigh*

/rant

(Many apologies for the length, it's just a pet peeve of mine!!)


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe yeap, I don't get my third cup of coffee anymore  I used to get Starbucks every single day. Now it's only on Friday when we go as a group from work. I mean I can't deprive myself of Starbucks completely. 

I have to really watch my gas spending. I will walk places if I need to save gas lol. It really helps that I take metro to work from a park and ride. So I only drive about 30 miles per day total.


----------



## gypsygirl

jimmy johns is not much more expensive than subway but cheaper than milios. about the same as cousins LOL

first night was pretty good,only worked 5hrs but didnt get lost once !


----------



## nyx

Thanks! 
God I wish I could live at home again pay no rent and have the horses out my window!! 

Im on stingy apprentice wages and have to be very tight with my money to afford to rent pay bills fuel and look after nyx. Plus save on top of that, I think I do quiet well. 

Gets up my nose when people my age who live at hom and only work a part time job are always asking me why I dont have more money and asking me to go out like every weekend and when I explain I cant they get all snobby.. So fusterating but it really sorts out your real friends... 

Im the type of person who could just stay at home with my animals and have no social interaction at all except with my boyfriend) for ages
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Thanks! 
God I wish I could live at home again pay no rent and have the horses out my window!! 

Im on stingy apprentice wages and have to be very tight with my money to afford to rent pay bills fuel and look after nyx. Plus save on top of that, I think I do quiet well. 

Gets up my nose when people my age who live at hom and only work a part time job are always asking me why I dont have more money and asking me to go out like every weekend and when I explain I cant they get all snobby.. So fusterating but it really sorts out your real friends... 

Im the type of person who could just stay at home with my animals and have no social interaction at all (except with my boyfriend) for ages. I dont know what it is but I guess im just not a people person unless they share the same interest in animals as me lol. Im a weirdo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

So many of my friends complained to no end about their living situation. About how much they hated living at home etc, even into their 20s. I told them to just move out and they always said that it cost too much, even they were on more money than I've ever gotten. 

But like many of you on here, I think its all about budgeting. I choose not to spend my money on the things they spend theirs on. If they chose to spend their money on rent, they could live out of home too. It's so silly, people expect to have EVERYTHING, and complain when they don't. Its about priorities. If you want it, do it, but if other things come first obviously its not so important so don't complain about it. 

It annoys me the whole "I wish I could live out of home, I wish I could travel, I wish I could have horse" when I tell people about my life. Then they call me lucky. And sure I'm lucky to an extent, I'm lucky I was born into a good country where you can get free education and decent wages, but they have just the same amount of luck. The choices I make give me the life that I want, not some random lucky draw. 

I think I might have thesis topic. So hopefully I do and then I can start studying more. 

And I saw the cutest little kitten! I want a kitten so bad! I seriously almost bought it.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Agree 100%, Saskia! People with a sense of entitlement frustrate me so much.

Nawwwww...I want a kitteh too. I love cats, I was named after a cat. Brock loves cats too, so it seems we agree on something  Would you seriously consider getting one?


----------



## Saskia

I have seriously considered getting one for a while :-(

The only thing that is stopping me is that I am not sure if this is where I am going to stay. I'd be allowed to have a cat here, and I can afford one, and it would be a great friend for my dog but if, actually when, I move it might make things a lot harder. 

I don't even know if I am going to stay in the mountains. Its not how I thought it would be, everything is so expensive, there is so much traffic and tourists, and basically no sense of community. The horse and housing situation is pretty tricky, and its close to my family, but they're not really making much of an effort either. 

On Friday I am going to look up at Lithgow but I don't know. 

Any Aussies have any ideas of somewhere to live, reasonably affordable, horse-y, within an hour or two of sydney/blue mountains (but not in Sydney)? With a bit of work?

Anyway thats why I am not getting a kitten. But I really want that kitten. I'm not even sure anymore. Do you think it would be a lot harder to find a place if I have a cat and a dog, instead of just a dog?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia said:


> Any Aussies have any ideas of somewhere to live, reasonably affordable, horse-y, within an hour of sydney/blue mountains (but not in Sydney)?


South western Sydney is the only place I can think of... I was planning on moving out to Liverpool before the whole Melbourne move thing came up. Do you have a car or do you rely on public transport? SWS does have some horsey places but you'd need a car to get to them. I can't drive so am limited to stuff that is a reasonable distance from a bus stop or train station.


----------



## Saskia

I have a car, but I really don't like cities. I kind of like places with a sense of community but whenever I am in Syd all I see is traffic, which was why I was sort of trying to avoid it. 

I don't know though. 

I'm just confused, I want to live near my family but the places they live just are not feasible to me, or if they are feasible they're just not the life I want :-(


----------



## nyx

What about Richmond? Dont know much about Sydney areas.. I dont like lithgow lol strange strange place. But thats just from personal experinces, its probably a lovely place  I go through there heaps... 


One pony picture as requested.  







hope to get more soon


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> This is why our economy and the country as a whole has gone downhill. We have gotten lazy and cannot take responsibility for ourselves. The me generation wants to be at the top as soon as they graduate. They aren't willing to work up the chain like their parents did.


 
Aren't you technically in the age range of the "me" generation? I think I'm right on the border, but I could be wrong. 

But I do agree with your statement that people are lazy and just want to be placed up on top. Too many college graduates think that just because they went through college, that they are entitled to come out and get right into it. I don't know anyone who is worth anything that was able to do that. Education is great, but it doesn't mean jack if you've got no work ethic. I'd like to think that I'm doing pretty good for someone who just turned 30. I've got a 2,000 sf house that I own (with the bank), two vehicles, I don't have an outrageous amount of debt, and I make pretty good money. Yes, the education helped get me a job, but it was the work ethic instilled in me by my parents that helped me keep the job and move up the ladder. I'm good at what I do, because I refuse to not be. Which I think comes from my competitiveness.

That's a whole different rant though. Anyone else think it's ridiculous that kids' sports don't keep score and everyone wins? Cause thats exactly what real life is like. Everyone is exactly equal and everyone gets the same recognition and awards as everyone else regardless of how well you do or how hard you work. Total BS. Let the kid lose, they'll work harder next time to avoid that shame. Worked for me, I hate losing.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Saranda

And now for something random. Snickers managed to break his bucked - it's one of those rubbery, elastic type of buckets - and now I have to get him a new one. Ugh. Lasted for about a month or so... He likes to interact with different objects so much that it's dangerous for the poor buckets, brushes, salt lick holders, and so on!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yes technically I am in that generation. But my parents made me work for everything. I wanted an ice cream cone, well I had better do something for it. 

Since my college requires online discussions for my online classes we did intros this week. It is amazing how many people said I was "brave" for taking a full course load with full time work. Um well I'm not spending 10 years in school and I haven't found a volunteer to pay my bills so... looks like I might actually have to work hard...hmmm funny how that works. 

When I was at registration they highly discouraged people to take 12 credits will working full time, seriously? That's 4 classes, it can be done. One advisor was getting upset at a grown lady who was going to go back to school full time while working full time, she already had a bs in nursing, yea I'm pretty sure she knows what she can handle. What happened to responsibility? Jeesh, if I take all these classes I guess I better do them huh.

And yes somebody has to lose. If you lose enough maybe you will start working harder. Remember when kids used to point and laugh at the kids that lost, where are those losers now? Oh yea they probably work at NASA or something equally important.

Haha Snickers, he just likes to play he is still a kid afterall.


----------



## WIRider

They actually discourage people from taking a full class schedule while working full time? No one even ever warned me about that. Granted, I didn't have a full time job, but I had 3 part time jobs and worked about 36 hours a week, with an 18 credit course load.

A friend of mine just finished her nursing degree. Went to school full time, worked in the ER full time, and raised 3 boys. ANd on top of all that, she's a BeautiControl rep, and plays in an ultimate frisbee league. Yes, her husband helped, but even so, that's a lot of stuff going on in one person's life.

And my sister in law can barely handle her part time job and getting her kid to and from school. Some people...

Saranda - my brother has a haffy gelding that does the same thing. If he can get his teeth on it, he's going to pull on it. Hopefully they grow out of that.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, he's just a kid and actually I hope that he will not grow out of it - it's just so fun to watch and it proves his interest in the surroundings, and also his sharp mind, because he often thinks a new use to common things.  Chewing on them, pulling them, pressing them, pawing them, throwing them around... At least he has stopped taking some random stuff in his mouth on the trails and then bringing it home during all the trail ride. That applied to plastic bottles, branches, any larger vegetation, and so on. He'd stop with the rider, get a hold on the desired object, and then proceed trotting happily.  

That bucket was supposed to be hard to break, though... Oh well.


----------



## poppy1356

Yeap, very highly discouraged. But I had to take this smart measure assesment thingy which basically asks questions about how you plan on handling life and very basic knowledge of terms and what not. Well I scored way way above average, which is really really sad. So maybe kids these days can't handle all that. Eventually they will have to learn so why not just throw them in it. They will learn quickly if they want to survive. 

I'm only taking 13 credits this semester because I felt like I should ease into it without exhausting myself. I guess most people still find that crazy... 

But speaking of school I best go read some books before anybody gets into work here.


----------



## Saranda

I applied to a couple of online study courses to ease my lust for knowledge and learning, lol. Hope they go well. Two are due to start in the beginning of 2013, and one - this November. Not advertising now or anything, but it seems that www.coursera.org is a good resource for free online studies, at least, I find this chance exciting.


----------



## Saskia

I know at my university they'll only let you do two classes if you're enrolled in distance education unless you specifically apply for more. 

Actually last semester I actually experienced this sort of mindset. A full time course load is four classes at my uni and its quite difficult to get them to allow you to do more so its pretty much the standard. Anyway I made some friends with a new group of people and many of them were only doing 3 classes. I was really rather shocked to find that the reason they did this was because they felt four was too many, and too stressful. Many of these people were unemployed. I could not believe that they were going to university full time yet were unable to do a full time course load, something which I've never had a problem with.

It really isn't that much, four classes. You don't even have to show up, you do pretty much either two essays per class, or one essay and an exam. It's easy. I could not believe that these people would not even do four classes - how would they ever cope in the real world?

Saying all that, I don't ever particularly want to work full time. I plan on becoming a high school teacher which, while it does require some out of school work, is more flexible with hours, and has some great holidays. And the hours it does require are ones I think I'd be happy to do. I know I'd get more money working more hours, but for the last 5 years I've been getting by on $250 a week, a part-time proper job would get me about double that which I'd be more than happy to live on. I'd rather live in worse houses and drive old cars than spend my life working. People might call me lazy but I've always seen money as a tool to live my life, I don't want my life to become about the pursuit of it, that kind of ruins the whole point. 

I've seen how when people make more money, they spend more money.


----------



## WIRider

Good for you for being a teacher. The world needs good teachers, especially in high school. You are right about how people who make more money, spend more money. In my opinion, enjoying your job and your life are more important than how much money you make. Luckily I found a job I like that pays well


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda it's always good to keep learning.

Saskia here in the states most people cannot live on a part time job. I only buy what I have to to get by and even then I'm cutting it close. My health care alone costs me $270 a month and that's not including any extra prescriptions or larger bills. I can't afford my allergy medication that works best since it costs $109 a month. Add in my bus fare and taxes and I'm losing $1200 a month to deductions. Now add in student loans for my classes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Move here, poppy! A lot of people on here would call it socialism but we've got a universal healthcare system and insurance, a decent welfare system (could be improved) and you don't have to pay off your student loan til you're earning over $45k a year (or something like that). And a well designed tax system too.

Even some of the wildlife is friendly. Sometimes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Yes! Move to Australia!


----------



## poppy1356

Well I earn almost that now and after a degree certainly more. I do not believe in Socialism in the least. The problem with our healthcare does not lie in the system itself but in the insurance companies. And the outrageous costs of health care which is driven up by insurance companies, it's a vicious cycle that will never end. 

My mother is a CPA (certified public accountant) and I have relatives that have lived in many countries. Don't even get me started on the tax system. There is not a single tax system out there that is the end all be all. Each one has its faults some more than others. I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for and you get what you work for. 

I haven't found any particular political position to be what I believe in, yes I fit into a certain catagory but there are still things I do not believe in with that as well. There is no government that is perfect. You can give me every type and I will find you at least a few faults with each. 

Sometimes I want to buy an island and start my own country.


----------



## TheLauren

AHHH! My lesson is today at 5 and I am nervous and excited and impatient.


----------



## gypsygirl

socialism is something most people like if you dont give it a label =P

i survive on a part time job. but i also took time off school and worked 50-60hr weeks and saved like crazy. i am also still under my dads health insurance because i am a full time student and unmarried.


----------



## poppy1356

I have studied socialism, I don't care what it is called. But like I said you will not find a system without faults. Even Democracy failed in the greatest sense in WI just a few short months ago. 

I moved to far away from my moms health insurance provider so I cannot be covered. My dad does not have health insurance and I am not married so I cannot be on my bf's insurance. I have insurance, but without going into a huge political rant, it is simply the best my company can offer at this time. I am hoping in the near future things can be turned around.

There hasn't been a system that has worked yet. Look at Greece and most of Europe. They are trying to become us while we are trying to become them. Neither system in the current state works.


----------



## WIRider

Socialism is a system of social ownership. I.E, no privatel property or ownership. So, if you want to start a business and reap the profits, too bad, it has to be shared, so that it is social owned. But that leans more toward the marxist beliefs and there is a widely varying set of economic and political beliefs that are umbrellad by the term "socialism".

Poppy, I assume you are referring to the whole thing with trying to remove Walker from office. That my dear, is democracy in it's truest form. Someone had an idea that he shouldn't be in office, so it was put to a vote. True democracy really is a governement of the people, by the people, and for the people. What we have now is a *******ization of democracy where political officials have more power than was originally intended. And personally, I'm for Walker. I think he did what needed to be done. I think his biggest mistake was not doing enough to inform the public of why he did what he did. 

And now, I apologize. I usually try to stay out of political debates on internet forums because I have a habit of upsetting people. So, sorry for that and I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## WIRider

Oh, and no system works perfectly because no system can account for the human element. There will always be greed, payoffs, and backdoor treaties within governments. There will always be corruption within the system, which isn't the fault of the system, but the fault of the people.

Ok, now I'm really done


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I was more referring to how the process went about. They got upset because they lost so formed a recall. There was nothing illegal done to warrant a recall. And that taxpayer money was spent for a recall that really had no basis. That is what really got me. If they wanted a recall when nothing was done to warrant it, pay for it yourself. If they are going to take my darned money they better use it wisely. And yes I was still a taxpayer of WI last year. Had to pay those suckers money come April 15 this year.

I think he did a wonderful job of informing the public but unfortunately there are those that only hear what they want to. Me and my dad get into very very long arguments on the subject since we have very opposing views on the matter.


----------



## Failbhe

Is there a reason why you're nervous for your lesson, Lauren? Have you gone before or is this your first time?

I have officially arranged my first riding lesson next week Wednesday - I have never even seen an English saddle in person, so this might be interesting.


----------



## WIRider

Ok, I got you now. 

Something that he passed a bill even though less than a certain percentage of the representatives weren't present. That's the legality issue. Even though the absent representatives had been out of the state for longer than they were supposed because they purposely didn't want to vote on his bill. At least that's my understanding of the whole thing.


----------



## poppy1356

Technically he found a loophole so therefore nothing was illegal. I have nothing against loopholes, if you didn't want someone to use them you shouldn't have put them there in the first place. He passed the part of the bill that had nothing to do with the budget that is how he got away with it. It had something to do with money that a certain number of people had to be present.

Failbhe - You will love english. It is so comfy and way more free and conected with the horse.


----------



## TheLauren

@Failbhe I used to ride, but it has been over two years since I have been on a horse.

Congratulations on starting lessons! It is really an amazing experience. Best of luck.


----------



## Roperchick

^^youll do fine! its like riding a bike.... you never forget!


----------



## Failbhe

Thanks Lauren - and good luck to you too!


----------



## Saskia

Poppy - Can I live in on your island?  

I actually don't mind the theory of socialism, I don't think it could work, but I don't think any of the political/social theories can really be applied and work the way that we think they do. I sure don't like what capitalism has done with the world, but thats just my perspective. 

I actually went to Denmark for six months last year and they have a much more socialist state. I was actually surprised how well it worked for them and how happy a lot of people were. There was also a level of political interest and involvement that I think is seen so universally in very few countries. Although, I think part of the reason it works is because of the small population and relatively compact population, it would be harder with a country the size of Australia (or America).


----------



## poppy1356

Saskia said:


> Poppy - Can I live in on your island?
> 
> I actually don't mind the theory of socialism, I don't think it could work, but I don't think any of the political/social theories can really be applied and work the way that we think they do. I sure don't like what capitalism has done with the world, but thats just my perspective.
> 
> I actually went to Denmark for six months last year and they have a much more socialist state. I was actually surprised how well it worked for them and how happy a lot of people were. There was also a level of political interest and involvement that I think is seen so universally in very few countries. Although, I think part of the reason it works is because of the small population and relatively compact population, it would be harder with a country the size of Australia (or America).


Haha of course you are welcome.

My uncle lives in Germany currently and he has lived in a few different countries and a few European countries. There are a few smaller ones that seem to work well. But yes that is the problem, when you have too many people in too large an area it all gets lost. 

My island will be a limited population lol.


----------



## Saskia

I'm actually studying right now. Very impressed with myself.


----------



## nyx

Only thing about living on an island is you gotta worry about boat people. Lol 
Soo umm ill be more than happy to be the boat people watcher outerer! Haha. 

Study = spew lol for me it is unless its going to be for my new courses im picking up next year.  
So hats go off to all studieng it takes alot.


----------



## Saskia

I have a plan for my life.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Go Saskia! 

I had a plan for my life. I just chucked it out the window and am in the process of writing a new one :mrgreen:


----------



## Saskia

So you'd never believe it but guess what? I've found an new agistment place that is, get this, 1.4km away from my house! Well thats walking, its actually 5km to drive (stupid roads) but thats so much better than 40km! 

Its just a private person who has a couple of acres and rents them out, rather than a proper place. Its more expensive, has less facilities than the other prospective place but I'm looking at it tomorrow! It has a private 1 acre paddock (I think) but there are horses on either side. Either that or they share four acres (four horses). 

Anyway so excited, will all cost me more with feed and such but I'll be able to see her every day! 

And I hope your new plan is good Doom! I always have (well had) a plan and then I came here and everything crumbled. But its alright now I've got a new, revised plan.


----------



## poppy1356

Woo hoo that's awesome. It's so nice when they are close. And glad you have a new plan. 

I kinda studied last night. I study better in morning though so I bring it work with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Had a short, but sweet trail ride alone with my bay trickster last night. He behaved prefectly, as always when there is noone around to see us.  Did also a bit of hillwork, just to enjoy his wonderful habit - to stop and poop right on top of the highest hill. Lovely.


----------



## nyx

Thats great news, saskia!!  

My plans are like a 1000 piece jigsaw at the moment. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yaaaaay! Awesome news, Saskia! Hope the place is great when you see it 

Haha know what you mean, nyx. I always try and have a plan B and C but I've learned that there's no point in planning too far ahead as there are too many externalities.


----------



## nyx

I try too! Like I have a long term.plan where I want to be in say 10 years, but its the plans to get to the long term plan that isnt working for me lol. If ya get what I mean lol. 

Put the new mare in with my filly today lol what a laugh it was!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Is the new one going well Nyx?

Yeah I always make plans and I know they're never going to work out the way I plan, so many things change, nothing stays the same. But I think that if you don't have a plan you're aimless and you won't achieve anything. So I plan so at least I am going in a direction even if I never get there.


----------



## nyx

Thats true you at least have to know what you want to acheive in life and set a goal  

Shes going great, nyx is absolutely in love with her lol. The poor girl just wanted to get out and explore but nyx was just all over her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha now I'm picturing your new mare as Manny the mammoth and nyx as Sid! Laughing so hard.

(Ice Age reference for those who haven't seen it.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Haha omg!! Thats exactly it! 
All except the size differences.  couldnt believe how much nyx has grown! 

And my aunt is picking up the whole first time horse ownership thing like a pro. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yaaaaay! Awesome news, Saskia! Hope the place is great when you see it
> 
> Haha know what you mean, nyx. I always try and have a plan B and C but I've learned that there's no point in planning too far ahead as there are too many externalities.


I'm way beyond my plan B and C. I think I'm on like Plan R by now. If there is one thing I've learned in 30 years, it's that just when you're on track with your plan, life throws you a curve ball.


----------



## gypsygirl

i feel so grateful to have my job ! i made $45 in tips in 5hrs =] 

now i get a day of school 8:20am- 9:30pm sooooo fun


----------



## poppy1356

Jimmy Johns gets tips?? Or do you deliver?

I got to start reading my humanities book here and do like a gazillion page note prep.


----------



## nyx

We dont get tips here in aus. But I heard that in America all your items you buy dont have tax added to them? Am I right?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

WIRider said:


> I'm way beyond my plan B and C. I think I'm on like Plan R by now. If there is one thing I've learned in 30 years, it's that just when you're on track with your plan, life throws you a curve ball.


Indeed! I've had both the good and bad sort of surprise, as well as just the random surprising sort lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I used to deliver pizzas (in Australia) and I got tips! 

And I used to work in a bar and got tips, especially when the regulars won money, also in Australia. 

But $45 in tips is pretty good right? 

Nyx I think in America the listed price is without tax, and then they ad it, but they put tips on top of it for service? Not sure.

What is the sort of ordinary wage in the US for like cafes or food places and what not?


----------



## poppy1356

Oh dear I wish we didn't pay tax on anything we bought, life would be better. We are taxed over our eyeballs, it is astounding what they find to tax.

I am taxed yearly on my car. So not only did I pay sales tax, a transportation tax, some other tax to do with emissions or something, I also pay tax yearly to license my car. But add in the gas tax I pay every time I fill up and the road tax. I get taxed on my electricity bill to pay for those that don't pay. Pay tax on non essential food items, tax on clothes, electronics, phone bills. Once again my phone bill has 5 separate tax items on it.


----------



## poppy1356

Saskia said:


> I used to deliver pizzas (in Australia) and I got tips!
> 
> And I used to work in a bar and got tips, especially when the regulars won money, also in Australia.
> 
> But $45 in tips is pretty good right?
> 
> Nyx I think in America the listed price is without tax, and then they ad it, but they put tips on top of it for service? Not sure.
> 
> What is the sort of ordinary wage in the US for like cafes or food places and what not?


Each state tax differs but then there is federal tax as well. Minimum wage is $7.75 I think? So for a bottom job that's what you get. When I started working minimum wage was $5.50


----------



## Saskia

$7.75 for adults?


----------



## poppy1356

For anyone of working age. Unless you work for your parents. Then they can pay whatever they want if they want to pay you.


----------



## nyx

Was it scarey delivering pizza? 
I got like 50c or spare change tips when I used to work at kfc in highschool lol I just chucked it in the charity boxes.  (but that dont count)
I have never tipped any one before, except my farrier. 
Ahh now im confused! Lol


----------



## Saskia

Na delivering pizza was okay. Girls get better tips. I'd get 10 bucks from one person sometimes. Added up over the night. The bar was good though, they'd sometimes give me $20 or so. 

Wages like that are pretty rough :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Jeepers. Even in dodgy places that pay cash in hand to international students, no jobs pay less than about $10 an hr here. At 18 I was earning $18 an hr as a shop assistant with no experience. The low minimum wage is why people tip generously in the US but I'd rather not have to rely on a good night if I waited tables... 

Anyway! Good work on $45 in tips! I'm so clumsy I'd make a shocking waitress lol, have this twitch in my hand that makes me chuck things all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Ah it double posted :-( 

Yeah, wages in Australia are never that bad. I get about $19 an hour on weekdays, and about $23 on Saturdays, and I think that is pretty standard for here.


----------



## poppy1356

Um no minimum wage for a waitress is 5 something. They expect with tips you reach the 7.75 an hour. You make more than I do at my professional job. And I also lose 1/3 of my paycheck to deductions right away.


----------



## nyx

Oh wow! Cant believe how much I can learn from this thread sometimes! I cant believe the difference in wages.. Although im on apprentice wages and I would be pushin $11p/h. And thats 3rd year sparky/design supposibly one,of the highest paid trades.. (clearly not when your an apprentice)


----------



## Saskia

Apprentice wages are awful, but if you finish you can earn heaps right? 

Yeah I like this thread, we talk about so many different things


----------



## poppy1356

What is your rate on income tax over there?


----------



## nyx

Yeh IF I finish, I have to log 4 years worth of feild experience to sit my final test and get my qualification but my boss has been holding me back from the feild because im really good at design. So ill finish my tafe but I doubt ill get my qualification. So Yeh, very robbed there, hence why im going to study for a new career. 

Im mostly on HF now because of the thread lol its the best.


----------



## Saranda

Gotta start thinking of some horseback games for my birthday party at the barn. Lol, I'm not much of a party person, more of a loner, this should be...interesting.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh one that we all just loved at our local fun show was the panty hose race.

You take a pair of pantyhose and each rider gets one of the legs and you run down to the end of the arena and go around the barrel. But you both have to get around the barrel and the pantyhose can't break and you can't let go. It's really hilarious and usually you don't end up running because coordination is hard.


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Jimmy Johns gets tips?? Or do you deliver?
> 
> I got to start reading my humanities book here and do like a gazillion page note prep.


i deliver
i get paid minimum wage [$7.25]
i get all my tips
and i get 5% of the sales that i deliver [this is to cover gas]

its a pretty sweet deal and its easy. our delivery area is really really small.

we also don't have to put all our tips to SS, we get to pick how much. but whatever you put towards SS gets taxed.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha if the IRS knew that they would fine your employer out of business. 

But yes that is a good deal. I would hate to split tips like a lot of places do.

$7.25 huh? I swear it was $7.75 maybe MN is higher? I haven't made minimum wage since I worked at dollar tree in Portage, WI back in high school lol so I haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## gypsygirl

cost of living in higher in MN by a little bit


----------



## poppy1356

So I've been told. But it really depends where you live. I lived in the burbs of Madison and it cost way more there than the burb I currently live in, in the metro area of the cities. But living in the twin cities is going to cost much more than living in Madison. But I also found the cost of living in Lake Delton/WI Dells to be higher than Madison since everything is catered to tourists. 

It's almost like a research project to figure out where you can afford to live lol.


----------



## WIRider

Actually, I think minimum wage for a tipped employee is like 3 something. The bonus in this case is that most places only make you claim enough of your tips to reach the normal minimum wage mark. So if after tips, you average out at $10/hour, you are only required by law to report that you made minimum wage and the remainder of your tips are tax free. I worked as a waiter at applebees through college. 

Minimum wage is mandated by the federal government, however, any state or local government can increase minimum wage in thier jurisdiction based on cost of living and other factors. 

Sales tax is set by the state government. I believe it's 5.5% in Wisconsin, 5% in Indiana, and 0% in Oregon. those are just the states I know. 

Income tax is mandated by the IRS and is a percentage based on what tax bracket you're in, which is based on what your yearly reported income is. So, if you make more money, you pay a higher percent in income tax. Tav breaks are based the same way, it's a different percentage based on how much tax you paid. That's why when there is a tax break, billionaires benefit more than I do. But they also pay more in taxes per year than I make in a year.

I think that covers all the tax and wage related stuff.


----------



## poppy1356

Actually you are supposed to report all tips received. You and your employer will be fined beyond belief if an audit is done and found guilty. There is no such thing as tax free wages, doesn't happen. Any employer that tells you otherwise is looking to not match your tips on their end of fica.

Saying a tax break exists for the rich is quite laughable. I have done the tax returns for millionaires and they pay more tax in one QUARTER than I will ever dream of making in a year. It is astounding how we rob peter to pay paul here. 

Sorry but I get really worked up about tax issues as it has been my life. Unfortunately there are many people that spew lies daily about our tax code.


----------



## poppy1356

Ah I can't edit now.

Well for those that don't believe me on the tips reporting I am adding a link from the IRS. I feel like there should be solid facts to back up anything sold as law so here you go  

Publication 531 (2011), Reporting Tip Income

Specifically this paragraph.

*What tips to report.* Generally, you must report all tips you received in 2011 on your tax return, including both cash tips and noncash tips. Any tips you reported to your employer as required in 2011 are included in the wages shown in box 1 of your Form W-2. Add to the amount in box 1 only the tips you did not report to your employer.

It says 2011 because that was the latest tax year to file.


----------



## WIRider

Well, then I've had a few thousand dollars i can be fined for. 

The question is, if you don't report your tips, and it comes in the form of cash, how would an audit uncover that amount? The person who left me the tip isn't filling out a form saying they left a $10 as a tip. I understand how it can be tracked as a credit card reciept, but not cash. It may be the employers way of avoiding some taxes, but its also money that I don't have to pay taxes on. I worked in restaraunts and recieved cash tips for 3 years, and that was 8 years ago and no one has ever asked me to pay taxes on the tips I didn't claim. I'm not arguing your facts, just speaking from my experience. 

ANd I think I misspoke about the tax breaks. I wasn't meaning to imply that there were tax breaks for the rich, just that it was my understanding that if there are tax refunds or things like the stimulus money a few years ago that they are based on tax brackets as well. I stopped keeping up with tax stuff when I started hiring an accountant to do my taxes for me every year.

Since you are in the field, what is your opinion on using the online turbotax processing for tax returns? does it really help catch all your deductions and stuff? Or am I better off sticking with an actual accountant?


----------



## poppy1356

Haha and that is one of the many flaws of our system. Most people break tax laws on a regular basis and will never know lol. 

I would stick with a real accountant. Online can't ask all the in depth questions a person can. And I mean a CPA. Not just an accountant and not a place like h&r block. Those places are a joke. I've fixed more returns from them than I could count. 

Our tax code is so complex no computer can find and apply all laws and loopholes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

So, what do you charge?


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I don't do returns. I haven't taken the competency test that is now required to be a paid preparer. But I think my mother charges start at $350 or $400 for a simple one state return plus federal return. If it takes more than 2 hours it goes up from there unless it took longer due to needing to research laws. She doesn't charge for her learning . A good CPA is worth the money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Your job sounds good Gypsy!

See I don't really get annoyed that much by tax. I guess I do when I look at that its gone out and I'm like, ****, all that money, all that horse gear! But not like, really bothered.

The thing is, I never really look at it like my money anyway. Money doesn't really exist, its a concept that is physically represented, but its not all that solid. Its worth something different in each country, each day its inherent value fluctuates and even in the same places it changes over time. 

So this conceptual money that we get, they never said to us, this is your minimum wage and surprise, we're stealing it! There is a set amount the employer pays which was constructed under the understanding that tax would be taken out. They never said, this is your minimum wage and its all yours, go nuts. There has always been the understanding that from the money you receive from work a certain amount has already been dedicated for taxes, like paying for your place in society. Its not like it was yours and stolen, it was always theirs, you're just seeing the numbers. 

I don't know, each persons view can be different but I don't mind tax. I love all the services provided for me by my country. It makes me part of this huge group of people who all pool their money and together we do great things. Something that if we got together with our neighbours we could never do. Sometimes money is "wasted" by the government which sucks, they're only human though, but thats why at each election I can look up the proposed policies and spending and vote for the one I agree with. I might not win but thats the trade-off of such a large group sharing, sometimes my ideas won't be the same as the majority. 

If you really don't like the way your country does things, move, you don't have to be part of something you don't like. You were born there so you naturally *belong* but many people move to different countries that better suit them. 

In Australia we have about a 10% (correct me if wrong) GST (Goods and Services Tax) which is on most items and services. In supermarkets and such the advertised price pretty much always includes it, and quotes will also generally include it, so you don't see it too much unless you look for it. And I think there are luxury items that have a higher tax. When living in Copenhagen, most items had about a 25% tax, and their incomes often carried a 50% or so tax, but they were cool with it and it was a brilliant place.


----------



## WIRider

Personally, I'm a fan of the barter system. If i could live my whole life and conduct all of my dealings without ever using "money" i would be perfectly happy. I prefer to trade favors than pay for this, and you pay me for that. Especially since we did away with the gold standard.


----------



## Saskia

Maybe we can have a barter system on Poppy's island 

But see it can be a bit tricky. Nyx is the look out person, which we certainly need, but what kind of favour would we want to trade for that? It wouldn't work out fair to give her a sack of potatoes or something for years of hard look-out-ing.


----------



## WIRider

Has Poppy even ok'ed all of us to inhabit her island? I guess it would depend on what Nyx needed/wanted out of the deal. Poppy, what say you? it's your island, do you like the barter system?


----------



## Saskia

She ok'ed me.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Maybe we could cook her dinner so she didn't have to go off duty? I can be the island cook if you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I'm going to give her a PIP.


----------



## nyx

Lol you clowns, thanks for making me crack up in the office haha! ill do it for unlimited coconut cocktails!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yes ive always wanted to barter system to come back. It's such a wonderful idea and you are essentially being self sufficient. And Darwin weeds out the ones who can't figure it out. And yes you are welcome on my island  but beware there will be a population limit. Can't have people eating away my land lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Yes!  so when is moving date?


----------



## poppy1356

Well first we need to find a suitable island. Any ideas?


----------



## Failbhe

I think the only uninhabited islands left are in the Arctic...


----------



## poppy1356

Well we can buy an island too. Or barter it for our sweet homes now. But our horses need to come with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

We could always invade one, but I think that would be quiet frowned soon and im not that mean! Lol unless they are a bunch of greedy land reaping fat cats.


----------



## poppy1356

We are bartering their island for one of our homes lol. Completely legit and fair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Tasmania
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I got another job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yaaay! Things are turning for you, Saskia! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Where is your new job? 
Mum and dad asked me if I want to move out to the farm and live in the house where I keep Nyx!!  
Just gotta talk to the other half


----------



## Saranda

My dearest loves napping in the sun - this is how he usually can be found in the pastures, if not grazing or running around like a madman.


----------



## Saskia

Good day today!

Got another job (as said before) and I think this one will be good. It is just after school care and such for children, and coordinating it and such but I think it will be really great. And good experience for teaching later on. 

And I looked at the agistment place and I have decided to keep Rosie there. Its not perfect, there isn't a lot of room or feed in the paddock (its one acre - is that enough?) but it has a really good shelter and tack/feed area attached. The arena isn't great either, and its pretty pricey but this is all combated by the fact that it is a 1.4km walk from my place! I can see her everyday easily, twice a day, or more even! That saves me about 70km a day (if I go daily). And to be honest I have done nothing with her lately, so maybe just a little arena is all i need. 

Have to work at cafe tomorrow :-(


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

I'm Matt, just found this website a few minuets ago and thought this would be a good place to start. So I'll start with a question anyone here anywhere near Wisconsin trempealeau county area, i need people to ride with.


----------



## Saranda

Hi, Matt, welcome to the forum! How about telling us a bit more about yourself? We tend to be very friendly to each other in this thread and it is nice knowing with whom we are talking to, what do they enjoy doing, what are they like...


----------



## poppy1356

Oh another Wisconsinite. So gotta ask where that county is lol? I lived in wi for 22 years but can't place that county. Oh I'm great with maps can't you tell. Haha. 

Saskia that is awesome. It's so nice when you can see them everyday. And congrats on the new job. 

Saranda I just love snickers face he is so handsome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, poppy.  As you might guess, I adore everything about him. Oh, and I never thanked you for that great horseback games idea - so, thanks! I might use it if I manage to get a barrel or something alike.


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

I'm 23 from WI far from an expert rider but ride as much as possible (to around and from the bars mostly) and from feb 10th 2008 to feb 10th 2012 I haven't been able to ride at all so I'm trying to make up for it. My old buddy JJ died this last march while I was away and I resantly got a new horse, Bob, he is a black Arabian I think 15 years. I realized emidiatly how good of a horse jj was when I first rode bob. With jj I used to shoot archery targets while mounted (haven't done that in a long time) jump small hurtles, shoot gun, chase cows, and shoot bottle rockets and threw firecrackers while riding him, even tried riding while standing on his back one, then I fell almost broke myself and never tried that one again. Looking forward to doing all that with bob but I jj since he was born so it may take a while.


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

(Quote). So gotta ask where that county is lol?

It just south of Eau Claire


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

I should probly mention also the only reason I found this site was because I was looking for ways to make bob a better horse for riding. I've had jj my whole life and he would always do what I would ask of him, he was so well behaved I I never rode another horse I have no idea how to correct bad behavior


----------



## Saskia

Welcome Matt  

I'm Andi.


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

Nice to meet ya


----------



## poppy1356

hehe oh I should have known where that was. I drove from Wi Dells to the cities every weekend for a year and I drove through that county every time. 

Well hopefully Bob will work out for you, sorry to hear about JJ. I just got my first horse to call my own this year and had to start all her training from scratch so it can be a long road. Saranda here is also training her horse Snickers. 

By the way we require pictures of the horses, it's kind of a requirement for being here lol.

Oh and Saranda, if you want to make that game more challenging you use paper ribbon instead, it breaks way easier lol.


----------



## Saranda

I imagine the contestants just standing there and being afraid to move, not to break the paper ribbon lol.


----------



## WIRider

welcome Matt. I'm a fellow wisconsinite. Unfortunately, I'm not in the eau Claire area. Congrats on getting back to riding after only a few years. I've been out of the game for almost 5 now, but started riding when I was 5. But, I'm picking up Mellzy tomorrow and moving her to the stables  

I also just recently found a piece of property that would be perfect for what my wife and I want. It's 11 acres down a back road with 300+ feet of river frontage. There is a little farm house there, small barn, and 2 car garage. The only problem is that I can't get enough out of my current house right now. The housing market is definitely coming back around here, but not quite where I want it. Plus I want to get new siding on before I sell. Adds a lot to the value when you don't have paint flaking off in spots. The property I want has been on the market for a while now, so I'm hoping it sticks around another year.


----------



## poppy1356

Lol well you can make it as long as you want so you have some spare room. But it is a hilarious game. 

We are putting together a fun show for our barn so I will send you tons of ideas tomorrow, we are making a list tonight of fun things to do.


----------



## Theonewiththwhitetail

Using my iPad right now, can't post pictures, but in about an hour I'll be at my computer and post some pictures


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider said:


> welcome Matt. I'm a fellow wisconsinite. Unfortunately, I'm not in the eau Claire area. Congrats on getting back to riding after only a few years. I've been out of the game for almost 5 now, but started riding when I was 5. But, I'm picking up Mellzy tomorrow and moving her to the stables
> 
> I also just recently found a piece of property that would be perfect for what my wife and I want. It's 11 acres down a back road with 300+ feet of river frontage. There is a little farm house there, small barn, and 2 car garage. The only problem is that I can't get enough out of my current house right now. The housing market is definitely coming back around here, but not quite where I want it. Plus I want to get new siding on before I sell. Adds a lot to the value when you don't have paint flaking off in spots. The property I want has been on the market for a while now, so I'm hoping it sticks around another year.


Well if you want to move to the Portage area, my dads country house is for sale lol. Although you would have to buy more land off the neighbor which wouldn't be hard. He's a pitcher or something for the Angels so he's almost never there. He has 300 acres to spare after all.

Yay, pictures.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, thanks, poppy! I'm sure those ideas will help me a lot. I am also planning to buy some ribbons for those who will place first, a couple of chocolate medals and print out diplomas. I will also make a money prize fund, because I found where I can buy some African currency - trillions of it cost just about 5$, so the fund will be HUGE and everyone will get rich in the end.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh man just imagine how rich you all will be if you take a trip to Africa lol.


----------



## WIRider

But if I moved to the Portage area, I'd have over an hour drive to work every day. How long has your dad's house been for sale? I've seen a lot of these old farm properties listed for a few years before they actually sell. Seems everyone wants brand new homes already built and nothing to worry about it. Too many people have no vision when it comes to homes and properties.


----------



## poppy1356

2 years I think. He took it off the market for awhile then put it back on. He had one couple come look at it 3 times in a week just a week or two ago so hopefully it works out. He makes less than I do and is paying on 3 mortgages so he really needs to sell at least the country house since it is the most expensive. Plus he really doesn't need a 3 bedroom +den for one person since my brother is moving out soon.


----------



## Failbhe

I really wish I could move to a bigger farm property... sigh. I think I've mentioned before I really don't like it here! It's so flat, with hardly any trees, and all the land is worth a LOT for grain farming so trying to carve out a little horse farm is near impossible. Nobody wants to 'waste' land growing hay, and there is nowhere for me to ride except the road. Oh well. This is where Kevin grew up, all his family is here and we have friends here. Hopefully once we buy a trailer and I can go to some trails it will feel better.


----------



## poppy1356

Ah I don't have a picture of my country house but it's on top of the largest hill in the county. Can see 5 towns. I will miss it once it finally sells. I lived there for 18 years. But while I was looking for pictures I found a picture from my senior pictures with my horse I leased at the time. Don't mind me haha, I don't look so good but I love that picture of Bailey. Ps this picture was taken 8 years ago!! :shock:


----------



## WIRider

OH, you look fine. Why do women always think they look worse than they actually do?

And either you're little or Bailey is a big horse. Or maybe it's the camera angle, I"m not sure. Senior picture 8 years ago, wow are you old ;-)


----------



## poppy1356

Lol I was 5'8" in that picture. He was a pretty big boy. He would be 25 now and yes I am getting old lol. I miss that horse like crazy. He taught me how to stay on through just about anything. I leased him for 8 years.


----------



## riccil0ve

*walks in cautiously*

Hello! I'm Leigha, live in Washington, and have two lovely mares.

Gracie, 4 year old QH, I got her at 7 months old and wow, how time flies. She's been under saddle for a year now, but hasn't had a lot of consistent work. We've got the basics down, and now starting to refine, balance, find our rhythm, etc. She's a lot of fun, did all her training myself and I'm pretty proud, haha.









Ricci, 20 year old Paint. I bought her as a 15 year old, right out of high school. She's actually my dressage horse, although she's semi-retired now due to a string of injuries. I hope to bring her back to some light, consistent work though. Ricci is a saint, she'll go anywhere, she'll do anything, she'll pack along anyone. She's quite a girl.









And the two together, they are such good friends and so stinking cute.


----------



## poppy1356

Aww they are adorable. And I love that bridle.


----------



## riccil0ve

Lol, thanks. I hate it. I thought it wouldn't be such a nasty yellow, but oh well. It was cheap off eBay and it fits my little one, laugh.


----------



## poppy1356

I do prefer the white padding but I think it looks good on bay.


----------



## WIRider

riccil0ve said:


> Lol, thanks. I hate it. I thought it wouldn't be such a nasty yellow, but oh well. It was cheap off eBay and it fits my little one, laugh.


I kind of like the yellow...


----------



## poppy1356

So we finally have plans to haul to one of the state parks around here. So Lizzy will finally get some trailer time. And some much needed exercise.


----------



## Saranda

All the new pictures posted here are sooo pretty! And, I must confess, I like the bridle.


----------



## riccil0ve

Haha, well when I have a new bridle for her, I'll know where to go to get rid of this one. Any of you have a horse that fits in cob size? =P

I wish I had a park to trailer to, my girls love adventuring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Me me me. Lizzy is an arab. Horse bridles are on the last hole always.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh crap missed that last part. Darn work computer only allows me to edit sometimes....

I haven't trailered Lizzy anywhere yet. We usually just ride to all the parks but we want something more challenging.


----------



## Saranda

One thing I love about Snickers is how well he is trained to trailer. It was done by his first trainer and now I just have to point to a trailer and he will go in and stand quietly with no leading at all, just a halter and the lead rope in my hand. But he dislikes when the trailer is standing with him inside, for example, at a red light or in a traffic jam, then he paws the floor.


----------



## Saskia

Welcome Riccilove!

Poppy - Is Lizzy that annoying size thats slightly too small for a full but slightly too big for a cob? That's what Rosie is. I think she has a full head but needs cob cheek pieces? Anyway its annoying :-(


----------



## poppy1356

I have no idea honestly. I only have horse stuff available to me lol. I don't actually own my own headstall. I've been borrowing almost everything except my saddle and halter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

Haha. Gracie is a little difficult to fit as well. The cob fits well enough in the headstall, but she needs a horse noseband. Silly awkward filly.

My girls do alright with a trailer. Gracie will hop right in, I didn't have to do much training for that. Just walked her into the trailer. Ricci is a big girl so she gets a little claustrophobic. Worse case scenario, I lunge her into the trailer, she doesn't take long. I've dealt with hard to load horses, it sucks.


----------



## poppy1356

Sorry Saranda we didn't get around to thinking up game ideas. We apparently had to big of a bonfire and the fire department felt the need to come put it out. Oops lol.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

welcome to the thread, riccil0ve!

Brock's just a little too big for most full bridles but too small for most warmblood ones. The noseband and throatlash are the difficult bits, he's got a very deep jaw for the length of his head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

gypsy is 16hh and her cob sized breastplate is way too big for her =/


----------



## Saranda

Aw, thats a shame for the bonfire!

But here's my psycho maniac horse to cheer you up!


----------



## poppy1356

What'd he do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Oh my gosh!! That looks so freaky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, he just had his delightful meal of beetroot, kohlrabi, apples, carrots and peppermint tea, and, as it colored his nose in that lovely shade, he, of course, had to try to poke everyone around with it.


----------



## nyx

Lol what a grub. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Haha oh gosh. Don't you love when they try to use you as a napkin lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

So Rosie is moving to new agistment place on Tuesday! I'm pretty excited. 

It's about 15 minute walk from my house (and about double the price of my last place :-( ) But I'll get to see her everyday! 

She'll be in a one acre paddock with a walk in shelter with a segregated back area for feed and tack. There isn't a lot of feed in the paddock, it sort of slopes down along the back half where there are trees and such and then is flat on the front half. 

Is there any special thing I should do to help manage such a small paddock?


----------



## poppy1356

Lizzy's paddock is only about 1.5 acres and she shares it with other horses. We just drag it about twice a week to break up the poop piles. Nothing special really.


----------



## Saranda

Okay, to continue with the silliness, here's my war-zebra!


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that's awesome. What did you use to paint him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

That's pretty cool Saranda!


----------



## poppy1356

My little trail horse 

Going in the trailer went ok but getting out is just so tramatizing. She has such an issue stepping down.


----------



## Saranda

Poppy, I used natural white clay. I just made it too liquid, so it didn't stick too well to his coat. Had fun all the same. 

And Lizzie is so cute!


----------



## Saskia

Its great that it worked out alright in the end!

So I went horse stuff shopping today, had to head down the mountain to be hay which is annoying. I wanted to buy one of those small hole hay nets but it was $27! I can't justify that much for a hay net. So I bought some rope and am just failing at making my own. Its never wide enough and to make it wider I need bigger squares which defeats the entire purpose. 

I should have just bought the haynet.


----------



## nyx

Lol at least you had a crack at it! I imagine it would be very hard. After spending all weekend out with the horses and giving my aunt a few riding lessons my face is as red as a beetroot lol. Stupid sun! But had a great time all up. Except for the fact my tenants have been sneakily turning off my horses water to the trough (controlled by a float) I think they may be a little bit simple. The water is bore water fed up to the tanks by a generator that I fill up and the water is pressure fed to the troughs and somehow they think they own it.. Bloody looneys. 

Saranda - your horse looks awesome, such a poser haha

Poppy - is that a treeless saddle and your girl is looking good!  

Me and the other half are going through a very rough stage, he hurt me very bad because of his own family issues.. Hard to explain but I have a day off work and a big day with my horse tomorrow to make one big decision. >:[


----------



## Saskia

Oh Nyx :-( 

That sucks.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Those big decisions are hard eh, nyx? Just made mine, toughest decision of my life. Weigh up what your risking, the likelihood of it happening and the benefits of each decision. Decisions always affect so many people but ultimately you can't please everyone and shouldn't try. Do what you feel is right, listen to your heart _and _your head, sleep on it a few days and stick by the decision. Good luck 

Must say, I was soooo proud of both Brock and Star yesterday!!

Brock was a perfect gentleman (apart from getting a little too aroused when Star started flirting). He patiently let me braid his mane, which took forever because I'm so bad at that kind of thing, trotted up nicely when led and was very polite all round. I also took him over and through poles and other obstacles in hand in preparation for next week's work on the lunge and under saddle.

Star jumped a two-jump course for the first time, the girl who leases her was so pleased. And she went up a step in height today and managed to jump both no problem. She hasn't refused once, even when she doesn't quite get the stride or angle right, she just loves doing it so much and is a gutsy little thing.

Anyway just thought I'd share my delight (even though I don't ride Star much anymore, I love her to bits and get very proud when she does stuff).


----------



## nyx

Oh I didnt know you have two horses! Need a pic of star.  

And thanks for the advice, he just needs to wake up to himself. Which we will see if he does, if not me and nyx are moving to port macquarie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

He's probably just in a bit of shock is all. I know I'd be the same in that position. Can he move up to PMQ with you? Or will it have to be long-distance?

Ah, Star isn't mine, she's my friend's - we kind of banded together and became barn buddies at the last place we were at, because we were being picked on by the same people lol. And we used to share stable duties so we could both have every other morning off, and have back-up when we were sick or on holiday. And Brock kind of fell in lust with Star, who's a terrible flirt. I used to ride Star a fair bit when she'd get headstrong. Still go for the occasional ride, nice to be on a (purebred) TB again sometimes!


----------



## nyx

Oh well ill go to port if we dont work out. And that would be the end of us. but hopefully that doesnt go that far. 

Haha star sounds a character. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hope it all works out for you!

Yeah, Star's hilarious. 14.3hh at the very most, and she's convinced she's a racehorse. But her legs are all stubby, it's so cute! Just wants to go-go-go, has an awesome gallop in her and muscles everywhere, even when she's fat. She'll work for a good hour and a half and still want to go, she gets untacked and washed and she's off galloping again within 20 mins. Crazy thing!

Starry-boo! Super-sweaty after a good workout.


----------



## Saskia

Star looks like a happy soul. And it sounds like Brock is going well!

Port Macquarie? That would be a big move! 

Are you sure you don't want to move to the mountains and become my riding buddy?

I hope you're okay though. Like Doom said, whatever decision you make stand by it.


----------



## nyx

Star is a little cutey! 

Yep port is where my parents live and if all goes bad here me nyx and honey my dog will move up there and ill get a part time job, study and play horsies. (mums words) lol.

I could stop by the mountains on the way and go for a ride on my unbroke filly! Lol im sure she wouldnt mind.  

Thanks again guys.  with luck it will pan out for the,best. Whatever that is


----------



## Saskia

We can take turns riding Rosie.


----------



## nyx

Haha ok! And nyx will just plod along doing what nyx does. Which she actually gets extremely jealous when I ride another horse. Poor girl I feel so guilty every time she chucks her little tanties lol


----------



## poppy1356

Nyx - That's actually my Wintec pro drressage saddle lol. It's the only saddle that fits her for that amount of time. We went 20 miles so need a good fitting saddle for that.

Hoping to pick up a few more at the sale next week but who knows if they will fit. My goal is to get an aussie with a horn. I'm not to keen on western saddles as they make my knees hurt, I like the freedom of english leathers.

I also wish you luck in your decision. They are never easy.


----------



## riccil0ve

Nyx, a very wise woman told me last weekend that she's never regretted not giving someone more time to change. If she wasn't happy or wasn't being treated well in the relationship, it just wasn't worth it. She applies this to all relationships; significant others, friends, and clients [she is an instructor]. She said she has never looked back and thought, "I should have given that person more time to come around," and sometimes it's a blessing in disguise. *hugs*

I love the ponies that think they're going really fast, EHOD. My little one thinks she's the quickest little beast around when in reality... lol. 

There are two other horses at my little barn besides my two. Paya is an 8ish year old mare... Appendix? No idea, really. Anyway, she's a pretty horse, built pretty well, good thick bone, strong back, good hoof, just FAT. She is very neglected by her owner, she is very, very rarely out, and when she is, she rides Paya into the ground and just puts her away. Paya started out being a bit of a jerk on the ground, pushy and disrespectful, and she got out once and didn't let me catch her, I had to use my horses to encourage her back in. But we've bonded a bit, I always take time to scratch her when I'm out with my girls. Anyway, my point it, I just got a better paying job and by next year, I think I may offer to buy Paya. This horse just has a lot of potential, and she'd be fun to but some work into and then rehome to a nice 4H home or some such, where she will get work and hopefully not so neglected. Obviously, this is a ways out, but I really do hope it works out. And posts like this are useless without pictures! Feel free to guess on her breed to, if you want!


----------



## poppy1356

She's cute, I'm bad at guessing breeds but I can guess she's brown lol.


----------



## nyx

Thanks again everyone!  

Um im not good as guessing breeds either but I would say a standard bred? A very pretty one lol with a somewhat Arabian looking neck :s


----------



## Saskia

Rosie is moving today! 

She'll be just down the road! And in her own paddock so hopefully not so many injuries! 

I'm a bit nervous about the floating, I am paying for someone to do it (cheapest way by far) but I always get so nervous, and Rosie has been such a terror at this last agistment place. 

And I ordered a new rug online! Which is always exciting even though its a boring rug. 

I like Paya!

My mother always told me that once you seriously think about ending a relationship, it's as good as ended. Might take a week, or a month or a year but once you've thought about it, it means things aren't working out, it means you're willing to leave, and eventually you will. 

Its always been that way for me, when I just start thinking of ending it, it's like the beginning of the end and even if I decide not to then, the reasons that caused me to feel that way don't go away. So if you're having issues now, I'd think if you're ready to accept these both now and in future.

I'm not good at relationships though, I'm far too intolerant, so don't listen to a word I say! I know nothing!

And Poppy - does your saddle have stirrups?


----------



## riccil0ve

Good advice, Saskia, your mom is pretty wise. =]

I like Paya too. And she's my favorite color, I love browns. Her breed isn't that important to me though, she's not gaited and that's all I care about, haha. I wouldn't know what to do with one.

I definitely understand being worried about trailering your horse, Saskia. I've had four different people haul for me and I was only really okay with one. She was cautious but not hesitant, I cannot stand hesitant drivers! The other two were too hesitant, "Should I go now? Maybe? Well okay, I guess I will go," but by the time they went, they didn't really have room anymore, you know what I mean? The fourth was just plain reckless in my opinion, and it was an awful experience.

Just remember if you act like you have five minutes, it'll take all day, and if you act like you have all day, it'll only take you five minutes. I hope she loads up just fine for you. It will be great to have her so close!


----------



## nyx

:l. I was just thinking great advice there saskia! Than you say dont listen to me I know nothing haha 

What do you guys think about treeless saddles? I have never really come across them


----------



## Saskia

I've never come across one either. I don't really know how to feel about them. 

If it suits you, you can pretend my advice is good! I take my own advice and its worked out great for me, every guy I've ever broken up with (not that many) I've found to be jerk once I knew them outside of a relationship!


----------



## riccil0ve

I've never dealt with a treeless saddle either, but I like the idea of them. Seems like it would be easier to use one saddle on multiple horses. It would be nice if I could use the same saddle on my different mares.


----------



## nyx

Hmm Yeh well I dont want him to change. I just want him to change what he done to me, if you know what I mean.. :/ I was very happy with him like before yesterday now all I can think about is the negative things. I would love for it to work out but if I dont see it happening I wont be sticking around, thats for sure. I would just hate to look back and think I didnt have a proper go at fixing things.

Edit.. Yeh they interest me. Seeing as my filly is so young id like a saddle to fit 100% perfect so she never has any back issues caused by me. Id like to try one I think


----------



## poppy1356

hehe yes my saddle has stirrups. It's an english saddle so I always keep the stirrups up when not in use. And they are a greyish color so they blend in with the lighting. 

Nyx - I was once where you are sorta. I had decided enough was enough so there I was with an apartment I couldn't afford on my own and in a new city an hour from my parents. But today I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## cowgirl928

ok so i havent been on here in forever and i do apologize but i have a tack question and i need your opinion.....

which breastcollar? lol

it would go on this saddle....this is my favorite riding saddle, its my grandpas old saddle and has a lot of sentimental value to it. Ok here is my breastcollar issue...I like them both, i like the plain one because its so simple that the heart on it looks gorgeous and I can dye it to match my saddle. I like the dark one because I can get it tooled with little hearts on it and it already matches the saddle, however it's a pulling collar and I don't need that. What do you think? I really like them both a lot I just cannot decide which one will go better with the saddle


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Far prefer the second one - sometimes additional detailing isn't great but for this design it takes away the visual "heaviness" of the main feature (the heart). Plus the lines are much more elegant. The only hesitation I'd have is that the saddle might be out-blinged by the breastplate. Are you planning on souping up the saddle at any point?


----------



## riccil0ve

I'm going to go with the completely opposite route. I like the first one because it is beautiful and simple, which will go well with your beautiful and simple saddle.


----------



## Saskia

I think I like the second one. 

I hope you're okay Nyx :-( 

Today was a day of mixed-ness. So Rosie seemed to know we were going, waiting at the gate. Then I took her out into the next paddock with the crazy grey and Rosie was pretty freaked. She walked straight onto the float though, brilliant, but then was so nervous that the grey mare was coming up behind her she kept twisting around trying to see behind her, and almost got jammed in the float. Anyway, got going and she was great when we got there, so much calmer and happier, just rolling in the dirt and lazing in the sun. I am so glad we moved! 

Then my new job called and asked me to work Thursday and Friday which I was super happy about, actually a job I want in a field somewhat relevant. 

Then the badness, I went to pick up my work pay and saw in the roster that they had rostered me on for Thursday and Saturday, for 8+ hour shifts, and then no shifts at all next weekend. Now just recently I specifically asked my manager not to put me on for such long shifts. 8 hours standing up with no breaks and no sitting down and an awful manager yelling at your for things that are literally his mistake is completely unbearable. It's also illegal (as far as breaks are concerned). I've just been here a few weeks but in the past when I have told her I am busy weekdays she said not to write it down because I am just a relief, my work is on weekends. So now she's rostered me on two days before a weekday with two days notice (roster comes out today). Which obviously I can't do. 

Anyway I thought about it and spoke to my mother and we agreed this job isn't right for me, and i'm not desperate for the money, so I sent a message (not the best form of communication but the only way this place seems to do it) saying that 8 hour shifts with no breaks are no good for me and that I had prior obligations on Thursday, she says that she needs me to work Thursday, and I say no and that I don't want to work there anymore. 

I felt bad not giving her more notice but I would have worked the weekend if she asked, and if she would have actually given me notice (more than two days) then I wouldn't have taken this shift for my other job. If she'd at least offered me a break, just half an hour at a quiet time, I'd have tried to do something for her. 

But I can't work 8 hours standing up. Maybe I'm just weak. But I think people should have breaks, and I've had two or three shifts, I'm practically new, they just threw me in, didn't show me anything, then yelled a lot at everyone (not just me) and I don't know. Just awful. 

So now she sends me a text about how this this has like disrupted her business and how all hospitality people have to work 8+ hour shifts. 

I get that, and I've worked in places with 8 hour days and that was fine but it was at this place completely awful. 

But now I feel rotten. 

*Rant over*


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia - 8 hrs straight of work with no breaks is illegal. Depending on which industry you work in required break times will differ, but for the retail industry it is a 30-60 minute required unpaid meal break PLUS two 10 minute paid rest breaks (one each side of the main break). And it is illegal for them to request you work more than 5 hours straight (even if that's "just how it turns out" because it's busy - if they can't spare you for the required rest time, they need to hire more staff). So good on you for quitting, and frankly they're luck you didn't report them to the Fair Work Ombudsman. Don't feel bad!!


----------



## nyx

8 hours no break! Holy cow. You definatley done the right thing in leaving. Unless you were some type of machine lol. 

Ahh, im so.hungry but too lazy to cook something! :/


----------



## cowgirl928

nope im not plannin on blingin out the saddle at all. its the saddle i like to use for cow work because i just stick in it no matter where we might end up lol i use it for a lot of cuttin work. it actually has basket weave on most of the saddle and some flowers on the back as well as our family brand its all just so worn because the saddle is so old and used


----------



## gypsygirl

i used to go 12 hours at my old job with out a break....they treat their employees like sh!t.


----------



## poppy1356

Eh when I was 18 I regularly worked 16 hour days. I didn't have money for food so since I worked at a resort if I was there for breakfast and dinner I would get leftover buffet food for free. So I volunteered to work doubles whenever they would let me. I got a break just long enough to eat and that was twice in 16 hours. The first 8 hours I either worked at the desk or phones. Then switched. If I worked the desk I had to stand the entire time. I usually ate standing up too as there were only enough chairs in back for the people on phones. Some days I didn't get to switch to phones so I stood at the front desk for 16 hours. 

Almost everything was illegal but I didn't care. I made friends and we made it fun. I worked there just shy of a year. And I regularly put in 60-70 hour weeks voluntarily. There are times when I miss it.


----------



## WIRider

Saskia - 8 hours with no break at all is very illegal, I don't care what type of business it is. I worked in multiple restaraunts and retail establishments over the years. The retail places were good about schedule breaks and lunches, but in the restaraunt business, you can't really schedule things like that. Just have to kind of play it by ear depending on how things go. But, you are entitled to a break. Wherever I worked, if I worked an 8 hour shift, I got a total of 1 hour down time. usually two 15 minute breaks and a 1/2 hour break. Sometimes we were busy and I chose not to take the whole 15 or 30 minutes. But it was always available without question. And i have a hard time working for anyone that yells. If you can't handle the stress of being a supervisor or manager, get a different job. Yelling is never good for employees, it just creates more stress.

On a better note, all the paperwork is done and Mellzy is officially mine. I've been working on her with groundwork and respect (she has a bit of a space issue) and am hoping to get a saddle on her in a week or two. Question for all of you though. Do any of you have a favorite groundwork or excercises that are productive, but not repetative and boring for the horse? A majority of my experience is working with drafts, and the ground work I did with them was all designed around standing for harness, waiting to be hitched, and ignoring noises and movement behind and beside them, and ignoring vehicles. I'm sure those are all good, but are there any you all prefer for your horses? Mellzy is smart and stubborn, and pretty high energy.


----------



## poppy1356

Ground tying is a life saver. Leading, following on command, voice commands are also a must. Lizzy knows tons of words.


----------



## gypsygirl

poppy1356 said:


> Eh when I was 18 I regularly worked 16 hour days. I didn't have money for food so since I worked at a resort if I was there for breakfast and dinner I would get leftover buffet food for free. So I volunteered to work doubles whenever they would let me. I got a break just long enough to eat and that was twice in 16 hours. The first 8 hours I either worked at the desk or phones. Then switched. If I worked the desk I had to stand the entire time. I usually ate standing up too as there were only enough chairs in back for the people on phones. Some days I didn't get to switch to phones so I stood at the front desk for 16 hours.
> 
> Almost everything was illegal but I didn't care. I made friends and we made it fun. I worked there just shy of a year. And I regularly put in 60-70 hour weeks voluntarily. There are times when I miss it.


at least you got short breaks though ! i would go 12 hrs with out going to the bathroom..


----------



## poppy1356

It would really depend on the day. Since I worked at a large resort at the front desk on days that we would have over 500 check ins sometimes you couldn't take a break when the lines are going out the door and screaming children want to get to their room. And then the never ending angry, eggotistical, tourist making demands. But I could never go 12 hours without a bathroom break. I would have peed my pants in protest lol.


----------



## nyx

WI rider - what I like to do with my filly on the ground is flexion getting that nose into the shoulder, moving off me so backing up and engaging those hind quaters aswell as side passing. She is now almost completely desensitised to the saddle and I can lay across her back. I do some driving and to keep her engaged/interested ill lunge her over some trot poles or a small jump, walk her over/through obsticals in her own paddock, walk her over a tarp and wave it around plus rub it on her. Desensitising for me is a must, nothing worse when on a green newly broke horse and they spook at every second thing! Lol


----------



## Saskia

WIRider - Congrats on horse! 

Rosie is having a few space issues too. We got into an argument this morning about her spinning her butt towards me (I won though) :-( She's gotten pretty bad without any work but now I can go see her twice a day! 

How are you feeling today Nyx?

And I'm glad I quit my job, I just don't think its a good working atmosphere. Things will be a little tighter money wise but I won't be so stressed every minute of the week.


----------



## nyx

Lol me and my aunties horse got into a bit of an argument as well. She wasnt allowing me to catch her so we practised a little excersise where if she would turn I would chase her off and when she licked or lowered her head I stopped and she came to me.  

Im feeling ok, he comes home today and were going to try work on it, id love it to work and go back to how we were but im not stupid enough to.stick around if there is no change. 

I been getting sick from stress because of my job so im planning on leaving my job too! Just soooo hard to find something else!


----------



## Saskia

Hmm work is hard. Well not working itself, but finding the right place to work. 

There was a casual position available at a tack store I like... if only it wasn't an hour away :-(

Hey, does anyone know the name of those garden cart/wheel barrow things with two wheels and a handle and you pull them along?

The owner of where I now keep Rosie has one and its sooooo much better for the uneven ground (compared to a wheel barrow) and I want to get one but don't know their proper name? I tried cart, barrow etc.


----------



## riccil0ve

Saskia, is this it?










It's just a Rubbermaid wheelbarrow. =]

I understand the tough job thing. The job I just left was treating employees pretty bad. They were going to try and cut our breaks and we were all ready with our printouts from L&I saying it was illegal if he actually tried. I'm really glad I got out of there. It was awfully hard work for minimum wage and inconsistent, unreliable hours [production, we didn't work if product wasn't ordered, we started at 9am and went home when we were done]. Awful! I like having consistent checks. 

Nyx, in my experience, things have never "gone back," at least not for long. I hope that you can prove me wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Saskia

Na it was more cartish, although that might work. I don't know if we have Rubbermaid here though. 

It was more like this:










but with a single handle to pull along with, and wider and flatter and had a more straight stand and good wheels. The women got it as a gift :-( so she doesn't know where to get it.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Poppy - totally agree with your groundwork tips, voice cues are invaluable!!

I'm very much for working as hard as you can when you love your job and your employer shows you respect and acknowledges the hard work you put in (not necessarily financially, a thank you will do!). But accepting poor working conditions all the time, no matter what the job, sets you up to be exploited, and it also undermines about 150 years of good work put in by people from all walks of life to improve working conditions - we don't want to go back to the Victorian cotton mills (or work in Chinese-style sweat shops!). Work hard, work smart, be enthusiastic but never let your employer take you for granted.


----------



## riccil0ve

Ahh, then I am no help. I will say that I love the Rubbermaid wheelbarrows, the wheels aren't as weak as they look. We used the HECK out of our wheelbarrows at the barn I worked at, and they lasted for quite some time.


----------



## nyx

Saskia - Store Locator - Bunnings Warehouse

Yeh I can only hope it does get fixed. But time shall tell


----------



## poppy1356

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Poppy - totally agree with your groundwork tips, voice cues are invaluable!!
> 
> I'm very much for working as hard as you can when you love your job and your employer shows you respect and acknowledges the hard work you put in (not necessarily financially, a thank you will do!). But accepting poor working conditions all the time, no matter what the job, sets you up to be exploited, and it also undermines about 150 years of good work put in by people from all walks of life to improve working conditions - we don't want to go back to the Victorian cotton mills (or work in Chinese-style sweat shops!). Work hard, work smart, be enthusiastic but never let your employer take you for granted.


Haha actually I was just telling my boyfriend I would be totally fine with staying home and cooking and cleaning lol. He would just have to eat what I cook lol.


----------



## riccil0ve

poppy1356 said:


> Haha actually I was just telling my boyfriend I would be totally fine with staying home and cooking and cleaning lol. He would just have to eat what I cook lol.


I keep trying to convince my boyfriend that supporting me as a housewife/stay at home mom is a brilliant idea, but he isn't so keen on accepting, lol.

I'll put on some pearls and heels to vacuum the house. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Saskia

I'm looking at two houses (for me) today. 

Neither sound right, I've been keeping my eye out for over a month now and still nothing good. I looked in the local paper today and saw that my landlord is advertising the other room in our place (surprise!). I don't think its big enough for three (sometimes four) people, especially when the current one has his GF over every weekend (which makes 5 in a three bedroom house). 

My room is so tiny that I have half my stuff in the lounge room, and flatmate just smokes all the time and the places reeks of meat, some people might be into it but I'm not. When I moved in they're all like "oh he's a buddhist" and I thought cool, but it seems he's only like that when the landlord is looking (he wants it to be like an "alternative" place), because buddhists aren't meant to be like him at all, they're all "no harm to sentient creatures" - not eating meat for every meal and smoking all the time. 

Anyway, these two places are same price, but I don't know how good they are. Both are okay with my dog though, I'll check it out.

I know I am being picky, but its where I live, I want to be picky. I don't mind living with meat eaters who like make a chicken curry or something, but I don't want roasted and fried meat multiple times a day, it just smells completely awful, I feel sick half the time, and if its not that its the cigarette smoke that is virtually right under my window. 

I'm glad Rosie is close now... less stress but since moving here its difficulty after difficulty. 

I keep trying to be positive though. Sorry that all my posts are so negative. 

On another note where I keep Rosie, the owner has the most gorgeous Arab mare ever. I'll take a pic one day but it won't do her justice. Apparently she has great breeding from this cool stud that her friend owned, and one christmas she gave her this mare as a gift! She's so sweet and beautiful!

I'm at the library now not studying. Just a status update as I am majorly procrastinating.


----------



## poppy1356

One summer I lived in a studio with 3 other roommates. I ended up kicking two out after a few weeks but it was still me and my friend from daycare as babies. The apartment was 400sq ft with a mini kitchen, bathroom, then main room/bedroom. Our beds were set up hotel style lol. That was one of the best summers I had. We shared everything and it was literally one big party lol. We wern't allowed to renew the lease so we couldn't stay past summer though lol. I really miss those days.


----------



## nyx

Saskia move to orange there is a mine here! Rent is hard to find though Lol but all I see in the paper is jobs for the mine. But I worked there once and I wont work there again unless I get offered a more stable work load. Other than like a week a month, was ridiculous! 

I wish nyx paid me to annoy her 8 hours a day!


----------



## poppy1356

I want to be a housewife to my two fur babies :lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

poppy1356 said:


> Haha actually I was just telling my boyfriend I would be totally fine with staying home and cooking and cleaning lol. He would just have to eat what I cook lol.


Haha, with me I keep insisting I do everything and he keeps insisting he should do everything. He wants to be the main breadwinner AND the cook/housekeeper, but _everyone_ knows I make a better spaghetti bolognese (of course!) and my earning capacity is greater so I feel I should be doing everything. Except the cleaning - he's welcome to that, I'm terribly messy and he's improved a lot over the years I've known him. Even then, I keep insisting I hang out the clothes (it's one of the few 'romantic' chores ).


----------



## Saskia

I think I'd be okay being a "house-wife" too. But I wouldn't like it if he felt that all the money he earned was *his* even though i was staying at home cooking, cleaning and looking after children. I think that could be a problem. I'd want a wage of sorts. 

So I looked at the two places today. Neither was good :-( 

The first one was this weird guy and he had this house which was pretty small. He was a builder and in his 40s and he was trying to turn the downstairs (without windows) into like a travellers place to stay, or granny flat. Bit weird. And the room was just as small as mine. Just didn't click. 

The second one was well... not right. Like I'm not an overly politically passionate person, I have my beliefs and if you don't believe them fine, believe whatever you want just be nice to everyone and don't force them on me, that's my theory. But this guy started complaining about our PM and saying how it was awful how she was pro-abortion, pro-gay marriage and anti-family. And he was super passionate about all these things. I'm pro-gay whatever (sorta), I'm not exactly pro-abortion, but I'm certainly not anti-abortion and I'm not particularly fussed about family/marriage etc. So such a sort of "hate" for our PM and these beliefs were shocking. 

Then he started going on how he didn't want people bringing home random guys/girls, which was fine enough I guess but then he said he has imposed a no male - female in bedroom room together. I mean what kind of place is this where you pay rent (not dirt cheap either) and you can't have a member of the opposite sex in your room? 

And a no alcohol in house rule, I don't drink but I don't want anyone saying I can't, you know?

Anyway, nice house though :-( 

So stuck here. 

And my landlord is renting out the other room so its going to become super crowded and I'll have no space ever. 

Rosie was alright though  New place seems brilliant. 

I got scratched by a rabbit and am now bleeding :-(


----------



## Saskia

And I just realised I like blog my entire life on here and I'm sure no one is interested... so I'm going to stop that. 

Sorry!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Noooo! We all do that (me especially!) and I find your story entertaining, especially the whole search-for-agistment theme 

ETA: Oh yeah, and both those places...NUP. First one dodgy, second one...GAH! Like being stuck in a taxi with a religious fundamentalist taxidriver, _every day_. No thank you!


----------



## nyx

I agree! I like everyones stories and well sometimes I feel this is the only place to express myself. 

Cant say I would have felt very safe in any of those two houses you looked at either lol. 

Is anyone else getting these crazy winds today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Yup! But its often windy here. 

I'm thinking about moving my desk to next to my bed... would that work do you think? Or is that weird?


----------



## Saranda

I was extremely happy when I moved to an apartment where I could get two separated rooms - now my bed, a drawing desk, a bookshelf and a couple of small cabinets are in my bedroom, and all the other stuff, including my desk and the pc are in the other room. I love being able not to hear the electric noise the pc makes during the night and not having it right by where I sleep, and I also love being able to isolate my cats when they get wild as I try to get some sleep.


----------



## poppy1356

You're lucky to have a desk, I really need one. As of now I sit on the floor at my coffee table to do homework. And then my dog thinks I am now her bed and the computer and books are her toys...


----------



## Saranda

I have completed the plan for my birthday barn party competitions, have made a "dressage test" for groundwork (have to draw the diagram still), have ordered some prize ribbons and novelty money from ebay, gotta print out diplomas, check the approximate time the horseback games will take, invite our farrier (she's a fun loving lady) to be our "dressage judge" and arrange the weather to be nice.  Almost everything is set now.


----------



## WIRider

Saranda said:


> I have completed the plan for my birthday barn party competitions, have made a "dressage test" for groundwork (have to draw the diagram still), have ordered some prize ribbons and novelty money from ebay, gotta print out diplomas, check the approximate time the horseback games will take, invite our farrier (she's a fun loving lady) to be our "dressage judge" and arrange the weather to be nice.  Almost everything is set now.


When you figure out how to "arrange the weather" you'll have to teach me that trick.


----------



## gypsygirl

that sounds super fun saranda !

i wish i had a desk too, i sit at my very tiny kitchen table which is full of my roomates crap haha


----------



## Saskia

I bought my desk for $15 and then repainted it. It folds. Its weird but I like it. 

I just moved it and I am unsure how to feel about it.


----------



## poppy1356

Yea we don't have a kitchen table either lol. We don't have room. Our apartment is this weird floor plan that has all this completely unusable space between the kitchen and living room and washer/dryer. It is enough space to put a table or desk but then because of how everything is laid out it would put the table in the middle of the room. Grrr. Who comes up with these ridiculous floor plans that add footage but not anything usuable....


----------



## gypsygirl

lol sounds weird ! 

my palce is very small but also very open, the kitchen, dining room, and living room are all one room. the kitchen table is really an outdoor table that i bought on craigslist. i really like it though, its wood and tile and came with four matching chairs. it would be totally fine to study on if my roomate didnt have so much stuff. she is an impulse buyer and is pretty messy. she also moved from living in a house to living in a tiny two bedroom apartment so she has way more stuff than she needs haha. i am a total minimalist !


----------



## WIRider

Well, I guess I'm just lucky to live in a house with 1900 square feet, my own office, and plenty of space. No, i'm not bragging  Just don't forget that I am the oldest person in here. You'll all get what you want, but not without work. I have to say that it's actually refreshing hearing you all talk about fighting through jobs you don't really like to make ends meet, or re-organizing your budget to take care of the important stuff. Gives me hope for future generations.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

My place is pretty tiny too - a small living/dining/bedroom, with a little kitchen and a bathroom tacked on. Very cramped, especially when I have the clotheshorse in the living room drying out my washing. And because it's Sydney I pay $300 a week, and it turns out that's a good bit less than the girl across the hall pays for exactly the same space except she doesn't have a living room window! Real estate market here is crazy...

So is the horse market actually, judging by the price of some average looking horses directly off the track. QLD and SA are way more reasonably priced for the horse market...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

We have a pretty decent house, I really can't complain about space, but it IS very oddly laid out. The rooms in the basement are a little too small to do anything but bedrooms and we can't rearrange anything without MAJOR renovations (moving a staircase, moving all the ductwork, moving plumbing) so we're going to just keep it the way it is. It's a little frustrating though, because Kevin's parents gave us their pool table - very sweet of them, but we have absolutely NOWHERE big enough to put it. 

Kevin wants to build a room on top of our garage but I kind of have moral qualms about that... is that weird? We're just two people, with no plans on having kids, and we live in a five bedroom house. (Granted, two of those five are pathetically small, but still) It seems like if we've got the money for something like that (which we don't, but Kevin hopes it will happen someday) it feels like we should donate it to starving kids somewhere or something. 

Though I suppose Kevin supports my desires to have a horse, I should support his desire for a pool table...?


----------



## Saskia

1900 square feet! 

So I measured my room and worked it out and its about 85 square feet. 2.8mx3m. 

I share the lounge room (which I don't ever use because its full of all his stuff), kitchen and bathroom. Plus there is no yard for my dog. 

All up its $145 a week including electricity which is fairly decent but the room is just so tiny, and the phone reception is really, really poor. Like can't even hold a call. 

I just want my old bed back!


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh let him have his room lol. My friend when in highschool renovated the attic of their garage and turned it into her bedroom, so not unheard of at all.


----------



## poppy1356

Saskia said:


> 1900 square feet!
> 
> So I measured my room and worked it out and its about 27 square feet. 2.8mx3m.
> 
> I share the lounge room (which I don't ever use because its full of all his stuff), kitchen and bathroom. Plus there is no yard for my dog.
> 
> All up its $145 a week including electricity which is fairly decent but the room is just so tiny, and the phone reception is really, really poor. Like can't even hold a call.
> 
> I just want my old bed back!


I'm pretty sure my bed is 27 square feet :shock:


----------



## Saskia

Yeah lol I just worked that out in my head. I was like... nooooo, not right. 

**** metric to imperial, I need to multiply before multiplying.


----------



## Failbhe

Ugh there are just SO MANY THINGS we wanted to do to this house and so far we've hardly done anything. It still feels like we're renters in somebody else's house. Oh well... at least we HAVE a house, right? I shouldn't complain.


----------



## poppy1356

haha yes, I would love a house right now. Every night I have to listen to neighbors makes me hate people just a little more. And I would like to just push my dog out the door, not walk it two blocks so she can potty.


----------



## Saskia

I think I like my desk where it is, its like a night table almost. I think when I clean my room I'll take a picture and get opinions. 

The annoying thing is that with share housing, or at least at my (our) age, you tend to live in your bedrooms. So what would be a bearable bedroom for just sleeping, is a lot more difficult when its also your main study and storage for everything you own. Makes me wish I didn't have two saddles


----------



## WIRider

Failbhe said:


> Ugh there are just SO MANY THINGS we wanted to do to this house and so far we've hardly done anything. It still feels like we're renters in somebody else's house. Oh well... at least we HAVE a house, right? I shouldn't complain.


I can completely understand that. We've lived in our house for 5 years, and I had a 5 year plan for making some renovations and reselling. Now it's become my 8-10 year plan, depending on the housing market around here. My wife has been repainting rooms as she decides on what color she wants in what room. Weve had the front porch and back deck redone. Mostly because we were given a hot tub and needed to make a place for it. I'm in the process of fencing in the backyard to make it more appealing to families with kids or dogs. It needs new siding, new windows, and we want to redo the floors on the second floor. They are hardwood, but had carpet over them. One room even had the padding glued down, so it's all a work in progress. But I'm hoping that once we get the fence and siding up I can either take out a loan against the house to do the windows, or sell it for enough to make a down payment on a different property. Guess we'll see.


----------



## poppy1356

For the hardwood floors you don't have to redo them. My dad's country house is all wood floors. When he was getting ready to sell he redid them. But it was a process that basically sands it down a bit and polishes them to look finished. I think there might be something on them but not sure. And it was a fraction of the cost of redoing the floor. It really looks nice. Took most of the kicks and stuff out and these were floors that had been put in over 40 years ago.


----------



## Failbhe

Haha 5 year plans almost never work! Kevin said that we were going to redo our kitchen (a pretty major reno, knocking out a wall etc) within 5-8 years. It's now our 8th year here, and he's freaking out that he didn't keep his promise. It's ok! I would love a new kitchen, sure, but life very rarely goes according to plan!


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> For the hardwood floors you don't have to redo them. My dad's country house is all wood floors. When he was getting ready to sell he redid them. But it was a process that basically sands it down a bit and polishes them to look finished. I think there might be something on them but not sure. And it was a fraction of the cost of redoing the floor. It really looks nice. Took most of the kicks and stuff out and these were floors that had been put in over 40 years ago.


That's the plan. That's my version of redoing the floors. I was going to do it myself, but for not a whole more than what it would cost me to rent the equipment, I can hire a professional. He's on the low end price-wise, but I've seen his work, and it looks great. The plan is to sand down the floors enough to take out the scratches and stuff, put on a sealer, then a coat of polyurethane to protect it from future scratches.


----------



## Saskia

I'd just be happy to own a house. 

I've never lived in a house I/we've owned.


----------



## Saskia

So my mum calls me and is like "why aren't you at the library" and guilted me into going and study. 

I know I should be doing it but I was perfectly happy to write off today as I need to clean and tidy and stuff. But now I can't because I feel guilty and have to go study. 

All I do is sit there and go on here or somewhere else most of the time. I don't have a clue what I am writing. 

Blah. I had plans.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I should always be studying.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia said:


> I'd just be happy to own a house.
> 
> I've never lived in a house I/we've owned.


Me neither, Saskia. It would be nice to be able to really create a home, that you knew you were going to be in for years and years, rather than having to move on every few years... My boyfriend wants us to start saving for a deposit once I move down, I'm thinking I want somewhere away from the city where I can eventually keep some chickens and horses and dogs, and a pony for the kids. And someone can grow a vege garden (but not me, I kill plants just with my presence).

Haha, I was always studying so I could give myself a reason not to do housework!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

WIRider, just make sure you wear a really good dust _and _fume mask when you're sanding the floors (especially if you're using a power sander, which I assume you are unless you're my dad and think you're living in the 19th century). Some old floors were treated with creosote to prevent insect damage - you really don't want to be getting that stuff in your lungs.


----------



## nyx

Im bored.


----------



## poppy1356

I'm procrastinating


----------



## nyx

Haha, and why is that?


----------



## poppy1356

Have to study 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I'm at the library!!!!! Finally!!!!!

I feel like texting everyone I know so they don't claim I don't study. 

It's not even my library lol. 

My university is 500km so I just go to other uni/tafe libraries and pretend I go there. 

I got tough with Rosie today. I was like *aaarrgh get out of my space* and she was like *OMG! you're a actually a crazy lion!!!* or something to that effect.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia, I assume you can access your university's online journal database from anywhere?

I used to work at the university library, most of the other students in my class visited maybe 3 times in the whole time they were at uni (it was a practical degree, though). I loved it, once I finished work I'd grab a few books (usually _totally_ unrelated to my degree) and sit in a corner reading until closing time. I've always hung round libraries, I'm a total nerd and bookworm


----------



## Saskia

I've always hung around libraries too! 

Well not so much now, but as a kid/teenager I always did, and places where there were nice libraries. 

Yeah I can access it online, and I can just read the books in these libraries too which is good.

So I'm planning on building a wheelbarrow/cart thing, like I mentioned earlier. I am kind of broke.. so I am thinking I can just make my own. 

So a few weeks ago I found a big orange box and then today I was driving and I found this sort of trolley base wheel axis metal thing. So if some how I can combine them I shall make my own little manure barrow thing. I'll take some pics later and maybe you can give me some ideas on how to combine them.... I don't think duct tape's gonna cut it this time.


----------



## nyx

Do you have a drill and tec screws? Doing stuff like that is kind of part of my trade lol 

We have to make shift stuff all the time to get our job done.


----------



## Saskia

I have a screwdriver with multiple heads, a handful of screws, scissors and a small amount of twine. 

I feel I may need to get some more tools to complete this project.


----------



## Saranda

Proud of my boy again - he expressed willingness to play with me in the pastures, with the rest of the herd nearby and we had a nice, short libery session with a wonderful rear (by cue) and cantering side by side through the herd. I love it when he is so eager to be with me and have a pleasant time.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda, aren't those times some of the best? I love liberty work, Brock and I have ridiculous amounts of fun doing it and it really helps build mutual trust. I used to set up little jumps in the arena and we'd jump them side-by-side, we'd play follow-the-leader and then I'd lead him (without a leadrope obviously) to all the spots in the arena he didn't like going usually and giving him scratches there. Then he'd trot and canter circles around me as if I were lungeing him and we'd race each other or play around with a ball. I think I love it as much as I love riding!


----------



## Saranda

It is wonderful indeed, and it builds not only trust, but also liking to each other and the ability to have fun, with no obligations to fulfil this or that training goal. I am also learning to feel this way when we are actually training, because it helps Snickers to loosen up and have good times even when we are doing hard work. If I perceive it as hard work myself, Snickers then immediately finds it...boring.


----------



## nyx

Aw that sounds like so much fun! I must try that with nyx, she would be all for it being so young and cheeky still.. 
Had to lead her across a small gully today and she was a bit hesitant to cross so I went first and she got about half through it and decided to jump the rest. Scared the living hell out of me cause I thought she was trying to jump in my bloody arms!! But whenever me and stood next to me and had a huge sigh lol cracked me up. 

Saskia I think you may need a drill the screwdriver will get you through the plastic but it wont be fun going through the metal unless it has some little convenient pilot holes in it.


----------



## Saranda

I was just reading through the annimal communicators thread. A quick thought - maybe it's just me, but I really feel that any horse (or other animal) owner learns also this kind of communication with their animal if only they keep their heart open and allow themselves to believe. For instance, I often explain something that I do with Snickers by "He said that...", even if it is not apparent by his body language. An example - he was being unruly in the lead line and refusing to canter, so...I took off his halter. Because he said that he is a bit stiff that day and the rope is too short for him to canter comfortably. As soon as I did that, he picked up a canter, but not to run away - he just started cantering around me with a "See, I told ya!" look in his face. And I think that all of us can do that, because trust between a horse and a human has to come from all sides - we also have to trust our instincts to learn how to speak with them. And not only by movement. 

You may add this to your "bat-crazy" folder, but hey, I'm always been fey and proud of it.


----------



## Saskia

Rosie has decided she wants to be my best friend now, she follows me everywhere (even leaving her food) and neighs to me when I come and go. I think she's a little lonely because she's never really been in a paddock alone before, but she has three horses just over the fence so I think she'll be fine. 

I'm looking at another house tomorrow - sounds incredibly promising. Its a little granny flat with kitchen/bathroom and stuff, so no more flatmates! Hopefully it works out but I'm not going to be too optimistic. 

First day of work today and it was good.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> It is wonderful indeed, and it builds not only trust, but also liking to each other and the ability to have fun, with no obligations to fulfil this or that training goal. I am also learning to feel this way when we are actually training, because it helps Snickers to loosen up and have good times even when we are doing hard work. If I perceive it as hard work myself, Snickers then immediately finds it...boring.


Yep! And as soon as Brock finds something boring, he becomes BIG trouble, very sullen and stubborn and backward. So when riding I try and make it fun for him, give him little puzzles, or just ask him for his really big trot. I think he was always difficult to get trotting partially because his trot is so big and springy people tended to pull him back into an on-the-forehand slow, flat trot (no thanks!). It's such a pity because his natural trot is really showy with a snappy action, and he loves showing off. He's only lazy and nappy (and likely to buck) when he's not having fun, so I just let him trot how he likes without interfering (it's super-easy to sit or rise to, it just feels very big and fast, and maybe some people don't like that but I love the feeling of power and lightness that he has when he does it). After that, he's easy as anything to ride for the rest of the session and his ears go from pinned back to pricked forward, his back lifts, whole head carriage is proud, he responds to what i ask him to do and he's a completely different horse.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers is the same in this! He was taught as a youngster to trot sloooow and low, with no hind-leg power at all, so, as he has now discovered how awesome is to burst out in that wide and powerful trot, it is something I can offer to him as a way to have fun and wind out some excess mental tension after a harder exercise or something he finds boring.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yep! As much as I love TBs, after years of riding them almost exclusively, I've decided I'm not particularly keen on their trot (love their gallop though LOL). I like a big action - height + forward, with lots of snap and power. So as soon as I discovered Brock actually moved like that I was so happy!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia, that's awesome news about Rosie! Things seem to be really improving with her - perhaps it was the fact she didn't like the other place where she was agisted either?

Hope the granny flat turns out to be good!


----------



## phoebeeliza

Well hello! I've been playing around on the forum a bit lately so I thought I'd pop in here and say hi to my peers. I've been riding for about 12ish years and just bought my first horse, a draft x renamed Honey. I ride English but don't really compete anymore, mostly just hacking out on trails. My latest goals are to get into endurance riding, and to train Honey to drive. We'll see how those work out... oh, and I am 20 by the way, and working in customer service while enjoying a semester off from college. Nice to make everyone's acquaintance!


----------



## gypsygirl

i have such a bad headache right now =[ my car got rear ended driving to school today. luckily me and the car are both pretty much fine, but there is some damage/paint loss on my back bumper.


----------



## gypsygirl

phoebeeliza said:


> Well hello! I've been playing around on the forum a bit lately so I thought I'd pop in here and say hi to my peers. I've been riding for about 12ish years and just bought my first horse, a draft x renamed Honey. I ride English but don't really compete anymore, mostly just hacking out on trails. My latest goals are to get into endurance riding, and to train Honey to drive. We'll see how those work out... oh, and I am 20 by the way, and working in customer service while enjoying a semester off from college. Nice to make everyone's acquaintance!


welcome =]


----------



## Failbhe

Welcome, Phoebeleeza!

Well, I had my first ever English riding lesson yesterday. It was fun... though I'm pretty sore this morning! Somehow I used completely different muscles than I do Western riding... Since I don't have a trailer, I rode one of the instructor's horses, a dopey paint named Private (from the penguin in Madagascar). He was sweet but LAY-ZEE! Anyway I'm going to go back next week, I really enjoyed it.

In other news, I had one of the worst rides ever on my horse Wyn this morning. Apparently the old horse down the road was the SCARIEST THING EVER and she had to stop, balk, snort, dance, and generally be a pain in the butt. We rode that exact same route the day before yesterday and she was fine. :evil: The wind was coming from a different direction though, maybe she couldn't smell him the first time...? Anyway. She was frustrated, I was frustrated, and it just plain sucked. She didn't actually buck or rear but it felt like she was on that edge. Gah.

There's a group trail ride on the 22nd that I'd really like to go to, but not if she's going to freak out around other horses like she did today. Sigh :?


----------



## poppy1356

Lizzy snorts, and prances around horses we come across while riding. They don't have to be strangers either, but if they are in our group she's fine. I think she just gets territorial of her "herd".


----------



## Failbhe

Wyn was borderline out of control. A few times I got off and walked her around and was able to calm her a little bit, but it was a very unpleasant experience for both of us. If it was just a look, snort, and keep going, I wouldn't care... anyway. We'll do some more rides in the next few days and see how it goes.


----------



## poppy1356

When I took Lizzy out alone not to long ago she was very spooky. I had the reins so tight we are talking chin tucked to the neck, any looser and she would have bolted. We only got a few blocks and I turned around, it wasn't going to end well. Some days she is just spookier than others, it's strange. But she always does better with another horse.


----------



## Saskia

Welcome pheobeeliza!

Are you okay GYpsy? Car accidents can really shake you up.

Faibhe, that doesn't sound like fun, but she's never going to get better if you never ride with others.


----------



## gypsygirl

i thought i was totally fine, but my headache has been getting worse and worse all day =[


----------



## Failbhe

Oh I'll definitely keep riding, no worries about that! I just hate it when we have days that feel like a GIANT step backwards.


----------



## Annanoel

Gypsy! I think you may live by me? A new girl just got hired at the Jimmy Johns by me, as a driver and she has horses? LOL that would be too funny! I hope you feel better soon, I'll have to catch on the thread when I have more time!


----------



## WIRider

Gypsy, you might want to see if the other person's insurance will cover you visiting a chiropractor. I got rear-ended shortly after college and had a headache for 3 days after before I went in to a chiropractor. The accident had pushed my vertebrae out of alignment and was pinching a nerve causing my headache. Got adjusted, took a nap, and the headache was gone.


----------



## Saskia

Its always good to go a doctor after an accident even if its just for insurance purposes later on.


----------



## gypsygirl

Annanoel said:


> Gypsy! I think you may live by me? A new girl just got hired at the Jimmy Johns by me, as a driver and she has horses? LOL that would be too funny! I hope you feel better soon, I'll have to catch on the thread when I have more time!


where do you live ?


----------



## gypsygirl

WIRider said:


> Gypsy, you might want to see if the other person's insurance will cover you visiting a chiropractor. I got rear-ended shortly after college and had a headache for 3 days after before I went in to a chiropractor. The accident had pushed my vertebrae out of alignment and was pinching a nerve causing my headache. Got adjusted, took a nap, and the headache was gone.


ya im gonna call them, i got all the ladies info. i want to see if they will pay to fix up my car as its a little banged up, luckily no serious damage though.


----------



## nyx

Oh gypsy I hope your insurance covers you! 

Pretty sure I want a second horse now after a second one has been at home for me to work. But NO I cant. :/


----------



## Saskia

My rug came today!

Two horses is a lot. 

Especially with summer coming and people predicting a drought-y one.


----------



## nyx

I know! And god I hope they arent predicting another drought!!  

But if everything works out and I end up moving into the house where nyx is kept I will have 100 acres to play with. So not untill then I wont think of another horse.  and maybe buy a roundyard and get a little private agistment happening.


----------



## Roperchick

> i have such a bad headache right now =[ my car got rear ended driving to school today. Luckily me and the car are both pretty much fine, but there is some damage/paint loss on my back bumper.


welcome to the family!

i got rearended tuesday morning...my back bumper is soooo messed up right now....

plus i smashed my shoulder into the window when he rammed me (my car got pushed forward a goot 7-8 feet)

you should probably go to the doctor tonight for it....i didnt think i got hurt right after but now...3 days later im stinkin sore


----------



## poppy1356

If there is one thing I learned from all my car accidents, if it's not your fault go to the doctor immediately. And make sure you have a police report and call your insurance company immediately.

There are so many people that do not understand the amount of damage being rearended at only 5mph will do to your car. With today's car there is practically no such thing as a fender bender. My back bumper would cost at least $800 to replace, too many sensors, cracked or smashed it's the same outcome.

I will never deny an ambulance ever again. And never tell a doctor you are feeling better. It will bite you in the end.


----------



## Roperchick

^^ yerp... at least the insurance part...first person i called after i got hit was my mom. shes a name holder on my insurance so she got it all started, and as soon as i got the report from the cop i was still on the phone with her so i gave her the report number.....

of course...i cant get my car fixed till next saturday...and i didnt go to the ACC (ER on post) which is my bad but all theyll do is give me quarters haha


----------



## Saskia

I was in an accident a few years back a car rear ended me doing about 40km/h and it completely wrote off my car. 

I was in a bit of shock and went home with a headache. Anyway my mother contacted a solicitor in order to see if we could sue for the value of the car and the woman told me to go to the doctor immediately. She said, later, that whenever you have an accident you should always go to the doctor as soon as possible. Not just to get checked out but also to leave a paper trail of your injuries in case you ever need it. 

I ended up getting a little money, more than the car was worth but most of it was for medical/trauma sort of thing. 

So the thing is always go to the doctor after an accident.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hope you're feeling a bit better, Gypsy - and, yep, go to the docs and get everything documented for future reference.

Agh, I've put ads up for Brock on 5 major websites (4 of them specialising in horses) and so far nothing except one random scammer. I know I'm being impatient and it's only been a few days but there have been around 250 views in total on the ads and not one has even emailed asking for more info. Just gotta be patient, I know, but...bah. 

I'm not in a huge hurry to sell him but it's almost a bit upsetting that no one's shown interest lol. He's certainly better than most of the other horses in coastal NSW being advertised for his money. $2,200 barely gets you a funky looking direct-off-the-track TB over this way. Saw an unbroken 4yo TB going for not much less - I mean, Brock has a decent level of education under saddle, he's just not a horse for beginners or people new to handling/ownership. And he's shinier than any of the other horses, so nyah


----------



## Saskia

Selling a horse is tricky. 

Oh and I am moving house! Excited... hope it works, a bit apprehensive.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yaaay! The granny flat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Mum always sold our horses and I would always chuck a tantrum lol. Although I wish you goodluck in selling Brock and hope he goes to the best of homes! 

Great news saskia! Is this the new place without room mates?


----------



## Saskia

Yes, no more flatmates!

Its like a granny flat next to someone's house. Really tiny, but bigger than my room. And I can have my dog. 

I'm a bit worried about my dog though, they have a cat flap and I don't want her to go in their house and wee and poo everywhere or something awful.


----------



## nyx

Thats fantastic. 
and yes your dog going through the door would be just a tad awkward lol


----------



## Saranda

Congrats on moving! Maybe you can lock the cat flap somehow? 

Evil, and how are you feeling about selling Brock? I guess I couldn't cope easily with such a decision myself...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I'm fine until I see him, then I get a bit choked up and feel like I'm abandoning him. But not too bad, I bred and sold budgies for years. I just want him to go to a good home where he'll be cared for and his quirks understood. The goodbye will be tough though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

It can be really sad. Are you sure you want to sell him?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Have to, no choice. Well there is a choice lol, but in the end I want to be with my partner in Victoria and would do literally anything to have that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

You can't bring him?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I won't be able to afford him, going to have a significant drop in income and I'm struggling as it is at the moment.

When do you move into your new place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I'm so sad for you having to sell your horse :-( 

I was thinking about selling Rosie before because of money/time. It sucks. 

Well my landlord needs two weeks notice here so probably in two weeks if that is good with the new landlord. Its understandable but I was hoping he'd be okay with a little less notice, as I've only been here a few weeks and moved in temporarily, as he is a friend of my mothers. But I think he is pretty strapped for cash at the moment...so its alright. I wish I could move a little earlier but I'm not in that great of a financial situation. Who knows though, the place might be too alluring and I might move early!

I'm half thinking just to move early anyway...would be so much better for study and such to have my own peaceful space.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh I know what you mean. I used to live in a big share house, and before that a big family. Sometimes a bit of peace and quiet can be very hard to get! lol.

Yeah I'm sad too, more for Brock than me. I'm really worried that despite my best efforts he'll end up someplace bad one day. I'd feel like I betrayed him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Poor Doom :-( 

I wish I could offer advice but I can't, I've always had the same worries. 

Some of you may remember my post a few days ago about me being broke and wanting to make a wheelbarrow/cart thing but lacking materials to make it. 

Well I made it. It may not look like much but I can assure it is, in person, super cool. It's surprisingly sturdy and I am very happy with my 100% free cart thing.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That's awesome!! I want one for cleaning my house now LOL. Great bit of DIY there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

On another note, maybe you guys can give a bit of advice. 

Rosie isn't settling in too well at her new place. 

She's in a private paddock with not a lot of grass so I've been leaving hay out for her in the little shelter thing. When I'm there she digs into it like she's starving, but won't eat any when I'm not there, I put some outside the shelter and she still won't eat it. As far as I can tell she just stands at the gate or trots up and down the fence line. 

There are three horses in a neighbouring paddock (they can touch noses), but they can walk out of view, and another horse a paddock over, so she isn't totally alone. 

But I'm just concerned she's not eating enough, and she just isn't happy. Do you think she'll settle in over time or is this a long term problem?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Some horses take a little longer to settle. Star did, she took a few days to start eating properly and weeks to stop neighing, and quite a few other horses were the same. Did Rosie have buddies at her old place? She may be worried about where they've all gone. Is there any reason why she's being kept in a private paddock and would it be possible to have her in a small group or even with just one companion if she fails to settle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

She had two horses at the last place with her, but they weren't really friends. 

They only have private paddock agistment here for one horse.

It's just a small property and they rent out two of their 1 acres paddocks to people, and keep their three horses in their own 3 acre paddock. No one there wants to share paddocks or anything like that, so its not really an option to have her with another horse.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hmmm...non-horse companion animal perhaps? Would they allow it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Doubt it.. and even if they did I'm not really in the position to buy some kind of animal I'll have to be responsible for indefinitely. 

If I bought another horse...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Well hopefully she settles in after a little while!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

I wonder if there's anybody in the area looking for a place to keep their goat/alpaca/pony? It might be a long shot but you never know... would the people who own the place allow that?

For quite a while I had my horse in the back (grass) pasture, and my minis in the dry lot in the front. There was a single fence in between them so they could still sniff each other, see each other (for the most part) and socialize, but Wyn was SO much happier once I let them all run together.


----------



## missmeg

Hey Guys! I'm Meg! I recently moved from sunny FL to Philly. So far I love it here, aside from having to sell my horse and leave home I'm trying to find a place to ride close-ish to me but everything seems to be at least an hour or more away(I'm about 15 minutes outside the city) or lessons are about $55 and up for an hour a week. I ride western, always have, but everything up here is some kinda English. I'm not opposed to learning a new discipline, heck i think it would be fun! I'm just not looking for snooty stuck up show barns where it'll cost me an arm and a leg to maintain time in the saddle. 

SO! if anyone knows of any places to ride in the Philly area that might be a good fit, I'm all ears!


----------



## Saskia

Hi Meg! Welcome, I hope you find somewhere soon. 

I don't think the owner wants any other animals on the property, but if Rosie doesn't settle soon I'll talk to her about options. Maybe even just turning her out with her horses for part of the day?

I've been thinking a lot this morning, I'm rather reminiscent. 

At our age, do you guys ever feel, I don't know how to explain it. But I was thinking about how I am, and to be honest a lot of my hang-ups and fears and I don't know, ways of being, are left over from high school, and the not so good times there. And I was thinking high school really messes us up. 

Now I'm an adult and I've long left it behind and never looked back really. People there who were so important to me, I haven't seen for years. None of it matters anymore but I'm still that person, I'm not someone else. And I haven't built a life, I don't know how to be in this world. I feel like I'm in between worlds - somewhere between the past and the real life I haven't seem to have started yet. 

Anyway, my question was, is this just something I am feeling, or an experience shared by our age group?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hmm, I was home schooled so thankfully avoided the hell that is highschool. I would have been so awkward, it was bad enough when I was in early primary and everyone used to laugh at me because I was interested in different stuff to them. Well, the girls did anyway. Didn't have huge trouble transitioning to uni - although I've never been popular, except when people need homework help LOL.

Something a bit funny and random (and probably explaining why I'm not popular  ). Today I have received no likes on my posts here. I assume most people would think: "Hmm, mustn't have posted anything really worthwhile and helpful today." My first thought: "****, the 'like' function mustn't be working properly today!" :mrgreen:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

I keep to myself ALOT because of highschool. And well that is because in years 7-9 and part of year 10 I kinda hung with a bunch of seriously stuck up snotty nose girls and all they did was gossip behind their 'best friends' backs. Like very nasty stuff and make the whole group dislike one girl because of one story and it just kept going on. So because of that im very careful who I open up to and tell anything about myself. 

Ahh girls can be outright b**ches in highschool. But from year 10 onwards I could pic my own classes with my 'real' friends and didnt have to put up with them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

Saskia said:


> Hi Meg! Welcome, I hope you find somewhere soon.
> 
> I don't think the owner wants any other animals on the property, but if Rosie doesn't settle soon I'll talk to her about options. Maybe even just turning her out with her horses for part of the day?
> 
> I've been thinking a lot this morning, I'm rather reminiscent.
> 
> At our age, do you guys ever feel, I don't know how to explain it. But I was thinking about how I am, and to be honest a lot of my hang-ups and fears and I don't know, ways of being, are left over from high school, and the not so good times there. And I was thinking high school really messes us up.
> 
> Now I'm an adult and I've long left it behind and never looked back really. People there who were so important to me, I haven't seen for years. None of it matters anymore but I'm still that person, I'm not someone else. And I haven't built a life, I don't know how to be in this world. I feel like I'm in between worlds - somewhere between the past and the real life I haven't seem to have started yet.
> 
> Anyway, my question was, is this just something I am feeling, or an experience shared by our age group?


I think it's something everyone goes through. Majority of the people in the world weren't the popular kids, and even the popular kids has issues in high school. Same in college. Everyone has to go through that adjustment phase from high school, to college, to the real world. Some have to deal with it much faster if they do college and a job at the same time like it seems many of you are doing. But, on the plus side, I can tell you that this phase will end and you will end up a "normal" adult in society. But, that won't happen until you figure out what you want to do with your life and start down that path. I agree, high school messes us up. You just have to get it in your head that it's over and move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Saskia

Hmm... I think I really have to think about my life. In the past couple of months everything has been changing so much. I've graduated my bachelor, been doing research, moved close to family, worked a bit. Just been doing things. I'm pretty sure I want to be a high school teacher now, and am ready to study that... but I don't know. I like being near family again, well my mum at least, the rest of the family isn't so interested, but I have no idea how to make friends. Or where to go to do that. In some ways things are working out but in others they're not. I'm going to stick it out here a bit though. 

Today was good and bad with Rosie. I went there this morning, did a little groundwork with the saddle on her and she was good. Gave her a good brush and she looked great and she'd eaten all the hay I left for her last night! Then talked to the BO and we talked about my worries getting Rosie to the yard and she helped with some solutions I can try to implement. 

Came back this afternoon and Rosie was covered with sweat and had spent hours going up and down when the horses went a little out of sight (she could still see some others though). She'd pawed the fence and gotten her leg caught but she was okay. The owner had let her into a neighbouring paddock to let her have a look around and meet some horses on the other side of the fence but she was just really unsettled. 

So I don't know what to do about her. Or anything else for that matter. 

And Doom, don't despair, I liked your post!


----------



## Saskia

I want this saddle blanket... its the perfect colour combination. 

But it costs money :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Naww thanks Saskia!

Hmmm, good to hear that Rosie is eating, but that's annoying that she's stressing about being left behind. Hope you find a solution soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Is there another horse you can put in with Rosie? A single horse beyond the herd is afraid of getting eaten. The protection of the herd is how they survived for thousands of years.


----------



## Saranda

Highschool was actually nice for me. The people in my class were fine and I was happily by myself. The elementary school was what crippled my mind in many ways - I sometimes still face the consequences of the amount of bullying I experienced.

Had a lesson with my trainer today. It was hard, but super fun and very beneficial regarding keeping steady contact and maintaining rythm & balance. Also, Snickers cantered over ground poles for the first time! He had been cantering over one ground pole in the past, but now we had 3 and 4, and he did really well after he understood we don't have to trot over them lol.


----------



## Failbhe

All school was pretty miserable for me, but I like to think I'm over it... don't particularly want to see many of those people though. I'm sure a lot of the kids who were bullies back then were going through their own issues, and I don't want to hold it against them, it would just bring back too many unpleasant memories.


----------



## poppy1356

School sucked but facebook has made it better lol. It's an awesome feeling looking at my old classmates and seeing how much their life sucks now. The kids who thought they were all that are now divorced, overweight, or have miserable jobs. 

And with even better news the bf bought a new truck friday! I was way more excited than him about it. He got an absolutely adorable 04 F150. And yes I just called a truck adorable. And it is making me miss my truck so bad. I mean I love my little SUV but I miss the big truck. But I don't miss the $97 he spent filling the thing up with gas lol.


----------



## countryryder

Yikes,it's been forever since I was on here! I have a valid excuse though;the hard drive went on my laptop just before I left for a week of holidays,and it's still in being repaired,ugh. I didn't realize how much I use that thing until I didn't have it...
Anyways,on the school topic.I was home schooled from K all the way through grade 12,and loved it! It fit my style of learning way better,and I loved the freedom and flexibility of it. My classmates were my siblings,and I think that played a large part in why we are all so close. And I loved my teacher,of course.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yay, another homeschooler! 

Four inquiries about Brock - all quite different. I'm proud of him ;-)


----------



## Saranda

I would have loved to be home schooled, but this choice of education has become increasingly popular just now in Latvia - when I was a kid, it was public education only. And my parents chose a big name top-notch elite school with huge classes (the amount of pupils studying together), instead of choosing a smaller, local school with less people and nicer atmosphere. Well, I guess my shool-time education is quite good, but I would have appreciated spending my school years among friendlier people. We even moved to another city so that my brother and I could attend that school, but I somehow feel it was not worth it. On the other hand, I have no way to guess about how my life would had turned out if we had made other choices.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> School sucked but facebook has made it better lol. It's an awesome feeling looking at my old classmates and seeing how much their life sucks now. The kids who thought they were all that are now divorced, overweight, or have miserable jobs.
> 
> And with even better news the bf bought a new truck friday! I was way more excited than him about it. He got an absolutely adorable 04 F150. And yes I just called a truck adorable. And it is making me miss my truck so bad. I mean I love my little SUV but I miss the big truck. But I don't miss the $97 he spent filling the thing up with gas lol.


Does your boyfriend know that you called his truck adorable? If it's adorable, it's not a real truck ;-) 

I'm actually going to be looking to trade in my beastly truck in a few months. It's getting to the point where I need to upgrade to something with 4 wheel drive and a little more load capacity. If anyone in the Central Wisconsin area is looking for a good beater truck, I'm willing to deal. I'm sure I can get more in a private sale than actually trading it in.


----------



## Saranda

A quick training question - as we just started cantering over groundpoles with Snickers, he naturally has some coordination issues while he learns how he has to balance himself and how to move his legs. Thus he sometimes hits a pole with hooves. Is there a way how I can protect his hooves in the process, or is it just natural and he will learn to coordinate himself? The groundpoles are placed in correct distances and we have a trainer, but I forgot to ask her that and I would like to do some polework until our next lesson.


----------



## gypsygirl

i dont like to use any boots right at first when im doing pole work/starting jumping. if they are able to feel when they hit the pole, they will be able to learn from it. he will find his balance, pole work can help soooo much with canter balance !


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe yes he knows I called it adorable. I love it, 4 door and 4x4, I'm planning on stealing it this winter. My little Kia is great in snow, it is 4x4 afterall, but a truck is just so much more fun lol. Plus I love trying to run people over in their little tin can cars. I have a hate for the whole hippie movement of vehicles lol, I just can't justify saving gas in exchange for safety, just doesn't make sense.

And yes, Saranda, I've always been told what Gypsy said, they will learn to pick up their feet better if left to hit the poles. They will get sick of that feeling pretty quickly.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, gypsy and poppy. I guess he will figure it out pretty soon, he's a smart guy after all.


----------



## Failbhe

Haha I love tiny little cars! If I could, I would totally get a Fiat or a SmartCar... but Kevin would have a heart attack. I just don't understand why I need a great big vehicle when 99% of the time it's just me and maybe a few groceries or a dog in the car. I love the idea of going downtown and not having to worry about finding a parking space. 

Of course, that little car wouldn't be able to pull a trailer - I'm not against Kevin having a big beast of a truck. Sure, if that's what he wants, go for it! But let me have my little bazou! (french word for little car)


----------



## poppy1356

Well if I was in a little car in my accident, there is no way I would have walked away. When you get rearended by a SUV going 50mph when I'm stopped at a red light, little cars aren't going to live. 

There's just too many large vehicles for me to feel safe in a small car. And as it is my SUV is crammed as I have my dogs kennel buckled in the backseat (yes, I'm going to be a pro at car seats when I have kids lol) and then a bunch of horse stuff and extra jackets and all that fun stuff.


----------



## WIRider

I too, am not a fan of the "smart car" movement. I always joke that if they don't get out of my way, I'll be picking them out of the grill of my truck. However, I am also not a fan of trucks with 4 full doors. I'm ok with a cab and a half, that's probably what I'll end up getting anyway. IMO, if you've got 4 doors on a truck, why not just get a big SUV? But I'm apparently in the monority since probably 80% of the trucks I see have 4 doors. But then again 90% of those trucks have never seen dirt and have never hauled anything more than a fishing boat, and have probably never had the 4WD engaged. 

Ok, rant over...


----------



## Failbhe

I was in an accident with my dad's truck when I was 17, it rolled. So now whenever I'm in a truck or SUV I feel so... tippy. They unnerve the crap out of me.


----------



## poppy1356

Lol, we don't want to haul hay in the back of an SUV, that would get messy and stuck to the carpet. Plus dead deer don't belong in an SUV either lol. The bf hunts, fishes, and now has a new hobby of horses. And we want kids eventually and I refuse to have my vehicle the only one able to haul kids lol. 

Failbhe - Funny story, when I had my jeep I tried my hardest to roll that **** thing. I hated it, it was cursed, and I drove through a round-a-bout 4 times a day. So in the winter I tried to roll it in the round-a-bout. Never worked, the thing had such advanced traction control it would literally take the wheel from me and steer itself so it didn't tip. I hated that feature, I didn't like not being in control, so I just wont ever buy mopar again hehe.


----------



## gypsygirl

i used to have a first generation prius. i got rear ended when i was at a dead stop by a huge pickup going 45 mph+. my car ended up being totaled. but i drove it around for weeks before they took it. the rear end was just pretty banged up. the value for the battery was so high and the car had 199,000 miles on it. it really didnt need to be totaled, but they wanted that expensive battery. 

ps- i walked away with no injuries !

i would totally get a smart car if i wasnt planning on moving into a very hilly, middle of nowhere town. i dont think a smart car could make it up those hills in winter. a smart car is probably a lot stronger than my prius was !

as it is a REALLY want a ford escape =] cant afford it yet though !


----------



## poppy1356

The bf's uncle had a smart car. I drove it once, scariest thing ever and the thing shifted like you couldn't drive stick while it was in auto, he traded it for a new Kia Rio, he loves it much better.

Here's the other ladys SUV.










Here's mine 









What you cant see is the frame was bent up pretty bad. I would not have wanted to be in a car in that one.

Ps - I am very weary of anyone driving a ford escape, I will not be hit by one of those again. And after seeing the inside of that escape I will never own one.


----------



## nyx

Wow!! Thats my worst nightmare! My poor little swift wouldnt agree with anything hitting it. Lol 

Im soooo excited, im getting a baby sun conure in November!!! ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

> IMO, if you've got 4 doors on a truck, why not just get a big SUV? But I'm apparently in the monority since probably 80% of the trucks I see have 4 doors. But then again 90% of those trucks have never seen dirt and have never hauled anything more than a fishing boat, and have probably never had the 4WD engaged.
> 
> Ok, rant over...


99% of the trucks back home are 4 door super crew....alot of oil field workers n whatnot carpool so they need all kinds of room in back for people and equipment....

we have a 4 door supercrew because we go on ALOT of long hauls for competitions, plus we have a 140lb dog that has to fit back there.

but i get where youre coming from....the huge a** diesels with super crew and huge lift/stacks the whole shebang, that never get out of city limits....yeah those are annoying



> Ps - I am very weary of anyone driving a ford escape, I will not be hit by one of those again. And after seeing the inside of that escape I will never own one


whats wrong with escapes???? haha

thats what i have. and thats what i was in when i got rearended.

its pretty hardy...at least in back

the audi was completely smashed (pretty much like the escape in your case) and all that happened with mine was it scraped some paint off and popped the back bumper so it isnt 100% attached to my car.

he hit me at about 45mph and my car got pushed forward 7-8ft but all i got was a busted bumper....im pretty happy with little Elmer (yes....i named my car....haha)


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I wish I would have gotten pictures of the inside of her car. Because she hit mostly her passenger side to my driver side the entire front of her car was sitting in her passenger seat. If she had had a passenger they would not have had legs left. She was lucky that she was a tiny lady otherwise she would have had damage as well to her legs. It wasn't as severe on the drivers side but it was still pushed in. I know the front end is supposed to crumple to absorb some of the impact but I'm pretty sure it's not ment to go all the way into the front seats. And we don't know how fast exactly she was going as the cop was trying to blame me for everything. The witness behind said she was going at least 50 as that is what she was going and she wasn't catching up, so she could have been going faster. My vehicle didn't budge. I saw it coming and for some stupid reason held on the brake. I think that is what caused my herniated discs, the impact of everything being compressed together. I also have a wonderful separation in my spine that the doctors have advised me to never go skiing again. 

But on another note has anyone studies molecular genetics because it's kinda confusing me right now. So many different terms yet they are so much alike.


----------



## Saskia

I, of course, wouldn't mind a moderately sized ute so that my little car wouldn't get covered in hay and I could pull a float... but there is no way I could afford one! So if those more well-off people can afford to run such a huge car... well good luck to them! 

I pay about $10 per 100km in my car, which is a really efficient 1.3L manual. When I hired a small SUV (Ford Territory) it was using about double my petrol without a float, and about triple with one. Double my petrol costs now... well that would literally not be possible! Not to mention higher registration fees, higher costs for parts like tyres. 

So I don't know, I love my little car, probably its not the safest of cars but it's got airbags and can fit practically anywhere, and the boot is just big enough to fit two bales of hay in, which is pretty cool, considering my car is about the size of a matchbox.


----------



## Roperchick

so wait...you were at a stop light? and she was going 50? and they tried to blame you for it? wth?


hmmmmm thats wierd that it crumpled that much....i wonder what model she had.....



cant help you with all the genetics stuffs...i have noooo idea haha


----------



## poppy1356

Haha my car had a gremlin. It would try to start itself in the winter and it didn't work below 40 degress which is basically 6 months out of the year.

You also have to remember gas mileage in the states is much different than overseas. The green movement here has made gas mileage faulter and maintain low numbers and driven up the price of oil to make more people want to buy electric or other alternative vehicles. I wont fall for their crap so I will continue to buy large vehicles until they remove semis and other large vehicles from the road so small cars are safe.

Plus when we can easily get over 100 inches of snow in one winter a car wont get you to far when it's stuck lol.

I get about 27mpg with my SUV it has a 2.4l engine and I want to say 5 speed transmission with the option to lock it into 4x4. It maintains the AWD which if anyone knows anything about them they are not all wheel drive they are turn whatever tires we feel like turning but it sure as hell isnt going to be 4 at a time.

Tires are pretty average, shouldn't cost anymore than the tires for my car did. So far my year of car payments plus gas have been less than my year of repairs plus gas for my car were since that stupid thing got 12 mpg in the winter and I am not kidding, it had serious issues.


----------



## poppy1356

Roperchick said:


> so wait...you were at a stop light? and she was going 50? and they tried to blame you for it? wth?
> 
> 
> hmmmmm thats wierd that it crumpled that much....i wonder what model she had.....
> 
> 
> 
> cant help you with all the genetics stuffs...i have noooo idea haha


I had just turned 21 and the lady and the cop was older. She never even got a ticket for it and the cop wrote in the police report that there was minimal damage and no airbags deployed...yea....

That was in 2010 so I think it was the 2010 year since she was driving a company car for AAA insurance....seriously....

I'll admit I was livid, I completely lost my temper with that one but really my jeep had just got out of the repair shop the month before from when some guy had a seziure and hit it while it was parked outside my house.


----------



## Roperchick

wow. that car has some bad juju going! jeesh i would be ****ed too....oh wait i just had to buy a new tire 3 months after getting a brand new one! i know how you feel (even though mine was a fraction of yours haha)

ive heard alot of bad stuff about 2009-2010 models. so maybe it was just a crap car.


----------



## poppy1356

Possibly, my family has always owned fords so I certainly love them. But I also drove an escape for a week during the first repair and I didn't like how it drove. Very stiff, boxy feeling. Didn't like the steering or all around handling. I also got to drive the Nissan Rouge, 2010 Dodge Ram, and while my breifly owned impala was dying I was given a 05 Saab, Chevy Cobalt, and then finally given my saturn. Out of all those I like the Rouge the best. It had the best acceleration, steering, handling, braking, and all around balance on turns.

Hated the Ram. Biggest pile of crap ever. It had a v6 in a full size pickup that did 0 to 60 in 12 hours, seriously. Little old people would pass me on the interstate. Got good gas mileage though but seriously lacked in power. I would never even tow a little boat behind let alone a horse trailer.

The Saab was also great. Loved the handling but then again it was not an American engineered car.

and yes the jeep was cursed, it is no longer with me. It died at 52,000 miles. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Roperchick

hmmm ive always thought mine had great handling.

i used to drive my dads '99 dodge durango....that thing had the worst turning. i would turn the weel 2 full rotations to get around a "curve" in the road...horrid handling...

then my '02 mazda 626 i have to manhandle n put all 125lbs against to turn...i tell ya when i get back into my escape with its pinky turning after manhandling the mazda for a day...feels like a dream haha


but i agree with the dodge comment. i had a '06 ram 1500 that thing was crap. it handled good, got good gas mileage, but we couldnt even pull our little dump trailer without the truck getting pulled from one side of the lane to the other....worst. towing. ever.



but my ford F350 and my ford escape are my fav out of everything ive driven.


----------



## poppy1356

I had an 03 Ford Sport Trac and I miss that thing everyday. I beat the crap out of it and so the whole front suspension almost fell off at 80,000 miles, oops, seriously the dealership couldn't believe I made it in :shock: but you couldn't get that thing stuck in snow if you tried. The best 4x4 I've ever driven.

And now the bf has an 04 F150 and I love it already. I'm definately a Ford person but I just don't like those escapes, but hey I might not hate them so much if one didn't try to kill me lol. 

Sooooo who went and put statistics in my Anthropology class????:evil:


----------



## Saskia

A 2.4L engine isn't very big for a big car though right?

I looked online and apparently I get about 34 mpg so I guess there isn't a huge difference?

Here it costs a fair bit more to register bigger cars, and tyres seem to be much more expensive. Who knows though. 

I was hit at traffic lights once too... although the other (drunk) driver was only going about 50km/h. Wrote off my car :-( And the guy just got up and walked away.


----------



## poppy1356

Saskia said:


> A 2.4L engine isn't very big for a big car though right?
> 
> I looked online and apparently I get about 34 mpg so I guess there isn't a huge difference?
> 
> Here it costs a fair bit more to register bigger cars, and tyres seem to be much more expensive. Who knows though.
> 
> I was hit at traffic lights once too... although the other (drunk) driver was only going about 50km/h. Wrote off my car :-( And the guy just got up and walked away.


Hehe my little Kia, well it's not little really, has more horsepower and torque than some cars with a bigger engine. It's all in the engineering. They can make smaller engines output more power now than they could before. But it's a weight balance to engine size. Eventually you can have the car weigh too much so it makes the efficent engine worthless and it will suck more gas than a bigger less efficient engine in the same vehicle. 

In my state it costs more to register the vehicle based on the the states thinks your car to be worth. Tires can get very expensive, depends what you want though, I know how to shop for them, never paid more than $80 per tire even for my truck. 

Other drivers drive me nuts. It's insane what a lot of people can get away with.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

All these stories make me almost happy I have to rely on public transport and shanks' pony, if only for the wellbeing of my pocket! Deep down I desperately want an old Ford Mustang though... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe I take the metro to work. But I'm so far out of the city I have to have a car. No transport runs outside of rushhour mon-fri here and definately doesn't go to the store or the barn.


----------



## poppy1356

OMG so I just won an Aussie saddle for $125!!!! I didn't make it to the sales but another boarder did and won me the saddle for 125!!!! woo hoo so excited I hope it fits lizzy!!!! I have a picture I can attach soon.


----------



## poppy1356

Terrible picture but here is my new saddle!!!!! It looks to be a downunder saddle so I'm really hoping it is.


----------



## Saskia

Stock saddles with horns.... what will they think of next?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I love stock saddles, horns not so much lol. Uncomfy place to get whammed by a horn down there LOL. But stock saddles are like dressage saddles with superglue seats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I have my new stock saddle I have yet to ride in. 

Actually I managed to rope off the path the arena and take Rosie up there yesterday, she went pretty well, I think I may even get on her in the next few days, with my new stock saddle 

She's just been not so great on the ground in her stable lately.. :-( 

Still not quite settled but she's eating and stuff, not pacing and neighing.


----------



## nyx

God I hate our stock saddles, so uncomfy imo.. 
Very good nick its in though! Great steal ya got there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe here stock and Aussie are interchangeable. I don't even know if it will fit yet lol. But for 125 I couldn't pass it up. I'm so excited. I needed a trail saddle with horn so I can bring ropes and stuff with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

So just thought I should add Lizzy's expression when told about her new saddle. In the picture below imagine loud angry growling because that's what she was doing lol.


----------



## Saskia

I'm going horse stuff shopping today! (Which just means I'm almost out of hay!)

The nearest saddlery is an hour away... but I'm always excited! I'm going to visit three (or four) while I'm down there! I wish there was something closer to where I lived though :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

You get your hay from the saddlery? Dangerous place lol, you walk in there, things are awesome and you're in heaven, and then when you walk out you somehow have a bigger debt on your credit card. Still trying to figure out what happens...


----------



## Saskia

Nah I don't usually, but hay is much cheaper in Richmond than it is in the Mountains, and there are saddleries there! I bought a saddle blanket but not the one I thought I wanted because navy blue doesn't seem to match black saddles too well. 

Oh and I just got an email from my new job - I have to go to an induction in SURRY HILLS (which is really far away) :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yeah, navy looks better with brown saddles. What colour did you end up getting?

Surry Hills is easy - don't worry. Just catch the express in to Central and it's well within walking distance. Some parts of Surry Hills are closer to Museum, though.


----------



## Saskia

I got a black one, with white piping. 

There weren't many options because it was for my stock saddle which is huge, and I didn't want a wool stock horse one. So I got a huge dressage one.

I just did my budget :-(

I'm rethinking that maybe I should try to lease Rosie. Do you think there are many people interested in leasing around the region?


----------



## Saranda

Entered myself and Snickers for our first endurance race this October, just 15 kilometers for starters. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

lots more people looking to lease than buy in NSW at the moment. Check the want-to-lease ads first off, that's how I found Star's lessee fir my friend. Horseyard and the "Horses for sale NSW only" page on Facebook gave me my responses for Brock. Work out your lease terms first so you can respond promptly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

That's great Saranda!

Yeah I really have to think about it Doom, it'd be at their agistment place of choice and such, and I'd just be really worried they wouldn't take good enough care of her or something.

What's your real name Doom?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

It's Doom! Really! Nahhh it's Meiko.

I know what you mean, I have the same worries about Brock...

Good luck Saranda! I'd love to do competitive endurance one day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Yay I hope Snickers does great. That would be so much fun. 

Saskia why not a half lease and keep her where she's at? That way you can still check up on her whenever you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, guys.  I have three more weeks to make him completely fit for the race. I would love to place within the first 10, too, but it's not my goal - the main thing would just be to get used to different trails and moving fast with a larger group of unknown horses. If there are any Arabs or English mixes competing, we're overpowered anyway.


----------



## DaniD

*New Here*

Hi everybody! I am new to the forums and since this seems to be my age appropriate thread I figured I would just post to say hi and introduce myself 

I am 27 and live near Tampa, FL. I have two chestnut TBs Jasmine (17 years old) and Forrest (13 years old but still thinks he is 3 :-|). I have had each since they were 3. I am in the process of getting an area on my property ready for them to be moved to at the end of the month. Up til now they have always been boarded and I am really excited to have them closer to home.

Anyways, I look forward to participating in the conversations and learning and sharing horsey info 

Danielle


----------



## Saskia

Welcome Danielle! 

Doom/Meiko - I never imagined you as a Meiko! 

Poppy - I'd love to half lease but I don't think the owner of the place where I keep Rosie would be cool with having other people come on the property.


----------



## poppy1356

I think it would be worth asking, you never know. Maybe they have to sign something as well for liability reasons?

So I am getting reports that my new saddle is super awesome, really sucks I'm stuck at work and I don't get to try it until tonight.... grrr

And the BM, whom I've also become friends with, got a new horse last night from the sales and I'm excited to see it.


----------



## Roperchick

wooooh! better have pictures ready Poppy! haha


Welcome Danielle! got any pictures of your horses???


----------



## poppy1356

Oh I will take about a million pictures of the new horse and my new saddle on Lizzy. I'm so hoping it fits. 

And the new horse is 4 years old, as close to dead broke as you can get, can be roped off of, cutting, penning, trail horse. 14 hh 
Want to guess how much she bought him for?


----------



## Roperchick

is he registered????

i have NOOO idea what kinda prices yall have over there...but im gonna gues like $1500 or something (shot in the dark ahhahahah)


----------



## poppy1356

I am not sure about registration, doesn't make a huge difference at the auctions unless it's a catalog sale. But he cost $460. He is for a little girl. I can't wait to try him out haha he will probably spoil it for me. I love Lizzy but man do I miss that quarter horse swagger they got. Spoils me rotten when I get to ride one.


----------



## Roperchick

haha wow i was WAY off! yeah...QH's cant be beat (no! im not prejudiced at aaaaall...hehe)


----------



## poppy1356

Lol private sale might have gotten that though. I do love how Arabs have a higher step, or well at least Lizzy does, she prances a lot hehe.

Did I say how that **** tried to bite me the other day?! I was ****ed and surprised. I think the person who has their horse in the same paddock has been giving her treats when I'm not there as they are not experienced and I wouldn't put it past them to let her get away with stuff as she is very bossy.


----------



## Saranda

Yay, had such a nice training session with Snickey, he even offered shortening the stride of his canter in a turn and was so eager to please! And all that after I thought we'd be better off in the trails today as he looked a bit lazy to me.


----------



## Saskia

Thats good it went well Saranda. 

I'm always surprised about how cheap horse prices are in the US. Here you can't get anything cheap ever. 

The owner isn't worried about liability, her place is only five acres and she only agists two people on there along with her own horses. As its her home she is very particular about who comes on the property. It would be tricky because if she agreed to such a situation then I would likely be responsible for the behaviour of the lessee and whoever they bring out. As agistment is in high demand here, if she asked me to leave I'd have to bring Rosie back to the place 40km away - and that would be even harder as its in the middle of nowhere. 

So I don't know what to do in this situation, I really like having Rosie here and doing stuff with her everyday but its just all so expensive. 

I think I'll stick it out a little longer, dig a little into my savings, and see if I start to get regular hours at my work which would give me enough breathing room financially, they said I'd get three days a week - but so far nothing really.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha Saskia, not sure I look like a Meiko either - definitely not Japanese, people get quite a surprise when I come for a job interview.

Argh, the prices over here are crazy aren't they? But that's only really NSW and to a lesser extent Victoria - the SA and QLD horses are much closer to US prices. Horses will get cheaper once El Nino comes around though (and hay will go through the roof, ugh).

Saranda, what breed is Snickers? I love him!


----------



## Saskia

Yes, I am not sure if you are a "Meiko" at all. 

I don't want hay to go up :-(

And I don't mean to answer for Saranda, but I believe he is a Latvian Warmblood, although I could be completely wrong. He's a lovely horse isn't he?

How come we don't have an Australian Warmblood?


----------



## nyx

So I just joined my local horse rescue to volunteer in any way possible. Ill be going to have a meeting on Monday to see what I can offer. Soooo excited. Me and the lady really seemed to click over the phone, I just cant wait to offer as much as I can, as here in the central west we have the highest number of neglected/abused horses in NSW.. 

And I get a pic of my new bird on the weekend. (not that it may interest anyone! Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

What kind of bird? (I'm assuming you mean the feathered kind,lol)
I have two Zebra Finches.They're a riot to watch!


----------



## nyx

Finches are soooo cute! A baby sun conure im having such trouble trying to think of a name!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Heh, no, I'm more an Elektra (my middle name) 

Regarding an Australian warmblood, cross an ASH with a Carlton Draught Clydie perhaps? :mrgreen:


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Saskia, and yes, he is a Latvian Warmblood - light draft type. They come also in riding type, higher and with a lighter build. An alternative name for them is Latvian Harness horse, riding or light draft. They are the most popular breed around here as they make steady, endurant and reliable mounts. 

nyx, I want to see your bird!

Do I have a slight chairseat in this picture, or am I seeing things today? Not our best demonstration anyway, it was a horrible lesson when this picture was taken.


----------



## nyx

Snickers is one sexy beast lol.  

I too wanna see my birdie! I cant pick him up untill the 4th of November, its killing me!! I think ill name him Pedro. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Name him Cookie and then frustrate him by offering him a cookie.  



> Snickers is one sexy beast lol


Isn't he?  Last lesson he was a bit stiff in the trot for a moment and my trainer commented that he'd find it easier to lengthen the stride if he pulled his "fifth leg" up lol.

I want to buy him a new saddle pad for the competition. He will have bright orange reflective gear (a tailguard and a breastplate) and I wonder what other colors would fit good with that orange? Some more orange? Brown? Hunter green, maybe?.. We'll have our usual black sidepull bridle and black saddle.


----------



## poppy1356

There's a better picture of the saddle. But now the girth is waaaaaaay to big for Lizzy and I need an english girth with 1.5 in buckles grrrr... Where do I find those?


----------



## Saranda

Don't your local tack shops carry narrow English girths? Or you could always try ebay. And I really like the merchandise of horze.com - have bought several items from them.

But what a nice saddle you have! Very beautiful. Is that an Aussie saddle?

This reminds me I need to buy a new girth too, eventually... I got my current one used and it will fall apart one of these days. I also need new stirrup leathers and I would love a new sidepull, not one that is composed of spare bridle parts. And a tree that grows money. Ugh...


----------



## poppy1356

My girth has 1 in buckles and the Aussie saddles need 1.25 I guess. I'm having the boy go measure it this morning so I can order one online.

I guess these take special girths that I can guarantee won't be sold in my local tack shops as I pretty much know everything they sell lol. 

When you find that money tree let me know, I would like some seeds to plant one too.

So now I don't get to ride in my new saddle until sometime next week when the girth will arrive, highly disappointed right now.


----------



## WIRider

well, seems I missed a lot in the past couple days. 

First off, going back to the car talk portion... I'm a Chevy guy, always had the best luck with them. Used to have an early 90's Ford F-150 with a 305 engine that had plenty of power to pull a trailer, but towed terribly. Every bump felt like the truck was going to spin and jacknife the trailer. My 94 Blazer towed the same trailer like there was nothing there, with two Belgian mares in it. Dad's new truck is the same approximate year with about the same engine as that Ford had, and pulls the trailer no problem. So I'm a Chevy guy. As for the AWD comment, it's a marketing ploy basically. In theory it's supposed to alter the torque to each wheel independantly so that if one tire starts spinning, the torque is reduced there, but increased to the opposing tire to counter the spinning. But the only way it's effective is if you keep on the gas steadily, which most people don't do once they start slipping.
And any time there is a rear end collision, it is assumed that the person in the rear is at fault unless there is evidence to the contrary. The theory is that a person whould always have thier vehicle under control enough to avoid an accident under any conditions. If the officer tried to blame you for everything, you should have taken pictures of the scene, gotten numbers from people who were present, and gotten the cop's badge number because he's obviously a moron and shouldn't be allowed on accident scenes.

Oh, and Poppy, that saddle looks almost identical to the one my dad has. He loves it and it has been on anything from a tennesee walker with narrow shoulders, to his big haffy mare. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. 

Also, I keep forgetting to take my camera out to the barn to get pictures of Mellzy, but they are coming, I promise. She's coming along quite well, just stubborn. Tonight, we work with the dreaded tarp. She did great with a plastic bag on a carrot stick, by the end she barely even cared it was there. If she trusts me enough to be around the tarp, I think it's time to put a saddle on here, see how much she hates that.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha yea I know all about the bull with AWD that's why when I got my new SUV it HAD to be able to LOCK into 4x4. All the american brands you couldn't lock into 4x4 unless I got a suburban or the sorts which was way out of my price range. Kia and Hyundai are the only two that I have found allow you to lock the 4x4 to avoid all the stupid which tire is actually turning crap. Plus the only way to get through snow covered roads is to have each tire continously turning at the same speed as the others, otherwise you will start to veer off a straight line. Although I hate that I can't keep 4x4 locked at speeds greater than 30 mpg, I get the fact that most people these days have no idea how to navigate 4x4 but I do and I would like to travel as close to highway speeds in the blizzard as I can. Haha ok rant over.

Yes, pictures must come soon. And I've gotten to the point where I just throw a saddle on see what happens then if improvement is needed go back lol. I can sit through just about anything, unless they roll on you like Lizzy tried one day. 

I'm pretty excited for when I can actually ride in my new saddle. I hope Lizzy likes it as much as me.


----------



## Failbhe

countryryder said:


> What kind of bird? (I'm assuming you mean the feathered kind,lol)
> I have two Zebra Finches.They're a riot to watch!


I used to have zebra finches too, they were so much fun! Do yours lay eggs, countryryder? I put a little nest into their cage and suddenly I had so many babies! I took the nest back out because I was having a hard time finding homes for all of them.


----------



## WIRider

Driving with 4X4 locked in at speeds of greater than 30 mph will shred your transfer case and cost thousands to replace. If the conditions warrant that you need to be using 4 wheel drive, you shouldn't be driving at highway speeds anyway. If you get stuck while in 4 wheel drive, what option do you have for getting out? People have a false sense of security with 4X4's. They are great for snow, but inevitably there will be ice under the snow, and you can have 8 wheels spinning and it won't matter on ice.


----------



## poppy1356

I've been told that driving at highway speeds on dry pavement will do that. My truck I had I usually only had it in 4x4 if driving in a blizzard or getting out of somewhere. I usually drive 40-45 in those conditions I'm not talking 55-60 lol. I've spun out on ice too, but it was still in 2wheel at that point, started sliding backwards down a hill lol.


----------



## WIRider

yes, driving in any condition over 30 with 4x4 locked will do damage. The transfer case can't tell if it's dry, wet, snowy, or muddy, it just knows that it's spinning too fast.


----------



## poppy1356

Hmm my truck never had a problem.

So what about permanent 4wheel drive then?

That's what my jeep had and according to consumer reports permanent 4x4 is different than AWD and different than regular lockable 4x4. I still don't understand how it's different, just that it is.


----------



## countryryder

nyx said:


> Finches are soooo cute! A baby sun conure im having such trouble trying to think of a name!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww! You must share some pictures!


----------



## countryryder

Failbhe said:


> I used to have zebra finches too, they were so much fun! Do yours lay eggs, countryryder? I put a little nest into their cage and suddenly I had so many babies! I took the nest back out because I was having a hard time finding homes for all of them.


Oh yes,they're very prolific little guys,finches,lol! We used to have a male and female pair that would do the whole nesting/hatching thing,but the female died a couple years back,so now we have two males. But even they like to build nests.They were always fighting over the nest,so we got two nests now so they each have one. Now they just steal each others nesting materials,lol.It's pretty funny..


----------



## WIRider

ok, when you say "locked" i think of the old style where you had to actually get out of the truck and turn a lock on the hub, which translates to 4 Lo in newer vehicles. There is also a 4 Hi, which does allow higher speeds, although it will wear a transfer case faster doing that, but not like driving in 4 Lo. All time 4x4 is basically a modified 4 Hi. I believe that in this instance, the transfer case is essentially a part of the transmission. Which allows full time 4x4, but is more costly if either part goes out. Personally, I don't like all time 4WD, but that's just my preference. And keep in mind, this is all just the way I understand it, I could be completely wrong. But I was told by a mechanic when I had my Blazer that driving it in 4 Lo over 30 mph would result in very costly damages. For that reason I also hate electronic switches for that. The switch went out in my Blazer while it was in 4 Lo and locked the transfer case. I had to put the thing in neutral and load it on a trailer to get it fixed. It was a $30 part, but cost me a couple hundred in towing and labor. Pain in the butt.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahhh haha yes that makes more sense. I was told that for me personally I should never use 4lo lol so I don't acidentally go to fast so I always had it in 4hi. 

The new vehicles that have a lockable 4x4 basically have a button that locks the transfer case so it disables that whole switching tire movement. I believe it is 4hi for those or the vehicle decides based on speed. 

My truck was 4x4 on the fly which is great for when you get in sticky situations quickly but it can and does wear out faster. Hopefully when it breaks it locks in 2wheel so you can get the part lol. 

My jeep was that permanent 4x4 which was a disaster. I will never own a AWD vehicle that I cannot lock the transfer case, by button, switch, or manual.

My bf's dad's truck has the manual 4x4 lock. But you just have to have it in park and it's a lever on the floor. He has the newerish chevy truck.


----------



## Saranda

A lady whom I first met in the barn I bought Snickers from is now selling her horse. The reason? After returning from a calm, walk only tail ride and almost having reached the stables, her gelding suddenly started bucking and rearing furiously, doing everything to get her off. She fell, broke her spine in two places and one of her arms, too. She can move her limbs so the worst didn't happen, but she is majorly injured none the less. Nobody, including herself, doesn't understand what the heck happened. The gelding has always been very, very calm, even passive, has a good history, has been a trail plodder for several years already and is just 8-9 years old, with a minor breathing problem. It's just such a shame and they seemed to be such a good pairing. We went on a couple of trail rides together and her gelding was such a sweetheart! She will try to find a good home for him, but, with this history, it might be hard...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Wow! Was it in reaction to something? Or possibly a neurological disorder? Must have been terrifying!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Holy cow! Thats horrible. Jeez could have been absolutely anything! I hope everything turns out for the best and I hope that doesnt turn her off riding, although that would completely kill my confidence. Poor lady!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Hey Nyx, do you know anything about Bathurst? Orange is close-by right?

Once I was riding a mare I'd had since a yearling, just on a loose rein walk around the arena and she took off bucking, threw me off, kept bucking, ripped her foot through her reins, snapped them, bolted off bucking. She'd never done anything like that before, and she never did anything like that again. I have no idea what happened, but in the end I just guessed she was maybe bitten by something? I don't know. I feel sad for your friend.


----------



## Saranda

We suspect a wasp or a similar insect maybe stinged him, but nothing was found at the moment and it's too late to check it now. The doctors say that his owner won't be able to even sit up for half a year, so riding is out of question for at least a year and she is not sure if she will ever be able to mount a horse confidention-wise. The gelding will undergo a vet check and everybody who knows him is completely confused now - so much not like him in any aspects! And so scary... I guess I have more motivation to wear a helmet more often now...


----------



## WIRider

Well, as promised, I have some pictures of Mellzy now. They aren't great, I took them with my phone after a great night of tarp training. Once we got done, my wife decided that she needed to braid Mellzy's hair since her mane was pretty rough from being out in the wind and rolling in the mud. One is her standing somewhat patiently getting her hair braided. The second is back in her stall all braided up.


----------



## poppy1356

Aww she's cute and wow does she have a long mane, no wonder it got all tangled up


----------



## Failbhe

She is very cute! Thanks for the pics, WIRider! 

When I was a kid, my dad's Appaloosa suddenly freaked out once - she had never done anything like it before, and never did after either. She was tied at the time, to a stand with a big gas tank on top. (Not ideal... but that's how they'd always done it) She wrenched the stand off of it's foundations and the gas tank came crashing down, thank goodness it didn't break open and nobody got hurt. She continued to fight and thrash terribly until her lead rope broke and then she just stood there, shaking and looking around wildly. 

We're pretty sure it was a bee, because after that she HATED the sound of fly spray (we had to soak a rag out of earshot and then rub her down) and anything else that made a buzzing or whirring sound.


----------



## Cougar

I had a really well broke trail horse when I was 12 take off bucking down a rock slide on the side of a mountain. Poor thing was swarmed with bees and had all these stings everywhere. 

My heart goes out to your friend. That is such a terrible experience to have to go through.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, guys. I'll let her know that many more people are wishing her quick recovery.

Just for a daily Yay - my vacation just started, I've got a draft beer and I went tack shopping today! Got this saddle pad - Horze Vancouver Allround Saddle Pad | Allround saddle pads , this browband - Horze Dashing Browband | Brow bands , and a fleece chin strap cover. I ought to get new breeches for myself, but I guess they'll have to wait.


----------



## WIRider

Failbhe said:


> She is very cute! Thanks for the pics, WIRider!
> 
> When I was a kid, my dad's Appaloosa suddenly freaked out once - she had never done anything like it before, and never did after either. She was tied at the time, to a stand with a big gas tank on top. (Not ideal... but that's how they'd always done it) She wrenched the stand off of it's foundations and the gas tank came crashing down, thank goodness it didn't break open and nobody got hurt. She continued to fight and thrash terribly until her lead rope broke and then she just stood there, shaking and looking around wildly.
> 
> We're pretty sure it was a bee, because after that she HATED the sound of fly spray (we had to soak a rag out of earshot and then rub her down) and anything else that made a buzzing or whirring sound.


We had something similar happen with one of dad's mare's. He had them both harnessed up and hooked up to a for-cart, pulling a hay wagon. We were having Thanksgiving for all of my mom's family at the house, and dad thought all of his nieces and nephews would enjoy the ride. Well, some kind of bug bit one of the mares and she went crazy. Started jumping and trying to spin, and just freaking out, all while harnessed to another horse and the cart. Scared everyone on the wagon. She ended up stepping on tongue of the cart and broke it. Luckily, once it broke, she was able to spin and shoo away whatever was biting her and didn't hurt herself or anyone else. It was pretty scary though. One of my cousins still won't have anything to do with horses. I even came running out from the house, but it happened so fast that by the time I got there, it was all over.


----------



## oh vair oh

I love that saddle pad!! Wish I schooled english ):


----------



## Roperchick

im inclined to agree with everybody else about the bee sting.

my friend was riding her mare in front of me up a trail in CO. she was walking fine and calm, and Diane was turned around to talk to me...all of a sudden her mare started freaking out. kicking out in every direction, squeeling and bucking. diane turned hher around and rode her back towards me eventually and got off...we found 5 bee sting welts on her belly and 4 more on her hind quarters. 

after we found em we got off for lunch and to give her a break and she just stood at the tree shaking with crazy eyes for about 45 min.


----------



## nyx

Weirdest thing, nyx is changing her coat drastically. First I thought she was going black but now her shoulders are dapling lighter colour and she has alot of white flecks in her coat now.. Im seriously confused and a little facinated.  any one sen this before and know what her coats doing? Like she is almost jet black now at the top of her withers and rump then this white flecking and light dappleing starts lol


----------



## Saskia

I don't know Nyx. Horses are weird. Rosie has random white hairs all through her coat, and a couple of really concentrated spots. Bay/brown/black horses also seem to lighten/darken with seasonal changes.


----------



## poppy1356

Looks like roaning to me. But usually that starts at one end I thought. I would post it in the color section so the color geniuses can help you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

She is quite young still, right? There is a chance (though I would have thought she would be much farther along by now, if she was going to) she will completely grey out and turn into a fleabitten grey. Fleabitten greys are born darker colours (like bay or black) and every year they get progressively whiter. It's hard to say for sure, though! I'd post her in the "colours" section and see what people with more experience than me have to say!


----------



## countryryder

Just a couple pics of the girls from a few days ago.They're getting very chubby on their new pasture..


----------



## nyx

Hmm Yeh I posted it in there too.  she is a weirdo and now looking at her today that dapling looks like darker hair comin through now. But I took off her coat one day and just BAM 1000 little white hairs lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

How is everyone today?

I'm moving house tomorrow.


----------



## poppy1356

Aww Country they are adorable. Your horses are so photogenic.

Apparently I can't handle a day of easy drinking lol. Had a bachlorette party yesterday that started with the Twins baseball game then we went on a pedal pub. Started drinking at around 1-130 and by the time I made it back to the girls house at 830 I passed out. We picked up my dog on the way back so every now and then I would wake up and hear her little tags on her collar running around haha everyone loves her. It was fun though.

Where are you moving Saskia?


----------



## Saskia

Just about 2km down the road. But i have to pack everything :-(


----------



## poppy1356

Yea I hate packing. We have to move soon now too but we have a whole apartment full of stuff to pack with furniture and everything. And trying to find an affordable place that allows dogs is not easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Hello, all!

I hope your moving goes well, Saskia!

And what lovely mares you have, countryryder! If I was to get myself a paint horse, I'd look for somebody just like them. 

A barnmate of mine who is a very experienced rider and often gives me good advice, rode Snickers today. She worked on impulsion and flexing laterally & at the poll. We tried an LG bridle on him for the first time (generally works like an English hackamore, but with an option to switch from a softer to a bit harsher leverage). I've been riding him mostly in a rope halter and recently more in a soft English sidepull. Wow, he did so good! He's a passive dominant type and likes being heavy against the type of pressure a sidepull or a rope halter gives, and compared with that he was so much more responsive in a hackamore! 

It really reminded on how we work from the ground - if I go for dominant pressure that is steady and gradually just increasing, he becomes heavy and passive. If, on the other hand, I go for leading pressure, giving one slight cue and after that - a quick, precise and light tap to remind him to be with me if he hasn't given me a response, he is overall responsive and light. 

My barnmate has given me the chance to use her hackamore until I get mine if I choose to. I've been thinking about a S-hackamore and I really liked how Snickers responded to the leverage, but my flatmate (a dressage rider) gave her 2 cents that I'm doing a typical "let's switch to a harsher bit!" behavior and that he will soon learn to become heavy against a hack, too. So, what are your thoughts? Should I stay with a sidepull if I see that my horse could benefit for a hack, just because switching to something harsher is not the answer, or should I switch for a while, because the harshness is in the hands, not the tools?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hi all, just got back from Melbourne and have thoroughly made up my mind about moving down there. Would have loved a few more days with the bf but sadly wasn't possible. Have people coming to see Brock this week, should be interesting. I've tried as best I could to give them fair warning about his quirks lol.

Have you moved into your house yet, Saskia? Or still shifting stuff? (I'm so glad I have practically nothing to pack for moving down, although I will need to freight my bookshelf and books because I just can't live without them.)

That LG bridle sounds awesome, Saranda! Would love to try one out on Star. I'd think having the soft/harsh options both available would be nice - I wouldn't use a straight hackamore if I was looking for contact though. Does she lean on your hands or pull? If she leans it might be a balance issue - there's heaps of threads in the Training section on how to remedy that (mainly in relation to OTTBs but the principles still apply).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Seems everyone is moving lately!  long distance relationships are very hard doom I bet you cant wait to move!  and good luck with Brock too this weekend!

Im moving in to my parents farm November! Cant wait!!!! 

I went and saw the horse rescue group at lunchtime and am so excited to start voluteering, plus ill be taking on a few horses for her as ill have 100 acres to use. ALSO I didnt realise thus but she was the lady we gave my gelding too, so he was still there looking beautiful and going strong. Incase I never told any one, I had a few spot appy called kurts and when my parents moved away I had to behind him as I couldnt afford him on my own. I gave him away for free but only to the right home with the money to spend, as he was very prone to founder and had atheritis. So thats where he went and Im so excited to be seeing him again! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

So,I've found a part-time job that hopefully will work out! It's with a landscaping/yard maintenance company,so involves doing things that I have experience with and like doing,and it is the hours and days that work well for me,with my other work.The biggest issue will be whether my heart can handle the physical work. I've worked one day and didn't feel good at all by the end,but I'm hoping it will get better once I get used to it. Oh,to be healthy again..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Double post...oops!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Wow nyx that's a crazy coincidence! So glad he's still doing well! Has your boyfriend accepted your decision to move?

Yeah, long distance is so hard, it will be so good to finally spend time together. We spent Saturday looking for houses, which was pretty exciting!

Great news about the job, countryryder. I have heart problems and was ill for about a year, it was so hard to get anything done. Best thing I can suggest is cutting out all alcohol and caffeine, eat plenty of fish and vegetables and drink lots of water. Also try to build up your efforts rather than going full steam from day one if possible. We don't really appreciate our health til we lose it - I remember how excited I was to be able to walk back from the bus stop without having to stop every few metres.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Wow everyone is moving! 

The farm is up near Port Macquarie, isn't it Nyx? 

Melbourne... that is a huge move. Is it permanent?

I've moved mostly everything. I'm happy to be out of there. But I didn't have a bed but my grandparents had an old one in their shed so they said I could have it. Bought it home, sanded it back, painted it, moved it, put it together, my mother sat on it and it half collapsed...so guess who is sleeping on the floor?

But new place is good


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the input, Evil! He has a tendency to lean against pressure and keep his neck rather stiff. We're working on his balance and flexing, of course, and lots of hill work and cavaletti to encourage him to use his hind legs more, but it seemed that the way a sidepull gives pressure, it was actually encouraging him to keep his head high and neck stiff. Let's see how it goes with the LG, it might help me give him clearer cues.

Speaking of hackamores, I found this fantastic tack site yesterday and am thinking of purchasing one of their hackamores - the Academic one or the Center hackamore, which is just like an LG, just without the shanks - Markus Holst Tack Shop - Riding equipment - Bitless


----------



## nyx

Yeh the boyfriend is all for it! Plus it has a pool! >:] oh and nope this one is here in orange where nyx is currently kept.  

Haha! Thats funny about your bed after all that effort. But at the same time it really sucks! I hope you find something soon, at least ya got your matress.  

Saranda what do you think the pros and cons are of riding bitless?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, the story about the bed made me giggle.  

My pros for riding bitless are using a pressure for riding that is mentally more acceptable for me than using a bit, easy maintenance and also my horse prefers bitless, and many horses I know are more calmer and respond as lightly as bitted horses. Cons - it seems that some things take longer to teach without a bit, for example, flexing at poll or maintaining a steady, soft contact, but I might be wrong and generally I think that these things can be taught without mechanical pressure at all. Also, many people misuse bitless bridles horribly, just because they think those are oh-so-softer and kinder to the horse. Well, they're not, if used with hard hands... Oh, and bitless bridles are good for novices to start riding in, because there is no chance to lean on a horses' mouth.


----------



## nyx

Im thinking about riding nyx in a bitless/hackamore. But also break her to the bridle aswell, not totally sure yet! She is almost used to having a bit in her mouth now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I think that teaching to accept a bit is a good idea in any case, if only the horse has no dental issues that would make him better of without a bit at all. We never know how our lives might turn out and I better want my horse educated for different kinds of tack, just in case. 

If Nyx hasn't been ridden in a bitless bridle yet, I'd suggest starting in a sidepull or a rope halter. As far as I've seen, they are easier to understand for a young horse. Sidepulls are like simple snaffles of the bitless world, but hackamores are generally more like curb bits and they can't be used with direct reining mostly. By the way, rope halters have more bite to them as soft sidepulls.  Also, I prefer sidepulls with soft nosebands and chinstraps, not those with curb chains and stiff nosebands. Those are more restricting and unforgiving.


----------



## nyx

Hmm thanks saranda!! She does great at flexing and turning her head with just a halter. I might try driving her with a rope halter and see how she responds to that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Snickers has been driven and pulled logs only in a rope halter in his life - I plan to trying out a sidepull for driving this week. But the rope halter does great for him and I think Nyx will like it, too.


----------



## WIRider

Nyx, just a comment on your color changing horse  I don't know what the weather is like near you, but since we've started having cooler nights, I've noticed that Mellzy is starting to get a bit of her winter coat, which is a much lighter color than her normal coat. It could be as simple as that. I also have a haffy gelding that was born very dark, but got a little lighter every spring when he'd shed out until we got rid of him. Don't know if he's still getting lighter or if it eventually stopped. But i'm sure the color experts can give you some insight. 

Also, Mellzy has been doing great in her training. Have to talk to BO about borrowing her "training" saddle to see how she reacts to moving with a saddle on her back. oh, and those braids didn't look near as nice when I came back the next day.


----------



## poppy1356

Saranda - Every hack I've ever seen will be more harsh than your current side pull. If he goes good in the sidepull and just needs refining I would continue to work in the sidepull until he reaches the point you would like. It is just like adding a harsher bit. Now I did do that with Lizzy when she wasn't listening but we have sucessfully gone back to the snaffle for arena work. Sometimes it works for the horses that are able to transition back down but sometimes it backfires. For how well you do already I wouldn't switch.

WIrider - The braids in the mane never stay, they like to watch you get upset over all the hard work that they just ruined lol. Does she grow a good winter coat? There's a tb at our barn that I guess can't go without a blanket as she never grows a thick winter coat.

So Lizzy decided the best plan of action yesterday while trying to halter her was to slowly stick her nose out until she touched the fence. I told her not to do it but like a kid that has to rebel she touched it. I heard the crack and she went flying backwards lol. Maybe she will learn for next time when I tell her not to do something.


----------



## countryryder

Haha,silly Lizzy! My girls respect the electric fence well,but it's uncanny how they know whenever it's off or not working properly.That's when they push their luck.. I used to have this crazy warmblood mare who was a psycho when it came to hot fences though. No matter how many times she got shocked,she was always trying to reach through or climb over them. Of course she would get zapped,then she would proceed to whirl around and start kicking at the fence!! She ended up getting caught in it more than once.I got sick of constantly fixing fence and doctoring her cuts really fast..She was a complete nut case,in more ways then one,that mare!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha, I think Lizzy just has a facination with white things. She's always reaching for white fences, be it wood, plastic or electric. I got zapped the other week, not even sure how I did it. It got me right on my hip/butt area. I was filling a water trough and I thought I was far enough away. Took a second to realize what happened, it hurt for the next few hours. 

I don't think I could deal with a horse that was always getting tangled in the fence, they are a pain to fix.


----------



## WIRider

I don't know if she'll grow out a good winter coat or not. This is my first winter around her. I am pretty sure her previous owner put a blanket on her, but I don't know if that was out of necessity, or just because she had the blanket so figured she'd use it. I'll have to ask. I was hoping the braids would make it through at least a couple days. I have noticed that her hair is really dry and staticy. 

Do any of your horses have really dry mane and tail? what kind, if any, coditioner do you use? Never really had an issue with the horses growing up. They didn't need anything all year, just usually conditioned them before a show. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcraig10

Hello everyone  New to the board!

I started riding when I was about 9, and stopped around age 12. Took lessons, did shows, got bucked off what seems like everytime lol. My parents bought me & my sister a horse, which is actually why I stopped riding believe it or not. 

They bought the horse from our instructor, who had just gotten it on the farm, and had only been used as a lesson horse a few times. Fast forward a bit, I was young, he was young...and we just weren't a match. He was spookey and you could tell from his mannerisms that he had been abused. It was awful. He was terrified of my dad and the farrier...and just men in general. I loved to watch him and brush him and love him, but hated to ride him...I was terrified and it really killed my confidence and I didn't ride because of it.

We gave him to a farm that worked with abused horses, and he made great progress and have heard that he is doing well 

Anyway, last week (12 years later!!) I took a lesson on a great, slow mare. She was perfect for my first ride in so long and really gave me some of my confidence back! We walked & trotted and my new instructor told me that I had great form for being out of riding so long...which gave me even more confidence! Yay! I have another lesson tonight so I hope it goes just as well


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider - Lizzy and all the horses have staticy manes and tails. I wet the hair then put human conditioner in it and leave it. I usually use the suave stuff that costs .96 cents at walmart. Lizzy can get about 4 days out of braids in her hair and her tail braid will stay 2 weeks usually before I have to redo it. And yes I braid that stupid tail because otherwise she shoots liquid poo into it during trail rides lol.

I'm on the hunt for winter blankets. I have one heavy one Lizzy gets during January-Feb. She grows a good coat but being a hard keeper I'm not taking chances.


----------



## WIRider

welcome jcraig. Glad you're back after your hiatus from horses. Hope your next lesson goes well and you continue to enjoy riding.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> WIRider - Lizzy and all the horses have staticy manes and tails. I wet the hair then put human conditioner in it and leave it. I usually use the suave stuff that costs .96 cents at walmart. Lizzy can get about 4 days out of braids in her hair and her tail braid will stay 2 weeks usually before I have to redo it. And yes I braid that stupid tail because otherwise she shoots liquid poo into it during trail rides lol.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for winter blankets. I have one heavy one Lizzy gets during January-Feb. She grows a good coat but being a hard keeper I'm not taking chances.


thanks for the info. Mellzy's mane and tale just seem a lot worse off than the haffy's i had growing up. Maybe it's just the location, who knows. 

I can understand you not taking chances if Lizzy is a hard keeper. I know you've put a lot into getting her in top form. Wouldn't want to lose all that because of a cold winter.


----------



## poppy1356

I think a lot of it might be our weather lately. I had never seen a horse with static in their hair until this year. Mane and Tail conditioner does work better but it also costs 15 times more so I just stick with the cheap stuff. 

Ever try to use a shop vac on a horse? I'm thinking of trying my luck lol. It's to cold for a bath now and Lizzy is super dirty.

Lizzy is like my dress up doll lol. She gets to wear all the cute clothes but she is a grandma so I think I can pamper her. But jeesh did the cost of blankets jump from last year. Should have stocked up this spring.


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> Ever try to use a shop vac on a horse? I'm thinking of trying my luck lol. It's to cold for a bath now and Lizzy is super dirty.


I think you should videotape this as an educational film. I'm very curious if it is effective.


----------



## Saskia

Welcome jcraig!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for your thoughts about the matter, poppy! We're really doing rather good with the sidepull, however, I have noticed that he's had a bigger tendency to keep his neck higher and stiffer if the reins go from his cheeks, compared to when the pressure points on his nose are lower and work more on his poll. When we tried the hackamore on him it seemed more that its' cues are clearer for him. I guess I might go with using both the hack and the sidepull for a while, working on his responsiveness in the sidepull and helping him getting accustomed with the movements in a hack, and I will place the reins higher on the hack, so that the leverage is very light.

Did a great recording session at the studio with my band tonight. We're working on a cover for a song of a Lithuanian neo-folk band whose work we appreciate very much. They're informed and ok with us making a cover for their song and we hope it means further cooperation.


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider said:


> I think you should videotape this as an educational film. I'm very curious if it is effective.


Oh you can bet if I attempt this it will be videotaped :lol:

So Lizzy is blanketed for the second night again. Poor girl, it's going to be in the 30s tonight and she just started shedding so she has no winter coat yet. She had her sheet on all day since it was raining this morning for morning chores. When I got to her she was barely warm under it. So now I'm in a hurry to find a lightweight-medium weight blanket for fall... at least for the nights when it gets so cold.


----------



## countryryder

I'm so glad I don't have to blanket;I was blessed with easy keepers who grow thick,woolly winter coats. 

I have made the decision to sell Savana. A hard decision to make,but I feel it's in her best interest as I never ride her any more since getting sick due to the pain it causes me. I gravitate towards riding the other two,who are smoother and quieter. Savvy likes to prance and has tons of energy,so she either needs to be held in constant check when riding,or worked like crazy,which I just can't seem to handle anymore. It's no fun riding when it hurts. So,I'm now looking for a home for her where she can be worked to her heart's content.


----------



## nyx

Good luck finding a new home for savana! Love the name.  but yes you made the right decision, for the both of you by the sounds of it. 

I still need a name for my birdie, im thinking alfy now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Oh, countryryder I love Savana... if I had the money, I would totally have her shipped to Manitoba.  But I don't... so I hope you find a wonderful home for her.


----------



## poppy1356

Aww if I had the money for two horses I would come get her  I'd love to get another hot breed that could keep up with Lizzy for those intense trail rides. We can go 15-20 miles and she will be constantly trying to trot. 

You are lucky that yours grow nice coats. I'm not sure if Lizzy will or not. Last winter her hair was insane long but she was also severely underweight so I'm not sure if that was her body trying to survive. But either way I put thousands into her putting on weight I'm not about to let her lose one pound to shivering. She is a desert horse after all lol.


----------



## countryryder

I am going to really miss Savana.  She was my first horse,and I've always thought I'd have her forever.. I've been putting off this decision for the last 6 months,but realized that I am being selfish and doing her no favors by hanging on to her purely for sentimental reasons.At first,I didn't want to accept the fact that this medical condition could really and truly keep me from her,but time and experience has shown me that it can and it does and it will.It's not good for her to just be sitting,when she loves to work. And I am noticing that she is getting kind of stupid about certain things that she normally would not react to,I think simply because she is bored;two years is a long time to hardly be ridden for a horse with that much energy.I have shared an amazing journey with this horse, but that time in both of our lives appears to be past, and I need to let her go be with the person it's right for her to be with now.I just pray that I can find her the perfect home..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Could you lease her out? At least you'd have some control over her future then, might provide some peace of mind.

I've got two likelies for Brock, one to buy and one to lease. But I'm getting worried - one of them has already decided they want him before seeing him. Is this unusual? I clearly disclosed Brock's issues. They have other horses but have barbed wire fences which I'm not keen on, especially as it will just be a lease. Other horses look in good condition and I'm probably just worrying but he's an odd horse and as I'll be in Victoria it'll be hard to do regular checks on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Ugh, late growth spurts are confusing. One day your horse looks almost matured, the other he's butt high and you have to wait and hope he's going to fill out. I guess I'll know it by spring or so.


----------



## countryryder

I looked into leasing her out,but from what I hear and have seen,there is zero interest in this area,especially for just pleasure/trail horses.
I'm hoping the fact that she is so high strung won't make it hard to rehome her though..

Ah yes,the late growth spurt,lol. Sequoya was that way,she really kept me guessing as to what she was going to look like.She got to a point where she looked all grown up and really good,but then she went on a growth spurt and that's when her hind legs got a little goofy,so that was somewhat disappointing,but oh well.


----------



## riccil0ve

Please excuse me while I barge in with my pity party.

I broke up with my boyfriend this weekend and my heart is just broken. Blake is the sweetest, most observant man I've ever met in my life and he loved me so much it was sick. We broke up in June but got back together a month ago. I so wanted this last month with him to be great but it just wasn't. We weren't meshing as well as we did, our two months apart gave us much needed time to grow but I think we just grew apart. And my **** empathy is getting the best of me. You should have heard him try to change my mind and offer suggestions in hopes it would help with the weirdness. Things were just different, it wasn't working, and you have no idea how much I wish it had worked. Great men are far and few between.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Sorry to hear that, riccil0ve! Sadly, sometimes that just happens. Do you think you can still remain good friends? Or would it be too confusing? He sounds like a really nice person and you're right, great men (and women) are few and far between. Great friends are too 

I broke up with my (now) boyfriend a few times in the past, because we were struggling with the distance and having to practically have a relationship over the phone, but we remained friends throughout and despite dating other people and having a whole heap of other stuff happening (like accidentally falling out of contact for 3 years when we simultaneously lost our phones) we eventually ended up back together and in a few months, hopefully, we will finally be living together (only taken 6 years!!).


----------



## poppy1356

Country - I love high strung horses. The barn I'm at is mostly qh or something of the sort. There are a few arabs but none are as personable as Lizzy. It is really such a shame she is already 19. I love them to be hot and have a personality rather than plug along boring haha.

Ricci - That is hard. I have been there but it all worked out in the end. Sometimes things happen and you wont know why until something better happens.

And today Lizzy dear had a good ride. All she wanted to do was run, run, run. It's really hard to get into a nice two point in a dressage saddle lol, so I tried my best. Her cough seems to get better the more we work and I think the cool damp weather is helping. And here is a picture of the princess herself.


----------



## Roperchick

Country- whats she trained in...i know uve said this befoer...but i FOHGET haha. maybe find an endurance rider? or a gamer? idk just throwing out ideas here.


----------



## riccil0ve

EHOD, it would be too hard for both of us to stay friends. Maybe with time it'll be easier. I will certainly miss him a a friend, no one knows me as well as Blake does but that didn't seem like a good enough reason to stay. =\ I don't know if I have faith for us in the future, but I have faith in fate so we'll see where I end up! It's still hard though.

Pretty girl, Country! I like a good hot horse too, but don't think you can't get a hot one out of QH lines. My little one is a pistol, and she's FQH, lol. She certainly isn't a plug. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Roperchick said:


> Country- whats she trained in...i know uve said this befoer...but i FOHGET haha. maybe find an endurance rider? or a gamer? idk just throwing out ideas here.



She's just been used as a pleasure/trail/parade mount and for some farm work,moving cows and checking fence,so not trained in anything too special.. She LOVES to run though,and has amazing stamina. We call her the energizer bunny on steroids,lol. I imagine she could still be trained for showing or gaming though,she's super smart,almost too smart, and loves to show off. And endurance would be right up her alley! I've often though she would make a good endurance mount..
She certainly needs a tune up though,it's been too long since she's been "truly" ridden (prancing arond the corral bareback for 10 min. once a month doesn't really count),and it shows,she's gotten way too full of herself. Now that I've made the decision,I'm kinda hoping it doesn't take too long for her to sell,simply because she does need to be put back into work,and the sooner the better. I cringe when I see her now in her pasture puff condition;all that lovely muscling and toning she had before from all that galloping and riding in rough terrain has turned into flab,lol.


----------



## countryryder

I love the hot ones as well,I am missing being able to ride them SO much!
Thankfully,although Chica is a plod,Sequoya is spirited,but in a gentler way,so I'll still have a luke warm one to ride at least..


----------



## Roperchick

and then.....MISSY!


----------



## countryryder

MISSY!!!
I dying for when she can come home and I can get to know her and start working with her! From what I have observed just watching her on pasture,she seems pretty laid back and quiet. I haven't seen her in so long now,she's probably huge! The breeder said she's ready to be weaned,but they haven't done it yet,urgh! I'm getting very impatient..


----------



## nyx

Missy is a beauty!! We def need updated photos as soon as you see her again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454

Excuse me while I vault into the conversation! I'm 25, and my horse has PGS (pregnant gelding syndrome).


----------



## Roperchick

wow! whens he due??? haha jk jk.

hes a cutie!


----------



## twiz454

**** I believe he should have birthed his twins at least a month ago!


----------



## nyx

Haha awwwww what a cutie!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

nyx said:


> Missy is a beauty!! We def need updated photos as soon as you see her again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I most certainly will share as soon as I get some! Unfortunately,the place she was moved to is a small pasture that is basically part of the backyard of a certain individual whom had let me board my mares at his place one year and whom I am NOT comfortable being around ( there is something that creeps me out about old men that act a little too friendly towards young women) so I have been staying away.


----------



## Asama

Well... Since the discussion has died, I would just like to say I hate freakin' business math! It's going to bring my marks down so low haha! Ugh! On the upside I'm super super stoked to go pick up Classy on Saturday and going out to 'the farm' Friday to double make sure everything is all prepared and go over final details with my cousins about payments and feeding.

Andddddd, if you have guys have been on the horse names discussion you'll already know but I'm soooo beyond stoked - my filly's registered name was my top pick and I came up with it (well my genius cousin did!) and it is Cloud Nine Class AKA 'Classy'!

Cannot wait to play with the little booger and get to love on her.

Also - summer/fall colds suck so much! I have the worst one right now. 

Sorry for blathering on like an idiot... I'm just so bored!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ahhh I have a cold too! :-( Just as I get my first week off work in two years... Not only that, in the last 3 mths I've already had an episode of garden variety flu that lasted 2 wks and swine flu that lasted for 3 wks. I've had more than my fair share already :-(

Oooooh love the name! Classy  Cloud Nine Class sounds like an area of a plane even more expensive than first class. "May I have two seats in Cloud Nine Class? Yes, with the complimentary martini, spa and private theatre." Lol. Very posh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454

Goodness I think everyone is getting sick :/ My hubby decided to give me his cold a few days ago


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That time of year - in both hemispheres! Rapid weather changes, I never end up being prepared for them. You'd think after a total of 48 springs and autumns I'd have learned to bring a jumper (pullover/sweater - not sure what they're called outside Aus!)...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe sweatshirt here or as I usually say hoodie. I'm just trying to beat the allergies. My dog is having problems breathing and Lizzy has a cough. I don't get colds or the flu or anything mostly because I stay away from those flu shots. I just get sinus infections.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I don't touch the flu shots either - our work gives them out for free but they don't seem to help the people who get them and I'm not keen on vaccinating against mild diseases like flu (unless you're an elderly person or have an immune system problem) because it's a great way to create superbugs, especially when said vaccinations aren't particularly effective. But Australia was hit by a virulent strain of usual influenza plus swine flu, heaps of people ended up hospitalised in Sydney and Perth, a few previously healthy young people died. Not a great winter (wasn't cold either, but very wet).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

please please please get your flu shots ! a flu shot will not protect you from every strain, but it can protect you from the major ones. even if you are not elderly or immune comprimised you should get a flu shot if you are around anyone young, old, sick/immune comprimised. you will not get the flu from a flu shot, its not possible !


----------



## poppy1356

My father almost died from the flu shot, I will NEVER get one. The hospital told him if he had not come in when he did he would have been dead by the next morning, no thank you. Flu shots have proven to be useless as they are less than %30 effective. You can get the flu from the shot. It is a live virus that they put in your body. Over vaccination is a problem. I have not had the flu in over 12 years and I have never gotten a flu shot. Yes I may get the flu this winter but then it was simply my time to get it. Natural selection has to control the population somehow. Sorry it may seem heartless but overpopulation is becoming a problem.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Nearly everyone else in my office gets the flu shot, but there are so many strains and the virus adapts so rapidly that often the vaccination doesn't do much at all as far as protection goes. They have to redesign the flu vaccination every year. I will happily consider a swine flu shot when a swine flu pandemic looks like it's taking hold, that's only common sense, and I would get all my children fully immunised (and of course my horse gets his annual strangles/tetanus shots) so I'm definitely not against immunisation and vaccination, I just have an objection against shots for common flu, especially as I have had severe reactions against a number of different shots in the past including the rubella and tetanus shots (the meningococcal shot was the worst, _everyone_ reacted to that where we got it, all the kids at the school where we got it collapsed about 15 mins after receiving the shot - still better than _that _bug though...).


----------



## gypsygirl

the flu shot is a killed vaccine, which means it is not live and you cannot get the flu from it.

im sorry your father almost died, that must have been hard. but i really don't see how it was from the flu shot.

even if you dont think you need the flu shot, you are putting others at risk by not getting it. as said, the flu shot will not protect from every strain, but the 3 main strains that are thought to be most prevelant for that year. i feel very strongly about this topic, my mom works in vaccine development and for a long time made the flu vaccine.


----------



## poppy1356

My horse gets vaccinations along with my dog. I get my regular vaccinations but not ones that are useless. A chicken pox vaccinne, really? No my kid will not get that. And guess what my chicken pox virus mutated into shingles when I was 12 and it is something that I have to be careful with when it comes to nerve damage and other trauma. My horse will not get strangles vaccinne. That is a live virus that infects the horse and if mine doesn't get sick it can make her a carrier and infect others. There is still too much risk with that one. It can take 10-15 years if not longer to weed out the problems with vaccinnes. 

The flu has as many strains as the common cold, it is just something humans must go through. It is natures way of population control, don't believe me, don't worry science will show that. Everyone I know that has gotten a flu shot has gotten the flu within a month. So yes I guess it works since by getting the flu you build up immunity to that strain. But sorry if I can not get the flu but just living my life I'm going with that.


----------



## poppy1356

gypsygirl said:


> the flu shot is a killed vaccine, which means it is not live and you cannot get the flu from it.
> 
> im sorry your father almost died, that must have been hard. but i really don't see how it was from the flu shot.
> 
> even if you dont think you need the flu shot, you are putting others at risk by not getting it. as said, the flu shot will not protect from every strain, but the 3 main strains that are thought to be most prevelant for that year. i feel very strongly about this topic, my mom works in vaccine development and for a long time made the flu vaccine.


Not my problem if others can't properly wash their hands. Really not bothered by the rest of the population. If I get the flu I'm not going around spitting on door handles.

The flu vaccine will cause a reaction in 1 in 100,000 people. The likelyhood that that turns out to be a deadly reaction is less but it is still there. That is what every doctor I have spoken to about has told me. 

The intranasal flu vaccine is a live virus, it is not killed.


----------



## WIRider

I got the flu shot one year, and for the next 6 months i felt worse than I ever had. I understand the reasoning behind the flu shot, but my grandfather is in his 80's and hase never once gotten a flu shot. Rarely goes to the doctor. Doesn't get "regular" shots. The human body is amazing and capable of taking care of itself in most situations. All flu strains, just like all cold strains have similar makeups and DNA, so once you get one, your body is better adapted to fight the others. In my opinion, sending in a dead virus to "boost" your immune system is worthless. your body then recognizes that DNA next time and anticipates a dead virus, not a live one. Best way to fight off a cold or the flu, rest, exercise and eat healthy. That's my recipe and I rarely get colds or the flu. I have noticed that as I got older and actually started going to the doctor, i got sick more than when I was a kid and never went.


----------



## Asama

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Ahhh I have a cold too! :-( Just as I get my first week off work in two years... Not only that, in the last 3 mths I've already had an episode of garden variety flu that lasted 2 wks and swine flu that lasted for 3 wks. I've had more than my fair share already :-(
> 
> Oooooh love the name! Classy  Cloud Nine Class sounds like an area of a plane even more expensive than first class. "May I have two seats in Cloud Nine Class? Yes, with the complimentary martini, spa and private theatre." Lol. Very posh!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just thought it was so cute - and I've always liked the name the Classy. Hopefully she will live up to her name and be as sane as her sure and ****. The stallion blew my mind when I went to see her - calmest stud ever! The mare was like 'oh, you want to see my baby. You can try but I'm gonna keep eating. Good luck! '


----------



## twiz454

My horse didn't get the strangles vaccine before I got him. He caught strangles, it turned into ******* strangles, and he's lucky it didn't kill him. It settled into a knee instead of a more dangerous place, and that knee will always be a little larger than normal. All of mine will get their strangles vacc from here on out. Every barn I've been at since I was a teenager has always vaccinated against strangles, and none of the horses ended up sick because of it.


----------



## gypsygirl

im not gonna talk about vaccines any more or i will get angry....

im at school during my second to last long @ss thursday...cant wait for this day to end


----------



## twiz454

Oh, and there is a strangles vaccine that uses a killed virus. It's the intramuscular shot.


----------



## Roperchick

Im just gonna throw this out here and then back away from the discussion....
Tuesday EVERY SINGLE person in our battallion had to get the flu shots offered at work....no exceptions. everybody had to get one.

the next day 90% of the people were suffering from it, feeling sick etc. 6 people just from my company went to sick call because of the shot...

it IS a live virus, both the shot and the nasal one. and people DID get mild flu symptoms from it.

one of my friends was so sick from it he got hospitalized. 

so yes. it is live, and yes you can get the flu from a flu shot.


----------



## twiz454

Roperchick said:


> Im just gonna throw this out here and then back away from the discussion....
> Tuesday EVERY SINGLE person in our battallion had to get the flu shots offered at work....no exceptions. everybody had to get one.
> 
> the next day 90% of the people were suffering from it, feeling sick etc. 6 people just from my company went to sick call because of the shot...
> 
> it IS a live virus, both the shot and the nasal one. and people DID get mild flu symptoms from it.
> 
> one of my friends was so sick from it he got hospitalized.
> 
> so yes. it is live, and yes you can get the flu from a flu shot.


battalion? you a military lady? Just curious. I have the.. um... joy.. of being an army wife. 

Flu shots always make me feel icky a few days after. I've had mono before though, and my immune system just has not been the same since.


----------



## poppy1356

Roperchick said:


> Im just gonna throw this out here and then back away from the discussion....
> Tuesday EVERY SINGLE person in our battallion had to get the flu shots offered at work....no exceptions. everybody had to get one.
> 
> the next day 90% of the people were suffering from it, feeling sick etc. 6 people just from my company went to sick call because of the shot...
> 
> it IS a live virus, both the shot and the nasal one. and people DID get mild flu symptoms from it.
> 
> one of my friends was so sick from it he got hospitalized.
> 
> so yes. it is live, and yes you can get the flu from a flu shot.


Luckily I will never be in the military lol. I will never, ever get a flu shot, no one will ever convince me otherwise. I know the stuff they tell the people that give those things and most of it is a marketing ploy by the pharmaceutical companies. Everyone knows most hospitals and doctors get kickbacks for boosting the pharma's bottom line. 

Luckily I don't buy into most of the crap the doctors and nurses spew out of their mouths. I have many medical issues that have been traced to the use of "modern" foods, drugs, and other various elements in my life that have been "improved". 

I honestly can say that I really don't give a rats behind if my neighbor gets the flu, it was not my fault because I didn't get vacinated. MRSA evolved from a virus that became resistant to current antibiotics, which are on the same wave as vaccines.


----------



## Asama

Arghhh! Two sleeps two sleeps until I get to go pick up Classy. I can't wait. I'm going to die of anxiety.

The worst part is I'm in the middle of powering through an 8 hour shift and tomorrow I have that dang stupid business math exam! On the upside - my parents are driving the 4.5 hours to come see me this weekend and I'm going out to the farm to hang out with the Weanling and have everything all done up. 

Omg! I seriously CANNOT wait. I've never been more excited for anything in my entire life? Lol - glad I decided I deserved to spend that 500$ on myself for my birthday


----------



## gypsygirl

Roperchick said:


> Im just gonna throw this out here and then back away from the discussion....
> Tuesday EVERY SINGLE person in our battallion had to get the flu shots offered at work....no exceptions. everybody had to get one.
> 
> the next day 90% of the people were suffering from it, feeling sick etc. 6 people just from my company went to sick call because of the shot...
> 
> it IS a live virus, both the shot and the nasal one. and people DID get mild flu symptoms from it.
> 
> one of my friends was so sick from it he got hospitalized.
> 
> so yes. it is live, and yes you can get the flu from a flu shot.


the shot is a killed vaccine, end of story.


----------



## nyx

This topic is just a tad heated.. I think we should just accept that taking the vaccine is a personal choice weather its killed or not..  

So whats every ones plans this weekend? And ppl in aus whats plans for the long weekend. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Our first group trail ride on Saturday!!  This could be great, or it could be a disaster. We shall see!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

There's a long weekend, nyx? When? Hooray!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Ohh exciting! I cant wait to start trail riding on nyxie girl. But im gunna try hopin on her this weekend with my friend leading us. Lol should take a camera for this..

And yep! Long weekend is not this weekend but the next so the 1st of October. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

twiz454 said:


> battalion? you a military lady? Just curious. I have the.. um... joy.. of being an army wife.



yerp. im in the Army....trust me...it sucks just as much BEING in the military as it probably does being married into the military haha


----------



## Roperchick

gypsygirl said:


> the shot is a killed vaccine, end of story.


whatever floats your boat...but 200 people (just my battalion...not even adding in all the other services and civilians) doesnt just get flu symptoms and get sick THE VERY NEXT DAY ALL AT THE SAME TIME just for the he** of it. js. end of story


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha definitely take a camera - it's almost the horse equivalent of baby's first steps! Very exciting!

Failbhe, sounds like that'll be fun, how many of you are going to be in the group? What's the terrain like? I haven't done a trail in years...

I'm going to see some friends tomorrow then riding Brocky for the first time in months on Sunday. Let's hope I survive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

nyx said:


> This topic is just a tad heated.. I think we should just accept that taking the vaccine is a personal choice weather its killed or not..
> 
> So whats every ones plans this weekend? And ppl in aus whats plans for the long weekend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i get to walk behind 7 horses picking up poop for a 5 mile parade on saturday! yaaay hahahahha and then sunday hopefully get to ride my ranch project Champ...poor guy hasnt been out in almost 4 weeks! O.O


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Roperchick said:


> i get to walk behind 7 horses picking up poop for a 5 mile parade on saturday! yaaay hahahahha and then sunday hopefully get to ride my ranch project Champ...poor guy hasnt been out in almost 4 weeks! O.O


Sounds like a dream job, is there a career path available or a vocational course I could do? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Lol you clown!! Im sure all you need is a love of horse poo haha. 

I have a dog named champ!  could almost ride him aswell bloody big enough. 

I might have to set up a video camera for this weekends events, just for ****s and giggles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Hey Doom, when are you going to Melb? Good luck riding Brock!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

As soon as possible! Boyfriend is looking for a house - 3 bedroom because his sister will probably move in with us. Some amazing places down there. I'm not really expecting to be down before November but if I'm lucky it could be earlier. Getting bond money together will be tough though, and need to sort out Brock and work.

Haha thanks, will be interesting to see how he behaves under saddle...

How's your new place? Settled in properly yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454

Roperchick said:


> yerp. im in the Army....trust me...it sucks just as much BEING in the military as it probably does being married into the military haha



Agreed, I deal with the people in 82nd over here, and sometimes the stuff they say/do just hurts my soul. I have to admit, I am totally jealous that you're in HI and I'm in NC  lol


I will be spending my weekend parked on the couch, hacking my lungs up.


----------



## Failbhe

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Haha definitely take a camera - it's almost the horse equivalent of baby's first steps! Very exciting!
> 
> Failbhe, sounds like that'll be fun, how many of you are going to be in the group? What's the terrain like? I haven't done a trail in years...
> 
> I'm going to see some friends tomorrow then riding Brocky for the first time in months on Sunday. Let's hope I survive!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm honestly not sure - about how many people, or the terrain! I've never been to this place - it's a park that has a pretty big equestrian facility attached to it, and I've heard that the trails are nice but "very groomed" so it should be a pretty easy ride. My farrier is also going, and she's giving Wyn and I a ride so I'll know at least one person there. It's actually supposed to be a meet & greet of Manitoban Horse Forum members, we'll see how many show up!


----------



## NBEventer

I just did what no one else has had the guts to do with a local coach. I told her via email what EVERYONE in the area has been saying and thinking for years. The reason I did so is she was my coach until recently. When I decided I wanted to move on she got really mean and nasty about it(even though I left because she doesn't do what I want to do). And I had enough and laid into her.

What is sad about it is, she is a nice woman and has a heart of gold when she wants to but... she is down right evil at the same time. There are about 5 other barns in our area that are similar to what she does. They all have waiting lists for people wanting to ride there, this woman is screaming for clients. She can not fill her program. No one wants to ride with her. She holds her clients back, she is always saying nasty stuff about other coaches and trainers in the area. She refuses to take her clients to shows because she doesn't want to support the facilities putting the shows on. Yet when she needs something from them she is super nice. She is always thinking that other coaches are trying to take her clients from her. I just don't get it.

Anyway I told her what everyone else has been scared to say. And I am now so scared to check my email because I know her reply isn't going to be nice. But I just could not hold it in anymore. She had no right to lose it on me the way she did all because I want to do something different then what she offers. She said some really nasty stuff to me.

Since people heard I left her I have had tons of people approach me asking me to ride their horses, teach them lessons, telling me I have a spot at their barn if I want it. So I am not missing out. Yet...I feel bad. I don't know. I actually feel bad because I know I hurt her feelings. 

Its days like this that I wonder why I keep putting myself through the torment that comes with the horse world.


----------



## poppy1356

Hope it works out, I wouldn't have put it in writing though...


----------



## NBEventer

She wont do face to face. She always runs the other way. However I was not "rude". I didn't say anything that I regret saying and I didn't say anything that could bite me in the behind in the future. I was very careful about my wording. But I still feel like scum. But she was vile to me. Her emails to me were down right nasty including name calling. 

Should I have been the bigger person and walked away? Maybe. But someone had to do it eventually. It might as well be me. She needs to know she can not treat people like this.


----------



## Roperchick

> I am totally jealous that you're in HI and I'm in NC  lol


i would switch with you ANY day. haha. i would pay to be back on the main land

this is a nice vacation spot but to be stationed here for 3 yrs???? no bueno. locals hate us, everything is expensive, its like $1000+ to go home.....it sucks haha... and the units here are THE WORST.



> Sounds like a dream job, is there a career path available or a vocational course I could do? :razz:


uuum volunteer at a horse rescue that loans their horses out for parades?? haha...u can totally come do it for me!


----------



## twiz454

Roperchick said:


> i would switch with you ANY day. haha. i would pay to be back on the main land
> 
> this is a nice vacation spot but to be stationed here for 3 yrs???? no bueno. locals hate us, everything is expensive, its like $1000+ to go home.....it sucks haha... and the units here are THE WORST.



Switch me, only a year until the hubby is out and I'll take a year of HI! lol. The weather here has just been so miserable. Hotter and muggier than when I lived in FL.


While I'm hacking my lungs out on the couch this weekend, I'll also be thinking of names for my new one eyed TB


----------



## Roperchick

> Switch me, only a year until the hubby is out and I'll take a year of HI! Lol. The weather here has just been so miserable. Hotter and muggier than when I lived in FL.
> 
> 
> While I'm hacking my lungs out on the couch this weekend, I'll also be thinking of names for my new one eyed TB :grin:


SOLD! haha now we just have to convince the army :/


its been the same here. its either ridic hot and humid or its ****in' rain. its ridic.....


got any pics of your new lil (big) child??? haha


----------



## twiz454

Roperchick said:


> SOLD! haha now we just have to convince the army :/
> 
> 
> its been the same here. its either ridic hot and humid or its ****in' rain. its ridic.....
> 
> 
> got any pics of your new lil (big) child??? haha



It rained here nearly every day this summer. The mud at the barn was awful, 3 horses ended up having thrush. Ugh ugh ugh, do not want any more of that. 

The new girl is on this thread 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-new-one-eyed-girl-needs-138410/


----------



## Roperchick

aaaw cute cute girl! i like the name Leela lol

def. not Olive Oyl....that was my nickname in basic....****


----------



## twiz454

Roperchick said:


> aaaw cute cute girl! i like the name Leela lol
> 
> def. not Olive Oyl....that was my nickname in basic....****



I love it. I don't know why I didn't think of it before lol


----------



## Failbhe

Yup I also approve of 'Leela'.  (Or Turanga Leela if she's being bad!)

So I suppose my cat Fry is in love with your horse, lol!


----------



## Saskia

Oh I want the kitty!


----------



## twiz454

I love orange kitties!!


----------



## nyx

Today is the day im gunna try some daredevil acts with nyx! So be prepared for some potentially hilarious photos or hopefully in my case sucessful photos!!

Lol im pretty sure we have had a lot of ground work done ready for this moment but anything could happen! 
So incase anyone missed this, today is going to be the first day im going to ride nyx! With a friend leading us..  I have laid across her back a few times and put weight in her stirrups while she has been tied and she just falls asleep, so the next step is today. :/ lol so excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Woohoo! Good luck - can't be a scarier prospect than riding Brock tomorrow, given his bronc displays in the past and 6 mths off being ridden...care to swap? Lol. Looking forward to the video - I'm sure she'll be a pro and acquit herself well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Lol Nah nyx has shown very very poor bronc skills lol so I think ill stick with her lol. Best of luck with Brock though!!  

I will have to read her mood though around my friend. Because she gets super protective about me and will chase off anyone close to me, the little vicious thing lol. I think its extremely funny and cute but its a habit I have to nip in the butt very soon cos its very dangerous. But I think she is used to my friend by now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Well you could always train her as a guard horse! Reckon it wouldn't be hard to teach Brock to kill on command - he's great with voice cues lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asama

Good luck on Nyx and Brock! 

Ps: I'm posting this from my phone, in the truck pulling a trailer with my little Classy being towed home!! Woohooo!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Me and Snickers playing cirling game at liberty today.  Sorry for the blurry image - my crappy phone camera is not cut out for these activities. Snickers was a bit tired at the moment of me recording him, so I let him look around and not be all eyes on me, but the gait transitions and the stop was asked for. We spent the previous half an hour in playing at liberty, mostly with him circling me, rearing, bucking, kicking at nothing, flying with all fours off the ground and galloping as fast as he could - fun times.


----------



## countryryder

Asama said:


> Ps: I'm posting this from my phone, in the truck pulling a trailer with my little Classy being towed home!! Woohooo!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hurray! Let us know how she did,and post pics,of course!


----------



## Asama

Well - I expected an unweaned untouched filly to be hardto load but we backed the truck up to the chute and she went down the chute all by herself and sniffed the trailer and hopped in! Just a pro! Haha. Very classy of her ( see what I did there!?) another hour or so and we'll be home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I am happy to report that the email went as I hoped. No drama from it, and if anything it settled things between us a bit. 

Saranda... I love the video!


----------



## Failbhe

The trail ride today went great!  Loading into the trailer before and after, not so much... but oh well. Once we get our own trailer I can do a lot more work with her, loading/unloading and just getting used to it. 

I sorta forgot my camera was in my pocket for most of the ride...  I have a couple but not many. One of the other women said she'd email me hers.


----------



## Roperchick

ugh. today has been SOOOO long. woke up at 230 to go get 7 horses ready for the parade....walked the 5 mile parade (after standing around for 2 hours waiting for it to start) and ended with us having to deal with an ALMOST dying horse....hurrah...not.
and its only 1630. bleh.

Cute Cute mare Failbhe!


----------



## twiz454

I am very jealous of everyone getting their pony time in! This bronchitis has got to go.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Failbhe, looks like you and Eowyn had a lovely time! She looks super relaxed and I love the running braid 

Well, plans to go down and ride Brock failed, I was too sick to get out of bed til about 15 minutes ago (4pm). Really annoying as I have a lady looking at him next weekend and I wanted to get a feel of how he's going to behave so I don't make a total fool of myself in front of her 

I've decided, so I have something to remember Brock by when I sell/lease him, I'm going to make a model horse exactly like him (fat, fugliness and all!). I've done lots of modelmaking in the past, and lots of 2d horse art, but haven't made a model horse before so it'll be fun. I thought about repainting a Breyer horse but none of them look anything like him, and it's more effort and more expensive to do major customisation than it is to build one from scratch. It probably won't be as big as a typical Breyer because the wire armature might struggle to remain upright under the weight of the polymer clay (all that fat!!), so I'll probably be looking at a 1:16 ratio model (4" at withers). I could make a wooden stand, maybe with "grass" and "gravel" surface, and a little brass engraved nameplate.

My friend is thinking about selling Star too, so if my modelmaking is successful and she does sell, I'll make her one of Star so she can always have her (especially as she may be moving back overseas and won't have any opportunity to visit).


----------



## Failbhe

I was so impressed with her yesterday. She did have a few 'moments'... she decided that she was in love with Private, my farrier's gelding, but she hated the other two geldings that were with us. We even cantered on the trail and she went into a nice smooth lope, I wasn't sure if she'd think it was a race and push into a flat-out gallop. 

I had never been to that park before - there were some absolutely gorgeous trails. I will most definitely be going back!


----------



## countryryder

Failbhe,it looks like you had loads of fun! That's something I really miss,riding with others. Constantly riding by yourself gets old after awhile..

So,someone came out to look at Savana today.The lady seemed to like her,and wants to come out again next week,so hopefully..


----------



## Roperchick

is anybody else having problems with HF? my top bar is all wierded out. i have no option to go to hrose chat and i cant get to my threads or posts from the search bar.....

anybody else having problems???


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yup, we're all having problems! Something's up with the system but at least we can still post or I'd be bored to death stuck in this bed!


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah. i just saw the thread about it right after i posted! id be soooo sad if i couldnt post right now!


----------



## Saranda

So I've been riding Snickers in a LG hackamore lately. I am careful not to overdo or force anything, but I must say, he's really doing better in it than in a sidepull! It seems that the different pressure points let him understand better and we're progressing slowly into relaxing his neck, nice flexing and overall responsiveness. And I have to really take my time to make my hands softer and the contact softer. Our trainer complimented us on a visible progress and I'm just so happy with my boy! 

One of the barnmates also let me try out her horse, an experienced jumper. He was ah-mazing! So valuable to ride a different horse from time to time, especially, someone who can teach the rider a lot! We jumped a little and it felt like he was telling me what to do and how to move, and really helped me over those jumps!


----------



## Asama

Oh my goodness. What a fun weekend with Classy!!

I'm so glad you're having better success with Snickers. I have never tried jumping - something I wanted to do when I was younger but my mother was always a little scared of horses since a bad accident with them when she was younger. Don't worry - she's now got a reliable old mare named "Midgie" that she rides (althought it is the ONLY horse she will ride) and is slowly earning her confidence back and enjoying horses again. 

And I can't wait until I can try a running braid with Classy. That one looks soooo good on Eowyn! 

If you guys want to see Classy Pictures... Link is http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/classys-first-couple-days-home-138635/#post1695092

Have a good day all!


----------



## twiz454

Classy is a cutie, sounds like she is going to be one of those smart, stubborn types lol


----------



## Asama

Too smart! Hahaha. Ah jeeze. 

Oh well, I just love her already. She definitely knows how to test the boundaries. 

And thanks alot - her biggest fault is that she's never been handled before. She's gotten a few scratches here and there but nothing like what she's been thrown into so I have a little empathy for her there, but I'm still trying to command respect and reinforce every boundary. 

Phew. Haha. Can't wait to go out tomorrow!

Hope your bronchitis is going away!


----------



## ReadyToRomp

Nicole said:


> I am hoping that I'll feel confident enough in my skills/abilities to one day have an OTTB to take cross country!


I am 22 years old from Nebraska, I have been riding since I was 8. I just adopted an OTTB as my first "project" horse that I am training by myself and I am absolutely in love with him! They are such a great breed and so smart! I highly recommend thoroughbred adoption for anyone who wants a great horse that doesn't have a lot of money to spend.


----------



## Saranda

Asama, you should really try out jumping, if you can get your hands on a good trainer and an experienced jumping mount.  It is tons of fun and I personally LOVE the adrenaline rush I get from the flight.


----------



## poppy1356

So last night I rode Lizzy bareback in the arena for the first time. I can finally ride without a bareback pad so that makes me soooo happy, it means she has filled out nicely. But omg I lost all my muscle lol. It was so hard to stay on. I used to jump 3ft bareback and now I can barely stay on at a canter. Doesn't help that Lizzy is so bouncy. I even felt her round her back and start to collect for a few strides. So I will have to ride bareback more often now, for both of us.


----------



## jcraig10

what would you all expect in a lesson? when i took lessons when i was younger we always brushed, tacked up, did the lesson, then untacked and brushed again, then turned them out.

i've taken 3 lessons in the last 3 weeks and we don't brush before tacking up and sometimes my horse is already tacked up...and we don't brush afterwards. i guess i feel like i'm not getting enough bond time with the horse...which i would like to have since im basically putting my life in their hands! and i feel like maybe they aren't getting the attention that they need? or maybe they just do so many lessons in a day that they can only be brushed so much!

what do you think? should i look for another barn?


----------



## Cougar

jcraig10 said:


> what would you all expect in a lesson? when i took lessons when i was younger we always brushed, tacked up, did the lesson, then untacked and brushed again, then turned them out.
> 
> i've taken 3 lessons in the last 3 weeks and we don't brush before tacking up and sometimes my horse is already tacked up...and we don't brush afterwards. i guess i feel like i'm not getting enough bond time with the horse...which i would like to have since im basically putting my life in their hands! and i feel like maybe they aren't getting the attention that they need? or maybe they just do so many lessons in a day that they can only be brushed so much!
> 
> what do you think? should i look for another barn?


Have you asked them why they always have the horse tacked up or you don't brush before you tack up? I find it a tad odd to be honest. I've always brushed off horses before riding and after knowing the basics, even at 6 years old, I was expected to go tack up my own pony.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Cougar said:


> Have you asked them why they always have the horse tacked up or you don't brush before you tack up? I find it a tad odd to be honest. I've always brushed off horses before riding and after knowing the basics, even at 6 years old, I was expected to go tack up my own pony.


Funny, I've never been to a school where I was expected to tack up or brush off! However, if the horse wasn't going to be used immediately afterwards (some were - usually for my hour lesson, plus someone else's half hour lesson) I would ask permission to untack, hose them off and dry them, and was always permitted to do this once they'd ascertained that I could do it safely. Nowadays, whenever I pop into my old riding school, if I see a horse needs untacking I ask if they'd like me to do it and they're always happy for me to do it (especially with the mean little ponies lol).

If the riding school operation generally doesn't allow time for you to tack up or untack outside your allotted time, try and ask your instructor if you can spend the first 5 minutes of your lesson time tacking up. Otherwise, take a lesson in the last slot of the day - often school staff will be delighted if you help get your horse (and maybe some of the others), untacked, washed, groomed and rugged. I did this - my instructor was really generous and we often went overtime (15 or even 30 mins) in our lessons at the end of the day, because we'd help put all the horses to bed so it wasn't going to take her so long to do it


----------



## Cougar

That is so odd to me. I haven't taken a lesson on a horse that wasn't my family's horse though in a very long time. Since i was 8 and I'm 21 now. So maybe that is the norm?


----------



## Saranda

Had a very fun photosession today with Snickers and now I can't wait to see the pictures!

Regarding jcraigs' question - I used to take lessons at a place where the horse I got for the lesson was already groomed and tacked, and after the lesson it was taken from me for another lesson or just untacking by barn helpers. But with time I arranged that I could arrive before the lesson and do all the grooming myself, and help as a barn hand after the lesson was over. For my work I got free lessons and learned tons of valuable experience from working with many different horses. Now, when I have my own horse and sometimes take lessons from a trainer, I groom, tack and untack him all by myself, of course.


----------



## Roperchick

woooh Saranda! you better share them pictures! haha


----------



## Saranda

As soon as I get them, I will.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post, but I experienced something interesting today and maybe somebody here has a clue what was it about! I was trotting with Snickers bareback at a medium working trot, when he got excited for a mare leaving nearby pastures and went on to trotting faster. Usually his fast trot is uncomfortable, very rough and such, but this time it seemed that he switched from it up to another trotting speed that was even faster, reminding cantering by speed, but very, very soft and smooth! I had never experienced anything like that on him bareback and I am now a little confused how did he do the change from the fast, rough trot to this silky, fast gliding! Any ideas?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha, such a show off, Snickers! Sounds like he was trying to get someone's attention ;-) Brock is a very slow plodder on the lead until he sees a pretty mare - then he lifts his head, arches his neck and really starts stepping out! He'll try a bit of "passage" if we're trotting around mares too, super comfy and springy but a lot slower than what Snickers sounds like he was doing. These geldings! No one told them they weren't stallion! lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jcraig10

Thanks for the responses on my lesson question. I am the last lesson of the night, so usually the horse is already tacked up from the rider before me...I get that. After the lesson we just untack and turn out, no grooming, cool down or anything. I guess I was just looking for a little bit more 1on1 time with the horse that I ride. I think that I'm just comparing to the lessons that I took when I was younger, where I feel like I spent so much time before and after the lesson with the pony I was riding. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Saranda

Lol, Evil, yes, that might be true! Snickers is quite the macho man!  And the mystery of his "gaiting" might as well be solved - I told this to one of my more experienced barnmates and she said it might mean that he managed to collect naturally at that moment - really engaging his hindquarters, lifting his shoulders and rounding his back. That would explain increasing in the impulsion and the gait becoming smoother - carrying the weight of the rider correctly. 

Well, I sure hope her guess is right.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha awww Snickers - he'll be so sad when he finds out he can't make lots of little Snickers and Snickerellas 

Anyone reading The Casual Vacancy, or planning on reading it, by any chance?


----------



## Saranda

Well, I'd "love" to discover that he's a stud (he's not, lol, but he was a crypt before gelding him), because he's been seen mounting our two mares. One would give him very pretty miniSnickeys. 

A little glimpse from our photosession - I haven't got all the photos yet, because the photographer has caught a cold and won't be able to give me the memory card with the files for a while, but the ones I got today are nice.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> Well, I'd "love" to discover that he's a stud (he's not, lol, but he was a crypt before gelding him), because he's been seen mounting our two mares. One would give him very pretty miniSnickeys.


Heh, Brock's tried that once or twice - vet said it's most likely he's just a randy gelding. The mares are such hussies though... I wouldn't let Brock *or Snickers) mount a mare, only because his stallion instincts may not be keen enough to tell she's not in heat and he could get badly kicked - also, I'd be worried about sexually transmitted infections. Whenever he thinks about it I would give him a light tap with a lunge whip and send him away from the mare - Brock got the picture pretty quickly, he still shows off and produces flehmen and drops, but he doesn't go flank-sniffing anymore, or herding them into corners. Star was more than willing on a few occasions but one time he gave her a quick sniff while my friend and I were walking them both and she nearly kicked me trying to tell him to **** off.


----------



## Saranda

Well, Snickers only shows this interest to mares when they are in heat and ready to have fun, and our lead mare is always happy to "entertain" our geldings in her special days. So I feel rather safe for his decisions, lol.  As for sexually transmitted infections - that's some food for thought. But I'd have no saying in how he acts in the pastures when there are no people around anyway.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> Well, Snickers only shows this interest to mares when they are in heat and ready to have fun, and our lead mare is always happy to "entertain" our geldings in her special days. So I feel rather safe for his decisions, lol.  As for sexually transmitted infections - that's some food for thought. But I'd have no saying in how he acts in the pastures when there are no people around anyway.


Snickers has more charm than Brock then ;-) But I know what you mean about how difficult it is to control what they do in their paddocks - which is why I'm paying hefty board so Brock is paddocked separately (that's partially also because I'm terrified of what he'd do to a colt or gelding in a one-on-one situation, or even worse if it were him, another gelding and a mare!). Sigh, these boys! They're already "fixed" so it's not like we can fix them again! But they make us laugh...

That photo is beautiful by the way - I'm totally in love with Snickers (especially his name, I just like saying it in my head lol).


----------



## Saranda

Thanks.  And I'll let Snickers know he has a fan.  

Well, that is true, horses can get pretty rough with each other in the pastures. But they sort out their hierarchies quickly and do not tend to seriously maim others, as it is against natural herd behavior. I also think that the pros are much bigger (and more of them) than any cons of pasturing horses in herds. Does Brock have a particular behavioral issue because of which he cannot be turned out with others, or is it just that you don't want to take the risk?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> Thanks.  And I'll let Snickers know he has a fan.
> 
> Well, that is true, horses can get pretty rough with each other in the pastures. But they sort out their hierarchies quickly and do not tend to seriously maim others, as it is against natural herd behavior. I also think that the pros are much bigger (and more of them) than any cons of pasturing horses in herds. Does Brock have a particular behavioral issue because of which he cannot be turned out with others, or is it just that you don't want to take the risk?


He has a biiiiiiig issue with other males - very aggressive toward them. If it were just a few bites and maybe a kick it would be OK and perfectly normal but he sees them and thinks "kill". He's OK in a larger herd situation (especially with plenty of bossy mares and submissive geldings) but he'd seriously beat up and repeatedly harass any more dominant male in a one-on-one situation and it would get very ugly. 

He's incredibly territorial toward male horses, dogs, little children and even adults if they go into his paddock and don't think. And on a bad day he's like a crazy dog, going teeth first trying to attack any gelding/stallion/colt that has any sort of "presence" about it, striking out with his front legs and trying to barge through fences to get at them.

I'm very much a fan of horses being in a herd situation but unfortunately it would be very unfair on the owner of the other poor horse that ended up with him as a paddock mate, and a larger herd situation isn't possible where I live as none of them provide additional feed - he's a pretty good keeper but nutrition-wise pasture in Australia is very low in value.

Haha, Snickers does have a big fan here!


----------



## Saranda

Wow, Brock really sounds like a very special character. Good for him to have such a considerate owner! I've met with such horses before and they too were kept in separate paddocks, nearby other paddocks with more horses for over-fence company. Once an overly dominant mare even charged at me when I entered a pasture (back in the place I bought Snickers from) to get another mare for a lesson, I had to guard her off with my lunge whip, but she still kept charging and trying to get to me, also upsetting the mare I lead with that behavior. It was a rather scary experience.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yup! Very scary - when I first got Brock he used to do that in the roundyard, head down like a bull and charge. I had to step toward him and smack him across the front legs with the whip. Same as at feeding time, he'd try and corner me and start striking out with his front hooves. So I never went in without a dressage whip for the first few weeks, and I still never take my eyes off him.

He's got buddies over the fence on both sides, there's electric tape between which he respects. He's not so respectful of timber post-and-rail, I think he's convinced he can barge it down with his chest (frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if he did, he's got crazy determination about some things).


----------



## WIRider

Evil - did you get Brock young? or was he older when you got him? He sounds pretty hot-headed. We had a very territorial young colt that was born on our farm once, but only toward men. My sister could go in the stall and he would be ok, but if my dad or I went in, he would puff himself up and rear up at us, even at a very young age. Not wanting him to continue that way, we started asking around, particularly to Amish guys. One said he had a sure fire way to break them out of that, but he only did it if nothing else worked. And unfortunately, this is not an option anymore with Brock. He said that if they were still young and rearing up and striking he would wait until they did, then shove his shoulder into thier chest and knock them off balance. Not enough to knock them over, but enough that they would shuffle. Once or twice of that and they almost always stopped that behavior. Luckily we didn't have to do that. I just started taking a whip in and when he'd do that, I'd pop him between the ears. He caught on pretty quick.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

No, got him at 7 and he's a hefty lad so no chance of shoving him off balance, even if I had a long pole to do it with! But I do carry a driving whip with me in the paddock. He knows what it's for and doesn't misbehave when he sees it, and he's generally very respectful toward me now - although he's more difficult to handle when the wind is up and mares are in season and he does need reminding of his place sometimes. He's very arrogant, super intelligent, knows his own strength and has clearly had success with scaring people off in the past. Fixable but only one relationship at a time - if he has no respect for a nervous young farrier's apprentice, no amount of work I do will help that (unless I'm there when he's trimmed).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

yeah, that's very true. I'm sure he's learned who he can push and who better not be messed with.


----------



## countryryder

Whoa,three whole days without a post on here???
What's the world coming to? lol

Anyways,no luck selling Savana yet.Never heard back from that lady that was so interested in her,so obviously she wasn't as interested as she said she was..Just as I was afraid of,her "hot bloodedness" is intimidating to alot of people.They come out to see her,ohhing and awwing over how pretty she is,how good her ground manners are,ect. But once they see her with a rider,all prancy and fired up,they back off really fast. And she's actually been pretty good under saddle,way better than I thought she would be after two years of basically nothing done with her.
A young guy came out with his mom tonight and he and Savana seemed to really hit it off;he wasn't scared of her at all,and was ripping around the corral with her,having a grand time.He'd take her in a heart beat,but his mom wasn't so sure,once again a little intimidated. So,we'll see...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

countryryder said:


> Whoa,three whole days without a post on here???
> What's the world coming to? lol
> 
> Anyways,no luck selling Savana yet.Never heard back from that lady that was so interested in her,so obviously she wasn't as interested as she said she was..Just as I was afraid of,her "hot bloodedness" is intimidating to alot of people.They come out to see her,ohhing and awwing over how pretty she is,how good her ground manners are,ect. But once they see her with a rider,all prancy and fired up,they back off really fast. And she's actually been pretty good under saddle,way better than I thought she would be after two years of basically nothing done with her.
> A young guy came out with his mom tonight and he and Savana seemed to really hit it off;he wasn't scared of her at all,and was ripping around the corral with her,having a grand time.He'd take her in a heart beat,but his mom wasn't so sure,once again a little intimidated. So,we'll see...


Ugh, that was the same experience as with Brock, and he wasn't even being particularly prancy! He was great and yet the "experienced adult" rider who told me her previous horse was a 17hh TB she used to ride XC with was too nervous to trot him and kept saying how big he was (he's 15.3hh, but his neck ties in high so he looks taller from the ground...).

With regard to the young guy, if he really is a good fit perhaps have a chat with the mum and explain that her son has real talent (obviously only if it's true!) - nothing like praise of their children to bring them round! :lol:

Good luck with selling Savana. She sounds like my sort of horse!


----------



## Saskia

Hey guys, how is it all going?

Hopefully something will happen with Savana soon :-( And Brock too!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia said:


> Hey guys, how is it all going?
> 
> Hopefully something will happen with Savana soon :-( And Brock too!


Still getting interest but I swear some people don't read the ad properly...

How's your new place? Settled in nicely yet? How's Rosie going?


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, people often overestimate their abilities with horses and, when it comes to horse shopping, I suspect that they are forced to face their actual skill level... But Savana is lovely and I firmly believe that the right person will come in time! As for Brock... I somehow feel that Brock is your horse, Evil. "Your" as in "YOUR". I don't know if you feel the same way, but I'd be somewhat happy if you chose and were able to keep him. 

I started leasing Snickers on the first of October, last year, and it was clear from the day one that he is NOT going to be a lesson horse or a string ride horse in that facility ever again. So yesterday I had a celebration ride with him - along with my best horsey buddy, who was riding one of our mares, we galloped moonlit roads at full speed. The scruffy, smallish horse in need of groceries and with no endurance whatsoever is nowhere to be seen around anymore - he's become healthy, muscled, fast and oh-so-proud - the way he's meant to be.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> Yeah, people often overestimate their abilities with horses and, when it comes to horse shopping, I suspect that they are forced to face their actual skill level... But Savana is lovely and I firmly believe that the right person will come in time! As for Brock... I somehow feel that Brock is your horse, Evil. "Your" as in "YOUR". I don't know if you feel the same way, but I'd be somewhat happy if you chose and were able to keep him.
> 
> I started leasing Snickers on the first of October, last year, and it was clear from the day one that he is NOT going to be a lesson horse or a string ride horse in that facility ever again. So yesterday I had a celebration ride with him - along with my best horsey buddy, who was riding one of our mares, we galloped moonlit roads at full speed. The scruffy, smallish horse in need of groceries and with no endurance whatsoever is nowhere to be seen around anymore - he's become healthy, muscled, fast and oh-so-proud - the way he's meant to be.


I totally agree with you, Saranda - Brock and me, we've been through a lot and have had a heap of arguments and frustrating days and things, but I "get" him and he "gets" me. He takes a long time to build up a relationship, he's not a particularly social horse with people he doesn't know and you really have to work hard to get his respect and his affection (and he _is_ really affectionate if he respects you, he follows you around and gives hugs and puts up with anything - I wouldn't call it love, but he trusts me as a leader). 

I know there's no way I'll be able to keep him, at least for the next 12 months, but if I can lease him out to the right person for at least a year I could wait until my life was settled again and eventually transport him down to Melbourne. My partner wants us to have horses, so as long as we've got somewhere relatively economical to keep them it would be amazing. (Plus, then we'd have the perfect excuse to buy a fluffy little pony for his daughter! I love ponies!)

Oh gosh, that ride sounds so exciting and romantic, like some awesome fantasy book! All you needed was chainmail armour and a sword by your side, or maybe some awesome fantasy dress  I've always wanted to ride by moonlight (not just in a brightly lit arena). It sounds like you and Snickers make a wonderful team!


----------



## Saranda

I hope you will find a great leasee for Brock. Heck, if I lived near you, I'd even consider leasing him as a second horse - I love these strong and energetic characters! 

When you get Brock down to Melbourne, be sure to have a great ride with him on a moonlit night! It's a fantastic experience - even without armour or fantasy dresses.  

Snickers and me - well, we still have our ups and downs. It's clear that we sometimes don't really agree about who is the leader. It's clear that we're both pushy and dominant at times, that we could do better, that I should focus more and work more on his sensitivity. But no matter what, we're still a good team - he's the perfect horse for me and it is not just a horsey fantasy that he adores and trusts me too.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha yep, Brock and I still have arguments over who's boss, but it feels like a good marriage to me now, and once the argument is sorted (as in, I win ;-) ) Brock and I get on with it and have a great time. Oh I'm going to be a nightmare to live with, my poor partner! Hee hee!


----------



## Saskia

Yeah I always would get that. I was once selling an unbroken three year old, and I got so many people asking if it would be okay for their 11 year old daughter etc. 

My new house is good - so great living alone. Things aren't as good though here in the Mountains, at least not as good as I thought they would be. I'm finding it hard to make friends, I've tried - I've got a job, volunteer at a few places, try to go out to things and join groups etc - but its just not working. I'm finding the lack of services tricky, and seem to be travelling all the time. Distance study is a bit hard too. Combined with the horse which is taking about a third of my income... and rent is taking about half.. not great. 

Anyway, Rosie is settling a bit, through a process of elimination I worked out that the lucerne was making her a bit moody and nutty, so I've taken her off that and she is a lot easier. Still though, she needs more work than I can give her, and probably a more confident owner than I am. I'm not willing to give up quite yet, but I have been thinking of selling her. 

So yeah  I graduated from my Bachelor though last weekend which was great! 

I'm thinking of moving again next year when I start teaching, I was thinking about the Albury-Wodonga Region - anyone know that area well?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I've been through Albury a few times, my partner used to live there and now lives west of there in Yarrawonga. I don't think he liked Albury much and it doesn't really look very attractive from what I've seen, but I may have missed the nice bits! I'll ask him about it next time we talk if you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Thanks... I'm just looking for places with a university that aren't in cities


----------



## Failbhe

I really hope Savana finds a home that loves her hot-bloodedness and doesn't try to tame her down, but use what she has and loves... seriously, I'd be SO tempted to bring her out to Manitoba if shipping costs weren't prohibitive. AND if I didn't already have a little hot-blooded mare that needs attention. I'm afraid if we get a second horse it'll have to be some old plug who isn't going to run away with my noob husband or friends.  She reminds me so much of my first horse, also a saddlebred x... sigh. If I won the lottery, she'd be mine tomorrow! 

Of course I also hope Brock gets a good lessee... Savana just tugs on my heart strings a little more, being so much like Duchess! 

On another topic... I haven't been working for a while and I've been thinking about what I want to do. I know most people think about that when they're just graduating high school not 11 years later, but I don't want to just 'get some old job' because I've done that and I hated it. (Of course if I need a temporary job that's fine, but I don't want to make a career out of bouncing from one menial soulless job to another) 

At first I was thinking about taking an Equine Massage Therapy course, but after doing some looking around it seems there are a LOT of them already in my area and I don't think there would be much of a market for me. I think I'd find the course fascinating and probably useful for my own horses, but I can't justify spending thousands of dollars and living away in another city for a month to take a course that I can't make any money with. My farrier thinks I should become a certified saddle fitter since there either aren't any around here or else they're very hard to come by, but I don't even know where to start. Most of the information I've found online is just for becoming a rep of a saddle company and that's not what I want. 

Anyway... just venting I guess.


----------



## WIRider

wow, i thought I would have missed a lot more not being on for a while. Did everyone lose internet for a while?

Evil - I hope you can find someone to lese Brock for a year so you can keep him once things settle down. Sounds like you two have a real bond, and that's not something that happens easily. Mellzy and I have been working on who is in charge. She's pretty stubborn, but she's learning that I'm even worse. Although she seems to do very well with my wife, I think it's because they are both stubborn, hot headed females. I'm beginning to think that she may end up becoming my wife's horse down the road. But anyway, that's a tangent...

Country - if I could take Savana off your hands, I would. I love hot horses. Probably goes back to when I was doing contesting with a hot little paint/arab mare that loved to run. They are so much fun when they are spirited like that.

and back to my tangent... Mellzy has been doing very well with her training. I just wish I could spend more time out with her. Not too much longer and we'll start some ground driving with a saddle on, get her used to that. I'm excited to ride her, but have to keep reminding myself not to get ahead of her. Once I get a saddle on her, I'll try and get some more pictures up for everyone.


----------



## poppy1356

I've been so busy with school and work and Lizzy, not much time for talk haha.

But I will share a few pictures here. One of the bf riding Lizzy then of our show for our barn this past Saturday. She can sure run faster than most of the other horses but her turns are horrendous. Like largest barrel pattern ever. I guess we need to work on that. She can spin on her hindquarters at a stand still but she loves to run, and turning + speed = no turn lol.


----------



## countryryder

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Still getting interest but I swear some people don't read the ad properly...
> 
> How's your new place? Settled in nicely yet? How's Rosie going?



Oh,I know what you mean about people not reading the ad properly,drives me nuts!


----------



## countryryder

Aww,Poppy, your girl is so dang cute!

So,I got a call about Savana this morning,and this one actually has my hopes up abit. The lady has experience with and likes the hot blooded horses,she loves everything I told her about Savvy, and is more than willing to get a horse that needs some work. She actually had a mare that sounds alot like Savana,but had to sell her due to a nasty divorce. Now that her life has settled down again,she would like to get another horse similar to the one she had to sell. So, fingers crossed!


----------



## poppy1356

Thank you. That new lady sounds like the perfect fit for Savana. It's hard to find someone to actually want to take on a project horse when there are so many finished horses on the market.


----------



## Saranda

I just posted a video of Snickers and me in the Horse videos section  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/learning-liberty-139399/


----------



## Saranda

If anyone watched that, I'd appreciate any opinions about how we did and what could be done better - the neverending process of education under construction here.


----------



## countryryder

Saranda said:


> If anyone watched that, I'd appreciate any opinions about how we did and what could be done better - the neverending process of education under construction here.



I'd say you guys are doing great! If I ever find the time,I would love to teach Sequoya to do this..


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, countryryder.  We still have to train a lot, but the results make me rather happy anyway. I wish I had the chance to work with a horse or a couple of horses more, just to broaden my experience. 

Speaking of which, I had to pick up our "problem mare" from the field this Monday. She is usually handled by her owner, our BO, but she wasn't around that evening and it was my duty as a helper to prepare her for a ride. The mare has severe hormonal issues and thus is almost all the time in heat and acts as a stallion, morphing into quite a dangerous animal at times. She dislikes being caught and can squeal, bite and try other attacks to avoid haltering, if it is done too quickly. She's also known as being able to charge... So I'm not too comfortable around her, although I really like her, because under all the hormones she's actually a very sweeet, little lady. 

So I tried a very slow approach that evening, approaching and retreating at her pace, letting her decide when I can come closer and reading her body language to make my moves. Gradually I was able to touch her from distance with my dressage whip, pet her all over her body, slowly making my way up to her face, ears and nose, after that I was able to come close enough to touch her shoulder and neck with my hand and rub her gently with the halter. After that, she squealed just once as I was putting on the halter and started chewing/licking immediately. For the rest of the evening she was surprisingly nice and cooperative, although I didn't let my guard down even for a minute and carried my whip with me at all times around her. But it seemed that we had some kind of a breakthrough and she accepted me as a reasonable part of her herd. It felt really nice and I was able to pet her comfortably when letting out back in the fields after her ride was done. 

This is her -


----------



## poppy1356

Have they tried anything to settle her hormones? Lizzy gets dried raspberry leaves daily. Without them she's a skitzo mess. Although I'm going to take her off them after the first good frost and see what happens.


----------



## Saranda

Meds and herbs don't work on her... She's getting a sonography this month for a better diagnosis and in the spring, hopefully, she'll get an operation to remove the tumors from her ovaries which are thought to cause the hormonal issues.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm in this thread and I'm not 20! Nanneee Nanneee Booboo! (I also can't spell)...

tap tap tap dance dance dance...

OH CRAP! Someone is coming.....!!!!


----------



## poppy1356

Haha don't stay to long or you might not leave, we are way more fun than the old people.

Saranda - At least they are going to figure it out. Too bad it will take surgery, hopefully she heals up well.


----------



## Failbhe

So how's the weather where you are? It's snowing here this morning... 

I don't mind winter, I just love fall and don't want it to be over yet! This will melt I'm sure, but it's a naaaaaaaasty day out there today!


----------



## countryryder

It snowed yesterday here,ugh! Totally not ready for winter yet.. It cleared sometime during the night,so it's freaking cold this morning;had to break ice on the water tanks and wear my winter jacket. Not supposed to last though,next week it's supposed to get back up to 15-17 C. 

On another note,I am SO sick and tired of "tire kickers" when it comes to selling Savana! I don't know how many people I've had say they were coming out to look at her,I change my work schedule,ect.to accommodate them,and then they don't show.Or they do come out,say they are definitely interested and will be calling me back to confirm and they're never heard from again;drives me bonkers! If you aren't interested,that's fine,just don't lie/be dishonest about it!
OK,rant over.


----------



## 1322271927queen

*Hello, Im 27*

My name is Barbara and Im from Eastern CT (USA). I've been riding 17yrs. but still no horse, I don't make allot of money and my mom could never afford one. I can ride english or western but I've learned the most about classical dressage. I have also done jumping and a little driving with pony carts. Someday I hope I'll own a horse before Im too old and stiff. Right now Im going to start up my dressage lessons again but my view on dressage is changing. Its good to have a solid foundation in dressage and I want to be confident at 1st level but I've been doing it for a while and Im thinking about trying western, it looks like allot more fun. I wish I could lease a horse for less than $200 instead of doing lessons(my lessons are $50 per week ($200per month) or ride someones horse for free. I've ridden for free lots of times before, usually on horses that weren't the show ring type. With the last horse I schooled for someone (horse in my picture), my instructor said they should've paid me because now the owner can actually ride their horse and I took him to a show which was a huge accomplishment for this horse. But I know the trainers who get paid are better riders than me in some respects because they can take any horse and turn it into a winner at shows. I can't do that yet. Im just good at taking sour horses or green horses and making them rideable and show ready but I haven't trained a horse to the level that gets 1st, 2nd, 3rd,4th or 5th place in a class or good marks on a dressage test. When I use to ride hunter jumpers, I would show every summer at huge shows, so I know the showing scene but I didn't have allot of money so mostly I watched the other riders compete. My first schooling shows were at a small barn with a tiny ring and my horse was way too much for me to handle in a show so that didn't really count. My last instructor was great, I learned allot with her. If I could show now it would be more fun.


----------



## poppy1356

Welcome.

I wouldn't dream of getting paid to ride and fix other people's horses. I just like the experience. To be able to ride many different horses really helps one's riding. Plus I love a challenge. 

Yesterday Lizzy and I went out with another horse and rider and we galloped through the harvested fields and through the trees. We tried to maintain a fast trot for the exercise but there were quite a few good gallops in there. 

And best of all..... I was riding in a regular snaffle!!!! We didn't do very well at stopping BUT there was NO bolting. Now the next time I go out to run I will be using my regular bit but it was still nice she didn't kill me.

Oh yea and haha to all those getting snow


----------



## Failbhe

I can't say for sure in your area, but I think there should be a market for a trainer who can take green or sour horses and make them rideable - that's what the trainer I took my horse to specialized in. When I first got her she had been saddled maybe once or twice, and I just wanted her to get a good solid foundation under her. If we do show sometime in the future she'll need more training, but I'd like to do that myself anyway. 

There are tons of people out there who have horses that have issues they don't know how to deal with and just want a good trail horse or their horse to know the basics. At least, around here there are!


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, poppy, we're all a little concerned about the surgery, but hopefully it goes well.

Failbhe, it's a mild autumn weather here right now, with occasional rain, lots of fog and temperatures staying at about 12 degrees by C at days and about 5-9 at nights. I enjoy it like it is, the colored leaves are beautiful, but autumn storms are expected to come in the nearest days.

Welcome, queen!


----------



## Roperchick

its uuuuuh 83F here....roflmao HI doesnt have seasons....well correction

hawaii has summer and hurricane seasons but tahts about it. lol


----------



## WIRider

I think I would say that we are in fall weather right now. It's usually about 40 when I leave for work and low 60's at lunch time. That's in farenheit for those of you not in the US. I'd give both, but i'm too lazy to convert at the moment. But cooler weather is approaching. I've heard highs of 43 this weekend. Any other Wisconsin/Minnesota people getting colder weather yet?


----------



## Alo

We've had like 5 inches of snow already..  It's so sad.. I'm a summer lover...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hello all! Busy in here today!

Saranda, I must watch that video when I get on the PC, I love liberty training.

Thanks to the various challenges offered up by Brock and Star which I've had to fix (tying, headtossing, bucking, leaning on the bit, aggressiveness, hyperreactive behavior, refusing to pick up feet, refusing to worm and a whole bunch else) I've got pretty good at identifying problems and finding training solutions, so I'd be happy to deal with other peoples' "problem" horses for free for a few years, because I like a challenge. My partner has worked professionally in breaking and training in both TB racing and hack show barns for a number of years so maybe one day (in about a decade lol) together we might be able to set up a small business of our own helping people with problems. One day! lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe

Wow, TERRIBLE weather here today. It's +1 C (just barely above freezing for your Farenheiters), with VERY strong north winds and it's pelting this nasty rain/snow/sleet. 

My dad always warned me about this kind of weather with outdoor horses - if it were 10 degrees colder with a 'dry' snow, they would be fine - but because it's raining, they get soaked through. Sure enough I went out to check on them and the minis were ok (they are already pretty fuzzy, I don't think the moisture was getting down to their skin) but Éowyn was shivering. 

Kevin came and helped me move some panels so we turned our run-in shed into a makeshift stall and I toweled her dry as best I could. She was still a little bit damp, but she wasn't shivering anymore. Silly girl, you'd think she'd get out of the weather on her own but she gets so freaked out in strong winds she was zipping around the pasture like an idiot. 

I've never blanketed my horses before but I think I'm going to order one just for days like this! 

Question - I've heard that blanket fit is very important. I measured her and she needs a 68". Some blankets come in 68" but there's more selection for 69" - would one measly inch make a difference?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Failbhe said:


> Question - I've heard that blanket fit is very important. I measured her and she needs a 68". Some blankets come in 68" but there's more selection for 69" - would one measly inch make a difference?


Gosh, you have fitting options!! Brock ideally needs a 6'8" rug but the only sizes available at my tack shop (a big one) are 6'6" and 6'9" - I use the latter and the extra inch doesn't seem to make a difference. I'd think 6'6" would be too small for him though.


----------



## poppy1356

You are always supposed to go up to the next size. 69 is a very common size and that is what Lizzy takes. Her winter blanket is a 72 and fits just fine. 

lizzy is all snuggled in her fleece cooler with her rain sheet over, I'm still looking for a fall blanket.


----------



## Roperchick

i would go up.

charlie outgrew 6 blankets in 4 years....the first 4 years of his life 6 inches of his butt was sticking out cuz the blankets were always too short pr he would ruin them...i lost count of how many he ripped up....so go with the bigger


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

The girl who really clicked with Brock called back! She's found a place that's closer to home and has more facilities than the other place she was considering, so as long as her parents can afford it (she works weekends but is still in school) she's keen on him. She's coming down on Sunday with her dad to give him a final try-out because she really loves him (and really, she went great on him) and then they'll decide.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, I'm disappointed. Everything was set for Snickers and me to go to our first endurance race tomorrow...and I just got a message that the race is cancelled. It turns out that many participants had decided not to come because they were concerned that the weather would be bad, so there were too little participants as such in the end. But I suspect, however, that for many the problem might be totally different - endurance racing is taking its' first baby steps in Latvia and many just don't realize that the horses really have to be trained for endurance to pass the vetchecks, not just grabbed from the stable and ridden. What a shame.  I hope there will be a next race in the spring.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Do you have to wait til spring?? That's hard. Do you have anyone to do practice races with?


----------



## Saranda

Yes, there are just two barns in whole Latvia that organise these events, and only one of them is within a reasonable distance for us to go (about a 2 hours ride) - and it announces a race in the spring and one in the autumn. Most people here prefer just showjumping of dressage - there are almost no other events available, so most horses are trained for nothing more. Boring, if you ask me... I'd love doing endurance and some basic level cross country, but there's nothing like this here. At least we're hoping to set up some cross country obstacles in some of our trails next summer. 

On the bright side - yes, there's a girl from our barn who was going to be my partner in the endurance race and we have been doing practice races together. Our horses really do well as a pair and it's an enjoyable experience to ride with them. I guess we'll continue our training as long as the weather allows.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

At least you have a friend to ride with! Do you have to stop riding for some weeks/months during the winter?


----------



## Saranda

It depends on the weather. If the temperatures drop below -15 by Celsium, we stop cantering and trotting, but still do light riding at a walk or groundwork. Also, if it is very cold for a long time - or very wet - the footing changes and it is hard to do something other than very light work on clear ice or ankle deep mud.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Interesting! Here it's the opposite, we have to do light work or stop riding because of the heat. I won't ride in anything above 40C now - I've ended up with heat exhaustion before (even riding in a covered arena) and nearly fainted and fell off. Both me and the horse were drenched in sweat after 45 mins walk and trot, but the worst bit was having a helmet on with my head swelling from the heat! My legs were so wobbly when I dismounted, I had to give myself a hosedown too, and I was drinking from the hose and giving the horse (his name was Griffin) a drink too, too hot to even think of germs lol.


----------



## Saranda

We seldom have such heat here, but I won't ride during midday if the heat goes over 28-30 by Celsium. Summers are usually quite cool with occassional heat waves that don't last longer than a week, usually during July. 

I was planning to visit Snickers today, but let's see how the weather goes. A storm just started and I'm afraid I won't be motivated to go 4 kilometers from the busstop to the barn if it's pouring rain.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh yes, not much fun walking in a cold downpour! I'm guessing you keep your tack where Snickers is? I wish I could do that with Brock, I have to carry it everywhere and it's really heavy...


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, we have a locked tack room with heating in winters. Each of the boarders has space in shelves to keep boxes and other smaller items, a bridle hook, a saddle holder and a wardrobe for clothes. It is a bit cramped, but we're used to it. We also have a storage for feed barrels, in case we want to keep some separate feeds there.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> Yeah, we have a locked tack room with heating in winters. Each of the boarders has space in shelves to keep boxes and other smaller items, a bridle hook, a saddle holder and a wardrobe for clothes. It is a bit cramped, but we're used to it. We also have a storage for feed barrels, in case we want to keep some separate feeds there.


Nice! I kind of had that at the stables I was at before, but aircon would have been appreciated on those summer days! And my tackroom buddy was a bit awful. My feedroom buddy was awesome - she's Star's owner - we ended up keeping all our stuff in there so we could share non-specific gear, and we'd sit on hay bales and gossip!


----------



## Saranda

My wardrobe buddies (we all share 1 wardrobe on roughly 3 people) are ok and I have a feed storage buddy who lets me use her feed scoop (lol  ) and we sometimes help out each other by feeding each others horses if the owner has not been able to visit her horse. We're overall a very friendly group of people and we can always be safe that everything is going to be tidy and nobody is ever going to use your tack or feed without asking first.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That is always the best! Being stabled, our horses needed morning and evening feeds, so my friend and I would take turns to do mornings so we could sleep in sometimes before work! And it was very helpful if one of us was sick, or on holiday, or really busy with work. There's nothing better than a good barn buddy!


----------



## Saranda

True that! Working as a team and helping each other out doeas great things for the barn environment. I think the fact that there's just 7 boarders + the BO and the BM with their horses helps a lot. I wouldn't like staying in a crowded barn with too many people - that is almost always a good soil for nasty intrigues...


----------



## WIRider

The barn I keep Mellzy has a lot of boarders. Somewhere near 30 horses, I would guess. I'm the new guy there, but I have come to notice there are a lot of high school girls, and even some a little older that are still in the high school mentality, so I can see that there is a possibility for drama to erupt in the barn. Luckily, I can manage to go in, work my horse, get my volunteering hours in, and get out and avoid all the drama. I'm fortunate enough that the work I do for my volunteer hours involves weed trimming, checking fences, and mowing, so i don't get disturbed or talked to very often while I'm working.


----------



## poppy1356

By the way, you are really slacking in the picture department of Mellzy. Wait until those high school girls make up some story about what you really do since your the "new guy" hahahahahaha. I was a teacher (I HATE kids) at one point I guess, the bf was like an astronaut or something, kinda funny.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

WIRider said:


> The barn I keep Mellzy has a lot of boarders. Somewhere near 30 horses, I would guess. I'm the new guy there, but I have come to notice there are a lot of high school girls, and even some a little older that are still in the high school mentality, so I can see that there is a possibility for drama to erupt in the barn. Luckily, I can manage to go in, work my horse, get my volunteering hours in, and get out and avoid all the drama. I'm fortunate enough that the work I do for my volunteer hours involves weed trimming, checking fences, and mowing, so i don't get disturbed or talked to very often while I'm working.


With any luck, they'll just treat you as some welcome eye candy. Not enough guys in barns.

Which reminds me, some of those Spanish lads who show Andalusians... *grabby hands*


----------



## countryryder

It looks like I found a new home for Savana,and it couldn't be a more perfect one! The couple absolutely LOVE her,and she seemed to really connect with them as well.They're from Poland,and have tons of experience with horses.It's kinda bittersweet though;on one hand I know I'll miss her like crazy,but on the other I know she will be very well taken care of and will be able to do what she loves. Plus,they live less than an hour away,so I'll be able to keep in touch..


----------



## Failbhe

I'm really glad to hear that, countryryder. Selling horses is always really hard... I sold mine to my parents, and I still miss them!!! (Well, the mean/nasty/stubborn gelding that had it in for me, not so much, but I miss the mare anyway!)


----------



## Saranda

Many Polish families have long lasting traditions of horse keeping and really love the animals they are taking care of - I say this as a half-Polish who has seen it first-hand.  Well, there of course are the bad ones, but I wish Savana all the best in her new home - she is a beautiful girl and I think that nobody could resist loving her.


----------



## countryryder

We delivered Savana to her new home today.Seeing it and how the couple interact with their animals only reinforced for me how perfect they are for her.. Their horses are treated as part of their family;they are kept forever,well taken care of,worked and played with every day,the lady is trained in equine massage so they get daily massages,ect. She is going to be spoiled.  And she is so calm around them,not spooky or nervous like she normally is around strangers. And she had already bonded with her paddock mates,an Exmoor pony and Egyptian Arab filly, by the time I left. Being my baby,it was hard driving away,but I know she's in the right place,and I have permission to visit her whenever I want. So,a happy ending to a difficult decision...


----------



## Saranda

Snickers made a big mistake yesterday. He confessed that he actually understands what I mean by asking him to flex in a circle through his body with a lower headset and to maintain an active trot at the same time. We managed to do this for two full cirles on a light contact and he won't be able to fool me into thinking he doesn't understand the concept any more!


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> By the way, you are really slacking in the picture department of Mellzy. Wait until those high school girls make up some story about what you really do since your the "new guy" hahahahahaha. I was a teacher (I HATE kids) at one point I guess, the bf was like an astronaut or something, kinda funny.


I know, I know. My wife took some pictures the other day, but they didn't turn out very good, it seemed no matter where she stood, she got a glare from somewhere. Probably didn't help that I was moving Mellzy all over the place. However, yesterday she started out the day being a royal pain. I don't know if it was because I hadn't worked her for almost a week (last week was crazy busy), but she did not want to listen for the first 15 minutes I was there. But after some good groundwork, she was back on track and paying attention. We even got to some ground driving, which she hadn't done before. She did very well. On another note, when I got her I was told she had only been in cross ties once and wouldn't hold still at all while in them, especially if you messed with her feet. Well, either they lied, or she's calmed down a lot in a month. I've been putting her in ties after we work to groom her and she may dance a little, but when i pick up her feet, she just stands there. For the most part anyway. So I'm happy with that progression. I'm thinking saddle soon.


----------



## countryryder

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians!


----------



## nyx

Well a whole month and I haven't been on horse forum!! Gosh lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Was wondering where you were!! How's nyx progressing?


----------



## nyx

Lol I got a new phone and well just got lazy I spose!! She's going great! Although I been working heaps on desensitising and she has managed to forget how to lunge lol so were working on that again. So she will have everything down pat before her first 'real' ride lol. How ya going with Brock? Still trying to sell?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ahaha I'm sure she'll remember lunging again after a few reminders! Desensitising is more important anyway, she has her priorities right 

Yeah, still trying to sell or lease - have one girl really interested in a lease and another interested as well. Thankfully he's retained all his training or it'd be a nightmare lol.

Sad news - my friend is selling Star too. And the girl who leases her was interested in buying but she just got engaged and can't do it anymore. So it will be a heartbreaking farewell to both of them :-(


----------



## WIRider

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> With any luck, they'll just treat you as some welcome eye candy. Not enough guys in barns.
> 
> Which reminds me, some of those Spanish lads who show Andalusians... *grabby hands*


Forgot to respond to this yesterday. But thank you, for considering me eye candy ;-) As far as your other comment, i could care less about the lads, but I wouldn't mind getting my hands one of those pretty horses. Bit out of my price range though.


----------



## Saranda

So, our first attempt at collecting at liberty...or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## cowgirl928

He has a fun look on his face  Like he wants to play almost! Do you guys play with your horses at all? I taught my boyfriend how to play with Hunny this past weekend because he was giving me the "how do you play with a 1000 lb animal?" face and oh surprise to him he had a blast! Do you guys play tag or just goof off with your horses at all? I know I try to have at least one day of horse play a week with my orange fluffball


----------



## Saranda

Yes, of course, I play with Snickers all the time and I try my best to make our groundwork as close to horsey games as possible. For example, this picture was made in a moment when I had encouraged him to trot towards me and then quickly shifted my body language to tell him to back up, in hopes that he will shift his weight on his hindquarters and round his back, in order to be ready for the next trot. To do so, I had observed how geldings challenge each other out in the field in their games and am trying to mimic their movements and feel it all as something fun for both of us, so that Snickers can also be relaxed, proud and energetic at the same time. I love seeing how he opens up through such games, discovers his strenght, speed and agility, and how it makes me to stay fit in order to keep up.  When we are working on something slower from the ground, I tend to switch to something faster and more energic as soon as I get a good response, to keep everything light and fun, for example - after working on lateral flexion we will trot or canter in a game of tag, after flexing in a circle I'll let him buck around the arena (and buck around myself  ) if he feels like it, or suggest a rear or a good roll after something else. Anything that he likes and feels like doing, I'm happy to do with him, and so, step by step, everything that we do slowly turns into "feels like doing this!". Games are SO important for horses, I really think many people underestimate them greatly!


----------



## cowgirl928

agreed! yay horsey games! Since I haven't had a whole lot of riding time lately all we can do is play for about a half hour or 40 mins every few days :/ Honey has been cranky with me and it feels awful to not see her so often as this summer but hey what can a person do? School is important and when I am done she will have her own place to romp instead of being surrounded by a ton of other horses (she gets antisocial and cranky when there is more then 1 horse to associate with in her personal space). Encourage me that she doesn't hate me please ha


----------



## Saranda

She most probably doesn't hate you as I don't believe that horses can actually hate, as hate requires contemplating about the past and the future, yet horses live in the "here and now" moment and just express honestly what they feel. How is the interaction between you two? How she reacts to what you offer doing and do you tend to offer basically the same things each time you meet? Maybe a hack with you leading her or just some communication in the pastures might cheer her up? Some horses need lots of fresh things to do all the time to keep themselves happy.


----------



## cowgirl928

i was being dramatic with the whole hate thing :lol: she wouldnt hate me but it just feels awful going from being with her for 3-4 hours a day to 3-4 hours a week. Can college be over so life can start? It is going to be SO NICE to have a weekend where there is nothing to think about instead of work, school, homework, work some more, AHHHH!!!!!!! STRESS LEVEL AT A 10! is it summer yet:-(


----------



## Saranda

Be patient and it will definitely pay off pretty soon.


----------



## Failbhe

My minis are excellent tag players.  I haven't played with Wyn a whole lot yet, but I have no doubt we will.


----------



## countryryder

I actually just came in from playing with Quoya and Chica. 
I think it's good for everyone involved to do games with your horses..


----------



## riccil0ve

I only ever jump in to whine, but here goes.

The cool roommate [I have two] is moving in with a mutual friend. They told me tonight and it just really, really sucks. I thought roommate and I were set to find a different place when this lease was up, but apparently not. I've always had crazy roommates [legit crazy] and I finally got a cool one, and she's gonna leave me with the other awkward as heck roommate and fingers crossed we find someone decent to take roommate's place. I feel betrayed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Argh, some people. I was leading Snickers down a narrow forest road with a fencing on one side. We were on the side of the fencing when a car came up from behind. I asked Snickers to stand still right by the fence, so that the car could get past us easily, but apparently it wasn't enough, as the driver sped up right when she was driving past the horse and I saw her cursing and using explict, rude sign language.  Snickers is very safe and brave around traffic, but this made him startle and he swung his hindquarters towars the car as it rushed by and for a second there it seemed that he could get hit or kick the car. Some people... It was so incredibly rude and unsafe!

Meh, but drivers around here mostly are clueless in how to act around horses. In our first barn there was a large highway just by the arena and often truck drivers would honk loudly just as they were passing horses and their riders. Most had gotten used to it, but there still was an accident from time to time when a horse spooked from the sudden rushing and honking sounds.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hmmm I've had that with Brock before - and it was at the equestrian centre so I assume the driver knew at least a little about horses!! Brock isn't scared of cars at all but he took an objection to being revved from behind and threw a kick which nearly took out the front lights on one side.

Still, it's better than the person who refused to stop their car when a loose horse was cantering across the road back into the centre, after getting loose in the park last year - they very nearly caught her hindquarters and would have if she hadn't spun out of the way at the last moment... thankfully I'd managed to herd her away from the main junction but the crossroad was pretty busy itself. Someone's top show horse too, would have been worth a fair bit and her groom was freaking out (not particularly helpful in the circumstances). But thankfully all ended well in the end. We'd all worked up a fair sweat though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I'm irritated! This whole week has been full of unwanted coincidences, due to which I haven't been able to visit Snickers since last Sunday, and today it happens again - our department at work has to wait for a document to be received, ALL of us, not just one person, one document I won't even see because it's out of my responsibilities! And because of that stupid piece of paper I've already missed my bus and won't be able to see Snickers today AGAIN! For the fifth day in a row!  

Thank gods, I am definitely seeing him tomorrow and the day after tomorrow for long, happy hours... And I know he's ok also without me in the pastures with his buddies, although he always acts very impatiently and longingly after I return from several days without seeing him...


----------



## cowgirl928

oh life. it always has a way of interfering with what we want to do most. So I'm in school for history and was wondering if any of you are history nerds as well. It always has fascinated me the role that the horse has played in the development of man and the following cultures. any comments?


----------



## WIRider

I see a lot of you talking about horse "games" and playing with your horses. I'm curious what you mean by playing. I've always raised and trained work horses, and never really played much. I have a feeling that Mellzy might get bored at some point, so anything I can do to keep her interest would be a plus. Anyone care to enlighten me a bit more?


----------



## cowgirl928

do you know how horses play with each other? Its with body language. Like when I play with my horse this is usually what happens: I put her in the arena, take off her halter, and give her a chance to go goof off quick on her own and then if she doesn't I will use my body language (and usually a loud "boo!") to get her to run. Then I will run around with her in the arena pushing her to different areas and asking her to do different things with my body language. It is really incredibly fun.


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, we do something like that, too.  But, in order to do this safely, the horse has to respect his handler, be very aware of personal space and accept him as a lead horse. If the handler is not a real leader for the horse and has poor body language, such games can quickly turn dangerous - for example, a horse can rear as he would when playing with another horse, and, if the handler will shy away, the horse can learn that rearing is a way to dominate, or even charge or kick out within the borders of the handlers' personal space. 

And, to get to a spot where playing is fun for both horse and the handler, groundwork and lots of undemanding time together are crucial. 

Hah, I tricked the Universe today and managed to visit Snickers after all, and I even got a ride home in the car of a horsey friend who suddenly decided to visit us.


----------



## WIRider

Thanks for the playing tips. I don't think Mellzy is quite to that point yet. Before I got her, she had never really been messed with and never had to deal with space issues or respect, especially for people. The girl I bought her from was more focused on another horse. She's made huge improvements so far and doesn't try to walk in my bubble anymore, but she's still got a little ways to go before I'd feel comfortable doing stuff like this. I used to do the same type of things with my haflingers when I was checking fences and stuff, never really thought of it as playing.


----------



## Failbhe

My previous mare May was very timid, and was obviously very used to being the bottom of the pecking order wherever she went. I really never had any issues with her challenging my authority as leader or pushing into my personal space. Her problems were more along the lines of spooking and being afraid. With her, I played a lot and I think it put her at ease and she realized that I wasn't going to bully her or beat up on her every time we interacted.

Wyn is completely different - she is EXTREMELY intelligent and is very quick to pick up on perceived weakness in her handler. So far we haven't played any games yet because I think she would escalate into kicking or rearing - so I want to make sure we have a really good foundation first. 

I've heard that it sometimes takes arabs a little longer to develop a solid trusting relationship and I'm ok with taking our time. I've only had her since spring, after all. It'll come.


----------



## Annanoel

WOW, so much has happened since I've last been able to write here. I bought a new horse, a two year old buttermilk buckskin named Walker. He has Docs Prescription and Walkers Major on his papers and he's just gorgeous. I dropped him off to have a month of traning put on by a wonderful amish gentlemen who squeezed me in before winter. My paint colt is being sold, just had so much happen and change around I need to focus on one riding horse and I cannot wait to get him back and bond with him. We went to Caroline for five days a huge trail ride and threw a breast cancer benefit and raised $1500! I've been so busy lately and am ready for the weekend. Then next weekend we're going to nine mile for the trail ride. Anyone know how to fast forward so I can get my boy home? AND sorry for the random post so much to tell, my BO brought two little buckskin babies home a boy and a girl. So now we have a buckskin clan. Pictures will be coming SOON. I promise. How is everyone else doing, what are you plans for the weekend?

Failbhe-- my arab was abused and I would say it does take longer for that "bond" to form, but when it does it's amazing. He has really latched onto me, and I'm the ONLY one who can ride him and he lets me do anything to him. They really do remember, I'd just give it time and go slow.


----------



## cowgirl928

it is so nice to be able to come on here and talk to other horsey people. just thought i would say thank you to all of you  

Annanoel, congrats on the purchase! What did you name your new horse? 

And as far as my weekend plans, they consist of homework, paperwork, and then more homework, and work  YAY COLLEGE! *insert slightly insane smile here*


----------



## Saranda

I agree, cowgirl, this thread is pure pleasure and I really appreciate this chance to chat to you all! 

I have started teaching Snickers the Forbidden Jutsu (Naruto nerds, anyone? ) of horsey training. Anyone can guess what it is?


----------



## Failbhe

Just had a lovely little session with Wyn - she was all Jekyll and no Hyde today. Nothing too strenuous, just a good long groom and a little lunge, but it was nice.  I'll tuck this memory in the back of my mind for the next Ms. Hyde day...


----------



## Saranda

It's always pleasant to have such nice and relaxing days with our horses.  

Bitted riders - what do you think of this bit as a first one for introducing a horse to being ridden in a bit? I have been borrowing bits alike for introducing Snickers to being bitted as such, but I want to buy my own for when I will start teaching him in being ridden bitted. I will stay a bitless rider anyway for most of the time, but I believe that it is valuable for any horse to know all kinds or riding styles.


----------



## cowgirl928

Failbhe glad you had a good horsey day!

Saranda- were you planning on posting a photo? one didn't come up


----------



## Saranda

No, I haven't got a photo of what we're learning yet. So you'll have to try and guess.


----------



## countryryder

Weekend plans for me involve lots of company,a birthday party,and trying to wrap up some yard/garden projects before the snow is here to stay. And hopefully,some horsey fun! I'm planning on bring Chica home for a few days so the little peoples (cousins) can putter around on her when they come tomorrow. Some of them have never been on a horse before,so it should be good.I'm currently cleaning house,and thinking I need a bazooka and a back hoe..Every time I clean the house I tell myself not to ever let it get so dirty again,but apparently I'm not listening to myself,lol.


----------



## cowgirl928

if it makes you feel better we have 3 cats and a dog. our house is clean for all of 5 minutes before fur is again flying! wouldn't it be awesome to be able to afford a maid or a weekly cleaner?


----------



## nyx

So usually i never catch Nyx in the paddock, I just walk to where she is and we just walk back to the yards together. But yesterday it seemed she had different plans! For the first time ever Nyx decided we shall play tag all the way back lol. So I went along with it and well.... we got no work done what-so-ever! but I feel it really added to our bond  








Then here we suddenly have little miss submissive 










I must say she is growing into quiet the pretty little lady


----------



## Saranda

What a nice, nice girl she is, nyx!  

Started teaching another silly thing to Snickers - yielding hindquarters as I am holding one of his front legs, thus spinning on only one front leg. He got the idea pretty quickly. Also, I started teaching him to stretch, so hopefully we'll be getting to bowing soon. But the joy of joys for yesterday was when we managed to take our first steps in lowering his head and widening his trot, all in a nice contact. Yay, he's progressing!


----------



## Failbhe

Nyx is lovely! I love bays. Haha I love most of the darker colours - how did I end up with a pale grey again?  

Supposed to go on another trail ride today, but the forecast is for rain and fairly strong wind - I just emailed my friend to see if she still wants to go, I guess we'll see. We already canceled one last week so I hope we can still go, or at least reschedule soon!


----------



## Saranda

So, how did it go, Failbhe? Did you get your trail ride? I hope the weather was good.


----------



## cowgirl928

weather must be quite a bit different in Manitoba right now Failbhe then it is in ND! It's a gorgeous indian summer here right now. Its October 15 and 75 degrees Fahrenheit outside! Who would guess?! 

You are all making such progress with your horses. Honey and I have taken a few steps backwards :/ Over the summer we were working with collection and its effect on her foxtrot. She has lost much of her muscle tone since I started school and cannot collect as well anymore. Her locking stifle is acting up a bit too so it's almost back to square one...


----------



## Saranda

If Snickers and me ever take steps backwards, it helps me if I think of it as an opportunity to try new things until we are ready to try the "square two" again, or as a feedback on what could I improve. So cheer up, better times are bound to come!


----------



## WIRider

75 in North Dakota? I'd love that weather. it's 50 here, we haven't seen 75 since early september I think. And we just got dumped on. I didn't get to work Mellzy at all because both indoor arenas were in use all weekend, and it was pouring rain the whole time. I'm hoping now that my schedule is back to normal that I can get out to the barn and give her more attention. She gets mad at me when too many days go by without me doing something with her. I think she gets bored in her stall and turnout.


----------



## Failbhe

It was gorgeous here yesterday, it's different every day it seems. I'm not sure what it would be in Fahrenheit but in Celsius it was 18 yesterday and sunny and today was 11 and cloudy/raining. We still went though. 

It was a great ride - well, I'm sure not everyone would think so - she spooked and dumped me on my butt but at least she stopped and came back to me right away and nobody got hurt. 

She was exposed to so many things today! There's a building in the park near where people park their trucks and trailers with a little canteen and restrooms, and they were roofing it so there were construction workers everywhere and lots of noise (drills, saws, hammering). There were LOTS of deer on the trails (I think that's what spooked her, though I'm not sure), and we went through some muddy/boggy areas, a tractor with a big bush mower came by us on the trails too. She spooked twice, I fell off the first time and the second time I performed a spectacular feat of wrapping my entire body around her neck but I didn't fall off, lol! She REFUSED to go through the mud, so I got off and led her for a while but we got through it.

I'm sure a lot of people would think that was a horrible ride (add in the cold and occasional rain) but it was great, I think it was really really good for her to encounter all those things and realize that she'll live through them (and so will I)!


----------



## cowgirl928

Well I just got back from riding and Honey and I had a successful ride  and then we went and played with cows! WOO! 

WIrider yeah the weather is strange...75 in North Dakota...who woulda thought?! Normally at this time of the year we already have 8 inches of snow on the ground with an average daytime temp of 15 above...weather is strange these past couple years...

Failbhe glad you had a good ride today! Today is just a good day all around


----------



## Saranda

Seems like a good ride, Failbhe!  I would have enjoyed one like this. They always teach so many things both to the horse and the rider! And I cannot be scared away from a ride because of a bit of rain.

Last time I was riding Snickers, I decided to hop on him bareback in our way from the pastures, because the herd was grazing in the fartherst field, which is in about 35 minutes of walking distance. He was clearly remembering the Arab blood he has in himself in some ump-teen generation, so he wanted to do fast trotting, but was still negotiable to walk (asking for a canter, too, but I refused), was very spunky, spooked from a neighbor doog (that is one horrible pooch who likes jumping at horses' legs from an ambush), then spooked from a bird, but all of this was easy to sit through. Then, when we were really close to home, he made the grandest spook EVER, I had never experienced anything like this on him and I didn't see a reason, too - well, but something sure did frighten him! He started spinning furiously at canter, then tried darting through some thick bushes and trees, and then hopped on the road again and wanted to bolt back to the pastures, however, I managed to keep my calm, ease him down, point to home again and walk the rest of the distance in a somewhat relaxed manner. Would I want this to repeat? No. But I sure enjoyed the fact that I can sit through such major spooks even bareback and be leading enough to assure my horse he's safe with me if our continue our track - that was also a huge confidence booster for me.


----------



## cowgirl928

that sounds like an unforgettable ride! Definitely a confidence booster ride for you. The last time I rode Honey bareback she decided she was going to leap down a hill. It wasn't fun. Then she tripped and I landed on my butt  lol it wasn't bad but oh how our horses keep us on our toes! 

So I have a question for you all, Honey and I are working on collection so she can fox trot using her hindquarters more effectively. When I collected her and had my friend watch she said that it looks as though she is only collecting her front end. How can I cue her to collect her hindquarters too? Any ideas? I will try to get some photos this weekend for some help but I can feel a difference when she is collecting correctly, it just seems like she only does it rarely and for very short periods of time. And I don't want to teach her to be incorrectly collecting all of the time


----------



## Saranda

I am not a pro regarding collection, but, as far as I understand, it cannot be cued, separating the front and the back end of a horse. It has to come naturally, as a whole result of relaxation and impulsion. I try to help Snickers in this by encouraging free, active movement, doing hill work, cavaletti exercises and lots of lateral and vertical flexing, to loosen him up, spark up his pride of what he can do (from which comes the impulsion) and to make his overall balance and agility better. Then the collection comes slowly and only in small steps, but it comes naturally, not as a frame that can be cued to happen and is not as relaxed.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post. Just thought to round up Snickers feed regime here.  

So, he gets daily - 

Unlimited access to hay + what grass there is left in the pastures.

In the morning - 1 scoop (a bit less than 1 pound) of whole oats and a dozen or so small apples.

In the evening - 1/2 scoop of sunflower meal (for additional protein and amino acids)

And supplements - 

Live/active yeast (for digestion, vitamins B and amino acids, inhibition of pathogenic organisms)

Apple cider vinegar (for digestion, skin&coat, and also joints health).

Milk Thistle oil (for promoting liver function, strengthening immune system, amino acids, vitamins A, D, E, K; I like to feed him about half a liter throughout the period of a month or so in autumns, to cleanse his liver of any toxines that he might have ingested with any wild herbs from the pastures during the grazing season).

Freshly ground ginger (for immune system and joints)

Cinnamon (for controlling sugar levels in his blood)

And a mix of various meadow and forest herbs for helping his overall health and energy levels. 

Last, but not least - free access to several salt and mineral licks, including Himalayan salt.

I don't give one supplement for longer than a month and switch between them on a regular basis. He also gets (when needed) a garlic supplement, dried seaweeds (for a large variety of vitamins and minerals), turmeric powder, linseed oil or properly prepared linseed meal and, during summer, when he needed some extra energy while the horseflies were too active, he got also Baileys Nr.9 Competition Mix. Next summer I'll look for something more natural and less sweetened than this mix, but it was rather good, I admit.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ooh, Snickers is a lucky boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nyx

Nyx gets grass and pellets haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Well, they can live perfectly well of just plain forage.  But I somehow feel that Snickers benefits from some additional nutrients. I hope I am right in long-term.


----------



## nyx

I'm sure he does benefit! He looks great after all  and I bet he loooooves it too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

You bet, having a tasty meal if one of the favorite hobbies for Snickers.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Brock is now strictly on a sparse pasture diet, much to his horror. Still looks pregnant though!


----------



## Saranda

Poor, poor Brocky! So much to eat - yet out of his reach! I feel his pain!


----------



## cowgirl928

agreed on the wanting to eat what you see thing Saranda...especially with family sweets and recipes laying around! It's a killer for the waist line...

How has this week been going for all of you? 

I saw Honey's foal Sugar today! I went to visit her owner and help her take some sale videos of horses and got the chance to see my little girl. She hasn't grown a whole lot but holy goodness her mane and tail are LOONG...she def has mama's hair do


----------



## countryryder

It's been an exhausting week;very busy with work,plus not feeling good and being in alot of pain from health issues,wipes a person out,apparently.. I'm almost looking forward to all the snow they're saying we're supposed to get this weekend/next week, just so I get a break from work!


----------



## Tessa7707

Hello everyone!! I haven't been on this thread yet, so hello! I've only been on the forum for a couple of weeks. I'm 23 and I live in Fortuna, Ca (Northern, coastal California). I don't currently own any horses but I do teach basic horsemanship lessons with someone else's horses, and the BO lets me ride her horses to my heart's content. So, hi everyone!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Welcome, Tessa!  Gorgeous horse in your avatar!


----------



## countryryder

I agree,stunning horse! Friesien,I'm guessing?


----------



## Tessa7707

Hey thanks! Yes, Friesian indeed! I have been riding western for years and started learning dressage recently.  My instructor has friesians and a gypsy vanner to teach on. I have only had one lesson with her so far because she is 3 1/2 hours away from me. He is a babe of a horse though, a 17 hh friesian gelding named DeOro.


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, Tessa! Nice to have you here! 

My week has been rather uneventful. Just work and only visited Snickers once.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post.

If Snickers behaves well, I'm getting him this headstall for Christmas - WESTERNTRENSE Westernzaum + Zügel TRENSE Tassels *NEU* | eBay And I don't care that the rest of my tack is purely English, I LIKE THIS BRIDLE!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I bought Brock a fancy fly mask last Christmas. I feel sad that I may not have him by this Christmas but perhaps I'll buy him a farewell present anyway! He's pretty much got all he needs but a bag of special horse-friendly liquorice treats wouldn't go amiss ;-)


----------



## Saskia

So do you think fly mask season has officially started?


----------



## WIRider

Saskia said:


> So do you think fly mask season has officially started?


for us, fly mask season has long ended. We're approaching heavy blanket season.

And welcome Tessa. I'm in agreement with everyone else that that is a beautiful horse. There are two Friesians at the barn where I keep Mellzy, they are both dressage horses, and one is used for lessons. I think are both right around 17hh also. A friend of mine is obsessed with gypsy vanners. She told me that she'd sell both of her kidneys to buy one if given the chance.


----------



## gypsygirl

just bought gypsy a new saxon blanket...she is the most spoiled horse !


----------



## Failbhe

Which one, Gypsy? I'm looking at a Saxon blanket for Wyn.


----------



## poppy1356

I think Saxon is a wonderful brand and they are the only blankets I will buy. Lizzy has a fuscia one and a navy one so far.


----------



## Annanoel

Almost a week later again, still so busy. My new guy's name is Walker and his registered name is Walkers Prescription! He's got great lines and still three weeks left in training this is killing me. BUT he has a new Saxon blanket on the way as well. He's already spoiled and he's not even home.


----------



## Failbhe

Ugh I've spent all morning looking at horse trailers online. I'm dizzy... I swear I'll be dreaming about horse trailers for weeks.  

Found several that I like, but they're either a) reasonably priced but far away and by the time they were shipped they'd be unreasonable, b) not too far but overpriced. All the local trailers seem to be giant goosenecks with living quarters or else nasty old buckets of rust. 

Road trip to Texas, anyone? Lol


----------



## Annanoel

I know how you feel failbhe! I've been searching too, and in my area they're all way overpriced. I'm taking like $2000 for a two horse bumper pull that's not even safe to tow. It's crazy! Then I find one farther away I like, but by the time gas and the trip is planned I'm not even sure it's worth it anymore. ): Where did all the reasonable nice trailers go? Lol.


----------



## Reno Bay

I'd snatch a $2000 trailer in a heartbeat. In my area, a _decent_ one-horse trailer can sell for as much as I bought my car for ($8000).


----------



## poppy1356

They came here to Minnesota. You can get a really nice almost brand new 2 horse slant with dressing room for 4,000. You can get an ugly but safe trailer for 500-800.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/3310430826.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/3335811087.html


----------



## poppy1356

Here's a brand new 3 horse 

2012 S&S Duraline 3 Horse Trailer

2 horse slant

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grq/3309479316.html

Wish I had the cash

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/3341464564.html


----------



## Failbhe

I have no problems with ugly but safe. I'm quite picky, though - I'm looking for something pretty specific! I like slant loads, but I want something that I can also put my minis in if I needed to so slants are out. (They would go right under those dividers and get tangled in Wyn's feet) I don't know when I'd ever need to take Wyn and a mini anywhere, but I want to be ABLE to, if that makes sense. 

Straight loads are also out. Kevin wants a trailer that he would be able to use sometimes for things like 4-wheelers or helping people move. 

So we're pretty much looking at stock trailers. Which I've actually seen a few that I like - a friend of mine has a stock trailer with a middle divider, separating it into two box stalls. She's given Wyn and I a ride a few times and it seems to work very well, and would also work to put a mini (or two) in one stall and Wyn in the other. 

Kev wants to buy a new truck at some point in the nearish future but, at this point, our current truck can't handle anything too big. So we're looking for a 14' or 16' stock trailer (preferably 14, both for the truck's sake as well as mine when I'm driving it) with a center divider. For the right price we could have a center divider put in later, but it would be nice to have it done already. 

I wish we weren't so picky, we'd have a trailer already if we weren't! But for such a big purchase, I don't want to make Kevin give up on the things he wants to do with it, or wish I had stuck with my guns later when I need to take Wyn and a mini somewhere. 

Fun fun.


----------



## poppy1356

Well your in luck I'm bored at work so I will get to shopping  Stock are much cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## poppy1356

New S&S 16ft Horse / Stock Trailer

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/grd/3293539417.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/3252889491.html


----------



## Failbhe

How are you finding these? I spent an hour on CL and I didn't find anything! Am I spelling 'trailer' wrong or something?  Lol. Thanks, those are pretty much exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## poppy1356

Where are you looking  I'm looking in the farm and garden section. I had to search "stock trailer" as most of those don't have the word horse in the ad.


----------



## Failbhe

ah, maybe that's it.


----------



## poppy1356

Which craigslist area are you closest too?


----------



## Failbhe

North Dakota (pretty much anywhere in ND) is doable, or northwest Minnesota. Though we could drive to Minneapolis if we needed to. Wisconsin is getting a little far.


----------



## poppy1356

1994 S&S 4 horse Stock Trailer

Ok, you're screwed lol. There's nothing out there.


----------



## Failbhe

Haha feeling mildly sheepish, but thank you for finding these! There are definitely some promising prospects in there.

Baa.


----------



## poppy1356

There are a ton around me here but yea nothing up north or to the west. Unless you want the gooseneck. So maybe you need to make another trip to Minnesota lol.


----------



## cowgirl928

Failbhe I live in ND. check out our local state for sale website... www.bismanonline.com it has a lot of stuff and you might find something that fits your budget. It's my go to website for just about everything


----------



## Saranda

1. Yay, one of the barnmates is going to get herself a 2 horse trailer - that means, the next show season will be much more open for our barn, as she agrees to take us to shows! 

2. There's a trail ride planned for tomorrow and I feel already that Snickers is going to be in dynamite mode! We haven't gone on trail rides with other horses for a while now, and our tomorrow's partner is going to be a gelding with whom Snickers is VERY competitive. Let's see how it goes. Usually he gets very strong him and wants to race him all the time. Oh well, who's up for a gallop?  

3. Just searched our local equine classifieds site and found that there's a lot of foals, yearlings and greenbroke horses from Sultan, Snickers' sire. They all have very distinctive looks that tell you they're a "Lil'Sultan", and I would oh-so-want at least one of them.  I should at least try to visit Sultan at the stud farm he's residing in...

4. Please, don't mind any grammar mistakes in my posts tonight. I've been drinking some very good beer this evening. Latvian draft beer is one of the best in the world!


----------



## gypsygirl

i bought here this one, but 150g. i never buy anything under 1200D anymore ! ive never had a saxon but the reviews were pretty good and it was in my price range and not super ugly colored lol. she needs a new midweight and she won money at our last show so i figured i would buy her something =]


Saxon 1200D Turnout Blanket 250g - Statelinetack.com


----------



## countryryder

Unfortunately,horse trailers are super expensive..I went in with my parents this spring and purchased a smaller used stock trailer. Went that route instead of a horse trailer as it's so much more versatile; besides the horses,it can be used for hauling my dad's tools,the brothers' dirt bikes,sheep,plants to the farmers markets,whatever. It's been a life saver,literally.Sequoya would not be alive today if it weren't for that lil trailer.

Oh,and I'd thought I'd share a pic I took of our lovely evening.


----------



## Saranda

Lovely!

We're having our last golden autumn days here, too. Rainfalls, storms and the first snow are expected to begin next week, but, as for now, it is warm, sunny and the trees are all in gold and crimson. 

And we discovered a new road today during a trail ride. I don't understand, how did we miss it before, but it is a wonderful, long stretch of an absolutely flat dirt road, so we celebrated the discovery with a good gallop.


----------



## countryryder

Dirt roads are the best! I used to have a lovely dirt lane,lined on either side with huge trees so it was like riding through a leafy tunnel,just a few miles from the house, that I loved to gallop on.But then a few years ago,the county graveled it.  

Alas,it appears autumn has come to an abrupt end here;woke up to snow and a howling wind,and it's supposed to be like this for the next week..


----------



## Saranda

We have another road we use for galloping, but it has been graveled in several spots, so we have to transition to walking at those, besides, the road has deep ditches on both sides. But the new one is just perfect, no gravel, no ditches, and much wider. We had a blast!  One of our ride partners was a girl with her trotter who, when Snickers just arrived here, wasn't able to canter as slow as Snickers did back then and had to trot behind us. Today, he couldn't keep up in gallop at all. Yay for endurance and strength exercises!

I hope you have your scarfs and mittens prepared, countryryder!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

That photo is stunning, countryryder! And how I wish I had access to trails - I only have paddocks to ride in, they're good for jumping but I don't jump and I really want to go for a good gallop on Star before she's sold. I swear she'd be a great endurance horse - she's got so much go and will be still keen to gallop after hours of work (and it's not like we've even done proper conditioning work). Asking Brock to gallop would be a bit futile :lol:

I'm riding Brock later today and my friend will be taking lots of photos and a video or two so I will share them when I get back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Oh,yes,please share! We need more pics on here! lol


----------



## Tessa7707

Took some ponies to the big indoor arena today. Thought I'd share some pics (seems like you guys like pics? haha)
I LOVE my (err.... my husband's) truck, such a beast








That baby is Ransom, and the older pally behind him is Ryder (full brothers)
Chexx (Mama to both Ransom and Ryder)








Velvet (Miss Velveta) 








None of these guys are mine, I don't have any horses right now, but the owner lets me use them to teach basic horsemanship lessons (she makes half the lesson fee) and lets me ride as much as I want. I know, I'm super lucky!! Yeeee


----------



## Failbhe

I love Chexx's colour, that red chestnut with copper tones in sunlight. My first horse was like that, they'll always have a special place in my heart even if none of my horses since have been that colour! 

Seems like I say that I love just about every colour, lol! Is there any colour you guys can't stand? I used to dislike paints, because it seemed like that's what everyone wanted and I think I just wanted to be different, but they've grown on me. Still not a big fan of cremello (sorry Cowgirl, I know your girl's foal was a cremello) just because of those eyes and I'd always be worried about sunburn.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ugh, half the mares were in season and Brock was a pain in the butt, had to work so hard to keep his focus on me. So the ride was pretty short and I didn't manage to get any photos or video taken of us because my friend was still riding Star. 

BUT, we got some awesome photos of Star - she did her first straight 40cm jump today and went over like a pro. She was totally nuts when we got her down from the paddock though, pawing and rearing and spinning around, but we put her back in and had her gallop out the crazies before saddling her up. _All _the horses were nuts really - the colts were all rearing and racing each other, the mares were peeing everywhere...

Here are the Star photos - note, she's a teeny tiny 6yo TB who was never trained to race, and she only just started her proper jump training about 3 months ago (she also knows reinback too now, and walks on a loose rein _finally_):

Nope, no jig-jog, no pulling, just meandering along quietly like a good girl:









Showing her true TB nature at the canter:









Happily flying over 40cm:









Relaxing after a hard afternoon's work:









Isn't she just adorable?

Brocky on the other hand was the evil horse of doom through and through today. Argh!


----------



## Tessa7707

Failbhe said:


> I love Chexx's colour, that red chestnut with copper tones in sunlight. My first horse was like that, they'll always have a special place in my heart even if none of my horses since have been that colour!
> 
> Seems like I say that I love just about every colour, lol! Is there any colour you guys can't stand? I used to dislike paints, because it seemed like that's what everyone wanted and I think I just wanted to be different, but they've grown on me. Still not a big fan of cremello (sorry Cowgirl, I know your girl's foal was a cremello) just because of those eyes and I'd always be worried about sunburn.


Yeah! I love her color too. She gets biotin and it has really made her shiny!!


----------



## countryryder

So,I am trying to decide if I am crazy to even be thinking this,but it keeps rolling around in my head.. Purchasing another weanling. It first popped into my head when I was thinking about what or who to use for a companion for Missy when she comes home as I would prefer to keep boarding the two mares at the neighbors for a few more months,for various reasons.Then,I started thinking about how much I love working with the babies and how I have missed it since quitting work at the breeding place. Which got me looking on different sites and all the really nice,registered weanlings needing new homes..And out the window at the extra hay a friend gave me when he moved..And at my horsey fund which has recovered pretty good after the disaster with Quoya.. So yea..lol


----------



## Saranda

How do you all like this little filly? 

SS.LV Lopkop

I fell in love with her when I saw her. I can't afford a second horse right now, but, if I could, I'd really consider her.


----------



## whiskeynoo

Saranda said:


> How do you all like this little filly?
> 
> SS.LV Lopkop
> 
> I fell in love with her when I saw her. I can't afford a second horse right now, but, if I could, I'd really consider her.


She looks lovely! Has a mischievous look about her.


----------



## Saranda

She is just 10 months old and the asking price is just about $500. I'm not a big fan of mares, but this little girl seems a match for me in a way. Well, I hope she gets a good owner.


----------



## Beautyfoal

Hi! I'm new to the equine industry.. I just started a weekend job mucking stalls and I love it. (Never thought I'd say I'd love to muck horse crap.. lol) I'm 21 years old and I have less than 2 years worth of horse experience, but my best friend has been a horse girl all her life and she's teaching me the ways.

I've fallen deeply in love with a mini foal, and I have plans on buying him when I can support him...  I can't wait for some of his pictures to be uploaded. I think he's 180$ to buy... I haven't gotten an answer for board just yet, but I'll get there.


----------



## cowgirl928

a mini is fun to start with! I know quite a few people that have started with mini's because they don't cost quite as much  would you plan on training the mini to drive or what are your plans for the foal? 

And congrats on the job and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Beautyfoal

Thank you!!

So far I've been really interested in training him to be able to retire as a therapy horse. I'd love to train him to do jumps if his hooves stay in good condition, but driving carts seems to be pretty cool too! The mini my friend wants comes with a cart, so I'll probably see how that goes before I make any decisions.

Any suggestions on things I should also look into? I'm not too educated on Equine anything. Just what little hands on I have so far.


----------



## cowgirl928

I am a big believer in doing your homework. Find some books on minis. if you have any questions hit up the mini section of the forum here. Look through the mini forum here and read things, you will learn a lot about questions you might not have even thought of. Browse around here through all of the forums whether it be training, grooming, or stable care. As far as therapy training goes, you are going to need to bomb proof that mini if you want it to do therapy. There are some bombproofing books out there you can get on amazon.com for pretty cheap 1 is "How to Bomb-Proof Your Horse" the other one is a sequel to that but you need to make it through book 1 first.


----------



## Failbhe

I love my minis. For the most part it seems like miniatures are quite smart and very brave little critters, mine aren't at all afraid of my dogs or just about anything for that matter. They're also fantastic at teaching horse body language and how they think, I think minis are a perfect way to start out with owning your own horse because they're so non-threatening - if a big horse bit or kicked at you, it can be really intimidating and possibly make you afraid of them. If it a mini bites or kicks, it's more like "hey, quit that!" - they can still be dangerous and it's still bad behavior, but it's not as scary as the full-size version.


----------



## RaspberryRain

Well, I am on the high end of the 20's at 29  In February I will need to find a 30 something group! Ha!
My name is Elizabeth, but most call me Ellie. I rode a bit as a child and on an off as I've grown, but only now really gotten back into it. There is an amazing trainer near me who I am glad to have met!
I am looking into purchasing my own horse here soon, but am on the fence a bit as I want to make sure I make the best decision. So to be honest, I think I am going to post pone the purchase until can have a fence and small barn put up in our pasture out back. 
I prefer the gaited breeds because I enjoy pleasure riding and trails and it's just better on my tuckus!  Plus I have been blessed in working with some amazing fox trotters and walkers. 
I am happily married and we have 2 beautiful boys who will be taking riding lessons soon! woo!
I am more of your read and not post type of person, but figured I'd stop in here and say hi!


----------



## StealingSociety

Well I found this forum when searching for reviews on a certain brand on brushes and I decided to make an account and I got the "this email is already in use" message. :lol:


I'm Andrea, 19 years old in my first year of college, majoring in animal science (concentrating in equine science) and getting a minor in agribusiness. I'm hoping to use this knowledge to eventually start my own training/boarding/sales/lesson/camp/... barn, but first I have to make the money! 


I've been riding hunter/jumpers since I was five, got my first horse at 14. He's an OTTB, we do 3'-3'6" hunters mostly on the local circuit. While I'm away at school, he's being leased back at home by the trainer's daughter and I'm leasing a 3 y/o AQHA to hopefully compete in the Alabama Stock Horse Association shows. He pretty green (but smart!) so my goal is to do the pleasure and trail classes at next years April show.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Welcome Ellie and Andrea! 

Andrea, we must see pics of your horse - I think there's a Thoroughbred appreciation thread around somewhere so you could post them there as well. Also, pics of your new baby AQHA too! We love piccies! 

Ellie, with the benefit of that wonderful think they call hindsight, the more prep you do the better. I did a heap of preparation for getting my horse - researched all my costs, bought all non-size-specific tack, found all my suppliers and the like - and I still feel I could have been better prepared!


----------



## StealingSociety

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Andrea, we must see pics of your horse - I think there's a Thoroughbred appreciation thread around somewhere so you could post them there as well. Also, pics of your new baby AQHA too! We love piccies!


Here's the baby, Buddy. I'm the cool kid who wears her helmet (almost!) everytime. :lol:

And since y'all love photos, I got plenty of the TB! Halo, 2003 model. 
First A show May 2011
Big smile over the water jump March 2011
Last show on him July 2012


----------



## whiskeynoo

StealingSociety said:


> Here's the baby, Buddy. I'm the cool kid who wears her helmet (almost!) everytime. :lol:
> 
> And since y'all love photos, I got plenty of the TB! Halo, 2003 model.
> First A show May 2011
> Big smile over the water jump March 2011
> Last show on him July 2012


These pictures are brill, i love how your smiling in everyone well apart from the last one haha.
Buddy looks lovely!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Awesome photos Andrea - and yes, I love your smiling too. Riding horses is fun! Although it's sometimes too easy to forget that.


----------



## Saskia

Hi  Andrea is my name too! Its always weird when people have the same name. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RaspberryRain

Evil Horse of Doom: Sorry I don't know your first name yet, but that you for the comments! I want to be best prepared and you made me feel better about my decision!


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, newcomers! 

Argh, I my little frustration rant of the day (I've had this previously, too) - I want to learn cutting with Snickers, he shows some potential, but such an option is unavailable in my country! ARGH! Maybe there is some good literature or videos available on this topic you could suggest regarding some basic exercises?


----------



## Saskia

I have no idea Saranda. I've always wanted to give western type things a try, but they are pretty uncommon in my country too


----------



## Saranda

Let us join in our sorrows for lack of Western disciplines in our countries. 

The least I can do is buy Snickers a western headstall and pretend that our barn dog is a cow.


----------



## Saskia

Lol. I once tried to round up Kangaroos on my first pony... didn't quite work.


----------



## Saranda

It seems that you didn't let the roos to bond with your pony enough, otherwise it should have worked.










I could try moose cutting...lol


----------



## poppy1356

You can't herd other horses? That's how we practice lol. Haven't tried a cow yet but Lizzy loves to chase things so I'm sure we will be fine. This winter/spring we will be trying some team penning. I have never even watched it so it ought to be interesting lol. 

My western saddle should be arriving by Friday so then we can start to practice rollbacks and such to get her butt under her.


----------



## Saranda

I actually hadn't thought about that. Most horses are usually busy with their owners, but it might be worth a try.

By the way, what do cutters do if a cow/steer attacks them during cutting? Do the horses know when they have to run/evade, or is the cattle bred to be docile enough?..


----------



## poppy1356

Haha no clue but I think they use smaller cows? But most of the cows used for those events have been used so much for shows and practice they pretty much know what's going on. 

We use our 3 horse team to drive the geldings in from pasture and let me tell you that is alot of work as they really fight being herded by another horse lol. But that makes for even more good practice as there are lots of tight turns and cutting them off and driving them another way.


----------



## Saranda

Herding miniature cows would be fun.  

If I pull this off, the sight will be laughable - a rider with a big draft type in English gear, trying to herd other horses...in a dressage arena. LOL.


----------



## poppy1356

Lol yes it will, I has always been doing it in my dressage saddle. It might take a bit to get used to.


----------



## Saskia

In my experience owners don't like it when you try to herd their horses. 

What about sheep or goats?


----------



## Saranda

We're a friendly bunch and like doing lots of odd stuff together, so I suspect at least a couple of people who'd regard this as a fun opportunity. No horse will get herded without their owners' concern.  

We don't have neither sheep nor goats - and the BO doesn't want any. She even refused llamas and alpacas.


----------



## poppy1356

Well if the owners of these horses don't like it then they can get their butt to the barn and bring their own darn horse in for the night. I don't enjoy trying to chase 9 geldings on foot through a pasture trying to get them in. 

Saranda I am trying to convince everyone to get llamas for one purpose lol.....


----------



## Saranda

Yay! Another llama fan! Those critters are lovely, ain't tey?


----------



## poppy1356

Hehe I just love all the fur. There is an Icelandic that has recently started boarding at our barn and I have to give him hugs everyday because he's a giant teddy bear lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I like alpacas more.


----------



## poppy1356

Those ******s spit and they are mean, they are cuter though.


----------



## Failbhe

Kevin really wanted to get a llama or alpaca for a while, I'm not sure if he still wants one... I guess it depends if we get him a horse or not. There are only so many furry critters our little pasture can support! 

Cows usually don't charge horses, but if they do they're pretty clumsy and it's generally very easy for the horse to sidestep or evade the cow. I wouldn't want to try and herd longhorns though, those horns are wicked.


----------



## poppy1356

Ostrich, I want to ride one. It is my goal in life.


----------



## countryryder

Herding sheep is quite fun.Except they can cheat,they are small enough they can just scoot under your horses legs.


----------



## WIRider

Saranda said:


> Welcome, newcomers!
> 
> Argh, I my little frustration rant of the day (I've had this previously, too) - I want to learn cutting with Snickers, he shows some potential, but such an option is unavailable in my country! ARGH! Maybe there is some good literature or videos available on this topic you could suggest regarding some basic exercises?


i'm pretty sure that Clinton Anderson has a DVD series specifically designed for cutting and/or roping.

And as far if the cow turns on the horse, it's not a very common occurence. But most roping/cutting horses will get out of the way of a charging cow, if not, the rider better cue them to do so. The biggest thing is the horse's reaction. I've seen horses that are great for roping and stick right behind a cow, but as soon as that cow turns around and gets aggressive, the horse freaks out.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, I'll look into what CA has to offer!

And WOW, check out the pictures of the ad - SS.LV Lopkop - those of the third colt! His sire is the same as Snickers' - and the little guy is the exact copy of Snickers! Well how cool is that!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha it's Snickerette! Or Snickerillo :lol: I want him (well I want Snickers but his baby brother might have to do unless you don't notice me sneaking your gorgeous boy off to Australia, Saranda  ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Evil, I'm afraid that it won't be a good idea, because Snickers has a lot of drafts in his bloodlines, thus he is prone to growing a really thick coat and being intolerant to extreme heat - unless, of course, you live in colder parts of Australia - I'm not sure if you've got those over the globe.  But I will sneak in his haynets and go with him to your place!

His baby half-brother looks like a darling, I want him so badly! It's a shame I don't really have the money to buy and board him, and the time to train a greenie. But, if I had all of that, I'd be certain to buy him yesterday!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

They would be very cute together (if they weren't fighting over who is the most handsome lol).

Heehee, cold for me is 15C - we don't get below freezing in Sydney so poor Snickers would be sweltering as soon as the sun peeked out! Might just have to move to Europe instead 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

That sounds like a swell idea - and Latvia isn't too overpopulated, AND we have a vacancy in our barn - in fact, two vacancies - so you could come with horses!  But you'd have to get accustomed to temperatures well below -20C and -30C during winters. 

I am sure they'd fight a lot - Snickers and his little brother. Snickers was extremely nippy yesterday (he knows how to behave, but there are days when he forgets that, because all he has in mind then is PLAY, PLAY, PLAY! ) and I would have loved to give him a youngster to play with!


----------



## countryryder

Feeling a little overwhelmed right now. Just been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia,on top of the Chronic Pericarditis that I already have. Life for me is going to change big time..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh, countryryder, that's terrible :-( Has your doc given you some form of plan or anything?


----------



## Saranda

That's bad news, countryryder, I'm so sorry that this has happened to you.  Will be keeping fingers crossed for you to find the easiest way how to cope with the situation!


----------



## Saranda

The weather here... One day it is relatively warm, your ordinary, rainy Latvian autumn...and the next thing you know - there's a HUGE blizzard, HUGE wind, snowfall goes close to 10 centimeters and the weather forecast says that the temperatures might drop to -10C Sunday morning! And I'm wearing my waterNOTproof sneakers today...


----------



## poppy1356

Country my grandma was diagnosed several years ago with Fibromyalgia. They figure hers was brought on from a car accident. Do they know what has caused yours? It is still somewhat of a medical mystery. I know they have a few drugs to treat it or well more treat the symptoms but there is nothing to completely control it, unless they have something new on the market now. Sorry to hear you have that at such a young age, hopefully they can get it under control for you.

And here's an update on Lizzy, she has been stalled the last 3 nights because of super cold rain. Yesterday morning when she was put out she had her medium weight blanket on but she was so upset to be out in rain/snow/sleet that she stood at the gate waiting to come back in. When I got there she was standing in her shelter looking quite ****ed off. 

So here's a picture of the pretty, pretty, princess all tucked in her stall for the night.


----------



## countryryder

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Oh gosh, countryryder, that's terrible :-( Has your doc given you some form of plan or anything?


Yea,it was pretty shocking! Although,looking back now,the signs were there,they were just being masked by my other condition..
Have to run a bunch of tests to rule out some things,so waiting on that. Doc put me on something to help me sleep and get my muscles to relax.It worked;I managed to sleep right through the night,first time in a very long time! I have to quit my job,which I had just started a month a go. 
Have to make some diet changes,exercise, and avoid stress.
Besides that,basically it's a matter of trial and error to figure out what my triggers are,what helps or makes it worse,life style changes I'll have to make,ect.


----------



## countryryder

poppy1356 said:


> Country my grandma was diagnosed several years ago with Fibromyalgia. They figure hers was brought on from a car accident. Do they know what has caused yours? It is still somewhat of a medical mystery. I know they have a few drugs to treat it or well more treat the symptoms but there is nothing to completely control it, unless they have something new on the market now. Sorry to hear you have that at such a young age, hopefully they can get it under control for you.


They are guessing that mine was brought on by the same viral infection that gave me the heart condition,or by the heart condition itself. Apparently, it is starting to be discovered that there is a high correlation between Chronic Pericarditis and Fibromyalgia.
And yes,from what I have been researching,it is a Huge mystery still,and nope,there is no cure..The doctor put me on one thing,but from what I have heard,you want to try and find a way to deal with the pain and others symptoms someway other than the drugs,as the drugs themselves aren't so great either..


----------



## poppy1356

countryryder said:


> They are guessing that mine was brought on by the same viral infection that gave me the heart condition,or by the heart condition itself. Apparently, it is starting to be discovered that there is a high correlation between Chronic Pericarditis and Fibromyalgia.
> And yes,from what I have been researching,it is a Huge mystery still,and nope,there is no cure..The doctor put me on one thing,but from what I have heard,you want to try and find a way to deal with the pain and others symptoms someway other than the drugs,as the drugs themselves aren't so great either..


 
That's no good. I don't think my grandma ever took the medications for it but she has pain pills for various other things lol. At least you know what the problem is though and can find ways to help ease the pain that comes with it.


----------



## Saranda

So today, after several sessions of re-introducing Snickers to the bit from the ground, I decided it is time to do it from the saddle. I asked for help from the one barnmate who is very experienced and a friend of mine, to ride him, as I'm not really good at riding with a bit. We used this type of snaffle - Horze Loose ring snaffle, double jointed | Horze Loose Ring Snaffles . Snickers has a past of being introduced to only brutal riding with a bit (see-sawing and heavy hands right away; it was done by his previous owner as an attempt to get him used to a bit before showing to potential buyers... ), so he was a bit wary in the beginning, trying to escape any pressure, going behind the vertical and so on, but as soon as he understood that nobody is going to be hard and heavy on him this time, he was such a perfect boy! He even started seeking for contact and flexing nicely in turns, and after that I rode him on a loose rein, just letting to get accustomed to the feeling. He wants to please so much it's downright adorable. 

Then I decided to cut his mane a bit, but I accidentally overdid it, so it's a lot shorter now than I had planned. Oh well - at least it's winter, so no bugs around, and the mane will grow back much more evenly now. I'll get some pictures later.  He actually looks like an actual Welsh D section cob now.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers' new haircut - look, he even had muscles under that thick mane all the time!


----------



## countryryder

Picked up this little lady at the sale yesterday.This is Lena,5 month old bay,with blankets and spots,ApHC filly.


----------



## poppy1356

Oh my that is such a cute little girl. I am in love with those nice little blankets on the darker ones.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

OH my GOODNESS shes cute CR!!!


----------



## Saranda

She is so precious!  And I have a knack for foals, yearlings and greenies, so it's a double "awww!".


----------



## countryryder

Thanks,guys! She's proving to be a real sweetheart,and is so quiet for just being a baby. Although she's not halter broke,you can tell she is used to being around people.
But I'm hoping and praying that she's not getting sick..  She has some thick white mucus coming out of one nostril,and sounds a little stuffy when she breathes. She's not acting out of sorts or anything,and she's drinking and eating well.Hopefully it's just a little cold,or allergies,and not something more serious. Keeping a close eye on her and will try to take her temp once I have someone home to help hold her. So,fingers crossed she's ok!


----------



## Saranda

Fingers crossed, countryrider! I'm sure your little gal will be ok. 

And here's my autumnal horse -


----------



## Saskia

So, hi all. 

I got a job! I am really excited. Its been getting really bad financially for me, drawing into my savings every week to cover rent and horse, and I haven't been able to find a job. It was looking pretty dire - as in a few weeks my savings would run out. My studies have been going awfully, I've been doing research for Honours in a subject I completely hate. Yesterday, I decided that I would discontinue my Honours and then start up next year for teaching. 

Then today I got a call. I am an emergency child-carer for school children but the coordinator of my local school program is leaving and they have offered me her job! I start training tomorrow! Its 33 hours a week and great pay. Doesn't have work in holidays, but that is okay. And its just about 2km from my house. 

So happy!


----------



## countryryder

So,after just a couple short lessons,Lena is already leading pretty well. She'll let me halter her with no fuss, pick up all her feet (not too keen on holding them up for very long though yet),let me rub her all over,yield away from pressure,and she also had her first tying lesson today,which she did quite well with. She's just the quietest,friendliest little thing.  She got over her fear of the stall after a couple days,which I'm glad about as the weather has been horrible and she would just stand out in her pen shivering.She still freaks out if I shut her up in the stall,but as long as the door's open so she can come and go,she's happy.
And,hopefully,we'll be bringing Missy home this weekend!


----------



## Saranda

Lena ounds like a talented girl! Must be nice working with her.  

Aww, a barnmate of mine yesterday went to the barn and caught all the horses having a nap or sleeping. She took lots of photos of Snickers, who was at first just laying on the ground, and then laying on his side, grunting variously, then running in his dreams and neighing silently. How sweet is that!  Will upload some pictures later this evening in my "Moving to a new home" thread.


----------



## Saranda

As promised, cute pics of Snickey sleeping.  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page9/#post1740456


----------



## Saranda

Wow-triple post?

Didn't manage to visit Snickers today, but the BO gave me a call that he is limping - she checked and it seems that it's an abscess. What a shame.  Oh well. He got his hooves trimmed a few days ago, so it really might be the case. Will see it tomorrow myself.


----------



## countryryder

Hopefully Snickers heals quickly,abscesses are no fun!

It's been a few weeks since I've really worked with Chica or Sequoya;I'm always so busy and gone alot this time of year,so the horses always end up getting a month or two off this time every year.They're still up at the neighbors,which has proven to be a huge blessing,as the pasture here at the farm where I winter them has alot of the fence torn down still, due to some big grain bins being moved from our property to the neighboring field.And of course,now the ground is frozen so I can't put posts back in,not sure what I'm going to do yet for when the mares come home..
Lena continues to do great with her halter breaking.She is certainly very people friendly;she whinnies whenever she sees or hears anyone in the yard,meets you at the gate,and follows you around like a little puppy.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Poor Snickers! :-(

Lena sounds awesome, countryryder! I hope she's helping you keep your mind on positive stuff. Sounds like you've got good neighbours too - a rarity!

Mixed day with Brock. We did some awesome liberty work while waiting for the lady who was checking him out to arrive - he was doing perfect trot and canter circles around me, "whoa-ing" on a dime and backing up with just a gesture. I let him have some more grass then when the lady arrived took him off to the arena and saddled him. 2 minutes into the ride and he threw a massive buck out of the blue. I stuck it out as long as I could but he's well practiced and eventually ended up sending me flying over his head. Not injured thankfully but he wouldn't let me remount for a bit. Eventually I got back on and rode him in lots of small and large circles until he settled down, then she rode (kudos to her, many wouldn't be game after seeing that but she seems really nice and my kind of rider!). He was pretty fine then and for the rest of the time.

I'd actually forgotten to wear my helmet when I first mounted and it was only a raindrop landing on my head that reminded me - lucky it did because it was only a minute after that that I landed head first on some very hard ground!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Visited Snickers today. Oh my... This is the first serious abscess he has in his life, and the first I treat personally. I've treated different other problems on other horses, and a minor abscess on Snickers, but this is a sorry sigh now - he has a HEAVY limp in his right front and seems confused and miserable on why has this happened. Spent today making him more comfortable, giving him a bucket of warm mash with homeopathic painkillers and soaking the abscessed hoof. Oh well... 

He's walking just like this poor horse - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP_0rEm37Ms


----------



## 1322271927queen

*Had My First 2 Dressage lessons In a Year*

Im happy to be riding again and I did learn one new thing but Im riding the oldest horse in the barn and she's really hard to put together when cantering. So far the instructor has had me canter her on what I consider very loose rein. The contact is there but the mare breaks into a trot without warning after I go around the ring only once. I can always feel when a horse is about to break but not with this one. Maybe Im just out of practice. The instructor said, "your going to need gloves with her" because she has a really hard mouth but I haven't needed gloves yet. Maybe Im not trying enough. When she starts to brace her jaw (she tries to lock onto the bit with her teeth) I tug on the inside rein so she won't brace. I lost my diagonal a couple times because the mare tripped or because I sat 3 beats instead of 2 while changing direction (she's super bouncy, I told the instructor I wanted to work on my seat so she put me on a bouncy horse. She really is very bouncy, she has allot of impulsion). One thing that irked me was when the instructor said, "your diagonals are the least of your problems right now". I hope not. I want to start jumping again soon. I was doing 2'0 courses and went up to 2'6. I know jumping has nothing to do with dressage but its only my second lesson, we weren't doing much dressage, just training level/introductory work. I hope she doesn't think I can't jump. I've been jumping cross rails all my life. I want to learn how to jump a course so I can be in a show.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Best of luck with Snickers! I too just recently had to deal with my first abscess with my horse Lilly a few months ago. She was limping (literally walking on 3 legs) so badly that the vet was worried she might have fractured her cannon, but X-rays revealed all bones intact. Since the abscess had already erupted, I just soaked her foot twice daily in warm water with epsom salts. I was also told by my vet to encourage her to use it - just light walking - to increase blood flow and clear up the infection faster. To help encourage her to use it, my vet told me to give her a low dose of bute, both to reduce inflammation and so it wasn't as painful for her to put weight on. After aboout a week, she wasn't progressing very fast, so I ended up having to also get antibiotics from the vet. She cleared up within a few days after that.

Hopefully Snickers gets better soon!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! He was even a bit worse yesterday, barely able to put the foot to the ground, but better today and we could even walk a small lap around the arena. It was very dark and there were problems with electricity, so I couldn't see if the abscess had erupted, but I still soaked his hoofs in warm saltwater and gave him painkillers (homeopathic). Also, the horses have moved from their summer pastures to the winter field, which involves eating from the feedbin which has a concrete flooring around it, so there is buildup in all of his legs and he needed walking to reduce soreness. I also now massage his legs. Others who have already spent some years at this facility, say that the first year is always the hardest when the horses come up to the concrete area, but after that the hooves get used to it and it becomes much better.


----------



## countryryder

Well,after the nasty weather we've been having,the latest being a week and a half of snow,fog,and freezing rain (which caused all sorts of problems with power outages,damage,ect.),the sun is shining and it's actually warm outside,hooray! Most of the snow has already melted.Power came back on late last night,something else to cheer about. 
Missy is now home! She was weaned yesterday and we brought her home lastnight. She's handling the weaning and new move quite well,and trailered like a pro. She's never been handled before,so the biggest thing right now is just getting her used to people. Lena is showing her bossy side and is a bit of a grouch towards Missy,but I'm sure with some time they'll become buddies.
Here's some pics of the two kids!


----------



## Saranda

The stocking up in Snickers' legs got really bad today, so my BO turned him out in a small paddock with sand footing and enough hay. I hope to manage to visit him tonight and help him with massaging and walking... Is there any other ways to help in case of fluid buildup? It is currently caused because of the concrete footing around the feeding area where the horses spend a lot of their time now, combined with the fresh trim and the darn abscess.


----------



## poppy1356

Liniment. I use asorbine, I think that's how it's spelled. But I know you can make your own too. I use it on lizzys joints after a really long hard ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, poppy! Will try to find something like that. It's tragic to observe him in this state, although I know it will pass - just hard to see him limping so heavily he's even unwilling to walk.  Hopefully it gets better in the sand paddock. And he's still in good mood when he sees me and eats&drinks normally.


----------



## poppy1356

The liniment should help. You massage it in and it helps stimulate blood flow. But you might want to wear gloves lol it makes your hands all tingly. I will try to find a link for it when I get to work. I know it's all herbal so you can make it yourself. 

Try msm too. Since lizzy went on it she hasn't been stiff or had any swelling other than injuries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356

Bigeloil® Liniment | Horse Muscle Care | Absorbine

That might work better since it's for sore muscles from strains.

Same company though, I would think you could get that over there.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for your help, poppy, I'll look what I can find, but for immediate use I found some natural clays which can be used just as other liniments. Got a message from the BO that Snickers is doing better in the sand paddock, walking a lot more and also the swelling has started to go down.


----------



## poppy1356

That's good. Is there maybe a way to put rubber mats down on the cement? That would be ideal as it helps prevent slipping along with cushioning their joints. 

Here is a site with homemade recipes. I have never made it as I just don't have the time and the store bought stuff is cheaper than buying the oils here.

Horse Liniment can be Made Easily with Essential Oils!


----------



## Saranda

Sadly, no, there is no such option - the area is rather large, really, and the concrete flooring in that particular spot is meant as a part of a project to provide them very different terrain to walk on - and this is the hardest of all areas. So for now Snickers will be in the sand paddock whille the herd is standing on the concrete, and turned out in the main field, when the herd goes off to graze in the forest. That was done today and he was able to follow them normally and even climb down to the river to have a drink (it's a rather steep and muddy slope there, so he was wary to go down when the pain was worse).

Wow, that is a great site, I will definitely bookmark it - thanks again!


----------



## Saranda

Yay, I am so happy! It seems that the abscess has erupted! I couldn't see it for sure, because we still have some electricity problems and it was pitch dark, but Snickers can now walk almost normally, although still limping, and is able to keep up with the herd, get down to the river, and so on. He still is sore and with fluid buildups, and will be for a while, but it is SO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## countryryder

Glad to hear Snickers is feeling better! 

Guess who had a halter on tonight?  Missy,who was range wild,had never been handled and wouldn't let people near her,after only two days will now let me walk up to her and put a halter on and brush her all over.
I'm remembering why I love working with foals so much..


----------



## cowgirl928

So I am super happy and thought to share the news, Hunny and I switched to a new boarding facility! YAY! well we moved to my friends house for the winter but it is such a relief to not have to constantly worry about her. Plus my friend has an indoor riding arena, 2 barns, and multiple paddocks to turn the horses out into so Hunny will finally have some breathing room. She is doing well, and after a mere 24 hours in the new place looked a million bucks better. 

To give a background of why I moved her- the BO at my old place had her in with a bunch of horses that haven't been vaccinated or dewormed in about 2 years, and even though I keep her UTD on all that stuff it is still a worry. Also, he hasn't been cleaning pens (even though it's in the contract that he will every few days), so many of the horses have contracted worms and it's almost pointless to deworm them because he doesn't clean the pens anyways! Also he moved her without asking or informing me into a pen with no shelter while we were having winter storm outbreaks. That was the last straw I blew a gasket and within 24 hours of me seeing her in the new pen we were at my friends house and settled in  so to share my triumphant victory of the month! yay! Also, this is the friend that bought her foal Sugar, so now Hunny and I get to see Sugar grow up


----------



## Saranda

Got my S hackamore from ebay yesterday - it was delivered from the UK just in three days! Speaking about good service! It looks like a very nice quality tool and now I just need to get an English bridle to fit it with. And sound Snickers.


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post, but I am proud to announce that Snickers is almost sound now - not quite yet, he is still stiff-ish in his front legs, but most of the swelling is gone, his muscles are much more relaxed and although it will take a while before we can have a ride or even do a bit more serious groundwork, we had a wonderful little walk in the trails and he was active and happy. And a friend from the barn just gave me a gift - a wonderful all-leather lunge girth she just wasn't using any more - so I cant wait to ground drive Snickers in it when he's sound again.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Good to hear, Saranda! Poor Snickers, can't wait til he's feeling better so we can get some more photos of you two!!

Had a nice day with Brock yesterday (which was my birthday). I did some liberty work and free lungeing in the paddock before taking him off to ride. He was an idiot when I came to lunge him on the line so he'd get his focus back on me, kept bucking and spooking, he was all fired up because the mare in the next yard was being a terrible hussy and the flies were _terrible_. So I just hopped on and we rode around with the goal to be going as quietly as possible and he cruised around fine. I was trying him in a new bit too - a mullen mouth eggbutt, so quite a different action to the french-link and Dr Bristol he's used to - and he seemed to be less "chewy" and fussy so I'm taking that as a good sign.

My friend had been riding Star, and after we'd hosed them down we put them in the arena paddock for a play around. Brock and Star were soooo cute - racing each other, grazing together, trotting alongside one another... just needed a little grey pony in there and it could have been a scene from Black Beauty. First time the two of them have been without a separating fence in over a year, they were just so happy to see each other. Brock even decided to gallop really fast to keep up with Star and actually outstripped her for pace once or twice. So much fun watching them play together.

And the last bit of news is... Brock has a new home! A lady has decided to lease him, he'll be on a stunning property with lovely pasture and great fencing, and a barn with stables if he needs one. He'll also have a buddy in a young TB gelding, but if they argue too much then there is the ability to have them in separate paddocks. And he'll be able to go on heaps of trails and get daily contact. So happy!

Pics from yesterday are attached. Pardon me pulling funny faces as I ride! Last one is of Brock and Star grazing together <3


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Evil! And oooh, Brock is so handsome and I'm happy for him getting to move to a good place! It sounds he'll be in good hands.  

Snickers is getting better with every day, but, as we are still stuck to just walking in hand, I'm thinking of some things he'd like to do to keep him stimulated. So we are getting a lot of nice walks in the trails, where he gets to graze on the foresty goodness, walking through deep sand and moss, and I taught him how to "kiss" yesterday.  We did it without any treats at all and he got the idea immediately - however, I wouldn't advise anyone else do it.  

And, as a girl from our barn got a trailer, we had a little party yesterday, testing how our horses load and unload. Although Snickers hadn't been loaded for a year or so, I was very proud to see him among the very best - I just had to point to the trailer and he hopped in almost impatiently to get there, happy to be knowing what to do and knowing that he's going to get lots of praise.  

And I know it seems like a lot of bragging, but I just wanted to share how touched I felt when, during the days the abscess was in the worst phase and Snickers had to be laid down to give him hoof care, he really did lay down for me through all that pain and, when he did, he just put his head in my lap (I was sitting by his side, ready to correct if he wanted to get up) and fell asleep. He slept in a deep sleep althrough the procedure - poor boy, apparently he hadn't been sleeping in REM sleep for a couple of days at that time because he was afraid he would not be able to get up fast enough if the herd had to be running. It was such an honour to be the safety and assurance he needed to fall asleep completely.


----------



## Saranda

Oh my, where have all the 20-somethings gone?! How are you doing these days, people? 

Snickers is back to healthy again and we've been doing plenty of ground driving and light pulling. No riding yet. He's doing it like a champ and will be ready for sleigh pulling in winther. And he got a large horsey ball to play with - he LOVES it, chasing, biting and throwing it all the time.  Do any of your horses have their favourite toys?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yay for Snickers!! So glad he's recovering quickly!

Brock moved to his new home yesterday - he loves it there. He has a paddock buddy called Benji and a new girlfriend over the fence. She was a grumpy snappy thing til she saw him and he melted her icy heart! Now they spend the whole time nuzzling over the fence...so that's his new toy


----------



## Saranda

What a cool toy! I'd love to get one like that for Monsieur Snickque, too.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Annie doesn't have any toys, but she does have a plant in her run that she doesn't like to eat, so she plays with it. Lately i've been getting to the barn at 4:30 am to ride her, since i work from 8am til like 9pm some nights now. (8-6 shop, drive to the barn, work til i finish... loving my barn rat helpers  ) now that shes back in training we've got great contact w/t, we're still working on balancing out the canter. Shes totally a morning horsie  and we have movement in our spanish walk!!! did anybody else have trouble moving from the stationary training to the mobile part of it? its like she forgot she could move her back feet. 

ANd how on earth did you teach snickers to lay down!!!?? I have tried the rope pully thing, the one leg in the air thing, teaching a bow first, i've tried everything!! annie will not bow, and she WILL NOT lay down. other people have tried too. her previous owner tried. shes just to proud. she wont do it.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Mitch has a jolly ball and he enjoys tossing it against his box stall. 

In other news both my boys are moving out of the main barn and into the mare motels for the time being because I ended up having to pay for both of them again. So out they go haha I think it will be better for them though.  Hopefully they don't fight with anyone though.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lilly doesn't really have any toys, but she likes to play with my parents' Havenese/Norwich Terrier cross dog, which is nerve racking as he's so small. One of these days, I think a false move is going to mean the death of him. But they are the best of friends and it's near impossible to keep them apart when they want to play.


----------



## poppy1356

Ah I've been way to busy with school. Only 3 more weeks of this semester. I finally decided that I am going to get my ba in accounting and then hopefully be motivated enough for my masters then my CPA. So I will be in school forever and a decade ick.

Lizzy started dropping weight about a month ago now and I had to switch up her feed. She was on a short break from work down to only 1-2 days a week. She has put on weight but turned into a fire breathing monster so back to working 5-6 days a week. I will pour the money into her feed instead of letting her sit and turn into a wreck. 

We did a trial period without mare magic and it ended horribly, I will never run out of raspberry leaves again. She really held true to her sterotype without those magic leaves. 

Ugh the days are shorter the snow is on it's way and I work one full time job 40 hours a week plus the commute so that's 50 hours a week then I work at the barn a total of 4 feedings a week plus out to take care of Lizzy everyday. I have full time classes of 13 credits each semester plus now I have to work Lizzy several days a week. I need more hours in a day.

Lizzy has a jolly ball thing in her paddock and it moves around but I've never seen any of the horses play with it.


----------



## Saranda

Analisa, about lying down - the first and main thing is lots of basic groundwork and building trust, the horse has to see his human as a true leader and feel completely safe around him. As soon as the horse is comfortable to allow the human to do just about anything and go anywhere with him, we can start thinking about lying down, because it cannot be done until the horse feels completely ready. Also, he has to be taught lowering the head beforehand. Then, as it was done with Snickers and several other horses - this can be done after a ride or an active groundwork session, or in a rolling spot, when the horse feels like rolling. Lower his head gently and tap the ground rythmically, focusing on the ground and keeping the concept of how nice it is to roll in your mind. Let the horse think, he should soon try to understand the tapping and paw the ground a bit. That's enough for the first time - at that moment lots of praise is appropriate. Maybe the horse will lay down at the very first time, but, if not, the next times you can start encouraging him to think about lying by giving a light tap on the front leg that is not pawing at the moment. If the horse feels ready, he understands the concept pretty soon. At first the result will be just lying down and rolling, but, when the horse is comfortable with that, you can start keeping the lead rope over his neck during the rolling and inviting him with light pressure to stay on the ground, when he feels like standing up. Even later, you can progress to lying on tummy, not on the side, sitting, letting you mount while he is lying, etc., but complete trust and patience are crucial in this.  And no ropes around legs needed.


----------



## poppy1356

Sooo Lizzy laid down on me undersaddle, does that mean she wanted to cuddle? Lol I'm just kidding, she was trying to smoosh me and get the saddle off. (this was when we first started undersaddle work lol)


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I will have new pictures of mitch this weekend but he is really going awesome and we are really starting to become a team and be one on all aspects of a relationship  Couldn't be happier about my boy. 
























































And both my boys being silly 

Sorry for the photo bomb


----------



## countryryder

Well,Sequoya and Chica don't have any toys,per se,but they love playing tag with the neighbors' Border Collie.
And Missy and Lena play with each other. I've given them a ball to play with,but they don't care for it.


----------



## Gilly

And to think I pay for lessons every week! It was only a baby jump and I nailed the first one but the second? I lost my balance and felt the wrath of gravity. 

Apparently I ended up with a mild concussion and possible bruised ribs. Comes with the territory, eh? Luckily I haven't gone to emergency because of riding. Yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

I've heard that at least seven falls make a true rider, Gilly!  Glad you're ok. They sometimes do it - my last "nearly falling" moment was in the trails, when we got to cross a small pine tree that had fallen across the road. It wasn't too big and I decided to jump Snickers over the branchy part - it was wider, but much lower than the "log part" (lol, dunno how to call it  ), just some 30 centimeters high. However, Snickers wasn't too sure about that, so he decided to jump it as if it was at least 100-110 centimeter high.  I landed on his neck and off he went cantering in some wild bushes - took me a moment until I pulled myself back in the saddle and got him to stop, because I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Gilly

Well all I can say is I now know just how important it is to make sure your legs don't slip back. I've a habit of doing that which most certainly didn't help haha. And I noticed I caught his mouth a few times because I didn't give him enough release. I'm a newbie to jumping and still learning! It's a different kettle of fish compared to my dressage lessons.

Surprisingly all of the horses and ponies during the lesson were overjumping a fair bit. Maybe the weather has fired them up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

gilly, why are there fish in your kettle? isnt that for tea? I'm glad your okay, falling is an art of riding that will never be perfected 

Thanks saranda!! she'll roll on a lead all day long, i just hadnt thought of connecting that to the laying down...darned google. I got like three different answers that all included forcing her down, she fought me every step and thats probably why. she trusts me for sure, if i walk up and shes laying down, we can cuddle. i'll be trying this for the next few weeks


----------



## Saranda

As far as I've discovered - nothing works better for a horse to just give him the idea you want to fulfill and then let him figure it out by himself, and do it in his pace.  Then the most amazing results come with no force at all.


----------



## Saskia

I've been working lately, trying to sort life out. I rode Rosie about a week back, which was good after months out of the saddle, but there hasn't been much time or good weather to ride lately.


----------



## Emilyplustwo

Hey everyone! Looks like I am getting on the 20-something forum a little late in the game, hope it's not TOO late! haha. 
My name is Emily. I am 21, and am currently a journalist in the US Army in Georgia. I own two horses, Magic, my 7 yr old paint gelding I've had since he was a yearling, and Marley, a 3 yr old quarter horse I rescued from a less than ideal "trainer" over a year ago. 
Just wanted to say hi! I usually just stalk the forums and read everyone's posts, but I'm trying to post more often


----------



## countryryder

Welcome,Emily!


----------



## Emilyplustwo

countryryder said:


> Welcome,Emily!


Thanks!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yes, welcome! Always nice to see a fresh face in this thread!  Magic is really cute and Marley is gorgeous!


----------



## Emilyplustwo

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yes, welcome! Always nice to see a fresh face in this thread!  Magic is really cute and Marley is gorgeous!


Thank you too!! Makes me so happy to hear, Marley has come a long way


----------



## Gilly

Welcome Emily! 

Sometimes I question why I ride. I mean it's hard, it's time consuming, it's expensive and can even put my life in danger. Hell, there are MUCH safer past times out there. Like...shopping. Or playing the piano.

But no. I love riding and it makes me happy. So bring on the helmets and health insurance because I'm not stopping.  I mean I'd ride much more often than once a week if I could!

Seriously. Equestrians are a little bit on the crazy side.

I'm grumpy today because my ribs are still sore and I don't like it. Bah humbug.


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, Emily! Nice to have more 20-somethings here.  

For me, riding is more like a hobby that is a part of my lifestyle - general horsemanship, spending time with horses. I just like doing everything that this lifestyle provides.


----------



## wbz

Hey everyone! (And Emily, who actually inspired me to say hi!) since I too always just go around reading posts but never write anything haha. By the way y names Wren, I'm 23, and I just moved out to Portland, Oregon... and I have to say it makes me happy that there's a thread just for 20-somethings on here since noone at my new barn is near our age :/


----------



## poppy1356

Welcome new members.

Lizzy has been put back into work full time. She was perfect yesterday since she worked the last 5 of out of 6 days. No more time off for her. 

We have an endurance training ride on Sunday. There is a lady at my barn who does endurance and she has invited me along so I am super excited.

And I need to clip Lizzy. She has been sweating way too much during short workouts so the fur needs to go. Right now she still isn't dry after an hour with her cooler on. She's blanketed anyway and I now have a heavy blanket with neck cover so she will be fine.


----------



## Emilyplustwo

Gilly said:


> Welcome Emily!
> 
> Sometimes I question why I ride. I mean it's hard, it's time consuming, it's expensive and can even put my life in danger. Hell, there are MUCH safer past times out there. Like...shopping. Or playing the piano.
> 
> But no. I love riding and it makes me happy. So bring on the helmets and health insurance because I'm not stopping.  I mean I'd ride much more often than once a week if I could!
> 
> Seriously. Equestrians are a little bit on the crazy side.
> 
> I'm grumpy today because my ribs are still sore and I don't like it. Bah humbug.


Other people question why I ride and have horses all the time. Especially in the military. We work long hours, can be gone for weeks, months, or even a year at a time, and honestly don't make THATTT much money. 

But it is never even a question for me. My babies are my escape. Especially in a stressful job, there is nothing else I'd rather do with what time I do get off than be out at the barn. It calms me down and allows me to think. And that is worth its weight in gold, no matter what other sacrifices I have to make in order to have it. 

I'm sure all of you can completely understand


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean. I rode for about 15 years but quit riding for 7 after my horse died. I began to struggle with anxiety in my early 20's and started riding again about 2 years ago and what a difference it has made. I think I've always had issues with being anxious, but always had an outlet in the form of horses. Even if I'm not riding, there is something soothing about just being around horses that I can't explain.


----------



## Runninghot88

Hi I am Lisa from the cold state of Wisconsin. I own one horse bought him a year ago and have only been riding for five years. We do barrel racing was brave and took him on as I was just learning the barrels myself. I have a question does anyone find it really difficult to date another or have a relationship with a non horse person?? I just broke up with my ex after two years and part of the reason was bc he said I spend too much time with my horse. Any thoughts and opinions are welcomed just be nice. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyplustwo

Runninghot88 said:


> Hi I am Lisa from the cold state of Wisconsin. I own one horse bought him a year ago and have only been riding for five years. We do barrel racing was brave and took him on as I was just learning the barrels myself. I have a question does anyone find it really difficult to date another or have a relationship with a non horse person?? I just broke up with my ex after two years and part of the reason was bc he said I spend too much time with my horse. Any thoughts and opinions are welcomed just be nice. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Lisa! Welcome to the group 
In my experience, I actually prefer to be with a non-horse person. I have very strong opinions on how I believe things should be done with my horses, and for me, having someone as part of my life who really doesn't have an opinion at all makes things a lot easier. 
Yes, sometimes it is hard to balance the two lives, but I have been with my better half for a year and a half, and it works for us because he loves the outdoors too, and I am fortunate enough to board at a tiny stable in the middle of nowhere, so he likes coming out just to enjoy the serenity. Or he just stays at home when I go. And that works for us. 
I think no matter whether you are dating a horse person or not it just comes down to how well you two can work together and make sacrifices that are okay for you. 
Input from my bf: "you have to value each others likes and dislikes, and it comes down to compromise. She deals with my hobbies, so I deal with hers "


----------



## Tessa7707

Runninghot88 said:


> Hi I am Lisa from the cold state of Wisconsin. I own one horse bought him a year ago and have only been riding for five years. We do barrel racing was brave and took him on as I was just learning the barrels myself. I have a question does anyone find it really difficult to date another or have a relationship with a non horse person?? I just broke up with my ex after two years and part of the reason was bc he said I spend too much time with my horse. Any thoughts and opinions are welcomed just be nice. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, my opinion? Find a man who likes trucks.  When you own horses, you either already have a truck and trailer or you want them  My husband has his truck to work on, I have horses. We each get an 'allowance' and I spend mine on horses and he spends his on mods for his truck. Works out great for both of us.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Mine is as much into horses as I am - but that didn't stop him being all jealous and sulky when I referred to Brock as "my baby"! :lol: And while he does nag me a fair bit at least I know his worries aren't the silly sort some non-horse partners have - he is also great for a reality check when I get above my head!

Besides, there's nothing more attractive for me than a guy who can really ride


----------



## DixieKate

I've been with my significant other for 4 years now, and the first time he ever saw a horse in person was with me when we started dating. I was up front with him that horses are a part of my life and always will be. After he proposed, I told him that marrying me means that someday we're going to have land and horses, so he knew what he was getting in to. I really like that he is a non-horsey person because I can teach him about things that he doesn't know about. We both have our different hobbies and it is nice to be able to have some time apart where we do different things, and then can talk about new experiences. It keeps us so we always have something new to talk about, and we're always learning new things.


----------



## Saskia

I'd just be happy with a good guy, horses or no. 

I rode Rosie yesterday, went really good, I think I have my "nerve" back


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yay Saskia!! Sadly we're all at that age in our twenties where we start to realise that we're not invincible...I really wish I was still a teen sometimes! Erm, well, except for all the emotional turmoil and pimples and oily hair and arguments with parents... 

I was 23 when I lost my nerve and it took months for it to come back - I still don't feel as confident as I once did, but riding through Brock's "bad" stage and having been bucked off a lot last year really helped in a weird way, because none of the falls were bad and I tend to get the feeling once again that I can deal with anything a horse throws at me because Brock's tried every trick in the book (except rearing, and I refuse to deal with that - no thank you!!).


----------



## FrostedLilly

Runninghot88 said:


> Hi I am Lisa from the cold state of Wisconsin. I own one horse bought him a year ago and have only been riding for five years. We do barrel racing was brave and took him on as I was just learning the barrels myself. I have a question does anyone find it really difficult to date another or have a relationship with a non horse person?? I just broke up with my ex after two years and part of the reason was bc he said I spend too much time with my horse. Any thoughts and opinions are welcomed just be nice. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Lisa, I've been with the same guy for the last 2.5 years and there are times when it can be challenging. He's not a horse person and is extremely allergic to boot. He wasn't too pleased when I told him I was going to breed my mare in the spring, mostly because he didn't know what was involved, costs, etc. but after talking it through, and explaining things to him, he's ok with it. We both have our own hobbies; he plays golf in summer and plays hockey in winter, and where possible, tries to schedule his activities on the same nights that I go out to the barn. I've made it pretty clear that if he ever made me choose between him and horses, he would lose!! :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Also, you mentioned you're from the cold state of Wisconsin. I'm from the land of the ice and snow in province of Alberta and nearly froze my fingers off taking pictures of Lilly in the paddock today. It's in the -20's (Celsius) with the wind. But I took some wintry pictures posted below. Anyone else have some furry winter bears to share?


Escaped from the paddock and darn pleased with herself.








Trying to beat me back to the gate left open.








Lilly in all her hairy glory.








Trouncing through the snow.








Her Movember snow-stache.


----------



## Saskia

The whole partners thing is tricky. Horses take up a lot of time, and that's fine when it your life. But when you choose to have a partner its not just your life anymore, it's theirs as well. And that doesn't mean you give up yourself, but you have to consider them as well. If you work full time, then go see your horse, go home, watch tv and go to bed, well that's not much of a life for your partner. Spending hours on weekends riding etc. 

Obviously not all riders lives are like that. But I know if I dated a guy whose hobby took up hours a day, weekends and holidays, well I don't know if I'd stick around. Especially if he turned around and said, "if you made me choose between "x" and you, you wouldn't win" which is what a lot riders say. 

I don't know what I'm saying. When I was younger and dating (I'm not old now but I'm a lot more selective and hermit-ish) I was very straight down the line, horses come first, this is what I do, tag along if you like but don't complain about it. But in retrospect, its not the best way to act. Its not how I'd like to be treated, and its not like how I'd want a relationship to be. 

If I wouldn't choose my partner over my horses then why would I want to spend the rest of my life with them? Why bother dating? And if I could say something like that to them... well that's pretty nasty, if they've chosen to share their lives with me. 

When I find someone, eventually, they won't have to be into horses, but they're going to have to be into the lifestyle I want. A property with animals, horses around, spending my money on stuff like that. My place in the world. 

Anyway, so this is my completely pointless post for the day...sooo hot :-(


----------



## FrostedLilly

Agree - and I meant the ultimatum statement to be more in jest, although outside of its context in actual conversation I can see how it would sound mean. I already gave up my cat because of my boyfriend's allergies and I have made my stance clear about the horses. It's more of a communication that this is something I'm passionate about and will not easily give up. I have scheduled nights that I go to the barn and don't deviate outside of them. That's the way we've found works best because it's easy to plan time for time together.


----------



## Saranda

My last relationships ended when I started being with horses - my partner disrespected my strong feelings about this lifestyle and wanted me to quit "just because", which I really took to heart and it was a strong push towards a decision that was already coming. I haven't been in a relationship since that - partially because I spend so much time with the horses and with my horsey friends, that I don't really get to see people outside my circles and I don't really know anyone I'd like to date. Except for one wonderful guy, but he's already taken.  But I'm not bothered by that. I've always been a loner anyway, and I have very strict standards about whom I'd choose to date.


----------



## gypsygirl

my boyfriend has known from that start that the horses come first...hes fine with that =P

gypsy basically broke up me and my ex though, he got very jealous of her ! he tried to tell me i needed to spend more time with him because he was around before she was !


----------



## Tessa7707

Haha! I would flip my lid if my husband told me that trucks come first, as would he if I told him horses come first. :rofl: I guess it's different though because we're married, but I try to put his needs first and it makes him want to put mine first, which makes me want to put his needs first, and so goes the cycle.  He's much more important to me than any horse could ever be. Maybe I just haven't met the right horse :wink:


----------



## Saranda

So, Snickers got his monthly trim today (he's barefoot) and the farrier discovered that he had got (and erupted) not only one, but TWO huge abscesses - one in each front hoof! Poor boy, no wonder he limped so badly and so glad that I did think of soaking both of his front hooves in Epsom salts.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

I get questioned a lot about why I still ride. Most is by old friends I used to ride with that have "grown" out of riding. They tell me I am wasting so much money on something I should have stopped years ago. They tell me I could have many more things then I do now but the other thing I WANT to spend my money on is my horse's. They keep me sain. I work full time to support myself and my horses, but I couldn't think of anything else I would want to spend my money on other then them. I work full time and some times over time and go to school full time at the end of the day when most people would want to crawl into bed I go to the barn and go ride...then fall into bed. Haha. I couldn't picture my life without my horse's.


----------



## countrylove

Me and my hubby have been together for 7 years, married for 2. We didnt have family to help us and we had a young family ourselves. We both went to college and worked full time jobs. I couldn't afford a horse with 2 kids plus my little sister to raise. I took every chance I could to go out riding and my hubby has always known it was a passion of mine. He is not a horse person and has only been on a horse once for 5 mins in a round pen in the 7 years we have been together. We recently moved to Oregon and both have awesome jobs, Im about to graduate college, everything is going perfect. My hubby went out and got me a horse. He knew how badly I wanted her and since we are finally in the position of being able to own, he actually got her for me  Im not good at love advice, I got lucky  but I just wanted to share that story about my non horsey hubby. BTW I totally support his motorcycle hobby as well. We worked our butts off to get to be able to do the things we love, so we totally support each other even if they are 2 totally different hobbies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyplustwo

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I get questioned a lot about why I still ride. Most is by old friends I used to ride with that have "grown" out of riding. They tell me I am wasting so much money on something I should have stopped years ago. They tell me I could have many more things then I do now but the other thing I WANT to spend my money on is my horse's. They keep me sain. I work full time to support myself and my horses, but I couldn't think of anything else I would want to spend my money on other then them. I work full time and some times over time and go to school full time at the end of the day when most people would want to crawl into bed I go to the barn and go ride...then fall into bed. Haha. I couldn't picture my life without my horse's.


I completely agree!! I get asked the same questions as well, especially since a lot of lower Soldiers in the Army can't manage their money well, so everyone seems SHOCKED I can afford two at the same pay grade. But it's worth it. Every penny <3


----------



## Fulford15

Joining in late - but I am very lucky my Boyfriend understands my "horsey lifestyle". It makes me happy and he likes to see me happy, he even asks to come to the barn with me and ride with me! His mom is a horse person so he understands how we are lol. 

Previously relationships ended due to my horse.. Yes, I am going to go to a horse show, if you want to come and support me, awesome, if not then okay but I won't come watch you do what ever makes you happy.... Or I would get the question "Who comes first, me or your horse?" Obviously my horse, he doesn't argue with me or hurt my feelings, my mom always told me my horse is the only boy I need... anytime I was hurt, go and hug my horse and everythings better. :lol:


----------



## DixieKate

Changing the subject, but I just bought my first horse and I need opinions about a name... I've attached a picture, and so far the name I like the best is Lakota. What do you guys think?


----------



## countrylove

DixieKate said:


> Changing the subject, but I just bought my first horse and I need opinions about a name... I've attached a picture, and so far the name I like the best is Lakota. What do you guys think?


i like it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Congrats!! Cute horse! You look so happy! I like Lakota.


----------



## DixieKate

Thanks guys! This is a dream come true for me. I've been riding since I was 8 years old, and I've always wanted a horse of my own. This sweet mare is the perfect horse for me and she practically just fell in my lap. I couldn't be happier! Now, I have to make it through the last 2 weeks of undergrad without dropping the ball :shock:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

I like it to  she looks like a sweety!

My fiance used to barrel race, but between his horse being left tied to a tree to die, and a kick to the face that ended in $3500 surgery, he's a little shy of them. he'll walk annie around, and give her treats, but hes not comfortable in the stall with her, anywhere past her shoulder, or on her back. and he wont even be near another horse unless its behind a stall door. hes a little traumatized. But he understands, and never makes me feel bad about my love for my horse. 

we have worked to out that i have to get up at 4 if i want to ride on weekdays. with he time change, and how late we work, theres just not enough light in a day...


----------



## Saranda

_left tied to a tree to die

_My gods, how did that happen?!
​


----------



## Saranda

Yay, first snow here! Our forest got an instant beautifier - everything was white and magnificent todat!


----------



## Tessa7707

Saranda said:


> Yay, first snow here! Our forest got an instant beautifier - everything was white and magnificent todat!


Snow! Awww, I miss the snow. We don't ever git no snow. :-(
I'd be much happier with snow than the 10 inches of rain we got in the last 3 days!


----------



## Saranda

I am completely with you, snow is much nicer than rain and mud...

Here's Snickers in the forest today. We found a little field full with young pine trees and the last grass blades, now covered with snow, and I let him roam a little to find any herbs he'd like to taste.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Such a pretty picture! 

We've had snow for nearly a month now. It was pretty to begin with, now it's just cold and dreary! I think I posted pictures previously of my furry bear Lilly, but I'm going to again now! You can really see her brown spots now that she has her winter coat.


----------



## gypsygirl

he havent had any snow yet this year...which is very very very weird ! global warming is crazy !


----------



## Saranda

Lilly looks like a darling and brown horses are just so lovely in snow! 

Snickers gave me a laugh today. I prepared him some sunflower meal and poured hot water on it to make him a warm mash. However, I brought it to him a little too soon, while it was still hot, and I had already let him out of the pastures without a halter, so he was circling me impatiently to get his mash. I decided to put his bucket under a cart we have that is standing right by the fence, and this is when IT happened - Snickers suddenly went down on his knees and tried snaking his head beneath the cart to get the bucket! It was funny and smart at the same time.  Not too safe, though, so I didn't let him to continue and gave him the bucket only when I thought it had cooled enough. He still thought it's a bit too hot and munched on it with tiny mouthfuls, pawing at the ground in annoyment - Sir Snickers likes to gulp down his feed as fast as possible usually.


----------



## DixieKate

I hope we get snow this year. Usually it's really cold by now (I live in Missouri), but today it was 66 and tomorrow it's supposed to be in the mid 70s!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha Saranda - ahhhh I love Snickers soooo much!!


----------



## countryryder

We've had snow since mid October. I'm already wishing for spring,lol.It's been cold,windy,and snowing for the last few days,downright miserable outside. Horses don't seem to mind though,they've got nice thick winter coats and lots to eat.They all sure looked pretty this morning,covered in frost.


----------



## Saskia

Oh I'd looooove snow. 

We've had a heat wave. Hot. Hot. Hot.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Was 37C here yesterday supposedly but it really didn't feel hot to me...I was still wearing jeans and a flannel longsleeved shirt.

Brocky had his first ride at his new place today - he did his crazy bucking bronco impression on the ground but was a good boy when ridden luckily. Silly thing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

I feel so much satisfaction right now from tricking my printer into thinking it had magenta ink. Evil printer.


----------



## Saskia

Sorry for the double post but I've got a question. 

I'm trying to sell one of my saddles as its not right for me, and I've posted it on some online classifieds. I have a person interested and they said to send it an address and they can pay with direct deposit or something but I'm feeling a little wary. 

It's out of my way but close enough for me to drive (45 mins) and I am thinking of saying I'll drive it down, they can look and pay me then. If it doesn't work out, a drive wasted but they have cheap feed down there anyway. Would that be an alright thing to say or a bit weird? Or am I just being paranoid and should get it sent to the address after receiving payment?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Nope, don't think you're being paranoid, more like being smart! I'm very wary of sales like the one you're describing, and the worst they can do is refuse for you to drive it down - in which case they're almost certainly dodgy!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Agreed. I don't think it's paranoid to take precautions in protecting yourself. If the people who are interested are honest, they'll understand why you want to drive it down too.


----------



## countryryder

I would say you have good reason to be cautious;I don't know about there,but here in Alberta we have alot of scam artists who do stuff like that.

And great job on tricking the printer,I do that to mine all the time too,lol.


----------



## JustImagine

I'm Shana and I'm 21 =] I've been riding for about 5 years now doing hunters (although sometimes my pony thinks we're doing jumpers, haha). I just recently bought my first horse about 8 months ago, he's an Arab. He used to do barrel racing, but I turned him into my little hunter pony and he loves his jumping =]


----------



## Tessa7707

Welcome to the forum Shana!! Pretty horse!!


----------



## JustImagine

Tessa7707 said:


> Welcome to the forum Shana!! Pretty horse!!


Thank you! =D


----------



## gypsygirl

welcome !! =]


----------



## countryryder

Missy and Lena were playing when I went out to do chores,so snapped a few quick shots before my camera froze up.
As you can tell,it's still snowing..


----------



## gypsygirl

wow great pics !!
i wish we had snow here ! today was 50 degrees, which dont get me wrong, is super super nice, but VERY very weird for december !!

i just ordered my boyfriend a shirt for Christmas. haha it has a bunch of animals on it and says 'i dont hunt innocent animals, just the guilty ones' i hope he likes it =]


----------



## JustImagine

Same here! I'm in Michigan and I did have my pony's medium weight on for weeks, and then a sheet last night because it was raining; I took off his sheet tonight because it's just so nice out =]


----------



## countryryder

gypsygirl said:


> wow great pics !!
> i wish we had snow here ! today was 50 degrees, which dont get me wrong, is super super nice, but VERY very weird for december !!
> 
> i just ordered my boyfriend a shirt for Christmas. haha it has a bunch of animals on it and says 'i dont hunt innocent animals, just the guilty ones' i hope he likes it =]



I would most certainly send some snow your way if I could;under a heavy snowfall warning here,so I'm sure we will end up with more than enough. 

Haha,I've seen that shirt at Bass Pro. I come from a hunting family,you should see some of the crazy shirts my brothers,uncles,ect. find..


----------



## countryryder

JustImagine,your guy is so cute! Or maybe I should say handsome..


----------



## JustImagine

countryryder said:


> JustImagine,your guy is so cute! Or maybe I should say handsome..


Aww, thank you =]
He gets called a girl a lot because I like to dress him up ;]

Your appy baby is absolutely adorable, by the way! I've always had a soft spot for appys.


----------



## countryryder

JustImagine said:


> Aww, thank you =]
> He gets called a girl a lot because I like to dress him up ;]
> 
> Your appy baby is absolutely adorable, by the way! I've always had a soft spot for appys.



Thanks! She has the temperament to match her cuteness,she's such a sweet little thing. First Appy I've ever owned or worked with,and so far I'm impressed!


----------



## JustImagine

countryryder said:


> Thanks! She has the temperament to match her cuteness,she's such a sweet little thing. First Appy I've ever owned or worked with,and so far I'm impressed!


Aww! I would love to own one some day. One of my friends at the barn I board at has a 30-something year old appy. Huge old man that used to be a hunter jumper, and you can tell he's built like one. He is so cute and fuzzy =]


----------



## FrostedLilly

Great pics CountryRyder. As soon as I saw them, I thought, "you must be in Alberta" because it's snowing like crazy in Edmonton right now! 

JustImagine - beautiful horse, Arabs have always been one of my favorite breeds!


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, JustImagine, and your Arab is very pretty! Arabs are among my favorite breeds and I plan on getting one myself at some point in my life.  

Snickers is such a goofball! I had a trail ride with him yesterday - our first ride after his abscesses - and I was planning to keep it light and easy, no strenous riding, at walk and trot only. So we're trotting down a nice little path and approaching a larger field which has fresh snow all over it, so I decide we should walk through it for safety reasons - if there were any holes, we wouldn't be able to see them. I cued Snickers to transition to a walk, but what do I get instead - he squeals gleefully, gives me a little buck (the "I'm so happy and full of energy!" kind) and off at canter he goes!  LOL Slowed him down and walked over to a nearby dirt road to let him canter a little after all.


----------



## JustImagine

Saranda said:


> Welcome, JustImagine, and your Arab is very pretty! Arabs are among my favorite breeds and I plan on getting one myself at some point in my life.
> 
> Snickers is such a goofball! I had a trail ride with him yesterday - our first ride after his abscesses - and I was planning to keep it light and easy, no strenous riding, at walk and trot only. So we're trotting down a nice little path and approaching a larger field which has fresh snow all over it, so I decide we should walk through it for safety reasons - if there were any holes, we wouldn't be able to see them. I cued Snickers to transition to a walk, but what do I get instead - he squeals gleefully, gives me a little buck (the "I'm so happy and full of energy!" kind) and off at canter he goes!  LOL Slowed him down and walked over to a nearby dirt road to let him canter a little after all.


Thank you! I absolutely adore arabs =]

Your Snickers is adorable! He looks like a big boy =]


----------



## Saranda

If I'm not mistaken by the non-metric measurments, he's 16.2hh. He's definitely not a small horse, but around here that's a rather average size.


----------



## JustImagine

Saranda said:


> If I'm not mistaken by the non-metric measurments, he's 16.2hh. He's definitely not a small horse, but around here that's a rather average size.


He probably just looks so big to me because my pony is 14.1 ;] Haha.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saranda said:


> If I'm not mistaken by the non-metric measurments, he's 16.2hh. He's definitely not a small horse, but around here that's a rather average size.


He does tend to make himself look bigger than he is though! Mr Muscle! 

Brock looks really big by himself, but put him next to Benji (his 16.3hh TB paddock buddy) and he looks small again. He's 16hh, but has high neck carriage so tends to look down on everyone from a great height...and thus think himself incredibly important - Benji soon put him to rights! :lol:


----------



## Saranda

Well, his build is quite massive, as he's of a light draft type Latvian Warmblood - they are generally carriage horses - and he tends to look bigger than some horses who are lighter built, but actually higher than him.

Smaller horses are cute.  We have some around here, too - mostly they're trotters or trotter mixes or different, nice grade horses who happen to be smaller, and also some Arabs and Icelandics. I used to lease an adorable grade mare who was also not much larger than 14HH, and my BO has a smallish trotter gelding, who was ought to grow higher, but didn't. 

I've noticed that, compared to other countries where riding is popular, people in Latvia tend to spend much less attention to the breed of the horse and a good grade is just as good as a purebred horse with champion bloodlines. For example, for several horses in my barn the bloodlines are even unknown or just partially known, but they are still awesome horses.

But maybe that's just the result of decades long backyard breeding and poorly financed breeding programs of our national breeds? A large part of the people really tends to be less than educated in the area of horse breeding, conformational pros and cons, horse trading, buying and so on...

Or have I been mistaken and the breed of a horse is not that important in other countries too?


----------



## Tessa7707

Beautiful pictures countryryder! Reminds me of visiting my husbands family in Montana in February. They have 7 morgans and they were perfectly content fluffy furballs in -20 weather with no blanket, barn, anything. I remember being amazed. My prissy California horses would never survive a winter in Montana! Ha!
Right now we have mud, mud... and more mud. The river has reached flood level twice!


----------



## Saranda

Just wanted to share: I am currently working with this gelding - he needs some refreshing in the ground work department. He's 19 or 20, introvert, stubborn as a mule and the dominant "stud" of our herd. He has been pulling sleighs and giving beginner pony rides for years, so he certainly thinks there's no reason to start becoming more responsive NOW, hehe.  Let's see, how it goes. For now I have reasoned with him to walk and trot steadily by my side and stop when I stop with minimal cues, and we're now tuning up basic yielding of fore- and hindquarters as he has a tendency to have "sticky legs". He also has a problem with personal space issues, but actually he's a loveable guy and just needs to see a leader in people - something he had forgotten over time.

Some of you might have seen him before in pictures I've posted:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

He's gorgeous!!! :O Keep us updated on his progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Oooohh, I like the way he looks! He has the type of build that would make him a good vaulting horse! What breed is he? He looks Belgian? or part?


----------



## gypsygirl

he is super duper cute ! you are gonna have fun with him !

gypsy apparently loves to give me heart attacks.... she was dead lame on monday, i figured it was an abscess because she fine was on the weekend. so i just soaked her foot in epsom salts for a few minutes and turned her back out. i come out yesterday, couldnt ride but she seemed totally fine. came out today to ride and she was sound ! 

obviously sound horse = *good thing*, but now i dont know what was going on with her ! she was sore sore on that foot on monday i could barely get her to walk !


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the compliments! His name is Naudinys, a Latvian equivalent for "Coin". He's one of the last Latvian Drafts, a breed on the verge of extinction. His color is very characteristic for his breed, but they also come in others, mainly bay, brown and I've seen a rare dun, too. His back is too long for him to be a vaulting horse - instead, he's a great and steady puller who loves his job. We have another gelding who looks very much like Naudinys, just younger and with a slightly different build - he's a Lithuanian Draft and would actually make a very nice vaulting horse. 

I will be working with him on weekends, so I'll gladly let you know of our progress over time.  He's the first horse after Snickers I will be trying to train alone long-term, not just over shorter periods of time or in separate sessions.


----------



## Saranda

Gypsy, maybe she had a stone or something alike stuck in her hoof?


----------



## Fulford15

Wow he is goregous, looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Annanoel

OKAY, can someone PLEASE send snow this way! It's December 5th and no snow in WISCONSIN. What's wrong here?!


----------



## Fulford15

You can have ALL my snow...:lol: would you like the windchill of -34 too? Please take it, my snow has been here since the beginning of October. I hate Winter already, ugh.


----------



## countryryder

Fulford15 said:


> You can have ALL my snow...:lol: would you like the windchill of -34 too? Please take it, my snow has been here since the beginning of October. I hate Winter already, ugh.



Haha,I hear you! It's already been a long,cold winter.But it's been chinooking the last couple days and has been pushing 0 C,I am tempted to run around in shorts and a t shirt it feels so lovely!


----------



## gypsygirl

Saranda said:


> Gypsy, maybe she had a stone or something alike stuck in her hoof?


she hadnt, it was packed full of dried mud ! i picked them and washed them to check. i could not find anything ! 

i talked to a vet, not my vet, and she said that sometimes if the abscess has opened you cant see it because a small hole in the hoof can close very quickly. so who knows.


----------



## Prinella

We had snow! Seriously it's going to be 38 on Saturday and on Tuesday it SNOWED in high regions. It summer. Supposedly.
Saranda he's gorgeous!


----------



## Saranda

Yeah, gypsy, sometimes abscesses do that. Snickers has had a few minor which make him sore and then erupt in a couple of days, leaving him sound again. None of the minor has left him majorly limp, though.

Thanks, Prinella.  

I visited Snickers yesterday after sunset. We had quite a long walk in hand through our trails - the snowy forest looks fantastic at night!


----------



## gypsygirl

ya it was really weird.
its hard to believe that she could be basically three legged lame [she would hold up her hoof when standing] and then the next day be totally fine.


----------



## Saranda

Has she showed any sypmtoms for bone spavin? It can be very tricky sometimes.

But sometimes horses are just horses and come up with completely mysterious injuries even if wrapped in bubble wrap and supervised 24/7...


----------



## biosword

hey guys, im new to this forum, i am actually engaged to another member on here, but that's a story for another day. ummm we have to find a place to keep her 2 horses while we are deployed to Japan..... any ideas?


----------



## gypsygirl

Saranda said:


> Has she showed any sypmtoms for bone spavin? It can be very tricky sometimes.
> 
> But sometimes horses are just horses and come up with completely mysterious injuries even if wrapped in bubble wrap and supervised 24/7...


nope shes been 100% fine !
must just be on of lifes mysteries... she lives outside on a huge hill so its hard to say what she does all day lol


----------



## Saranda

That's right. As our horses live in huge 24/7 pastures, we really have no say on what they choose to do all day, and recently one of the boarders said - that we can never know, when they have minor colics or similar problems while they are out there. They just might experience it, get over it and meet us, completely unaware of what has happened, healthy again.


----------



## countryryder

Guess who's home from fall pasture!


----------



## Saranda

BEAUTIFUL pictures! 

I posted some of mine in my picture thread, too  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page9/


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Amazing pictures, countryryder!!


----------



## countryryder

Missy gave me a bit of a scare today. Did chores in the morning,all was well.Left for work a few hours later,and as I was driving down the road that runs beside our property,I just happened to glance over at the pasture that the weanlings are in.There at the far end of the field,was Lena,standing over Missy,who was on her back with her back legs up in the air,not moving! I got turned around,tore back to the farm,and went running out to the pasture.My mom and sister noticed something was up,grabbed some lead ropes and came running as well. As I got closer,I saw that Missy was up against the fence,with three legs tangled in the high tensile wire. She must have tried to roll too close to the fence,or something. Amazingly,despite being on her back with her legs trapped,she had not struggled to get up and was quietly laying there with Lena standing guard. She stayed still and let us work over her;managed to get her legs untangled,then got ropes around a front and back leg,rolled her over,and got her up.She was a little stiff and cold from lying in the snow,but amazingly, no cuts or scrapes from the wire. Thank God I had unhooked that section of fence from the electric fencer a few days ago,I don't even want to think about what would have happened if I hadn't.. I lost what was to be my very first horse a number of years ago after he rolled too close to a high tensile wire fence,got his legs trapped,and literally peeled everything down to the bone.He had to be pts.So,needless to say,my heart dropped when I first saw Missy the way she was,but all ended well in this case.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, what a scary situation! I'm so glad that Missy is ok - and what a brave and smart girl she is to handle this situation so well!


----------



## JustImagine

I rode today for the first time in a month (I had a concussion and couldn't ride =[ ) And my pony is lame right now, he has an abscess in his RH but thankfully it started to drain today! So I rode my trainer's Friesian/Morgan mix and he was so much fun; it's so nice to finally be in the saddle again =]


----------



## Saranda

What a cute picture!  Congrats for getting back into the saddle!

I've been playing with the thought of moving to Canada for a while now... It seems utopic, though, as I'm single, with three cats and a horse, my profession not being among the "popular" ones (and caring for horses could still be the only one I'm best at...) and I don't even have an apparent reason to move, as I rather like it here in Latvia. But strangely I have been always fascinated by the mere idea of Canada and I suspect I'd feel at home.

The expenses of moving a horse could be ginormous.


----------



## JustImagine

Thank you =]

Do what feels right to you. Sometimes you just get stuck in a rut and it's nice to have new surroundings and start over, you know? I did the same thing a couple years ago, not as drastic but I moved from Detroit to the country, haha. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Saranda

Ha, maybe I just need to move to the countryside. That's a great thought, by the way. And might be a whole lot easier than the whole immigration process thing.


----------



## chubbypony

Im so jelly of everyone with an indoor. It's raining none stop so no riding for me


----------



## gypsygirl

on the other hand, we HAVE an indoor, but we have to share the indoor. which means riding with some really not nice people who will purposely run into you or get in your way. tonight i rode with 9 other people


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

We have a home!!! :happydance:

Moving in on Christmas Eve. This has been soooooo stressful - both my partner and I had to move out of our current places by the 24th and we kept getting pipped at the post on our rental applications. But an awesome real estate agent helped us find a place just in time, so we'll have somewhere to sleep that isn't the park or (if we'd been lucky) a dingy motel room.

News about Brock - he went for his first trail ride with the lady who leases him on Sunday. He was very well behaved apart from being a bit lazy, and has become best friends with his paddock/trail buddy. The lady loves him to bits which is great, and I know he's in a really good home 

So lots of awesome news!

Regarding indoors - we had one at the stable I boarded at. It was huge but I hated riding in there when it was raining, it would get really crowded (9-12 horses per 60x20 yard area) and most of them would be beginners and therefore understandably not be very good at steering. And then someone practicing their tempi changes would just go across the diagonal right in front of everyone else causing a major kerfuffle. I'd much rather ride in the rain!


----------



## JustImagine

The place that I board at has an indoor, and I usually have it too myself =] Sadly, my pony has been lame for over 3 weeks now so an indoor is doing me no good atm =[


----------



## whiskeynoo

I'd give my big toe to have an indoor arena! and my other big toe for an outside one! the closest i have to an arena is the fields and right now they're far too slippy/muddy/icy to do anything worth while riding wise. If the roads are clear this weekend i'm hoping to take whisks out on a wee 14mile hack. 
*sigh* i miss seeing my ponys everyday


----------



## Saranda

Yay, Evil, I'm happy for you and for Brock! Everything seems to have settled nicely.  

I'd love an indoor, but honestly we're doing quite well without it. I guess I'm just used to it, although the option to hide from the elements and to be able to ride in a lighted indoor arena during winter nights seems very appealing... However, getting one would be an uthopia in my current barn, and I don't want to chage barns - none of those that have an indoor around here offer 24/7 pasturing. I really don't want to stall Snickers, he's doing so well as an outdoor horse. AND HE'S SO FLUFFY!!!


----------



## Saskia

I'd love an indoor - or just a full size arena. 

How has everyone been?

On another note I think I am going to lose my job tomorrow... never lost a job before


----------



## poppy1356

I'm trying to find an indoor to haul to or be able to ride to. Lol yes I would ride to an indoor. I can ride outside but we are so limited because of the snow and ice its mainly a walk and then in the pasture we can get a trot going. But I need to work on Lizzys arena work. Plus an indoor might make her think twice about bolting lol. 

Lizzy goes on stall board now for the winter, so excited. I can finally get good alfalfa hay to feed her at night to help with her weight. Plus she really hates the outside. I turned my barn fearing horse into a stall baby. If it's snowing, windy, raining she will run into her stall. She was stalled last Friday night all the way until Sunday morning and when I went to turn her out on Saturday in the rain for an hour I had to push her out of her stall. She was not happy.

Saskia why do you think you will lose your job?


----------



## FrostedLilly

It was -27 celsius with the wind chill this morning. Now down to -21. I don't know what I'd do if the place I ride at didn't have an indoor, heated arena! I don't mind riding outside in the winter, but not at that temp!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Moved both the boys last week to a show barn my trainer is at. I love it and they love it. I don't think I have ever seen stalls kept so clean.. I love the rings and the people. They are all so nice and welcoming. Cross your fingers I might be going to Thermal with Mitch.


----------



## gypsygirl

i love having the indoor, but gosh its frustrating to have so many people in it ! some days its not even worth riding. 

its funny because sometimes there will be 10 people in there and everything goes just fine, but other days there will be 3 people in there and they cant ride and all and you can barely walk around on the rail.

hope everything is ok saskia, why do you think youre gonna lose your job ??


----------



## Saskia

The only times I have had an indoor arena they taught lessons in it so I couldn't use it much anyway. I don't need it now but i think in winter i might.

Well my manager called me and asked if i had certain qualifications and i said no and it turns out the legistlations says that i need to have it or be studying towards it. They astked if i would study it but i said no - next semester i will be enrolled in a full time uni course that will lead into a Master of Teaching (for high school) and i don't think i can work full time, study full time and then on top study an entirely different course that costs thousands. Its just hard because this close to Christmas I won't be able to find other work for weeks and i'm a bit worried, if they'd actually been upfront at the beginning i could have looked for another job. Anyway.

I can't imagine it snowing places! We're in the summer! Doom, has Melb been hot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

we are supposed to get 16in of snow !! too bad i have finals tomorrow and im gonna have to drive pretty far in it in my POS car !

wow that is pretty crappy ! especially this time of year ! could you convince them to keep you on until you find another job ?

on the plus side at least you arent being fired for something YOU did wrong.


----------



## poppy1356

I have to drive back to the dells on Friday so I'm pretty excited for all your snow. Although I wish it would dump another 17inches here like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Annanoel

Waiting for the snow! Wisconsin has already declared a state of emergency and it's not even snowing. 12" plus we're supposed to get here! I'm happy we have nice comfy stalls for the horses and the attached indoor to ride in. I have to go out after work and get everything ready. 

Not really sure how me being 120lbs and 5' 2" is going to attach the plow to the tractor, hopefully the barn "man" is out to help, lol. Going to bed down the stalls extra deep, get water and hay in so I don't have to venture out. Not only are we supposed to get so much snow, but then 40 MPH plus winds to blow it all around.

With two babies around 8months and my two year old in the front pasture, I think all the horses will be coming in if not tonight tomorrow for sure? What are you all doing to prepare for snow if you've got it coming?


----------



## poppy1356

Two Sundays ago we got 17 inches of snow. It was awesome, love my suv in the snow. Then last weekend it rained  I had my horse in all last weekend, she didn't mind a bit. I personally will have mine turned out for a few hours during big snow storms but that is it. I didn't have stall board two weeks ago so the poor girl had snow balls all over her fur. But from here on out, in she goes during storms.


----------



## Saskia

Snow! That is so exciting. It snowed up here a month or two back. It was very exciting. All these cars and buses abandoned in the middle of the road. Everything white. People just wandering around the streets. 

I live in the Mountains, and I have to go down to go shopping today and I am DREADING it. It's this place called Penrith and its awful. It's going to be so hot and so crowded this close to Christmas. But the feed down there is $19 for a bag of chaff and up here it's $29 :-( And I need to buy boots. 

As far as my job is concerned - its a duty of care thing, as it involves children, so I don't think that will work out. Who knows though. I'm waiting to hear back from my boss. 

And my farrier is hopefully coming today! He has this habit of calling me about two hours before our appointment and saying "I have to do it now" and then if I can't get there pretty much immediately I miss out. Or if I miss the call. Which isn't helpful. I'm on holidays now so its not so bad.. still hope he actually comes when he said he would. Because he is only in my area once every three weeks and I missed the last one because of the time changing.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saskia - I know it's pretty menial but check if the post office has any need for casual staff over Christmas. They get so much mail in! Rates aren't great but better than nothing 

I was in Melbourne last week for work and it was a lovely hot 35C. My boyfriend gets really sick in the heat so I try not to enjoy it too much lol.

ETA:

" It's this place called Penrith and its awful." Bahahahaha!! *nods in complete agreement* Not Australia's greatest destination, eh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

This might sound strange but I've always wanted to work in a post office. As a kid I used to imagine rooms full of letters and little elf-like people sorting them. Sort of a cross between elves, gnomes and dwarves.


----------



## chubbypony

Im sorry about your job situation Saskia. My bf cant find a job right now I just keep telling him to apply apply apply, I know its hard but you'll get one. 

Today I think I had the worse fight with my sister at the barn. Im usually pretty mellow but for the past three years she has ridden her 7yo arab cross twice and got bucked off both times and never works with him other then brushing out and bathing ect. He has decent ground manners but gets away with everything in the saddle. All I was trying to do was explain to her maybe she shouldn't have a horse and I would pay for his training somewhere else ( I dont have time to work with him) then maybe we could lease him out once he is ready. SO at least someone is riding him. Well she just about ate my face off. Saying how dare I decide what to do with HER horse. She only comes to the barn a few days a week and pays nothing to keep him... 
Sorry for the rant
I dont know what to do  He needs to be ridden its neglectful. He is in his prime, very sporty but atm is just a pasture puff WHAT A WASTE ugh  I dont want to take him on because I feel like that is not teaching her anything.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I must say, I disagree with you chubbypony - while you might see your sister's horse as wasted, I'm pretty sure the horse doesn't give a fig if he's not ridden. And it's certainly not neglectful - horses were not made to be ridden, they were made to wander around eating grass. We as humans have just decided to breed them for riding/driving/work but they don't HAVE to do any of those things to remain healthy (so long as their diet suits their workload and metabolism).

You place a certain value on her horse, which involves him being ridden. She places a different value on her horse, which involves doing stuff like brushing and bathing him. The horse has absolutely no interest in either of these and would prefer to be eating, sleeping and hanging out with his buddies.


----------



## chubbypony

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I must say, I disagree with you chubbypony - while you might see your sister's horse as wasted, I'm pretty sure the horse doesn't give a fig if he's not ridden. And it's certainly not neglectful - horses were not made to be ridden, they were made to wander around eating grass. We as humans have just decided to breed them for riding/driving/work but they don't HAVE to do any of those things to remain healthy (so long as their diet suits their workload and metabolism).
> 
> You place a certain value on her horse, which involves him being ridden. She places a different value on her horse, which involves doing stuff like brushing and bathing him. The horse has absolutely no interest in either of these and would prefer to be eating, sleeping and hanging out with his buddies.


I understand and I do agree but as of right now my mother pays for him and if anything were to happen to her or my fathers job he would have to be sold as a horse who bucks every time you get on. I don't think anyone would want a horse like that. His chances of finding a home is slimmer when you cant ride him. 

Lets face it they wouldn't breed so many horses if riding wasn't such a big sport. He was bred to be ridden and Ive seen way to many horses not used for years then the owner wants to find them a home and they need tons of work. 
I agree he likes being a fat horse just chilling in his field but being as the one who pays for his hay, I think he needs a job. XP 

Also I forgot to put she has little interest in him any more. You have to drag her to the barn. I guess because im the one who manly takes care of all of them I see things differently. 

Thanks for the input though, he is happy being fat and lazy


----------



## Tessa7707

Agreed evilhorse! Haha. As long as he's getting enough exercise, he's not being neglected. If he's just sitting in a stall and never getting turned out, that's a different story. If she just wants to brush her pony, let her.  I understand your frustration, but... He's not yours.  and relationships with family are more important.


----------



## chubbypony

Tessa7707 said:


> Agreed evilhorse! Haha. As long as he's getting enough exercise, he's not being neglected. If he's just sitting in a stall and never getting turned out, that's a different story. If she just wants to brush her pony, let her.  I understand your frustration, but... He's not yours.  and relationships with family are more important.


You're right, he is fat though but not to bad. Im going to have a talk with my mom about her paying some type of board.


----------



## Tessa7707

You do make a good point on his sellability (did I just make a word up?) as far as not being ridden. It will be hard to find him a home if you ever need to with the whole bucking business.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

If your mum paid for him then in my book she owns him ;-) I'd go to her and put the case forward rationally. I'm pretty sure a confident and assertive rider will have him going well in no time. Although the horse market is very different over here I had no trouble getting interest in Brock who has a far more deepseated bucking problem (fear response - I fixed the stubborn nappy bucking in no time but he still bucks like crazy when he gets a fright, which thankfully is rare as he's not afraid of much). Just have to flag as being for a confident experienced rider and note that he has bucked in the past.

Neglecting his training is an issue, but not riding him isn't. Your sister is probably feeling conflicted because she has too much horse and feels guilty for not riding him and a "failure" for not being able to handle him but at the same time is too scared to ride him. And sibling interference always gets the hackles up ;-)


----------



## chubbypony

Yeh and I would have no problem riding him (he has huge holes in his training) but I dont want to put a ton of time in to him that will just be wasted. 

He does it just to get his rider off. I've gotten on him in the round pen a few times and rode with just a rope halter to make sure it wasn't a bit or saddle thing. He tried it once we got in a trot but once he figured I wasn't coming off he stopped. The last time I rode him was about two years ago. We rode together last year on a trail and he bucked her off then ran to the field to eat grass. 
I think she is a good rider but has given up on him and riding. She really isnt in to it that much any more. 

Oh well Ill talk to my mom about it see what she thinks. 

In the market right now he would be free to a good home just so he wouldnt end up in a meat truck. The horse market for a buyer is great here you can find a dead broke horse for under 3000. I hope we would never have to sell him but you never know and I want the best for his future. 

On another note who all has holiday parties 
I was invited to three new year parties :/ I dont think I can visit all three in one night.


----------



## Tessa7707

I actually don't have any holiday parties this year. Going down to southern CA for Christmas with the inlaws. Bleh on both So. Cal and inlaws. haha.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yikes for all of you Wisconsin folk and the massive amounts of snow! That should make driving fun. We don't get a ton of snow here in Alberta, at least in comparison with other parts of the country. It just gets so dang cold here! The long-term weather forecast is showing -31 C for Christmas Day! :shock: I think I will be making a warm bran mash as a Christmas Present for my mare and my sister's mare. 

Chubby Pony, I can kind of see where both you and your sister are coming from. My sister and I each have a horse out at my parents' farm, which is about an hour from where we live. Neither one of us really has the time to go out and ride all that much and with my student's budget and my sister with two growing boys enrolled in all kinds of sports, neither one of us can afford to contribute much to their care. 

I've actually talked it over with my mom and she has said she really enjoys having them around and doesn't mind footing the bill for them even though she doesn't ride. She has actually told me that many people have pets and her two pets just happen to be 1000+ lbs. They are in good condition, receive their regular worming, shots, farrier, etc. and my dad always makes sure my sister's 28 year old mare gets special feed to supplement in her diet. To be honest, as empty nesters, I think they still like to have that little reminder of us kids around! 

I definitely agree that you should talk it over with your mom and see what her take is on it, but be mindful to tread lightly. If your sister thinks that you are trying to influence your mom to stop paying board (not saying that is what you're doing, but it may be interpreted that way), you could start an all-out world war III in your family, which is never fun. If your mom's happy paying, then I think it is best to let sleeping dogs lie. However, I think if you are contributing something, it is not unfair to ask your sister to put in her fair share of the work or money. Best of luck with that. Family matters can be difficult. 

Tessa, I'm a little jealous that you will be in CA. I've been a few times, to both northern and southern Cali and absolutely love it there! I thought Canadians were friendly until I went down there! Although, being with the inlaws may be less fun.


----------



## Annanoel

WOW, getting to work was a nightmare and it's only going to get worse! Battoned down the hatches for the horses last night. Lots of bedding, extra water and stall toys for the babies. They came in this morning and will probably be in the next two days. 40-50 MPH winds and expected to snow till Friday afternoon. 

I get stuck with my lovely office view and HF luckily till 5 o' clock. I'm in customer service and our guests are in Florida and Cali so no snow there!


----------



## poppy1356

Where's my snow?!?! This is unfair lol. My girl is in her stall all day though and we aren't supposed to get much more than an inch but it was icy before the snow and it's windy.


----------



## Tessa7707

I live in Northern Cali. I lived in southern cali for a long time while my husband was in the Marine Corps and I actually didn't care for it much.  It was way too crowded for me. I live in Northern Ca, I grew up here and I absolutely love it. It rains a lot but that lends to a gorgeous landscape of green grass meeting the redwoods meeting the beach.


----------



## gypsygirl

we already have a foot and its till going strong ! luckily my friend has 4wd so we made it out to the barn early. wont be able to get back later though, its so hilly around here, we barely made it the first time. horses were soaked through their blankets, they will just have to survive until tomorrow.


----------



## chubbypony

Ill trade the rain we are getting for some snow.. 

I had a talk with my mom about it and she said she has to come out at least three days a week to help take care of all the horses since she doesn't pay anything.(she does most weeks) My mom also spoke to her about leasing him out to a lady who wanted to event him and she said no once again. My mom is frustrated about it but feels its pointless I guess, since she only enforces coming when she really needs her help.

Ohh well I think I lost to many hairs over nothing. Im going to try to work with Leroy(sisters horse) instead of riding my 18 y/o arab/andy cross Comet. I could leave Comet in a field and get on a few months later and it would be the same horse  Since my time is limited with riding 4 horses twice a week, college, and working full time. Ohh if there were only more hours in the day.


----------



## Annanoel

Really thinking today.  My boy Charlie is retired at my uncles and I miss him like crazy. We'd always play in the snow and I'd build igloos for him! Yes I am an adult and still build snow forts for my HORSE, lol. He's three hours away and still mine. I know he obviously doesn't feel like I do and he's happy being a horse and not fretting. He was horribly abused, and I don't mean the one's claiming "abuse." It was BAD and makes me sick to even talk about it. He deserves to be a horse now, he's only 13 and we had good and bad days. Just miss my Charlie boy, sorry all for the sob story..

Gypsy- We're at about a foot or more here too, waiting till five my dad has insisted he pick me up in his truck then he's going to drop me at the barn. I'm his "little girl" and he won't have it any other way, lol. 

Chubby- I love your avatar and I do wish there was more time in the day. After working and class work I feel like I'm running low on horse time. ):


----------



## chubbypony

Annanoel- you have a beautiful horse, what breed is he?

I have a retired 4 y/o TWH I already set up where she will go if I can no longer take care of her. Its awesome your boy has a forever loving home that understands him <3


----------



## Saranda

We have snow over our heads now, and it continues snowing. Will have a white Yule this year!  And the horses are extatic, they keep playing in the snow all the time and have grown thick and fluffy coats that are even warmer when they get snow blanketed over their backsides during snowstorms. None of them has even thought of using the shelters yet!


----------



## Saskia

Send your snow our way! 

The farrier actually came yesterday!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

*sigh* Just as things were going well in my life...

Brock decided to buck off the lady who leases him and be a general jerk. She feels she's not dominant enough to deal with him, which I totally understand. She has decided she will have to stick with just her other horse (who is not an easy one as it is but still not on Brock's level) but is happy to keep him at hers for the time being and help me find him a new home.

On top of that my job security has gone out the window thanks to office politics so I'm likely going to be job hunting over the next few months. If things were more stable I'd have Brock shipped to Victoria and keep him but I'm just not in the position where I have guaranteed future income. I'm getting myself registered as a sole trader asap and doing little things like printing business cards, so I can start my own consultancy if I have to (thankfully the work I do is in high demand by a wide range of organisations, and I do have solid professional networks).

But not what I needed just after I'd recovered from the stress of finding a house - I'm not supposed to get stressed, it makes me ill (mentally and physically) so hopefully these things will be resolved quickly. But a stress free Christmas would have been nice...


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully things start to look up for you. Sending de-stressing vibes your way!


----------



## JustImagine

I took this picture of my pony today...and I just had to turn it in to a meme, haha.


----------



## Saranda

The snow is now at some places deeper than a horse's knee. I went on a bareback trail ride today with Snickers and one of my barnmates/her horse, and it was fantastic! I love being able to canter bareback on trails through snow with just a halter and loose reins.


----------



## gypsygirl

i am extremely upset today =[ gypsy was tied is the barn on a long rope to eat hay. i do this fairly often with her and dont worry about it because she has a breakaway halter and all the crossties are tied with twine. she got caught up and fell on the concrete floor and couldnt get up. she was thrashing around really badly on the ground and was down for about a minute. for some reason the twine AND her breakaway halter did not break ! she is very sore and sad, she was also scared to go down to that part of the barn after this.

i feel terrible about it because i know in general it is bad to tie them on a long rope like that. but i do it often, and usually if she steps on it or pulls too hard it just breaks. i really dont understand why the twine didnt break. i feel like a caused this to my baby =[

i lunged her and she looked super super sore but not really lame, maybe a little on the LF. i gave her 2 grams of bute and im hoping she feels better tomorrow and doesnt hate me forever. i will never forgive myself if shes badly hurt =[


----------



## Saranda

Accidents do happen, especially with such large and flighty animals as horses are. You will probably tie her in a shorter rope after this scare, but we can never be prepared enough or sure enough to know that everything is going to go as planned. Get well soon, Gypsy! I bet she'll be ok in no time.  

I remembered how scared I was when I free lunged Snickers last winter in a large outdoor arena, he got excited, bucked and went into a gallop at the same time, slipped, fell and slid on his side for a good couple of more of meters. He then lied there, shocked, and didn't get up until I ran to him to see if there are any injuries. Luckily, there were none, he was completely ok, just a little sore, but boy I got scared when I saw him not getting up for those seconds! I have been much more careful about checking the footing of an arena before free lunging him...


----------



## gypsygirl

wow i bet you were really worried !

im not sure if im gonna tie her like that again or not, probably not for awhile, but regularly the twine will just break if she reaches for food out of reach, so its never even been close to an issue before. i found out after that someone had braided the twine to make it look nice and thats probably why it didnt break. i was going to call the halter company that the halter is from, because it is a breakaway halter and her whole weight was on it and it didnt break.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I'd call the halter company definitely - what a scare! I always check twine before I tie - there's a thicker sort (about twice the thickness of normal twine) that's sometimes used and it just doesn't break. Brock practically brought down the stable wall before I managed to unclip him - and he was tied short, he got his nose under the rope, panicked and went up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

thats the hard part of boarding, i put those ties up again last week and someone decided to mess with it. =/ gypsy ties great, she just happened to panic this one time =[

its crazy how strong they are.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I know - that's nylon for you! Amazing strength at a sufficient ply. I always use a cotton lead because if the twine doesn't go it will. I've replaced a few with Brock but it's better than him being injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

We also use a bunch of baling twine loops at our tying post after a horse got scared and reared while tied to the post itself. There were no injuries and the horse calmed down, but it's now strict rule to tie only by the twines. Luckily, normally our horses stand perfectly, so we haven't tested the breaking qualities of these twines. 

On a side note, I went for a little trail ride today, and boy Snickers was spunky! We walked a lot and trotted a bit through deep snow to work on his muscling, and then went trotting and cantering down flatter trails, and he persisted that he NEEDS to canter even when the horse in front of him was trotting at a normal speed, and when I cued him for a canter at last, he threw a happy buck and suggested that we should now canter at least to the Moon, if not even farther away.  And I was amazed, how he always does this - if we canter in trails bareback, like we did yesterday, he never throws his joybucks, he does those only when saddled (saddle fits perfectly, has been checked by two fitters) as if caring for me when I could be unseated more easily.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. It went down to -34C at my parents' place on Christmas Eve, so I brought the two lovely ladies into the barn for the night. I brought them each a warm bran mash on Christmas morning and my mare turned her nose up and wouldn't touch it. Talk about ungrateful! My sister's mare, Tikki, gladly wolfed down every last bit of both of their portions. It seemed kind of fitting that a 28 year old mare would like bran.

I let them both out for the day and brought them in again last night. I noticed Lilly was favoring her LF. It had giant balls of ice in it, so I picked it out. There was no sign of heat or swelling and she was slightly sore around her frog area. I'm hoping that she just stepped on some hard or sharpish ice. This morning, she was much better and seemed to be able to walk relatively normal. My dad has still said he's going to keep an eye on her. They are both due for a farrier, so he's going to see if he can get ours out this week. If she gets worse, he'll call the vet. :-? 

Gypsygirl, sorry to hear what happened to your horse; that must have been scary! I hope all goes well for you two!


----------



## Saranda

I hope everyone had a bright Christmas, too! We're having higher temperatures now - it is even +3-+6C now, and all the snow is melting! Nooo!

Gypsygirl, how is Gypsy feeling?

I wanted to share something I'm very happy with. Yesterday I visited Snickers and from the moment I let him out of the winter paddock, to the moment I let him back in, we did all at liberty! I had put the halter on him and tied the lead rope around his neck, but all I had to do was to touch the halter with my fingertips a couple of times to get his attention back while grazing in the forest, and I used the rope once when I decided that I want to play the circling game a little bit. We went out in the trails, to a creek to have a drink and later farther away to a forest meadow, where he expressed lots of playfulness, so we practiced on our sidepassing, backing up, Spanish walk, stretch, lying down, rearing and trotting by my side. All this time he was nickering sweetly and all his attention was completely on me - it really felt like a Christmas present from him, and it seemed so light and natural to be with a horse in this way - with no need for ropes to keep him at my side.  He then licked and chewed all the way home and didn't want me to leave at all, walking along the fencing and calling out for me. I love my wonderful boy.


----------



## Saskia

It rained all Christmas here... which was really weird. Normally its swimming and BBQ weather. Christmas was a bit of drama...

I got a saddle in the post on the 24th (just before the public hollies)! But it didn't fit. 

I am so over saddles right now. I just want one that is safe and fits. My dressage is alright but doesn't fit perfectly and I feel like i'm always about to topple out, but I am having so much difficulty finding a stock saddle. I can't believe all the trouble. You'd think there would be something out there.


----------



## gypsygirl

thats awesome saranda !!

i hate saddle fitting too !!

gypsy is improving, i think im gonna get on her today and do a light, mostly walk and a little trotting ride. ive been hand walking her and lunging a bit and she is looking better every day. shes still on a gram of bute once a day because she seems sore. shes the sort of horse that really needs to be ridden at least 6 days a week, so this is torture for her ! she is so good at ground work, but she really just loves to ride. 

her gaits look sound but a bit sore. she tracks up well at walk and trot but her trot isnt as floaty as usual. her canter looks ok except she always wants to carry her hips to the inside slightly, but less and less every day. the chiro is coming out for her next wed. of course shes out of town now and that was the earliest date she could make it !


----------



## Annanoel

Wow, scary stories guys! Hopefully I don't have to deal with anything like that soon, but you never know. Glad they're all okay! We've been breaking up ice here in the pastures as soon as we find it and spreading sand in other areas to help for grip.

Chubbypony- He's an arabian, snorting, floaty trot, attitude and all. :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl

cute photo !!

i rode gypsy today and she was sound =D could not be happier !!


----------



## Saranda

Cute horse!

I'm a bit stressed - the barn is having an "open doors" day tomorrow and I'll be helping to host it, with meeting any visitors and answering to their questions. Let's hope it goes well.

On a side note, I'm struggling with the thought that I want a second horse. It's not something I'll be able to do soon, though, because of the expenses and the time needed for the second one, keeping in mind that I would want a greenbroke or an untrained horse. I'd also love to get a Welsh sec.D cob, but I'd have to import one from the UK, which makes the possible expenses HUGE.


----------



## Annanoel

Gypsy- That's great news! I'm glad she's doing better.

Saranda- Two horses is fun BUT tough. At least in my mind I felt so guilty when I first got my 2nd horse Walker. I felt like I couldn't spend time with each, the whole nine yards. Then I realized they obviously don't think like we do and they're just happy to be a horse. Now that I'm over the whole feeling bad and guilty thing...it's a blast. It's also good because Waker my QH is slower even at two. My arab is fiery and fast at 11, so it's nice to have a change! I love both of them and now at this point couldn't part with either for any sum of money. They have different personalities and it's so much fun to interact with both. Good luck in your search it's addicting!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks! I'm just toying with the idea for now, going through horse sales ads and daydreaming about all the different horses and how fun it would be to train somebody that is completely different compared to Snickers. I'd definitely want a gelding, and I'd look for an energetic, intelligent character with lots of go and possibly a jumping prospect. I'm still a new horse owner, but I have managed to work with Snickers and help him into becoming a very nice and reliable horse from a stubborn, greenbroke youngster, so I hope I'd be able to cope with a second one that fits within the character I'd be looking for - with professional help when needed, of course.


----------



## JustImagine

It's always fun to push your limits and see how you can do. It's one thing to train yourself, but something completely different to train yourself AND the horse =] My pony rode western before I bought him to turn him into my little hunter/jumper. I was looking for something fully trained in w/t/c that I could just train to jump. I worked with a couple trainers at the same barn for a few months, and we trained him to jump. My mom got a new trainer, and I did a lesson with her. I told her about my problems with getting my pony to slow down while jumping a course and she told me that it's because he has no mouth contact. Needless to say, she's my new trainer now and we've stopped jumping for now to work on mouth contact =] It's tedious, but it's nice to go this in-depth with training and learn this.


----------



## chubbypony

What a cute arab. 

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas, I see some of you got some fun weather. 
Ohh and a happy New Year. 

We had a terrible icy snow and my bf and I got in a car crash due to the icy streets. We flipped right in to a tree after we hit a patch of ice. His first accident and I feel terrible it happened in his dads car. On a good note we are both fine.  

I decided to take Arwin my GV/Paintxdraft. for a nice snow ride, it was awesome. I for got how much she loves the snow.


----------



## chubbypony

My horse likes eating snow  even though she has heated water buckets


----------



## JustImagine

It was my first white Christmas in a few years =] It's been snowing every other day for the past 2 weeks!
That is so scary, I'm glad you're both okay. I hate driving in snowy/icy weather.
Arwin is too cute. I love how fuzzy she is, haha.


----------



## LadyFire

Hello, Im very new here, like today new here, Ive been reading a while, and dont have many friends that are into horses.... I just really wanted to share a story with some people who would like it and care. 

For my 11th birthday I got my Heart Horse, literally, emotionally, and in every way. My family and I had been out to eat, and my mom had told me that my present was at home outside. I figured it was a bike, or something like it. Nope, it was dark outside so I couldnt see him well, and my mom said not to bother him yet anyway. She went on to explain that they got him off a man who had him tied to a tree for a long time. I stood at the fence and watched him quietly untill the cold drove me inside. All I could tell was that he was light colored, not good! The next morning I was outside. He was skinny, and white. BUT spotted! He was covered in a mix of black and brown spots about the size of the bottom of a coffee cup. He had the brightest blue eyes that I had ever seen, and the strangest marking on his hip. He had a perfect brown heart on his left hip, amazing. I HAD to sit on him, mom told me he was broke so up I went. I never did put a saddle on him but this little angel named Geronimo was perfect. He walked, and trotted down our uneven rocky road, and never hesitated at anything. He knew my voice and would come to me, and strangest of all, he was blind. I do not know if he is still alive, he was around 12-13 at the time, and Im 20 now. We had to give him up, to a friend who had a little girl and no big horses, as ours were always picking on him. I know he was loved at least while he was with me and with her. I would trade every horse I have ever had to have my baby back....


----------



## JustImagine

Welcome LadyFire =]
Geronimo sounds like he was an amazing horse; he sounds beautiful, too! It is always the greatest feeling when your horse recognizes your voice and comes to you. That is amazing that he was blind and trusted you enough to ride him and everything. It seems like he was very gifted, and your most treasured memories were with this horse; your soulmate. Thank you for sharing that =]


----------



## LadyFire

Thanks JustImagine, Im actually crying lol I miss him badly, but he was my best friend... I wish I had pictures of him, he was stunning...


----------



## JustImagine

Omg, I can imagine! I would love to see what Geronimo looked like. Do you have any other horses right now? I know what it's like to have that best friend. Image (my arab) is my soulmate, and I couldn't imagine life without him. I used to ride an Anglo-Arab, her name was Auggie, and she was the horse that really got me into Arabs. Sadly, she died of stomach cancer a year ago, but she was just the sweetest and such a looker.


----------



## LadyFire

I have 3 a 22+ Morgan draft Gelding Sam, 18-19yr old QH/TWH Gelding Kinder, and my Registered TWH Gelding Tucker, not big on his gait though lol Im not sure how to attach immages but they are in my album.


----------



## JustImagine

Aww, I just went and looked at the pictures and they are all so cute! I especially love Tucker's face =]


----------



## LadyFire

He is a silly boy, only 15 hh and thinks he is a lap dog, I'll upload a picture of him trying to take the camera when my friend was riding him (her second time on a horse)


----------



## LadyFire

Your Arab is beautiful by the way! I was lucky enough to ride one for a year during lessons it was amazing.


----------



## JustImagine

Haha! TWH have quite the personality; I can't wait to see that picture. My mom has 2 TWH and they are quite the characters.
And thank you! He's my baby =] I swear he's just here for my amusement sometimes. I can never get mad at him for anything because he's always doing things to make me laugh.


----------



## LadyFire

Thats how I feel about my Tucker lol I keep thinking I want to sell him, for a non gaited horse but then he does something silly and loveable! I really think he will be here untill he dies lol


----------



## TheLauren

Welcome to the forum, ladyfire. That was a really touching story about you and Geronimo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Sorry to digress from the direction of this thread for a moment, but my dad called and Lilly is no longer limping! :happydance: I suspected she had gotten a sharp piece of snow or ice impacted in her hoof and it seems maybe I was right. The farrier is coming out on Friday, so we'll know for sure if anything else shows up, but things are looking good. I took a picture a few weeks ago of her playing with my parents' dog. He's a tiny havanese/norwich cross and you would think an unlikely playmate, but those two have been thick as thieves since they were both babies. 

LadyFire, welcome to the forum! I read your story about Geronimo and was very touched. You have to give credit to those horses who have been mistreated and still somehow find a way to trust.


----------



## chubbypony

Any New Year resolutions?


----------



## JustImagine

My new years resolution is to not do anything silly on a horse this year ;] Like jumping bridle-less and bareback without a helmet. Haha. But I have to say I don't exactly foresee that happening ;]
How about you, chubbypony?


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

im shelbi 22 from midwest nebraska


----------



## JustImagine

Welcome Shelbi =] I love your Avatar picture of your horse; he is so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

JustImagine said:


> Welcome Shelbi =] I love your Avatar picture of your horse; he is so cute and fuzzy!


thank you lol hes my whooly mammoth this winter lol!!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

id have to say about the same, not to have any big accidents on a horse in 2013. this year was a doozy for me!


----------



## JustImagine

Haha! I love fuzzy ponies. They're so soft =D
And I know what you mean; I've had one concussion too many this year.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

JustImagine said:


> Haha! I love fuzzy ponies. They're so soft =D
> And I know what you mean; I've had one concussion too many this year.


 
yeah i had like a whole month of being bucked off for awhile, different horses but sheesh it was a bad luck streak! i broke my wrist one day, got it casted, rode the next day and ended up in the ambulance and stuck in a hospital for a week! i had to be in a wheel chair for about the next week or so then a walker for about two weeks, it was just a big mess lol so i pray i dont do that again lol !!


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

LadyFire said:


> Hello, Im very new here, like today new here, Ive been reading a while, and dont have many friends that are into horses.... I just really wanted to share a story with some people who would like it and care.
> 
> For my 11th birthday I got my Heart Horse, literally, emotionally, and in every way. My family and I had been out to eat, and my mom had told me that my present was at home outside. I figured it was a bike, or something like it. Nope, it was dark outside so I couldnt see him well, and my mom said not to bother him yet anyway. She went on to explain that they got him off a man who had him tied to a tree for a long time. I stood at the fence and watched him quietly untill the cold drove me inside. All I could tell was that he was light colored, not good! The next morning I was outside. He was skinny, and white. BUT spotted! He was covered in a mix of black and brown spots about the size of the bottom of a coffee cup. He had the brightest blue eyes that I had ever seen, and the strangest marking on his hip. He had a perfect brown heart on his left hip, amazing. I HAD to sit on him, mom told me he was broke so up I went. I never did put a saddle on him but this little angel named Geronimo was perfect. He walked, and trotted down our uneven rocky road, and never hesitated at anything. He knew my voice and would come to me, and strangest of all, he was blind. I do not know if he is still alive, he was around 12-13 at the time, and Im 20 now. We had to give him up, to a friend who had a little girl and no big horses, as ours were always picking on him. I know he was loved at least while he was with me and with her. I would trade every horse I have ever had to have my baby back....


we had a really sweet thoroughbred, biggest baby eyes you ever seen, sweetest guy ever though BIG he was like 17hh. he had a neck injury before we had him, and when i went away to the military my dad had sold him to a little girl for 4h, who ended up selling him i guess. breaks my heart, wondering where he is and if he is okay and being treated well especially since he had an injury... gah, sad day. i always say if i found where he went id scoop him up in a heart beat and make sure he was ok lol


----------



## JustImagine

Ohh my goodness! That does not sound fun D=
I was in the ER overnight after my concussion and couldn't go to work for a week because I couldn't stop vomiting, and I couldn't even turn my head to the left without getting double vision and spinning. That is the last time I ever ride without a helmt. My horse is smarter than I am, haha.


----------



## LadyFire

Yeah, I wish I could get my boy back, we have a place we could keep him now, where he would be safe, and lots of smooth trails we could ride on... *sigh* We have 3 now and I think my husband would flip if I brought another home lol


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

JustImagine said:


> Ohh my goodness! That does not sound fun D=
> I was in the ER overnight after my concussion and couldn't go to work for a week because I couldn't stop vomiting, and I couldn't even turn my head to the left without getting double vision and spinning. That is the last time I ever ride without a helmt. My horse is smarter than I am, haha.


oh the things we go through to ride lol.. i ride western and dont wear a helmet unless im going to a new area or on a new horse or something... probably should, but where im from you just dont lol


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

yeah right now i have 2, but our mare is pregnant. so we will have a foal in march-april. cant decide whether to keep him or not, if it has a sweet temperment like the mother ill probably keep it lol we shall see..


----------



## JustImagine

LadyFire, you must be busy with that many horses! My 1 keeps me plenty busy as is, haha =]
AlottaBitCountry that is so exciting! You definitely will have to post baby pictures ;]


----------



## LadyFire

lol Ive had my share of interesting falls this past year... First was all my fault, and I know it... Me and Tucker were crossing the hard top road (WAY out in no where) and he had been over it before, but I guess forgot that there was a three to four inch drop and just walked off the edge... I was in a hurry and in a bad mood, my then boyfriend was out of state and I missed him... All of which never ends well... I also ride western, and did not get the girth tight... Well Tuck went down on his knees (not a scratch) and popped up like he had been shot.. Saddle went to the side and somehow I was on his neck with a foot stuck... Not knowing that, trying to stop my madly (slowly) galloping (half cantering) wild stallion (Very tame angel like gelding) I ended up on the ground, he cracked my helmet with a foot (not his fault, I fell under him and thankfully had it that day) and my elbow was cracked (refused to see a doc). He came back and looked at me like, "mom, what the heck are you doing THERE?" He sniffed me and nudged my profusely bleeding arm, "Opps, I dropped you didnt I?" I was fine, he was confused as heck, and now I triple check my girths....


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

haha lady thats not funny, but my steel boy does that all the time. well not all the time, the handful of times i had an accident on him this year, he stops and stands there wide eyed like "what just happened" lol and when i go to catch him and get back on, he just keeps standing there like confused its funny, kinda cute. lol 

one of the times, he just was walking off through the pasture wide eyed real slow looking around like, what, just, went, down lol i caught up though and rescued his confused little butt and we rode home lol


----------



## LadyFire

It was only funny because it was all ok, I was too shaken (literally) to hop back on, so we walked home and tried again later which went much better. lol


----------



## JustImagine

Ohh goodness! I've had my fair share of slipping saddles, haha.
The first time I fell off Imagine was when I was galloping him bareback, and he's not by any means a bucker, but he let out the tiniest little happy buck and it was enough to unseat me. He just stopped and stood there staring at me. You know that look your horses give you when they thought everyone was having a great time, and then you end up on the ground? Yeah, that look. Hahaha.


----------



## chubbypony

JustImagine said:


> Ohh my goodness! That does not sound fun D=
> I was in the ER overnight after my concussion and couldn't go to work for a week because I couldn't stop vomiting, and I couldn't even turn my head to the left without getting double vision and spinning. That is the last time I ever ride without a helmt. My horse is smarter than I am, haha.


Reminds me of mine. I have had 2 in the past year. One on my moms horse who flipped out for no reason and I got my foot stuck in the stirrup and was drug around the round pen. I didnt know I hit my head hard and got back on him and rode for a hour. When I got home I found a nice open gash in my head. Last time I dont wear a helmet on Chewy. 
My first one was bad with a lot of memory loss and could not function properly on my left side. I had a steel door hit me in the corner of my head at work. I refused to go to the doctors at first but then walked in to several doors and didnt wake up the next morning so my mom took me to the ER. 
They are not something to mess around with.


----------



## Saranda

Snickers tried out a trick today - how would it go if he'd tried rearing instead of backing up (from ground), and the rear was MASSIVE. I had expected that, though, he always finds a way to test me, so we had a lesson about personal space and listening to my cues today. Went well and in the end of the day he was again very willing and calm.  But he has taught me more than other horses, how they can think over things for a long time, find a weak spot in the handlers' way of communicating and then playing on the right spots, just to check the reaction and their hierarchy. It could go rough and dirty today, and I feel proud of myself that it didn't. A year ago, I would have panicked in this situation.


----------



## WIRider

Hello all. Sorry I haven't been around for like forever. Work has been ridiculous. Which also means that training Mellzy got pushed back a little. Back into it though, ready to put a saddle on here. Hoping to be riding her before spring comes along. Just to keep you all happy, here is a picture of her. She was mad at me cause I took her away from hay to work her.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha that is the mare face. They give such adoring looks don't they? Lol


----------



## JustImagine

Ohh the mare face...


----------



## poppy1356

Oh that is priceless, love it.


----------



## JustImagine

Haha, they are so sassy sometimes.


----------



## existentialpony

JustImagine, I laughed out loud when I saw that picture-- that one is a keeper! haha!

Posting because I'm a twenty-something and I'm cranky... after visiting family for the holidays and taking care of my mom (I never get to these days, so why not!), who was sick with a head cold/cough for a few days, I now have it.  For the weekend I was able to fight through the morning and be fine enough to go to the barn in the afternoon, but today it kicked my butt and I've been couch-bound and horseless. Blargh. Crankycranky. My gelding really could have used some extra work today, too...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I am joining in late but...
I am Lydia, 20, live in Southern Saskatchewan Canada. I have one horse, Coyote, a 12 year old black gelding. He is currently boarded on my parent's place which happens to be 3 1/2 hours away from where I live. I hope to be able to work something out this next fall or winter so I can move him closer. This summer I head out to the North Okanogan valley in B.C. for an internship with a farm that raises and endurance races Akhal-Tekes. I have owned a few horses (10), from the newborn stage to having bought 'turn around horses' (buy, put miles on and sell). I can break a horse but not sure where to go from there. 
As an example, my boy Coyote, can walk down the road (he is a bit herd bound), by himself, (I went on 10 mile ride by myself a lot), but I have no idea of how to train him for softening his head and body, or going into a specific discipline. So I am really hoping that I get to learn a lot out in B.C. They use Paul Defresnce's (sp?) training methods. Has anyone ever heard of him, or know much about him? Also if you can share anything you know about Akhal-Tekes and endurance racing I would be grateful. 
I have ridden/worked with, Belgian/QHs, Percheron/paint, APHA, AQHA, Arabian/QH (best horse I ever owned!), Saddlebred/X, Fjord, and TBs. 
I like the light desert horses and the heavy drafts... don't really care for the common QH's, Paints, and Appys.. No offence to anybody who loves those, because I did own (and adored) a little QH stud who was sweet heart. I just prefer the rare/less common breeds.  

Anything else about me... I play and teach guitar. Love pretty much all music! And I would really like to get into three day eventing. 
So for the rambling.


----------



## WIRider

Galloping Guitarist, I'm in pretty much the same position you are. I can get a horse broke and rideable, but beyond that, i'm kind of lost. I grew up raising haflingers, so I'd get them broke to ride and used to being handled and then they'd go to an Amish friend of the family for a month to learn the world of harness and pulling. Never really had to learn any specific disciplines. Luckily, the barn where I board my horse has a few good trainers ranging from dressage and jumping to roping and contesting. 

As for Paul Defresnce's training methods, I've never heard of him. You'll have to let us (or at least me) know what you think. I'm always interested to get information on different training techniques. I've looked into a lot of different ones, especially when I started working with the TB mare I have. She has a different mind than any other horse I've worked with, so I needed to find a different approach. I hope you can work something out to bring your horse closer to you. It sucks being hours away from your horse(s). When I moved to Wisconsin, it put me 7 hours away from parent's place.


----------



## poppy1356

I don't have any good ones of Lizzy's mare face right now but I do have some pictures from our warming trend we have going on. It was in the 20s this past weekend so we headed out riding. Saturday was just an arena day then on Sunday we went galloping down the snowmobile trails. Lots of fun and the horses loved it. And they don't give a hoot about the snowmobiles, think we scared them more than they scared us lol. And it's in the 30s all this week, yay. But next week is supposed to get to -20 without the windchill, icky, Lizzy will be stalled for most of the week then so need to get out riding this week.


----------



## WIRider

Poppy, are you wearing a snowmobile suit? We've got a warm week this week too. Calling for mid 30's all week. Too bad It's dark and cold by the time I can make it out to the barn. Also, I'm a little jealous of the size of stalls you have there. There are only two stalls that size in our barn, both occupied by Fresians.


----------



## poppy1356

Lol the top half is a snowmobile suit. I was wearing my winter breeches it was so warm otherwise yes I wear a complete snowmobile suit. The carharts are great when it's warmer but when it's super cold they get too stiff and when hauling water they tend to freeze instantly if you get them wet. 

I have about 45 min to tack up and ride before it's to dark to see so I have to move fast lol. Our stalls are 12x14 and I love them. I don't feel so bad leaving her in all day and night when it's crappy out since she has plenty of room. I turned my barn fearing horse into a stall baby. She will not go outside if it is too cold, snowing or raining. She is much to content to stay warm and munch on hay all day. 

You getting a snow storm this weekend too? I'm hoping for at least a foot.


----------



## WIRider

I haven't heard anything about a snow storm here. How much snow have you gotten so far? I think Mellzy's stall is 10x10, but that's just a guess. Your horse's stall is almost as big as my dorm room was in college. And no matter how big the stall, Mellzy much prefers being outside. I was a little worried how she'd do in the winter. Everyone told me that TB's are hard keepers and that I should get her a really heavy blanket. Unfortunately, I had some unexpected expenses and couldn't get her one. Turned out to be ok though, she actually grows a really good winter coat. Once my wife starts showing her we'll still get her a blanket so we don't have to deal with the shedding in the spring. If it were up to her, she'd spend all day every day out in the snow. First thing she did after the first snow was run out and roll in it.


----------



## poppy1356

They haven't decided how much snow yet. Somewhere between flurries and a very significant amount lol. We had a nice snow storm of 17 inches back in the beginning of Dec but rain and such has taken most away now 

Lizzy loves rolling in snow but beyond that she could do without lol. She has a 400g fill blanket for when it's below 20 plus 4 other blankets for the different temps. She is just barely clipped, just a bit on the belly and chest then a little on the flank area. But be aware a blanket does nothing to the coat except flatten it so a blanket will not prevent it from growing to it's full potential nor will it stop shedding, that is still a nightmare lol. You would need to clip then blanket if you show really early spring or in the winter.


----------



## WIRider

Thanks for the tip. I was told that a heavy blanket would keep them from growing as thick of a coat. The whole blanket thing is a new concept to me. Not something you really deal with raising draft horses in Indiana. Personally I like my horses fuzzy in the winter.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha Lizzy has been blanketed since the temps dipped below 50 so early September, she is too much of a princess. Her coat is at least 2 inches long all over. Clipping a month ago was a nightmare and it got everywhere, even in my ears lol. Her 400g blanket is as heavy as I've ever seen them make. She has a fleece cooler, a rain sheet, a medium (150g), a heavy (300g) and her heavy heavy (400g). If you blanket you have to have extras and different weights. They must be monitored everyday for changing temps and to find the right blanket for the temp for your particular horse. Smartpak has a chart but my horse doesn't fit within that chart so it's all individual. You need spares incase they rip one as once they are kept blanekted you need to continue. If they are trace clipped or body clipped they might need layers to maintain correct warmth.

To keep them from growing a coat you keep them under lights 24/7 as the coat grows by the light of day.


----------



## WIRider

I thought they went up to 400, but I could be mistaken. Thanks for all the info. I hadn't really looked into it much since I wasn't terribly worried once she grew out a good coat.


----------



## poppy1356

It's a pain and if your horse is good without a blanket I wouldn't do it but Lizzy won't hold weight without one so I don't have a choice. 

So is your wife going to be the first one to ride Mellzy?


----------



## WIRider

no, I'll be the first one on her back. breaking her out is my project. But Lane wants to do jumping or dressage, and I think Mellzy will do great at either. So, once I get her good under saddle, there is a lady that does lessons at the barn for jumping and dressage. We'll talk to her about training Mellzy and Lane for that. Most likely not at the same time. We'll probably end up hauling Mellzy to her barn to get her trained and start Lane on one of the lesson horses at the stable. I know abo****ely nothing about any English style riding.


----------



## poppy1356

Ahh that sounds like fun though. English is fun, especially jumping. Be prepared to shell out the money for shows lol and the clothing.


----------



## WIRider

Yeah, part of the reason she became a Lia Sophia advisor was to have some extra money for the clothes and shows. 

I've never been a fan of English style though, so I'll probably just hand Mellzy off to Lane and get me a big Appy gelding and learn to rope or get a fast barrel horse and get back into that.


----------



## poppy1356

Haha that's no fun. But my bf told me if I start showing again he will laugh at me and my "funny" clothing lol. He just doesn't understand haha. I also still want to get into team penning though. And Lizzy is training for endurance so we will be busy. Have to say my heart belongs on the cross country course though. As soon as I sit back in an english saddle I feel so at home lol. 

My bf wants an Appy as well and he is determined to eventually have one lol. I told him only if it's a leopard appy as I just adore them.


----------



## JustImagine

I do English show jumping and my boyfriend is always making fun of my "dorky clothes", hahaha. I'm 22 and already look like I'm 14, and for some reason show clothes just make me look even younger. And show clothes are sooo expensive. I just do the smaller shows, and it's expensive enough. I can't imagine how much it would be for the A shows.
(ignore my horse's headset, this was a month after I got him, haha).


----------



## chubbypony

JustImagine said:


> Ohh the mare face...


Thats the best "smile for the camera"


----------



## chubbypony

I hope everyone is doing well I see some got snow  I have the farrier coming out tomorrow so im happy its a little nice out tonight and they could stay out side. 

Jasmine had another panic attach like episode in the new stall I put her in. Its bigger than her small 11 by 10 stall which she really out grew so I put her in the 12 by 13 stall and she looks to the back corners and shakes like crazy, she spooks, jumps, keeps her eye on the back corners of the stall and wont even eat her hay. Its the oddest thing. I feel terrible I had to take her out and put her back in her old stall. She was so happy to get out of that stall, I dont know what she is so afraid of. Since she only has one eye I keep her in at night so not stalling her wont work. I tried putting food in the corners before and she goes to nibble but instantly spooks and runs her body in to the side of the stall. I can stand in the stall with her and feed her in the corner and as long as she knows im there she is fine but the second I leave she shakes again. I'm going to keep her in the small stall for now its not terrible she is 14.3 hands and narrow but I would rather her in a bigger stall. I think she will always have some type of PTS from her accident even though it happened when she was so young. I truly do think horses dont forget. i just wish I could do more to help her


----------



## FlyingHorse

This thread is intimidating. It's not even a year old with over 270 pages. I guess I'll start at the beginning.


----------



## FlyingHorse

I'm sorry that my last post was a Debbie downer. I just want to get to know everyone is all. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## FlyingHorse

Ok just one more thing... what in the blue heavens are carrots and what are they used for? This forum is asking me weird things in regards to carrots and I'm not exactly sure how to answer. Things sure are funny around here.


----------



## Saranda

I got pictures of Snickers and me from a recent photo shooting, and they are so nice - will post some this evening in my pictures thread! 

Snickers has been having a long vacation for a while now. Our arena is coated with thick ice and most of the trails are frozen, too, so we either ride at a walk and practice responsiveness, either (which is more often, due to my inspiration) we do groundwork and hillwork in hand. He is flaming with energy and on some occassions behaving almost like a stud, but I like it - much more easier to work with a responsive and active horse, than with a lazy individual.  But, as with Snickers - with energy comes dominance, so we get to repeat lots of lessons on personal space... Fun times.

Also, our trimmer visited us last Sunday, and I got to see how a large part of the sole of both front hooves just peeled off, right where the abscesses had erupted, just to reveal brand new sole, and - hooray! At last! - frogs and heels that are not that contracted anymore!

On a very side note, I'm going to a steak house tonight - yay, haven't been to one in years!


----------



## poppy1356

Chubbypony- do you have another horse next to her? Lizzy has finally calmed down enough she can go in by herself. She used to body slam the walls and door and completely freak out. She now realizes noone can take her food and she stays warm and dry lol so she loves it now.

Justimagine- that is a cute picture. But yes the cost is why I can't show right now. There are dressage shows that are held at our arenas so I might get to do those but I can't afford the clothes yet lol. 

Saranda I love the energetic horses as well. Lizzy will get all next week off because it will be so cold. So she will be a spitfire when I get to get on her again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> Haha that's no fun. But my bf told me if I start showing again he will laugh at me and my "funny" clothing lol. He just doesn't understand haha. I also still want to get into team penning though. And Lizzy is training for endurance so we will be busy. Have to say my heart belongs on the cross country course though. As soon as I sit back in an english saddle I feel so at home lol.
> 
> My bf wants an Appy as well and he is determined to eventually have one lol. I told him only if it's a leopard appy as I just adore them.


I had a friend in high school who was into team penning. I'd LOVE to get a horse that could do the reigning required to be any good at that. If I had a horse that I could use for roping and penning, I'd be in heaven. And i'm with you on the leopard Appys, they're my favorite. Friend of mine sent me a picture of an Appy/Gypsy cross. He had the leopard markings, and solid build of an appy, but the mane, tail, and feathering of a gypsy. He was pretty.


----------



## FrostedLilly

FlyingHorse said:


> Ok just one more thing... what in the blue heavens are carrots and what are they used for? This forum is asking me weird things in regards to carrots and I'm not exactly sure how to answer. Things sure are funny around here.


 Welcome to the forum. I'm not sure what the carrot game is, but I'm pretty sure I there is a way to turn it off in your profile somewhere. I think I did that because I don't see them anymore.


----------



## poppy1356

WIRider said:


> I had a friend in high school who was into team penning. I'd LOVE to get a horse that could do the reigning required to be any good at that. If I had a horse that I could use for roping and penning, I'd be in heaven. And i'm with you on the leopard Appys, they're my favorite. Friend of mine sent me a picture of an Appy/Gypsy cross. He had the leopard markings, and solid build of an appy, but the mane, tail, and feathering of a gypsy. He was pretty.


 
Haha yea we would be a ****show lol. She doesn't always turn or stop but she loves to chase things lol.

That would be one pretty horse. I just hate the appys that have the sad mane and tail.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

My only grudge about appys is the mane and tail... Other wise they are pretty cool with their unique set of spots.


----------



## JustImagine

I absolutely love appys! They're so pretty =] I'd love to own one some day. I even have a tattoo of an appy on my ribs, haha.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm mixed on appys. Some I've seen look really neat and have really cool spotting patterns, however, the lack of mane and tail on some of them kind of turns me off along with the mottling around the eyes and nose. I know not all appys have that, but I don't like the ones that do! Just a personal preference of course. Looks aside though, the vast majority that I've known have been very versatile, all around good solid horses. And personality wise, I've never met one I didn't like.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I'm with you on the mottled look.. My favorite color of horse is a sorrel... But I do like the spots... 

Here is a 28 year old mare that my sister rode for a summer. She was still going strong, but we didn't push her too hard. 










Not a hint of being sway back. She is still alive and living a good life three years later. 

And yes my brother is kind of crazy! He's a monkey that pretty much can ride anything. It's not fair. LOL!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm a fan of sorrels too. My very first horse was a sorrel and I've had a soft spot for the colour ever since!

That's amazing that that horse was 28 in the picture. Some horses are just lucky to live long with minimal problems. My sister's horse (below) will be 29 this spring and she's still an annoying pest as if she were a yearling. She too isn't sway-backed or presenting many problems that come with old age. It's not the best picture of her, but currently all I have. Of course, being a grey, she insists on being filthy at all times.


----------



## JustImagine

One of the horse's who is boarded in the paddock with my Arab is around 35ish, and is an ex hunter/jumper. He's also an appy =] I can't imagine how gorgeous he was back in the day, he's even so cute now for an old man, haha.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Hahahaha! Totally off subject! But, my brother in law is trying his new rice cooker. He hit a couple of buttons and the silly thing played Twinkle twinkle little star! I almost choked from laughing!


----------



## countryryder

I'm not a fan of the rat mane/tails and mottled skin on Appys either,thankfully my little girl got the dark skin and a nice full mane and tail.


----------



## Saranda

Oh boy, I'm so amused! I went to a steak house last night. The restaurant was Western-themed with staff dressed as cowboys, country music and different ornaments linked to riding, cattle work, etc. The best part - there were bar stools, made from saddles that were posted on some sort of a holder. I was laughing so hard when I saw them, because those were ENGLISH saddles and, if you were to sit on them by the bar, you'd be facing the cantle - they were posted the other way round!


----------



## WIRider

I've always wanted to cross an Appy with a haffy. I'd call it a halfaloosa. Although I'm sure it wouldn't come out like I envision, but I'd hope for the Appy height, versatility, and agility, with the haflinger durability, mane, tail, and uber-calm demeanor. Personally, i've never seen this type of cross, has anyone? Anyone else have a cross they'd to try that hasn't been done yet?


----------



## poppy1356

Haha I would imagine that would not come out like you would want it too. I can just see it looking like a tick lol. Little appy head with the haffy body and little appy legs lol. Crosses are so unpredictable.

Lizzy had her first meltdown in her stall last night I giggled. The snow was melting off the roof and was making a ton of noise lol. It scared me the first time as I thought I was alone so I thought someone was lurking around lol. Anyways I was about to walk into the stall to give her her alfalfa when a huge crash sounded and she bucked and kicked the stall door and snorted around. It was hilarious because then she came up to me and was like "mom did you hear that? It was scary so I kicked at the invisible monster, ok can I have my food now?? hmmm? pretty please?" and then went right back to munching on her hay. Such a character.


----------



## chubbypony

Haha I love appaloosas, Our first horse was a foundation appaloosa. Im not much in to what they have done to the breed. 

The NOW appaloosa IMO QH wtih spots 

















The appaloosa IMO what they should look like...


























Wap Spot Appy sport horse 









Foundation appaloosas I've owned both had pretty thick manes and tails but we had them on great feed and supplements. Although both never grey long manes they were always thick 














Buck















Skip


----------



## chubbypony

Skip at age 35


----------



## 1322271927queen

*Need More Riding Time/Wasting Lessons*

I just had an unproductive lesson I started out doing turns on the forehand and before I could warm him up (he's not mine but I ride him in every lesson) my instructor came in. She had me do another turn on the forehand except that she thought I didn't know how and walked up to the horse and poked him. Then I did it myself away from her and she goes "good". Im thinking yeah duh, I just did the same exact thing the same exact way before you came in here in both directions. So then I start warmiing him up and she has me counter flexing him and leg yielding him and doing spirals. All things Im very good at already except counter flexion. But its not hard. Then she tells me, okay when you get to the corner make a sharp turn (like a making a square to get him to collect) and canter. I didn't feel the horse was ready to canter, he definately was plodding along and in a stretchy frame, almost on the forehand (he's a lazy older warmblood). But I shortened my reins and did my best to get him more awake before the turn. The turn went well but he slowed down just as I asked for the canter. Then when I asked he got ****y because the last time I cantered on him it was a big battle. So then he was flying around with his head up, back hollow and counter bending when I would pull on the inside rein and when I would push him into the outside rein he would over bend to the inside and slow down. Then he was straight but unbalanced/uncollected with a hollow back. So after my instructor had me bending him all over the place to try and trick him into the canter (and he still wouldn't do it, he just kept kicking out at my aids) and me getting so frustrated that I lost my form and my stirrups. I got pist, stopped listening to my instructor, put him on a circle and said, "this is ****ing me off, Im not playing this F**king game with you anymore!" I got him back into a frame, got a better trot and then he cantered right away. But he broke, he seemed to struggle with every stride. He's an upper level horse, I think he's probably just having trust issues with me and is afraid to actually go. So I just cantered him a few more times in both directions until he wouldn't stop unless I told him to. Im glad I fixed the problem but I feel like it was a good waste of a lesson. The only thing I learned is that I need to pay more attention to what my body is doing. We also practiced square halts but they were all from square turns (Doing a sharp turn and asking for the halt as Im turning so he's already got his haunches under him).


----------



## 1322271927queen

1322271927queen said:


> I just had an unproductive lesson I started out doing turns on the forehand and before I could warm him up (he's not mine but I ride him in every lesson) my instructor came in. She had me do another turn on the forehand except that she thought I didn't know how and walked up to the horse and poked him. Then I did it myself away from her and she goes "good". Im thinking yeah duh, I just did the same exact thing the same exact way before you came in here in both directions. So then I start warmiing him up and she has me counter flexing him and leg yielding him and doing spirals. All things Im very good at already except counter flexion. But its not hard. Then she tells me, okay when you get to the corner make a sharp turn (like a making a square to get him to collect) and canter. I didn't feel the horse was ready to canter, he definately was plodding along and in a stretchy frame, almost on the forehand (he's a lazy older warmblood). But I shortened my reins and did my best to get him more awake before the turn. The turn went well but he slowed down just as I asked for the canter. Then when I asked he got ****y because the last time I cantered on him it was a big battle. So then he was flying around with his head up, back hollow and counter bending when I would pull on the inside rein and when I would push him into the outside rein he would over bend to the inside and slow down. Then he was straight but unbalanced/uncollected with a hollow back. So after my instructor had me bending him all over the place to try and trick him into the canter (and he still wouldn't do it, he just kept kicking out at my aids) and me getting so frustrated that I lost my form and my stirrups. I got pist, stopped listening to my instructor, put him on a circle and said, "this is ****ing me off, Im not playing this F**king game with you anymore!" I got him back into a frame, got a better trot and then he cantered right away. But he broke, he seemed to struggle with every stride. He's an upper level horse, I think he's probably just having trust issues with me and is afraid to actually go. So I just cantered him a few more times in both directions until he wouldn't stop unless I told him to. Im glad I fixed the problem but I feel like it was a good waste of a lesson. The only thing I learned is that I need to pay more attention to what my body is doing. We also practiced square halts but they were all from square turns (Doing a sharp turn and asking for the halt as Im turning so he's already got his haunches under him).


 Its not really my instructors fault, she is a certified dressage judge and she rides at fourth level. Im just so mad that I can't just canter whenever, where ever like every other rider. Its my main problem and makes me look like I don't know how to ride. If I ride a horse regularly without lessons I have no problem cantering around on them in any kind of pattern but when someone tells me, okay canter! I end up making an *** out of myself. I still have trouble transitioning from the walk or halt even outside of my lessons. That is what I want to work on. At this point my instructor probably thinks I can't even do a canter transition from the walk or halt. She says everyone has trouble making this horse go but I think she's lying to me. He's lazy but I doubt everyone has as much trouble as me-unless they're a beginner.


----------



## Tessa7707

Man, that is really frustrating. It is a teeny bit your instructors fault that she was 'teaching' you something you already knew well. Does she have a lot of students? I'm not an upper level dressage instructor, but I do teach lessons, and I take notes after every lesson, what we did, how it went, goals for next time, etc. that way, I can review it before a lesson, make a distinct plan, and present an efficient and productive lesson. Are you riding outside of lessons? Do you have time to practice these on your own? Also, have you expressed your frustrations with the canter to your instructor? What does she say when you're asking him and its not working?


----------



## Saranda

Beautiful appies! We don't have them here in Latvia, but Snickers sometimes tries to be one in the winter, when snow sticks to his butt.  

I posted lots of new pictures in my picture thread, thought that maybe someone would enjoy seeing them.  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page11/#post1842394


----------



## countryryder

Absolutely LOVE some of those new pics,Saranda!

I have some rather exciting news to share,but later this afternoon,when I have some pictures to go with the news.


----------



## Saranda

Oooh, is it a new horse, is it, is it???


----------



## countryryder

However did you guess? lol

Yes,I have taken a little bit of a gamble and purchased another horse.
First,a little back story..I have always found the American Saddlebred quite fascinating;their history,charisma,personality,there's just something about them..When I was quite a bit younger,I spent time at a small barn that raised Saddlebreds and Georgian Grandes,so I got to do alot of riding and working with them.Fell in love and have wanted one ever since.A mare,with good conformation,excellent bloodlines,and the big,comfy movement that I enjoyed so much when riding them.I've been keeping my eyes open throughout the years,but of course they are EXTREMELY expensive here in AB,plus there's not alot around (although there's starting to be quite a demand for them here),so it's just been one of those things you kind of dream about,but never think will ever happen.Well,a few weeks ago,I came across an ad for a 4 yr. old registered mare with an excellent pedigree,nicely built,and that big movement,just what I was looking for.But,price was way over the budget I had set for myself,so didn't think any more of it. Time passes,and then a girl I know who trains and shows ASBs mentions to me that she knows of a lady who had a really nice mare that she bred to a great stud a few years ago,and this lady was needing to sell the now 4 yr. old baby due to health issues and a job change,and I could probably get a steal of a deal on this young mare.Contacted the lady,and turns out the horse for sale was the same one in the ad I had seen! So,went to see her,and bought her,for a LOT less than the asking price and what she is worth. 
Now,she has a few issues,which was the gamble part I mentioned,but hopefully my gamble will pay off with some proper training and time. The issues are mainly linked to the fact that she has never really been taught to respect people;she was the lady's "baby",and I'm guessing she's gotten away with alot of stuff that she never should have been allowed to get away with,from the way she acts.No manners,pushy,and at times gets a little aggressive if asked to do something she doesn't want to,stuff like that.She is friendly though,and seems very smart,so I'm hoping she will quickly catch on to how things should be.She's halter broke,sort of,but that's about it. She's definitely going to be a different type of challenge then what I'm used to dealing with,but hopefully it will all turn out well,and she'll turn out to be the great riding horse and broodmare that I've always wanted.


So,meet Attache's Queen Of Hearts,or Juno.
She's by Attache's Legacy and out of Night Ride Home,lots of great horses in those lines..Pics aren't that great;camera wasn't working properly in the cold,it was almost dark,and the lens kept fogging..


----------



## existentialpony

Congrats & best of luck CountryRyder! She's a pretty girl. 

So, I've posted here once or twice but I'm all over the forum lately trying to learn everything I can... I purchased my first horse about a month ago after so many years and years and years of riding, leasing and lessons. Jax is a registered Arabian who has been used as a western pleasure (and some hunter flat) horse, showing competitively for many years before he came to me for (hopefully competitive) trails and some casual WP showing. Mostly, he's my first horse. :wink:

After a not-so-great ride yesterday, we had a FANTASTIC ride today and I decided that we would ride a short trail around the property as a reward. Well, we are just coming up to the road to our barn and suddenly, Jax picks up a trot. He doesn't usually rush home, but thinking that's what it was, I asked him to "ho," which he did, but only with a little dancing in place. Out in AZ I am always paranoid about cacti, so I hop off and he is antsy but holds still just long enough for me to feel his legs... nothing wrong... I make my way around to his off-side and lo-and-behold, there is a piece of Cholla cactus the size of my fist stuck on his flank! Aaaand because we were just doing the loop around the property, I didn't bring my bag, ie. no comb!

Well, this being my first cactus-in-the-flank, at first I tried to pick it off and that didn't go well for either of us; he threw a little kick and trotted off away from me back down the trail, I yell at him to "ho" and he turns around with this "mooooom help me!" look, so we hand-walk back to the barn while he is throwing trot-bucks at this cactus every once in a while in frustration. Finally we get back, and I stand back and after three swipes with the comb (and a few avoided mini-kicks) it comes off and he lets me pick out the remaining spines like nothing ever happened. I felt so bad for my boy! But after his misbehaving for a few days, I was so relieved that he looked to me for help and actually behaved quite well, considering. I was mostly glad that he wouldn't buck or kick with me on his back, and that he let me look after him when he was in pain.

tldr; cacti suck and I'm a mushy new horse mom!


----------



## countryryder

Yikes,glad I don't have to deal with cacti where I ride,that stuff's nasty!
Sounds like your boy is learning to trust you pretty well though..


----------



## chubbypony

Saranda. your horse is so beautiful and I love the riding gear. Very elegant. 

Countryryder congrats on the new horse looking forward to hear about her training.


Its been slow in Pennsylvania with all this rain and no riding. BUT I got this Antill saddle I want to try on my mare and I hope its not to small for me. I ride in my sister/moms saddles all the time which are mainly 17.5 or so but this is like a 16 so im hoping it will fit me since the 17 is a bit big for me. Ill have to post pics later. Arwin my chubby mare needs to gain some muscle so im hoping this saddle will work for us. Ive been looking for one for way to long and I still would like to get a wintec jumping saddle for her in the long run. I love synthetic saddles and because of the lack of space in my room I rather have them stay at the barn and be an easy clean. 

Hope everyone is well and has better weather than im getting.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry

I'm so excited my horse is getting 30 days and being trailered down to me at college from a close friend. And he bought me a round alfalfa bail to bring me too. So lucky and I'm going to start ranch rodeo team too, eee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silhouette

Ah I just had to say how fun that there's a whole thread for 20 somethings! I usually end up feeling too old or too young on other forums...LOL.

Really like that Saddlebred mare, countryryder! She looks like a blast!


----------



## countryryder

Thanks,Silhuette! She's got some issues,but she is one nice mare!

I seem to be having a population explosion of horses lately! First Missy came home,and then I buy Lena so she'll have a buddy and because I was looking for a good trail horse/broodmare for further down the road,and I like to raise and train them myself.Then I bought Juno when I wasn't planning on another horse at that particular time,but hey,couldn't pass on that when who knows if I'd ever get another chance.And now,I got a phone call this morning from my old boss,at the horse ranch where I used to work.It's been a few years since I worked there,but they still owed me a decent amount in wages. They've been having financial issues,among other things,and I knew that,so I wasn't too sure if I'd ever get paid or not. So,he says that they don't have the cash to settle up with me,but they would do a free breeding to my Paint mare,plus give me a weanling filly,in payment instead! Suddenly I have horses coming out my ears,lol. Thank God I ordered extra hay this year,and my parents and the neighbors are good about letting me use/rent some of their pasture. Come summer,I'll have to sell somebody,but I'll make that decision later.So,yeah,horsey explosion!


----------



## Silhouette

I bought two within two months last spring, so I have no room to talk! Both were chestnut mares (one Arab & one Half-Arab), and I really said I was looking for geldings. Oops! LOVE them both, though! One is my project horse at home, so she's been fun. She was really unfit when she came, so I spent all last summer/fall just getting muscle tone back on her. Heck, I'm still working on improving that! The other was a National Champion halter horse that we originally bought for me to show at the 2012 US Nationals in a hunter pleasure maturity class, but she wasn't as broke as we thought, lol. I told my trainer not to push her as she has another year of eligibility for the class, so that's her goal for this year! She's working awesomely at the farm, so hopefully it translates to shows!


----------



## nyx

Thought I would come back and visit!! And hey! To all the new people haha I haven't been on this site in foreevvveer!! 
The horse forum re vamp looks sick  

And guys updated pics of nyx have to come  
After I read back a few pages and catch up ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Every one say,"Hi,Nyx!"


----------



## nyx

Haha!! I need updates! ) 

I think you had a lovely little foal with great chroming?? 
Is he\she home yet? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chubbypony

Im pretty sure the Antill is a little to small for me 
English Saddle Seat Size Calculator
I checked out this chart and I think thew saddle is a 16 inch and im 120pounds and 5.2ish. 
I like this saddle sooo much  
I cant wait to sell my Dressage so I can get a CC wintec


----------



## countryryder

nyx said:


> Haha!! I need updates! )
> 
> I think you had a lovely little foal with great chroming??
> Is he\she home yet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ah yes,lots happening horsey wise for me,at least in the acquiring of horses,lol.
Yes,you're thinking of Missy,and she's home,halterbroke half to death,and cute as a button;she's loads of fun!
She also has a little buddy,Lena,an Appy filly,who's also a blast.Quietest and friendliest foal I've ever worked with.
Then there's the newest member,Juno,a 4 yr. old Saddlebred mare that I purchased recently.She's a real piece of work;got some major issues,but hopefully over time I'll get her straightened out and she'll get an attitude adjustment.  Otherwise,she's a real nice horse; awesome pedigree,built right,big mover,real pretty.
And soon to come,a nice solid Paint buckskin weanling filly;part of a deal to settle up some wages that I was owed..
So yeah.. 

Today,the babies worked on their trailer loading and standing tied for longer periods. They both did great!
Juno was completely anal this morning and was getting downright dangerous when I was working with her,to the point that even I was getting a little nervous and wondering how in the world did I end up with this lunatic..But,we made progress in our evening session,so that's good! Although it never ceases to amaze me the things some people will let their horses get away with,yikes!
And Chica and Quoya got the day off.


----------



## Saranda

Today a horse I know, owned by an acquaintance of mine, died. She had ongoing problems and it could be expected. She lived in a 24/7 pasture board, so all her buddies were around her, when it happened. The owner tells, that, right before it happened, the horse laid down and two of her friends came closer and nibbled on her mane. Then the others had gathered around, she neighed to them, they neighed back. And then it happened... The vet didn't even manage to rush before she died, it was too fast. It is fascinating in a way - to be aware how horses can say their last goodbyes and help their friends in a peaceful passing...


----------



## nyx

Awwww my god!  what was it that caused her to pass, or just the ongoing problems from old age?? 

Haha countryryder ALOT has been happening with you and ur ponies!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Necropsy won't be done, the owner doesn't want it, so we'll never know for sure. But it started a few months ago. It is suspected that the cause might or might not be that somebody treated with some bred that maybe contained some valnuts. The mare colicked severely ater that day, had paralysis of her urinary system, weakness, tremors and maybe there were more symptoms which I don't recall now. She recovered - sort of - but stayed rather weak, seemed that she had some problems with digestion, she didn't feel that well in lower temperatures anymore so had to wear a blanket, laid down a lot more than before... None of the vets that helped could really give a precise diagnosis - however, equine veterinary care is at a low level here, sadly... Now it will remain a mystery. The mare wasn't old, just 10 years or even a bit less.


----------



## JustImagine

That is so terribly sad =[ Especially to lose them so young. One of the geldings at a barn that I work at passed away last summer, it was around the same age. He had always been colicy, had 2 or 3 colic surgeries, and it got to the point where he was colicing multiple times a day for months. I think the owner finally decided it was best to put him down because he was suffering so much =[


----------



## gypsygirl

so sad =[

were either of the horses friesians ? they tend to colic and die young.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I have a friend who just lost her old (30) gelding that taught her to ride. It is a sad thing. I hate it when a young horse that has a lot of potential has to die. I lost a 2 year old filly to illegal hunters a little over a year ago. It hit really hard. 
::hugs:: to your friend.


----------



## Saranda

gypsy, no, the mare was a warmblood. Besides, she had a really peaceful life - she lived in a semi-natural environment, 24/7 in the pastures (with shelters), good water source, excellent feeding (no sweet feed and other junk, only natural and biological feeding and supplements), good herd relationships, good health and even no riding - she was a healthy, happy pasture puff. I guess such things just happen from time to time...


----------



## Saranda

On a brighter note, I updated my thread with two stories of Snickers' daily life  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page11/#post1849122


----------



## countryryder

I'm feeling a little stressed right now,and not sure what to do about this situation I've gotten myself into..
I thought I had fulfilled a dream,and feel I did everything to check to make sure this was good and suitable for me before making the purchase,but this Saddlebred mare that I just brought is quickly turning into a nightmare. Basically,you can't work with her without getting hurt;she is an absolute terror! Things the seller told me are being proved dishonest at every turn,it seems,as the last couple days have proven.This horse is supposedly good with her feet and farrier,although a little touchy with one hind;this was said by the owner,and posted in the ad. Handled her feet when I went to see her,and have been handling them since she arrived,no problem. Until it comes to being trimmed apparently.Two days attempting to have her trimmed,one front is done.Go to trim her backs and she tries to kick your head in.With her fronts,it's rearing and kicking.So,no farrier wants to deal with her,not that I can blame them,and my attempt today proved fruitless,except for some major bruises and a bummed shoulder,on my part..
So yeah,the dream has become a night mare..


----------



## poppy1356

Oh no. Was she possibly drugged? That would just be devastating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

I really don't know what to think;I would hope not,but I guess you never know..All I know is,she certainly isn't acting like the same horse I went to look at,for whatever reason! She's so unpredictable,one minute she's all friendly,and the next she's charging you with ears pinned and teeth bared.I've taken to carrying a whip with me whenever I go out to the field to get her,because I never know how she's going to act.And when it comes to actually trying to work with her,as soon as she decides she doesn't want to do something,you better watch out,because she will turn on you! I don't back down,and get after her when she acts up,but she won't back down either..


----------



## chubbypony

Can you get a trainer to work with her who has deals with "problem" horses. 

I first got Lola (OTTB) because they were going to put her down because she was a "dangerous horse". I quick found out she was not dangerous but was allowed to get away with very bad behavior and once she learned I was not putting up with it she stopped and is a lot friendlier. Not saying this is the same case but with many horses they get use to getting away with thingd and then test you for a while. 
I was told you could not put a blanket on her without being kicked. We got a blanket on her in the first day. She tried to kick me once but I moved her rear so fast she got whip lash then stood still while I put the blanket on and has never tried to kick me while putting a blanket on again. 

Good Luck and please stay safe.


----------



## Silhouette

Sounds like something is bothering her, possibly ulcers. They can cause DRASTIC temperamental changes in no time at all. One of my mares went from being kind, forgiving, etc. to almost flipping over backwards with me on her and just being scary overall. We started ulcer treatment, and she's perfectly fine again. 

I also agree that you should either yourself or find someone else to MAKE her do things. Unless she's in obvious pain, you absolutely can't put up with those behaviors. The longer you let it do on, the worse it will get. I would work her hard for a while. I know people don't like to exhaust horses, but you know, might not be a bad idea if she's being aggressive. I'm also not against drugging a horse for a few times to get them over something like this. If she's THAT dangerous, then drug her to get her feet done for a while. It's what I would have done. Let her find out that a farrier isn't a bad thing without you or the farrier getting hurt, and without her getting into trouble over it.


----------



## poppy1356

countryryder said:


> I really don't know what to think;I would hope not,but I guess you never know..All I know is,she certainly isn't acting like the same horse I went to look at,for whatever reason! She's so unpredictable,one minute she's all friendly,and the next she's charging you with ears pinned and teeth bared.I've taken to carrying a whip with me whenever I go out to the field to get her,because I never know how she's going to act.And when it comes to actually trying to work with her,as soon as she decides she doesn't want to do something,you better watch out,because she will turn on you! I don't back down,and get after her when she acts up,but she won't back down either..


Did you ever show up to see her unannounced? How long has it been since you got her? I know some drugs take a few days to wear off. Honestly it sounds more like that than ulcers or something. Or maybe she was on some sort of calming meds and they never told you? I would be contacting the previous owners. Maybe show up to talk to their face, easier to judge if their lying that way. Hopefully it is something easy to fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Well,spoke to the seller today;her perspective is she's just scared of being in a new place and she needs more time,and I'm asking too much of her.. Not so sure on that.. For one thing,her body language screams aggression,not fear,and you'd think if she was scared,she'd be trying to avoid me,not seeking me out. Plus,she acts out when she decides she doesn't want to do something and when I get after her for acting bad,that says attitude problem to me. And as for asking too much of her,how is leading,tieing,and some yield to pressure exercises,and a hoof trim,too much,especially for a horse that is supposed to know these things? I just don't know..
Seller said she's "cheeky",but has never acted aggressive when they had her,but also said she is spoiled and they never asked much of her;she was their baby.
Apparently,I need to become Juno's "friend",and then she'll be ok..And in the meantime,try not to get hurt!


----------



## poppy1356

countryryder said:


> Well,spoke to the seller today;her perspective is she's just scared of being in a new place and she needs more time,and I'm asking too much of her.. Not so sure on that.. For one thing,her body language screams aggression,not fear,and you'd think if she was scared,she'd be trying to avoid me,not seeking me out. Plus,she acts out when she decides she doesn't want to do something and when I get after her for acting bad,that says attitude problem to me. And as for asking too much of her,how is leading,tieing,and some yield to pressure exercises,and a hoof trim,too much,especially for a horse that is supposed to know these things? I just don't know..
> Seller said she's "cheeky",but has never acted aggressive when they had her,but also said she is spoiled and they never asked much of her;she was their baby.
> Apparently,I need to become Juno's "friend",and then she'll be ok..And in the meantime,try not to get hurt!


 
Gahhh sounds just like someone at my barn. Her horse is extremely agressive, lunges at people unprovoked, kicks and bites. I'm guessing these people live in a fluffy little marshmallow world where princess can do no wrong. The girl at the barn thinks he is just sad.....seriously?!? 

Well it may be that this horse has been turned into a nightmare by his owners but they really don't see anything wrong. Either way I would never trust the old owners with anything they have said, still seems fishy to me.


----------



## countryryder

poppy1356 said:


> Gahhh sounds just like someone at my barn. Her horse is extremely agressive, lunges at people unprovoked, kicks and bites. I'm guessing these people live in a fluffy little marshmallow world where princess can do no wrong. The girl at the barn thinks he is just sad.....seriously?!?
> 
> Well it may be that this horse has been turned into a nightmare by his owners but they really don't see anything wrong. Either way I would never trust the old owners with anything they have said, still seems fishy to me.



I know,I rolled my eyes a few times during her spiel..
I'm taking everything they said about this mare with a grain of salt;too many things that they've said have already been proven to be wrong.

This morning I took Juno to the round pen that's at the far edge of the property,and she's going to be staying there for a while. No horsey friends,distractions,her only contact is with me,and we'll see how this goes..


----------



## Tinker4

Hi I'm Louise. I'm 22 and Have just started a horse share which is really exciting! haven't ridden properly for 4 years because i moved to london and it was just too expensive!! 

I was wondering does anyone have any tips for exercises to do in the arena? I just want to easy myself gently back into riding before i take May out on hacks on my own. Let me know  Happy Riding! xx


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, Louise! I think that just riding miles will bring back the comfort of riding to you. I'd also suggest to have at least a couple lessons with a trainer who could point out anything that should be improved - an eye-to-eye conversation is always better.  

Assuming that you remember your basics, I'd just get really comfortable with the new horse in all gaits, doing all kinds of figures (figure eights, serpentines, circles, diagonals and so on...) and speeds, and also spend quite a time in two point, which at times can get very useful while hacking.


----------



## Tinker4

Saranda said:


> Welcome, Louise! I think that just riding miles will bring back the comfort of riding to you. I'd also suggest to have at least a couple lessons with a trainer who could point out anything that should be improved - an eye-to-eye conversation is always better.
> 
> Assuming that you remember your basics, I'd just get really comfortable with the new horse in all gaits, doing all kinds of figures (figure eights, serpentines, circles, diagonals and so on...) and speeds, and also spend quite a time in two point, which at times can get very useful while hacking.


Thanks Saranda! Yes I think doing lots figures will be good. I've only ridden her once and needs lots of pushing as us quiet lazy! But I'm not comfortable hacking her yet in my own...hopefully after a month of Saturday riding it will be fine! 

Also what is two point? I've never heard of that before. Again thanks for the tips very useful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1322271927queen

*Progress-I think*

In my last lesson I got him to canter while on a 20m circle. So it must be a balance issue. But then I also got him to canter each way on the long sides and kept him going around the whole ring. I picked up the leads on the long sides to test myself and make sure the 20m circle wasn't doiing all the work for me. I realized something I hadn't realized before in my last lesson. This horse, even when set up the right way, chooses not to go. I just don't know why. After I had him canter the 20m circle he was good but while on the 20m he wouldn't go until I squeezed with my outside rein to collect him even more and then I had to make a scooping motion with my seat and spur him again with my inside leg (the outside leg means nothing to him when asking for canter) because I could feel him breaking back into trot as I left the circle. I looked at my instructor while I was on the circle and said, "what is going on? I know I have him on the aids." She said "he's being bad". So I think he is the kind of horse that wants to be more collected than he actually needs to be. The other thing that I think might be confusing him is all the practice my instructor has me do in shoulder-in. Its basically the same aids but with the horse at a different angle. She says he needs to be straighter. She always has me leg-yeild him allot during warm-up. I feel like I can straighten him any time without doing shoulder-in or leg yeild exercises first. :?


----------



## Silhouette

I had great rides on all three of my horses that are in training today! Love when that happens! I, however, am completely exhausted, haha.


----------



## OliviaMyee

i remember when i posted sumthing in here introducing myself, and im only 16 years and than people said hello and i got scared and never replied AHAHHA XD.


----------



## Saranda

Olivia, as this is an age-based thread, may I suggest that you might find more like-minded people in the teen talk thread?  - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-teens-129909/


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I just bought another horse.... :shock: 
There was a breeding operation gone wrong. The guy's sister had been feeding and taking care of the 30 plus horses for the last three years. Then the guy decides that he is tired of 'taking care of' all these horses, so he decides to ship them all. 
Side note: I do believe that horse slaughter has it's place. But when there are perfectly good horses why not step in an help them out... : end of side note...

The sister talked the her brother into letting her talk to a horse rescue and seeing if they would take the horses. The brother agreed, but had to get 'meat price' for them. The rescue put up pictures and asked people to donate and buy the horses. For this operation they didn't make anyone go through the forms and normal procedures to buy/adopt a horse. It was $400 a horse straight across (that includes meat price and fuel costs for the rescue to go and pick up the horses). 
At first I didn't think I would get one, just because if I did it wouldn't be worked with for about a year, as I am going out to BC this summer (I've mentioned it before, but for those who don't know, I got an internship working with horses). I did donate some money to help out. One little 4 year old sorrel mare caught my eye but I kept telling myself that I didn't need another horse. That was rather useless cause even though we never 'need' another horse... They seem to accumulate nonetheless. 
After a couple weeks, there were three horses that hadn't been adopted yet (they hadn't picked the horses up), the little mare was one of them. I called my Mum and talked to her about it, and asked if they would have enough hay. 
Then I just decided to bite the bullet and go for it, as long as I could find a ride for her to get home. Turns out one of Dad and Mum's neighbor's will be hauling one of her TB's (she raises and races them) to a town about 45 minutes from where the rescue is, in mid March. She offered to pick my horse if I paid for the extra fuel. So I did it! I bought the horse! 

She is possibly bred for an October foal. The rescue just went and picked up the herd (minus the stallion, who the guy wasn't willing to part with... :-|), yesterday. They will be doing coggins and preg checking the mares on the 25th. 
I will be hopefully heading to Dad and Mum's on the 27th of May to spend a week there before I come back here and pack for going to BC. In that time I hope to halter break and do some ground training on her. Besides of doing some riding on my gelding. 

So, now that you know her story... I would introduce you to my new girl....

Meet... RUBY!!!










I will post more pics of her when the rescue can get some more put on FB. 

Here are couple of the stallion that she was exposed to.



















If she is in foal, here's to hoping for a bald face paint.  The gal from the rescue says, "she is SOOOO sweet!! Loves scratches & attention. She is quiet & very sensible. She is a thinker & not a risk taker!" 
I can hardly wait until May to see her!


----------



## nyx

Countryryder.. Sounds a lot like you have a 'spoiled' horse on ur case..

Nyx was much the same although not quiet to that extent, you will be lunging her and everything is fine then BAM she's over it. Her head turns in ears go back teeth bared and she will start rearing and striking with her hooves.. A good whip and a mentor was all I needed to put her back in line. But sounds like ur mare has gotten away with it for way too long like nyx was only just 1 and a half. 

She is well behaved with me but I can't trust her alone with any strangers unless they have got goo horse experience because she will figure out how to be all over them in seconds lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

nyx said:


> Countryryder.. Sounds a lot like you have a 'spoiled' horse on ur case..
> 
> Nyx was much the same although not quiet to that extent, you will be lunging her and everything is fine then BAM she's over it. Her head turns in ears go back teeth bared and she will start rearing and striking with her hooves.. A good whip and a mentor was all I needed to put her back in line. But sounds like ur mare has gotten away with it for way too long like nyx was only just 1 and a half.
> 
> She is well behaved with me but I can't trust her alone with any strangers unless they have got goo horse experience because she will figure out how to be all over them in seconds lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Been in contact with a couple trainers about what's going on with Juno,and they all agree that it seems that it's a badly spoiled horse issue. The seller swears she's never been aggressive like this,but I'm guessing that it's because they've never "challenged" her before,they've just allowed her to be boss and let her do what she likes. The trainer said she's probably acting out so much with me because I did challenger her leadership and she's not liking it nor wanting to submit,so I just continue what I've been doing and she should get to the point where she realizes that she's not going to win this one.. Good news is that she is doing better since I moved her away from everyone. She'll come up to me in a submissive manner,and follows me around when I'm feeding/watering her,although I still keep a very close eye on her as I don't quite trust her yet.She's been letting me catch her without pinning her ears and striking out,and leads nicely around the pen without trying to run me over or kick,although she'll still try to take little nips at my coat and gets pushy with her body when I'm free lunging her,although she gets in big time trouble for it.So,lots to do yet,but I'm glad to be seeing at least a little progress..


----------



## countryryder

Congratulations,GallopingGuitarist!
She looks like a sweet little thing,reminds me alot of a little QH mare I started;she was a very friendly,quiet tempered mare with lots of smarts and sense,like your girl sounds.. 
From what I can tell in the pics,both her and the maybe poppa look pretty decent,so if she is in foal you should get a nice baby!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thanks! I think the stock was all registered but the guy kept the papers (why???). The stallion is supposed to be 20+.


----------



## nyx

That's good news  
And that mare and stallion are beauty's could only imagine how nice the foal will turn out 

I'm having trouble keeping a fly mask on nyx no matter what she will get it off and her little nose is getting horribly sunburnt  only thing that will work is putting zink on her nose every morning but I can't do that untill I move out to the farm which is in 2 weeks  any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thank you Nyx! I hope you can figure something out for your mare.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haven't posted in this thread in a while! All settled in my new home in Melbourne. House is amazing, we have so many trees in the garden - two apricot trees, one mandarin, one pink lady apple, one olive and one peach tree that produces the most AMAZING peaches I've ever tasted. As we're renting we can't really dig up the lawn and make a vege garden but I'm going to buy lots of pots and start growing a few other things:
- tomatoes
- parsley
- basil
- mint
- chillies
- chives
- rosemary

Only thing is, I'll have to remember to water them!  I wish we could get chickens like our neighbours as there's a great shed we could use for their shelter at night, but the dogs would give them too much grief. My partner has a huge (and rather silly) American staffy pup and our housemate has a lovely fox terrier (he's sweet, house-trained and gives cuddles on command! ) and both would harass the chickens no end.

Some of our neighbours down the street has been giving us grief because we're not a "normal" family and we rent our home. Ugh. We're very quiet compared to some people I've lived next door to (and with), no big parties or anything. We even make sure the motorbike isn't ridden late at night or really early in the morning, so as not to bother anyone. But it seems they have a problem with us and anyone who comes to visit us. One big bloke even came up to our side door on New Years Eve (at about 5pm I might add, when we had about 3 guests over and my partner was out getting food) and demanded that everyone got out of the house. I told him in no uncertain terms to get off our property or I'd call the police and he did, but he's harassed us from out the front since, so if he does it again I'll be applying for a restraining order. He's a big burly guy and a bit of a drunken boor, and my hackles raise every time I see him. I don't want him coming anywhere near me, my home or my family.

But apart from that everything is great! I have my own little office almost completely set up now (just need a printer and a filing cabinet) and it's very quiet in here. However, while other couples may argue over the TV remote, we argue over the aircon remote! He's always too hot and turning the cold air on, I'm always cold and turning the heater on. But luckily he's out at work for most of the day so I can get at least a few hours in my ideal temperature (OK, I will admit I'm not normal with this, I'm happiest when it's between 29 and 35C, and anything under about 26 actually feels cold to me and has me shivering).

Still trying to work out what to do with Brock - it's so much harder organising anything remotely which is why when I thought I had it sorted when I moved I was really happy. Ugh, so frustrating. He's not intractible, just needs someone with lots of confidence and the ability to stop a buck before it happens (and really if you stop him before he does it he won't try it again for a long long time, but if you let him get one in there's no stopping him). Apart from that (which is admittedly a big issue) he's a really nice ride and I wish I could still keep him with me :-( To be honest, I wouldn't have any other horse.


----------



## Silhouette

It's freaking cold. I hate winter  I've given my horses the week off, though I might end up doing some light work if it gets warm enough. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Saranda

Glad to see you're doing well, Evil! My best wishes to Brock!

Got myself a Tipperary Sportage helmet today after reading a bunch of good reviews and decided to donate my old one, with wich I suffered a nasty fall a year or so ago, for an experiment - I'm going to cut it open and look for any evidence of the impact of the fall, as it is said that you should change a helmet after every fall that hits the head. If there will be no evidence to see, I will put it on the ground and fixate it there somehow, to imitate a laying person, and ask Snickers to paw/kick at it, just to see what impact does a horses' hoof would take to a persons' head.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ahhh so jealous, Saranda, I've always wanted one of those! I'm still wearing my daggy Dublin Onyx (and it doesn't really fit properly either, about half a size too big!). But no point in buying a new one til I'm back riding again in any case.

GallopingGuitarist, you're new horse Ruby is a complete cutie! Glad she found a wonderful home with you


----------



## nyx

Ohh wooww EOD your at Melbourne already!!  that's awesome 

We're looking for a new housemate ATM to live in the farm with me and jay, and I think I've finally found the perfect tenant!! She is our age and has a beautiful SB mare that she wants to bring over and I think it's a great idea cos ill have a riding buddy!  

But jay reckons that because we have stuff in common that we will clash :/ seriously don't know why he has to put such a damper on everything. 

Ahh so annoying! :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thank you EvilHorseofDoom! 

Here is a picture of since she was brought to the rescue









She got a bit banged up on her back legs in the trailer (there were around 20 horses in the trailer) on the way to the rescue. The gal at the rescue said that she put something on it. So far she says that my girl is very sweet and trusting. She will be dewormed at the time of her coggins and preg check (Jan 25). She looks pretty small, but she'll have time to fill out before I do any saddle work with her. The earliest I would be doing breaking is next year. 
I have to buy a halter and lead for her. Any ideas on color?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Purple!!  Or perhaps a wine-red that doesn't clash with her coat?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Hmm, not a huge fan of purple, unless it's really dark.. I'll have to look around. Deep royal purple.. okay maybe I like the thought of that! 
Thanks!


----------



## JustImagine

She is gorgeous; what a sweet face she has =] And I have to say that I agree with the purple =P I just love that purple on that coloring.


----------



## countryryder

Aww,Ruby's such a cutie!

Spent a fair amount of time with the new kid today.It took lots of patience,but she finally allowed me to rub on her and even put a halter on.  Still trying to settle on a name for her;I really like Daisy,but it just didn't seem to fit when I was calling her that today,I think because Daisy seems more dainty and feminine,while she is a big chunk,lol.She's younger by a couple months then the other two,but she is quite a bit taller and stockier than either of them.I think she's going to be one big framed girl,like her poppa,Drifter Paddy (pictured).











Juno is also continuing to improve,hurray!


----------



## JustImagine

I'm so happy Juno is improving for you, Countryryder! It's stressful enough owning a new horse and getting used to their personality and quirks and hoping they like you, haha.


----------



## countryryder

JustImagine said:


> I'm so happy Juno is improving for you, Countryryder! It's stressful enough owning a new horse and getting used to their personality and quirks and hoping they like you, haha.


Thanks,me too!
I really was wondering there for a bit what I was going to do with this crazy aggressive horse,lol,but whatever I'm doing must be working,because she's really started coming around the last few days.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thank you all for the kind words about Ruby. I tend to choose the 'plain' non color horses because those are the ones that don't get picked right away. That was the case with Ruby. But she is sounding to have an attitude to match her sweet face!

Countryryder, I am glad that you are working things out with your new horse. 
If you are taking suggestions for your other horse 'Daisy'... What about Juniper?


----------



## Saranda

Evil, the Tipp Sportage still looks a little bulky on my head, but I guess I just have a narrow head.

Ruby is really cute! I'd go for bright, vivid colors with her - perhaps turqoise? Purple also seems like a good idea, and I'd enjoy seeing warm yellow on her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I vote turquoise too!


----------



## Schulzs89

Hey, I'm new here. I have a gypsy colt named Tesla and we live in south Texas.

Anyways, if you are still looking for a name for "daisy" what about Lotus? It's a strong type name and a flower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thanks for the color suggestions! I will be going to the tack store on the 16 of Feb. We'll see what they have in stock. 
Welcome to the board Schulzs89!


----------



## Tessa7707

I personally like black halters. I'm a bit boring though, lol. All of my stuff is black, my halters, leads, lunge lines, lunge whip. Even my grooming tools. Haha. I guess because I work with so many different horses and black goes with anything.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

One of my coworkers suggested a white halter for my black gelding... I honestly don't know if I've ever seen a white halter. 
Right now what I happen to have is hand tied (I tie them) halter that is made from a black and white rope. My good one went missing though... I don't feel like making a new one. 










And when you gals say turqoise do you mean something like this?









I have one in draft size... My Fjord that I owned had a HUGE head!


----------



## Silhouette

I like black halters, too! The dilemma now, though, is that I bought nice black halters for all of my horses at my trainer's. Apparently his other clients saw them and decided they liked them, too. Now they almost all have black halters  I'm debating what color to get next, haha.


----------



## JustImagine

I love black halters! I bought one for my boy, and my friend got him this one for Christmas =]


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Aww! That's cute!


----------



## Silhouette

That halter is what I was thinking about going to, haha. My trainer's colors are black/red/silver, so I thought about getting either a black with red or black with silver one for them.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Is there a good site to order halters from? I normally go to Peavey Mart... They don't have that big of a selection though. If I went online I might have more of a selection for colors. Also, is there any particular brands to stay away from?


----------



## Saranda

Tessa, I like black tack, too. And I like to combine it with dark/forest green. Snickers' rope halter is black with dark green speckles, his lead line is black, my whips are black (one with a dark green, detachable string), except for a bright orange lunge whip (and it's really a lunge whip, not a carrot stick  ), also his headstalls and saddle are black. I have an old, red nylon halter, which I'm looking to replace soon with a navy blue one, and I like to experiment with saddle pat colors - currently I have a purple one, a carbon one and a dark yellow one. I'd looove to buy an Escadron saddle pad, but they are so expensive... Last a lifetime, though.

With turqoise I meant something like this (found this image on the internet) -


----------



## Saranda

Sorry for the double post, but..

So excited! I have a friend whose teenage daughter is leasing a horse in our barn. The mare she is leasing is wonderful, yet a bit too opinionated and fiery for this rather timid girl, so they are looking to buy her a horse of her own, a more gentle one. So they've asked for my help in horse hunting and Saturday we're going to check out a nice, 9yo, gray mare and I get to ride her first! This will be my first time checking out a horse like this - I bought Snickers after having leased him and I hadn't exactly searched for him, he just found me.

So, I have asked for the mare to be left in the pastures when we come, so that I can check how she is when caught, lead and groomed. While grooming, I'm going to check her all over, check her legs for any past injuries, check her back for soreness, check her feet, check if she lets me touch her anywhere. Then I'm going to see her owner ride her, then - get up myself, and the girl will get to walk her off. Is there anything else I shouldn't forget to do/ask?


----------



## Tessa7707

Saranda said:


> Sorry for the double post, but..
> 
> So excited! I have a friend whose teenage daughter is leasing a horse in our barn. The mare she is leasing is wonderful, yet a bit too opinionated and fiery for this rather timid girl, so they are looking to buy her a horse of her own, a more gentle one. So they've asked for my help in horse hunting and Saturday we're going to check out a nice, 9yo, gray mare and I get to ride her first! This will be my first time checking out a horse like this - I bought Snickers after having leased him and I hadn't exactly searched for him, he just found me.
> 
> So, I have asked for the mare to be left in the pastures when we come, so that I can check how she is when caught, lead and groomed. While grooming, I'm going to check her all over, check her legs for any past injuries, check her back for soreness, check her feet, check if she lets me touch her anywhere. Then I'm going to see her owner ride her, then - get up myself, and the girl will get to walk her off. Is there anything else I shouldn't forget to do/ask?


Nice! I'm horse shopping right now too! 
Something that is really high on my priority list: trailering. A horse that won't quietly hop into a trailer is a nightmare (no pun intended) even if you don't trailer often, think about emergencies like fire or flood. ask to see her load into the trailer.
Ask for the vet and farriers numbers and ask their opinions of the horse. Third party opinions may be more revealing.
I usually open their mouth and check and see how they are with letting you look in there, I also check for scarring on the bars. I looked at one horse about 5 years ago that had horrible scarring on her bars. Turns out someone had tied her with the bridle and she spooked and messed her mouth up pretty bad. 
Ask about issues/vices. No horse is perfect. 
Resist falling in love with the first one! Always sleep on the decision and it's wise to look at several horses, even if you do end up coming back to the first one. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the useful advice!  And I am quite certain I am not the one who will be falling in love - I'm going to be the rationally thinking one. After all, we're horse shopping for a teenage girl. Her first horse. It's going to be tough.


----------



## JustImagine

Aww, that's so exciting! I can't wait to hear how it goes =] And I agree with Tessa7707 about the trailering; I was told that my Arab trailers fine yet when my parents went to go pick him up (I had to work so I wasn't there), he was rearing up in the trailer and throwing a massive fit. I had to work with him for every day for a solid week about a month after I got him (I figured it would be easier to trailer train him if he trusted me), loading and standing in the trailer. He would load fine, and stand fine but as soon as I went through the escape hatch he'd freak out and start rearing =[ I eventually found out that if I just went out through the back he'd be fine, haha.
Also, see how the horse acts with just you and not the owner(s) around.
Not going to lie, my Arab is the first horse I saw when horse shopping and I fell in love ;]


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Saranda, about the turqoise, that's an awesome color! I might even look for it for my black gelding! For Ruby I think I am going to go with a darker color. 
I hope you have a lot of fun helping with the horse shopping! I did that once! It was a lot of fun! I was the one that always got on the horses first (we were looking for a few at the time), and then one of the others would get on. It was a confidence booster for me. I don't normally like to get on new horses with out a lot of ground work and even then I am usually a bit nervous (too many rides on green colts).


----------



## Saranda

It will be a confidence booster and lots of good experience for sure! Still excited, it's so soon already! I hope I make a good impression to the owner of the horse.

And GAH! Why does it have to be so that when I browse online tack shops and at last find a bit that I would prefer for Snickers, it costs over a hundred euros! No doubt, it's good - a Sprenger, after all. No wonder I liked it... Is it so much to ask for a french link snaffle with egbutt rings AND for a reasonable price?!


----------



## countryryder

I can't find a french link snaffle with egbutt rings for a reasonable price here,either;they're ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Saranda

I really don't get it, why do only single linked snaffles are exclusively granted to have egbutt rings... I don't want a single link and I don't want to pay enormous amounts of money for an egbutted french link. 

Overpricing-very-much... - http://www.horze.eu/Sprenger-KK-Ultra-Eggbutt-bit,-Aurigan-18mm/13246,default,pd.html - I understand it is a very nice Aurigan bit, but I would live perfectly well with an ordinary steel or copper bit, just give me the model I want!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Wish I could give you mine guys  Brock moved from that into a mullen mouth eggbutt which he prefers, so I've got a spare sitting round. It cost me about $50 which is pretty standard for a half-decent bit here.


----------



## Silhouette

countryryder said:


> I can't find a french link snaffle with egbutt rings for a reasonable price here,either;they're ridiculously expensive!


Not sure exactly what you're looking for or your price range, but here are some. They're not as nice as that KK Ultra (love those), but I think they would serve the purpose just fine.

French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery

Korsteel French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - Horsesupplies.com

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit


----------



## Saranda

Aw, Evil, I'd gladly buy yours - it's a pity you're so far and that shipping expenses would be enormous anyway.


----------



## countryryder

Silhouette said:


> Not sure exactly what you're looking for or your price range, but here are some. They're not as nice as that KK Ultra (love those), but I think they would serve the purpose just fine.
> 
> French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery
> 
> Korsteel French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - Horsesupplies.com
> 
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit



Thanks for the links! These are much more reasonable;the only ones I could find in the tack shops in my area are between $55-$70..


----------



## Saranda

So we checked out the mare today! She seemed reasonably nice from the ground, although the owner had already caught her for us. Oh well. Brushed her, moved her around a bit - good manners overall, but testing a lot. Reasonable hooves, although there should be some trimming done. Checked her back for - soreness - none, checked her legs for scars and injuries - nothing on touch. Then the owner admitted that the mare had a ligament torn in one of her hocks 4 years ago, but healed nicely, supposedly never had a limp in her life after the rest. Uh-oh... Well, I still tacked her up (the saddle was too narrow and the owner did incorrect adjusting with a thick fleece saddle pad) and she stood nicely for saddling. Didn't want to accept the bit, though, and asked the owner to do it - appears the mare has her head to be held down with one arm over her nose to do it, otherwise she won't let it happen. Teeth have been recently floated, but not by a vet who does that good, though.

The owner rode her first. Seemed fine at walk, then, at trot, I noticed that, although there was no limpness, the leg with the past injury seemed to get suspended more in the air and being weirdly rotated in the hip. There was some asymmetry in her gait and she carried her tail a bit crooked. I still got on, walked, trotted, cantered a bit. The mare was opinionated, yet willing to cooperate, with very energetic movement and flowing gaits - yet she protested on transitioning to canter on her supposedly injured side, trying to offer choppy, nervous trot instantly and leaning on the bit. So my decision was that, albeit the mare was sweet and I enjoyed her gaits, she was not "The One" for the teenage girl I'm horse-shopping for. Luckily, the girl agreed - she didn't feel that she should stay with this mare either. I hope she finds a good and kind owner to give her the rest she deserves. 

It also seemed weird that, although she's on free choice hay, a scoop of oats, a decent amount of alfalfa and carrots every day, she was still quite thin - not skinny, but could use some weight. I'd have a serious look at her teeth first thing if I was her owner.


----------



## cowgirl928

Hey Saranda, I have a question for you! I want to do some ground work training with my miss Hunny and wonder how you are able to move into teaching your horse so many things from the ground. What did you teach first and how did you move up in the levels? I won't be able to ride until about September and want to make the best of my time by doing a loooot of good ground work with her so when I get back on it's like I never left or like she is even more experienced. I can free lunge her fairly well in an indoor arena as long as it's only me in there, but besides working on turns, reversing directions, whoah-ing, and going from walk to fox-trot, and having her come to me I honestly don't know how to do much more! 

I want to teach her to collect from the ground so I can greatly improve her gaits, but haven't the slightest clue on how to do this. I also want to be able to engage her mind very well so when I do work with her I can remember that she is actually learning something. Also having it be a little physically challenging for her would be good since I am not riding her and she is a bit of a firecracker right now  gotta love my blonde bombshell!


----------



## Saranda

That's a tough question, cowgirl! Mainly because there's SO much to do!

First, you should set up the basic rules - a good foundation system can help, for example, the parelli lvl1 or something alike, that explains to the horse how you ask direct and indirect yielding, in order to perform circling, backing up, accepting different kinds of pressure, etc. That shouldn't take you longer than a week or couple of them, so that the horse doesn't get bored. Also, you have to learn to use precise body language and focus on using your energy and body more than any tack. A good comprehension for both the handler and the horse about what is personal space is also a must.

We move up from there just as in riding - in order to achieve collection one day, we first have to work on rythm, balance, contact. Also, the horse has to trust the handler completely and be relaxed and willing to do things with the human.

I like to start with the simplest things. Spending time in the pastures and doing nothing, observing the horses and waiting, until my horse comes to me. Then I offer following me around, offer the halter to be put on (and respect it, if the horse shows that he doesn't want all of that the particular day!), do some leading and go for long in-hand walks down the trails, in which we work on/"talk about" being light to the pressure of the halter and respecting each others' space, myself being focused so that he is interested to follow me and we then graze where I show it's to be done - just as a lead mare would do. The result should be effortless walks, in which the horse stays light, happy, focused on me, ready to go over any obstacles. There we can also do in-hand trotting hillwork, stretching long and low in trot, doing walk-halt, trot-walk , trot-halt-trot transitions, sidepassing over logs, climbing with forelegs on treestumps, flexing neck, arching back, backing up, lunging with encouraging to use the hind legs more, and doing other exercises that support the suppleness of the horse and that prepare him for the collection. I always suggest, not command, and I try to make everything short, fun and sweet, so that the horse feels rewarded even by just being given the chance to do something with me! In the arena, we can do cavaletti work, the Spanish walk (to encourage good shoulder action), etc., and also ground driving is a very good thought, as it can help with working on light contact, straightness, flexing and more. Also, I always remember to spend as much or more undemanding time with the horse, as I spend in doing something with him. 

Overall, the collection cannot be taught, imo. We can help their bodies and minds to evolve, we can support their energy, personality and pride, and then, one day, the collection starts coming naturally, as a result of the horse being fit and ready enough to present it to us. 

Being a larger, slow growing horse, who is inclined to be on the front and lacking impulsion from the back, this is what he is offering me now. Still work in progress, of course - 











I would highly suggest that you do some reading for inspiration. This is what has greatly helped me in the way and given me some valuable ideas on precise exercises or techniques - 

101 Horsemanship Exercises: Ideas for Improving Groundwork and Ridden Skills: Amazon.co.uk: Rio Barrett: Books

Dancing With Horses: Amazon.co.uk: Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling: Books

Dressage Naturally: Dressur im Sinne des Natural Horsemanship: Amazon.co.uk: Karen Rohlf: Books

From Leading to Liberty: 100 Training Games Your Horse Will Want to Play: Amazon.co.uk: Jutta Wiemers: Books

The Ultimate Horse Behaviour and Training Book: A Revolutionary and Enlightened Approach for the 21st Century: Amazon.co.uk: Linda Tellington-Jones: Books


----------



## Saranda

Double post, sorry.http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultimate-Ho...=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1359370249&sr=1-5


----------



## Saranda

Woah, 20-somethings, where did y'all go?!

Got some nice news to share! The friend who was searching for a horse for her daughter hasn't found one yet...but she did find one for herself! It's a 4yo, very green Latvian Warmblood mare, who was being sold by gypsies, which is usually bad news around here. But, surprisingly, she was extremely nice and willing, and the vet just gave the green lights - she's also completely healthy. I got to test-ride her, and she's got the nicest trot, although she is quite flighty and nervous still. No canter under rider yet, and lots and lots of groundwork will be needed, but she is still super nice, and - guess what! It turns out Snickers is her uncle!  The best part still is that I get to train her groundwork and ride her with the help of a trainer until my friend is ready to handle her herself, learning on older and calmer horses in the meantime.


----------



## existentialpony

I'll check in! 

I am at a point in my partnership with my new gelding, Jax (2 months!), where he is just making me incredibly happy as he starts to really trust and listen! At a trail obstacle course the other day, we made a lot of progress and learned how to move just one foot at a time (eg. to stand on a platform with his fore)... pics below! Yesterday on a whim, I had him yielding his fore, hind and sidepassing even though it's not something he has done a lot in the past... today (I have had a few spooky issues with him and so we have spent sooo much time over the past 2 weeks trust-building) I went on a trail with a barnmate whose horse is oodles more "bombproof" than Jax, and while my barnmate's horse spooked multiple times, Jax didn't bat an eye!!

We are doing so well together that my heart sings every time I think about going to the barn. 

I ordered and am starting to receive my endurance tack-- we ordered a biothane bridle & reins and a synthetic saddle and Toklat pad. The biothane tack came in from Taylored Tack and oh my GOODNESS I love it!! (sneak peak below...) The few pictures I snapped simply don't do the color justice. It is so darn flashy and fun. :lol: I had a small issue-- the throatlatch was too small, and Amanda was kind enough to mail me a larger one at no cost. She is truly wonderful to work with!

When I purchased Jax, he had a problem with one of his hind legs in that it was stiff to pick up (pulling it up and in towards his body), but didn't appear to affect his stride and he wasn't at all hind lame, as per a vet. He wasn't on supplements, vit/min, etc... so I set him up on a regimen that included some joint support and he is improving by the day! He is a little stiffer the day after a tough ride, but I think that he is on the up-and-up. My fingers are crossed that between the recent addition of Hyaluronex and chiropractic work, he will be 100% for more rigorous endurance conditioning.

Anyway, that's us!


----------



## cowgirl928

wow he's GORGEOUS!!! glad you guys are connecting well  isn't it always fun when the "bomb-proof" horse gets jumpy and the new guy at the barn is calmer then an old plow horse? Not comparing your gorgeous man to a plow horse by any means! I just mean when they're all nice and delightfully calm 

anyways, here's me checking in...

Some news from the lovely Dakota state, (the freezing arctic North one that is), my man and I are expecting our first baby! We are excited, albeit scared like any prospective parents. School has been taking a tough toll on me being able to spend time with my dear mare and I miss her so so much. Every time I go up there it is usually freezing cold so all we have time to do is go into the indoor arena long enough to do a quick free lunge and work on some bonding things. I want to train her to voice commands as I had a horse I once trained to "whoah" so well that when someone else rode him and was nervous about his trot all I did was say whoah from 20 yards away and he stopped on a dime  I want that with her too. 

How far away are you guys from your horses? Hunny is about a 30-40 minute drive which isn't bad at all considering how much I love where she is, but sometimes it is so hard to get up there to see her  

How well do you think horses recall training/learning something? I am trying to do some little work with Hunny but I am almost nervous that if I teach her something and then don't get up there for a week or goodness forbid two it will just go out her other ear! (She is blonde so it wouldn't surprise me :lol: just kidding she is incredibly smart)

aaaaand the most recent photo of my blonde partner in crime <3


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I'll check in. Not too much new for me. I did finally get to go to my guitar lesson this week! I missed my lesson for 6 weeks in a row, because every Thursday evening there would be snow and wind or freezing rain. My lesson is a little over 45 minutes away. I changed my lesson time from 7:30 pm to 3:00 pm. I work till 2:00 on that day and my first student is at 5:00 so it works out well. I love my teacher! He is teaching me finger style blues! My original style is bluegrass flatpicking, so it's been quite the change for me. I love playing both. My teacher is Ken Hamm, he has won a Juno award for his blues singing and playing. 






Here is song that he wrote. He is playing slide guitar. I have just touched a bit on slide guitar, it is fun though! 

Onto to a more horsey subject...
The rescue put up more pictures of my girl, Ruby!
(Warning, here comes picture over load!)

Having fun 









They are leaving halters and leads on each horse, not so sure how I like that.









Being frisky









Sparring with her half brother... The possible dad of her possible foal









Ruby is the one in front of the herd









Today I was talking with a customer in the store. They mentioned that they have horses. I was standing there thinking later and really missed grooming and doing ground work. I could almost smell the horse sweat, and feel the tension and give on a lead rope. I think I miss my horse a bit! The end of May is a long ways away! 
To answer your question Cowgirl928, One of my horses is 3 1/2 hours away, and the other is 4 1/2 hours away. 
BTW, I love your horse!
EP, I love your pictures! You horse is beautiful! Looks like you're having a lot of fun with him!


----------



## countryryder

Well,I'm getting packed to go on a little holiday to the mountains,really looking forward to it! 

As for what's new horsey-wise:
Juno continues to improve;she still needs ALOT of work,but at least the aggression issues have greatly improved,in fact,at times she is downright affectionate.I moved her from the round pen,back to "civilization" yesterday;so far,so good.
Carmela is leading and tying quite well now.She's still not too sure about people,but if I take it slow she will let me approach and pet her when she's out in the pasture.Biggest thing now is getting her used to having her feet/legs handled,she absolutely hates it at the moment,lol.
A number of weeks ago,Lena ripped a chunk of hair out of Missy's chest during a debate over who's hay pile belonged to who;didn't think anything of it as it didn't even really break skin,but problem is,Missy is constantly scratching it now,and now she's got these big bald patches on her chest and the skin there is all scaly and dry looking and appears to be very itchy. Any suggestions on what to put on it? She also somehow gave herself a puncture wound under her chin;I've been treating it and it's healing quite well,but same thing,she's constantly rubbing it and irritating the skin. It's only these places where her skin looks like that..

Anyways,here's some recent pics of the crew.


----------



## countryryder

cowgirl928 said:


> Some news from the lovely Dakota state, (the freezing arctic North one that is), my man and I are expecting our first baby! We are excited, albeit scared like any prospective parents. <3



Congrats on your big news,that's exciting!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Not letting this go to page three..
Yesterday I drove into work and the fog was pretty thick. Coming home (around 6), it was even thicker. Today it was clear and sunny and the temp was -2*C. It was lovely!


----------



## existentialpony

We've had slightly better weather here in AZ.  Our high has dropped from the 70's down to the 58-60 for a few days, and there was even snow up on the mountains this morning! It's also been terribly windy, which has made for some excellent exercises in trust for Jax and me... haha!

He did so well today that I am actually taking him to a gymkhana tomorrow with a friend! We will probably stick to walk/trot classes since he is unfamiliar with running patterns (silly former WP horse), but it will be fun and good experience for us both. I had him trotting 10" poles today (well... jumping at first, but he figured it out quickly!) in preparation for their 2-jump cowhorse course.  Lots of pictures to come!

By the way-- congratulations cowgirl!! How exciting! :-D And about horse memory... I think they remember more than we think! Especially if they're fast learners to boot. Jax typically learns after 1-2 days of repeating something.


----------



## TruleyInspired

Im glad I found this one haha. I keep seeing this 40 mature forum. well im 20 something and love my horses. 

Im 23 have my own farm in Southern Alberta, Canada. Work alot and what spare time i have its on my horse. 

hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Yay! Another person! Welcome! I am from Southeastern SK. I'm 20. Right now I don't have my horses nearby. 
We're all crazy here! So you have to be a little off your rocker to understand most of what we say. :lol:

Again, welcome!


----------



## countryryder

Another Albertan,sweet! 
I am envious of you having your own farm;that's my dream for someday,but in the meantime I enjoy helping out on my folks place.
You've got a gorgeous horse,by the way..


Now,for some non horse related news;just discovered that we're going to be having puppies!Teslin,our purebred Husky,is not spayed,as we were wanting to someday get her bred,plus all the surrounding farms have female dogs so it's never been an issue.She's been looking quite round,which is not unusal for her in the winter,but then the other day when I was petting her,I discovered that she was developing a milk bar to go along with the belly! Started phoning around trying to find out if anyone had seen a stray dog around,only to have our nearest neighbor sheepishly admit that they had recently gotten a male and hadn't quite gotten around to fixing him yet,oh,and by the way,we saw him breeding your dog but we were sure he was too young to do anything.Really?! Well,at least we know who the father is..So,about the middle of March,we'll have Husky/Great Pyrenees puppies! 

Here's the mom


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ooooh all those lovely wintery pictures! We've had a weird summer down here in Melbourne - it can be 35C at the hottest part of the day (around 4pm) but 12 or 13C in the early mornings. I've been sleeping in a furry jacket under my doona, but by midday I'm in shorts and a tank top!

Brock's still with the lady who is leasing him - she's decided to separate him from his buddy to hopefully fix the buddy sourness of both and so far it seems to be working. The great news is that he's been perfect for her in his ground manners from day one - he had been for me for a few months, but I was worried that he might go back to his bad ways. I'm going up there to ride him the weekend after next, get his under-saddle behaviour back on track hopefully.

Here he is munching away at the hay by the barn:


----------



## cowgirl928

wow some of you seem to have a wonderful heat wave going on! I couldn't imagine right now....

And CountryRyder you are having that cross of puppies?! I WANT SOME! we had 2 great pyr's and we loooooved them. They do great here because it gets so darn cold. We can take them on walks without having to worry about their paws and ears freezing since they're built for this awfulness of weather!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

GPs are pretty awesome! We've had a few. I loved every one of them! 

Today was lovely! We went over to my sister's in-law's and after brunch went out cross country skiing! It was my second time to try it, I did a lot better this time than I did last time! I am going to be so sore tomorrow though! LOL! After a good steak dinner (with spaghetti squash! Mmm!) we headed home. A good day all in all! 
Back to work tomorrow. I do enjoy my job, but I am so looking forward to May 17th. That's my last day there. Then it's a mad house with prep for my student recital on the 26th. I head home on the 27th for a week. That is what I am really looking forward to! Going home and working with my horses! Getting to meet Ruby!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

cowgirl928 said:


> wow some of you seem to have a wonderful heat wave going on! I couldn't imagine right now....
> 
> And CountryRyder you are having that cross of puppies?! I WANT SOME! we had 2 great pyr's and we loooooved them. They do great here because it gets so darn cold. We can take them on walks without having to worry about their paws and ears freezing since they're built for this awfulness of weather!


Mid-30s is pretty normal for summer around here, and so long as it's not humid or you don't have to walk a few miles to get something it's actually really nice. Once it hits 40, well then it gets a bit uncomfortable. We've had a few days at 43C this summer and they weren't fun - lots of bushfires, and even our front garden caught alight by itself :shock: Still beats central Australia where they got temperatures around 54C and the weather bureau had to create a new colour to indicate the temperatures!

I have a friend about 3 hours north of Toronto and I can't even begin to imagine the temperatures she describes - the other day it was -25C. I can't even begin to think about what that would feel like, the coldest thing I've ever experienced is my freezer (set at -4C).


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I've never experienced the warm temps you are describing.. But -25*C is not that cold... Unless there's a wind blowing. The other day it was -48*C with wind chill. That's when it's nasty! Frostbite warning, any exposed skin can freeze with in 5 minutes. 

Loving the -8 temps today! Made for a lovely day outside!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I've never experienced the warm temps you are describing.. But -25*C is not that cold... Unless there's a wind blowing. The other day it was -48*C with wind chill. That's when it's nasty! Frostbite warning, any exposed skin can freeze with in 5 minutes.


My brain just exploded :shock: I think my whole body would freeze within about 5 seconds, I'd drop dead and would be a lovely frozen meal waiting for some bear or wolf to come and put me in the microwave.


----------



## tinaev

I'm just going to jump in here because it has been 14 days since I have seen my horse and it makes me all anxious to be away from him for so long LOL. I have been reading the forum more and more to get a horsey fix.

The weather has been beautiful out here in Northern California. It's been sunny and 65 all week, supposed to get up to 70 for the upcoming holiday weekend. I am laying flooring in my house that weekend but hopefully I'll get to head out to the horse on one of the three days I have off. 

I really hope to pick up a new job soon so I can start saving to buy a saddle. I am borrowing a friend's for now and I know with the good weather she's going to want it back soon. 

Anyway, here I go to backtrack through the thread to meet some of you folks.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

You cope with it. Dress warmly and stay inside as much as possible. 

Have to laugh about the bears and wolves though. I have lived in SK for half my life and have never seen a wolf (I wish! My brother sees them all the time up in the bush where he logs), and only seen a couple bears. They are cool! 

I love watching the moose, elk, and deer. That is what we have most of. Along with the coyotes and foxes. We have the occasional cougar (though only one I have seen was when we lived in Montana). 
I love SK! No bad snakes (there are rattle snakes in southern SK), mosquitoes and little flies are the worst bugs, not too many people! It's awesome! ..... Most of the time!... LOL!


----------



## Saranda

Owwee, I'm so sore today! We're still looking for a horse for the teenage girl, and yesterday we went to view a 8yo TBxTrakhener gelding, well over 170cm in height. I was the test rider again and boy it was a fun ride! Especially because he hadn't been ridden in almost 5 months and we were riding in a tiny indoor arena!  He was free-lunged at first and then I got on to enjoy this hot-blooded, yet incredibly responsive and docile boy. When cantering on the left, I discovered it was his "hard" side as he took a turn too sharp and almost hit a large pillar in one side of the arena, and I then got a bit claustrophobic and didn't notice I had become too stiff and pressing one leg against his side. Thus we cantered...and cantered....and cantered....and his owner calmly commented that she hadn't seen such a canter in him under a rider.  I didn't know how to feel about it  , but the gelding was very honest, didn't try to bolt or anything, he just wanted to RUN, but we soon sorted things out. Overall, he was just lovely and, if I was looking for a second horse, he would be on my top 5 list - but he won't be suitable for an unconfident rider like the girl is, and he was also too wide for her. 

After that we went to our barn and I instantly had a lesson on Snickers about loosening up and working on his impulsion. He was a really good boy, especially, when I really managed to lose all my tensness - he then really got his hind end working. We stopped in a good spot, when he offered an active walk after transitioning from trot, so I hope the effects of it will be seen next time. And I really, really need to loosen up my body!


----------



## countryryder

Well,apparently both us and the neighbor were a little off on the dates in regards to the arrival of the puppies,I'm sitting here watching them be born as I type.  Teslin gave us no warning signs,but thankfully we were keeping a close eye on her anyways and caught her in the early stages of labor,so were able to get her situated in the "delivery room" in the house. I'll post some pics once everyone's arrived,better practice your oohing and awing because from what I've seen so far,this is going to be one cute batch of puppies!


----------



## countryryder

Ohh,it's been a long night! We're at seven so far,not sure if she's done or not..


----------



## existentialpony

Aww countryryder, best to the momma & her puppies! How sweet!  Can't wait to see the final count & more pictures!

I had an interesting ride today... having mastered our relationship in the arena and around scary objects/obstacles (finally!), Jax & I have been hitting the trails with a friend and on Friday, we went solo for the first time. Other than being nervous about a "private property" sign that Jax quickly got over, we did very well! So I planned on following the wash a little further down today, and maybe bringing some lunch. Boy, did I have the wrong idea... Jax decided overnight that he was buddy/trail sour.

We left the property, got to the road, and Jax STOPPED. Backed up, crow hopped, made a huge fuss. So of course, I turn back and check my saddle/pad, which are fine... so we do some roundpen to let him know I'm not dealing with it. He's gets some faux-stallion prancing and ay-rab dragon nostril snorting out of the way, calms down nicely and I hop back on... this time he won't leave the property. We head into the arena and I make him really move those feet (and make sure he's just being fussy about the trail, not in pain), back to the edge of the property, refusal, rinse and repeat THREE TIMES.

Finally, my thighs are starting to sore and my sweaty horse makes it a step off of the property and starts up with the crowhop/mini buck-rear threat thing he had going, so I hop off and run along side him trotting across the intersection and to the road that leads to the wash! :lol: Of course a man sees us and I feel like an idiot running with my horse down the road. Anyway, we mount up again and Jax occasionally tries to refuse, but I whap him on the butt with the reins and ride out his fuss (really nothing too bad, it was mostly bluffing, I think) and at LAST, he calms down and moves out. The rest of the ride was pretty nice--didn't even spook at the sign!--and the wash was peaceful, but we only went as far as our last short trail... we were both pretty exhausted.

His attitude today was really disappointing to me (one step forward, two steps back...), but I was proud that I rode through it and proved to Jax that he doesn't have my number!


----------



## countryryder

Good for you for sticking with it! Sounds like you had a rather interesting ride. 

Final count puppy-wise is seven,four boys and three girls. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

CUTE PUPPIES!!!

:happydance:


----------



## countryryder

Aren't they cute?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Aww! Love the puppies!


----------



## Alpinerider

Ah I love that you created this! My name is Julia, I am 21, and I have to say I am at a kind of awkward "in between" age at my barn. Everyone is either 30 and up, or 16 and below. I enjoy it though, it certainly keeps things interesting as everyone is having such different experiences 

I have a little paint mare named Raisin, we're working on dressage, and thinking about starting some jumping soon to mix it up!


----------



## countryryder

Welcome! 
And just so you know,pictures of your horse are a requirement to join this thread.. Not really,but we'd still like to see some!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Welcome! 
Pictures would be lovely!


----------



## countryryder

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Aww! Love the puppies!


They are so sweet and cuddly,and make the funniest little noises.. 
Took a look at Teslin's paper work from when we got her and discovered she's not purebred as I thought,she's actually a Husky/Malamute cross. Not sure how I missed that,lol.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

We've raised a couple batched of puppies. GPs and and GP crosses. They are adorable! Even more so when they are at weaning age!


----------



## countryryder

Although it wasn't planned,I think this is still a pretty good cross.From what I've been told,they make great family dogs.


----------



## Saranda

Aww, wonderful puppies! Congratulations! 

I'm on a very thin edge right now. Might have to change barns for Snickers and afraid to make the wrong choice. :/


----------



## countryryder

Saranda said:


> Aww, wonderful puppies! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm on a very thin edge right now. Might have to change barns for Snickers and afraid to make the wrong choice. :/



Oh,that's too bad.  Hope it all works out for you..


----------



## cowgirl928

1. countryryder if I had a house and land I would ask you for your contact information for a puppy because I LOVE THEM! 

3. whats goin on saranda? Can we help at all?


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, cowgirl, but it has been already decided. The thing is that the BO decided to increase our boarding fee quite noticeably in order to make some long-needed improvements for our facilities. Without these improvements, some potential safety hazards have already started to show up and there are also a problem with overgrazed pastures. The BO is doing her best, but has a history of promising and not fulfilling the promised things, so, summing everything up with an unpleasant financial situation I'm currently in and some personal issues, I've decided to move, along with a couple of other boarders. It hurts terribly to leave this otherwise beautiful place and Snickers will have to be stalled overnight for a month or so (I hate this part!), but the new barn, to which we move when April comes, is otherwise rather nice, only without any decent trails. However, we'll have a large outdoor and an indoor arena, and my Dressage trainer is also giving lessons there. I'm already looking for 24/7 pasturing alternatives and hoping to find something decent before the autumn comes.


----------



## Twism86

Im a 20-something (26) and just learning to ride with a friend, so I figured I would post up here. Only been on a few trail rides and the horse i ride is calm, if not lazy! He is the palomino in my avatar. I only get terrified when he decides not to be lazy and race my friends horse (also in avatar). So anyway, thats my story, just hoping to ride and learn more and maybe pick up some tips online.

Tom


----------



## countryryder

Welcome,Twism! 


Haven't been doing too much lately with the horses as it's horribly icy here right now,and I have no indoor facilities to ride/work in.I have Carmela up for sale now,have had a few people interested but nobody's followed through yet.Hopefully soon,though! Juno now ties,although she's not the most patient yet when it comes to standing for any length of time,lol,and have also started teaching her to lunge;just small circles at the walk for now,working on voices commands and paying attention. She's come a long way from the aggressive psycho that she was a month ago..


----------



## cowgirl928

well luckily spring is in the air here! and welcome tom! 

Anywho, it is getting to the "too muddy to do anything" stage so we are going to be stuck in the indoor arena for a little bit. Oh well, I'd rather have some mud than be freezing my tata's off...


----------



## Twism86

Yes, for many areas spring is also mud season.... The horse I ride stumbles on dry land so I will hold off taking him through the mud for now. I could always ride my friends appendix who will trample through anything.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I am going to my parent's place the next two weekends!!! I get to see my boy! This weekend will just be traveling up on Friday night and leaving Saturday evening (friend's bridal shower Sat afternoon), and next weekend I have to go up there again for a orthodontist appointment, I am going up Friday evening and leaving sometime on Sunday. The crazy exciting news is that the lady that is picking up my horse might be delivering her on the weekend that I am there! It might also be the next weekend, but I'm hoping for the 9th! 
I am so looking forward to hanging out with my siblings, visiting my friends, loving on my horse(s) and cow, and going to church again. I'm just a bit excited! 
Other than that, after a week off from teaching guitar (school break), I am through my second day back into teaching and it's going great! I have 6 students, two more to go this week and then I'm 'home free'. Friday is always a relief to me even if I have to work all day at the store. I like teaching, but it's quite taxing of mind. I couldn't imagine being a school teacher. 
The weather is incredibly warm here not getting any colder than -15*C, it's crazy! I'm expecting another cold snap, but you never know, this winter has been weird, warm (plus 5*C) one day and -25*C the next day with blowing snow. Lots of freezing rain. Scary for driving in to work. We have a 15 min drive to get into town.
Really looking forward to spring! That'll come in May... or June...


----------



## cowgirl928

well good for you dear! i hope you have a blast. funny enough, I'm going to school to be a school teacher haha  so trust me, if it's something you aspire to do the whole mental part of it is a challenge worth taking on! I personally LOVE teaching.

It's spring break at my university starting tomorrow, WOOO!!!!! and my dear Hunny and I are going to spend some quality time together  Yay for working on bombproofing! I get to go find tarps, grab my exercise ball, and find all sorts of other scary things to work with her on haha any other ideas for scary things to work with her on? She generally doesn't spook unless she's being hyper and dumb but when she does it isn't like she freaks out, she just looks at it weird, we go up and she sniffs it, then she acts like it's never there and it was my fault for spooking her about it...blondes....


----------



## FourWhiteSocks

*Hi everyone! I just joined this site and thought this would be a good thread to make some friends on here my age! lol, I am Samantha and I am 21 years old. I have a big beautiful paint mare named Sophie. I ride english and western but english is my passion. So...theres my bio!  *


----------



## cowgirl928

welcome to HF! we're all pretty cool here (not to brag or anything...) any other photos of your girl so we can get to know her and you a tad better? What about English riding do you enjoy? Any certain discipline within English?


----------



## FourWhiteSocks

I am def going to be adding more pics  I really love the elegance of english, it just has a way of making you feel like you're a queen or something! Right now I do english pleasure, equitation, etc. but I am just starting to learn jumping. I really want to learn Dressage but in my area its hard to find a good dressage trainer without driving a few hours. Sophie is still in the learning process but I am hoping she will be ready to show by summer.


----------



## cowgirl928

well if you want to try some dressage you can always check out the dressage forum for advice, I know they will gladly offer it.


----------



## existentialpony

Welcome!  I too am just getting into the world of dressage-- for the most part without a trainer, but I will be incorporating that soon, hopefully. Can't wait to see pictures of Sophie!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Welcome to HF! 

I got to go out and visit my boy yesterday! He took about a minute and then remembered pretty much everything that I had taught him. He can be such the gentleman sometimes! Don't ask about the other times! LOL! 
I didn't ride but did throw my youngest two sisters on him and led them around. My sister Sara loves horses (she's almost as crazy as me!), so she was really happy! Ruth likes to have a ride every now and then. 
I had to go to a bridal shower that afternoon, but my brother brought Coyote in and gave him a trim while I was gone. I love my brother! :-D BTW folks, he's almost 19, has worked for a logging company for 3 years, is a handy man, and likes riding, and training horses. 
I had a good time at home! My relationship with my dad can be very stressful at times. But nothing came up this trip and it was enjoyable and refreshing to be out at the farm. And I love my siblings!

A few pictures

Coyote coming to see me... He was really coming for the carrots, but he hung around. 









Coyote and Ruth









Sara on Red with Jesse. Red is Jesse's 7 year old QH gelding









Jesse and Golda. She is a bit touchy about her ears, so Jesse was scratching her head and and working on the ears a bit. This is Golda's 'this feels good, but he is touching my ears' look








Golda belongs to my brother Ezekiel. She is a 4 year old QH with 1/8 Saddlebred thrown in. She has had 2 rides. 

I'm hoping that when I go up next weekend that I'll be able to ride Coyote a bit. I might also get to see my new horse!


----------



## cowgirl928

alright guys, I have a very serious question to ask you. We are going through a blizzard and have had freezing rain and very wet freezing snow with more snow on top of it. My mare is at my friends house, normally a 30-40 minute drive away. She has multiple other horses, as well as a few that will be foaling in a few weeks. She and her employee left a few days ago with a trailer full of horses to take to her other ranch in Kentucky, and her employee won't be back until Wednesday hopefully (weather permitting). She won't be back for 6-8 weeks. Should I drive up there tomorrow to check on everything since we had the blizzard? I am worried because the only other people that live on the property a couple of geezers who cannot get around the best (and refuse to leave the property). I'm concerned about the horses because of the waterers freezing up. There is plenty of shelter and they had a TON of hay in their pens, just in case, but I still worry. Opinions?


----------



## existentialpony

Honestly, I would rather be safe than sorry. Especially if you can't contact anyone nearby who you trust to check on the horses!

Then again, I am pretty darn neurotic.  I just know it would stink to have the waters freeze up and then have to deal with colic/dehydration/etc in the middle of inclement weather.


----------



## deltadawn

WaaWhoo!!! So i got back into horses about 2-3 years ago. I was living in town, but my grandparents had land, so i keep them out at there house. They live about 20 mins away, so i was going out everyday for bout 3 years to there house to feed/ride what ever. Well in December my boyfriend bought a house outside of town, and we are finally bringin the horses HOME!!! This wendsday or Thursday we will be done fixing and putting up fence, and ill be on my way pickin up my babys!!!:lol:


----------



## poppy1356

Cowgirl I would go check on them. While if their water did freeze up they could eat snow I would still rather be safe than sorry.

So I haven't really been around here in a long time. I got a 3rd job at another stable. I work at a gorgeous dressage barn. The barn is nicer than my house lol. It's a lot of hard work but it will bring in some greatly needed extra money. And the horses are absolutely stunning. And amazingly well behaved.


----------



## Saskia

That's exciting Delta!

Cowgirl - I check on my horse pretty much everyday so I would! 

I used to post here a bit but haven't for a while... Rosie went lame a while back, maybe six weeks or so ago. So it kind of made me feel anti-horse and bitter for a while but I am feeling better  So here's a bit of a rant about the whole thing. 

She's on and off lame. I had the vet out ($250... 5 minutes from the vet service, told me NOTHING) but he doesn't know anything. I think she's just sliding a lot in the paddock (SOOOO MUCH MUD) and just can never heal. She seems to be getting better slowly. 

I've been pretty dissapointed with my agistment place though. Super nice people renting out a paddock for a pretty high price really (but its convenient). I was okay with paying that because I thought it was a good little (a bit under an acre) paddock but since the rain its been awful. And I mean really awful. Like half the paddock covered with a thin layer of running water. It's not just muddy, its like a paddy field. And because its a slope and a flat bit I have a tiny river thing flowing through my small paddock which obviously they knew about but didn't tell me how bad it got. So Rosie hangs out on high ground but everything (food and water) is on low ground, so she kind of slides down this slope and leaps over the river and basically keeps hurting herself. Plus there was a leech on her the other day, so now my premium tiny paddock has leeches, no riding facilities since they moved a trampoline into the arena and is like a rice paddy field. 

Anyway, I am moving away soon which is great because the agistment is half as much with more feed at the new place. Huge paddocks (100 acres) for now until spaces open up, but that's okay, they're good and dry and I think it might be really good for Rosie to recuperate there. Still have to get through more rain and then find a trucking company who will pick up from where she is. 

So yeah. I'm moving to my hometown/city which is weird but there is more work there. 

How has everyone been?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Well we're stuck in our yard with a 4x4 3/4 ton truck! We were on our way to work and almost out of the yard. 10 more feet to the road! But we're stuck, and I mean, really stuck! My brother-in-law's dad... JUST CAME AND PULLED US OUT!!! Yay! Now we'll be off to work (albeit, a little late) and then teaching lessons in Carlyle instead of at our house.  I can't wait for spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I was writing and then he came and pulled us out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Saskia that sounds incredibly irritating. When do you get to move? Will you be movin your horse with you right away?


----------



## Saskia

Thats great they pulled you out guitarist! I hate getting bogged!

Actually my new house dates are coming together perfectly. I should be moving in on the 18th. My car is tiny so i have to get a horse trucking transport to move her but i am a little out of the way which is tricky. I got a quote today for $440 so thats the one to beat. If i can move early i might though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

So,I sold Carmella yesterday,yay! I think it will be a great home for her;she's going to be a young,but experienced,girl's project pony. Carm tends to be quite shy around new people,but she and the young lady got along great right from the start,so that was,to me,a good sign.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Hello all! It's been ages since I've been on here, but I thought I would share some news on Lilly. She was previously at my parents' and wasn't getting enough exercise and was free feeding on hay - mainly because her pasture mate is a 29 year old mare who, out of necessity, free feeds in winter. I moved her to a friend's place who was going to start exercising her and hand feeding her. I went out to see her today and her weight loss is amazing. What a difference more exercise and less food has done her. I'm under no illusions that she is not still overweight, but she is on the right track and looks less like she's at 11 months gestation. Don't mind her sweatiness, I took the photo after a good free-lunging session. I think the most notable differences are in her neck and barrel.


----------



## gypsygirl

ok, i need to vent. i hate my apartment !

i had coins laying on on the dryer [we have one washer and one dryer for the whole building] the wash only takes 25 minutes so i just leave the coins on the dryer and come back in exactly 25 minutes. someone had left something in the washer earlier today that my roomate had to take out and set aside so she could use the washer. this jacket thing had been sitting out half of the day wet just laying there. so i let 25 minutes go by and go to switch my wash over. the jacket was in the dryer and my coins were gone ! what the heck people, use your own money to dry your stuff ! it may be witchy, but i took the jacket out and put my clothes it.


----------



## existentialpony

^ That's mean!  Sorry someone stole your laundry monies. I'd do the same thing you did!

I am just settling in at home after a gymkhana day at a local ranch... my horse's background is in WP (hehe) but we've been doing a little of this and that to start helping him be more of an all-around. We mostly do walk-trot classes, occasionally we run a pattern.

Well, my true desire for Jax is to start schooling for dressage, mostly to fix some of his bad WP habits. This is a photo that a friend took today during a trot class... (ignore my terrible hands).

Uh, yes please! With that trot? I love this boy.  And the last photo is just for fun (even though we were truly horrible on barrels!). Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## existentialpony

... and on that note I just scheduled my first ever dressage lesson (and first lesson in... uh, at least 4 years?) for this Wednesday! :shock:  I'm actually a little nervous!


----------



## cowgirl928

good luck on your lesson! Don't be nervous silly, just relax and I can almost guarantee you will do better.

And news for me, I'm engaged! As of this past weekend


----------



## existentialpony

cowgirl928 said:


> good luck on your lesson! Don't be nervous silly, just relax and I can almost guarantee you will do better.
> 
> And news for me, I'm engaged! As of this past weekend


Ahh!! Congratulations! How exciting for you! :clap:


----------



## gypsygirl

existentialpony said:


> ^ That's mean!  Sorry someone stole your laundry monies. I'd do the same thing you did!
> 
> well i went back down to take it out of the dryer and it was all wet and someone had thrown my basket across the room haha !
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## cowgirl928

existentialpony said:


> Ahh!! Congratulations! How exciting for you! :clap:


why thank you  I'd tell the whole world if I could! Quite frankly though I do think that many of the population wouldn't give a rats a*s :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Congratulations!!! That's exciting! You'll have to post a picture of the ring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

It's getting sized right now and my phone does it NO justice. But it is absolutely beautiful  he did an excellent job in picking it out.


----------



## existentialpony

Baha, when I was engaged I was a member of the pricescope forums and so I was sooo tempted to ask you for pics!


----------



## cowgirl928

If I could get a good photo of it I would totally post it. I couldn't even find it online! and I don;t really want to find it online because I do not want to know how much it cost lol

Here is a little description: the center stone is under a half carat (perfect for my small hands) and the setting is made so that the diamond doesn't catch on anything. The setting is actually a big part of the design of the ring, as there are two dainty continuations of the band curling around the diamond to hold it in place better; he chose this partially because he knows how much I work with my hands and he wanted a secure diamond and setting. There are smaller stones on each side of the center stone, in one single row. It's not incredibly ornate but it is still very flowy looking. Just my style  It's not gaudy, it wont be sticking up, it will not be getting caught on things, and most importantly with a baby on the way- since the center stone is surrounded by smooth metal it wont scratch our baby. 

I hope my description gave some insight


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I can't wait to see a picture! 

Right now I am on pins and needles! My sister (not the one I'm living with) is in labor and last we heard she was dilated 4 inches. We are trying to find my brother-in-law's cell number so we can call and find out whats up. 
This is an anxious first time auntie!


----------



## countryryder

Congratulations,Cowgirl! 

And congratulations to you on becoming an auntie,GallopingGuitarist! Boy or girl?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

He was just born! Matthew George it is! I am totally excited!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Oh and thank you!


----------



## countryryder

Hurray! That's so exciting!


----------



## PenelopesMom

*New from Illinois!*

Hi all, my name is Gina I'm 28 years old and as of Sunday will be a new horseowner! I'm very excited and also a little nervous as well. Its always been a dream of mine to own a horse just didnt expect it at this time. (My brother in law has a new health issue that is keeping him from keeping his horse so my husband and I have decided to take her in). I have been married for 6 years in Aug. between my husband and I we have 5 children ages ranging from 10 to 4 yr. old twins. I've been reading alot of the threads on here and stumbled upon this one and thought hey this is my cup of tea! A little about my new addition...Her name is Penelope...Penny for short. She is a 9yr old mare Quarter horse. Penny is a little overweight so we'll be working on that as she settles in to her new home. My husband and I are not experienced riders although we have ridden Penny a few times. We will be taking lessons starting in mid April but for the time being we are going to do a little teamwork here and try to help eachother with whatever we can making this new transition. I am very open to any input and advice that anyone feels the need to give me and please be ready b/c I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions. Glad to be a part of such a wonderful forum!


----------



## Saranda

My brother was just blessed with his first child and now I'm an aunt too, I guess.  It's a girl and I'm planning to make her horsey as soon as I can.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Welcome Penelopesmom! Congrats on getting your first horses! 

Sarandra, that's exciting! I'm for sure going to be spoiling my nephew when I'm around him! I hope you have lots of fun with your new niece!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Saranda said:


> My brother was just blessed with his first child and now I'm an aunt too, I guess.  It's a girl and I'm planning to make her horsey as soon as I can.


we already have horse stuffed animals, story books, young readers books, and a plan to submerse our daughter in everything horse :lol:

Congrats on everyone being new aunties! It's an awesome experience


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I just bought Matthew's baby gift... a camo baby set... booties, hat, bottle, onesie, etc. It's all in 'real tree camo'. Yep, this auntie is going to be the one that sends all her nephews and nieces the country and equestrian themed gifts.  

If I ever get married and have kids... well those kids are going to have a hard time not knowing about horses and farm life. LOL!


----------



## cowgirl928

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I just bought Matthew's baby gift... a camo baby set... booties, hat, bottle, onesie, etc. It's all in 'real tree camo'.


Omg I think you are my long lost cousin...we are going to get a real tree set for our girl  and we even found a carrier cover that is real tree trimmed in PINK!!! not to mention some hilarious onesies on etsy.com


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Haha! Didn't know I had a cousin in ND! Most of my family is in WA. LOL! Real tree camo is AWESOME! We got this real tree wrapping paper in at the store around christmas time, I think I bought around 5 rolls of it! My i-phone case is also real tree. I just 'might' like it!


----------



## cowgirl928

real treee wrapping paper?! You've got to be kidding me...thats AWESOME! go hunters


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

You might want to check out this website... River's Edge Products, Inc.

This is what I bought for my nephew
River's Edge Products, Inc.


----------



## countryryder

GallopingGuitarist said:


> You might want to check out this website... River's Edge Products, Inc.
> 
> This is what I bought for my nephew
> River's Edge Products, Inc.



Haha,awesome;it's pretty much the whole kit and caboodle! 
I also am constantly on the lookout for camo gear for my little cousins (lots of hunters and hunters-to-be in my family).We have this sweet little thrift shop in town that gets in alot of really nice kid's stuff,and I often find camo goodies in there.Much cheaper than Bass Pro!


----------



## Saranda

Moving barns only 16 days away... I sure hope Snicks takes this well. But I guess he'll be okay, being the friendly, outgoing horse he is and getting a whole bunch of new horses, inluding youngsters and foals, which he adores, to play with.


----------



## cowgirl928

How do you feel about the move Saranda? I'm sure Snickers will blend in just fine with the new herd if you think so too


----------



## Saranda

Well, I am a bit nervous, I guess. Particularly about stabling him overnight, but it will be only for a month or so, then they go out in 24/7 pastures. Overall, it's a rather good barn, although not fancy, I'll just have to get used to a larger number of boarders (there are 15 of them, not including me and my two friends who are moving with me), compared to the total of 7 in our current barn. I'm not too socially-oriented, you see, and I don't adapt to new environment quickly... But it'll be okay, and I'll take lots of pictures when we move!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

You'll do amazing! Would love to see pictures! Finding/moving to a new place (whether for your horse or for you) is always nerve racking. 

Take a deep breath! Smell the horses! 

I'm totally excited! I am going to get to see my Ruby on Easter weekend! Turns out a family friend from ND wants to go up and see my family over Easter and I get to tag along! I am so excited! I bought her a navy blue halter, lead rope, and feed pail. I already had polo wraps in that color so I figured I'd stay with it. When the time comes I'll go with hunter green for Coyote. 

I am planning on getting Ruby an overall check up and preg checked in June when I go up for a week. Is there anything that you would suggest getting checked?
I am planning on hooves (farrier is coming the end of this month), teeth, preg, health, and coggins. She was dewormed at the rescue so I'm not too worried about that right now. 
Also if she is preggo, what is the recommended supplements and feed. If she is bred she would be due in October. I'll have to be looking to a blanket and shelter for the foal and her for sure. Ah the fun!


----------



## cowgirl928

At least you will be with friends Saranda, that is an upside! Plus if you need to vent we are always here at horseforum too. Why exactly are you switching barns again? I don't recall although I know it's in here somewhere...

Sometimes switching barns can be a blessing in disguise. While it doesn't seem like it is going to be fun now, there is always a silver lining. Just look at it with a positive attitude and it won't seem so bad 

Galloping Guitarist...That is so exciting! If you have horse health questions I recommend posting on that part of the thread as they have more input and usually more experts. However here is what I have to say about feeding pregnant mares: some will be easy keepers and will need just consistent feed that is given in larger quantities. Some mares need supplements depending on their current state of health. It depends on the horse. I had to feed my mare a TON of food because we couldn't keep weight on her during and after pregnancy while she still had the foal on her. So it depends on the mare. But still post on the horse health area and you'll get some more specific answers


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the support, guys.  Cowgirl, here's my thread about why I'm moving - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/help-me-make-difficult-decision-153874/

It really hurts me to leave the beautiful forests in which the current barn is situated, though. Spent a lot of time today sitting in the snow in a forest meadow and meditating - it was wonderfully sunny and the wind in the pine trees was singing just like the sea.


----------



## cowgirl928

I understand where you are coming from. I used to board at a place where I could go ride on some gorgeous land and I would just go ride there and take off Hunny's bridle and then let her graze while I sat and listened. Where she is now is a better place for her to be and she is happier, even though the riding area is flat farmland  However if we want to trailer somewhere to ride it is an easy and quick trailer ride (only about 30 mins to river bottoms or hills each way)

I read the thread and it does sound like the move will be good but will take some time getting used to. The new barn sounds like the BO has a good head on her shoulders and is working within the means of the barn. It may not be enjoyable at first, but once you get used to the people and the facilities I bet you will fall in love with the place for different reasons.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I got a hair cut yesterday! I no longer look like I have a mullet when I wear a hat! LOL! 

A couple of pictures. 

Before









After (sorry fuzzy cell phone pic)









I'll try and get some better pictures later. I'll have to get my sister to take some pictures as my camera died on me. It had no right to die, I had only used (and abused) it for 5 or 6 years. Taking it riding, long car trips, heat, cold.... Well, I guess it did have a good life.


----------



## Saskia

Cool about haircut! 

Rosie is settling into her new paddock so well, I am very happy. She has friends!


----------



## chubbypony

Hey hope all is well with everyone 
riding has been terrible lately with the weather and such.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I'm well... well, a little sore, but that's from shoveling the driveway. We got 6 inches of snow over Sunday. 

Saskia, I'm glad Rosie is settling in!


----------



## countryryder

It just won't stop snowing here;it just snows and blows and snows some more.I nearly hit the ditch on the way home from work this afternoon because of the blowing snow and drifting,then was having troubles even getting up our driveway..I am so tired of winter now,I want spring! We're due to start lambing this week,so I'm hoping the weather will become a little more favorable for baby lambs.


----------



## Saskia

I am super glad Rosie has settled. She's been alone for about 5 months now in a little paddock, and towards the end it was so muddy she was getting injured. 

At the new place she was happy. She was running with the horses, happy. She has about 100 acres now which is great. 

It's starting to get cold here, but we'll never get snow! Winter will be good and bad. I don't want to start rugging


----------



## chubbypony

All my guys are bundled in tonight  its snowing here to but thankfully it should stop tomorrow. 

Gah I dont know is its just me but im 22 years OLD and I feel like my career path is so foggy. I have a full time job at a kennel as a supervisor but its not really something I want to do for the rest of my life. Right now im in school for radiology but I dont think it is my calling and would really rather be in the art field... I was always told do whats in demand, until recently a chem professor caught me doodling and told me I should be doing something with all that talent instead. He said when you do something you love you succeed more in life than just doing something for a pay check, I feel its true. I wish I could explain it to my parents as well as he explained it to me.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I just got done shovelling the rest of the driveway. My back hurts so bad! And there is nowhere else to throw the snow! It's all piled at least 3 feet high, if not 5 feet high, on either side of the driveway. It can't possibly snow more! I don't know what to do with it! 

Chubbypony, I hope it all works out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I just got done shovelling the rest of the driveway. My back hurts so bad! And there is nowhere else to throw the snow! It's all piled at least 3 feet high, if not 5 feet high, on either side of the driveway. It can't possibly snow more! I don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Chubbypony, I hope it all works out for you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha,I know the feeling! The snow has piled up so high here that the horses can just walk right over the fence in spots.Sequoya got out this afternoon and when I went out there to get her,I was in snow up to my thighs;once I got to her I just held on and let her drag me out. 

I also hope everything works out for you,Chubby pony.I'm kind of in limbo myself in regards to a career.Thought I had it all figured out,until I got sick and now am not physically able to do some of those things. Having to come up with a plan B,but so far nothing's really clicking..


----------



## chubbypony

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I just got done shovelling the rest of the driveway. My back hurts so bad! And there is nowhere else to throw the snow! It's all piled at least 3 feet high, if not 5 feet high, on either side of the driveway. It can't possibly snow more! I don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Chubbypony, I hope it all works out for you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, Do you use a heating pad??


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Don't have one right now. I have used them before. I put some Rub-A535 on it, and hopefully that'll help. I might get a heating pad at work tomorrow.


----------



## chubbypony

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Don't have one right now. I have used them before. I put some Rub-A535 on it, and hopefully that'll help. I might get a heating pad at work tomorrow.


 I sleep on my heated blanket after my body is sore it seems to help. I need to find my dog one that is "dog safe".


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

It's already started getting cold here, and it's only March (early autumn). It was 37C on Wednesday but a cold spell came around and now it's about 11-13C and wet :-(

I was diagnosed last month with borderline personality disorder which was a bit of a horrid shock and medication isn't working at all. Therapy should work better but it's soooo expensive - $130 a fortnight. If it doesn't suit me after 5 sessions I'll quit and part-lease a horse instead, horses are great therapists. There's also a riding centre for disabled people nearby-ish that I might volunteer at on weekends if I can work out how to get there. I'm missing horses BAD.

Good news regarding Brock - the lady leasing him is selling his paddock buddy (he'll still have buddies over the fence) because she doesn't have time to ride both of them. But the whole family is in love with Brocky so they're more than happy to keep him. He's behaving perfectly for the farrier, and has lovely manners and is extremely affectionate - and good with her kids! I'm sooooo happy, this is all the stuff I worked so hard on with him - he was good when I leased her but I was afraid that he might slip back into his bad ways. But he hasn't! He's still a wuss when it rains though, he dashes into the barn :lol:

Here he is, looking all dappled in his summer coat


----------



## countryryder

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis EHOD. 
Hopefully you/your doctors will be able to find something that helps soon..


----------



## Saranda

Brocky looks so nice and I'm glad he's having a good time! I also hope that you will find a solution for your diagnosis. Must be tough, but at least you know the name of the problem!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Well the therapy is supposed to have a 75% success rate for treating it in 2-6 years so that sufferers are essentially symptomless, which is very good for a mental illness - so that's the good news! Just need to win the lottery to be able to afford the darned sessions :lol: My partner has been helping me pay them so far but he has legal fees to cover until the end of May so I feel bad if he's having to help me too.


----------



## cowgirlnay

Hey all - just now joining this thread even though I've been on HF for quite a while! Need some new excitement. lol..

You can call me Nay, I live in Central Washington (state), I'll be 25 in June, was blessed to grow up around horses. Grew up trail riding and doing various horsemanship clinics, started showing in cutting about 2 years ago! Along with various Quarter Horse's that my family owns, I own a 7 year old QH named Dually (registered name is Kit Down N Dirty) who is my cutting show horse. I am absolutely in love with him. So, I'll try and post more about our adventures in cutting as the season goes on!


----------



## cowgirlnay

oh, PICTURES! I forgot to add pictures!
Here's a few of Dually and I - please ignore my bad form, it was our first year cutting and hadn't got the whole balance-and-keep-your-butt-glued-to-the-seat yet  Dually is a grandson of Dual Pep, and also has Smart Little Lena on both his dam and sires sides - most athletic horse I've ever ridden! And the sweetest boy ever. Loves to cuddle, loves people, and sooo mellow.


----------



## countryryder

Oh,I like him!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Welcome! LOVE your horse! 

I am a little sad. It turns out that one of my co-workers got sick, so I can't go up to my parent's place this Easter weekend as we'll be short staffed even with me there. So unless something comes up and we get more people for that Saturday, I'll be stuck around here. I was looking forward to seeing my new horse and maybe riding my gelding, besides of seeing my sister, Ellie, (who I haven't seen since Christmas), and all the rest of the family. My boss was so apologetic, he was like, "I'll make it up to you!". I love my bosses, they are so good. It just didn't work out. I guess it'll add up on my pay cheque, that's the good part!


----------



## cowgirl928

yes working holidays sucks. but then there is always the holiday pay...

Something incredibly disappointing about my job-I have held my position for over two years in a difficult hospital unit dealing with some really horrible and difficult crap. Now I just found out that one of the girls I went to high school with got a job at a nursing home doing the same thing for almost TWICE the money I am making and she has held the job for a few months. I feel jilted and would almost consider moving for the summer just to get a job with her so I can make money. For petes sake we have a baby on the way, I hold experience in my position, and we have to move in with my in-laws in order to make it. On top of this I'm in college and we have student loans coming up. SERIOUSLY WORLD?! WHAT DID I DO TO NOT GET A BETTER PAYING JOB?! It's because of the oil boom up here but it still infuriates me that my brother in law that works at MCDONALDS makes almost as much as me. 

Rant over.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Crazy jobs! We are in oil country here too. I can't even begin to think about renting or buying a place around here. The prices are ridiculous! I am living with my sister and brother-in-law and paying them a bit of rent. 

On the job, well, now my hopes are in a roller coaster. LOL! My boss just hired someone and she is planning on working that Saturday... If she works out (she starts on Tuesday), then I can go. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up. I'll find out for sure if I'm going on Wednesday evening or Thursday morning. If I can go I'll be leaving Thursday sometime. Whenever my friend from ND gets across the border and picks me up.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Sooo...I'm selling Brocky. The lady who leases him asked if she could buy him and I agreed. I'm sad to be parting with him but I just can't keep him at the moment and I know he's got a great home where he gets on well with them and they love him. He's got lots of pasture, safe fencing, buddies next door, a muddy pond to splash around in in summer and is thoroughly spoiled by the lady. So I'm sad but I'm also happy. I'll ask for a first refusal if she ever has to sell him, but I hope he's found a forever home. It's so nice to know that he's fitted in so well there, and that he gets the attention he needs.

Sale will be finalised over the next few weeks. She said I'm welcome to come up and visit/ride him any time so that's great too. But I know he's in the best of homes which is the most important thing for me.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

So sorry EHOD! That is really tough! I'm glad that you know he is going to a good home. 

It was sunny all day here! Yay! That, and my boss told me on Saturday, that I for sure could have the days off that I asked for! I'm really happy about that! Now just hoping that everything works out for our neighbor to be able to haul Ruby home by then. She has been running into a few problems. 

Today I did dishes (my sister made cupcakes this morning), and cleaned the washroom, as well as hauling out the water from the washer (it drains into a tub down stairs), and washing a load of laundry. It was a nice lazy Sunday! Back to work tomorrow. I managed to get my two students from Thursday to move to Tuesday for this week. So I'll be teaching Tuesday and Wednesday, three students each day. 

For now I'm just really excited to be going to see my horses and siblings! Especially my sister, who is two years older than me. She has been at Bible college and I haven't seen her since Christmas.


----------



## Saranda

All of best luck to Brocky and you, Evil! It sounds like he'll be in a wonderful home, so you just stay strong!

Still nervous. Moving stables this Sunday. As the weather has been very wintery for a long time, he might be stabled overnight for more than a month, until the summer pastures are ready for grazing, but not much I can do about it.  

And yesterday Snickers gave me a scare. All the roads around and the arena of my current barn are now covered with ice or ice crusted snow, so the only option we have is to graze and take walks off-roads. That we did yesterday, and just across the road from our outside arena Snickers noticed a nice, snowy patch and wanted to roll in it. The patch seemed okay, so I let him, but when he got down, it turned out that there is a small slope under all that snow, and he slid down on his side before I could get him up. As a result, he got a small pine tree between his hind and forelegs, and, laying on the slope, couldn't get up anymore! Luckily, he acted bravely and was very calm, although visibly frightened, and two barnmates were near, so they ran to us as I called for help and helped getting him up with ropes. In the process he panicked a little and kicked the pine tree violently several times, but, thank the horse gods, no injuries, just a scare and getting to walk him off for a while, as he had sweated all over. 

But so proud of my big boy, when he lay there and let me hold his head, while my barnmates threw ropes around his legs!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh gosh that must have been so stressful, Saranda! Hate watching horses panic, especially when they're mine!

Thanks guys, I know he's a well loved member of his new family - he even loves their kids! - and he'll have many happy years there. What more could I ask for as a horse owner? I'm selling him at less than half his value but I don't care, he's in a fantastic home. Will still shed a few tears on signing the receipt though :'(


----------



## Saranda

Think of it like this - you gave Brock a chance to re-discover a kinder and more trusty part of his personality, so that he could find the best home - without you he maybe would have missed this chance! Thus, although it will be sad for you to part with him, you were still an incredibly important part of his life and helped him cross over to his new self.  

Regarding Snickers getting stuck, it was stressful, Evil, but at that moment I managed to keep my calm, too - I just know too well that Snickers can get extremely upset and alert if he feels me getting scared, so it was very important that I stay calm and take deep breaths. I guess it's trust.

We just got a chance to try out the trailer that will get Snickers to his new home. He was fantastic - I just had to point to the trailer and he loaded all by himself, then waiting patiently for me to tie him and close the trailer. We repeated it a couple of times with the same results and I feel quite confident about how it will go on the moving day.

Got another tale to tell. Last week we had a huge kid party in the barn, with kids being ponied in the trails, kids running and screaming all over the place and, of course, kids wanting to pet the horsies. A couple of little boys saw me leading Snickers and they wanted to give some treats to him in particular. I hesitated, as Snickers can get very pushy, grabby and nippy around treats, but decided to give it a try, being ready to react and hold him tightly, if needed. And then, he gave me the surprise of the week. Not only he didn't get grabby around those little boys, he was a complete angel - taking carrots softly and oh-so-politely with the tips of his lips on a loose lead rope, and then letting the boys play with his lips, which usually makes him very prone to biting - but not this time! He acted just like an experienced babysitter and that made me very proud of him - first time ever I see him behave so well around strangers with treats!


----------



## cowgirl928

Well Saranda and Evil, it sounds like you both have very big things coming up in your equine life and I wish you both all the best. Evil I am sorry you have to part with your horse but I commend you for realizing that it is indeed the best situation for all. It takes someone with a lot of thought to realize when it is time to let something go, especially when it's something you're close to. I sold one of my heart horses to a family that I knew could take better care of him and believe me I sobbed about it for a while. (and looking back now I wish I woulda kept him because he would have been the PERFECT horse for my fiancee) However in this situation you are being smart and using the tool between your ears, good job.

Saranda-holy buckets that had to have been nerve wracking. I agree with you being proud of your boy! Goodness it takes a lot of trust for a horse to remain calm in that situation. It really shows how much he looks up to you.

As far as my horse life at the moment, well it sucks. Hunny is a ways away, school and the weather are preventing me from seeing her, I can't ride her anyways, and I miss her! Fortunately there is only about a month of school left and the weather is finally supposed to warm up this weekend so I will go see her (if homework doesn't inhibit that idea). Ok my mini whining session is over


----------



## Saranda

By the way, guys, I know I'm probably being irrationally nervous, but how is being out just for 8-9 hours per day in winters for horses? I'm worrying it might be too little, as I'm not used to stabling horses at all. It won't be for long anyway, 2 months at max, depending on weather conditions, but I'm still a bit concerned... Say I'm just being silly.


----------



## poppy1356

Meh Lizzy has been in a stall for a minimum of 18 hours a day since December. She loves it, stuffs her face full of food all night long. When it was really cold or just bad weather she would stay in. She was currently on stall rest again since Friday and just got to go back out today and she was fine all weekend. Didn't make much of a fight as long as she had hay and water. They adjust just fine.


----------



## cowgirl928

I suggest getting a stall toy just in case he gets bored, Saranda. Like a tongue roller or something so he can amuse himself, but as Poppy said I think that he will be ok


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, guys... I hate being so nervous, but I can't help myself. Snickers will get a jolly ball in his stall, carrots hidden in his haynet and apples to bob for in his water bucket.


----------



## poppy1356

Lizzy would be ****ed if I poisoned her food with carrots and apples lol. She will take treats but only after dinner and they cannot touch her other food. 

As long as he has hay he will be fine. I stuff about 20-30lbs of hay in Lizzy's hay net at night and sometimes she will actually manage to finish most of it. I will say she has gained a substantial amount of weight being in a stall at night. Which is what I wanted for her but Snickers might need to have that managed a little more.


----------



## Saranda

Well, he'll be definitely getting a lot more exercise than he's getting now - an indoor arena is a huge benefit for that. He's a good-doer, but I hope that weight management won't be too big of an issue, and soon they will get out in the 24/7 pastures anyway. Might take some time to understand how much hay he needs to graze through the night, however.


----------



## poppy1356

I would just get a slow feed hay net and have a friend help you stuff as much hay in as you can. You can never have too much when they are stalled. You don't want them standing there without food. If he doesn't finish it all just fill the net back up ontop of the uneaten hay. Some days Lizzy will finish it all and some days she won't so I always just make sure it is as full as I can get it. She actually prefers to eat out of the hay bag then the ground. 

If it seems he is eating a lot and gaining to much weight you can get two nets and fill one with the usual good hay then fill the other with lesser quality hay as more of chewing filler. So that way you can lessen the good hay but he will still have something to munch on and keep him happy.


----------



## Saranda

Thanks for the advice.  I already got two haynets for him, and one of my friends who is moving to this barn with her horse along with me, lives just 10 minutes from the barn and will help out with filling the nets. The BO herself swears that she's feeding the horses sufficient amounts of hay and they often still have hay left in the mornings, but we'll see how it proves. True, all the horses in the barn look very healthy and well nourished.


----------



## poppy1356

Lol that could go the wrong way though. For a horse thats used to being outside 24/7 moving around, getting plenty of hay he could plump out. We have two icelandic ponys coming in a month and one of the requirements was that we don't feed to much hay lol.


----------



## Saranda

Yay, so happy right now! 

I've been training groundwork to a young mare, who was almost untouched when I first met her. She had been owned by the gypsies who trained her to tolerate a rider at walk and trot, but she had been taught no ground manners at all, and, regarding the riding part - she was really just tolerating a rider, being very stressful and not trusting at all. After she was bought by her new owner, I was asked to help out, and it's been several lessons now, in which I've been desensitizating her to ropes, whips and unusual objects, dealing with her headshyness, teaching her about personal space, walking in hand, disengaging fore- and hindquarters, backing up, being sensitive to pressure in the rope halter, backing up and the very basics of ground driving. 

She's really a golden girl, very curious and a fast learner, just hadn't been given a chance to prove herself up to now. And today her owner shared with me that the BO of the barn where the mare is being kept, had advised the owner to get me coming to the mare more often, as her attitude and behavior appears to have hugely improved since the lessons started, and she's said to be visibly calmer and more trusting after I've visited her. 

I can't even think of a better feedback! She's my first greenbroke horse whom I've been training from a zero with no assistance at all, so hearing how she's progressing in her everyday life by somebody who isn't directly involved with me, puts a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Saranda

How are you all, 20-somethings? Been some time since anyone last wrote here - except myself.  How's the weather? I can't believe it, but it is STILL snowing here and temperatures are still a little below zero (by Celsius) - and it's April! It feels as if the spring isn't coming at all.

And so, I moved Snickers to the new barn. We had to wait quite a time before loading, because two other horses were moving before us, and one of them had severe loading issues. But, when our time came, Snickers just followed me in the trailer like a champ and off we went. I was able to see him in the trailer via a GoPro camera that was installed above him, and he was a good boy while being trailered, too - just a little bit of pawing when we stopped and a little bit of neighing when he got impatient. 

He has accepted being stalled overnight well, and is currently turned out in a large paddock with his two other buddies from the previous barn. Yesterday a beautiful, HUGE mare was let in with them and she really took liking in Snickers, so they both frolicked and flirted around for a while.  We later went on our first trail ride, followed by the mares' rider, and Snickers did his best to show off and act as a stud around her.  He was very feisty on this ride, but we managed to keep our calm - most of the time - and the experience was nice, except for one stretch of canter when he tried to get off in gallop, so I had to get rather strong with my cues to slow him down. We hadn't ridden in a while and he was a bit too full of energy...

Also, he got to meet a tiny pony stud - the little thing is no larger than a Shetland, but I don't know his breed. Snickers was amazed, as he had never seen such a small, horselike thing, and pranced around him with an arched neck like a stud himself, trying to get a hold of the pony and sniff him. The pony, bless him, did everything in his power to freak Snicks out as much as he could.  

So, overall, it is going well, but I sure hope that pasture season comes soon and horses won't be stalled overnight anymore. The people in the barn seem to be nice, too.

Don't have any pictures yet, though.


----------



## countryryder

Glad all seems to be going well at your new barn,Saranda. 

My poor horses haven't been getting much attention the last few weeks;I've been struggling with health issues,and then our lambing season has been going full force so I've been very busy with that. Except for the occasional grooming,which always results in enough shed hair to stuff several pillows,lol,they've been enjoying just being horses and some time off.  But something I'm not too pleased about,Lena and Missy have lice!  It appears to have come from the ranch that Missy and Carmella came from,as they're having an outbreak of lice there.I've been treating them with a lice powder and will deworm with Ivermectin their next deworming,which is due soon.Any thing else I should be doing/treating with? Missy had rubbed off a huge amount of hair on her neck very suddenly,which clued me into the fact that something was up. I've never had to deal with lice before;I've heard that they can be hard to get rid of,so hopefully that's not the case here..
And SPRING has actually shown up for a few days,it's been wonderful!Sunshine and above 0C,lots of snow has melted,although there's lots to go.There's not as much standing water as everyone expected there to be,so I imagine the ground must be very dry and thirsty;we did have a very dry fall..


----------



## cowgirl928

make sure you wear gloves around them! You don't want them ******s jumping onto you. Wash your clothes as soon as you are done with the horses and wash them in HOT HOT HOT water to kill anything that might be living on them. Also try to rake up their shed hair and bag it and throw it or burn it to prevent the lice from transferring to your sheep


----------



## countryryder

cowgirl928 said:


> make sure you wear gloves around them! You don't want them ******s jumping onto you. Wash your clothes as soon as you are done with the horses and wash them in HOT HOT HOT water to kill anything that might be living on them. Also try to rake up their shed hair and bag it and throw it or burn it to prevent the lice from transferring to your sheep



The thought of those ******s crawling on me (although I've heard that these type of lice can't live on humans,but still) gives me the heebie jeebies,so I've been wearing gloves and changing clothes.I've also been keeping separate the grooming supplies I use on them,and dusting them with powder after I use them.Good point to wash the clothes right away though,and dispose of the hair.I thought of the sheep as well,since they're beside where the yearlings are,so we checked them over when we sheared them recently and they're clear,so far.. Any idea how long the lice can live when they're off a host?


----------



## countryryder

Oh,by the way,if anyone wants to see some of the lambs,check here:http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/lambkins-167337/


----------



## cowgirl928

I give you kudos for raising sheep. We know a guy that has some sheep a when they're lambing he said if you don't show the mother ewe the lamb right away she might reject it and than you are SOL. I like calving more, it's easier if you have the facilities for it. We've lost to many calves this year already because of stupidity, but it's still easier. But they're all cute just the same, calves and lambs


----------



## countryryder

cowgirl928 said:


> I give you kudos for raising sheep. We know a guy that has some sheep a when they're lambing he said if you don't show the mother ewe the lamb right away she might reject it and than you are SOL. I like calving more, it's easier if you have the facilities for it. We've lost to many calves this year already because of stupidity, but it's still easier. But they're all cute just the same, calves and lambs


Actually,we find them to be real hardy,and much smarter than people give them credit for.  I think some does depend on the breed,as I know some are much hardier then others,but with ours we very rarely have issues;the majority lamb on their own,mother up well,and it never ceases to amaze me how tough those little lambs can be.Occasionally we'll get a first time mom who's a little uncertain at first of what this thing is that just popped out,lol,but give them a few minutes and they're good to go! We keep a pretty close eye out during lambing because we get mainly multiple births (twins,triplets,the occasional quads) and there's more of a chance of things going wrong,such as babies getting tangled during the birthing process,ect. but it's not very often that we have to step in and help.I like them because of their size and easy keeping;they don't require much for facilities or anything special,and they're small enough I and my mom can handle them completely on our own.

That's too bad about the calves,I hate losing babies! But,as they say,"You got livestock,you're gonna have some dead stock." Thankfully,we've only lost two lambs,and we're almost done for the season. Both were stillborn,from separate multiple births,so nothing we could have done. I hope the rest of calving season goes better for you!


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh gosh me too. It sucks losing a calf because every time one is lost, especially steers, it's at least 800-1200 dollars laying dead at your feet.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, it's been a while! How are you all doing?

Just learned another lesson about trusting your intuition. Snickers was being very nippy and eating slower than usual lately, so I arranged a dentist visit for him today, although we had a visit arranged already with a holistic horse dentist, a very good one form Norway - but she'd be able to visit Latvia no earlier than June. Some of my friends thought I'd be wasting my money with this additional visit, and that I should just wait.

However, the dentist came today and discovered that poor Snickers already had sores in his cheeks because of some particularly sharp edges. It's all settled now and I'm so glad I trusted my gut and didn't cancel the appointment!


----------



## JustImagine

Aww, I'm glad Snickers is doing better! Isn't it funny how you just KNOW your horse and their normal behavior?
I feel like I haven't been on horseforum in forever! My boyfriend of 2 years and I just broke up a month ago, so I found my own place and finally just got my internet! 
Image has been lame on/off for about 3 months, and my vet just gave him the all clear on Saturday to start working again! Definitely excited for that, just in time for summer


----------



## poppy1356

Wow it's been awhile since I've been in here. Glad everyone is doing well. I just moved Lizzy on Sunday. My friend brought her horse as well. I feel bad as the owner is out of the country on vacation and she will come back to us gone as we didn't tell anyone we were leaving until they were loaded up. Lots of things were going bad and it wasn't safe for our horses to stay any longer. 

We now have a heated indoor arena. They are now both pasture boarded so Lizzy has been a bit shocked by it but she is adjusting fairly well. The barn is owned and run by a very good dressage trainer from Germany. Kind of intimidating to *try* to ride for the first time while he is also riding. I say try because Lizzy was so wound up that it didn't go well so I had to lunge her and she worked herself into a dripping sweat in just a few minutes.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Hey all *waves* don't know if I've ever posted here, so I figured I'd say "Hi". My name is Leenie and I'm from Northern California, I'm a senior in college and I'll be graduating in a month. I've been riding for eight years and had my own horse, a black QH named Gambit, for two of them. Unfortunately he passed away in February. I'm not ready for another horse yet, but I fully plan to get another one in the future. I've been taking eventing lessons for the past few weeks and am loving it! So that's it, hope all is well with you guys!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Haven't posted here for a long time! Whoops!

Hello Leenie! Welcome to this thread! Sorry to here about your gelding. Hugs! 

I went home over Easter weekend. My Ruby arrived while I was home. That worked out beautifully! She is pretty trusting right off the bat. Followed me out of the trailer (she walked off, instead of jumping off), down through the yard, out through the horse pasture (with 4 horses running around), and then into the smaller pen. All of this at 1:00 am, and she's not ever really be 'halter broke' yet. Just had a halter on her while in the corrals at the rescue, and a little bit of rubbing down from the people there. She loves people so much! I am really happy about that! 
The only thing is that she is tiny! Like 14 hands tiny and really narrow as well. That possibility of her being half Morgan might be true after all. Not sure what I will do with her. She is too small to make me a riding horse. I'll break her and get her trained, but we'll see after that. 
I am trying to get my family to get an appointment set up in Kelvington to take her to the vet get her preg checked and an overall checkup (coggins, health, teeth, etc). Hopefully that'll work out soon. 


Here are some pictures of her, though they aren't all the best because I let my 8 year old sister do the picture taking. 











The only body shot I have. She needs more weight, for sure. It's being worked on. 









Cilla and Ruby









And a couple pictures of my gelding, Coyote. He was quite the sweetheart for me! 

Cilla riding.










Me riding


----------



## Saranda

Lovely.  Welcome, Ruby! She looks like a golden character.

I just posted some pictures of how Snickers is doing at the new barn - starting at the bottom of page 13, and continuing in page 14: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/moving-new-home-112553/page13/#post2323201


----------



## SMCLeenie

Awe Ruby looks like a sweet heart! Good luck with her!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thanks ya'll! It'll be a while before I actually work with her, but so far so good! 

I saw the pictures of your Snickers, Saranda! He looks pretty happy! I always love looking at pictures of him! He's so pretty!


----------



## SMCLeenie

So I have a lesson today, and my trainer said we'd be starting jumping either this week or next. I'm really excited about that! I'll try to get you guys some pictures.


----------



## draftgrl

Hey all. Wow has it been a LONNGG time since I've been on HF. Hope you all can forgive me  Doubt many of you rememer me in the first place, but here is my boy getting bigger! Traum, coming 3 yr old Gypsy X QH


----------



## Honeysuga

Howdy Yall! Im Sierra. I havent been on the forum much in the past couple of years but its nice to see so many new faces along with the good oldies  Ive been on horsey hiatus for way too long and am looking forward to getting back in the life!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Welcome back Draft girl and Honeysuga!
Traum is cutest looking guy! I've always had a soft spot for Gypsys and Gypsy crosses! 
No pictures of my lesson cause it got too dark and my camera and my camera couldn't handle it. I did get some picture of Radar when we were tacking up, I'll upload them later!


----------



## draftgrl

Thanks SMCLeenie!

OMG it is actually above freezing here and the sun is out!!! Super excited, will definatly be going to the barn to make sure I get the alotment of horse hair on me today. I'm sure there will be 10 lbs of hair coming off my boy tonight, and will have pictures to prove it lol. 

Hope everyone has fair weather their way!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Well it got too dark for me to get any good pictures of my lesson, but here's the horse I ride (pony really), his name is Radar and he's a Fjord.


----------



## Saranda

He's lovely.  And he's a full horse, not a pony - despite of their size, fjords, just as icelandics, are a native Scandinavian horse breed.


----------



## SMCLeenie

I didn't know that, Saranda! Thanks.


----------



## Saranda

You're welcome.  As Iceland and Norway were quite isolated back in the day, when these breeds evolved, mostly consisting of mountains, not wast grasslands, scarce in forage and with cold climate, their horse breeds evolved to be smaller, so that they could feed off whatever poor nutrition they had and move well over hard, complicated terrain.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Saranda said:


> You're welcome.  As Iceland and Norway were quite isolated back in the day, when these breeds evolved, mostly consisting of mountains, not wast grasslands, scarce in forage and with cold climate, their horse breeds evolved to be smaller, so that they could feed off whatever poor nutrition they had and move well over hard, complicated terrain.


Hence the reason that Fjords can get fat while living on a rock pile! LOL! That is what one of our farriers used to say. I don't know much about Icelandics, but I love the short stockiness of the Fjords! The one I had was pretty sweet!


On a different note. Spring is finally here!!!! It was +15*C yesterday! The sun is out, and the snow is... wait for it... MELTING!!!! 

I'm just a little excited!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Galloping Guitarist, where I live we're lucky to get snow once a year XD we've been into spring since February.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I love snow and winter... This winter was a little long though. We got snow in Oct/Nov and it's just melting now. It wasn't especially cold (actually warmer than usual) but very long. They've been asking the people that are in their nineties if they ever saw a winter like this and the answer is no. This is our longest winter and the most snow that we have hit. Regina had over 6 feet of snow this year! Our usual amount is around the 3 or 4 foot mark. It's been a crazy ride! We're hoping that we don't get flooded too bad.


----------



## Saranda

I've always been quite excited about how horse breeds differ depending on their native country and its' climate.  Fjords and Arabians, native ponies and mustangs, hairy drafts and lean warmbloods... 

As I've been able to school Snickers more lately, I'm also excited about our progress - I hope to have some lessons soon, but for now he's slowly becoming more flexible, I see hints of him using topline and stretching correctly, and also his work ethics are becoming better - more willing, more athletic and more pleasant to ride.  All I need now is to improve my finances so that I can have my trainer look at us and help me with my position and biomechanics, because I do need a refresher course...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Sarandra, it sounds like you're having a lot of fun and learning a lot as well! Hope you can get your lesson soon! 

I also enjoy learning about breeds in their native environments. I learn every thing I can about every breed I can. 
For Christmas one of my student's parent's (also one of my bosses), got me a book called, The Majesty of the Horse--An Illustrated History--Written By Tansim Pickeral--Photography By Astrid Harrison. When I first got it, my sister was looking through it (I had only flipped through it) and reading off names of breeds to me. As she would say a name, I would quote off what I knew about the breed. Where it was from, colors, height, temperament, what they were bred for, what they are used for now, etc, etc. I actually got most of them right! That's what I get from reading and devouring every thing I could get my eyes on about horses! LOL! Breed books are my favorites! 
BTW, that book is amazing! So amazing that I bought a copy for my horse crazy sister, Cilla, for her birthday! She is going to love it!

Right now I'm into looking up and researching the Akhal-Teke. Kinda my passion at the moment, because I will be working with them this summer.


----------



## SMCLeenie

^ That's awesome! I love Akhal-Teke horses as well. You'll have to post pictures when you start!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I will for sure! I just started a thread in Horse Talk, under the title, Which One Do You Like Best... I posted a link to the website of the people I'll be working for. They have lovely horses!


----------



## SMCLeenie

I've totally been stalking their website since I saw your other thread. :shock:  They have such lovely horses, I bet you'll have a blast working with them!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

SMCLeenie said:


> I've totally been stalking their website since I saw your other thread. :shock:  They have such lovely horses, I bet you'll have a blast working with them!


They do have beautiful horses! I'm in love with their stallion, Maruk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

Yeah he's gorgeous!


----------



## jcraig10

I'm saving up to buy a horse hopefully by this time next year. I started riding again in September after 12 years of not riding. I have been riding with someone that owns a few horses and she has taught me quite a bit so far, but I am looking to learn more. Does anyone have recommendations for any books on horse care, or any other books that you have found helpful during your horse ownership? 

Thanks


----------



## Saranda

Just bought the first bit for Snickers - hope he doesn't object. I'll be riding mostly bitless anyway, just feeling like any horse should know at least how to accept the bit.


----------



## cowgirl928

I ageee that horses should know how to work with a bit, its just another part of learning. How do you think he will take to it? and how is the new barn treating you both Saranda?


----------



## SMCLeenie

Hi jcraig! Some of the books I like, and that I have found helpful are the Centered Riding books by Cherry Hill. I found them really instructive and easy to understand. 

I hope he takes to it easily for you Saranda, how is the new place working out?


----------



## Saranda

cowgirl, well, Snickers was treated badly with the bit by his first owners who intended to prepare him for sale - in three days time, by just see-sawing him with with a sharp bit while he was in a dire need for a float. Naturally, he developed an automatic resistance... Since then he's experienced a mild bit for a few times from the ground and once with a professional rider, then there was a long break and now I'm (with the guidance of my trainer) going to give him another look at how the bit works. Hopefully, he'll come to accept that it's not as bad as he thinks it is. He just had his teeth floated and he's been treated very kindly and patiently with his training, finally accepting contact in a bitless bridle, so I believe that the bit won't be much of a bother now. I especially looked for a "tasty" bit, with copper, also a french link, which, as I believe, is softer, and a filled one, so that he has a heavier feel in his mouth, not just something that's dangling around his teeth. I'll try it out tomorrow - just by putting on a bitted bridle on him and free lunging, so that he gets to play with the bit a little and gets comfortable with the feel.

The new place has actually been better than expected. The herd is really friendly and he's been blending in perfectly. The herd is being looked after well and Snickers had to be stalled overnight just for a couple of weeks - summer grazing has already started. Also, I've been enjoying the community and there's a chance to get quality jumping lessons by the BO for a reasonable price. All in all, I'm content and Snickers has been doing really well. 

Sorry if there's any funny grammar mistakes tonight, I'm a little tipsy.


----------



## jcraig10

SMCLeenie said:


> Hi jcraig! Some of the books I like, and that I have found helpful are the Centered Riding books by Cherry Hill. I found them really instructive and easy to understand.
> 
> I hope he takes to it easily for you Saranda, how is the new place working out?


thank you! i am looking these up now.


----------



## SMCLeenie

No problem jcraig, good luck!

Saranda, I'm glad you managed to get him out of that situation and I'm glad you're new place is working out!


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have a lesson today! It's earlier than last week and the sun is out so hopefully I'll get pictures for you guys this time!


----------



## SMCLeenie

No pictures from my lesson cause the camera died during my sister's lesson, but we worked on 2 point at the walk trot and canter, next week were gonna start over cross rails! So exciting!


----------



## Saranda

Good job! I'll be better off financially this month, so I am expecting to have some proper lessons soon, too. I'm aching for some quality gridwork and will ask for position and balance exercises on lunge. You can never get too good of a rider to get lunged once in a while.  

Speaking of lunging, just bought long lines for Snickers and will start ground driving him once again. I used to use a couple of old lunge lines for that, but those were too short and had some indestructible knots in them, which messed up the long lining with getting stuck in the rings of my surcingle, but now we'll be able to do it properly at last. If Snickers remembers the basics well, I'll move him up to lateral work now.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Saranda, I totally agree about the lunge line. I started my English lessons a month and a half ago on line, and only recently have I gotten off. I found that it really helped me adjust my balance from what it was in a Western saddle to what it should be in an English one.

Good luck with ground driving! I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## countryryder

Man,it's been forever since I've been on here!
Life has been a little insane lately; my mom has been very sick,so I've been shouldering all her responsibilities,plus running the greenhouse operation solely on my own,plus extra hours at work,in between trips to the hospitals/doctors,my own health issues that keep flaring up,and everything else that I normally do.So,I'm feeling just a little exhausted and frazzled,lol. Thankfully,Mom seems to be moving in the right direction now,so that's a huge answer to prayer!
Obviously,I haven't found much time to work with the horses,just a few minutes here and there. The farrier was out to give everyone a trim,and this time we actually managed to do Juno.  It's not a perfect job,but much better than anyone else has managed to do. I've never seen a horse come so unglued as she does when it comes to her feet being trimmed.. I am currently working on teaching her to trailer,as that's another thing that she was never taught.And,I no longer own Missy. She's now in Manitoba,and will be going into training to start her show career. It was a hard decision to sell her,but she's got a great new home and I will get updates and be able to follow her progress.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Countryryder, I am glad that everything is coming back together for you! 

Yesterday I had a riding lesson. It felt so good to be back on a horse, but today I'm sure stiff! 
Right now my instructor is working with me on basics because I have never had lessons before. I have a good seat (which she comments on every time) but I have to work on not just riding but actually riding.  And you probably know what I mean by that! 
I am also learning how to properly lunge a horse. She is teaching me how to use side reins for correct top-line work. 

In riding I have to work on not dropping my left shoulder, and not tilting my head to the left. I do this while circling in both directions. She also had me working on my posting to the correct diagonal.
She asked me what my goals are as far as riding goes so I mentioned that I have been interested in cross-country jumping. They are just starting to set up a CC course so she took me out to see it. 
Then after unsaddling we went out and saw their three babies! She has an Andalusian stallion. The foals are so cute! Especially the little Arabian cross filly!


----------



## Saranda

So I've schooled Snickers in a bit for two days in a row. Yesterday I just offered him to take the bit and, when he did that well, lead him around and reminded him the basics of bit pressure from the ground and then mounted. We first just walked on a loose rein and then on a very light contact, then trotted a bit, letting him get accostumed to the feel, but, when we transitioned down to walking again (all steering and transitions done with body only), he suddenly got very reluctant to move and started doing mini rears under me, that grew bigger with every offer to move a little. I got help to lead us around a little, then got a single step forwards without leading, got off and lunged him a little. There was no resistance while lunging, so I figured I got too tense myself, because I'm not really used to the thought of a bit. Took of the bridle, put on a cordeo and got on for a little relaxation ride. First Snickers was still in the error mode and offered me some smallish rears, but I managed to pull him sideways every time and soon we were trotting and cantering again nicely.

Today was much better. He seems to have started accepting the bit already and, although he still messes around in his mouth with it a lot, there are more and more moments with him going for the contact, which I've started offering lightly. We walked in trotted not only in straight lines, but also in circles and figure eights, and I got him flexing nicely along the long wall of the arena for a couple of seconds per try. I'll now get back to the hackamore for a while, but we seem to have made a nice progress in the "Operation: Bit" - at least, regarding his history with being abused with a bit by his previous owners and then just left at this stage of automatic resistance.


----------



## xxdanioo

I haven't been in this thread in so long. Yikes haha. 

I am back to riding my gelding lightly. Friday was the first day back on in two months. I lunged him under tack first, then hopped on. We just walked around for a little while. It felt so nice. Rode again yesterday, walked and jogged. He has the bounciest jog, it is so hard not to bounce around. I am starting to get a better seat to it, but it will be some hard work I tell ya! My thighs are feeling it today though. 

I think this week I will finally get to ride in our new show saddle. We bought it two months ago, just before Walter hurt himself. I am so excited.


----------



## Saranda

> My thighs are feeling it today though.


I hear you! Got lunged today and my instructor got me practicing sitting and rising trot without stirrups and made me focus on using the proper muscles, not the ones that compensate for actually sitting straight and pretty, but wrong all the time. I loved it and I really want to get a lesson like this really soon, but I bet I'll be aching all over tomorrow!


----------



## xxdanioo

Saranda said:


> I hear you! Got lunged today and my instructor got me practicing sitting and rising trot without stirrups and made me focus on using the proper muscles, not the ones that compensate for actually sitting straight and pretty, but wrong all the time. I loved it and I really want to get a lesson like this really soon, but I bet I'll be aching all over tomorrow!


I'm doing a loping lesson this week on my BO's horse. I'm a greenish rider, riding my less than 90 days ridden 3 year old gelding. I can lope, but I've just been a little nervous about doing it on Walter. I'll do it soon.. I hope lol. 

Once I feel uber comfortable on Walter, and we start doing some English work, I want to do a lot of stirrupless work. It's a little tough to do in the western saddle.


----------



## Saranda

I've never ridden in a Western saddle, so I've got no idea how it is. The position must be a lot different, right? I'm from a country where there's no legit opportunities to learn Western, apart from a couple of string ride places who use Western saddles for beginner trail rides, but that doesn't count. It's all English or nothing. A pity, though, because I'd love to try out some Western disciplines with my gelding - he seems to have a nick for cutting, for example, as he's a natural when it comes to herding around and cutting other animals away from their groups. 

I suppose that loping means the same as cantering, just a bit slower, right? If so, I'm absolutely sure you'll love it on Walter. It's my favorite gait, although my boy still faces a lot of schooling regarding canter.  He's eager, but a bit unbalanced and can be a little hard to stop in trails once we hit higher speeds, as he's a speed freak and would love just to gallop all day long, if given the choice.


----------



## Aggs

Wait… What??? There's a thread for us 20 something's?! 

Looks like I'll be posting on here now!!


----------



## Honeysuga

I never realised it would be so difficult to get back into horses after a 5 year hiatus and moving states. It is so frustrating that nothing is going fast. My horse is still in missouri which is three hours away one way. Im rebuilding my tack collection and have two saddles but its no where near what i had before. Ugh just needed to rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

No stress, Honey, just rant out all you need!  By the way, lacking tack sometimes builds up huge and beautiful things between a horse and his human. When I bought my boy, all I had was a halter, a lead line and a whip. I couldn't find a fitting saddle for at least a couple of months and couldn't afford a bridle for several more. And that was a heavenly time! I could really focus on our groundwork and bonding, I came over my fears and balance issues in bareback riding, we went on long, lonely walks in hand and my boy only gained from the situation, being able to step back and relax after being an overused lesson horse too early in his youth. I still cherish the memories of this period of our lives and learned many valuable lessons during it, which I still use in our everyday relationship. So sit back and get the best of what you have!  If your horse is now just getting to be a horse, I'm sure he enjoys it and will be as eager to get back to communicating with you as ever.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Proper loping is slower than a canter... What most people call a lope is the exact same as a canter. I use the two words interchangeably. 

Welcome Aggs! We're all crazy, but you are very welcome here! 

On the tack part, I am trying to figure out what I need to sell, and what I want to keep. I have three saddles and will probably try to sell two of them. The one, even though it doesn't fit me has a lot of sentimental value. I need to call my mum and see if she'll put my other two in the paper for me. 
Then my instructor has a student selling a synthetic dressage saddle because it's too narrow for her horse. My horse is fairly narrow so I might look into picking that up.


----------



## Bagheera

I didn't know there was a thread for 20 something's either. Lol I agree with being able to take advantage of having less equipment. I'm just now learning the value in that!


----------



## Saranda

Speaking of tack... I'm currently on a hunt for a plain and simple English hunt bridle. I need the simplest, the flattest noseband there is - no padding, no extra straps, no nothing - and it's so hard to find one! None in the only local tack shop we have here, so I went online, and most are ridiculously overpriced or with huge shipping fees. Or brown. I want black.  Argh! But it seems I found a decent option and will order it - just hoping it will fit my wide-headed boy. I don't need anything special, after all, just a decent quality leather bridle for riding in a snaffle once in a blue moon...

How does this look to you? - Cottage Craft Sovereign Lincoln snaffle Bridle with Plain Reins Black or Havana | eBay


----------



## xxdanioo

Saranda said:


> I've never ridden in a Western saddle, so I've got no idea how it is. The position must be a lot different, right? I'm from a country where there's no legit opportunities to learn Western, apart from a couple of string ride places who use Western saddles for beginner trail rides, but that doesn't count. It's all English or nothing. A pity, though, because I'd love to try out some Western disciplines with my gelding - he seems to have a nick for cutting, for example, as he's a natural when it comes to herding around and cutting other animals away from their groups.
> 
> I suppose that loping means the same as cantering, just a bit slower, right? If so, I'm absolutely sure you'll love it on Walter. It's my favorite gait, although my boy still faces a lot of schooling regarding canter.  He's eager, but a bit unbalanced and can be a little hard to stop in trails once we hit higher speeds, as he's a speed freak and would love just to gallop all day long, if given the choice.


I am just so nervous. Last time we tried, I paniced and he kinda took off, and I bailed lol. I am planning to give it another go this week or next. He's a gentle soul, I know it's not his fault. I need to get blanace and confidence. 

Thats too bad you haven't had a chance to try western.


----------



## Saranda

It would be a good idea if you could lope him in a smaller enclosed area, a round pen, for example, or get somebody to lunge you both at a lope. That way you could focus on finding your balance and not worry about being taken off with or having to bail.


----------



## draftgrl

I'm with you Saranda, I'm looking for a PLAIN black leather halter with sliver hardware for my boy, with only one snap for the throatlatch strap. Same situation, can't hardly find them even online.....


----------



## Saranda

I know, right? Just don't get it - why it has to be so hard to find simple, elegant horse tack, with no gimmicks and unnecessary parts attached.


----------



## ApolloRider

*Oh.. Hey!*

I didn't notice this thread before.

Hello my 20-something friends.


----------



## Saranda

Welcome, ApolloRider. 

Seems I found a nice enough bridle - discovered this site today and noticed it has excellent delivery rates to my country, and the bridle itself was on clearance! 

https://www.equestrianclearance.com...l-plain-snaffle-bridle/index.html#placeholder


----------



## SMCLeenie

Hey guys, sorry I've been out of contact for a while. Finals are coming, and graduation and all that crazy stuff, so I've barely had a minute to myself. BUT, I have a lesson today and I'm really looking forward to it, I'll let you all know about it when I get back.


----------



## PrairieChic

Great to see a 20 something thread! Hi all! 
It is hard to find simple tack now that is also of quality. I love some of the fancy blinged stuff too but I would just end up wrecking it, lol. Weaver tack has some nice stuff though that is of a simple functional design.


----------



## PrairieChic

Great to see a 20 something thread! Hi all! 
It is hard to find simple tack now that is also of quality. I love some of the fancy blinged stuff too but I would just end up wrecking it, lol. Weaver tack has some nice stuff though that is of a simple functional design.


----------



## PrairieChic

Oops. Sorry for double. Dang mobile said the first never went through. Sorry again,lol


----------



## ponypile

draftgrl said:


> I'm with you Saranda, I'm looking for a PLAIN black leather halter with sliver hardware for my boy, with only one snap for the throatlatch strap. Same situation, can't hardly find them even online.....


Have you tried horseloverz? I found a couple on there you might like.

TORY LEATHER Bridle Leather Padded Halter w/ Nickel Hardware

TORY LEATHER Warmblood Halter - Crown Buckle & Brass Hardware

Perri's Soft Padded Leather Halter

Perri's Premium 1" Leather Show Halter


----------



## SMCLeenie

ponypile, I looooove horseloverz! I just got some boots from there.

Had a lesson today, and I got to jump for the first time! I'm really excited and it was super fun. I'll post a video tomorrow.


----------



## CruiseControl

Hey All! Im new here, but i thought itd be nice to start talking to people my age on here


----------



## SMCLeenie

Welcome Cruise Control, you live near(ish) to me! Halfway between my hometown and where I go to school anyway. Do you ride English or Western?


----------



## draftgrl

ponypile said:


> Have you tried horseloverz? I found a couple on there you might like.
> 
> TORY LEATHER Bridle Leather Padded Halter w/ Nickel Hardware
> 
> TORY LEATHER Warmblood Halter - Crown Buckle & Brass Hardware
> 
> Perri's Soft Padded Leather Halter
> 
> Perri's Premium 1" Leather Show Halter


Thanks for the tip! I have never heard of Horseloverz! Looks like I'll be distracted from work for a few...um...hours?


----------



## ponypile

There's really good deals on there once in a while. You just have the be careful about quality and do your own research on the brands since there's just soooo much on there. I bought some Oster clippers off there a while back though that I just love.


----------



## existentialpony

Jax was a superstar today so I cut our workout short, took off his bridle and put his lead rope around his neck to try bridle-less riding FOR THE FIRST TIME! He was amazing! At first he was a little confused, like "wait... can I go back to eating now? are we done?" but as soon as he picked it up we were circling, doing serpentines, trotting and backing! Even did turns on the forehand and hind in each direction!

I was so happy that I hopped right off and called it a day.  What a wonderful way to end the weekend. How was everyone elses' weekends?


----------



## Saranda

Good for you, existentialpony! It's so rewarding to try something new with your horse and get wonderful results right away, out of patience and trust!

Since I started riding Snickers more often and working more on my position, I have, apparently, become more tense in my body, as Snickers has on occasion pigrooted, bucked and mini-reared in a protest of my tension. His back and tack are okay, already checked with the help of professionals, but he is very sensitive to overly intensive pressure or tension, so no wonder he dislikes his rider tensing up. Oh well... That's why I'm having lessons, being lunged, etc. Hopefully I'll soon get better for him again. Also, he's a very opinionated young lad and has always enjoyed a very relaxed style of pleasure riding, so starting to work on self carriage, impulsion, rhythm, and so on, makes him a little grumpy at times, although he's very responsive altogether.


----------



## WIRider

Hello all, sorry I've been gone for so long. Did you miss me?

Work was ridiculously busy, and I've been remodeling my house so that I can sell it and buy a house with some land so I can stop paying for board and have my horse in my backyard. I'm excited. But that leads me to a question. I need all of your opinions. I'll have to install a new fence before I move Mellzy, and I know that I'll use electric fence, but I would like your opinions on what you prefer to use. Do you prefer to use high tensile wire, braided wire (without barbs), or polytape? growing up we used high tensile, but the barn Mellzy is at now uses polytape. I can see pro's and cons for each, but want some opinions from other horse owners.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## poppy1356

My old barn we used the polytape. Biggest pain in my a** in the winter. That stuff isn't worth crap in the cold. It stretches out, blows in the wind and then when it's freezing cold out the plastic insulators break from the little resistance the tape has from blowing in the wind. My new barn has the high tensile wire. Honestly it seems so much more maintenance free and the horses seem to respect it way more than the tape. As much as people think it's dangerous I would probably put it on my property after dealing with both kinds.


----------



## xxdanioo

The barn I used to be at uses hitensile wire. It is low maintenance, and easy to tighten if it becomes loose at all. The horses respected it pretty well.


----------



## countryryder

All my permanent fencing is electric high tensile wire,have always used it and never had any issues.I don't care for the tape,for the exact reasons that Poppy mentioned..


----------



## WIRider

For those of you with the high tensile. Do you have any issues with visibility? I've seen some people tie white or red strips of fabric so that the fence is more visible. Do you do that, or has visibility not been an issue with it? We never had an issue on dad's farm, but it's wide open area. The place I'm looking at has a lot of trees, so will the wire blend in, or will it be easy to see?


----------



## poppy1356

My barn had pieces of bright fabric tied on it. I would do that just so in the beginning the horses can see the fence line when they are new to the area. Now the fabric is faded so it's as simple as walking the horse along the fence line. I don't worry about it too much. And they do every other line is electric and I think they have 5 lines high in the pastures and 6 lines high in the paddocks.


----------



## countryryder

WIRider said:


> For those of you with the high tensile. Do you have any issues with visibility? I've seen some people tie white or red strips of fabric so that the fence is more visible. Do you do that, or has visibility not been an issue with it? We never had an issue on dad's farm, but it's wide open area. The place I'm looking at has a lot of trees, so will the wire blend in, or will it be easy to see?



On our 5/6 strand fences,I've never worried about it because it is quite visible.The one and two strand fence,I tie brightly colored flagging tape to it.


----------



## draftgrl

We have always used electric wire I belive 14 guage. Anyway...If we thought there would be a problem with visibility (deer too) we tied old sock halves to the wire.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

We always walked our horses around the high tensile wire fence before they were let loose. It still seemed that they went through it at least once. 

I much prefer a good ole 3 or 4 strand barbed wire with wooded picket posts. The horses can see it, and you don't have to electrify it to keep them in.


----------



## CruiseControl

Just posting to come back later.


----------



## Honeysuga

We always used 1 inch pvc rings every foot or so on the top strand to promote visibility with high tensile. Around here though more often than not youll see barbed wire though.

**Squeeee! I made my first horsey friend down here. She is an older lady with a herd of 6 including a beauty of a liver chestnut Colonel Freckles mare. We drive by her place on the way to daycare and Brooke goes nuts because she thinks the ladys light palomino is Maximus from Tangled. We stopped by the other day when she was out riding and Brooke got to feed a horse grass for the first time. Ive never seen my munchkin so happy. The lady and i talked forever exchanged numbers and hopefully with any luck ill be able to help her out with a couple of her youngsters this summer. Maybe my horse starvation will be abated soon! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrairieChic

I'm agreeing with Galloping Guitarist - I run 3 and 4 strand barbed wire some gets charged if there are cattle around. Never had a problem with barbed wire but that smooth stuff has wrecked more than a few good horses.


----------



## WIRider

PrairieChic said:


> I'm agreeing with Galloping Guitarist - I run 3 and 4 strand barbed wire some gets charged if there are cattle around. Never had a problem with barbed wire but that smooth stuff has wrecked more than a few good horses.


Back home, we had nothing but trouble with barbed wire. Maybe it was because our horses were pushers, but they'd get cut up rubbing against the barbs, or work thier heads between the lines and end up ripping out a section of mane. Not to mention a little colt we had that somehow broke a line and got it wrapped around his leg. Those barbs did a lot of damage. 
Never had an issue with the normal high tensile though, until the charger shorted out and it wasn't electrified anymore.


----------



## xxdanioo

The barn I was at didn't have the high tensile wire powered. Plain old three strand fence. Most people around here though use barbed wire for pasture.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Sometimes we run an electrified high tensile wire on the posts with our barbed wire. It cures fence pushers. We mainly did it because of a couple fence crawling cows. But it works for the horses too.


----------



## WIRider

Thanks everyone for your input. It is appreciated. Now, I just have to hope that we can get an approved offer on the house, and get ours sold in town. I'll be sure and let you all know once everything is done and get some pictures of Melzy in her new pasture.


----------



## Honeysuga

^ Good luck!


----------



## CruiseControl

SMCLeenie said:


> Welcome Cruise Control, you live near(ish) to me! Halfway between my hometown and where I go to school anyway. Do you ride English or Western?


Oh really?? Where do you live/go to school? You dont have to say on here if you dont want to btw. I'm an english rider! What about you?


----------



## poppy1356

Well Lizzy came up with a swollen, very hot and sore to the touch tendon yesterday. She got bute and it was wrapped. Soonest vet could come out is today at noon without an emergency call. She was just very slightly off last night when I got to her. Thought right now is either a torn tendon or the tendon sheath. No matter what our riding season is pretty much over. She's 20 so anything will be a long healing process. Just hoping it's not a torn tendon...


----------



## WIRider

poppy1356 said:


> Well Lizzy came up with a swollen, very hot and sore to the touch tendon yesterday. She got bute and it was wrapped. Soonest vet could come out is today at noon without an emergency call. She was just very slightly off last night when I got to her. Thought right now is either a torn tendon or the tendon sheath. No matter what our riding season is pretty much over. She's 20 so anything will be a long healing process. Just hoping it's not a torn tendon...


Oh no, that's just terrible. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a quick recovery. And hopefully you can find a horse to "borrow" once in a while so that you don't have to go all season without riding.


----------



## poppy1356

Thank you. I'm hoping I will still be able to ride as well, at least someone's horse. I think I'm going to invest in those Back on Track wraps. I have heard lots of good things about them.


----------



## Honeysuga

Sorry to hear dear!^^ I hope everything works out for you!

sooo news with me...
I got a chance to drive the 1.5 hours to see my new critter the other day(granny has had her a few years but does absolutely nothing with her, pasture puff)! She has filled out so much since last I saw her. I never noticed before that she is slightly buckkneyed  . Next time I go up Ill have to get pics to post for sure! I havent come up with a name yet, Granny calls her Magic, but as I have already had a Magic and it doesnt fit her anyway I will have to find something new.

I have barely any info on her and its killing me! Granny got her right as I was moving so Ive had no time to mess with her. As of now all I know is she is a Brown breeding stock paint, 15hh, papered, super sweet and inquisitive. *Thats it!* Its like having a present you cant unwrap! I cant wait until I can find a place to board around here (or we buy a place with some land**fingers crossed** as weve been talking about). DH is extremely supportive of my passion *lucky girl here!

Im so excited! And impatient!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Hope it's not a torn tendon with Lizzy, Poppy!! Just coming into the warmer months too  Hope she recovers quickly.

Very exciting, Honeysuga - keep us updated (and pics of course!!).

I haven't been on this thread in aaaaages. Brock's new almost-owner gave me a really wonderful gift about a month ago - she commissioned an equine artist to do a portrait of him and me from one of the old photos I had (the one in my profile pic here, but the whole thing). It's framed and in my office now - so nice to be able to see him every day.

I'm going up to see him end of next week - we're going to go trail riding and switch horses halfway through. I've never ridden her other fellow, Benji - he's a huge 16.3hh TB and lovely but a bit hot, so it should be...fun! LOL! I love a big horse, so I'm sure I'll have heaps of fun.

In other news, my partner accidentally let slip that he's planning on getting me a horse for next Christmas. I was like :O I really didn't expect that. It'll probably be a TB, all he's told me that it's really beautiful (I think he knows which one it is, he has connections in racing because he used to work in it) but I don't even know if it's a mare or gelding. Maybe now he's spoiled the surprise (he was really dirty with himself for that) he won't get it for me so I'm not going to "expect" it as such. But I can't stop thinking about it lol. Must stop or I could just be disappointed. ARGH!


----------



## Saranda

So exciting, Evil! Now I can't wait to know some more tidbits of information about your new horse! 

poppy, fingers crossed for Lizzy. I hope she heals well and as fast as possible.

Got a call a few days ago from the BO that Snickers has wounded his right shoulder and foreleg, and is limping. Went out to see him - the wound were really superficial, just his coat bruised off on a couple of patches - judging by their looks and placement, it seems that some other horse has pushed and pressed him into the wall when the horses leave the barn after their evening meal. His upper leg was a bit hot and swollen, and he was limping lightly at trot, so I gave him homeopathic medication and a couple of days off. Today, he was much, much better already so I hope we will be able to get back to riding soon.


----------



## Honeysuga

Evil- Xmas poneh= AWESOME partner.

Saranda- Im glad he is looking better. Darn those horses always getting hurt, where is the bubble wrap??

Went to see the brown pony today. I think Im going to have to come to terms with the fact that she is a rather fugly animal... haha Big head, buck kneed, sickle hocked. What other boo boos do you guys see? I still think she is adorable, and super sweet but Im biased.(* Disclaimer, I do not condone tying out horses, they are under my grandmas care and she finds it ok. I do not agree with it, but how do you educate a 62 year old woman who has been doing things her way for most of her life? As soon as I find a place to board, she will most certainly be housed properly.Please do not pitchfork me for that.)

























Here, call me fugly!








Oh and our ancient donkey Nester says hi! I love this critter!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Poor Snickers!!  I hope he's back to his best soon!

I'm not getting too excited about it lol, it might never happen. All I know is it's a horse, it's "the most beautiful horse" and it's worth about $8000. Which sounds like a lot but in our market that's a really nice OTTB. He said it was to say thank you for what I'd done for him. I told him he didn't have to and that he could have given me a rock for Christmas and I would have been happy - but now I'm hoping he doesn't take that _too_ seriously! :shock: :lol:

PRETTY PONY!!! Honeysuga that's a little sweetie!


----------



## Honeysuga

Evil- What about a multi carat sparkly rock attached to a chunk of metal? Seems like he is going the extra mile to make you happy, congrats!!

(oh and she isnt really a pony, actually quite tall full sized horse , just no name for her yet so I call her the brown pony)


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Honeysuga said:


> Evil- What about a multi carat sparkly rock attached to a chunk of metal? Seems like he is going the extra mile to make you happy, congrats!!


Well seeing as he seems to go the extra mile to make me cranky half the time, I'm settling for nothing less than a really nice horse  Which I'd far prefer over an engagement ring because...well...HORSES! :lol:

I call anything under about 16hh a pony - not at all correct but anything smaller than that just seems like a little cutie to me. Hehe.


----------



## Saranda

Got a nice picture from last autumn from a photographer who had visited us back then.


----------



## poppy1356

Wow I've been busy so I forgot to update. Lizzy will be just fine. Vet figures it was trauma of some kind, prolly kicked herself somehow. She just needs to stay wrapped for a few days and some bute. Vet said 2 days off but I'm giving her a week just to be safe. My barn is just amazing. They stalled her Tuesday night because she kept getting her wraps wet from the mud and then she just stayed in until the vet came. They change the wraps for me and everything. They truly care about every horse. 

Saranda, don't they just love to hurt themselves?! Glad it's nothing serious. 

Evil I wish my bf wanted to buy me more horses lol. You're very lucky. 

Honey I love the horses and long ears. And they sure have a lot of grass must be pretty happy horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

The pictures are lovely!

Honeysuga, the 'brown pony' is very nice! Love the long ears as well!

Sarandra, that is a really cute picture of you guy! 

Today was rainy and very windy. I had set up for a riding lesson and I couldn't move it to a different day because I am on a tight schedule right now with everything building up before I leave for BC. I really wanted another riding lesson before I leave so my instructor and I braved the rain and wind for an amazing jumping lesson! 
My first time ever in an english saddle and first time to try my hand at jumping properly. 
The saddle felt a little weird when I first got on, but after a couple circles at the walk and then onto a trot, I forgot it was different. In fact I liked it a lot more than western or australian. Much more room to move. 

We worked on my trotting for a bit, getting the mare to move out into a bigger trot for posting can be exhausting. LOL! I did get her there! Then we switched directions and did it all again, and worked on posting with the correct diagonals. I always post to the left front, so I have to work on posting to the right front when going to the right. 

After cantering a bit, we worked on two-point. When C (my riding instructor) thought I had that good enough she set up a very small cross rail and had me do a trot approach, jump, canter depart. We did this both ways, and also slipped in a canter approach, jump, and canter depart from each direction. 

C set the cross rails up a bit higher (1 1/2 feet maybe) and then had me go over it a couple times each way. I stayed with a trot approach on that height though. 

She took a little video of my last jump. It felt really good, and I actually don't look all that bad. You know when you have this mental image of yourself riding and how you must look? (I'm a little overweight so I imagine myself looking much larger than I actually do when riding) 

This lesson she did a lot of 'fast-forwarding', hence the canter approach in my first jumping lesson. She wanted me to get a good feel for the basics of jumping, since this was my last lesson (for a while anyways) she just touched on a lot of things. 

One thing I have been very happy to learn from her, is that I have very good balance and a good seat. Those are things I thought I needed to work on. I guess all the bareback riding I did helped me more than I thought.  

I can't figure out how to post a video from FB to here. (I don't think I'm allowed to post a FB link) If you would like to see the video, just add me on FB. My name is Lydia Holter, just send me a note saying who you are. 
Either that, or maybe someone can tell me how to add the video to here. It's all of 7 seconds long, but I love it! 

If you couldn't tell, I am very excited about this lesson! Also very excited to have tried jumping and liked it! (My fear was to try it and find I didn't like it.)


----------



## Honeysuga

GG- Glad you had a great lesson. Its always nice to know you are doing things right 

Well the brown pony has a name! Brooke announced to me today that her name is Raze. It was either that or Drizella or Cupcake... I chose Raze. 

My poor munchkin has a horrible ear infection and allergies to boot. She was napping at daycare when I picked her up(the child that never naps) then cried at lunch. But after some motrin, mcdonalds. and a new my little pony, she was just fine. Until bedtime when I had to put her ear drops in... then it was time for the whining and pouting and complaining that she couldnt hear the tv. Poor little girl I hope she is better in the morning!


----------



## Bagheera

Completely off topic here, but do any of the other 20 something's here feel like people doubt your abilities/experience as a horse person just because you're a 20 something?

Edit: I'm not saying I'm the world's most knowledgeable horse person, I still have a lot to learn, but I know a whole lot more than a lot of people. I just hate when someone older than me doubts me just because of my age.


----------



## Saranda

It's been a while since Snickers is all ok again, and we've been having so much fun! I had a lesson with the BO, who is a jumping trainer, and it was both challenging and exciting. We worked on a grid, among other things, and in the end we jumped a 80cm high oxer - first time in my and in Snickers' experience, and the trainer was just as firm as necessary, and very encouraging at the same time. I learned so much and booked our next lesson for next week. Today. on the other hand, I did a little bit of vaulting for the first time of my life, and it helped me heaps with my balance and confidence. 

We also had a scary incident just a few days ago. I decided to go for a trail walk, first time on our own since we moved barns, and wanted to do some hillwork. But, just as we started trotting in those hills, a loud noise of an engine approached rapidly in a matter of few seconds, and suddenly an ATV jumped roaring from a lower patch of the terrain! We had our reflective gear all over us, but it seemed that the driver didn't even notice that. He had no helmet on, probably was drunk, and raced in circles as a madman all around us without stopping! 

Snickers panicked (he is usually very calm around traffic, but this was too sudden even for me!), tried making a 180 degree turn and galloping home, but I managed to stop that somehow, and then he exploded into a full-scale rodeo fit. I don't know how I stayed up, honestly, he doesn't pull off such stunts usually, but I did, pulled his head up and managed to do a one-rein stop, stood for a second and then dismounted, as I felt another explosion coming up soon. He was completely panicked, started rearing by the reins, was sweating all over, trembling and discharging liquid piles one after another. I lead him away from the danger, managed to calm him down with some groundwork, and finally it felt safe enough to mount him again and we ended up with having a nice ride on another part of the trails... I'm still livid, though, would like to meet that crazy driver and tell him all I think!


----------



## Saranda

Bagheera - I haven't met such attitude, or maybe I just haven't noticed that.

Thought of sharing a small video with Snickers and me, and friends of ours having some fun at a speedride in the field. I'm on the darker bay one.


----------



## Saskia

Bagheera - I think I do notice it. It's not just that though, I find there are lots of horse people (especially girls) our age who are really forward about what they know. I find people respect these girls experience because they comment on things etc. However being quiet most people just assume I don't really know anything at all. I'm no expert, but I know enough, and sometimes more than these forward girls. It's interesting though because once you get older people seem to expect horse people to be more quiet and reserved. 

I think I'm falling for another horse and I don't know what to do :?


----------



## poppy1356

Well its been awhile since I've been in here. Lizzy saw the vet/chiro on Tuesday and I got some good and bad news. The good news is she is in excellent health and the vet was very impressed with her flexibility. He also said her legs are in excellent condition and she just needed some minor adjusting on her neck and right hip. 

The bad news, she has arthritis and will not be able to go past novice for endurance. She must stay in work, ideally 5 days a week. She is now on Smartpaks Smartflex senior herb free so I have about another month to see how that affects her. She also has consistent swelling in her back left fetlock.

Vet will be out again in fall for a re-assesment and adjustment as needed and to also xray that fetlock to make sure it is just arthritis and nothing more. He isn't too concerned right now as she trotted off fine after a flex test.


----------



## Saranda

If you can get your hands on NAF products, I highly recommend trying the NAF Superflex - several of my horsey friends have older, arthritic horses, and they all swear by it - it seems to do wonders with them.


----------



## poppy1356

Well it looks like that is not sold anywhere in North or South America. But the ingredients seem to be what is in the Smartpak smartflex. Different amounts I'm sure. They are mostly concentrated around Europe. I'm sure there is some regulation that makes it not allowed here because of ingredients or something. Seems like all the good stuff is hard to find in the US.


----------



## Saranda

Do you add apple cider vinegar, ginger and turmeric to her feed? Those are good, natural joint supplements as well, and horses really benefit from them. Cold pressed linseed oil also helps keeping the joints in better health.


----------



## poppy1356

Linseed is flax oil isn't it? Lizzy can't have that she had a laminitis attack last time she was on flax. It sucks because it has so many benefits. But I do not add those to her feed. The acv is out since it's liquid. I will look into the ginger and turmeric though. Ginger should be easy to find but would turmeric be in health food stores I'm guessing?


----------



## Saranda

Yes, linseed is flax oil. Sad that she can't have it - it's a really good supplement!

You can find turmeric in spice stores - I like to look for restaurant supply stores, as you can get it there in bulk. I prefer giving fresh ginger - just grating the necessary amount in his feed (he eats about anything)- but ground ginger can also do the trick.


----------



## poppy1356

Yes I know I wish she could have flax. If nothing else to make her shiny haha.

I will have to find a store around here that would carry that stuff. I'm super busy this weekend but I should be able to find a store. We have a coop in town that I'm sure would carry it or would at least order it.


----------



## Saranda

Wow, this is one powerful image!


----------



## JulieG

Just saw the 30-somethings thread pop up so I figured there had to be one for 20-somethings. 

Don't have anything fun to share at the moment, but I'll definitely be subbing to this one!


----------



## Yooper

It has been a while since a 20-something has posted in this thread, is it OK if I revive it?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Was wondering where this thread had gone! Did all the 20-somethings turn 30-something or something? :lol:

I'm just horseless at the moment *sobs* so not much to say!


----------



## Saranda

The thread went so silent that I eventually stopped posting myself. Many things going on in life, so less time to chat, too! But I hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Saskia

Hi all! 

Hope you're all good. Glad to see this thread revived. 

Things are going okay for me. I bought a new horse on Sunday. So now I have two until I sell Harmony. I have no self control  I tried my saddle on him today and it fitted perfectly!!!! First time that as ever happened, normally for me new horse = new saddle. 

My back has been giving me grief so I've decided to give up "english" riding and do more western/stock style (where the saddles agree with me more). 

What are the updates on you guys?


----------



## Saranda

I guess the main thing for us was that the barn we spent the summer at shut down and I moved Snickers to a new facility with extremely beautiful surroundings, which has up to now fulfilled my expectations. Snickers is feeling happy and spunky as ever and I've got two more horses to train groundwork to - a 11 years old Trakhener gelding with a big headshyness problem, which is now fading, and a lovely, spoiled 1.5 yo Trakhener filly. Before moving I also trained a 3yo pony mare, belonging to the previous BO, and the mare was later sold to a friend of mine, which I am very happy about, and Snickers & me participated in our first showjumping competition - we didn't place, but we had a clear round and had lots of fun.


----------



## Winterose

I was hoping there was a 20 somethings thread!!! I cant wait to get my own horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yooper

And here I was worried I'd revived a thread that was meant to die! I guess not, so it was a successful thread necromancy! 











Anyway, I am definitely a newbie to the forum. I don't own any horses, but I had my first lesson in ages last night! It went great and I know what I need to work on! I need to get used to communicating with my body again, for example. I'll be taking lessons weekly, each Monday. 

The lad I was riding, a big thoroughbred named Quebec, was a great boy. He and I just have to become comfortable with each other, I need to learn how he is and he needs to get a chance to trust me. Even though he can go fast, he kept his pace nice and easy for me.

It has been almost ten years since I've been in the saddle. So I am beyond rusty and knew I'd be starting at square one. But I like square one, I need time to either remember or relearn what I've forgotten. Stuff like proper grooming came back to me in an instant, at least! 

Maybe next week I'll get a picture of Quebec to post


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i dont know i ever posted on this thread before, but i rememeber stalking it for a while before it disappeared. 

ive been working on toby for the last 45 days.... after six weeks on pasture, we moved the monsters to a small private barn, and began putting toby through the restart process. he started at picture 1, and most recently looks like picture 2. he put on about 50lbs, and we're slowly building muscle. in south fl, theres not many hills to speak of. so we've been doing lots of long trotting on trails twice a week. four days a week, we're in the arena, working on cues and balance. finally have a right lead!!!!


----------



## countryryder

Haha,I was just thinking the other day that I should wander over here and see where everyone had gone.. 
It's been a ridiculously crazy summer for me,a little overwhelming at times,actually.
But all my girls are doing really well.Lena was turned out to grow up the majority of the summer on some pasture I rent down the road.She's grown like a weed and is turning into a lovely little lady.Sequoya is wonderful as always;haven't been able to be riding her as much as I would have liked over the summer but she's always good to go whenever I hop on.Juno has improved in leaps and bounds,she is now very nice to work with and so affectionate.She is in foal for next spring,so excited! Chica is also in foal,so I will hopefully have two little ones to play with come next summer.  And,I have a new girl that I picked up a few weeks ago.She's a 4 yr.old American Saddlebred,gorgeous and spunky little mare.She was shown in hand as a yearling and 2 yr.old and did very well,then was started under saddle about 8 months ago.She hasn't had anything done with her since,so she's pretty green,but she seems like she's going to be a blast to ride.Can't wait until we get my leg working properly again and I can start riding her! Here's a pic of her,her name is Legacy's Layla.


----------



## Roux

I was wondering if there was a 20 something thread too! First time posting on this thread and still pretty new the the forum! Yay, I'm glad you resurrected it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Saranda - It's great you did showjumping. Whenever I've competed I've always sort of counted a clear round as a sort of "win" even if wasn't fast enough to win overall. So is this training you do a job or are you doing it for fun?

Yooper - What sort of riding are you doing? 

CountryRyder - She is lovely! Around here you never see Saddlebreds, are they a popular breed over there?


----------



## Yooper

Saskia said:


> Yooper - What sort of riding are you doing?


English! Never did like Western, the few times I rode western.


----------



## countryryder

Saskia said:


> CountryRyder - She is lovely! Around here you never see Saddlebreds, are they a popular breed over there?


There are not too many here in Alberta,but they are becoming more and more popular and in demand in certain areas as people discover their versatility and that they cross very well with certain other breeds.I've always loved them and it's been a dream of mine to someday own one,now I have two!


----------



## Saranda

Saskia - yeah, it was our very first competition, so I really didn't want to push him in any way, so we stuck to a slower pace and just enjoyed ourselves. He behaved wonderfully and gave me no spooks or refusals.

As for the training - it's just something I do for fun and experience, as IMO I still need to learn a lot before I can start doing it as a job.


----------



## Ninamebo

I've stalked this thread for a while but I'm glad it's back up!

Countryryder she is absolutely gorgeous!! I bet you're going to have a ton of fun with her! I have a soft spot for Saddlebreds. My boy is just part, but I think they are so smart!


----------



## gypsygirl

No new horse news here! But I did adopt a German shepherd 

I've missed this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

details on the doggy adoption please!

We are moving Hunny to a new stable at the beginning of November. My friend that owns the area that she is at now is moving down to Kentucky and we want her closer so I can ride now that I'm no longer pregnant. I'm excited to really start working with her and riding again. I miss it a lot. It looks like an excellent stable and comes recommended by many people. They also have mounted shooting practice and competitions out there so maybe Hunny and I will get a new hobby...


----------



## gypsygirl

Awesome! Good luck at the New place 

Hunter was a stray and is about 1.5yrs. He was an intact male when caught by animal control. He was going to be euthanized. Luckily a gsd rescue took him in. He is very playful and sweet, without a mean bone in his body.

He is probably a mix, he had white paws and a white end on his tail and a white belly. People always ask if he'd part wolf or coyote.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia

Gypsy, great you've got a new dog! I love dogs, I keep seeing puppies or dogs for free around and I constantly have to practice my self control. 

Cowgirl, mounted shooting would be a cool thing to try! 

So I've had my new horse for just over a week now and I still can't pick a name. I have no idea what to do, it's going to turn out like the other horse I bought years ago and never named, and now can never talk about her because I don't have a name to refer to. 

His previous name was "Buddy" but it makes me feel all blokey saying it. Now my flatmate is calling him Humphrey which I hate even more! He's just doing it to annoy me so I have to pick something soon. Something that's not too common but isn't weird. I was thinking about Tamba (maybe Tambourine as a full name) or Caspar maybe, Astro? Any ideas? I have no idea.


----------



## kristinb

Saskia: I like the names Caspar and Astro! What does he look like (sorry if I missed it further back in the thread)?

I am new to the forum- and coincidentally, I just bought a new horse today! She's a coming 2 year old quarter horse, solid bay with nary a white hair. I've been thinking about calling her "Rosa" (all of my female animals have names that end with an "a"). If anyone knows any other good names, I'd love to hear them! I have two other horses, both mares- an Appaloosa that I've had for about 12.5 years, and a solid Paint that I've had almost 2 years. Oh, and we live in Texas. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Saskia

I once had a mare called Rosie, or Rose, it was a nice name (like Rosa would be). It is a little common though, I met loads of other horses called a variant of it. Congrats on the new horse though! It's so exciting! We need pics! 

Caspar and Astro I think are nice (obviously) but I'm just not sure if they suit!


----------



## kristinb

He is cute! I like Astro for him better than Caspar. Although, I always wanted a bay gelding named "Trooper" for some reason!

Here is picture from when she was only a few months old:










And the only picture I've taken of her so far since getting her yesterday- I was too busy watching her and my roommate's yearling get acquainted with each other


----------



## gypsygirl

Yay for new horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG

Man that blue halter really pops on him! I definitely like Astro more than Caspar.


----------



## countryryder

I'm voting for Astro rather than Caspar too..


----------



## Saskia

Thanks for all your opinions!

I like Astro, still not 100% sure it suits him though. Any other possible last minute short list suggestions!

She has such a sweet little face Kristin!


----------



## Yooper

Well, took my first dive off a horse in a long time. He tripped and went down, and so did I! Actually had a pretty good landing, as falls go. He and I were both OK, so after we walked a few laps on the ground, off we went and finished up a good lesson. 

The instructor tried me with a different saddle, though, and I wasn't pleased with it. I was practically swimming in it it was so large!


----------



## pixelsandponies

Hello all! I'm glad to see there's a 20-somethings thread. I'm a first time poster here, figured I'd drop in and say hi.


----------



## Saskia

Hi Lindsaymichelle! Tell us a bit about yourself!

That sucks Yooper - but I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## countryryder

Well,my leg finally reached the point that I'm able to use it again,so got to take Layla for a quick spin,the first time I've been able to ride her since bringing her home.She is such a fun ride! Great natural headset and movement.She definitely needs work,but didn't do too bad considering that she hasn't been ridden in 6 months,except for when I tried her out.
Here's a few pics of her after I turned her out,still plenty spunky.


----------



## Tazzie

Layla is gorgeous! I'm glad this thread was resurrected! I didn't even know it existed! I unfortunately am not cleared to ride quite yet after the bad accident I took in July  Fell off, tried to catch myself (like a total idiot! I am STILL kicking myself for that!), dislocated my right elbow, tore my skin, and ruptured my artery. Thankfully I never, ever ride alone and my husband quite literally saved my life (and made it so I didn't need a blood transfusion!) Then the beginning of September I cracked my ulna where they had put pins in my bone to stabilize it after the initial accident, and had surgery to put a plate in it with eight screws. So I'm coming up on four months post accident (happened July 3rd; spent the 4th out of it :/) I've been on my horse once (not according to the doctor...) when my husband let me hop on her while he led me around to cool her out. So right now I'm basically giving him riding lessons on her (which could usually end up bad because green and green usually means black and blue, but they are doing incredibly well)

So, yeah. I want to get back on my girly :/ Here is a picture of her. She is a three year old Half Arab paint that had never spooked prior to my accident, and hasn't since (even at her first show where there was A LOT going on)


----------



## PrairieChic

Oh boy. Both pretty horses. Glad your back in the saddle Countryryder. It sucks when you can't ride for a long time, but you can't beat that first time back ride. What a spill that must have been Tazzie. It always seems the worst spooks come from the unexpected ones. That's how I almost broke my neck. Hope both of you continue to feel better.


----------



## gypsygirl

Poor gypsy got trace clipped yesterday, not her idea of fun! 

I'm also buying a new car tomorrow  it's a Toyota 4runner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

So glad this thread has been brought back to life! I haven't too much news to share. My mare Lilly is doing well in her pregnancy; I just gave her 5 month vaccination at the beginning of this month. 

One piece of news is I got engaged this month. My boyfriend (fiance now) was pretty sweet. We were on vacation in Sonoma and we went for a trail ride through Redwood Forest, where he proposed in front of a 2000 year old Redwood tree. He wanted to incorporate horses, so that was pretty sweet of him. 

Love those two horses pictured above, very pretty. Hoping you both heal well and are back to normal riding in no time!


----------



## countryryder

Congratulations on your engagement,Glynnis! That is exciting.


----------



## Tazzie

PrairieChic said:


> Oh boy. Both pretty horses. Glad your back in the saddle Countryryder. It sucks when you can't ride for a long time, but you can't beat that first time back ride. What a spill that must have been Tazzie. It always seems the worst spooks come from the unexpected ones. That's how I almost broke my neck. Hope both of you continue to feel better.


It certainly wasn't fun! Sunday will mark 4 months post accident, and I'm hoping for news on Monday that maybe I can actually start riding. Physical therapy is going well, will just depend on how my ulna is doing. Been tough watching others ride my baby, but making her the "anyone can ride" sort of horse I set out to train from the beginning.

And congrats Glynnis! That is very exciting!


----------



## Saskia

Oh Glynnis! That's so exciting, and he sounds really sweet to include horses. 

Tazzie, it's good physical therapy is going well, I hope you can start riding again soon! 

And Gypsygirl, how did your car buying go? What colour did you get? I love getting cars, I think it's really exciting. 

And Layla is so striking!


----------



## gypsygirl

It went great! The vehicle is silver and awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thanks for the congratulations everyone! I wish I had anything to add other than that... but I don't...


----------



## Yooper

I guess there is a bonus to being left home for Thanksgiving this year. My neighbor (big horse boarding facility, I take lessons from her) asked me to do a couple of morning feedings while she is visiting family for Thanksgiving. She has someone to do the evening feedings, a boarder who lives about 30 miles away. Since I'm 1/4 a mile away, it would definitely be easy for me to get over there rather than ask the person to do the mornings too. 

Should be exciting! I'll be doing it a few times with her so I know exactly what to do. There are only five horses that get fed first thing in the morning, so it isn't as big as the evening feeding. Good for a newbie to learn! 

The rest of my family will be in Germany for the holiday. But someone has to hold down the fort here! Plus I work on Thanksgiving, a job is kinda important.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol I always forget that Americans celebrate Thanksgiving in November (In Canada it's the second weekend in October) and I was confused by your post for a second. That's definitely exciting that you get to take care of your neighbours horses while they're gone and I'm sure you'll learn alot - especially if there are dietary restrictions you have to feed to. I hope everything goes smoothly for you!

I went out and saw Lilly for the first time since September 29. Between work, school, vacations, friends' weddings (3 this Fall) and now planning my own wedding, I haven't had a spare second. I usually try to get out there every 2nd weekend. Anyway, I was getting a little discouraged because she was at about 5 months gestation and I wasn't seeing any changes. Impatient, I know, however, I think she has undergone some changes in the last month and a half. I posted this in a different thread, but I am just so excited, I'm posting here too. Here she is, at 6.5 months.


----------



## pineapplepastures

They look so cute in the snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh we got some weather. It started out as rain, and then that froze and it started snowing. Both horses were covered in icicles, but neither wanted to go in their shelter. luckily Lilly has the thickest coat I have ever seen on a horse and she doesn't seem phased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD

Hello can i join? Im Rachel, 26 years old living in the uk  I studied Equine science and business management at university and now work for an Abbott - a Chicago based pharmaceutical company - i work in their nutritional international division. 

I have one horse, a black mare who is 6 months in foal 



















pleasure to meet you all


----------



## Saskia

Hi Rachel, welcome!

Glynnis - your horse looks so sweet in the snow! I'd love to see horses in the snow, never happens in these parts though.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thank you Saskia. I'm glad they both seem impervious to the cold. The grey mare in the background will be 30 in May and I have worried at the beginning of every winter for the past few years that it will be too much... and then I see her spook at clumps of grass or piles of snow or trick Lilly into eating the hay she doesn't want and feel more at ease. 

And Rachel, of course you are more than welcome to join. One thing I've found with this thread is it will be super active for a while and then everyone seems to get really busy and it dies for a while, then it picks up, etc. and you catch my drift. So if you post and don't get many replies, it's not you, it' us.


----------



## DeliciousD

Glynnis said:


> it's not you, it' us.


:O a bit early on in our friendship to be pulling cliches like that :O


Did i say you could steal my line? 

Im getting paranoid dee isnt in foal any more lol, no rhyme nor reason to suspect this, i will be glad when i can see the foalie move.


----------



## countryryder

DeliciousD said:


> :O a bit early on in our friendship to be pulling cliches like that :O
> 
> 
> Did i say you could steal my line?
> 
> Im getting paranoid dee isnt in foal any more lol, no rhyme nor reason to suspect this, i will be glad when i can see the foalie move.



I play the "Is she,isn't she" game as well,I think we're just paranoid. 
If it's any assurance,I can see progress in the size/shape of Dee's belly..


----------



## countryryder

Saskia said:


> Hi Rachel, welcome!
> 
> Glynnis - your horse looks so sweet in the snow! I'd love to see horses in the snow, never happens in these parts though.



Saskia,if you like horses in snow,there's a bunch of pics of just that here:http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/snow-ponies-314401/
;I took some pics this morning of all the ponies in the snow 
It was beautiful today compared to yesterday,this was what yesterday looked like.Felt bad for the animals,but they didn't seem too bothered by it,at least not to the point of wanting to use the shelters,lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think it's just the fact that there really isn't much to do now except wait. It's not like at the end of their pregnancy where there are changes daily - the changes right now are so subtle and there's some sort of saying about active minds and idle hands... I try to keep busy, but whenever I have down time, my mind wanders over to the subject and I start to over-think. It doesn't help with Lilly that she has such a thick coat and is pretty broad throughout, so any subtle changes won't be noticeable. I'm glad though that she has the sideways sticking out belly now. I notice it also moves differently when she runs. April still can't come soon enough though.


----------



## Saskia

Countryryder they're really nice pics!


----------



## DeliciousD

countryryder said:


> Saskia,if you like horses in snow,there's a bunch of pics of just that here:http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/snow-ponies-314401/
> ;I took some pics this morning of all the ponies in the snow
> It was beautiful today compared to yesterday,this was what yesterday looked like.Felt bad for the animals,but they didn't seem too bothered by it,at least not to the point of wanting to use the shelters,lol.


Wow, i really love the horse in the snow pic. Would make a fab painting!


----------



## Prinella

Somehow the scariest falls are when the horse goes down . 

I'm so over waiting for my saddles to come in. Thes a saddlery 2 hours away with an arena so when the saddles are in I'm taking prin up to testride and have one fitted. 

They're due in Friday but I need to set a time with their saddle fitter so I might not get my saddle till NEXT WEEK  

Looking at a trainers master jump, thorowgood cob ap and thorowgood jump


----------



## FrostedLilly

I agree, the scarier falls are when the horse goes down. Has that happened to you recently?

Have had a bit of a crazy week. Our neighbour left his window open and the temperature dropped, freezing the heating pipes, causing them to burst. His entire place flooded and it ran into our condo as well. So our bed and other bedroom furniture is currently in the living room and it smells like disinfectant. The neighbour was very apologetic and brought us a gift card for a nearby restaurant as penance. Luckily there was no major damage for us and we're not on the hook to pay for anything.


----------



## countryryder

Those falls are very scary;I've only had a horse come down with me a couple of times,but I'd prefer it never happen again!

Ah,that sucks Glynnis! What a mess that must have created,especially for the neighbor..At least you didn't get it as bad as you could have,and it was nice of the neighbor to give you a gift for your troubles.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, we're on the ground floor and apparently it was noticed when water started leaking into the parkade. People were in right away with mondo sized fans and a dehumidifier. It could have been much worse, so we're lucky in that regard.


----------



## Princessa

Can I revive this thread? I'm 21 and just got my first horsea! How is everyone doing?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Yay! I have been gone for a long while. I spent 10 months in British Columbia doing an internship working with Akhal-Tekes (I wrote about it on the 'Meet the Community' page under "I'm back again".) 
I am loving being back in Saskatchewan! I love the prairies! They speak to me like no other land has! On the other hand, I really don't like the fact that it snowed twice since I've been home. :-( 

I get to see my two horses on Friday! I haven't seen them for about a year. My brother is hauling them down to my friend's place about 30 minutes from here, where I'll be boarding them. I can't wait to ride my gelding and get to know my filly/mare (she's 5, but not trained at all). 

I just got back to Sk on the 3rd of April, so I'm settling in with work (I got my old job back) and living with my sister and brother-in-law. I hope to get my own place this fall. 

Other than that, I am getting my minivan (I need a cooler car than a minivan, but that's what I have) up and running again. New tires, new battery, oil change, etc etc. My credit card is going to love me! 

I am 21 (22 this summer).


----------



## Bagheera

I think a revival is definitely in order.  Welcome back GallopingGuitarist! It sounds like you had a pretty awesome experience in your internship. Was it a breeding facility?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

They do breed a few mares, but they aren't really selling the foals so breeding is stopped for now. 
The owner is starting a Equine Assisted Psychotherapy program and the Teke's are amazing with it! They are super in tune with their handler and that works really well with the therapy. 
Her website is Equine Assisted Therapy Institute 
They have 14 horses, 11 purebreds, 2 half Tekes, and a APHA mare. 
I fell in love with the breed and really want to own my own someday!


----------



## Princessa

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Yay! I have been gone for a long while. I spent 10 months in British Columbia doing an internship working with Akhal-Tekes (I wrote about it on the 'Meet the Community' page under "I'm back again".)
> I am loving being back in Saskatchewan! I love the prairies! They speak to me like no other land has! On the other hand, I really don't like the fact that it snowed twice since I've been home. :-(
> 
> I get to see my two horses on Friday! I haven't seen them for about a year. My brother is hauling them down to my friend's place about 30 minutes from here, where I'll be boarding them. I can't wait to ride my gelding and get to know my filly/mare (she's 5, but not trained at all).
> 
> I just got back to Sk on the 3rd of April, so I'm settling in with work (I got my old job back) and living with my sister and brother-in-law. I hope to get my own place this fall.
> 
> Other than that, I am getting my minivan (I need a cooler car than a minivan, but that's what I have) up and running again. New tires, new battery, oil change, etc etc. My credit card is going to love me!
> 
> I am 21 (22 this summer).


Ooooh that sounds like an awesome internship! Good luck with your visitation. Very sweet of your brother to haul them down for you.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Yeah, my brother is pretty nice, and according to all the girls, he's cute as well. ;-) 
I'll be paying his fuel. They are about 3 1/2 hours north from where I live. 
Unfortunately the roads are supposed to be crappy tomorrow. :-( Lots of snow and wind. My brother said that he'll see what it's like and then make a decision about whether to come down or not.

What is everyone else's weather like? Here it's been a bit snowy and staying around -2*C in the day time with a fair amount of wind. I am so ready for real spring!


----------



## peppersonlygirl

Hi I'm new! I am 24, I got into horses at 19. Sometimes I feel way behind because most people I know have been in the horse thing since they were kids. I went thru a bad breakup so a friend started giving me lessons and then a year later I bought my own horse, a 12 year old paint gelding. Then I met my biological father and turns out he's a big horse guy! It was in my blood all along 

Question for everyone, what was it that got you into horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well it certainly has been a while. I'm very (im)patiently waiting for my mare to foal. She is at 352 days today, 353 if I wait 20 minutes. 

What got me into horses... my older sister in a way. She badly wanted a horse when she was about 7 and I was 4 but she knew she stood a better chance if we were a united front. I wasn't too hard to convince and so my mom, my sister and I took lessons and learned the basics of horsemanship. About a year later we bought our first horse from the stable where we took lessons and I've been riding ever since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Princessa

peppersonlygirl said:


> Hi I'm new! I am 24, I got into horses at 19. Sometimes I feel way behind because most people I know have been in the horse thing since they were kids. I went thru a bad breakup so a friend started giving me lessons and then a year later I bought my own horse, a 12 year old paint gelding. Then I met my biological father and turns out he's a big horse guy! It was in my blood all along
> 
> Question for everyone, what was it that got you into horses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats on meeting your dad! I got into horses when I was diagnosed with depression and PTSD. I thought it would be great therapy and boy I was right! All I think about while riding, is riding itself. It's a wonderful escape and is so relaxing for me.


----------



## Princessa

Glynnis said:


> Well it certainly has been a while. I'm very (im)patiently waiting for my mare to foal. *She is at 352 days today, 353 if I wait 20 minutes. *
> 
> What got me into horses... my older sister in a way. She badly wanted a horse when she was about 7 and I was 4 but she knew she stood a better chance if we were a united front. I wasn't too hard to convince and so my mom, my sister and I took lessons and learned the basics of horsemanship. About a year later we bought our first horse from the stable where we took lessons and I've been riding ever since.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahhh you most post pics when she does! Can't wait to meet the little one!


----------



## Saskia

Welcome Peppersonlygirl! 

I got into horses pretty much because I wanted to! Each term my parents would let me take one or two activities, I'd done ballet, gymnastics, soccer, martial arts etc but I thought trying horse riding would be fun. It was the only one that stuck! One lesson a week, then two, then three, then convincing my parents that owning a horse would be cheaper!


----------



## FrostedLilly

It's funny the different things that have brought us to horses. And I know what you mean Princessa - riding is a HUGE stress relief for me. I work full-time and go to school part-time, so riding helps me decompress.

Still nothing on the Lilly front. She's at 357 days today. I write my last final tomorrow night, so, really, any time now would be just fine by me.


----------



## Peanutbutter

Hi! I am new here 
I have been riding for all my life, and have had a break from horses. (it wasn't worth it). Tomorrow I am meeting a lady about leasing her horse for a few days a week. I am nervous, and excited. Not sure if I should wear my riding clothes or not, I am not going to ride tomorrow tough..


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

Hi I'm pretty new to the horse forum. I'm 19 and will be 20 in September so I hope it's okay if I join  
I started barrel racing lessons when I was 8 in MS. After a few months we moved to TN and I was never able to start up with horses again until I met my husband when I was 16. His sister had horses and invited me out to ride with her. That 1 hour ride out in a pasture was it, I had to have my own and start riding again so I jumped the gun and got my own horse. A very green, rescued, thoroughbred cross. Probably not my best idea, but we learned together and with in a 2 months we were at local horse shows pulling in blue ribbons! 
Last year at the age of 18 I got married to my high school sweet-heart who joined the Air Force. Right after our wedding we made the trip to Albuquerque, NM where we currently live. My first horse is still in TN being ridden by my little sister who recently took up horses. So for now I am riding and training with a local dressage coach and will be looking at a reining prospect this weekend!


----------



## RaigenB

Hello Kodas! Nice to meet you!

Hey everybody. My name is Raigen. I'm a college student in Indiana, got 1 semester left. Woot woot! I got my first horse around 2 months ago. His name is Apache Raider, or just Apache as I call him.

I noticed this thread hasn't had too much activity lately! Hope it starts back up!


----------



## kristinb

Hi Kodas and Raigen! Welcome to the forum! I am a "every now and then" member, but it's fun to have a place for us all to talk!

I am very excited about how my two year old is turning out. I knew when I saw her as a weanling that she would be a pretty girl:


----------



## RaigenB

Wow, she is very beautiful! Whats her name?


----------



## kristinb

Thank you! Her name is Rosa


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

kristinb said:


> I am very excited about how my two year old is turning out. I knew when I saw her as a weanling that she would be a pretty girl


She is beautiful! What is her breeding? She looks so similar to my SIL's 3 year old colt. He's from showmanship lineage. I'd have to ask her again about who his parents are, I can't remember lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Hey, I didn't know there was a 20-something thread . I've been on HF for a year now, and I didn't know this thread existed. 

I'm turning 21 in October. No horse yet, just getting back into horses again .


----------



## BowmanFarms

Hi there everyone! 

My name is Heather, i live in a little town in VA. I will be 24 in October. 

I've had and ridden horses my entire life. Currently i have 3, a 12 year old Palomino,Josie, greatest horse i have ever owned. I also just recently bought a Momma and her baby, Jaz and Bo. Love my boy Bo, he is a very willing and sweet guy for only 3 months old. :lol:


----------



## Saskia

Hi Heather! 

Welcome to the forum! We love to see pics of horses!


----------



## BowmanFarms

Saskia said:


> Hi Heather!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! We love to see pics of horses!


Oh well i love to show them 

My Lil guy Bo and his mom Jaz 

And my golden girl, Josie.

I really do need to get more pics of them all.


----------



## Saskia

Josie is lovely!

And Bo has great markings!


----------



## BowmanFarms

Saskia said:


> Josie is lovely!
> 
> And Bo has great markings!


Thanks! Josie really is the best horse i have ever owned.....until Bo of course.

I need to get pics of his other side, he has a lot more white on that side.


----------



## Rebelwithacause

Hey y'all, I'm still pretty new to HF, but wanted to join in on the fun 

I'm 27, took up being interested in horses when I was 22 and finally have been able to afford some really valuable 1x1 lessons with a trainer. I don't own any horses (yet), still getting my feet wet in the horsey world and learning as much as I can about riding


----------



## kristinb

KodasSlvrWings said:


> She is beautiful! What is her breeding? She looks so similar to my SIL's 3 year old colt. He's from showmanship lineage. I'd have to ask her again about who his parents are, I can't remember lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! She is very cow bred, goes back to Doc Bar on her sire's side and Peppy San Badger on her dam's side. I actually wanted my next horse to be an English prospect, but I fell in love with Rosa when I was halter breaking her. So now I'm thinking I might like to try out reining instead


----------



## KigerQueen

Hello! im new to this thread though not the forum.

Also if Bo diapers, DONT look in my barn XD!!!


----------



## budley95

Please can I join? I'm fairly new to HF, I'm 22 and in the real world am Dani. Although I'm Budley95 on here  I've been riding since I was 2 and was lucky enough to get my first pony when I was 7. I now have a 16.3hh IDx called Budley who I've had for the last 9 years - he's 15 now and I adore him! We mainly school and hack at home and then have a jumping lesson every other week with 30 minutes flatwork first. We compete in trailblazers and this year he qualified for the nationals (and then was poorly so we missed it ) and the regionals which I'm super excited about for the end of September - it's the first time we've qualified for anything as neither of us are particularly competitive and prefer to take life at our own pace! We've also done prelim dressage a little bit (he's good at it - I'm not!), we do the odd bit of mock hunting, hunter trials, xc, sponsored rides...really a little bit of everything - whatever mood we're in we'll try - although NOT vaulting - he flips if you even attempt around the world! Bud's a bit unusual in that he developed AAD this year so has to use inahlers where his irritants are both pollen and dust and his attacks are horrible to watch  Would be great to have some like minded horsey people to chat to!


----------



## BowmanFarms

Hi Dani, aka budley95. You have your hands into a bit of everything. I wish I could be the well rounded, mostly we just trail ride. Sorry to hear about Budley's AAD i cant imagine witnessing one of those attacks. Good to meet you and hope to see some pictures of you boy.


----------



## KigerQueen

I would love to do more than trail ride, but i cant find/afford a trainer atm. 
I own an Arabian (well assumed) mare named La Negra. She is 19 but no one believes me untill they see her teeth. She is a pain in the rear but i love her Even when she manages to choke on Bermuda...
I am also "adopting" my fiance's two horses (you marry a man you adopt his kids, and his animals lol), Rocket a 28 year old TB, and Odie a 7 year old paint he raised from a weanling.
A quick question. there is a DNA test people in my area have been doing to tell what breeds/breed your horse is and they are saying its highly accurate. Im trying to find it for my mare. I am also convinced my fiance's gelding is a standard bred not a tb (no tattoo) because i have never met a tb that can do a running walk.

Here is my "arab" mare La Negra. this was last year when she was 18 (looks even better now).

























This is Rocket from earlier this year. He is 27-28 and still has it. he was dropping weight but he dose need his teeth done and is doing better on soaked pellets now.















































Here is my fiances paint, Odie, after a needed hair cut.

























He NEVER brushes this tail, so i had to suffer doing it for him XD









Anyone see who's face this is?


----------



## KigerQueen

Well here are the pics that are not showing up


----------

